# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > VDSL >  VDSL Θεσσαλονικη

## GMaister22

Καλησπερα,


παιδες εχει ιδεα κανεις τι γινεται με το VDSL στη Θεσσαλονικη? Ή μας εχουν αφησει τελειως ανημερωτους ή το θέμα προχωραει πιο αργα και απο τη χελωνα  :RTFM:  :Thumb down: 

Ελεος...Πανοραμα μενω, κανα νεο κανεις?

----------


## Ore12

μου προξενει εκπληξη οτι δεν εχει στο πανοραμα στις πλουσιες περιοχες (νο οφφενσε) εχουν βαλει βλεπε Πανοραμα,Κεντρο,Καλαμαρια Αη Γιαννη κλπ

----------


## paulprog

Κ εγώ που είμαι από Εύοσμο όσο και να το έχω ψάξει δεν βρήκα κάποια ενημέρωση. Τραγική η κατάσταση εδώ, το Τηλ. Κέντρο το έχουμε στο Κορδελιό και είμαστε σε αποστάσεις 2-3 χιλιόμετρα…

----------


## TearDrop

Ο χαρακτηρισμός των "πλούσιων" περιοχών που ακριβώς κολλάει? Μήπως αυτοί που μένουν σε αυτές τις περιοχές πληρώνουν μεγαλύτερο πάγιο επειδή είναι προνομιούχοι?

----------


## mike_871

> Ο χαρακτηρισμός των "πλούσιων" περιοχών που ακριβώς κολλάει? Μήπως αυτοί που μένουν σε αυτές τις περιοχές πληρώνουν μεγαλύτερο πάγιο επειδή είναι προνομιούχοι?


βεβαια και κολαει ο οτε βαζει καμπινες εκει που θα παρει πιο γρηγορα τα λευτα του.
Θυμισου λιγο που μπεικαν οι πρωτες καμπινες στην αττικη

----------


## jkoukos

Στην Αθήνα η πρώτη περιοχή που έγινε αναβάθμιση ήταν στου Ζωγράφου (ΑΚ Αμπελοκήπων). Δε νομίζω να θεωρείται "πλούσια" περιοχή.

----------


## mike_871

> Στην Αθήνα η πρώτη περιοχή που έγινε αναβάθμιση ήταν στου Ζωγράφου (ΑΚ Αμπελοκήπων). Δε νομίζω να θεωρείται "πλούσια" περιοχή.


πιλοτικο ηταν στον ζωγραφου

----------


## jkoukos

Πιλοτικό ήταν αρχικά (2010) σε λιγοστές καμπίνες και όχι σε όλο το αστικό κέντρο.
Επίσης το πιλοτικό έτρεχε ταυτόχρονα σε 100 καμπίνες αστικών κέντρων σε όλη την χώρα που ακόμη και σήμερα δεν έχουν αναβαθμισθεί (π.χ. Άνοιξη).
Και τώρα (1+ χρόνο) τρέχει πιλοτικό σε μερικές καμπίνες το Vectoring του VDSL, αλλά δεν ξέρουμε πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί και που.

Φυσικά ο ΟΤΕ σαν ιδιωτική εταιρεία θέλει κερδίσει από την επένδυση. Αλλά ταυτόχρονα το κέρδος έρχεται από το μέγεθος του αστικού κέντρου σε συνδυασμό με την ευκολία προόδου των εργασιών και τα τυχόν κολλήματα που προκύπτουν σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις (π.χ. Περιστέρι).
Υπάρχουν 30.000 καμπίνες σε όλη την χώρα και η πρώτες αναβαθμίσεις δεν έγιναν στις πλούσιες περιοχές. Στη λιανική η υπηρεσία δόθηκε με χρονολογική σειρά σε Κομοτηνή, Σέρρες, Ξάνθη , Αλεξανδρούπολη και Ζωγράφου.

----------


## mike_871

Οπως εχει πει ο Γιωργος ο οτε παει με εμπορικα κριτιρια γι αυτο βαλανε πρωτα το vdsl  σε Βουλα,Γλυφαδα,Κηφισια,Παπαγου κ.α "πλουσιες περιοχες".
Ελπιζω να ισχυει μεχρι το 2020 30mbps σε ολη την Ελλαδα...

----------


## george94

Στη Θεσσαλονικη FTTC+VDSL εχει γινει στο αστικο κεντρο Καλαμαριας, στην περιοχη της Πυλαιας (περιοχη αστικων κεντρων Χαριλαου και Τουμπας), ενω εργα θα αρχισουν στο Πανοραμα, Θερμη, Καλοχωρι, Σινδο, Ευκαρπια και αλλες περιοχες.
Το VDSL ξεκινησε απο Κομοτηνη, Αλεξανδρουπολη, Ξανθη και Σερρες γιατι εκεινη την εποχη οι Δημοτικες αρχες σε Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη το επαιζαν δυσκολοι και δεν εδιναν αδεια με εξαιρεση το Δημο Ζωγραφου και γιαυτο ο ΟΤΕ ξεκινησε απο εκει. Αργοτερα ξυπνησαν ολοι και οι επιλογες αρχισαν να. γινονται με εμπορικα κριτηρια

----------


## yannis18

Εδώ στο Καλοχώρι έχουν βάλει καμπίνες VDSL. Ηδη ανέβασα μία στην σχετική εφαρμογή. Αναμονή μερικούς μήνες φαντάζομαι για την προσφορά των υπηρεσιών.
Ξέρει κανείς αν θα δούμε άμεσα αναβάθμιση του ADSL ή είναι ανεξάρτητα;

----------


## Ore12

σε τουμπα χαριλαου αρχιδια εχουν βαλει οι μισες περιοχες τους ακαλυπτες ειναι το χω ψαξει ξερεις συγκεκριμενα μεχρι ποια ορια εχουν φτασει για χαριλαου και τουμπα μηπως?

----------


## yannis18

> Εδώ στο Καλοχώρι έχουν βάλει καμπίνες VDSL. Ηδη ανέβασα μία στην σχετική εφαρμογή. Αναμονή μερικούς μήνες φαντάζομαι για την προσφορά των υπηρεσιών.
> Ξέρει κανείς αν θα δούμε άμεσα αναβάθμιση του ADSL ή είναι ανεξάρτητα;


Σήμερα γράφει η σελίδα του ΟΤΕ διαθεσιμότητα από Μάιο. Φαντάζομαι δεν παίζει ρόλο αν έχει κάποιος ISDN

----------


## sailor2004

Καλησπέρα και απο μενα. Υπάρχει κανένας που να εχει βάλει vdsl απο την νεα εταιρία HCN Που περνάει καινούργιες οπτικές ίνες στη θεσσαλονικη, φέρνοντας καινούργιο καλώδιο στην πολυκατοικία? Μένω στη νεα παραλία 1.5km το πολύ απο το κεντρο του ΟΤΕ στη Ροσταν και κανένας πάροχος (ΟΤΕ, ΗOL) δεν μου προσφέρει προς το παρόν δυνατότητα vdsl. 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mike_871

η HCN δεν δινει vdsl αλλα οπτικη ινα μεχρι την πολυκατικια FTTB

----------


## jkoukos

H HCN δεν δίνει οπτική ίνα αλλά καλωδιακή σύνδεση. Είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα.

----------


## mike_871

> H HCN δεν δίνει οπτική ίνα αλλά καλωδιακή σύνδεση. Είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα.


οπτικη μεχρι το κτιριο στην εισοδο δηλαδη και ομοαξονικο μεχρι το σπιτι αρα οπως ειπα FTTB

----------


## jkoukos

Είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν σε όλη την διαδρομή καλωδιακό και απλά με splitter στην οικοδομή χωριζόταν στα διαμερίσματα.

----------


## mike_871

> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν σε όλη την διαδρομή καλωδιακό και απλά με splitter στην οικοδομή χωριζόταν στα διαμερίσματα.


Δεν γινεται να ειναι καλωδιο και να υποσχεται πακετα 100/100

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν γινεται να ειναι καλωδιο και να υποσχεται πακετα 100/100


Ψάξε αν θέλεις για docsis 3.0  στο google και θα έχεις την απάντηση σε αυτό

- - - Updated - - -




> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν σε όλη την διαδρομή καλωδιακό και απλά με splitter στην οικοδομή χωριζόταν στα διαμερίσματα.


Βάζουν οπτική μέχρι το πεζοδρόμιο,  απο εκεί και πέρα περνάνε rg6,  σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις συνεχίζουν την σύνδεση με rg6,  πχ  διπλά οικοδομή, οικοδομή πίσω απο την 1η που έγινε η σύνδεση κλπ

----------


## mike_871

εννοω καθολη την διαδρομη καλωδιο

----------


## sailor2004

> εννοω καθολη την διαδρομη καλωδιο


Συνεπώς θα έχει αξιόπιστη ταχύτητα, και το θετικό είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει δέσμευση συμβολαίου (πληρώνεις με το μήνα). Το μόνο αρνητικό είναι ότι θα χρειασθώ RG6 από την είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας έως το Router μου (στην τελευταία ανακαίνιση είχα τραβήξει UPT στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας.

Αλλά δεν βρέθηκε κάποιος συνδρομητής να μας πει τις εντυπώσεις του.

Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση :One thumb up:

----------


## mike_871

Υπαρχουν 2 νηματα για αυτο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...-Cable-Network http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...AF%CE%BA%CE%B7

- - - Updated - - -
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...AC%CE%B4%CE%B1

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν βάζεις τίποτα εσύ. Το κάνουν οι τεχνικοί της εταιρείας.
Υπάρχουν σχετικά θέματα εδώ, εδώ κι εδώ, με πληροφορίες από χρήστες.

----------


## cbarbas

Γεια σας,


τι θα γινει ρε παιδια θα δουμε ποτε φως(VDSL) στην πολη μας!!!???

----------


## __Christos__

> Καλησπερα,
> 
> 
> παιδες εχει ιδεα κανεις τι γινεται με το VDSL στη Θεσσαλονικη? Ή μας εχουν αφησει τελειως ανημερωτους ή το θέμα προχωραει πιο αργα και απο τη χελωνα 
> 
> Ελεος...Πανοραμα μενω, κανα νεο κανεις?


Το πανόραμα θα εχει Vdsl το Σεπτεμβριο, δες εδω : http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...AF%CE%BA%CE%B7





> Γεια σας,
> 
> 
> τι θα γινει ρε παιδια θα δουμε ποτε φως(VDSL) στην πολη μας!!!???



Νομιζα οτι η Θεσσαλονικη ειχε απο καιρο vdsl.. (Εδω στη Θερμη εχουμε παντως)..Συγκεκριμενα ενας φιλος μου που μενει Τσιμισκη εχει εδω και δυο χρονια Vdsl 50αρι απο την Wind..
Εγω παντως που πατησα το τηλεφωνο του Τερκενλη της Αριστοτέλους  :Razz:  στο site διαθεσιμοτητας του ΟΤΕ, μου βγαζει το 30αρι το vdsl διαθεσιμο..

----------


## cbarbas

Ελα που δεν εχει παντου,


εχω χασει το νουμερο, πρεπει να ειναι 5 ή 6 χρονια, ισως και 7 που περασαν την ινα απο Ξηροκρηνη αλλα "γιοκ"!

----------


## mike_871

> Ελα που δεν εχει παντου,
> 
> 
> εχω χασει το νουμερο, πρεπει να ειναι 5 ή 6 χρονια, ισως και 7 που περασαν την ινα απο Ξηροκρηνη αλλα "γιοκ"!


επειδη περνανε μια ινα δεν σημενει οτι θα εχεται vdsl... για vdsl πρεπει να αλλαχτουν οι καμπινες

----------


## cbarbas

Ρε φιλε,

συγνωμη δηλαδη αλλα ειδες πουθενα να το λεω αυτο!

----------


## jkoukos

Τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει το πέρασμα της ίνας με το VDSL;
Μπορεί να ήταν για αναβάθμιση του bandwidth κάποιου παρόχου ή DSLAM άλλης περιοχής ή ακόμη και διασύνδεση κάποιας επιχείρησης.
VDSL από αστικό κέντρο έχουν όσοι είναι κοντά και περιμετρικά των αστικών κέντρων. Οι υπόλοιποι μόνο μετά την αναβάθμιση των υπαίθριων καμπίνων.

----------


## __Christos__

Χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος νομιζω οτι το μεγαλυτερο μερος του κεντρου της Θεσσαλονικης (αν οχι ολο) που διαθετει vdsl ειναι μεσω αστικου κεντρου.Τα πεζοδρομια ειναι μικρα για να τοποθετηθουν οι καινούργιες καμπίνες.

----------


## cbarbas

Οτι να ναι,

ορισμενοι γραφετε μονο για να γραφετε!

----------


## mike_871

> Ελα που δεν εχει παντου,
> 
> 
> εχω χασει το νουμερο, πρεπει να ειναι 5 ή 6 χρονια, ισως και 7 που περασαν την ινα απο Ξηροκρηνη αλλα "γιοκ"!


γιατι αναφερεις οτι περασαν οπτικη ινα????

----------


## cbarbas

Γιατι,

οταν εσκαβαν και την περασαν, τους ρωτησα τι κανουν, γιατι αλλο λες?

----------


## jkoukos

Και σου λέμε, το ότι πέρασαν οπτική ίνα από την περιοχή σου δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι για VDSL.

----------


## vadevale

> βεβαια και κολαει ο οτε βαζει καμπινες εκει που θα παρει πιο γρηγορα τα λευτα του.
> Θυμισου λιγο που μπεικαν οι πρωτες καμπινες στην αττικη


Μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρος, οι "πλουσιες" περιοχες ειναι πλουσιες επειδη δεν πληρωνουν "ευκολα".

----------


## deniSun

Θεωρητικά οι καμπίνες μπαίνουν σε περιοχές που δεν μπορούν να έχουν αξιοπρεπείς ταχύτητες adsl.
Επίσης, όπως διαπίστωσα, δεν βάζουν καμπίνες σε απόσταση <1000μ από το κέντρο.
Εννοείται στην χώρα που ζούμε, ότι ο μπαρμπα-Κίτσος στο κατσικοχώρι που ζει θα του έρθει πιο αργά vdsl από το Χ-Κολωνάκι στο οποίο μένει το πολυαγαπημένο μονοχοπαίδι του Υ-πολιτικού.
Με λίγα λόγια... έχω δει καμπίνες να μπαίνουν δίπλα σε σπίτια που είναι άξιας απορίας πώς βρέθηκαν εκεί (οι καμπίνες όχι τα σπίτια -αν και για τα σπίτια έχω τις επιφυλάξεις μου αλλά δεν είναι του παρόντος).

----------


## nmavro73

Μένουμε κεντρο στην αρχαια αγορα. Χθες πέτυχα τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχη. Τους ρώτησα για vdsl. 30 Mbps μεχρι τη Φιλίππου. Μετα οχι. Η Ολύμπου δεν εχει καθόλου! 
Ρώτησα ποσο θα πιάνω εγω που είμαι ανάμεσα και με ρώτησαν ποσο πιάνω τωρα. Είμαι κοντα στα 17. Μου παν να κάτσω όπως είμαι! 
Επισης μου είπαν οτι αν το κανεις VoIP και εχεις προβλημα και θες να γυρίσεις στην adsl παιζει να μην υπαρχει πορτα! 
Να ενημερώσω οτι τελευταία με εχουν πρήξει μεχρι και για 50. Ενώ ούτε με σφαίρες δεν θα πιάσω τόσο

----------


## deniSun

> Μένουμε κεντρο στην αρχαια αγορα. Χθες πέτυχα τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχη. Τους ρώτησα για vdsl. 30 Mbps μεχρι τη Φιλίππου. Μετα οχι. Η Ολύμπου δεν εχει καθόλου! 
> Ρώτησα ποσο θα πιάνω εγω που είμαι ανάμεσα και με ρώτησαν ποσο πιάνω τωρα. Είμαι κοντα στα 17. Μου παν να κάτσω όπως είμαι! 
> Επισης μου είπαν οτι αν το κανεις VoIP και εχεις προβλημα και θες να γυρίσεις στην adsl παιζει να μην υπαρχει πορτα! 
> Να ενημερώσω οτι τελευταία με εχουν πρήξει μεχρι και για 50. Ενώ ούτε με σφαίρες δεν θα πιάσω τόσο


Στην ίδια περιοχή μένουμε.
Σε adsl συγχρόνιζα 19-20Μ.
Πιάνω 27Μ και η 50άρα την βλέπω να αργεί πολύ.
Voip θα μπει σε όλους μέσα στο 2016.
Προσωρινά δεν μου έχουν ενημερώσει ακόμα ότι θα κάνουν την αλλαγή στο τηλέφωνο αλλά το περιμένω.
Σε όλες τις νέες συνδέσεις ή σε ανανεώσεις ή αλλαγές στο συμβόλαιο σε περνάνε αυτόματα σε voip.

----------


## nmavro73

> Στην ίδια περιοχή μένουμε.
> Σε adsl συγχρόνιζα 19-20Μ.
> Πιάνω 27Μ και η 50άρα την βλέπω να αργεί πολύ.
> Voip θα μπει σε όλους μέσα στο 2016.
> Προσωρινά δεν μου έχουν ενημερώσει ακόμα ότι θα κάνουν την αλλαγή στο τηλέφωνο αλλά το περιμένω.
> Σε όλες τις νέες συνδέσεις ή σε ανανεώσεις ή αλλαγές στο συμβόλαιο σε περνάνε αυτόματα σε voip.


Εμένα μου είπαν να επιλέξω αν το θελω ή οχι πάντως

Εισαι πανω απο τη Φιλίππου;

----------


## deniSun

> Εμένα μου είπαν να επιλέξω αν το θελω ή οχι πάντως
> 
> Εισαι πανω απο τη Φιλίππου;


Μεταξύ Φιλίππου και Ολύμπου.
Σε είπαν να διαλέξεις αν θέλεις pstn ή voip;

----------


## marcus1

> Χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος νομιζω οτι το μεγαλυτερο μερος του κεντρου της Θεσσαλονικης (αν οχι ολο) που διαθετει vdsl ειναι μεσω αστικου κεντρου.Τα πεζοδρομια ειναι μικρα για να τοποθετηθουν οι καινούργιες καμπίνες.


To κέντρο είναι γεμάτο εγκατελείμμενα περίπτερα που χωράνε μια χαρά να καταλάμβανουν τα πεζοδρόμια ενώ δεν λειτουργούν εδώ και μήνες ή και χρόνια. Αν δεν είναι πρόβλημα γι'αυτά τα μικρά πεζοδρόμια, σίγουρα δεν είναι για τις ...ενεργές καμπίνες..

----------


## cbarbas

> Ελα που δεν εχει παντου,
> 
> 
> εχω χασει το νουμερο, πρεπει να ειναι 5 ή 6 χρονια, ισως και 7 που περασαν την ινα απο Ξηροκρηνη αλλα "γιοκ"!


Τελικα,

ολως τυχαια και πριν μερικες ημερες, ημουν σε μια συζητηση παρον και αυτο που αναφερω σε παραθεση, δεν ηταν τιποτε αλλο απο τη συνδεση των κεντρων "Πλ. Δημοκρ." με αυτο της "Σταυρουπολης".

Αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που ορισμενες Οδοι στους Αμπελοκηπους/Σταυρουπολη εχουν VDSL.

Αυτο που δε μπορεσα να μαθω, ειναι εαν αυτη ειναι και η "γραμμη" που θα συνδεθουν οι VDSL καμπινες που βρισκονται κατα μερος της γραμμης αυτης!    :Worthy:

----------


## dimxr

Παιδιά, κανένας που να έχει κάτι πιο πρόσφατο σε VDSL της wind;
Χρόνος ενεργοποίησης, ποιότητα υπηρεσίας, καλύψη σε δίκτυο;
Προς λαογραφικό μουσείο έχει φτάσει ή τζίφος;

----------


## gravis

Στην εγνατια οδο σημερα μεσημερι, στηνανε vdsl KV στην ακρη του πεζοδρομιου.

----------


## deniSun

> Στην εγνατια οδο σημερα μεσημερι, στηνανε vdsl KV στην ακρη του πεζοδρομιου.


Σε ποιο ύψος;

----------


## gravis

> Σε ποιο ύψος;


αν θυμαμαι καλα πριν την Δωδεκαννησου

----------


## deniSun

> αν θυμαμαι καλα πριν την Δωδεκαννησου


Στο κέντρο ΕΡΜΟΥ δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτε ακόμα.
Έως 30Μ δίνουν και αυτό μόνο μέσω κέντρου.

- - - Updated - - -

Το καλοκαίρι συγχρόνιζα 29Μ από κέντρο.
ΜΟ συγχρονισμού στο vdsl (~2χρόνια) είχα πάντα 27-28Μ.
Ξαφνικά τον Νοέμβριο στα κρύα μου γίνεται αποσύνδεση (ΜΟ uptime >2 μήνες) και συγχρονίζω στα 25Μ.
Λέω να κάνω έναν επανασυγχρονισμό πριν λίγο και μου δίνει 24Μ.
Ή είναι θέμα καιρού ή μπήκαν πολλοί και το πράγμα αρχίζει να βαραίνει όπως και στο adsl.
Το κακό είναι ότι στο κέντρο ΕΡΜΟΥ, το μεγαλύτερου της Θεσσαλονίκης και κεντρικό όλως των υπολοίπων, δεν βλέπω να προχωράει καμιά ενέργεια για τοποθέτηση mini dslam.

----------


## deniSun

Στην Αγίου Δημητρίου στο ύψος του Ναού και συγκεκριμένα μπροστά στο παρκάκι, περνάνε από Δευτέρα καινούργιες καμπίνες.
Δεν μπόρεσα να δω ή να ρωτήσω κάποιον αν πρόκειται για vdsl.
Υπάρχουν και ενημερωτικά σημειώματα στις πολυκατοικίες για διακοπή της τηλεφωνίας.
Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω ας ενημερώσει.
Η πρώτη είναι αρκετά μεγάλη (δεξιά όπως κατευθυνόμαστε με αμάξι).
Η δεύτερη είναι στην απέναντι ακριβώς γωνία (δίπλα στο μαγαζί με τα μηχανάκια).

----------


## energy88

Να δούμε στην Πολίχνη πότε θα βάλουν vdsl γραμμές , επειδή είναι πολύ χάλια οι συνδέσεις ( εγώ συγχρονίζω στο ΟΤΕ στα 6,9Mbps )

----------


## nmavro73

Στο παρκο λες που κατεβαίνει στο ΕΚΘ;

----------


## deniSun

> Στο παρκο λες που κατεβαίνει στο ΕΚΘ;


Ναι στην πάνω του γωνία.
Συγκεκριμένα στην γωνία Αριστοτέλους με Αγ. Δημητρίου και στην ακριβώς απέναντί της Αγ. Δημητρίου με Σελεύκου.

----------


## deniSun

Η μια καμπίνα που τοποθετήθηκε έχει παροχή ρεύματος.
Οπότε λογικά πάμε για KV.
Τώρα βλέπω τραβάνε καλώδια έως το Υπουργείο.
Εχθές και σήμερα είχαν ανοιχτά τα φρεάτια και με αντλίες έβγαζαν τα νερά.

----------


## nmavro73

Άρα παρεκαμψαν τα ενδιάμεσα λογω αρχαίων. Εμένα οι τεχνικοι μου είπαν οτι vdsl πιανει καλα ως τη Φιλίππου. Αν έβαλαν εκει ή θα μας δώσουν εμάς απο κει ή παπαλα. Είμαστε μεταξύ Ολύμπου και Φιλίππου. Βλέπω το ΕΚΘ απο το μπαλκόνι

----------


## deniSun

> Άρα παρεκαμψαν τα ενδιάμεσα λογω αρχαίων. Εμένα οι τεχνικοι μου είπαν οτι vdsl πιανει καλα ως τη Φιλίππου. Αν έβαλαν εκει ή θα μας δώσουν εμάς απο κει ή παπαλα. Είμαστε μεταξύ Ολύμπου και Φιλίππου. Βλέπω το ΕΚΘ απο το μπαλκόνι


Δίπλα μου μένεις  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα αρχαίων αλλά λόγω απόστασης.
Έως την Αγ. Δημητρίου στο ύψος της Εκκλησίας είναι ~1Km.
Οπότε φεύγουν από το όριο του vdsl.
Βέβαια και έως την Κασάνδρου δίνουν κανονικά vdsl.
Οι συγκεκριμένες καμπίνες επηρεάζουν από Αγ. Δημητρίου έως Ολύμπου.
Στην Μακεδονικής Αμύνης μεταξύ Αγ. Δημητρίου και Ολύμπου είχαν ενημερώσεις για διακοπή τηλεφωνίας λόγω έργων αναβάθμισης της περιοχής.

----------


## whoami

> Να δούμε στην Πολίχνη πότε θα βάλουν vdsl γραμμές , επειδή είναι πολύ χάλια οι συνδέσεις ( εγώ συγχρονίζω στο ΟΤΕ στα 6,9Mbps )


Μακάρι να βάλουν σύντομα και στην Πολίχνη, τόσο καίρο περιμένει ο κόσμος και το αστικό κέντρο της Σταυρούπολης είναι μακρία οπότε δεν πιάνει την περιοχή για 30αρι λόγω απόστασης. Εαν δεν κάνω λάθος η Ευκαρπία και το Ωραιόκαστρο έχουν VDSL, η Σταυρούπολη εξυπηρετείτε απο το Αστικό Κέντρο Οτε της Σταυρούπολης για Vdsl. Για να δούμε.

----------


## deniSun

Όπου και να γίνει θα είναι μια κίνηση πως ξεπάγωσε το όλο θέμα με τις καμπίνες.

----------


## dimxr

Ό,τι και να γίνεται είναι καλό να έχουμε εξελίξεις... 
Στη Μπότσαρη δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν έχει προχωρήσει ακομη το θέμα...

----------


## deniSun

Σήμερα περνούσαν καμπίνα στην Μακεδονικής αμύνης στο ύψος πάνω από την Αγ. Δημητρίου.

----------


## cbarbas

Γεια σας

πιθανον να εχει σχεση με το θεμα, στη περιοχη Ξηροκρηνης τους 2 τελευταιους μηνες εχουν κανει εργασιες σχεδον σε καθε καμπινα που υπαρχει.

Εδω και λιγες ημερες εσκαψαν ξανα στην Αγ. Παντων αλλα δε γνωριζω τι εβαλαν, δε ρωτησα κανενα.

Παντως σε μερικες καμπινες φαινεται να σα εσκαψαν και να ενωσαν κατι πιο περα στο δρομο, απο τα σημαδια αυτο!

Ισως να γινει κανενα θαυμα τελικα και να δουμε VDSL !!!

----------


## nmavro73

Φιλιππου με αγνώστου στρατιωτου περνούσαν χθες οπτικές ίνες.

----------


## deniSun

> Φιλιππου με αγνώστου στρατιωτου περνούσαν χθες οπτικές ίνες.


Λες να βάλουν και καμιά καμπίνα;

----------


## nmavro73

> Λες να βάλουν και καμιά καμπίνα;


Έβγαλαν ενα στρογγυλό καπακι και περνούσαν οπτικές. Μπροστα στο μαγαζί με τα διαφορα. Δεν είδα καμπίνα. 
Μου είπαν οτι σύντομα θα δίνεται vdsl και πανω απο τη φιλιππου.

----------


## deniSun

> Έβγαλαν ενα στρογγυλό καπακι και περνούσαν οπτικές. Μπροστα στο μαγαζί με τα διαφορα. Δεν είδα καμπίνα. 
> Μου είπαν οτι σύντομα θα δίνεται vdsl και πανω απο τη φιλιππου.


Λογικά θα αντικαταστήσουν κάποια.
Εκεί στην γωνία έχει κάποια.
Θα κάνω μια βόλτα το βράδυ να ρίξω μια ματιά.

----------


## nmavro73

Στο μαγαζί μπροστα δεν εχει. Αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι στην πλατεια. Μολις μπεις εκει κοντα στα καρουζέλ.

----------


## deniSun

> Στο μαγαζί μπροστα δεν εχει. Αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι στην πλατεια. Μολις μπεις εκει κοντα στα καρουζέλ.


Έχει ακριβώς στη γωνία του μαγαζιού.
Αλλά έτσι που απλώνει την πραμάτεια του ο ευλογημένος που να το δει κανείς;
Αν βάλεις και την αφισοκόλληση... είναι σχεδόν αόρατο.

----------


## nmavro73

Α εκει που ειναι οι αφίσες ειναι το κουτί;

----------


## deniSun

> Α εκει που ειναι οι αφίσες ειναι το κουτί;


Ακριβώς στον τοίχο της γωνίας του μαγαζιού επί της Φιλίππου.

----------


## Neskio

Με τετοια στατιστικα αξιζει να βαλω vdsl? Εχω forthnet και σκεφτομαι forthnet.
Υποψην,  ο ΟΤΕ λεει οτι δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο VDSL στην περιοχη μου, η forthnet παλι λεει οτι μπορω να βαλω 50αρα μεσω "ιδιοκτητου δικτυου"

DSL Type:
G.992.5 annex A

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:
 957 / 7.067

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:
12,0 / 19,0

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:
 7,0 / 13,5

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:
 8,5 / 8,5

Vendor ID (Local/Remote):
TMMB / BDCM

FEC Errors (Up/Down):
18 / 0

CRC Errors (Up/Down):
18 / 52

HEC Errors (Up/Down):
11.343 / 14



Περιοχη Καλαμαρια, στο ΙΚΑ.

Φιλος στο ιδιο τετραγωνο 2 οικοδομες πιο περα συγχρονιζει στα 16-17.

----------


## whoami

> Με τετοια στατιστικα αξιζει να βαλω vdsl? Εχω forthnet και σκεφτομαι forthnet.
> Υποψην,  ο ΟΤΕ λεει οτι δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο VDSL στην περιοχη μου, η forthnet παλι λεει οτι μπορω να βαλω 50αρα μεσω "ιδιοκτητου δικτυου"
> 
> DSL Type:
> G.992.5 annex A
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:
>  957 / 7.067
> 
> ...


Δεν ξέρω εαν είναι διαθέσιμο το Vdsl στην περιοχή σου αλλα με τέτοιο Line Attenuation και SNM έπρεπε να συγχρονίζει το ρούτερ σου πολύ παραπάνω για γραμμή ADSL2+

----------


## deniSun

> Με τετοια στατιστικα αξιζει να βαλω vdsl? Εχω forthnet και σκεφτομαι forthnet.
> Υποψην,  ο ΟΤΕ λεει οτι δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο VDSL στην περιοχη μου, η forthnet παλι λεει οτι μπορω να βαλω 50αρα μεσω "ιδιοκτητου δικτυου"
> 
> DSL Type:
> G.992.5 annex A
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:
>  957 / 7.067
> 
> ...


Δεν νομίζω ότι η forthnet διαθέτει ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο.
Αυτό που κάνουν είναι να δίνουν αβέρτα 50άρια vdsl και... όσο συγχρονίσεις.

----------


## jkoukos

Με 13,5dB εξασθένιση θεωρητικά μπορείς να έχεις VDSL από αστικό κέντρο ("ιδιόκτητο" δίκτυο Forthnet) με ταχύτητα 35-38Mbps.
Και λέω θεωρητικά διότι κανονικά θα έπρεπε τώρα με ADSL να πιάνεις 16-18Mbps, αλλά είσαι πολύ παρακάτω.

Κάνε πρώτα έναν έλεγχο της εσωτερικής σου εγκατάστασης, για να έχεις μια ιδέα που είναι το πρόβλημα, διότι το VDSL είναι περισσότερο ευαίσθητο έναντι του ADSL και θα έχεις ακόμη μεγαλύτερη απώλεια.

----------


## TearDrop

> Με τετοια στατιστικα αξιζει να βαλω vdsl? Εχω forthnet και σκεφτομαι forthnet.
> Υποψην,  ο ΟΤΕ λεει οτι δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο VDSL στην περιοχη μου, η forthnet παλι λεει οτι μπορω να βαλω 50αρα μεσω "ιδιοκτητου δικτυου"
> 
> DSL Type:
> G.992.5 annex A
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:
>  957 / 7.067
> 
> ...


Εχεις κάποιο θέμα με την εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση, ψάξτο. Με 13,5 attenuation θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζεις πολύ παραπάνω.

----------


## Neskio

Ok παιδες ευχαριστω.

Η ταχυτητα ξεκινησε να πεφτει σταδιακα με την παροδο των χρονων.
Μια φορα που πετυχα τεχνικο κατω στον κατανεμητη μου ειπε οτι μεχρι 12 θα δω το μεγιστο (οσο επιανα πριν απο 6 χρονια περιπου).

Εχει κανα 2μηνο που επεσα ξαφνικα απο τα 10 στα 5 (με το 585 v6), το 585 v7 που εχω τωρα επανω πιανει την ταχυτητα που βλεπετε.
Καθε καλοκαιρι τον αυγουστο ο συχρονισμος μου ανεβαινει στα παλια επιπεδα, 12 περιπου, οποτε θεωρω οτι το προβλημα ειναι στη καμπινα και οχι εσωτερικα.

Αποφασισα να κανω την αλλαγη σε vdsl, υποπτευομαι οτι και μονο η αλλαγη dslam θα ειναι ευεργετικη προς την ταχυτητα.

----------


## nmavro73

Για τις οπτικές στη Φιλίππου: Όχι δεν υπάρχει καινούριο κουτί, καμπίνα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Το παλιό κουτί κάτω από το κλιματιστικό του τύπου με τα διάφορα είναι εκεί

----------


## deniSun

> Για τις οπτικές στη Φιλίππου: Όχι δεν υπάρχει καινούριο κουτί, καμπίνα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Το παλιό κουτί κάτω από το κλιματιστικό του τύπου με τα διάφορα είναι εκεί


Λογικά θα αλλάξουν καμπίνα μόνο αν αποφασίσουν να δώσουν 50άρα.
Που μέχρι τώρα δεν το βλέπω.
Είμαστε στα ~700μ οπότε δεν καίγονται για νέες καμπίνες αφού καλυπτόμαστε άνετα με 30άρια από το κέντρο.
Αυτοί στην Αγ. Δημητρίου ξεφεύγουν στην απόσταση και όλη η περιοχή έχει ελεεινές γραμμές.
Δεν έχω δει ποτέ κλείδωμα >14Μ από Αγ. Δημητρίου και πάνω.
Τώρα αν από τις καμπίνες που στήσανε επωφεληθούμε και εμείς... δεν ξέρω.

----------


## djuan1988

Σήμερα στην Κασσάνδρου είδα ότι πέρασαν καινούργιες καμπίνες!

Οπότε το VDSL είναι κοντά.

Η πρώτη που παρατήρησα ήταν μετά την Αγίας Σοφίας στο ύψος της Δορκάδας.

----------


## deniSun

> Σήμερα στην Κασσάνδρου είδα ότι πέρασαν καινούργιες καμπίνες!
> 
> Οπότε το VDSL είναι κοντά.
> 
> Η πρώτη που παρατήρησα ήταν μετά την Αγίας Σοφίας στο ύψος της Δορκάδας.


Και στην Κ.Γκράτσιου θα τοποθετήσουν.

----------


## deniSun

Εδώ και οι προσθέσεις που έκανα:

----------


## Neskio

> Με τετοια στατιστικα αξιζει να βαλω vdsl? Εχω forthnet και σκεφτομαι forthnet.
> Υποψην,  ο ΟΤΕ λεει οτι δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο VDSL στην περιοχη μου, η forthnet παλι λεει οτι μπορω να βαλω 50αρα μεσω "ιδιοκτητου δικτυου"
> 
> DSL Type:
> G.992.5 annex A
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:
>  957 / 7.067
> 
> ...





Και με vdsl πλεον

----------


## deniSun

> Και με vdsl πλεον


Πλησιάζεις τα ελάχιστε (για εμένα) όρια του adsl.

----------


## Neskio

H αληθεια ειναι οτι ηλπιζα για κατι καλυτερο.... αλλα πληρωνω λιγοτερα με την vdsl απο'τι με την adsl που ειχα πριν.

Τουλαχιστον το attenuation ανεβηκε για να μην μου δινει ψευτικες ελπιδες  :Razz:

----------


## deniSun

> H αληθεια ειναι οτι ηλπιζα για κατι καλυτερο.... αλλα πληρωνω λιγοτερα με την vdsl απο'τι με την adsl που ειχα πριν.
> 
> Τουλαχιστον το attenuation ανεβηκε για να μην μου δινει ψευτικες ελπιδες


Σε σχέση με το προηγούμενο χάλι... τώρα είναι πιο ανθρώπινο.

----------


## Neskio

Απο καποιο λαθος η nova μου εστειλε και 2ο ρουτερ (ZTE H168N)

Εχει αρκετα καλυτερα stats (τελικα το technicolor συχρονιζει 9/10 στα 17000 και 1/10 στα 18000 ενω το zte πιανει τα παρακατω συστηματικα καθε φορα)
Το attenuation συγκεκριμενα ειναι 10db κατω.



Λετε ενα καλυτερο μοντεμ (πχ draytek) ενα επιανε ακομα καλυτερες ταχυτητες?

----------


## nmavro73

Καινουρια καμπίνα στην πελλοπονήσου. Λιγο πανω από την Ολύμπου.

----------


## deniSun

> Καινουρια καμπίνα στην πελλοπονήσου. Λιγο πανω από την Ολύμπου.


Ναι.
Την πρόσθεσα από το προηγούμενο ΣΚ.

----------


## nmavro73

Σορι τωρα την είδα. Περάσανε και οπτικές μπροστα στο Φαρμακειο στην αγνώστου στρατιωτου

----------


## deniSun

> Σορι τωρα την είδα. Περάσανε και οπτικές μπροστα στο Φαρμακειο στην αγνώστου στρατιωτου


Ξεκίνησαν από το κάτω μέρος της στην Φιλίππου και εχθές έφτασαν Αγ. Δημητρίου.

----------


## marcus1

Πίσω από αγίας σοφίας (κασσάνδρου αλλά προς τουρκικο προξενείο μεριά) περνάνε; Ρωτάω γιατί αν δεν κάνω λάθος η Αγίας Σοφίας διαχωρίζει τις περιοχές δύο Α/Κ.

----------


## deniSun

> Πίσω από αγίας σοφίας (κασσάνδρου αλλά προς τουρκικο προξενείο μεριά) περνάνε; Ρωτάω γιατί αν δεν κάνω λάθος η Αγίας Σοφίας διαχωρίζει τις περιοχές δύο Α/Κ.


Δεν έχω πάει προς τα εκεί τώρα τελευταία.
Αλλά από Αγ. Δημητρίου έως Αγ. Σοφίας δεν είδα κάτι.

----------


## Durdyn

Κέντρο Θεσ/νίκης λίγο πάνω από Εγνατία.
Αξίζει να πάει σε VDSL 30;

----------


## deniSun

Αν και η απόσταση είναι μικρή από το κέντρο, η γραμμή σου φαίνεται προβληματική.
Λογικά θα κλειδώσεις <20Μ.

----------


## Durdyn

> Αν και η απόσταση είναι μικρή από το κέντρο, η γραμμή σου φαίνεται προβληματική.
> Λογικά θα κλειδώσεις <20Μ.


Να μην το προχωρήσω;
Η οικονομική διαφορά είναι πολύ μικρή, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι αν αξίζει.
Γενικά είμαι ικανοποιημένος. Αποσυνδέσεις δεν παρατηρώ, στο online gaming δεν έχω τρομερά pings, streaming είναι μια χαρά. Δεν κατεβάζω ιδιαίτερα αλλά οι ταχύτητες είναι νορμάλ.
Τα προβλήματα πού τα εντοπίζεις; Δεν θα υπάρξει βελτίωση;

----------


## deniSun

> Να μην το προχωρήσω;
> Η οικονομική διαφορά είναι πολύ μικρή, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι αν αξίζει.
> Γενικά είμαι ικανοποιημένος. Αποσυνδέσεις δεν παρατηρώ, στο online gaming δεν έχω τρομερά pings, streaming είναι μια χαρά. Δεν κατεβάζω ιδιαίτερα αλλά οι ταχύτητες είναι νορμάλ.
> Τα προβλήματα πού τα εντοπίζεις; Δεν θα υπάρξει βελτίωση;


To πρόβλημά σου είναι καλωδιακό.
Αν θέλεις κάνε έλεγχο της εσωτερικής σου καλωδίωσης με τον οδηγό που υπάρχει στο φόρουμ.
Αν δεν δεις βελτίωση είναι καλωδιακό πρόβλημα πέραν από τον χώρο σου.
Σπάνια να δηλώσεις βλάβη για χαμηλό συγχρονισμό και να δεις βελτίωση.
Εγώ είμαι σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση από εσένα και κλείδωνα στα 22Μ.

Αν δεν θεωρείς ότι υπάρχει μεγάλη χρηματική διαφορά... προχώρα.
Σίγουρα θα έχεις μεγαλύτερο dw αλλά όχι όσο περιμένεις.
Εκεί που θα βοηθηθείς είναι το up.
Στην ουσία για εμένα εκεί παίζονται όλα.
Εκεί θα δεις βελτίωση στην απόκριση των σελίδων.
Στο up δεν έχεις πρόβλημα.
Θα τερματίσεις στα 2.5Μ.

----------


## Durdyn

> To πρόβλημά σου είναι καλωδιακό.
> Αν θέλεις κάνε έλεγχο της εσωτερικής σου καλωδίωσης με τον οδηγό που υπάρχει στο φόρουμ.
> Αν δεν δεις βελτίωση είναι καλωδιακό πρόβλημα πέραν από τον χώρο σου.
> Σπάνια να δηλώσεις βλάβη για χαμηλό συγχρονισμό και να δεις βελτίωση.
> Εγώ είμαι σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση από εσένα και κλείδωνα στα 22Μ.
> 
> Αν δεν θεωρείς ότι υπάρχει μεγάλη χρηματική διαφορά... προχώρα.
> Σίγουρα θα έχεις μεγαλύτερο dw αλλά όχι όσο περιμένεις.
> Εκεί που θα βοηθηθείς είναι το up.
> ...



Άρα λογικά αξίζει έστω και για το up. Η διαφορά θα είναι κάτω από 2€ τον μήνα, οπότε θα το κάνω μάλλον.
Αυτά που με απασχολούν είναι τα pings σε online, σίγουρα να ανοίγουν πιο γρήγορα οι σελίδες και γενικά το streaming (Kodi κτλ)

----------


## deniSun

> Άρα λογικά αξίζει έστω και για το up. Η διαφορά θα είναι κάτω από 2€ τον μήνα, οπότε θα το κάνω μάλλον.
> Αυτά που με απασχολούν είναι τα pings σε online, σίγουρα να ανοίγουν πιο γρήγορα οι σελίδες και γενικά το streaming (Kodi κτλ)


Εγώ επέλεξα vdsl περισσότερο για το up του.
Να φανταστείς ότι γραμμές 8/8 σου δίνουν την αίσθηση ότι είναι γρηγορότερες από 16/1.

Επίσης...
Σήμερα είδα ότι ετιμάζεται νέα καμπίνα στην Παστέρ με Ι.Σγουρού γωνία.
Επίσης έχουν σκάψει και στην Αμύντα.
Δεν είμαι όμως 100% σίγουρος ότι πρόκειται για καμπίνα ή κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Neskio

> Απο καποιο λαθος η nova μου εστειλε και 2ο ρουτερ (ZTE H168N)
> 
> Εχει αρκετα καλυτερα stats (τελικα το technicolor συχρονιζει 9/10 στα 17000 και 1/10 στα 18000 ενω το zte πιανει τα παρακατω συστηματικα καθε φορα)
> Το attenuation συγκεκριμενα ειναι 10db κατω.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179048
> 
> Λετε ενα καλυτερο μοντεμ (πχ draytek) ενα επιανε ακομα καλυτερες ταχυτητες?


Χαμηλης ταχυτητας saga cineχια, με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο νοβα να με ρωτησουν αν ολα ειναι καλα και μολις τους ειπα οτι ολα καλα πλην συχρονισμου, μου εκλεισαν ραντεβου με τεχνικο.
Το αποτελεσμα ηταν αυτο



Τωρα να βρουμε πως θα το φτιαξουμε.
Κανει οποιοσδηποτε ηλεκτρολογος ή υπαρχουν και ηλεκτρολογοι πιο εξειδικευμενοι με το προβλημα?

----------


## deniSun

Σήμερα πρόσθεσαν την καμπίνα στην γωνία Παστέρ με Ι.Σγουρού.

----------


## sevas

Προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη ανακάλυψα και εγώ ότι έχουνε τοποθετηθεί καινούργια KV στην Κασσάνδρου και στην Αγίου Δημητρίου. 
Επίσης τοποθετήθηκαν 2 KV στην Στρατηγού Δουμπιωτού. Δυστυχώς ώμος δεν βλέπω να προχωράει η αναβάθμιση σε όλη την Στρατηγού Δουμπιωτού.
Κάλεσα στο 13888 για να ρωτήσω αλλά μου είπαν πως δεν γνωρίζουν κάτι και πως θα ήταν καλύτερα να ρωτήσω τους τεχνικούς που τα περνάνε.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τις πρωινές ώρες εργάζομαι και δεν έχω αυτή τη δυνατότητα. Γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορώ να απευθυνθώ για να μάθω;

----------


## deniSun

> Προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη ανακάλυψα και εγώ ότι έχουνε τοποθετηθεί καινούργια KV στην Κασσάνδρου και στην Αγίου Δημητρίου. 
> Επίσης τοποθετήθηκαν 2 KV στην Στρατηγού Δουμπιωτού. Δυστυχώς ώμος δεν βλέπω να προχωράει η αναβάθμιση σε όλη την Στρατηγού Δουμπιωτού.
> Κάλεσα στο 13888 για να ρωτήσω αλλά μου είπαν πως δεν γνωρίζουν κάτι και πως θα ήταν καλύτερα να ρωτήσω τους τεχνικούς που τα περνάνε.
> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τις πρωινές ώρες εργάζομαι και δεν έχω αυτή τη δυνατότητα. Γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορώ να απευθυνθώ για να μάθω;


Έχει αρκετή διαδικασία, μεταφορά καλωδίων, σύνδεση, μεταφορά οπτικής, ηλεκτροδότηση κλπ.
Μην το περιμένεις σύντομα.

----------


## nmavro73

Οταν γινει θα μας πρηζουν στα τηλεφωνα. Μην ανησυχείτε

----------


## sevas

> Έχει αρκετή διαδικασία, μεταφορά καλωδίων, σύνδεση, μεταφορά οπτικής, ηλεκτροδότηση κλπ.
> Μην το περιμένεις σύντομα.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση άλλα μάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητός!
Δεν το περιμένω σύντομα! Το δικό μου KV (παλαιού τύπου) είναι το αμέσως επόμενο από αυτό που έχει αλλαχτεί! Να το αλλάζουνε δεν βλέπω!
Η Στρατηγού Δουμπιωτού είναι ένας μικρός δρόμος και ήλπιζα πως θα τα αλλάζανε όλα. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα σε έναν μικρο δρόμο να αλλάξουν τα 2 από τα 3;

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ανήκω στο συγκεκριμένο KV γιατί την τελευταία πενταετία από τα προβλήματα που έχω αντιμετωπίσει μόνο που δεν το παντρεύτηκα!

----------


## deniSun

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση άλλα μάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητός!
> Δεν το περιμένω σύντομα! Το δικό μου KV (παλαιού τύπου) είναι το αμέσως επόμενο από αυτό που έχει αλλαχτεί! Να το αλλάζουνε δεν βλέπω!
> Η Στρατηγού Δουμπιωτού είναι ένας μικρός δρόμος και ήλπιζα πως θα τα αλλάζανε όλα. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα σε έναν μικρο δρόμο να αλλάξουν τα 2 από τα 3;
> 
> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ανήκω στο συγκεκριμένο KV γιατί την τελευταία πενταετία από τα προβλήματα που έχω αντιμετωπίσει μόνο που δεν το παντρεύτηκα!


Περπάτησα σήμερα από Κασάνδρου.
Γίνεται χαμός.
Αλλάζουν τα πάντα.
Πρόσθεσα στον χάρτη όλα όσα βρήκα.
Επίσης και στην Βενιζέλου.
Θα την περπατήσω το απόγευμα και θα προσθέσω και από εκεί.

----------


## Durdyn

Συνδέθηκε σήμερα, γενικά πολύ γρήγορη η διαδικασία από ΟΤΕ.
Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ακόμα ιδιαίτερα για να διαπιστώσω διαφορές. Αυτά είναι τα νούμερά μου.

----------


## eg29

Και στην περιοχή Χαλκιδικής με Μπότσαρη (Α.Κ Εδμ. Ρονστάν) περνάει νέες καμπίνες ο ΟΤΕ τις τελευταίες μέρες.
Καλώς να μας ρθει.

----------


## deniSun

Με λίγα λόγια... ρίχνει πολύ χρήμα...

----------


## TearDrop

Στην περιοχή Βούλγαρη (πίσω απο τη Ν.Ελβετία) έχουν μπει καμπίνες από τον Ιούλιο, έχουν ηλεκτροδοτηθεί εδώ και 2 μήνες και ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα ΔΕΝ δίνει ο ΟΤΕ. Καλό καλοκαίρι...

----------


## whoami

Στην περιοχή της Πολίχνης (Παύλου Μελά) δεν προβλέπεται να βάλουν καμπίνες VDSL για το τρέχον έτος.

----------


## kyprianos

Καλησπέρα, από χθες εγκατέστησαν εδώ που μένω 3 καμπίνες σε κοντινά σημεία.

Συγκεκριμένα κέντρο Θεσ/νίκης, Χαλκέων με Κλεισούρας, Χαλκέων με Ιουστινιάνου και γωνία με Βενιζέλου.

Σε ερώτηση ενός καταστηματάρχη του είπαν ότι ειναι "...για καλύτερη τηλεφωνία και για γρήγορο ίντερνετ."

----------


## deniSun

Πρόσθεσέ το αν θέλεις στο fttxgr.
Είχα περάσει προχθές από Βενιζέλου αλλά όχι από Ιουστινιανού.

----------


## Livas

> Στην περιοχή της Πολίχνης (Παύλου Μελά) δεν προβλέπεται να βάλουν καμπίνες VDSL για το τρέχον έτος.


Αυτο το λες εσυ? Η απο κάποιον απο μεσα το άκουσες??!

Εγω μενω μετεωρα(Πολίχνης).
Και πριν κανα 2-3 μηνες που ειχε ερθει τεχνικός του οτε για μια βλαβη τον ρώτησα για vdsl καμπινες για μετεωρα και η απαντηση του ηταν: σε κανα 2 χρονια θα ξεκινήσουν τα έργα δεν εχουν ενημέρωση αλλα υπολογιζει στο περιπου!!!

Πάντως περιοχή κοκορα που περασα με το αμαξι νομίζω κανουν εργα για νσ περάσουν καμπινα μπορει να κανω και λαθος βεβαια!!!

Βενιζελου που βλέπω αριθμό 61 -63 εχουν βαλει 2 καμπίνες vdsl και 2 απο απεναντι!

----------


## whoami

> Αυτο το λες εσυ? Η απο κάποιον απο μεσα το άκουσες??!
> 
> Εγω μενω μετεωρα(Πολίχνης).
> Και πριν κανα 2-3 μηνες που ειχε ερθει τεχνικός του οτε για μια βλαβη τον ρώτησα για vdsl καμπινες για μετεωρα και η απαντηση του ηταν: σε κανα 2 χρονια θα ξεκινήσουν τα έργα δεν εχουν ενημέρωση αλλα υπολογιζει στο περιπου!!!
> 
> Πάντως περιοχή κοκορα που περασα με το αμαξι νομίζω κανουν εργα για νσ περάσουν καμπινα μπορει να κανω και λαθος βεβαια!!!
> 
> Βενιζελου που βλέπω αριθμό 61 -63 εχουν βαλει 2 καμπίνες vdsl και 2 απο απεναντι!


Ρώτησα στον ΟΤΕ. Στείλε κανένα email στον Οτε για να βάλουν Vdsl στην περιοχή Πολίχνης και Μετεώρων. Το email έιναι : customercare@ote.gr

----------


## alejsalonica

Νέα καμπίνα Κρήτης και Αντ. Νάστου (Νο 273) 
ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ...


Άλλη μια επίσης, Π. Συνδίκα & Πατρών.

Ξέρει κανείς πόσο θα μας χρεώσουν για να κάνουμε αναβάθμιση;

----------


## sdikr

> Νέα καμπίνα Κρήτης και Αντ. Νάσου (Νο 273) 
> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ...
> 
> 
> Άλλη μια επίσης, Π. Συνδίκα & Πατρών.
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς πόσο θα μας χρεώσουν για να κάνουμε αναβάθμιση;


έχουν βάλει πολλές ανάμεσα μπότσαρη - καραμανλή - ολγας - γραβιας

Διαθεσιμότητα θα αργήσει αρκετά

----------


## alejsalonica

Ελπίζω έως το καλοκαίρι να έχουμε.
Βέβαια έχω και μια κρυφή ελπίδα να θέλει π.χ. ο εργολάβος να πιστοποιήσει άμεσα εργασίες για να πληρωθεί κι έτσι μέχρι το Πάσχα να έχουμε!

----------


## sdikr

> Ελπίζω έως το καλοκαίρι να έχουμε.
> Βέβαια έχω και μια κρυφή ελπίδα να θέλει π.χ. ο εργολάβος να πιστοποιήσει άμεσα εργασίες για να πληρωθεί κι έτσι μέχρι το Πάσχα να έχουμε!


Είναι πρώτα ο εργολάβος, τώρα πχ γίνεται και η μεταφορά των καλωδίων,  μένουν εξοπλισμός και το ρεύμα,  συνήθως 6 μήνο χαλαρά,  δεν το βλέπω για το πασχα φέτος με την καμία.  
Το καλό είναι οτι ξεκινήσανε όποτε είμαστε κοντά!

----------


## deniSun

> Είναι πρώτα ο εργολάβος, τώρα πχ γίνεται και η μεταφορά των καλωδίων,  μένουν εξοπλισμός και το ρεύμα,  συνήθως 6 μήνο χαλαρά,  δεν το βλέπω για το πασχα φέτος με την καμία.  
> Το καλό είναι οτι ξεκινήσανε όποτε είμαστε κοντά!


Αυτό ακριβώς.
Ας γίνει το πρώτο βήμα και ας καθυστερήσουμε.

----------


## Livas

Σε απάντηση που πήρα απο τον ote για την περιοχή Πολίχνη και μετεωρα είναι ότι δεν έχουν κανένα προγραμματισμένο σχέδιο εγκατάστασης vdsl για αυτο και το επόμενο έτος!  Δλδ πάμε απο 2019 και βλέπουμε. Πολύ ωραία!!!!

----------


## deniSun

> Σε απάντηση που πήρα απο τον ote για την περιοχή Πολίχνη και μετεωρα είναι ότι δεν έχουν κανένα προγραμματισμένο σχέδιο εγκατάστασης vdsl για αυτο και το επόμενο έτος!  Δλδ πάμε απο 2019 και βλέπουμε. Πολύ ωραία!!!!


Εξαρτάται και από τον προϋπολογισμό.
Αν πέσουν χρήματα όπως στο κέντρο...

----------


## alejsalonica

Σήμερα πάντως σκάβουν και Κρήτης & Γ. Κατσάλη. Επίσης για καμπίνα.
Άντε να δούμε...

----------


## pantelis

Επειδή αναφέρθηκε το α/Κ Ροστάν και ανήκω σε αυτό,έχει ακουστεί κάτι για περιοχή Ιπποκράτειο νοσοκομείο;Είμαι 2 δρόμους δίπλα,στην Ξενοφώντος,,κάτω από  Εγνατια και πάνω από Κωνσταντινουπόλεως.

----------


## deniSun

Σε ποια καμπίνα κουμπώνεις;

----------


## nmavro73

Αμύντα συνεδεσαν τα κουτιά στο ρευμα μαλλον. Είχαν ανακοινώσεις για διακοπη γραμμών όλη μερα για αναβαθμιση

----------


## deniSun

> Αμύντα συνεδεσαν τα κουτιά στο ρευμα μαλλον. Είχαν ανακοινώσεις για διακοπη γραμμών όλη μερα για αναβαθμιση


Όχι.
Δεν είδα συνεργείο ΔΕΗ να περνάει.
4/4 και 5/4 έκαναν κλεμάρισμα.

----------


## pantelis

ανηκω στην 123,απεναντι απο το σχολειο επι της βαλαγιαννη

----------


## deniSun

> ανηκω στην 123,απεναντι απο το σχολειο επι της βαλαγιαννη


Δεν είσαι μέσα στις αλλαγές για νέα καμπίνα.

----------


## pantelis

Χωρίς παρεξήγηση,αλλά με ενημέρωση από που μου το λες αυτό;Και εννοείς τώρα ή γενικά;

----------


## deniSun

> Χωρίς παρεξήγηση,αλλά με ενημέρωση από που μου το λες αυτό;Και εννοείς τώρα ή γενικά;


Μέχρι το 2018 δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στα πλάνα του ΟΤΕ.
Είναι επίσημο από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## jkoukos

Φαντάζομαι εννοείς για τον πρόσφατο προγραμματισμό της 1η φάσης ανάθεσης για το vectoring.
Αν ναι, τότε αναμένουμε τις άλλες 2 φάσεις, σε 3 και 5 μήνες αντίστοιχα, οπότε θα έχουμε εικόνα για το σύνολο των παρόχων σε όλη την χώρα.
Αν και τότε μια περιοχή δεν είναι μέσα στον προγραμματισμό, τότε πάμε για μετά το 2019 σε επόμενες 6μηνιαίες αναθέσεις πλέον.

----------


## deniSun

> Φαντάζομαι εννοείς για τον πρόσφατο προγραμματισμό της 1η φάσης ανάθεσης για το vectoring.
> Αν ναι, τότε αναμένουμε τις άλλες 2 φάσεις, σε 3 και 5 μήνες αντίστοιχα, οπότε θα έχουμε εικόνα για το σύνολο των παρόχων σε όλη την χώρα.
> Αν και τότε μια περιοχή δεν είναι μέσα στον προγραμματισμό, τότε πάμε για μετά το 2019 σε επόμενες 6μηνιαίες αναθέσεις πλέον.


Ναι.
Για την 1η φάση που έδωσαν στοιχεία.

----------


## pantelis

Άρα μαύρες πλερεζες και τα σχετικά.καλο 2019.και το κακό είναι επειδή δουλεύω ντελιβερυ κέντρο ειδικά τις βλέπω να ξεπηδάνε καθημερινά σαν τα μανιτάρια.

----------


## deniSun

> Άρα μαύρες πλερεζες και τα σχετικά.καλο 2019.και το κακό είναι επειδή δουλεύω ντελιβερυ κέντρο ειδικά τις βλέπω να ξεπηδάνε καθημερινά σαν τα μανιτάρια.


Οι καμπίνες που δεν αλλάζουν στην 1η φάση είναι αυτές που είναι <550m.
Άρα λογικά θα έχεις αποδεκτές ταχύτητες λόγω μικρής απόστασης από το κέντρο και μειωμένου cross talk.

----------


## pantelis

Και όμως με δήθεν 50αρι vdsl από νόβα συγχρονίζω στα 23700 και απέχω 1062 μ. από το α/Κ Ροστάν.για αυτό οι μαύρες πλερεζες.

----------


## ifaigios

Τσ τσ τσ...μαύρες πλερέζες για τα 24Mbps...τι να πούνε και τα PCM δηλαδή...

----------


## pantelis

αυτα τα χρονοδιαγραμματα του οτε και τα σχετικα απο που τα βρισκετε;για να ενημερωθω και εγω,αλλα και για μην ρωταω και ανυπομοναω

----------


## spyridop

> αυτα τα χρονοδιαγραμματα του οτε και τα σχετικα απο που τα βρισκετε;για να ενημερωθω και εγω,αλλα και για μην ρωταω και ανυπομοναω


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-(Α-Φάση)

----------


## pantelis

Στο πρώτο αρχείο γράφει για το δικό μου α/Κ εκτός rural,απόσταση μεγαλύτερη των 550μ.εγω σύμφωνα με την nova είμαι στα 1062μ. αυτό το σημαίνει;Ότι κάνει λάθος η nova στην μέτρηση της απόστασης;Ότι δεν είμαι στην πρώτη φάση αλλά μπορεί να ενταχθεί στις rural το καφάο που ανηκω;(123)

----------


## eudel

Παιδιά, τυχαία μπήκα στην σελίδα του ΟΤΕ και μου έδωσε διαθέσιμο VDSL 30 kai 50 στην περιοχή μου! (Χαριλάου Θεσσαλονίκης, κάτω από το πάρκο της Νέας Ελβετίας)
Το ερώτημα είναι αν αξίζει να δοκιμάσω. Στο 24αρι, το καλύτερο που συγχρονίζω είναι 12Mbps (10Mbps στο speedtest.net).
Άραγε σε τι ταχύτητα θα συγχρονίζει;
Η διαφορά είναι 7 ευρώ το μήνα αλλά αν υπαναχωρήσω, χάνω την έκπτωση που είχα στο 24αρι double play.

----------


## pantelis

Φίλος ρώτα από πού θα παίρνεις και αν είσαι κοντά τότε βουρ.αξιζει και παρά αξίζει τα 7€ το vdls.εγω από τα 11 της adsl πήγα στα 24 με vdsl και έχει διαφορά.ειδικα στο download.απο 1 περίπου στα 3 τωρα

----------


## deniSun

> Παιδιά, τυχαία μπήκα στην σελίδα του ΟΤΕ και μου έδωσε διαθέσιμο VDSL 30 kai 50 στην περιοχή μου! (Χαριλάου Θεσσαλονίκης, κάτω από το πάρκο της Νέας Ελβετίας)
> Το ερώτημα είναι αν αξίζει να δοκιμάσω. Στο 24αρι, το καλύτερο που συγχρονίζω είναι 12Mbps (10Mbps στο speedtest.net).
> Άραγε σε τι ταχύτητα θα συγχρονίζει;
> Η διαφορά είναι 7 ευρώ το μήνα αλλά αν υπαναχωρήσω, χάνω την έκπτωση που είχα στο 24αρι double play.


Αν διαθέτεις το ανάλογο ποσό... φυσικά και αξίζει.
Ακόμα και αν παίρνεις από κέντρο.

----------


## eudel

Έκανα την αίτηση και βλέπουμε.
Δεν μου είπαν από που θα παίρνω, αλλά η περιοχή έχει γεμίσει με καφαο (ένα βρίσκεται 50-60 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου) και η απάντηση του ΟΤΕ είναι ότι λογικά αφού η περιοχή διαθέτει και 50αρα σύνδεση, θα έχω καλή ταχύτητα με το 30αρι.
Οπότε απλά περιμένω...

----------


## deniSun

> Έκανα την αίτηση και βλέπουμε.
> Δεν μου είπαν από που θα παίρνω, αλλά η περιοχή έχει γεμίσει με καφαο (ένα βρίσκεται 50-60 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου) και η απάντηση του ΟΤΕ είναι ότι λογικά αφού η περιοχή διαθέτει και 50αρα σύνδεση, θα έχω καλή ταχύτητα με το 30αρι.
> Οπότε απλά περιμένω...


Πόση απόσταση έχεις από το κέντρο;

----------


## eudel

Δεν έχω ιδέα, ούτε μου απάντησαν από την cosmote...

----------


## deniSun

Είσαι αρκετά μακριά από το κέντρο, σε γενικές γραμμές απ ότι βλέπω.
Οπότε θα σου δώσουν από ενεργή καμπίνα.

----------


## eudel

Αυτό τι σημαίνει;
Γνωρίζει κανείς ποιο router δινουν αυτό τον καιρό από cosmote;

----------


## deniSun

Speedport Entry 2i

----------


## Akasha

Θεσσαλονίκη ανάληψη/μαρτιου έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος με νέα καφαο σχεδόν σε κάθε στενό πόσο χρόνο θα πάρει να έχουμε και εμείς vdsl εδώ?

----------


## deniSun

> Θεσσαλονίκη ανάληψη/μαρτιου έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος με νέα καφαο σχεδόν σε κάθε στενό πόσο χρόνο θα πάρει να έχουμε και εμείς vdsl εδώ?


Εννοείς πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν;

----------


## Akasha

ναι αυτό ρωτάω

----------


## eudel

Πάρε τηλέφωνο τον ΟΤΕ.
Εγώ μένω κοντά στην Νέα Ελβετία και την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα τυχαία το έμαθα, τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και έκανα αίτηση για 30αρι.

----------


## deniSun

> ναι αυτό ρωτάω


Δεν υπάρχει ανακοινωμένο κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα.

----------


## ToninoGR

> Πάρε τηλέφωνο τον ΟΤΕ.
> Εγώ μένω κοντά στην Νέα Ελβετία και την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα τυχαία το έμαθα, τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και έκανα αίτηση για 30αρι.


Αν μενεις κοντα στο Αστικο Κεντρο τοτε το 30 θα το παρεις απο το κεντρο οποτε καμμια σχεση δεν εχει η συνδεση που προκειται να βαλεις με τις νεες καμπινες.

----------


## Akasha

πείρα τηλ άλλα δεν ξέρουν αυτήν την στιγμή στην περιοχή ούτε 30 ούτε 50 μπορώ να εχω.

----------


## bouhc

Εδώ και περίπου ένα μήνα στην περιοχή μου (Ποσειδώνιο - Γενική Κλινική) υπήρχε ένας οργασμός από σκαψίματα και τοποθετήσεις καμπινών. Τες πα για να μην τα πολυλογώ, έχουν αλλάξει όλες τις καμπίνες της περιοχής (σε κάθε δρόμο και δρομάκι από Όλγας μέχρι παραλιακή) ΕΚΤΟΣ από αυτήν στην οποία συνδέεται η πολυκατοικία μου.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο ΟΤΕ να μας αλλάξει καμπίνα τηλεφωνίας ή απλά είμαι άτυχος;  :Smile: 
Πάντως σε ερώτημα που έκανα σε τεχνικό (πριν πάρω χαμπάρι το παραπάνω  :Mad:  :Sad:  ) μου είπε ότι το VDSL θα έρθει σαν παροχή καλό Οκτώβριο, γιατί τότε θα τροφοδοτηθούν οι καμπίνες από τη ΔΕΗ.

----------


## eg29

> Εδώ και περίπου ένα μήνα στην περιοχή μου (Ποσειδώνιο - Γενική Κλινική) υπήρχε ένας οργασμός από σκαψίματα και τοποθετήσεις καμπινών. Τες πα για να μην τα πολυλογώ, έχουν αλλάξει όλες τις καμπίνες της περιοχής (σε κάθε δρόμο και δρομάκι από Όλγας μέχρι παραλιακή) ΕΚΤΟΣ από αυτήν στην οποία συνδέεται η πολυκατοικία μου.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο ΟΤΕ να μας αλλάξει καμπίνα τηλεφωνίας ή απλά είμαι άτυχος; 
> Πάντως σε ερώτημα που έκανα σε τεχνικό (πριν πάρω χαμπάρι το παραπάνω  ) μου είπε ότι το VDSL θα έρθει σαν παροχή καλό Οκτώβριο, γιατί τότε θα τροφοδοτηθούν οι καμπίνες από τη ΔΕΗ.


Mην αγχώνεσαι κ η δικιά μου δεν άλλαξε ακόμα (περιοχή μπότσαρη 253 καμπίνα).
όσο για την τροφοδοσία που σου είπαν στην περιοχή μαρτίου σε καμπίνα που μπήκε το δεκαήμερο πριν το πάσχα σήμερα ενημερώθηκαν ότι δεν θα έχουν τηλέφωνο κ ιντερνετ όλη μέρα κ υπήρχαν οι συγκεκριμένες ανακοινώσεις.

----------


## bouhc

> Mην αγχώνεσαι κ η δικιά μου δεν άλλαξε ακόμα (περιοχή μπότσαρη 253 καμπίνα).
> όσο για την τροφοδοσία που σου είπαν στην περιοχή μαρτίου σε καμπίνα που μπήκε το δεκαήμερο πριν το πάσχα *σήμερα ενημερώθηκαν ότι δεν θα έχουν τηλέφωνο κ ιντερνετ όλη μέρα* κ υπήρχαν οι συγκεκριμένες ανακοινώσεις.


Αυτό έγινε την επόμενη ημέρα που μίλησα με τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ. Δούλευαν σε μια καμπίνα που είναι απέναντι από την πολυκατοικία μου κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι ήταν η δικιά μας. Μου είπαν ότι την επόμενη ημέρα δεν θα είχαν τηλέφωνο όσοι πατούσαν σε εκείνη την καμπίνα. Αυτό μάλλον έχει να κάνει με τη μεταφορά του σήματος/συνδεσμολογίας από την παλιά στη νέα καμπίνα. Από τότε έχουν περάσει 3 εβδομάδες. Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχουν συνεργεία που να δουλεύουν στην περιοχή και γι' αυτό και το ερώτημά μου.
Στη δική σου περιοχή έχει γίνει το ίδιο; Δηλαδή αφού άλλαξαν όλες τις καμπίνες, εξαφανίστηκαν αφήνοντας 1-2 στην τύχη τους  :Smile:

----------


## lakis3

Για Α/Κ Τούμπας που παίρνω δεν βλέπω κινητικότητα. Το ΚΑΦΑΟ που είμαι δεμένος είναι στα 50 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου και δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να δω τα στοιχεία του καθώς ο ιδιοκτήτης της μονοκατοικίας εκεί το έχει βάψει όλο μαζί με την αυλή του. Υπάρχει τρόπος να μάθω τα στοιχεία του ΚΑΦΑΟ που ανήκω έτσι ώστε να δω τι θα γίνει με την περιπτωση μου?

----------


## deniSun

> Για Α/Κ Τούμπας που παίρνω δεν βλέπω κινητικότητα. Το ΚΑΦΑΟ που είμαι δεμένος είναι στα 50 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου και δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να δω τα στοιχεία του καθώς ο ιδιοκτήτης της μονοκατοικίας εκεί το έχει βάψει όλο μαζί με την αυλή του. Υπάρχει τρόπος να μάθω τα στοιχεία του ΚΑΦΑΟ που ανήκω έτσι ώστε να δω τι θα γίνει με την περιπτωση μου?


Στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας σου υπάρχει ένα νούμερο που αντιστοιχεί στο καφάο που ανήκεις.
Μην κοιτάς ποιο είναι πιο κοντά σου.
Καμία σχέση...

----------


## sailor2004

Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε η VDSL (έως 30) στην περιοχή μου (Νέα Παραλία - Καλλιδοπούλου). Μόνο ο ΟΤΕ μου έδωσε την δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης από ADSL 24 σε VDSL 30. Παρόλο που έχουν αλλαχθεί όλες οι παλιές καμπίνες στην περιοχή ούτε λόγος για VDSL 50, και φυσικά καμία έγκυρη πληροφόρηση ή δέσμευση. Πάντως το Draytek 2860 που έχω από 12-14Mbps κλείδωσε στα 2,320 (Kbps) UPLOAD και 23,188 (Kbps) DOWNLOAD.

----------


## deniSun

> Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε η VDSL (έως 30) στην περιοχή μου (Νέα Παραλία - Καλλιδοπούλου). Μόνο ο ΟΤΕ μου έδωσε την δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης από ADSL 24 σε VDSL 30. Παρόλο που έχουν αλλαχθεί όλες οι παλιές καμπίνες στην περιοχή ούτε λόγος για VDSL 50, και φυσικά καμία έγκυρη πληροφόρηση ή δέσμευση. Πάντως το Draytek 2860 που έχω από 12-14Mbps κλείδωσε στα 2,320 (Kbps) UPLOAD και 23,188 (Kbps) DOWNLOAD.


Θα πρέπει να περιμένεις.
Το χρονοδιάγραμμα είναι περίπου 1 1/2 μήνας από την τοποθέτηση της νέας καμπίνας.
Όσο για τους εναλλακτικούς... έχουν τα μαύρα τους τα χάλια από όλες τις απόψεις.
Ύστερα το μονοπώλιο τους πείραξε.

----------


## sailor2004

Εδώ και ένα χρόνο μιλούσα με την HCN μήπως και κάνω μια δοκιμή αλλά ακόμη δεν παίρνουν άδεια να "κόψουν" τη Βασ. Όλγας και να πλησιάσουν την Παραλία. Το εκνευριστικό είναι ότι σε όλες τις νέες συνδέσεις/ανανεώσεις υποχρεωτικά δεσμεύεσαι για 2 χρόνια σε ποσά της τάξεως των €35-€40 ευρώ μηνιαίως, ενώ ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει καμία δέσμευση σχετικά με την ταχύτητα που προσφέρει και διατηρεί προς το παρόν το "εως" στη σύμβασή τους. Υπομονή...

----------


## YAziDis

Άσχετο, αλλά και στο κέντρο γίνεται ένας οργασμός. Ήδη έχει μπει μια καμπίνα Τσιμισκή ΠΡΙΝ την Εθνικής Αμύνης, άλλη μια στην Εθνικής Αμύνης (σήμερα μπετονιέρα έριχνε τσιμέντο) και μέχρι λίγο πριν τη Ναυαρίνου εχει άλλα 2-3 σκαμένα και έτοιμα για να μπούνε οι νέες καμπίνες

----------


## deniSun

> Εδώ και ένα χρόνο μιλούσα με την HCN μήπως και κάνω μια δοκιμή αλλά ακόμη δεν παίρνουν άδεια να "κόψουν" τη Βασ. Όλγας και να πλησιάσουν την Παραλία. Το εκνευριστικό είναι ότι σε όλες τις νέες συνδέσεις/ανανεώσεις υποχρεωτικά δεσμεύεσαι για 2 χρόνια σε ποσά της τάξεως των €35-€40 ευρώ μηνιαίως, ενώ ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει καμία δέσμευση σχετικά με την ταχύτητα που προσφέρει και διατηρεί προς το παρόν το "εως" στη σύμβασή τους. Υπομονή...


H HCN είναι για τα μπάζα.
Απαράδεκτη εξυπηρέτηση.
Πολύ μικρή κάλυψη χωρίς να σου δίνουν ακριβές χρονοδιάγραμμα ενεργοποίησης.
"Εάν και εφόσον μας αφήσουν να σκάψουμε"
Αν προσθέσουμε και την μεγάλη διαφορά σε σύγκριση με αντίστοιχη εταιρεία στην Αθήνα... είναι απλά για κλάματα.

ΥΓ
Άλλο πράγμα το dsl και άλλο οι οπτικές.
Συγκρίνεις διαφορετικές τεχνολογίες.




> Άσχετο, αλλά και στο κέντρο γίνεται ένας οργασμός. Ήδη έχει μπει μια καμπίνα Τσιμισκή ΠΡΙΝ την Εθνικής Αμύνης, άλλη μια στην Εθνικής Αμύνης (σήμερα μπετονιέρα έριχνε τσιμέντο) και μέχρι λίγο πριν τη Ναυαρίνου εχει άλλα 2-3 σκαμένα και έτοιμα για να μπούνε οι νέες καμπίνες


Στην Βενιζέλου μεταξύ Ολύμπου και Αγ. Δημητρίου έχουν τοποθετηθεί καμπίνες η μία απέναντι από την άλλη.
Αυτό έχει να κάνει με την γενικότερη καλωδίωση στην περιοχή.
Δεν τοποθετούν καμπίνες έτσι για πλάκα.

----------


## YAziDis

Ok εγώ γενικά ενημερώνω πως και πιο μέσα μπήκανε και αρχίσανε. (Και η δική μου καμπίνα ο γκαντέμης θα μείνει μάλλον ως έχει)

----------


## deniSun

> Ok εγώ γενικά ενημερώνω πως και πιο μέσα μπήκανε και αρχίσανε. (Και η δική μου καμπίνα ο γκαντέμης θα μείνει μάλλον ως έχει)


Ποιος είναι ο αριθμός της καμπίνας σου;

----------


## YAziDis

257 AK Ερμού. (άσε και στη δουλειά, Ωραιόκαστρο - 301, χυλόπιτα έφαγα και εκεί)

----------


## deniSun

> 257 AK Ερμού. (άσε και στη δουλειά, Ωραιόκαστρο - 301, χυλόπιτα έφαγα και εκεί)


Δεν είσαι στην πρώτη φάση αλλαγής των καμπίνων.
Οπότε περιμένεις, μάλλον από το νέο έτος.

----------


## GEOHALK

> Δεν είσαι στην πρώτη φάση αλλαγής των καμπίνων.
> Οπότε περιμένεις, μάλλον από το νέο έτος.


Αναφορικά με την καμπίνα 281 που βρίσκεται στην Δεσπεραί μήπως είναι και αυτή σε επόμενη φάση ή να περιμένω σχετικά σύντομα VDSL?

----------


## deniSun

> Αναφορικά με την καμπίνα 281 που βρίσκεται στην Δεσπεραί μήπως είναι και αυτή σε επόμενη φάση ή να περιμένω σχετικά σύντομα VDSL?


Θα αλλαχτεί τώρα σύντομα στην πρώτη φάση.

----------


## pantelis

Η καμπίνα στην Δεσπεραι με Νικοτσαρα εχει αλλαχτεί ήδη. Πέρασα σήμερα το βράδυ και την είδα. Δεν έχουν τελειώσει ακόμα οι εργασίες.

----------


## YAziDis

Εγω τωρα απο απορια να κανω μια ερωτηση.. τωρα που ενα τεραστιο κομματι του κεντρου θα παει σε καμπινες, αυτο σημαινει πως οι υπολοιποι που θα περνουμε απο το ΑΚ θα βελτιωθει η γραμμη μας καθολου, ή οπως τα ξεραμε;

----------


## GEOHALK

Σήμερα το πρωί στην συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα δουλεύουν και ρώτησα το συνεργείο! Μου απάντησαν ότι σε περίπου τρεις μήνες θα έχει ολοκληρωθει η μετάβαση σε VDSL. Μου είπαν επίσης ότι το κέντρο είναι αρκετά δύσκολο με την έννοια ότι μέχρι τώρα ο δήμος τουσ έδινε δύσκολα άδεια για να σκάψουν κλπ. Πλέον θεωρώ ότι αφού έγινε η αρχή με τις καμπίνες το VDSL δεν είναι μακριά Οψόμεθα.....

----------


## deniSun

> Εγω τωρα απο απορια να κανω μια ερωτηση.. τωρα που ενα τεραστιο κομματι του κεντρου θα παει σε καμπινες, αυτο σημαινει πως οι υπολοιποι που θα περνουμε απο το ΑΚ θα βελτιωθει η γραμμη μας καθολου, ή οπως τα ξεραμε;


Φυσικά και θα βελτιωθεί σε όσες περιπτώσεις ευθυνόταν το crosstalk.

- - - Updated - - -




> Σήμερα το πρωί στην συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα δουλεύουν και ρώτησα το συνεργείο! Μου απάντησαν ότι σε περίπου τρεις μήνες θα έχει ολοκληρωθει η μετάβαση σε VDSL. Μου είπαν επίσης ότι το κέντρο είναι αρκετά δύσκολο με την έννοια ότι μέχρι τώρα ο δήμος τουσ έδινε δύσκολα άδεια για να σκάψουν κλπ. Πλέον θεωρώ ότι αφού έγινε η αρχή με τις καμπίνες το VDSL δεν είναι μακριά Οψόμεθα.....


Το χρονοδιάγραμμα που σου δώσανε ισχύει.
Το ότι δεν τοποθετούσαν καμπίνας ήταν θέμα κονδυλίων.
Η απαγόρευση για τα σκαψίματα στο κέντρο δόθηκε από τον ατσαλάκωτο.

----------


## jkoukos

Εγώ κρατάω μικρό καλάθι, ως προς το πόσοι θα είναι αυτοί που θα πάνε στις νέες καμπίνες και πόσο θα βελτιωθεί η σύνδεση των υπολοίπων.
Ο ΟΤΕ στα κείμενα διαβούλευσης αναφέρει ότι μέχρι σήμερα ο μέσος όρος των συνδέσεων που παρέχονται από τις καμπίνες, κυμαίνεται περίπου στο 15%. Το ποσοστό είναι πολύ μικρό και δείχνει ότι αν δεν αλλάξει η τιμολογιακή πολιτική ή τουλάχιστον στο ίδιο πάγιο να δίνεται μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, δύσκολα θ' αυξηθούν οι συνδέσεις τα επόμενα 2-3 χρόνια.

----------


## cranky

Πέρασα στον χάρτη την 396, Β.Όλγας και Μαρτίου, έξω απ' το ταχυδρομείο.
Ανεμιστήρες δεν ακούγονται.

Έχουνε ξαπλώσει και την παλιά καμπίνα έξω απο την Πειραιώς, Β.Όλγας και Χριστοβασίλη.

----------


## deniSun

> Εγώ κρατάω μικρό καλάθι, ως προς το πόσοι θα είναι αυτοί που θα πάνε στις νέες καμπίνες και πόσο θα βελτιωθεί η σύνδεση των υπολοίπων.
> Ο ΟΤΕ στα κείμενα διαβούλευσης αναφέρει ότι μέχρι σήμερα ο μέσος όρος των συνδέσεων που παρέχονται από τις καμπίνες, κυμαίνεται περίπου στο 15%. Το ποσοστό είναι πολύ μικρό και δείχνει ότι αν δεν αλλάξει η τιμολογιακή πολιτική ή τουλάχιστον στο ίδιο πάγιο να δίνεται μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, δύσκολα θ' αυξηθούν οι συνδέσεις τα επόμενα 2-3 χρόνια.


Τι εννοείς πόσοι θα πάνε στις νέες καμπίνες;
Όταν αλλάζει η καμπίνα δεν μεταφέρονται στην νέα όλες οι συνδέσεις της παλιάς;

----------


## jkoukos

Μεταφέρονται οι χάλκινες γραμμές για να συνεχίσουν όλοι να έχουν κανονικά την όποια υπηρεσία από το αστικό κέντρο.
Αργότερα όταν ενεργοποιηθεί κανονικά η καμπίνα, θα παίρνουν υπηρεσία από αυτή (και μέσω της οπτικής ίνας) μόνο οι συνδέσεις VDSL.
Σε αυτές του ADSL δεν αλλάζει κάτι, εκτός ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων και μόνο σε πελάτες του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## deniSun

> Μεταφέρονται οι χάλκινες γραμμές για να συνεχίσουν όλοι να έχουν κανονικά την όποια υπηρεσία από το αστικό κέντρο.
> Αργότερα όταν ενεργοποιηθεί κανονικά η καμπίνα, θα παίρνουν υπηρεσία από αυτή (και μέσω της οπτικής ίνας) μόνο οι συνδέσεις VDSL.
> Σε αυτές του ADSL δεν αλλάζει κάτι, εκτός ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων και μόνο σε πελάτες του ΟΤΕ.


οκ.
Κατάλαβα.
Λογικό μου ακούγεται.

----------


## jkoukos

Οπότε σύμφωνα με την σημερινή πραγματικότητα, όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα σου περίπου 30 συνδέσεις θα μεταφερθούν σε αυτή (επειδή το επιλέγουν οι ίδιοι) και οι υπόλοιπες θα παραμείνουν με τον χαλκό από το αστικό κέντρο.
Θα υπάρχει μεν μείωση στο crosstalk αλλά δεν είναι άξια αναφοράς. Αν δεν πάει η πλειοψηφία των συνδέσεων στην καμπίνα, προκοπή δεν θα δούμε. Ελπίζω με το Vectoring να αλλάξει αυτό, αν τουλάχιστον δώσουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες διατηρώντας σταθερό το σημερινό πάγιο, ώστε να δελεάσουν το πολύ κόσμο.

----------


## deniSun

> Οπότε σύμφωνα με την σημερινή πραγματικότητα, όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα σου περίπου 30 συνδέσεις θα μεταφερθούν σε αυτή (επειδή το επιλέγουν οι ίδιοι) και οι υπόλοιπες θα παραμείνουν με τον χαλκό από το αστικό κέντρο.
> Θα υπάρχει μεν μείωση στο crosstalk αλλά δεν είναι άξια αναφοράς. Αν δεν πάει η πλειοψηφία των συνδέσεων στην καμπίνα, προκοπή δεν θα δούμε. Ελπίζω με το Vectoring να αλλάξει αυτό, αν τουλάχιστον δώσουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες διατηρώντας σταθερό το σημερινό πάγιο, ώστε να δελεάσουν το πολύ κόσμο.


Φαντάζομαι ότι προτεραιότητα θα έχουν οι vdsl.

----------


## jkoukos

Προτεραιότητα ως προς τι; Όποιος πελάτης επιθυμεί VDSL από καμπίνα και απ' όποιον πάροχο (ενδιαφέρεται), θα λάβει σύνδεση.
Οι καμπίνες λίαν συντόμως θα δίνουν μόνο Vectoring. Οπότε δεν θα υπάρχουν ADSL συνδέσεις (αυτές οι λίγες) όπου παρέχονται σήμερα. Θα δούμε σε λίγο καιρό τι σκοπό έχουν οι πάροχοι και τι πακέτα ταχυτήτων θα βγάλουν.

----------


## pantelis

Δηλαδή αν η nova που είναι ο παροχος μου όταν και όποτε γινει η καμπίνα που ανήκω, δε θέλει να τη χρησιμοποιήσει  για οποιοδήποτε λόγο, θα συνεχίσω να παίρνω με χαλκό από το Α/Κ αν και θα υπάρχει οπτική Ινα που θα συνδέει το Α/Κ με την καμπίνα;

----------


## jkoukos

Ακριβώς όπως τα λες συμβαίνει. Η άλλη επιλογή σου είναι να αλλάξεις πάροχο και αν το κάνουν πολλοί τότε ίσως αλλάξει πολιτική η όποια Nova.

----------


## TearDrop

Στα 50 μέτρα απο το σπίτι μου υπάρχει καμπίνα η οποία έχει τοποθετηθεί τον Αύγουστο 2016. Είναι συγκεκριμένα η καμπίνα 409. Απ'οτι θυμάμαι δεν είναι στη λίστα με τις καμπίνες που έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ για την Α φάση του vectoring. Αυτό τι σημαίνει? Οτι περιμένουμε να δούμε ποιος πάροχος θα την αναλάβει? Αν ήταν να μη την πάρει ο ΟΤΕ γιατί την τοποθέτησε? Απο τον Αύγουστο μέχρι σήμερα έχουν περάσει 9 μήνες και ακόμα η καμπίνα δε βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL

----------


## deniSun

> Στα 50 μέτρα απο το σπίτι μου υπάρχει καμπίνα η οποία έχει τοποθετηθεί τον Αύγουστο 2016. Είναι συγκεκριμένα η καμπίνα 409. Απ'οτι θυμάμαι δεν είναι στη λίστα με τις καμπίνες που έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ για την Α φάση του vectoring. Αυτό τι σημαίνει? Οτι περιμένουμε να δούμε ποιος πάροχος θα την αναλάβει? Αν ήταν να μη την πάρει ο ΟΤΕ γιατί την τοποθέτησε? Απο τον Αύγουστο μέχρι σήμερα έχουν περάσει 9 μήνες και ακόμα η καμπίνα δε βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL


Η καμπίνα τις γράφει επάνω;
Δεν είναι του ΟΤΕ;

----------


## TearDrop

> Η καμπίνα τις γράφει επάνω;
> Δεν είναι του ΟΤΕ;


OTE είναι η καμπίνα.

----------


## deniSun

> OTE είναι η καμπίνα.


Όσοι είναι ΟΤΕ θα επωφεληθούν.
Οι υπόλοιποι, εξαρτάται από τις διαθέσεις του κάθε εναλλακτικού.

----------


## marcus1

> Όσοι είναι ΟΤΕ θα επωφεληθούν.
> Οι υπόλοιποι, εξαρτάται από τις διαθέσεις του κάθε εναλλακτικού.


Μάλλον θα ακολουθήσουν και οι εναλλακτικοί, όσοι δεν το κάνουν και προσπαθήσουν να ανταγωνιστούν ταχύτητες από καμπίνα με.... χαμηλές ταχύτητες από Α/Κ, θα αποκτήσουν πολύ κακή φήμη για τις υπηρεσίες τους.

----------


## deniSun

> Μάλλον θα ακολουθήσουν και οι εναλλακτικοί, όσοι δεν το κάνουν και προσπαθήσουν να ανταγωνιστούν ταχύτητες από καμπίνα με.... χαμηλές ταχύτητες από Α/Κ, θα αποκτήσουν πολύ κακή φήμη για τις υπηρεσίες τους.


Θα δείξει...

----------


## YAziDis

Είναι ιδέα μου ή ο ΟΤΕ στο κέντρο βάζει καμπίνες μόνο έξω από την ακτίνα που θα μπορούσε να βάλει κανείς vdsl από το ΑΚ ? Γιατί κοντά στο ΑΚ της Ερμού δεν έχω δει καμιά καινούρια καμπίνα

----------


## deniSun

> Είναι ιδέα μου ή ο ΟΤΕ στο κέντρο βάζει καμπίνες μόνο έξω από την ακτίνα που θα μπορούσε να βάλει κανείς vdsl από το ΑΚ ? Γιατί κοντά στο ΑΚ της Ερμού δεν έχω δει καμιά καινούρια καμπίνα


Αυτή είναι η πρώτη φάση.

----------


## YAziDis

Οκ επιβεβαιώθηκα και εγώ. Πριν από λίγο σε βόλτα που έκανα είδα 5 παλιές καμπίνες σε κοντινότερη απόσταση από τη δική μου, και καμιά δεν είναι μέσα στη Α' φάση του ΟΤΕ...
Και η ειρωνεία είναι πως είμαι στα όρια, και η καμπίνα που είναι δίπλα στο σπίτι μου άλλαξε, αλλά αυτή που ανήκω μένει παλαιού τύπου..

----------


## bouhc

> Οκ επιβεβαιώθηκα και εγώ. Πριν από λίγο σε βόλτα που έκανα είδα 5 παλιές καμπίνες σε κοντινότερη απόσταση από τη δική μου, και καμιά δεν είναι μέσα στη Α' φάση του ΟΤΕ...
> Και η ειρωνεία είναι πως είμαι στα όρια, και η καμπίνα που είναι δίπλα στο σπίτι μου άλλαξε, αλλά αυτή που ανήκω μένει παλαιού τύπου..


That makes two of us  :Sad:  'Οπως έγραψα μερικά μηνύματα πιο πριν, στην περιοχή μου έχουν αλλάξει όλες τις καμπίνες εκτός από αυτήν που ανήκω. Το ωραίο όμως είναι ότι στο χρονοδιάγραμμα του ΟΤΕ είχε αλλαγή και της δικής μου καμπίνας αλλά δυστυχώς....

----------


## deniSun

> That makes two of us  'Οπως έγραψα μερικά μηνύματα πιο πριν, στην περιοχή μου έχουν αλλάξει όλες τις καμπίνες εκτός από αυτήν που ανήκω. Το ωραίο όμως είναι ότι στο χρονοδιάγραμμα του ΟΤΕ είχε αλλαγή και της δικής μου καμπίνας αλλά δυστυχώς....


Ναι συμβαίνει σε πολλές περιπτώσεις.
Το χρονοδιάγραμμα όμως ισχύει.

----------


## bouhc

> Ναι συμβαίνει σε πολλές περιπτώσεις.
> Το χρονοδιάγραμμα όμως ισχύει.


Ναι, σύμφωνα με το χρονοδιάγραμμα η καμπίνα θα αντικατασταθεί στο Q4 2017 (το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις καμπίνες που ΗΔΗ έχουν αντικατασταθεί - κι εκεί λέει Q4). Αυτό που μου κάνει όμως εντύπωση είναι ότι ήρθαν τα συνεργεία, έσκαψαν για να περάσουν τις οπτικές ίνες, μετά ήρθαν άλλα συνεργεία και τοποθέτησαν καμιά 10-15 καμπίνες στην περιοχή και άφησαν 1-2 άντε 3 και μετά ήρθαν τα συνεργεία του ΟΤΕ για να κάνουν μεταφορά σήματος στις νέες καμπίνες. Αυτό είναι που μου προξενεί εντύπωση. Δηλαδή γιατί να πρέπει να ξαναέρθουν, να ξανασκάψουν, να ξαναταλαιπωρήσουν την περιοχή και να ξαναμετακινήσουν την ΔΕΗ (μην ξεχνάμε ότι κι αυτή πρέπει να έρθει για να ρευματοδοτήσει τις καμπίνες); Δεν μπορούσαν άραγε να γίνουν όλες με μια φορά; Περισσότερο, βέβαια, για εγκυκλοπαιδικές γνώσεις κάνω την ερώτηση.

----------


## deniSun

> Ναι, σύμφωνα με το χρονοδιάγραμμα η καμπίνα θα αντικατασταθεί στο Q4 2017 (το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις καμπίνες που ΗΔΗ έχουν αντικατασταθεί - κι εκεί λέει Q4). Αυτό που μου κάνει όμως εντύπωση είναι ότι ήρθαν τα συνεργεία, έσκαψαν για να περάσουν τις οπτικές ίνες, μετά ήρθαν άλλα συνεργεία και τοποθέτησαν καμιά 10-15 καμπίνες στην περιοχή και άφησαν 1-2 άντε 3 και μετά ήρθαν τα συνεργεία του ΟΤΕ για να κάνουν μεταφορά σήματος στις νέες καμπίνες. Αυτό είναι που μου προξενεί εντύπωση. Δηλαδή γιατί να πρέπει να ξαναέρθουν, να ξανασκάψουν, να ξαναταλαιπωρήσουν την περιοχή και να ξαναμετακινήσουν την ΔΕΗ (μην ξεχνάμε ότι κι αυτή πρέπει να έρθει για να ρευματοδοτήσει τις καμπίνες); Δεν μπορούσαν άραγε να γίνουν όλες με μια φορά; Περισσότερο, βέβαια, για εγκυκλοπαιδικές γνώσεις κάνω την ερώτηση.


Διαφορετικοί εργολάβοι - διαφορετικά συνεργεία.

----------


## pantelis

Φίλοι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί κάνεις μέσω καμπίνας; ρωτάω γιατί κάποιες όπως π. χ. Αγάπηνου με Σβώλου ή αρχές Κασσάνδρου τις βλέπω καιρό, κάνα τρίμηνο περίπου.

----------


## deniSun

> Φίλοι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί κάνεις μέσω καμπίνας; ρωτάω γιατί κάποιες όπως π. χ. Αγάπηνου με Σβώλου ή αρχές Κασσάνδρου τις βλέπω καιρό, κάνα τρίμηνο περίπου.


Όχι είναι νωρίς ακόμα.
Θα πρέπει να δεις να περνάνε πρώτα τα συνεργεία της ΔΕΗ για ηλεκτροδότηση και μετά.

----------


## cranky

Πρόσθεσα τρείς καμπίνες (*377*, *394* και *427*) επι της Βασ.Όλγας, στην περιοχή της 25ης Μαρτίου.  :Thumbs up:

----------


## cranky

Ακόμα πέντε καμπίνες (*116*, *117*, *118*, *121*, *392*), όλες κατεβαίνοντας την 25ης Μαρτίου απο Παπαναστασίου.

----------


## mike_871

> Ακόμα πέντε καμπίνες (*116*, *117*, *118*, *121*, *392*), όλες κατεβαίνοντας την 25ης Μαρτίου απο Παπαναστασίου.


βλεπω ολοι στην σαλονικα ειστε καλλιτεχνες

----------


## marcus1

> βλεπω ολοι στην σαλονικα ειστε καλλιτεχνες


http://www.koutipandoras.gr/article/...se-erga-texnhs

Kαλλιτέχνες είναι αυτοί. Οι δικοί μας με τα tags τους είναι απλοί ηλίθιοι.

ΥΓ: Και με την ευκαιρία, θα ήταν μια καλή εναλλακτική στην ηλιθιότητα του κάθε "μήτσους was here σουλα"...

----------


## cranky

Ποιά tags, εννοείς ;

----------


## marcus1

> Ποιά tags, εννοείς ;


Aυτά για παράδειγμα.



Edit : Εεεεε δε νομίζω να θεώρησες ότι έβριζα τα παιδιά που κάνετε το ταγκάρισμα στο fttxgr!  :Razz:  Πολύ καλή δουλειά κάνετε και μπράβο. Τα "γκραφίτι ταγκς" εννοούσα, αντιπαραβάλλοντας με καλλιτεχνικό γκραφίτι! Εκείνα τα tags όπου το κάθε κακόμοιρο υιοθετεί μια μουντζούρα για προσωπική "υπογραφή" και λερώνει μ'αυτή κάθε επιφάνεια που βρει.

----------


## cranky

> Aυτά για παράδειγμα.


Καλά το φαντάστηκα.
Και πού να δείς στο κέντρο της πόλης τί γίνεται.  :Whip: 
Εκεί να δείς καλπάζοντα κρεττινισμό.

----------


## deniSun

To γκράφιτι έχει καταντήσει καφρίλα...
Απλά μουντζουρώνουν όπου τους καπνίσει χωρίς να υπολογίζουν απολύτως τίποτε.

----------


## YAziDis

Εδω μουτζουρωνουν την παραλια, δημοσια μνημεια, πετανε σκουπιδια κατω, πετανε σκουπιδια εν κινηση απο το αυτοκινητο.... πιο ηλιθιος λαος απο εμας δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## marcus1

> Εδω μουτζουρωνουν την παραλια, δημοσια μνημεια, πετανε σκουπιδια κατω, πετανε σκουπιδια εν κινηση απο το αυτοκινητο.... πιο ηλιθιος λαος απο εμας δεν υπαρχει.




Off Topic


		Νομίζεις ότι είναι κανένα ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό της Ελλάδας οι κάφροι; Στη Γερμανία πληρώνουν 800 εκατομμύρια ευρώ το χρόνο για σβήσιμο γκραφίτι (μόνο οι γερμανικοί σιδηρόδρομοι πληρώνουν 50 εκατομμύρια). Tο δε μετρό της Αθήνας είναι πεντακάθαρο μπροστά σε δικά τους, όπως και συγκριτικά με των ΗΠΑ.  Μέγιστη καφρίλα οι μουντζούρες αλλά μην αυτομαστιγωνόμαστε *και* γι'αυτό ότι τάχα συμβαίνει "μόνο στην ελλάδα". Απλώς δεν ισχύει... Δεν είναι πιο ώριμοι οι πολίτες άλλων χωρών ως μέσος όρος. Απλώς σε άλλες χώρες διορθώνουν τους βανδαλισμούς αντί να περιμένουν να περάσουν θεία επιφοίτηση οι βάνδαλοι. Εδώ το θεωρούμε χαμένο κόπο "επειδή θα το κάνουν ξανά". Εκεί όχι.

----------


## cranky

Ακόμα τρείς καμπίνες : *369*, *382*, *397*.

----------


## nmavro73

Καμπίνα 250 στην εθνική οδό θεσσαλονίκης-καβάλας, μετά το κάμπιγκ του ΕΟΤ. Από τότε που μας μετέφεραν εκεί, ανέβηκε λίγο ο συγχρονισμός μου(έπαιρνα από το χωριό που ήταν στα 2 χλμ ενώ τώρα είμαι στα 300 μέτρα) και έχω σταθερό upload 100Kb/s

----------


## cranky

> Καμπίνα 250 στην εθνική οδό θεσσαλονίκης-καβάλας, μετά το κάμπιγκ του ΕΟΤ.


Έτσι ξεροσφύρι, ρε Νατάσα ;
Ούτε φωτο, ούτε συντεταγμένες, τίποτα ;  :Crying: 

 :Razz:

----------


## nmavro73

Συντεταγμένες ίσως..φωτο πρέπει να σταματήσω να βγάλω και συνήθως περνάμε πάνω από το δρόμο σε εκείνο το σημείο
Αγ. Γεώργιος
40.739086, 23.719942
Εδώ ειναι πάνω κάτω η καμπίνα

Αγ. Γεώργιος
40.745591, 23.726575
Αλλη μία έχει κάπου εδώ κοντά. Την εντοπίσαμε περπατώντας

----------


## cranky

Προστέθηκαν οι *367*, *371*, και *375*.

----------


## cranky

Και η *425*, Βασ.Όλγας & Χριστοβασίλη, στην τράπεζα Πειραιώς.

----------


## nmavro73

> Προστέθηκαν οι *367*, *371*, και *375*.


Είδα και τους δύο αριθμούς εκεί στην Ασπροβάλτα που έγραψα, οι καμπίνες είναι οι 250 και 270. Λειτουργούν 100% και έχουν μεταφέρει και παλιές γραμμές εκεί

----------


## cranky

Χωρίς συντεταγμένες, δεν μπορούν να καταχωρηθούν πουθενά.

----------


## nmavro73

> Χωρίς συντεταγμένες, δεν μπορούν να καταχωρηθούν πουθενά.


Στο προηγούμενο μηνυμα τις έβαλα. Πρωτη ειναι η 250



> Συντεταγμένες ίσως..φωτο πρέπει να σταματήσω να βγάλω και συνήθως περνάμε πάνω από το δρόμο σε εκείνο το σημείο
> Αγ. Γεώργιος
> 40.739086, 23.719942
> Εδώ ειναι πάνω κάτω η καμπίνα
> 
> Αγ. Γεώργιος
> 40.745591, 23.726575
> Αλλη μία έχει κάπου εδώ κοντά. Την εντοπίσαμε περπατώντας

----------


## cranky

Ακόμα δύο : *431* και *433*.

----------


## Jim Black

Βλέπω ότι σε ανατολική Θεσσαλονίκη και κέντρο γίνονται έργα σε αντίθεση με δυτική Θεσσαλονίκη που μάλλον τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο πεσμένα. Είναι η ιδέα μου ή όντως έτσι είναι τα πράγματα;

----------


## pantelis

Μόλις πριν λίγο είδα να γίνονται έργα στη Βενιζέλου(πάνω από το φανάρι με νέοχωριού)  Νεάπολη, όπως και στην Ελλησπόντου.

----------


## cranky

> Βλέπω ότι σε ανατολική Θεσσαλονίκη και κέντρο γίνονται έργα σε αντίθεση με δυτική Θεσσαλονίκη ...


Χαμός γίνεται.
Βρήκα σήμερα μιά φρεσκοτοποθετημένη, και βάση για ακόμα μία, στα 30 μέτρα απ' την πρώτη.

----------


## bouhc

Γνωρίζει κανείς να μου πει αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξει ο ΟΤΕ την καμπίνα από την οποία παίρνει κάποιος γραμμή; Το ρωτάω γιατί τελικά στην γειτονιά μου άλλαξαν την καμπίνα που παίρνει η πολυκατοικία μου γραμμή, αλλά την καινούρια την τοποθέτησαν αρκετά μακρύτερα (περίπου 200-250 μέτρα πιο πέρα από την αρχική). Στην ουσία της άλλαξαν τετράγωνο. Προφανώς αυτό έγινε γιατί στο σημείο που ήταν η παλιά το μέρος είναι τόσο στενό που δεν χωράει η καινούρια. Έτσι, αυτή τη στιγμή, υπάρχει μια καμπίνα στα 30 μέτρα από την πολυκατοικία, αλλά δεν είναι αυτή από την οποία παίρνω γραμμή και η δική μας, που από τα 50 μέτρα έχει πάει στα 250-300  :Sad:

----------


## deniSun

> Γνωρίζει κανείς να μου πει αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξει ο ΟΤΕ την καμπίνα από την οποία παίρνει κάποιος γραμμή; Το ρωτάω γιατί τελικά στην γειτονιά μου άλλαξαν την καμπίνα που παίρνει η πολυκατοικία μου γραμμή, αλλά την καινούρια την τοποθέτησαν αρκετά μακρύτερα (περίπου 200-250 μέτρα πιο πέρα από την αρχική). Στην ουσία της άλλαξαν τετράγωνο. Προφανώς αυτό έγινε γιατί στο σημείο που ήταν η παλιά το μέρος είναι τόσο στενό που δεν χωράει η καινούρια. Έτσι, αυτή τη στιγμή, υπάρχει μια καμπίνα στα 30 μέτρα από την πολυκατοικία, αλλά δεν είναι αυτή από την οποία παίρνω γραμμή και η δική μας, που από τα 50 μέτρα έχει πάει στα 250-300


Κάτω στο κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας υπάρχει ένα νούμερο.
Το νούμερο αυτό είναι το νούμερο της καμπίνας (και τα όρια) από την οποία παίρνεις.
Αν μεταφέρθηκε κάπου αλλού, πράγμα που γίνεται συχνά, δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο.
Εσύ θα συνεχίσεις να παίρνεις από την ίδια (νέα) καμπίνα.

----------


## Jim Black

> Χαμός γίνεται.
> Βρήκα σήμερα μιά φρεσκοτοποθετημένη, και βάση για ακόμα μία, στα 30 μέτρα απ' την πρώτη.


Ήταν ειρωνικό το post ή όχι γιατί δεν το έπιασα.  :Thinking:

----------


## cranky

Καθόλου ειρωνικό.
Μιλάω για κέντρο, βέβαια (πλ. Ιπποδρομίου).

----------


## bouhc

> Κάτω στο κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας υπάρχει ένα νούμερο.
> Το νούμερο αυτό είναι το νούμερο της καμπίνας (και τα όρια) από την οποία παίρνεις.
> Αν μεταφέρθηκε κάπου αλλού, πράγμα που γίνεται συχνά, δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο.
> Εσύ θα συνεχίσεις να παίρνεις από την ίδια (νέα) καμπίνα.


Το ξέρω αυτό που λες για το νούμερο της καμπίνας που αναφέρεται πάνω στον κατανεμητή. Απλά ο προβληματισμός μου είναι ότι η παλιά καμπίνα ήταν σε απόσταση 50 μέτρων ενώ η καινούρια είναι στα 250. Αυτό δεν θα επηρεάσει την ποιότητα του παρεχόμενου σήματος; Τα 250-300 μέτρα δεν θεωρούνται οριακά για παροχή VDSL ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## deniSun

> Το ξέρω αυτό που λες για το νούμερο της καμπίνας που αναφέρεται πάνω στον κατανεμητή. Απλά ο προβληματισμός μου είναι ότι η παλιά καμπίνα ήταν σε απόσταση 50 μέτρων ενώ η καινούρια είναι στα 250. Αυτό δεν θα επηρεάσει την ποιότητα του παρεχόμενου σήματος; Τα 250-300 μέτρα δεν θεωρούνται οριακά για παροχή VDSL ή κάνω λάθος;


Θα επιρεάσει σίγουρα τον τωρινό σου συγχρονισμό.
Το όριο για vdsl είναι κάτω από 1χλμ.

----------


## cranky

*123* και *235*, στο κέντρο.

----------


## YAziDis

Πόσο σπαστικό ... Γύρω γύρω Σάββατο και στη μέση Κυριακή νιώθω... Όλες οι τριγύρω μου να έχουν αλλάξει, και η δική μου όχι....!

----------


## pantelis

Μια από τα ίδια, έρχονται προς τα εμένα αλλά δε θα κάνουν τίποτα σε καμία από τις  4 που υπάρχουν Βάλαγιάννη και Ξενοφώντος.

----------


## deniSun

> Πόσο σπαστικό ... Γύρω γύρω Σάββατο και στη μέση Κυριακή νιώθω... Όλες οι τριγύρω μου να έχουν αλλάξει, και η δική μου όχι....!





> Μια από τα ίδια, έρχονται προς τα εμένα αλλά δε θα κάνουν τίποτα σε καμία από τις  4 που υπάρχουν Βάλαγιάννη και Ξενοφώντος.


Λογικό είναι να συμβαίνουν και αυτά.
Άλλο να είσαι στα 600μ και άλλο στα 599μ.
Οπότε θα υπάρξουν και οι περιπτώσεις που στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο θα υπάρχει καμπίνα και στο άλλο όχι.
Τουλάχιστον στην πρώτη φάση...

----------


## cranky

> Πόσο σπαστικό ... Γύρω γύρω Σάββατο και στη μέση Κυριακή νιώθω... Όλες οι τριγύρω μου να έχουν αλλάξει, και η δική μου όχι....!





> Μια από τα ίδια, έρχονται προς τα εμένα αλλά δε θα κάνουν τίποτα σε καμία από τις  4 που υπάρχουν Βάλαγιάννη και Ξενοφώντος.


Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα : να έχεις απέναντί σου δυό καμπίνες, και να παίρνεις απο το ΑΚ.  :Laughing:

----------


## TearDrop

Καμπίνα που έχει τοποθετηθεί Αύγουστο 2016 (Χαριλάου) δεν βγάζει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα. Μίλησα με τον ΟΤΕ, δεν έχουν ιδέα.

Εκτός απο το θέμα της ηλεκτροδότησης παίζει να φταίει κάτι άλλο? Σχεδιασμός του ΟΤΕ?

----------


## deniSun

> Καμπίνα που έχει τοποθετηθεί Αύγουστο 2016 (Χαριλάου) δεν βγάζει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα. Μίλησα με τον ΟΤΕ, δεν έχουν ιδέα.
> 
> Εκτός απο το θέμα της ηλεκτροδότησης παίζει να φταίει κάτι άλλο? Σχεδιασμός του ΟΤΕ?


Ξέρεις αν έχει ηλεκτροδοτηθεί;

- - - Updated - - -

Η ΕΡΜΟΥ άρχισε να διαφημίζει 50άρια.
Παρόλα που δεν τα έχει ακόμα διαθέσιμα επίσημα.

----------


## kyprianos

Καλησπέρα, στις 2-2-16 είχαν εγκαταστήσει το νο. 436 KV γωνία Χαλκέων με Ιουστινιανού, πρακτικά δίπλα από το σπίτι μου.

Σήμερα από το πρωί γίνονται εργασίες ηλεκτροδότησης. Υπάρχει κάποια εκτιμώμενη ημ/νία διάθεσης vdsl χοντρικά; 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα, στις 2-2-16 είχαν εγκαταστήσει το νο. 436 KV γωνία Χαλκέων με Ιουστινιανού, πρακτικά δίπλα από το σπίτι μου.
> 
> Σήμερα από το πρωί γίνονται εργασίες ηλεκτροδότησης. Υπάρχει κάποια εκτιμώμενη ημ/νία διάθεσης vdsl χοντρικά; 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


1 με 1 1/2 μήνα.
Αλλά είναι πολύ σχετικό αυτό.

----------


## cranky

*192* και *146*.

----------


## pantelis

Έχει πάρει το αυτί σας τίποτα για δυτικά;π. χ. Συκιες που μένει το γκαρντασι (Καυκάσου)

----------


## deniSun

Υπάρχει πλάνο με της καμπίνες που θα αντικατασταθούν στην πρώτη φάση.

----------


## pantelis

Το έχω δει, η ερώτηση είναι αν έχει δει κάποιος εργασιες

----------


## deniSun

Έχω καιρό να περάσω από την περιοχή.
Αλλά εννοείς ότι υπάρχει η καμπίνα για αλλαγή αλλά δεν έχεις δει να γίνονται εργασίες;

----------


## cranky

*119*, *461*, και *459*, όλες κατεβαίνοντας την Μαρασλή.

----------


## cranky

Παγανιά στην Τσιμισκή, σήμερα.  :Razz: 

*239*, *225*, *263* και *223*.

----------


## aimilios95

Καλησπέρα, ως κάτοικος Θεσσαλονίκης έχω παρατηρήσει και εγώ τις πολλές νέες καμπίνες (πλέον έχουν αρχίσει να γεμίζουν και όλο το κέντρο, άρχισαν να βάζουν και μετά την Αγ. Σοφίας προς Αριστοτέλους) και είμαι από τους τυχερούς που θα έχει σύντομα (??) Vdsl. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για την καμπίνα 279 αν γνωρίζετε αν είναι στην Α' φάση και είναι προγραμματισμένη να ενεργοποιηθεί μέσα στο 2017. 

Πέρα από αυτό έχω και μια απορία: στην οδό που μένω έχει 2 νέες καμπίνες, η μία είναι ακριβώς στα 10 μέτρα από την είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας αλλά στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο, η άλλη είναι στα 50 μέτρα από την είσοδο αλλά από τη δικιά μου πλευρά. Με ποια θα συνδέομαι εγώ (ή μήπως δεν παίζει και κανένα ρόλο και θα παίρνω τυχαία) ?

----------


## cranky

:Welcome: 





> Με ποια θα συνδέομαι εγώ (ή μήπως δεν παίζει και κανένα ρόλο και θα παίρνω τυχαία) ?


Τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο.
Ο αριθμός της καμπίνας που δίνει τηλεφωνία στην πολυκατοικία σας, είναι γραμμένος στον κατανεμητή, που είναι στην είσοδό της.

----------


## aimilios95

> Τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο.
> Ο αριθμός της καμπίνας που δίνει τηλεφωνία στην πολυκατοικία σας, είναι γραμμένος στον κατανεμητή, που είναι στην είσοδό της.


Thanks και για το καλωσόρισμα και για την απάντηση!

----------


## cranky

Όσο για την 279 καμπίνα, στο Παράρτημα 2 του συνημμένου *σ' αυτό το μήνυμα*, λέει στην 7779 γραμμή, οτι είναι προγραμματισμένη για το τελευταίο τρίμηνο του 2017.

----------


## cranky

*345*, Μαρτίου & Β.Όλγας.

----------


## pantelis

Εχθές πήγα για καφεδάκι και κάθονταν κάτι οτετζηδες, οι οποίοι μάλιστα ήταν από το α/κ ροσταν Δεν γίνονταν να μην ρωτήσω για τις καμπίνες του α/κ ροσταν που δεν ήταν στην 1η φάση. Η απάντηση ήταν ότι από μέσα μας έχουν πει ότι θα αλλαχθούν όλες από τον ΟΤΕ μιας και έχει ανατεθεί σε αυτόν το συγκεκριμένο. Αυτές που δεν ήταν στην 1η φάση θα αλλαχθούν έως τον 12/17 και με τα σημερινά δεδομένα θα ενεργοποιηθουν του χρόνου τέτοιο καιρο σε σχέση με αυτές που έχουν ήδη αλλαχθεί οι οποίες θα ενεργοποιηθουν μεχρι τέλος του χρόνου. Επίσης τους ρώτησα αυτό που έμαθα ότι η forthnet είναι για φέτος ο καθολικός παροχος τι εστι για μένα που δε μου φτιαχναν τη βλάβη στο χαλκό έξω από την οικοδομή. Μου είπαν ότι πλέον αυτοί δίνουν την εντολή για έλεγχο και επιδιόρθωση βλαβών, οπότε δεν ισχύει ότι επειδή είμαι πάνω από 1000μ. δεν θα έρθει ο ΟΤΕ και είναι στην δική τους ευχαιρια να δωσουν εντολή, μιας και αν την δώσουν ο ΟΤΕ είναι υποχρεωμένος να πάει. Αυτά.

----------


## deniSun

> Εχθές πήγα για καφεδάκι και κάθονταν κάτι οτετζηδες, οι οποίοι μάλιστα ήταν από το α/κ ροσταν Δεν γίνονταν να μην ρωτήσω για τις καμπίνες του α/κ ροσταν που δεν ήταν στην 1η φάση. Η απάντηση ήταν ότι από μέσα μας έχουν πει ότι θα αλλαχθούν όλες από τον ΟΤΕ μιας και έχει ανατεθεί σε αυτόν το συγκεκριμένο. Αυτές που δεν ήταν στην 1η φάση θα αλλαχθούν έως τον 12/17 και με τα σημερινά δεδομένα θα ενεργοποιηθουν του χρόνου τέτοιο καιρο σε σχέση με αυτές που έχουν ήδη αλλαχθεί οι οποίες θα ενεργοποιηθουν μεχρι τέλος του χρόνου. Επίσης τους ρώτησα αυτό που έμαθα ότι η forthnet είναι για φέτος ο καθολικός παροχος τι εστι για μένα που δε μου φτιαχναν τη βλάβη στο χαλκό έξω από την οικοδομή. Μου είπαν ότι πλέον αυτοί δίνουν την εντολή για έλεγχο και επιδιόρθωση βλαβών, οπότε δεν ισχύει ότι επειδή είμαι πάνω από 1000μ. δεν θα έρθει ο ΟΤΕ και είναι στην δική τους ευχαιρια να δωσουν εντολή, μιας και αν την δώσουν ο ΟΤΕ είναι υποχρεωμένος να πάει. Αυτά.


Ισχύουν όλα όπως σου τα είπαν.

----------


## pantelis

Αυτό θα πει απάντηση. Έξι λέξεις. Και προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων δεν ειρωνεύομαι. Οπότε αναμένω για την καμπίνα και παίρνω τηλέφωνο τη forthnet για να τα πούμε και πιστεύω επιτέλους να έρθουν να τη φτιάξουν.

----------


## pantelis

Σήμερα περνώντας από Τσιμισκή είδα εργασίες στο κομμάτι Κομνηνών με Βενιζέλου το κλασικό αυλάκι της οπτικής. Γενικά στο κέντρο υπάρχει "οργασμός" εργασιών.

----------


## deniSun

> Σήμερα περνώντας από Τσιμισκή είδα εργασίες στο κομμάτι Κομνηνών με Βενιζέλου το κλασικό αυλάκι της οπτικής. Γενικά στο κέντρο υπάρχει "οργασμός" εργασιών.


Σχεδόν έχουν τελειώσει με τις τοποθετήσεις καμπινών.
Περάσανε και αναμονές για ηλεκτροδότηση.
Τώρα σκάβουν για να περάσουν οπτικές.

Εντύπωση με προκαλεί το θέμα του σκαψίματος.
Δεν θα μπορούσαν να περάσουν από τα υπάρχοντα φρεάτια;

----------


## mike_871

> Εντύπωση με προκαλεί το θέμα του σκαψίματος.
> Δεν θα μπορούσαν να περάσουν από τα υπάρχοντα φρεάτια;


Μπορει να μην υπαρχει χωρος

----------


## pantelis

Καλή η τεχνολογική πρόοδος φίλοι, αλλά τις ώρες που δούλευαν ήταν ώρες αιχμής και δημιούργησαν μποτιλιαρισμα.

----------


## mike_871

> Καλή η τεχνολογική πρόοδος φίλοι, αλλά τις ώρες που δούλευαν ήταν ώρες αιχμής και δημιούργησαν μποτιλιαρισμα.


λογικο, σε εργα υποδομης.
Εδω κλεινει ο δρομος για να κοψουνε τα χορτα π.χ.

----------


## pantelis

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Μετά από τόσο καιρό δεν υπάρχει ένας συμφορουμιστης που να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα στην οποία ανήκει; να μας γράψει στατιστικά ή κάτι τέλος πάντων;

----------


## deniSun

> Καλημέρα σε όλους. Μετά από τόσο καιρό δεν υπάρχει ένας συμφορουμιστης που να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα στην οποία ανήκει; να μας γράψει στατιστικά ή κάτι τέλος πάντων;


Μην βιάζεσαι.
Καμία από τις νέες που μπήκαν δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα.

----------


## YAziDis

Δεν θα ημουν τοσο σιγουρος. Εχω την εντύπωση πως καποιες δουλευουν. Εγω ας πουμε μια μερα που περνουσα μπροστα απο την καμπινα της Τσιμισκη με Εθνικης Αμυνης και εσκυψα στην καμπινα, ακουσα ανεμιστηρακια απο μεσα και δουλευε. Επισης στη διαθεσιμοτητα της σελιδας τους βαζοντας τηλεφωνο επιχειρησης της περιοχης εδινε 50αρι vdsl

----------


## pantelis

Άρα το δικό μου καφαο αν είναι να αντικατασταθεί έως 12/17 όπως μου είπαν τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ να υπολογίζω καλοκαίρι το 18.ωραια πράγματα.

----------


## deniSun

> Δεν θα ημουν τοσο σιγουρος. Εχω την εντύπωση πως καποιες δουλευουν. Εγω ας πουμε μια μερα που περνουσα μπροστα απο την καμπινα της Τσιμισκη με Εθνικης Αμυνης και εσκυψα στην καμπινα, ακουσα ανεμιστηρακια απο μεσα και δουλευε. Επισης στη διαθεσιμοτητα της σελιδας τους βαζοντας τηλεφωνο επιχειρησης της περιοχης εδινε 50αρι vdsl


Η ΕΡΜΟΥ πάντως δεν δίνει ακόμα.

----------


## nmavro73

> Μην βιάζεσαι.
> Καμία από τις νέες που μπήκαν δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα.


Στα χωριά λειτουργούν όλες.

----------


## deniSun

> Στα χωριά λειτουργούν όλες.


Από αυτές που τοποθετήθηκαν τώρα σε αυτή την πρώτη φάση;

----------


## nmavro73

> Από αυτές που τοποθετήθηκαν τώρα σε αυτή την πρώτη φάση;


Ναι. Εμείς απο την Πρωτομαγιά απο το νεο κουτι παίρνουμε. Ανέβηκα 2 Mbps

----------


## jkoukos

Μου φαίνεται παράξενο να παίρνεις ADSL από την καμπίνα. Διαφορετικά θα έπρεπε να είχες παραπάνω συγχρονισμό.
Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι λόγω της αναβάθμισης, κέρδισες κάτι από τις νέες οριολωρίδες και τις συνδέσεις των χάλκινων καλωδίων σε αυτές.

----------


## deniSun

> Ναι. Εμείς απο την Πρωτομαγιά απο το νεο κουτι παίρνουμε. Ανέβηκα 2 Mbps


Ποια περιοχή/κέντρο;

----------


## nmavro73

> Ποια περιοχή/κέντρο;


Σίγουρα παιρνω απο την καμπίνα γιατι μια μερα που μας έκοψαν το τηλεφωνο είδαμε τους τεχνικούς την ωρα που έκαναν τις συνδέσεις. Και μας το επιβεβαίωσαν. 
Καμπίνα 250. Μετα το καμπιγκ εοτ ασπροβαλτας. Είχα βάλει παλιότερα συντεταγμένες

----------


## jkoukos

Κοίτα, άλλο πράγμα παίρνω υπηρεσία από το DSLAM της καμπίνας και άλλο παίρνω υπηρεσία μέσω της καμπίνας αλλά από το DSLAM του αστικού κέντρου.
Πάντα συνδεόμαστε με χάλκινο καλώδιο σε μία (και μοναδική) καμπίνα, άσχετα αν αυτή είναι νέα με ενεργό εξοπλισμό (DSLAM) ή παλιά.
Αν είναι νέα, τότε λόγω μικρής απόστασης θα έχουμε αρκετά μεγαλύτερο συγχρονισμό, ανάλογα με την απόσταση που έχουμε από αυτήν. Αν είναι παλιά, τότε ο συγχρονισμός είναι ανάλογος της απόστασης που έχουμε από το αστικό κέντρο.
Η διαφορά που λες ότι κέρδισες, όταν αλλάχθηκε η καμπίνα με την οποία συνδέεσαι, μάλλον οφείλεται σε αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω και όχι στο ότι παίρνεις ADSL από το DSLAM της καμπίνας.

----------


## pipisf

> Κοίτα, άλλο πράγμα παίρνω υπηρεσία από το DSLAM της καμπίνας και άλλο παίρνω υπηρεσία μέσω της καμπίνας αλλά από το DSLAM του αστικού κέντρου.
> Πάντα συνδεόμαστε με χάλκινο καλώδιο σε μία (και μοναδική) καμπίνα, άσχετα αν αυτή είναι νέα με ενεργό εξοπλισμό (DSLAM) ή παλιά.
> Αν είναι νέα, τότε λόγω μικρής απόστασης θα έχουμε αρκετά μεγαλύτερο συγχρονισμό, ανάλογα με την απόσταση που έχουμε από αυτήν. Αν είναι παλιά, τότε ο συγχρονισμός είναι ανάλογος της απόστασης που έχουμε από το αστικό κέντρο.
> Η διαφορά που λες ότι κέρδισες, όταν αλλάχθηκε η καμπίνα με την οποία συνδέεσαι, μάλλον οφείλεται σε αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω και όχι στο ότι παίρνεις ADSL από το DSLAM της καμπίνας.


Εξαρταται ποιας εταιρειας εισαι πελατης.
Αν εισαι στον οτε, παιζει να σε χωσουν σε καμπινα.
Μιλαω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια και το λεω.
Εγω ημουν πελατης φορθνετ και κουμπωνα στο Α/Κ
και ο κολλητος μου ηταν οτε (και ειναι) και τον κουμπωναν σε κοντινη καμπινα.

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι αλήθεια ότι το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ αλλά όχι παντού και μόνο σε ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις εκεί όπου υπάρχει προβληματικό δίκτυο.
Όμως στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, η μόλις 2 Mbps διαφορά, δεν συνηγορεί σε τέτοια πρακτική.

----------


## nmavro73

Update: Σήμερα μου είπαν ότι περνάνε μεν τα καλώδια από την καμπίνα αλλά δεν μας έχουν συνδέσει στην καμπίνα. Μόνο τις VDSL θα βάλουν εκεί. Οι ανεμιστήρες που ακούτε όντως δουλεύουν. Αλλά αν κατάλαβα καλά διότι υπάρχουν μέσα στην καμπίνα εξαρτήματα που τους χρειάζονται.

----------


## deniSun

> Update: Σήμερα μου είπαν ότι περνάνε μεν τα καλώδια από την καμπίνα αλλά δεν μας έχουν συνδέσει στην καμπίνα. Μόνο τις VDSL θα βάλουν εκεί. Οι ανεμιστήρες που ακούτε όντως δουλεύουν. Αλλά αν κατάλαβα καλά διότι υπάρχουν μέσα στην καμπίνα εξαρτήματα που τους χρειάζονται.


Ισχύει αυτό που σου είπαν.
Είναι αυτό που έγραψα προηγουμένως.

----------


## Akasha

Ηδα και εγω μαρτιου σημερα ενα συνεργειο περνουσε ρακ καλωδια ανεμιστερες μεσα στην αριστερη μερια της καμπίνας

----------


## jkoukos

> Update: Σήμερα μου είπαν ότι περνάνε μεν τα καλώδια από την καμπίνα αλλά δεν μας έχουν συνδέσει στην καμπίνα. Μόνο τις VDSL θα βάλουν εκεί. Οι ανεμιστήρες που ακούτε όντως δουλεύουν. Αλλά αν κατάλαβα καλά διότι υπάρχουν μέσα στην καμπίνα εξαρτήματα που τους χρειάζονται.


Αυτό γράφαμε προηγουμένως. Άλλο παίρνεις υπηρεσία μέσω της καμπίνας και άλλο από τον ενεργό εξοπλισμό της καμπίνας.

----------


## cranky

> Ηδα και εγω μαρτιου σημερα ενα συνεργειο περνουσε ρακ καλωδια ανεμιστερες μεσα στην αριστερη μερια της καμπίνας


Σε ποιά καμπίνα ;

----------


## Akasha

> Σε ποιά καμπίνα ;


Μαρτίου με Όλγας στο βενζινάδικο διπλά περνούσα τυχαία απο εκει και κοίταξα να δω τι κάνουν

----------


## dalas101

καλησπερα.μενω σβωλου με παλαιων πατρων.και περιμενω σε κανα δεκαημερο συνδεση vdsl.θα με συνδεσουν με καμπινα ή με αστικο κεντρο ερμου που παω στα 1000 μετρα?
και αν γνωριζει καποιος απο εμπιρεια τι περιπου θα συχρονιζω?

- - - Updated - - -

το κουτι μου γραφει απο κατω 188. και απο κατω 16-20.
καμπινα 188 δεν βρισκω.

----------


## deniSun

> καλησπερα.μενω σβωλου με παλαιων πατρων.και περιμενω σε κανα δεκαημερο συνδεση vdsl.θα με συνδεσουν με καμπινα ή με αστικο κεντρο ερμου που παω στα 1000 μετρα?
> και αν γνωριζει καποιος απο εμπιρεια τι περιπου θα συχρονιζω?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> το κουτι μου γραφει απο κατω 188. και απο κατω 16-20.
> καμπινα 188 δεν βρισκω.


Αρχικά θα πας μέσω κέντρου.
Μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα σου, εάν έχει αλλαχθεί, θα παίρνεις από εκεί.

----------


## dalas101

o ote(υπαλληλος) μου ειπε θα συχρονιζω στα 18(μεχρι 30).καλα ειναι δυνατον να ειναι τοσο καιρο οι καμπινες και να μην δουλευουν?

----------


## deniSun

> o ote(υπαλληλος) μου ειπε θα συχρονιζω στα 18(μεχρι 30).καλα ειναι δυνατον να ειναι τοσο καιρο οι καμπινες και να μην δουλευουν?


Πότε τοποθετήθηκε η καμπίνα;

----------


## dalas101

εδω και ποσο καιρο υπαρχουν πολλες τριγυρω μου(περιπου 6).υπολογιζω 4-6.

----------


## deniSun

> εδω και ποσο καιρο υπαρχουν πολλες τριγυρω μου(περιπου 6).υπολογιζω 4-6.


Από τα χιόνια του Φεβρουαρίου είχαν μπει οι πρώτες στην ΕΡΜΟΥ.
Μέχρι τώρα δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε ακόμα καμιά.
Δεν έχουν περαστεί ακόμα οι κάρτες.
Σε κάποιες δεν υπάρχει ακόμα ηλεκτροδότηση ή/και δεν έχει περάσει ακόμα οπτική.

----------


## dalas101

αυτες που ειναι σβωλου,ιποδρομιου?και αυτες δεν λειτουργουνε?

----------


## deniSun

> αυτες που ειναι σβωλου,ιποδρομιου?και αυτες δεν λειτουργουνε?


Για το κέντρο ΕΡΜΟΥ, απ όσο ξέρω, δεν λειτουργεί καμία ακόμα.
Το κέντρο ακόμα προσφέρει, όπου προσφέρει, μόνο 30άρια.
Αυτό που ξέρω είναι τελειώνει η φάση του περάσματος της οπτικής και της ηλεκτροδότησης.
Οπότε απομένει η τοποθέτηση των mini dslam και η συνδεσμολογία.

ΥΓ
Υπάρχει και ένα όργιο ανάπτυξης της hcn.
Έχουν περάσει σχεδόν όλη την Ολύμπου έως την Βενιζέλου και συνεχίσουν προς Κασσάνδρου.

----------


## dalas101

η hcn αμα εχει κουτι σε συνδεει σε μια μερα.αν δεν εχει κουτι κοντα σου η πελατη κοντα σου θα χρειαστει να παρει αδεια απο τον δημο για να κανει εργασιες και μπορει να παρει και 2 μηνες.αλλα οι ταχυτητες που λενε αυτες θα εχεις.

----------


## deniSun

> η hcn αμα εχει κουτι σε συνδεει σε μια μερα.αν δεν εχει κουτι κοντα σου η πελατη κοντα σου θα χρειαστει να παρει αδεια απο τον δημο για να κανει εργασιες και μπορει να παρει και 2 μηνες.αλλα οι ταχυτητες που λενε αυτες θα εχεις.


Το κοντά πώς προσδιορίζεται;
Έχω δει να τοποθετούνται δύο κουτιά σε δύο κολλητές πολυκατοικίες.

----------


## nmavro73

Η Hcn σε ποια σημεία της Ολύμπου εχει κουτιά;

----------


## deniSun

> Η Hcn σε ποια σημεία της Ολύμπου εχει κουτιά;


Πηγαίνοντας ανάποδα την Ολύμπου, πριν φτάσεις στη Ιασωνίδου.
Πηγαίνοντας κανονικά την Ολύμπου, στο βιβλιοπωλείο μετά την Αγν. Στρατιώτου.\
Και στο Hotel Olympia.
Δεν την περπάτησα στα υπόλοιπα σημεία γιατί έχουν ακόμα έργα.

----------


## dalas101

ειμαι απογοητευμενος.ημουν vodafone και εκανα αιτηση φορητοτητας σε forthnet,πριν τραβηξει την γραμμη η forthnet.
Η vodafone εκανε καταργηση αριθμου και βροχγου απο μονη της.
τι μπορω να κανω τωρα?

----------


## YAziDis

Στον τελευταιο μου λογαριασμο γραψανε πως υπαρχει Vdsl διαθεσιμοτητα.. χαρηκα εγω, μπηκα στο site, μου εμφανησε προσφορα και στο my account, παταω να δω, και ειναι vdsl30...

----------


## deniSun

> Στον τελευταιο μου λογαριασμο γραψανε πως υπαρχει Vdsl διαθεσιμοτητα.. χαρηκα εγω, μπηκα στο site, μου εμφανησε προσφορα και στο my account, παταω να δω, και ειναι vdsl30...


Η ΕΡΜΟΥ δίνει αυτή την στιγμή μόνο έως 30Μ.

----------


## YAziDis

Λειπω 3 μηνες, και κεω βρε λες να το αλλαξανε και να μου το συελνουν στο λογαριασμο; αλλα πουυυ.. ηταν για το 30αρι της Ερμου ναι..  :Sad:

----------


## deniSun

> Λειπω 3 μηνες, και κεω βρε λες να το αλλαξανε και να μου το συελνουν στο λογαριασμο; αλλα πουυυ.. ηταν για το 30αρι της Ερμου ναι..


Πάντως Σεπτέμβριο-Οκτώβριο που θα τελειώσουν οι εργασίες στις νέες καμπίνες... θα δώσουν και 50άρια.

----------


## YAziDis

Ας αλλαξουν πρωτα την δικη μου καμπινα  :ROFL:

----------


## deniSun

Η ενεργοποίηση για τα 50άρια θα γίνει για όλους μαζί και όχι σταδιακά όπως η αλλαγή των καμπίνων.

----------


## dalas101

ξερουμε ποτε θα δωσουν θεσσαλονικη κεντρο απο τις καμπινες?

----------


## cbarbas

Ρε παδια

γνωριζει κανεις, υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπει τιποτε απο Δραγουμη και δυτικα και ποτε ή θα περιμενουμε να "φουλαρεται ανατολικα" και σε καμια 25 χρονια να παρουμε και εμεις, εαν ζουμε!

----------


## pantelis

Οχι δε θα περιμενετε τοσο πολυ πιστευω.π.χ. την βαρνα την πηρε η wind

----------


## deniSun

> ξερουμε ποτε θα δωσουν θεσσαλονικη κεντρο απο τις καμπινες?


Δεν υπάρχει ακριβής ημερομηνία.
Μέχρι τέλος του έτους είναι το χρονοδιάγραμμα.

----------


## tegos

Μένω κοντά στο ΙΚΑ Τούμπας και μέχρι σήμερα έχω ADSL Nova-Forthnet και κλειδώνει στα 15Mbps περίπου. Από μέρα σε μέρα περιμένω να ενεργοποιηθεί η Cosmote VDSL 50 που έχω κάνει αίτηση και είμαι περίεργος να δω πόσο θα πιάνει. Είναι κανείς στην περιοχή που έχει VDSL?

----------


## Akasha

> Μένω κοντά στο ΙΚΑ Τούμπας και μέχρι σήμερα έχω ADSL Nova-Forthnet και κλειδώνει στα 15Mbps περίπου. Από μέρα σε μέρα περιμένω να ενεργοποιηθεί η Cosmote VDSL 50 που έχω κάνει αίτηση και είμαι περίεργος να δω πόσο θα πιάνει. Είναι κανείς στην περιοχή που έχει VDSL?


αν έχουν περάσει τα καινούργια καφαο κοντά σου με το που ενεργοποιηθούν θεωρητικά θα πιανεις 50.

----------


## tegos

> αν έχουν περάσει τα καινούργια καφαο κοντά σου με το που ενεργοποιηθούν θεωρητικά θα πιανεις 50.


Πρώτη μέρα σήμερα που το έβαλα και το modem Speedport 2i που μου έδωσαν κλειδώνει στα 25600kbps down και 4900kbps up. Απογοήτευση.....

----------


## deniSun

> Πρώτη μέρα σήμερα που το έβαλα και το modem Speedport 2i που μου έδωσαν κλειδώνει στα 25600kbps down και 4900kbps up. Απογοήτευση.....


Περιοχή;

----------


## tegos

> Περιοχή;


Τούμπα ανάμεσα σε ΙΚΑ Τούμπας και Άγιο Φανούριο

----------


## andresalonika

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα πέτυχα συνεργείο ΟΤΕ που έσκαβαν για μια βλάβη. Ρώτησα τι θα γίνει με VDSL και απάντησε από του χρόνου θα ξεκινήσει.

Περιοχή Νεάπολη οδός Αγίου Στεφάνου στο ύψος Συμμαχικών νεκροταφείων 2 στενά πάνω από την οδό Λαγκαδά.

----------


## deniSun

> Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα πέτυχα συνεργείο ΟΤΕ που έσκαβαν για μια βλάβη. Ρώτησα τι θα γίνει με VDSL και απάντησε από του χρόνου θα ξεκινήσει.
> 
> Περιοχή Νεάπολη οδός Αγίου Στεφάνου στο ύψος Συμμαχικών νεκροταφείων 2 στενά πάνω από την οδό Λαγκαδά.


Σε ποια καμπίνα;
Το χρονοδιάγραμμα τι λέει;

----------


## Akasha

> Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα πέτυχα συνεργείο ΟΤΕ που έσκαβαν για μια βλάβη. Ρώτησα τι θα γίνει με VDSL και απάντησε από του χρόνου θα ξεκινήσει.
> 
> Περιοχή Νεάπολη οδός Αγίου Στεφάνου στο ύψος Συμμαχικών νεκροταφείων 2 στενά πάνω από την οδό Λαγκαδά.


έχουν περάσει τα καινούργια καφαο εκεί?

----------


## andresalonika

> έχουν περάσει τα καινούργια καφαο εκεί?


Οχι οχι τιποτα ακομα!! Εννοουσε οτι θα ξεκινουσαν οι εργασιες, καμπινες vdsl κλπ απο του χρονου...

----------


## dimitris2627

καλησπερα εχει μπει καμπινα vdsl δεσπεραι με σβωλου νομιζω 243 νουμερο γραφει εχει μπει εδω και 3 μηνες περιπου ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθει? ξερουμε? γενικα πως μπορουμε να μαθουμε ποτε εχει σκοπο ο οτε να δωσει vdsl σε αυτη την περιοχη στο σαιτ cosmote εχει μονο ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας

----------


## Akasha

> καλησπερα εχει μπει καμπινα vdsl δεσπεραι με σβωλου νομιζω 243 νουμερο γραφει εχει μπει εδω και 3 μηνες περιπου ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθει? ξερουμε? γενικα πως μπορουμε να μαθουμε ποτε εχει σκοπο ο οτε να δωσει vdsl σε αυτη την περιοχη στο σαιτ cosmote εχει μονο ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας


μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου θα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί

----------


## dalas101

εγω ειμαι παλαιων πατρων γερμανου και συχρονιζα 15 με adsl και με vdsl πηγα στα 21,αναμονη εως το τελος του ετος να ενεργοποιησουν τις καμπινες και με αιτηση να με συνδεσουν σε καμπινα.

----------


## YAziDis

Σε ποιο υψος; πανω απο την Παυλου Μελα; αλλαξε η δικια σου καμπινα;

----------


## kostasziridis123

Καλησπέρα παιδιά εγώ μένω Αμπελοκήπους 
Κοντά στρατόπεδο οδός ΔΑΒΑΚΗ.
Γνωρίζει κανείς αν και ποτέ θα έχει vdsl η περιοχή ; Έχω κάνει αίτηση στην hcn και μου είπαν πως μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου έχουν την γραμμή έτοιμη.Τωρα κατά ποσό ρεαλιστικό είναι αυτό δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν βλέπω κανένας να ασχολείται με εμάς εδώ.

----------


## Akasha

έχουν ανακοίνωση λίστα εδώ και καιρό άλλα με λίγα λογία αν έχει μπει καμπίνα στην γειτονια σου πριν το καλοκαίρι μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου θα έχει ενεργοποιηθει

----------


## kostasziridis123

Μπορείς να μου πεις που μπορώ να την βρω ;

----------


## Akasha

> Μπορείς να μου πεις που μπορώ να την βρω ;


Η hcn περνάει δικά της καλώδια μεχρι το σπιτι σου

----------


## dalas101

> Σε ποιο υψος; πανω απο την Παυλου Μελα; αλλαξε η δικια σου καμπινα;


λιγο πιο πανω απο παυλου μελα,περιμενω μεχρι τελος του ετος να ενεργοποιησουν τις καμπινες ωστε να συνδεθω και εγω σε καμπινα.

----------


## pantelis

Ρε παιδιά μου φαίνεται απίστευτο πάντως τόσο καιρός πέρασε και μια καμπίνα να μην έχει ενεργοποιηθεί σε ολόκληρη κέντρο ανατολική Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## deniSun

> Ρε παιδιά μου φαίνεται απίστευτο πάντως τόσο καιρός πέρασε και μια καμπίνα να μην έχει ενεργοποιηθεί σε ολόκληρη κέντρο ανατολική Θεσσαλονίκη


Υπάρχει μια στασιμότητα από τότε που τελείωσαν τα σκαψίματα για πέρασμα σωλήνων.

----------


## alexnous

Καλησπερα κι απο μενα. Απο τον Ιουνιο εχουν εγκατασταθει στην περιοχη που μενω, στην Επανωμη καμπινες vdsl του οτε. Η παροχη ρευματος εγινε τον Αυγουστο και ημουν στην αναμονη ενεργοποιησης. Την περασμενη εβδομαδα πρωτα για πελατες cosmote και λιγες μερες αργοτερα (Παρασκευη) εμφανιστηκε διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl και στην nova. Εκανα λοιπον επιτελους την πολυποθητη αιτηση και ειμαι σε αναμονη(10-12 μερες συμφωνα με τον παροχο). Η ταχυτητα dsl μεχρι και σημερα ειναι 3-5 Mbps στις καλες μερες και ελπιζω σε 45+ με την μεταβαση σε vdsl. Οπως φαινεται ξεκιναει η ενεργοποιηση KV με χρονοδιαγραμμα Q4/2017. Ευχαριστα τα νεα λοιπον, αντε και στα δικα σας...
Νεοτερη ενημερωση, φιλος με cosmote απο το ιδιο καφαο ηδη απολαμβανει vdsl.Οποτε ενεργοποιηθηκε σιγουρα. Καφαο 305 στην παραλια Επανωμης. Θα τραβηξω και φωτο για να περαστει στον χαρτη.

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπερα κι απο μενα. Απο τον Ιουνιο εχουν εγκατασταθει στην περιοχη που μενω, στην Επανωμη καμπινες vdsl του οτε. Η παροχη ρευματος εγινε τον Αυγουστο και ημουν στην αναμονη ενεργοποιησης. Την περασμενη εβδομαδα πρωτα για πελατες cosmote και λιγες μερες αργοτερα (Παρασκευη) εμφανιστηκε διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl και στην nova. Εκανα λοιπον επιτελους την πολυποθητη αιτηση και ειμαι σε αναμονη(10-12 μερες συμφωνα με τον παροχο). Η ταχυτητα dsl μεχρι και σημερα ειναι 3-5 Mbps στις καλες μερες και ελπιζω σε 45+ με την μεταβαση σε vdsl. Οπως φαινεται ξεκιναει η ενεργοποιηση KV με χρονοδιαγραμμα Q4/2017. Ευχαριστα τα νεα λοιπον, αντε και στα δικα σας...
> Νεοτερη ενημερωση, φιλος με cosmote απο το ιδιο καφαο ηδη απολαμβανει vdsl.Οποτε ενεργοποιηθηκε σιγουρα. Καφαο 305 στην παραλια Επανωμης. Θα τραβηξω και φωτο για να περαστει στον χαρτη.


Προφανώς και η κάλυψη που δίνει η forthnet είναι εικονική.

----------


## alexnous

Συγνωμη αλλα δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις. Δεν θα παρω vdsl απο το kv του οτε; Αν δεν κανω λαθος υποχρεουται ο οτε να νοικιασει εναν αριθμο συνδεσεων στους λοιπους παροχους. Η αποσταση μου απο το ΑΚ ειναι 5χλμ και απο το νεο καφαο που ειμαι ηδη συνδεδεμενος μεσω χαλκου ουτε 150 μετρα. Εικονικη φανταζομαι εννοεις μεσω του οτε. Και μια ερωτηση, ποσοι χρηστες vdsl εξυπηρετουνται ανα kv και αν υπαρχει εκτος απο προτεραιοτητα ποσοστο γραμμων ανα παροχο; Ρωταω γιατι οι συνδεσεις που εξυπηρετει το συγκεκριμενο καφαο ειναι πολυ λιγες και οι περισσοτερες αφορουν εξοχικες κατοικιες. Δεν θα υπαρξει λογικα δηλαδη και μεγαλη ζητηση για vdsl.

----------


## kyprianos

Καλησπέρα, βρίσκομαι Χαλκέων με Ιουστινιανού στο κέντρο και τον Φεβρουάριο του '17 έγινε εγκατάσταση καμπίνας ακριβώς δίπλα στην οικοδομή μου (νο. 436). Πριν το καλοκαίρι πρέπει να δώσανε και ρεύμα. Από εκεί και πέρα πως είναι δυνατόν να γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα, πρέπει να πάρω τηλ. στον πάροχό μου δηλ. στην Forthnet; Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## pantelis

Καταρχάς ελέγχεις διαθεσιμότητα στη σελίδα του ΟΤΕ και αν εκεί είσαι οκ, τότε ρωτάς και τον παροχο σου

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα, βρίσκομαι Χαλκέων με Ιουστινιανού στο κέντρο και τον Φεβρουάριο του '17 έγινε εγκατάσταση καμπίνας ακριβώς δίπλα στην οικοδομή μου (νο. 436). Πριν το καλοκαίρι πρέπει να δώσανε και ρεύμα. Από εκεί και πέρα πως είναι δυνατόν να γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα, πρέπει να πάρω τηλ. στον πάροχό μου δηλ. στην Forthnet; Σας ευχαριστώ.


Οι καμπίνες της ΕΡΜΟΥ δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί.
Οπότε και να σου πει η forthnet ότι θα σου δώσει 50άρι θα είναι μούφα.
Ναι μεν θα σου δώσει 50άρι προφίλ αλλά δεν πρόκειται να ποιάσεις ποτέ αυτή την ταχύτητα.
Καλύτερα να κοιτάς στην κάλυψη του ΟΤΕ για να δεις πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν.

----------


## kyprianos

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας, άρα στην αναμονή. Γιατί όμως τόση καθυστέρηση και στασιμότητα; Επίσης έχω γραφείο στην Σαλαμίνος κοντά στο λιμάνι και δεν βλέπω καμία δραστηριότητα σχετικά με εγκατάσταση καμπίνων στην περιοχή.

----------


## deniSun

> Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας, άρα στην αναμονή. Γιατί όμως τόση καθυστέρηση και στασιμότητα; Επίσης έχω γραφείο στην Σαλαμίνος κοντά στο λιμάνι και δεν βλέπω καμία δραστηριότητα σχετικά με εγκατάσταση καμπίνων στην περιοχή.


Όλες οι εργασίες έχουν παγώσει αυτή την στιγμή.
Έλλειψη κονδυλίων + γραφειοκρατία.
Ελπίζω ότι θα είναι μέσα στο αρχικό χρονοδιάγραμμα που λέει για ενεργοποίηση έως το τέλος του 2017.

----------


## alexnous

Βρειτε το τηεφωνο ενος γειτονα με οτε, μπειτε στην φορμα του οτε για διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl και δοκιμαστε με αυτο. Αν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα στον οτε και οχι στον δικο σας παροχο, τοτε καντε λιγακι υπομονη ακομη. Η δικια μου καμπινα ενεργοποιηθηκε 01/10 και η forthnet ενημερωθηκε την 04/10. Επαναλαμβανω πως το χρονοδιαγραμμα ελεγε q4/2017 και την πρωτη κιολας μερα ενεργοποιηθηκε. Επι τη ευκαιρια σημερα ηρθε το νεο ρουτερ και μου εδωσαν πιθανη ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης 11/10.

----------


## kyprianos

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι θερμά για τις απαντήσεις σας παιδιά.

----------


## deniSun

> Βρειτε το τηεφωνο ενος γειτονα με οτε, μπειτε στην φορμα του οτε για διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl και δοκιμαστε με αυτο. Αν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα στον οτε και οχι στον δικο σας παροχο, τοτε καντε λιγακι υπομονη ακομη. Η δικια μου καμπινα ενεργοποιηθηκε 01/10 και η forthnet ενημερωθηκε την 04/10. Επαναλαμβανω πως το χρονοδιαγραμμα ελεγε q4/2017 και την πρωτη κιολας μερα ενεργοποιηθηκε. Επι τη ευκαιρια σημερα ηρθε το νεο ρουτερ και μου εδωσαν πιθανη ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης 11/10.


Ενεργοποιήθηκες σε 50άρι vdsl στη forthnet;
Στο κέντρο ΕΡΜΟΥ;
Σε ποια περιοχή;

----------


## alexnous

Επανωμη παραλια ειμαι. Η καμπινα ενεργοποιηθηκε, εγω 11/10 οπως εγραψα 50αρι forthnet θεου θελοντως και οτε επιτρεποντως. Εννοειται πως θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## YAziDis

> Οι καμπίνες της ΕΡΜΟΥ δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί.
> Οπότε και να σου πει η forthnet ότι θα σου δώσει 50άρι θα είναι μούφα.
> Ναι μεν θα σου δώσει 50άρι προφίλ αλλά δεν πρόκειται να ποιάσεις ποτέ αυτή την ταχύτητα.
> Καλύτερα να κοιτάς στην κάλυψη του ΟΤΕ για να δεις πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν.


Μενω κεντρο, και η πρωτη καμπινα που ειδα να στηνετε ηταν στη γωνια Τσιμισκη με Εθνικης αμυνης. Αν βαλεις στην αναζητηση τηλεφωνα επιχειρησεων, ο οτε εδω και καιρο δινει 50mbps παντως

----------


## deniSun

> Μενω κεντρο, και η πρωτη καμπινα που ειδα να στηνετε ηταν στη γωνια Τσιμισκη με Εθνικης αμυνης. Αν βαλεις στην αναζητηση τηλεφωνα επιχειρησεων, ο οτε εδω και καιρο δινει 50mbps παντως


50άρι στην ΕΡΜΟΥ μου έχουν πει ότι διαθέτουν 2 άτομα.
Ήταν από την πρώτη φουρνιά που ενεργοποιήθηκαν τα vdsl.
Παίρνουν από ΚΕΝΤΡΟ και όχι από ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ.
Από τότε έχω κάνει πολλές προσπάθειες να πάρω και εγώ 50άρι από ΚΕΝΤΡΟ αλλά πάντα κάτι γινόταν και στο τέλος ακυρωνόταν η αίτηση.
Δηλαδή... έβλεπαν στο σύστημα ότι μπορώ να πάρω, έκαναν την αίτηση και στο τέλος το σύστημα τους έδινε ότι ήταν μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμο.
Μίλησα με τεχνικούς και μου είπαν ότι απλά δεν δίνουν 50άρια στην ΕΡΜΟΥ από πουθενά έως ότου ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες.
Τα 2 άτομα που έχουν... απλά με κάποιον τρόπο το έχουν πάρει και το κρατάνε.
Τώρα... τι βγάζει το σύστημα είναι άλλο θέμα.
Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι το 50άρι δεν είναι εμπορικά διαθέσιμο στην ΕΡΜΟΥ με ότι αυτό σημαίνει.

----------


## kyprianos

Καλημέρα, το ότι της Ερμού θα ενεργοποιηθούν το 4o 3μηνο του '17 προκύπτει από κάπου ή είναι εμπειρική εκτίμηση;

Και κάτι ακόμα. Όπως έγραψα και χθες, έχω γραφείο στην Σαλαμίνος και δεν έχω δει καμία εργασία γενικά στην περιοχή για καμπίνες κλπ. Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα χάλασε το μόντεμ του οτε και μου φέραν καινούργιο. Έπιασα συζήτηση με τον τεχνικό και μου είπε ότι λόγω μεγάλης απόστασης από το κέντρο δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση στο μέλλον για vdsl. Ισχύει, ή πρόκεται περί λάθους ή μήπως δεν κατάλαβα εγώ κάτι;

ΥΓ

Πάντως η HCN πέρασε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα οπτικές ίνες στην Βενιζέλου στο ύψος από Νίκης μέχρι Ερμού...

----------


## deniSun

> Καλημέρα, το ότι της Ερμού θα ενεργοποιηθούν το 4o 3μηνο του '17 προκύπτει από κάπου ή είναι εμπειρική εκτίμηση;
> 
> Και κάτι ακόμα. Όπως έγραψα και χθες, έχω γραφείο στην Σαλαμίνος και δεν έχω δει καμία εργασία γενικά στην περιοχή για καμπίνες κλπ. Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα χάλασε το μόντεμ του οτε και μου φέραν καινούργιο. Έπιασα συζήτηση με τον τεχνικό και μου είπε ότι λόγω μεγάλης απόστασης από το κέντρο δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση στο μέλλον για vdsl. Ισχύει, ή πρόκεται περί λάθους ή μήπως δεν κατάλαβα εγώ κάτι;
> 
> ΥΓ
> 
> Πάντως η HCN πέρασε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα οπτικές ίνες στην Βενιζέλου στο ύψος από Νίκης μέχρι Ερμού...


Υπάρχει το χρονοδιάγραμμα μέσα στο φόρουμ.

----------


## kyprianos

Σε ευχαριστώ, θα ψάξω να το βρω στο φόρουμ.

----------


## kotsos4u

Καλημέρα σας, ενδιαφέρομαι να βάλω νέα σύνδεση σε σπίτι που θα μετακομίσω στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης. Η οδός είναι Αγίου Δημητρίου 160 και όπως είδα στο χάρτη http://fttxgr.eu/map? με τα DSLAM έχω καμπίνα στα 115 μέτρα. 

Είναι καλή η απόσταση; Το σπίτι μέσα είναι άδειο, δεν έχει καμία καλωδίωση. Το μόνο που έχει είναι ένα πριζάκι τηλεφωνικού καλωδίου που φαντάζομαι εκεί θα συνδεθεί το ρουτερ. Η οικοδομή είναι πολύ παλιά, 30+ ετών. Θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα; 

Κοιτάω όλες τις εταιρίες και κυρίως τη Whats Up επειδή η κοπέλα μου κάνει μεταπτυχιακό και θα κάνω στο όνομα της τη σύνδεση. Στα 50Mbps βγαίνει 30 ευρώ το μήνα με 12μηνο συμβόλαιο. 

Εγγύηση ταχύτητας θα πρέπει να ζητήσω από τον εκάστοτε πάροχο πριν κάνω ενεργοποίηση;

----------


## deniSun

> Καλημέρα σας, ενδιαφέρομαι να βάλω νέα σύνδεση σε σπίτι που θα μετακομίσω στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης. Η οδός είναι Αγίου Δημητρίου 160 και όπως είδα στο χάρτη http://fttxgr.eu/map? με τα DSLAM έχω καμπίνα στα 115 μέτρα. 
> 
> Είναι καλή η απόσταση; Το σπίτι μέσα είναι άδειο, δεν έχει καμία καλωδίωση. Το μόνο που έχει είναι ένα πριζάκι τηλεφωνικού καλωδίου που φαντάζομαι εκεί θα συνδεθεί το ρουτερ. Η οικοδομή είναι πολύ παλιά, 30+ ετών. Θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα; 
> 
> Κοιτάω όλες τις εταιρίες και κυρίως τη Whats Up επειδή η κοπέλα μου κάνει μεταπτυχιακό και θα κάνω στο όνομα της τη σύνδεση. Στα 50Mbps βγαίνει 30 ευρώ το μήνα με 12μηνο συμβόλαιο. 
> 
> Εγγύηση ταχύτητας θα πρέπει να ζητήσω από τον εκάστοτε πάροχο πριν κάνω ενεργοποίηση;


Το θέμα της καλωδίωσης θα το ελέγξεις όταν μπεις στο σπίτι.
Όταν ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες θα παίρνεις από αυτές.
Αυτή την στιγμή, απ όσο ξέρω, δεν δίνουν vdsl πάνω από την Αγ. Δημητρίου.
Οπότε μπορείς να πας σε απλή adsl και όταν γίνει η ενεργοποίηση των KV, έως τέλος του έτους λέει το χρονοδιάγραμμα, κάνεις την αλλαγή σε vdsl.

----------


## kotsos4u

> Το θέμα της καλωδίωσης θα το ελέγξεις όταν μπεις στο σπίτι.
> Όταν ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες θα παίρνεις από αυτές.
> Αυτή την στιγμή, απ όσο ξέρω, δεν δίνουν vdsl πάνω από την Αγ. Δημητρίου.
> Οπότε μπορείς να πας σε απλή adsl και όταν γίνει η ενεργοποίηση των KV, έως τέλος του έτους λέει το χρονοδιάγραμμα, κάνεις την αλλαγή σε vdsl.


Μπορώ να μπω στο σπίτι. Τι ακριβώς να ελέγξω; Αύριο θα είμαι εκεί.

----------


## pantelis

Αν δεν υπαρχει ενεργη γραμμη νομιζω μονο να ρωτησεις τους αλλους ενοικους για το τι ταχυτητες πιανουν αυτοι μπορεις

----------


## deniSun

> Μπορώ να μπω στο σπίτι. Τι ακριβώς να ελέγξω; Αύριο θα είμαι εκεί.


Αν έχεις ένα πολύμετρο, δες αν υπάρχει κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα.
Αν βάλεις στην μια άκρη και μια πηγή ρεύματος, μπορείς να μετρήσεις και τι τάση σου έρχεται και αν έχεις απώλειες.

----------


## marcus1

Είσαι πάρα πολύ κοντά στο κέντρο Αποστόλου Παύλου, θα παίρνεις άνετα VDSL υψηλής ταχύτητας από εκεί. Εγώ απέχω καμιά 500αρια-600αρια μέτρα από το Α/Κ και πάλι πιάνω 40αρι σε vdsl.

Aν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την εσωτερική καλωδίωση του σπιτιού, λογικά θα μπορείς να έχεις VDSL άμεσα (όχι ταχύτητες vectoring, που όταν γίνει διαθέσιμο θα θέλει σύνδεση με καφάο, αλλά σίγουρα πάνω των 40).

----------


## kotsos4u

> Είσαι πάρα πολύ κοντά στο κέντρο Αποστόλου Παύλου, θα παίρνεις άνετα VDSL υψηλής ταχύτητας από εκεί. Εγώ απέχω καμιά 500αρια-600αρια μέτρα από το Α/Κ και πάλι πιάνω 40αρι σε vdsl.
> 
> Aν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την εσωτερική καλωδίωση του σπιτιού, λογικά θα μπορείς να έχεις VDSL άμεσα (όχι ταχύτητες vectoring, που όταν γίνει διαθέσιμο θα θέλει σύνδεση με καφάο, αλλά σίγουρα πάνω των 40).


Πολύ ωραία, άρα είναι κανονικά ενεργοποιημένο το κέντρο και δίνει VDSL.

----------


## kotsos4u

Καλημέρα και πάλι. Με πήραν χθες από τον ΟΤΕ γιατί είχα κάνει εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος. Μου είπαν στην περιοχή μου είναι διαθέσιμο μόνο VDSL και όχι ADSL! Λέω πως είναι δυνατόν; Μου λέει δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη θύρα αυτή τη στιγμή για ADSL και ότι θα πρέπει να περιμένω να φύγει κάποιος για να μπω εγώ στη σειρά. 

Περίεργα πράγματα...
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει εμένα με ενδιέφερε ούτως η άλλως το VDSL 50 και όπως μου είπε μπορώ να το έχω. Βγαίνει σε καλή τιμή στα 30,35€ με 12μηνο συμβόλαιο και όλα τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης κλπ δωρεάν χωρίς βέβαια απεριόριστες κλήσεις σε σταθερά. Στους υπόλοιπους παρόχους πρέπει να πληρώσω τουλάχιστον 70€ επειδή θα κάνω νέα γραμμή τηλεφώνου και 50€ για το τέλος ενεργοποίησης ενώ όλοι είναι 24μηνο συμβόλαιο. 

Θα παίρνω VDSL από κέντρο του ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΥ ΠΑΥΛΟΥ και όχι από καμπίνα σωστά;

----------


## deniSun

> Καλημέρα και πάλι. Με πήραν χθες από τον ΟΤΕ γιατί είχα κάνει εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος. Μου είπαν στην περιοχή μου είναι διαθέσιμο μόνο VDSL και όχι ADSL! Λέω πως είναι δυνατόν; Μου λέει δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη θύρα αυτή τη στιγμή για ADSL και ότι θα πρέπει να περιμένω να φύγει κάποιος για να μπω εγώ στη σειρά. 
> 
> Περίεργα πράγματα...
> Εν πάσει περιπτώσει εμένα με ενδιέφερε ούτως η άλλως το VDSL 50 και όπως μου είπε μπορώ να το έχω. Βγαίνει σε καλή τιμή στα 30,35€ με 12μηνο συμβόλαιο και όλα τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης κλπ δωρεάν χωρίς βέβαια απεριόριστες κλήσεις σε σταθερά. Στους υπόλοιπους παρόχους πρέπει να πληρώσω τουλάχιστον 70€ επειδή θα κάνω νέα γραμμή τηλεφώνου και 50€ για το τέλος ενεργοποίησης ενώ όλοι είναι 24μηνο συμβόλαιο. 
> 
> Θα παίρνω VDSL από κέντρο του ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΥ ΠΑΥΛΟΥ και όχι από καμπίνα σωστά;


Τι απόσταση είσαι από το κέντρο;
Σε ποια καμπίνα ανήκεις;
Την είδες αν την έχουν αλλάξει;

----------


## YAziDis

Εγω παντως να κανω ενα σχολιο και οποιος θελει το ακουει. Αν πετυχενα καλη τιμη, θα προτειμουσα να εχω 24μηνο παρα 12μηνο. Ας πουμε τα 30€ για 50αρι ειναι καταπληκτικη τιμη, και οι πιθανοτητες να εισαι απο καμπινα ειναι υπερ σου. Αυτη τη στιγμη οι τιμες του ανταγωνισμου ειναι παρομοιες, και ο ΟΤΕ ειναι καλυτερος στις διασυνδεσεις με εξωτερικο, ping κτλ. Αν τελειωσει το 12μηνο, η official τιμη ειναι 50€ το μηνα, και μετα θα τρεχεις για επαναδιαπραγματευσεις κτλ!

----------


## deniSun

> Εγω παντως να κανω ενα σχολιο και οποιος θελει το ακουει. Αν πετυχενα καλη τιμη, θα προτειμουσα να εχω 24μηνο παρα 12μηνο. Ας πουμε τα 30€ για 50αρι ειναι καταπληκτικη τιμη, και οι πιθανοτητες να εισαι απο καμπινα ειναι υπερ σου. Αυτη τη στιγμη οι τιμες του ανταγωνισμου ειναι παρομοιες, και ο ΟΤΕ ειναι καλυτερος στις διασυνδεσεις με εξωτερικο, ping κτλ. Αν τελειωσει το 12μηνο, η official τιμη ειναι 50€ το μηνα, και μετα θα τρεχεις για επαναδιαπραγματευσεις κτλ!


Αν τελειώσει το 12μηνο απλά κάνεις ανανέωση και συνεχίζεις.
Αν δεν την κάνεις τότε συνεχίζεις στην τιμή που αναφέρεις.

----------


## kotsos4u

> Τι απόσταση είσαι από το κέντρο;
> Σε ποια καμπίνα ανήκεις;
> Την είδες αν την έχουν αλλάξει;


Αυτά τα ρώτησα στον OTE αλλά  μου είπαν δε μπορούν να μου απαντήσουν έτσι. Θα πρέπει πρώτα να υποβάλλω αίτηση και μετά.

----------


## YAziDis

> Αν τελειώσει το 12μηνο απλά κάνεις ανανέωση και συνεχίζεις.
> Αν δεν την κάνεις τότε συνεχίζεις στην τιμή που αναφέρεις.


Πιστεύω πως όταν παίρνεις τόσο καλή προσφορά, δύσκολα μετά στην ανανέωση να σου δώσουν ξανά την ίδια προσφορά. Έχει συμβεί και σε μένα και σε γνωστούς δεκάδες φορές να λίγη η προσφορά, να παίρνω τηλέφωνο και να σου δίνουν προσφορά μόνο για σένα ντεμέκ, ακριβότερα απ'ότι ήσουν, και για να ξαναλάβεις καλές προσφορές, να λες ότι είτε θα διακόψεις την υπηρεσία (κυρίως στον cosmote tv) είτε με φορητότητα. Στις άλλες εταιρίες μου χει τύχει να πάρω και να πω ότι θέλω να ανανεώσω με την ίδια τιμή (40% είχα σε κάποια φάση στη Vodafone) και χωρίς συζητήσεις να με ανανεώσουν απευθείας. 




> Αυτά τα ρώτησα στον OTE αλλά  μου είπαν δε μπορούν να μου απαντήσουν έτσι. Θα πρέπει πρώτα να υποβάλλω αίτηση και μετά.


Κατέβα κάτω στην πολυκατοικία σου. Συνήθως στις γραμμές του ΟΤΕ γράφει έναν τριψήφιο αριθμό. Μετά βγες στη γειτονιά σου και βρες τη καμπίνα σου. Πάνω από κανά 2 τετράγωνα δεν πιστεύω πως θα'ναι. Και δες αν είναι καινούρια καμπίνα ή όχι.

----------


## deniSun

> Αυτά τα ρώτησα στον OTE αλλά  μου είπαν δε μπορούν να μου απαντήσουν έτσι. Θα πρέπει πρώτα να υποβάλλω αίτηση και μετά.


Την συγκεκριμένη μέθοδο την εφαρμόζω εδώ και χρόνια.
Και όχι μόνο για εμένα.

----------


## alexnous

Τελικα σημερα οντως συνδεθηκα μεσω kv, οπως με ειχε ενημερωσει η forthnet. Για καποιον λογο ομως η συνδεση παραμενει adsl2+ και με το νεο ρουτερ. Η ταχυτητα ειναι σαφως ανωτερη καθως απο τα 4 πηγα στα 14 περιπου Mbps. Το upload ειναι ομως λιγο χειροτερο, απο 0,9 στα 0,7Mbps. Η forthnet ειπε πως φταιει οτι κατα την ενεργοποιηση ειχα το παλιο adsl router. Μου ειπαν να περιμενω 24 ωρες και αν δε στρωσει αν καταλαβα καλα θα δηλωθει βλαβη. Επαναλαμβανω πως η αποσταση απο την καμπινα ειναι περιπου 150 μετρα και απο την ιδια καμπινα πελατης cosmte στα 400-500 μετρα πιανει 50Mbps

----------


## deniSun

> Τελικα σημερα οντως συνδεθηκα μεσω kv, οπως με ειχε ενημερωσει η forthnet. Για καποιον λογο ομως η συνδεση παραμενει adsl2+ και με το νεο ρουτερ. Η ταχυτητα ειναι σαφως ανωτερη καθως απο τα 4 πηγα στα 14 περιπου Mbps. Το upload ειναι ομως λιγο χειροτερο, απο 0,9 στα 0,7Mbps. Η forthnet ειπε πως φταιει οτι κατα την ενεργοποιηση ειχα το παλιο adsl router. Μου ειπαν να περιμενω 24 ωρες και αν δε στρωσει αν καταλαβα καλα θα δηλωθει βλαβη. Επαναλαμβανω πως η αποσταση απο την καμπινα ειναι περιπου 150 μετρα και απο την ιδια καμπινα πελατης cosmte στα 400-500 μετρα πιανει 50Mbps


Περιοχή;

----------


## alexnous

Επανωμη ειμαι. Μου λεν αληθεια η μηπως για καποιο λογο δεν μπορουν να μου παρεχουν vdsl κατα τη γνωμη σας; Δεν ξερω και πολλα αλλα διαβασα εδω πολλα και εχει φοβηθει το ματι μου!

----------


## mike_871

> Επανωμη ειμαι. Μου λεν αληθεια η μηπως για καποιο λογο δεν μπορουν να μου παρεχουν vdsl κατα τη γνωμη σας; Δεν ξερω και πολλα αλλα διαβασα εδω πολλα και εχει φοβηθει το ματι μου!


παρεχουν απλα ο οτε καθυστερει οσο μπορει τους ανταγωνιστες του

----------


## alexnous

Μα ο οτε εκανε τη δουλεια του σημερα, με συνδεσε κανονικα απο το νεο καφαο. Γι αυτο και ανεβηκε τοσο πολυ η ταχυτητα. Η αποσταση απο το κεντρο ειναι περιπου 5χλμ. Λεω κατι λαθος; Επρεπε να κανει και κατι αλλο ο οτε η απο εκει και μετα ειναι καθαρα θεμα forthnet;

----------


## blade_

καλησπερα.εκανα το τσεκ του οτε της προηγουμενης σελιδας κ μου εβγαλε οτι ειμαι 105 μετρα απο το dslam βυζαντιο.προφανως ειμαι οκ να κανω αιτηση για vdsl?εαν ναι τι προτεινετε?κατι ακουω για φοιτητικο,μπορω να το τρεξω με δανεικη φοιτητικη ταυτοτητα συγγενικου μου προσωπου?

----------


## YAziDis

> καλησπερα.εκανα το τσεκ του οτε της προηγουμενης σελιδας κ μου εβγαλε οτι ειμαι 105 μετρα απο το dslam βυζαντιο.προφανως ειμαι οκ να κανω αιτηση για vdsl?εαν ναι τι προτεινετε?κατι ακουω για φοιτητικο,μπορω να το τρεξω με δανεικη φοιτητικη ταυτοτητα συγγενικου μου προσωπου?


Θα πρεπει να ειναι στο ονομα και τπ ΑΦΜ  του φοιτητη νομιζω

----------


## alexnous

> Τελικα σημερα οντως συνδεθηκα μεσω kv, οπως με ειχε ενημερωσει η forthnet. Για καποιον λογο ομως η συνδεση παραμενει adsl2+ και με το νεο ρουτερ. Η ταχυτητα ειναι σαφως ανωτερη καθως απο τα 4 πηγα στα 14 περιπου Mbps. Το upload ειναι ομως λιγο χειροτερο, απο 0,9 στα 0,7Mbps. Η forthnet ειπε πως φταιει οτι κατα την ενεργοποιηση ειχα το παλιο adsl router. Μου ειπαν να περιμενω 24 ωρες και αν δε στρωσει αν καταλαβα καλα θα δηλωθει βλαβη. Επαναλαμβανω πως η αποσταση απο την καμπινα ειναι περιπου 150 μετρα και απο την ιδια καμπινα πελατης cosmte στα 400-500 μετρα πιανει 50Mbps


Σημερα το πρωι συγκεκριμενα κατα τις 4.30 αν κρινω απο το uptime η συνδεση εγινε vdsl! 4996/49999! Ουφ ανακουφιστηκα! Επιτελους γρηγορο ιντερνετ.

----------


## deniSun

> Σημερα το πρωι συγκεκριμενα κατα τις 4.30 αν κρινω απο το uptime η συνδεση εγινε vdsl! 4996/49999! Ουφ ανακουφιστηκα! Επιτελους γρηγορο ιντερνετ.


Καλορίζικη.

----------


## blade_

> Θα πρεπει να ειναι στο ονομα και τπ ΑΦΜ  του φοιτητη νομιζω


ποιο?τα εχω αυτα τα στοιχεια

----------


## YAziDis

Το νουμερο που θα θελεις να κανεις φοιτητικο, θα πρεπει να ειναι στο ονομα του φοιτητη

----------


## blade_

> Το νουμερο που θα θελεις να κανεις φοιτητικο, θα πρεπει να ειναι στο ονομα του φοιτητη


Μιλάμε για νέο αριθμό.. Το παιδί μένει Θεσσαλονίκη αλλού αλλά δε χρειάζεται ίντερνετ οπότε σκέφτομαι μήπως το κάνω εγώ.. Μόνο η Cosmote δίνει έκπτωση?

----------


## deniSun

Μετά από 1+ μήνες βλέπω και πάλι κάτι να κινείται στο θέμα των καμπινών.
Σήμερα συνεργεία της ΔΕΗ ήταν σε καμπίνες και τραβούσαν καλώδια.
Προετοιμασία για ηλεκτροδότηση.

----------


## Akasha

> Μετά από 1+ μήνες βλέπω και πάλι κάτι να κινείται στο θέμα των καμπινών.
> Σήμερα συνεργεία της ΔΕΗ ήταν σε καμπίνες και τραβούσαν καλώδια.
> Προετοιμασία για ηλεκτροδότηση.


Περιοχη?

----------


## deniSun

> Περιοχη?


Κέντρο ΕΡΜΟΥ.

----------


## kotsos4u

Έκανα αίτηση για VDSL 50αρι στην Αγ. Δημητρίου. Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα έρθει ο τεχνικός όπως μου είπαν. Τελική τιμή 30,35 το μήνα με δώρο όλα τα τέλη νέας γραμμής/σύνδεσης κλπ. What's up φοιτητικό για 1 έτος.

----------


## eg29

Κ ανατολικη θεσνικη (περιοχη μποτσαρη με εγνατια) ξεκινανε οι πρωτες εργασιες του δεδδηε για ρευματοδοτηση καμπινων.

----------


## deniSun

> Έκανα αίτηση για VDSL 50αρι στην Αγ. Δημητρίου. Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα έρθει ο τεχνικός όπως μου είπαν. Τελική τιμή 30,35 το μήνα με δώρο όλα τα τέλη νέας γραμμής/σύνδεσης κλπ. What's up φοιτητικό για 1 έτος.


Σε ποιος ύψος;
Στην σελίδα διαθεσιμότητας σε βγάζει κάλυψη;

----------


## Akasha

Θα περιμενουν να δώσουν ρευμα σε ολες και μετα θα τις ενεργοποιησουν ολες μαζι?

----------


## deniSun

> Θα περιμενουν να δώσουν ρευμα σε ολες και μετα θα τις ενεργοποιησουν ολες μαζι?


Δεν ξέρω αν θα γίνει αυτόματα σε όλες την ίδια ημερομηνία.
Μάλλον θα γίνει σταδιακά.
Όσες είναι έτοιμες.
Μέχρι τώρα δεν είδα κάποια ενεργοποιημένη.

----------


## kotsos4u

> Σε ποιος ύψος;
> Στην σελίδα διαθεσιμότητας σε βγάζει κάλυψη;


Ακριβώς απέναντι από το Τουρκικό Προξενείο. Αγ. Δημητρίου 160. Ναι και στο site βγάζει κάλυψη 50mbps και στο τηλέφωνο μου το είπαν.

----------


## deniSun

> Ακριβώς απέναντι από το Τουρκικό Προξενείο. Αγ. Δημητρίου 160. Ναι και στο site βγάζει κάλυψη 50mbps και στο τηλέφωνο μου το είπαν.


Είσαι στο κέντρο Απ.Παύλου.
Για ΕΡΜΟΥ έλεγα...

----------


## kyprianos

Καλημέρα παιδιά.

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω επειδή βλέπω ότι η Ερμού αργεί ακόμα, το κριτήριο για τις ενεργοποιήσεις των καμπινών είναι η ζήτηση ή καθαρά τυχαίο; Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## deniSun

> Καλημέρα παιδιά.
> 
> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω επειδή βλέπω ότι η Ερμού αργεί ακόμα, το κριτήριο για τις ενεργοποιήσεις των καμπινών είναι η ζήτηση ή καθαρά τυχαίο; Σας ευχαριστώ.


Ούτε το ένα, ούτε το άλλο.
Υπάρχει χρονοδιάγραμμα που "πρέπει" να τηρηθεί.
Το πλάνο λέει ότι θα ενεργοποιηθούν έως τέλους του 2017.
Οπότε... περιμένουμε.

----------


## kyprianos

Σε ευχαριστώ. Τότε αν μιλάμε για τέλη του '17 να υποθέσω ότι αναμένονται και για το κέντρο Ερμού εξελίξεις άμεσα, άντε να δούμε.

Κάτι άλλο που ήθελα να ρωτήσω. Η καμπίνα μου είναι δίπλα ακριβώς από την οικοδομή μου, αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα μπορέσω να πιάσω 50 mbps ή αυτό εξαρτάται από άλλους παράγοντες;

----------


## alexnous

Αν η καλωδιωση της πολυκατοικιας ειναι ενταξει τοτε 50 καρφι.

Αυτα ειναι τα δικα μου statistics 150 μετρα απο το KV αλλα σε αραιοκατοικημενη περιοχη. Για τους φιλους γνωστες μια ερωτηση. Πως σας φαινονται τα statistics μου; Οχι οτι εχω και κανενα παραπονο, απλα αν σηκωνουν βελτιωση.

----------


## mike_871

> Αν η καλωδιωση της πολυκατοικιας ειναι ενταξει τοτε 50 καρφι.
> 
> Αυτα ειναι τα δικα μου statistics 150 μετρα απο το KV αλλα σε αραιοκατοικημενη περιοχη. Για τους φιλους γνωστες μια ερωτηση. Πως σας φαινονται τα statistics μου; Οχι οτι εχω και κανενα παραπονο, απλα αν σηκωνουν βελτιωση.


καλα εισαι

----------


## deniSun

> Σε ευχαριστώ. Τότε αν μιλάμε για τέλη του '17 να υποθέσω ότι αναμένονται και για το κέντρο Ερμού εξελίξεις άμεσα, άντε να δούμε.
> 
> Κάτι άλλο που ήθελα να ρωτήσω. Η καμπίνα μου είναι δίπλα ακριβώς από την οικοδομή μου, αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα μπορέσω να πιάσω 50 mbps ή αυτό εξαρτάται από άλλους παράγοντες;


Εξαρτάται από την ποιότητα των καλωδίων από το KV έως τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας, από εκεί έως το σπίτι σου και από την όλη καλωδίωση του σπιτιού.
Και 100μ απόσταση να είχες... πάλι θα μπορούσες να πιάσεις 50Μ σε ιδανικές συνθήκες.

----------


## kyprianos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, η οικοδομή είναι του '55 οπότε ας είμαι επιφυλακτικός...

----------


## deniSun

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ, η οικοδομή είναι του '55 οπότε ας είμαι επιφυλακτικός...


Η καλωδίωση έχει σχέση.
Τα ντουβάρια μπορεί να είναι και του '25 και του '15.
Αν έχουν αλλαχθεί από κάποιον... είσαι οκ.
Και πάλι σχετικό είναι.
Μπορεί να είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## kyprianos

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ deniSun.

Κάτι άλλο που ήθελα να ρωτήσω. Έχω γραφείο στην οδό Σαλαμίνος (προέκταση της Δωδεκανήσου προς το λιμάνι). Δυστυχώς δεν έχω παρατηρήσει ουδεμία κινητικότητα όσον αφορά εγκατάσταση νέων καμπίνων κλπ...

Υπάρχει κάποιος προγραμματισμός για την λόγω περιοχή; Μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί στην περιοχή υπάρχουν πολλά γραφεία, επιχειρήσεις κλπ και λογικά αυξημένη ζήτηση για vdsl.

----------


## deniSun

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ deniSun.
> 
> Κάτι άλλο που ήθελα να ρωτήσω. Έχω γραφείο στην οδό Σαλαμίνος (προέκταση της Δωδεκανήσου προς το λιμάνι). Δυστυχώς δεν έχω παρατηρήσει ουδεμία κινητικότητα όσον αφορά εγκατάσταση νέων καμπίνων κλπ...
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος προγραμματισμός για την λόγω περιοχή; Μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί στην περιοχή υπάρχουν πολλά γραφεία, επιχειρήσεις κλπ και λογικά αυξημένη ζήτηση για vdsl.


Πες μου σε ποια καμπίνα συνδέεσαι.
Γράφει έναν αριθμό στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας.

ΥΓ
Σήμερα περνώντας από έξω από μια νέα καμπίνα είδα ότι ηλεκτροδοτήθηκε και λειτουργεί κανονικά.
Έδωσα τα στοιχεία τηλ. γραφής που κλειδώνει σε αυτή και είδα ότι πλέον διατίθεται κανονικά vdsl 30+50.
Παλιότερα δεν έδινε καθόλου διάθεση για vdsl.
Στην καμπίνα αυτή κλειδώνει ο θείος μου.
Πρώην προϋστάμενος του τεχνικού τμήματος του ΟΤΕ.
Τυχαίο...
Στην αμέσως διπλανή (απόσταση 30μ.) κλειδώνουν οι γονείς μου.
Ακόμα τίποτε από θέμα ηλεκτροδότησης και διάθεσης φυσικά.
Τυχαίο;;;

Δεν ξέρω με ποια λογική προχωράνε στην ενεργοποίηση καμπινών.
Το φυσικό θα ήταν να υπήρχε μια λογική.
πχ από πάνω προς τα κάτω κλπ.
Κάτι τέτοιο δεν συμβαίνει απ ότι είδα.

Κέντρο ΕΡΜΟΥ πάντα.

----------


## kyprianos

Λοιπόν η καμπίνα μου είναι η νο. 436 γωνία Ιουστινιανού με Χαλκέων. Υποθέτω ότι θα παίρνω από αυτή γιατί ειναι 5 μέτρα από την πολυκατοικία μου.

Για τον κατανεμητή να το κοιτάξω για το νούμερο και να επανέλθω εκ νέου. Βασικά δεν ξέρω καν αν έχει πάρει ρεύμα η συγκεκριμένη, απλά λίγο καιρό μετά που μπήκε η καμπίνα ήρθε 2ο συνεργείο και υπέθεσα ότι αυτοί θα είχαν δώσει ρεύμα τότε αλλά μπορεί να έκανα λάθος τελικά.

Από το σάιτ του οτε για διαθεσιμότητα βάζωντας το τηλ. νούμερο δεν βγάζει κάτι. Υπόψη ότι στον ίδιο χώρο έχω 2ο νούμερο από Forthnet και εκεί θα πάει το vdsl.

Για την οδό Σαλαμίνος και γύρω από αυτή απλά ρώτησα γιατί δεν έχουν βάλει καμπίνες μέχρι τώρα επειδή η λογικά λέει ότι πρόκειται για περιοχή με ζήτηση.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## blade_

μου φαινεται απιστευτο οτι στο κεντρο τοσο καιρο δεν υπαρχει vdsl..


ερωτηση..εχει βαλει κανεις πολυ κοντα στη νομαρχια,μιχαηλ ψελλου?εντυπωσεις?

----------


## deniSun

> Λοιπόν η καμπίνα μου είναι η νο. 436 γωνία Ιουστινιανού με Χαλκέων. Υποθέτω ότι θα παίρνω από αυτή γιατί ειναι 5 μέτρα από την πολυκατοικία μου.
> 
> Για τον κατανεμητή να το κοιτάξω για το νούμερο και να επανέλθω εκ νέου. Βασικά δεν ξέρω καν αν έχει πάρει ρεύμα η συγκεκριμένη, απλά λίγο καιρό μετά που μπήκε η καμπίνα ήρθε 2ο συνεργείο και υπέθεσα ότι αυτοί θα είχαν δώσει ρεύμα τότε αλλά μπορεί να έκανα λάθος τελικά.
> 
> Από το σάιτ του οτε για διαθεσιμότητα βάζωντας το τηλ. νούμερο δεν βγάζει κάτι. Υπόψη ότι στον ίδιο χώρο έχω 2ο νούμερο από Forthnet και εκεί θα πάει το vdsl.
> 
> Για την οδό Σαλαμίνος και γύρω από αυτή απλά ρώτησα γιατί δεν έχουν βάλει καμπίνες μέχρι τώρα επειδή η λογικά λέει ότι πρόκειται για περιοχή με ζήτηση.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Η περιοχή από εκεί και κάτω είναι στο κατώτερο όριο.
Από εκεί και κάτω λόγω απόστασης δεν θα πάρουν κάποιες περιοχές.
Η 436 έχει αλλαχθεί, οπότε περιμένεις ηλεκτροδότηση και ενεργοποίηση.



> μου φαινεται απιστευτο οτι στο κεντρο τοσο καιρο δεν υπαρχει vdsl..
> 
> 
> ερωτηση..εχει βαλει κανεις πολυ κοντα στη νομαρχια,μιχαηλ ψελλου?εντυπωσεις?


vdsl είχε.
30 και 50.
Αλλά από κέντρο και όχι από καμπίνες.
Στις περισσότερες περιοχές έδιναν μόνο adsl.
30άρια μόνο λόγο απόστασης όπου μπορούσαν και 50άρια πολύ σπάνια έως καθόλου.

----------


## kyprianos

Άρα λες ότι είμαι οριακά; Εκτός αν δια μαγείας τελικά δεν πάρω από το 436 και μείνω εκτός....

Όταν λες δεν θα πάρουν εννοείς θα πάρουν με άλλο τρόπο στο μέλλον ή καθόλου;

Όταν λες "εχει αλλαχθεί" τι εννοείς και πως καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει ηλεκτροδοτηθεί;

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

ΥΓ

Πριν λίγο ήρθα στο γραφείο και μπροστά στην οικοδομή στο παλιό κουτί του ΟΤΕ έχουν σκάψει. Δεν ξέρω αν επίκειται αλλαγή καμπίνας ή αν είναι για άλλο λόγο. Θα ρωτήσω από Δευτέρα ή αύριο πρωί αν δουλεύει συνεργείο.

----------


## deniSun

> Άρα λες ότι είμαι οριακά; Εκτός αν δια μαγείας τελικά δεν πάρω από το 436 και μείνω εκτός....
> 
> Όταν λες δεν θα πάρουν εννοείς θα πάρουν με άλλο τρόπο στο μέλλον ή καθόλου;
> 
> Όταν λες "εχει αλλαχθεί" τι εννοείς και πως καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει ηλεκτροδοτηθεί;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.
> 
> ΥΓ
> ...


Αν δεν πάρεις στην πρώτη φάση, θα πάρεις στην δεύτερη ή στην τρίτη.

----------


## kyprianos

Μακάρι. Να σε ευχαριστήσω και πάλι και καλό σ/κ.  :Smile: 

edit: Τελικά εδώ στη Σαλαμίνος υπήρχε συνεργείο και σήμερα το πρωί. Μου είπανε ότι θα αλλάξει η καμπίνα άμεσα με νέου τύπου και θα ρευματοδοτηθεί σχετικά γρήγορα.

----------


## alexnous

Υποθετω πως προτεραιιτητα εχουν οι καμπινες που ειναι μακρια απο ΑΚ και δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα vdsl. Βεβαια η λογικη λεει οτι στο κεντρο υπαρχουν απειρες εταιρειες-επαγγελματιες που εχουν αμεση αναγκη γρηγορου ιντερνετ και θα επρεπε να εχουν μια προτεραιοτητα. Ο χρονος θα δειξει. Παντως χωρις καμια διαθεση να "ξυσω πληγες" το vdsl ειναι απλα καταπληκτικο. Τουλαχιστον για εμενα που απο τα 4 και συχνες αποσυνδεσεις πηγα κατευθειαν στα 50 χωρις καμια αποσυνδεση εδω και 10 μερες που το εχω. Το upload ακομη πιο απιστευτο καθως απο πολλα λεπτα αναμονης για να στειλω φωτογραφιες μεσω email πλεον χρειαζομαι ελαχιστα δευτερολεπτα. Τωρα το ερωτημα ειναι ποσοι πελατες μπορουν να εξυπηρετηθουν ανα καμπινα. Βλεπω να γινεται ο κακος χαμος στο τελος.

----------


## deniSun

> Υποθετω πως προτεραιιτητα εχουν οι καμπινες που ειναι μακρια απο ΑΚ και δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα vdsl. Βεβαια η λογικη λεει οτι στο κεντρο υπαρχουν απειρες εταιρειες-επαγγελματιες που εχουν αμεση αναγκη γρηγορου ιντερνετ και θα επρεπε να εχουν μια προτεραιοτητα. Ο χρονος θα δειξει. Παντως χωρις καμια διαθεση να "ξυσω πληγες" το vdsl ειναι απλα καταπληκτικο. Τουλαχιστον για εμενα που απο τα 4 και συχνες αποσυνδεσεις πηγα κατευθειαν στα 50 χωρις καμια αποσυνδεση εδω και 10 μερες που το εχω. Το upload ακομη πιο απιστευτο καθως απο πολλα λεπτα αναμονης για να στειλω φωτογραφιες μεσω email πλεον χρειαζομαι ελαχιστα δευτερολεπτα. Τωρα το ερωτημα ειναι ποσοι πελατες μπορουν να εξυπηρετηθουν ανα καμπινα. Βλεπω να γινεται ο κακος χαμος στο τελος.


Όπως γράφω και πιο πάνω... δεν ισχύει το θέμα της απόστασης ή της μη-διάθεσης.

----------


## alexnous

Οπότε όλα γίνονται με βύσμα ή στην τύχη. Ωραία λογική...όπως σχεδόν τα πάντα στην Ελλάδα μας.

----------


## deniSun

> Οπότε όλα γίνονται με βύσμα ή στην τύχη. Ωραία λογική...όπως σχεδόν τα πάντα στην Ελλάδα μας.


Επειδή πρόκειται για τον θείο μου... σου το λέω πως όχι.
Δεν έπαιξε κάτι τέτοιο.
Απλά η σύμπτωση...
Πώς είναι δυνατόν να ενεργοποιηθεί η συγκεκριμένη και οι γύρω της, πάνω-κάτω-αριστερά-δεξιά όχι.
Ούτε η κοντινότερη, ούτε η μακρύτερη από το κέντρο.
Ούτε περισσότερους χρήστες εξυπηρετεί. Η από κάτω της είναι μεγαλύτερη και εξυπηρετεί πολύ μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι.
Και χρονικά να το πάμε... κατασκευάστηκε ποιο αργά από τις υπόλοιπες τριγύρω.
Ούτε ότι ο δρόμος βόλευε το συνεργείο και πέρασε πρώτα από αυτήν, γιατί υπάρχουν άλλες και προς τις δύο κατευθύνσεις που δεν ενεργοποιήθηκαν.
Βάζω όλες τις περιπτώσεις μπας και βρω κάποια λογική...

Πάντως το καλό είναι ότι βρισκόμαστε στην τελική φάση.
Έσω δει να σκάβουν συνέχεια για ηλεκτροδότηση σε 2-3 ακόμα καμπίνες της περιοχής μου.

----------


## blade_

σημερα με τις βολτες ειδα σκαψιμο που φαινοταν να τελειωνει σε καμπινα του οτε παυλου μελα με μητροπολεως

----------


## deniSun

> σημερα με τις βολτες ειδα σκαψιμο που φαινοταν να τελειωνει σε καμπινα του οτε παυλου μελα με μητροπολεως


Λογικά θα είναι για ηλεκτροδότηση.

----------


## kyprianos

Καλησπέρα. Σε συνέχεια των προχθεσινών που συζητούσαμε, όπου είπα ότι γίνεται αλλαγή της καμπίνας επί της οδού Σαλαμίνος στο κέντρο.

Σήμερα έπιασα συζήτηση με το συνεργείο που την περνάει, μου είπαν ότι την συγκεκριμένη εργολαβία την έχει αναλάβει η Wind και όχι ο ΟΤΕ και ότι έπεται ηλεκτροδότηση και παροχή vdsl εντός του '18, χωρίς να γνωρίζουν παραπάνω.

Για την καμπίνα επί της Χαλκέων μου είπανε ότι εντός του '17 θα ρευματοδοτηθεί και θα δωθεί vdsl. Οπότε αυτά που μου μεταφέρθηκαν συμφωνούν με αυτά που συζητήσαμε και εδώ.

----------


## deniSun

Ελπίζω να μην πέσουν έξω στο χρονοδιάγραμμμα.
Προσωπικά βλέπω μόνο ένα συνεργείο να δουλεύει για ηλεκτροδότηση.

----------


## kyprianos

Καλησπέρα, σήμερα επί της οδού Σαλαμίνος αρ.10 αλλάχτηκε η καμπίνα όπως είχα πει χθες.

Παραθέτω κάποιες φωτογραφίες, από το πρωί μέχρι τις 3.00 που έφυγε  το συνεργείο δεν είχε ίντερνετ η οικοδομή αλλά είχαν αφήσει σημείωμα από προχθές.

Κάποιος με περισσότερη εμπειρία αν μπορεί να καταλάβει από τα καλώδια τι έχει γίνει. Πάντως το κουτί μου φαίνεται ψιλό ίδιο με το παλιό. Να ανησυχώ;

----------


## pantelis

Δεν μπήκε νέου τύπου καμπίνα, απλά αντικατεστησαν το παλιό. Έτσι νομίζω.

----------


## marcus1

> Δεν μπήκε νέου τύπου καμπίνα, απλά αντικατεστησαν το παλιό. Έτσι νομίζω.


Όπως τα λέει o pantelis. 

Η καμπίνα 173 του κέντρου Πλατείας Δημοκρατίας σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα θα αναβαθμιστεί σε VDSL vectoring από την Vodafone (όχι wind που σου είπαν, λάθος έκαναν) σύμφωνα με το χρονοδιάγραμμα το 3 τρίμηνο 2018... Ο ΟΤΕ απλώς άλλαξε το καφάο παλιού τύπου με... ένα άλλο καφάο παλιού τύπου (ίσως είχε πιάσει σκουριά, τί να πω...)

----------


## kyprianos

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά. Άρα τελικά μάλλον μου τα μεταφέρανε όλα λάθος όταν μου μίλησαν περί Wind και για vdsl αρχές '18. Πάντως στην Φράγκων που είναι πάνω από την Πολυτεχνείου ένας γνωστός μου έλεγε σήμερα ότι έχει βάλει vdsl κανονικά. Πάντως το χαρτί που θυροκόλλησαν έγραφε για "εργασίες αναβάθμισης δικτύου"...

Να ρωτήσω επίσης ποιός πίνακας είναι αυτός που δείχνει τις καμπίνες και το χρονοδιάγραμμα αντικατάστασης; Ευχαριστώ.

ΥΓ

Πριν λίγο έμαθα ότι τελικά ένας από την οικοδομή είχε διαμαρτυρηθεί για άθλιες ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού. Φαίνεται το ψάξανε και μπορεί να είχει χτυπηθεί κανά καλώδιο, και αλλάξανε και το κουτί παράλληλα μάλλον..

----------


## deniSun

Πλέον σε όσες καμπίνες τελειώνει η ηλεκτροδότηση, ενεργοποιούνται αμέσως.

----------


## pantelis

Αυτές οι δύο που μπήκαν σήμερα αρχές αντιγονιδων αριστερά και δεξιά τι νταλκα βαρανε; πολύ μικρές δεν είναι για vdsl;

----------


## deniSun

> Αυτές οι δύο που μπήκαν σήμερα αρχές αντιγονιδων αριστερά και δεξιά τι νταλκα βαρανε; πολύ μικρές δεν είναι για vdsl;


Ποιες δύο;

----------


## zzzleepy

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Σκέφτομαι να κάνω αίτηση για VDSL35. Επισυνάπτω τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου.
Πιστεύετε αξίζει τον κόπο; Σε τι ταχύτητες να ελπίζω;

----------


## pantelis

Ανεβαίνοντας την αντιγονιδων στα δεξιά με Πτολεμαίων. 2 μικρές ψιλό γκρίζες έχουν σκάψει και το πεζοδρόμιο σε κάποια σημεία.

----------


## deniSun

> Ανεβαίνοντας την αντιγονιδων στα δεξιά με Πτολεμαίων. 2 μικρές ψιλό γκρίζες έχουν σκάψει και το πεζοδρόμιο σε κάποια σημεία.


Μια φώτο θα βοηθούσε.

----------


## pantelis

Αν μπορέσω θα βγάλω αργοτερα

----------


## kyprianos

Καλησπέρα, σε συνέχεια της συζήτησης που είχαμε τις τελευταίες μέρες, ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποια γενικότερα περί vdsl όταν αυτό με το καλό έρθει στη γειτονιά εδώ.

Βλέπω τα στατιστικά του ρούτερ μου (dgn2200 v3 με πειραγμένο snr) και έχω attenuation 17.5/9.5 down/up. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι είμαι σε κάποια απόσταση από το κέντρο στην παρούσα φάση η οποία θα παραμείνει και με το vdsl;

Ή με το vdsl θα παίρνω από το κουτί εδώ στη γωνία (απόσταση 5μ από την οικοδομή) και θα αλλάξει το attenuation; Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Collective_Soul

Μπορει και να παιρνεις απο αλλο ΚΑΦΑΟ και οχι απο το πιο κοντινο

Αν εισαι στα 5μ τοτε θα πας στο Θεο

----------


## kyprianos

Σε ευχαριστώ, προφανώς θα δείξει όταν έρθει το vdsl. Ας ελπίσουμε να παίρνω από κουτί εδώ στη γωνία και να είναι καλές οι ταχύτητες όπως οι δικές σου.

----------


## deniSun

Δεν έχει σχέση μόνο η απόσταση αλλά και η ποιότητα της γραμμής έως και της εσωτερικής εγκατάστασης.

----------


## pantelis

Αυτή είναι επί της Σαλαμίνος  με Τσιμισκή γωνία. Αλλά και οι δύο που είδα αντιγονιδων ίδιες ειναι

----------


## kyprianos

Αυτή είχα βγάλει φώτο και εγώ στο #397 και επειδή έχω γραφείο στο νο.10 τελικά έμαθα ότι απλά φτιάχτηκε το καλώδιο επειδή διαμαρτυρήθηκε ένας στον 8ο όροφο για πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού...

----------


## deniSun

Αυτή είναι παλιού τύπου.
Είναι στο κέντρο Πλ. Δημοκρατίας και δεν την βλέπω στην να αλλάζει στην πρώτη φάση που τρέχει τώρα και συζητάμε.
Μπορεί να την άλλαξαν αλλά εξακολουθεί να μην είναι kv νέου τύπου με θέσεις για mini-dslam.

----------


## pantelis

Άρα και αυτές επί της αντιγονιδων είναι απλή αντικατάσταση λόγω παλαιότητας και προβλημάτων που είχαν. Οκ.

----------


## deniSun

> Άρα και αυτές επί της αντιγονιδων είναι απλή αντικατάσταση λόγω παλαιότητας και προβλημάτων που είχαν. Οκ.


Οι νέου τύπου έχουν σήμανση για παροχή ρεύματος.

----------


## vothros

Μόλις τώρα έκανα αίτηση για VDSL στην Forthnet. Μένω Κάτω Τούμπα. Έχει κανείς εμπειρία απο 'δω, απο Κάτω Τούμπα να μου πει εντυπώσεις αν είναι καλές οι ταχύτητες που πιάνει;;

----------


## deniSun

> Μόλις τώρα έκανα αίτηση για VDSL στην Forthnet. Μένω Κάτω Τούμπα. Έχει κανείς εμπειρία απο 'δω, απο Κάτω Τούμπα να μου πει εντυπώσεις αν είναι καλές οι ταχύτητες που πιάνει;;


Από κέντρο ή kv θα παίρνεις;

----------


## vothros

> Από κέντρο ή kv θα παίρνεις;


Ιδέα δεν έχω.....ούτε καν ξέρω τι είναι το kv....  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

εκανα και γω αιτηση την παρασκευη που μας περασε και μεθαυριο εχω ραντεβου για τη συνδεση.παρελαβα ηδη το ρουτερακι απο το καταστημα..ντεπω μενω διπλα στο κτηριο του οτε στην ολγας,οποτε περιμενω μεγαλα πραματα..

----------


## deniSun

> Ιδέα δεν έχω.....ούτε καν ξέρω τι είναι το kv....


kv είναι οι νέου τύπου καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ με mini-dslam.
Είναι σαν να έχεις ένα μίνι-κέντρο δίπλα σου.
Το att πλέον έχει σχέση με την απόσταση που έχεις από την καμπίνα και όχι από το κέντρο.
Έτσι κλειδώνεις πολύ κοντά στις ονομαστικές.

----------


## vothros

> kv είναι οι νέου τύπου καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ με mini-dslam.
> Είναι σαν να έχεις ένα μίνι-κέντρο δίπλα σου.
> Το att πλέον έχει σχέση με την απόσταση που έχεις από την καμπίνα και όχι από το κέντρο.
> Έτσι κλειδώνεις πολύ κοντά στις ονομαστικές.


Όταν ενεργοποιηθώ με το καλό θα ποστάρω τις ταχύτητες που κλειδώνω να μου πείτε αν είναι καλές/κακές/μέτριες. Τώρα είμαι σε φάση που περιμένω το VDSL ρούτερ να μου σταλθεί.

----------


## vothros

Σήμερα μου 'στειλε η Forthnet το VDSL router χωρίς να έχω συνδεθεί ακόμα στην VDSL.
Είπα να μπω στο μενού του ρούτερ για να δω σε τι ταχύτητα κλειδώνω με το νέο ρούτερ και με έκπληξη είδα ότι κλειδώνω στα 19. Ενώ με το ADSL router κλείδωνα στα 15.
Το ρούτερ που μου στείλανε είναι το ZTE ZXHN H168N.

----------


## YAziDis

Και με 16,9 attenuation και κλειδώνεις και στα 19, και δείχνει ότι η γραμμή μπορεί να ανεβεί και στα 20 ? Κατά τα άλλα προσπαθούν οι εταιρίες να μας πείσουν πως δεν παίζει να υπονομεύουν τις ταχύτητες....

----------


## deniSun

Αν πάνε με τους ρυθμούς αυτούς για ηλεκτροδότηση... δεν βλέπω να προλαβαίνουν με τίποτε έως το τέλος του '17.
1 συνεργείο βλέπω να δουλεύει και χρειάζεται 2-3 ημέρες για κάθε καμπίνα.

----------


## kyprianos

Δυστυχώς και εγώ έτσι το κόβω με τις ημερομηνίες, μάλλον πάει περίπατο το Q4 '17...

----------


## deniSun

Εκτός και αν το χρονοδιάγραμμα αφορούσε μόνο την τοποθέτηση και όχι την πλήρη παράδοση/ενεργοποίηση των kv.

----------


## blade_

συνδεθηκα 4 μερες μετα την αιτηση μου..ολα φαινονται αρκετα καλα

DSL Link Information
Link Status Up 
Modulation Type VDSL2 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 2490/29993 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 21230/49159 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 28.2/13 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 5.6/11.3 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 3.3/14.5 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/1201 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/10 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 0/4.5 symbols 
Profile 17a 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/479 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/2361845 


εχετε καποια προταση?περιμενα να ειναι λιγοτερο το att/down γιατι ειμαι πολυ κοντα στο κεντρο

2-3 speedtest που εκανα με βγαζει κοντα στα 26-2.5



επισης αν γνωριζει κανεις απο που αλλαζουμε ssid/wpa στο speedport entry 2i θα με υποχρεωνε..εχω φαει τα μενου κ δε βρισκω τπτ  :Razz:

----------


## deniSun

> συνδεθηκα 4 μερες μετα την αιτηση μου..ολα φαινονται αρκετα καλα
> 
> DSL Link Information
> Link Status Up 
> Modulation Type VDSL2 
> Actual Rate(Up/Down) 2490/29993 kbps 
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 21230/49159 kbps 
> Noise Margin(Up/Down) 28.2/13 dB 
> Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 5.6/11.3 dB 
> ...


Για 30άρι είσαι σούπερ.

----------


## Pokas

> συνδεθηκα 4 μερες μετα την αιτηση μου..ολα φαινονται αρκετα καλα
> 
> DSL Link Information
> Link Status Up 
> Modulation Type VDSL2 
> Actual Rate(Up/Down) 2490/29993 kbps 
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 21230/49159 kbps 
> Noise Margin(Up/Down) 28.2/13 dB 
> Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 5.6/11.3 dB 
> ...


Προς το παρον οπως λεει κ ο denisun εισαι μια χαρα, ωστοσο η γραμμη για τα χαρακτηριστικα επρεπε να δειχνει πολυ μεγαλυτερο attainable, θα αξιζε να κανεις δοκιμη στον κατανεμητη η αν δεν μπορεις, στο σπιτι μεσα. βγαλε ολες τις συσκευες απο πριζες και συνδεσε μονο το ρουτερ να δεις τι χαρακτηριστικα θα δωσει, αν δεν βαριεσαι δοκιμασε μια μια τις πριζες. Δεν εχεις προβλημα και οπως εισαι αλλα για να βεβαιωθεις οτι εισαι εσυ 100% οκ.

----------


## blade_

θα δω μερικες μερες πως θα παει κ βλεπουμε..μεχρι στιμης ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος..σκεφτομαι προς το εξαμηνο να ζητησω να παω στην HCN μεχρι να με συνδεσουν

----------


## kyprianos

Παιδιά καλημέρα. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν τελικά το συνεργείο που ηλεκτροδοτεί είναι ένα ξέρουμε το πρόγραμμα ή ότι οδηγίες πάρουνε εξ άνωθεν; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## deniSun

> θα δω μερικες μερες πως θα παει κ βλεπουμε..μεχρι στιμης ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος..σκεφτομαι προς το εξαμηνο να ζητησω να παω στην HCN μεχρι να με συνδεσουν


Πολύ ακριβή η hcn.
Βάλε και ότι το συνολικό bw της, δεν είναι και το μεγαλύτερο σε σχέση με τις ταχύτητες που δίνει.




> Παιδιά καλημέρα. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν τελικά το συνεργείο που ηλεκτροδοτεί είναι ένα ξέρουμε το πρόγραμμα ή ότι οδηγίες πάρουνε εξ άνωθεν; Ευχαριστώ.


Δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο το πρόγραμμα με το οποίο κινούνται.
Προς στιγμή... δεν υπάρχει καμία λογική για το πώς γίνεται η επιλογή των kv.
Δεν υπάρχει θέμα... η πρώτη καμπίνα που μπήκε, η τελευταία, η κεντρική, η πιο απομακρυσμένη κλπ.

----------


## TearDrop

> Παιδιά καλημέρα. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν τελικά το συνεργείο που ηλεκτροδοτεί είναι ένα ξέρουμε το πρόγραμμα ή ότι οδηγίες πάρουνε εξ άνωθεν; Ευχαριστώ.


Δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως λογική και πρόγραμμα στην ηλεκτροδότηση. Καμπίνα στα 100 μέτρα απο το σπίτι μου τοποθετήθηκε και ηλεκτροδοτήθηκε μετά απο 3 μήνες. Η καμπίνα που καλύπτει εμένα (απόσταση 60-70 μέτρα απο την παραπάνω) ηλεκτροδοτήθηκε 15 μήνες μετά την τοποθέτηση της (Ιούλιο 16 μπήκε, Νοέμβριο 17 πήρε ρεύμα, πριν 3-4 μέρες)

----------


## vothros

Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα κι εγώ. Κλειδώνω απ'ότι βλέπω στα 35. Πήρα τηλ τους τεχνικούς της Forthnet να ρωτήσω μήπως μπορώ να ανέβω κι άλλο, έκανε κάποιες μετρήσεις στην γραμμή μου και μου είπε οτι κάτι βραχυκυκλώνει την γραμμή μου. Για να μην τα πολυλογώ το πρόβλημα εντοπίστηκε στο πάνω απο 2 μέτρα καλώδιο που έχω συνδεδεμένο το ρούτερ (λόγω περίεργης διαρύθμισης του σπιτιού μου) και μου πρότεινε σαν λύση να πάω σε Power Line. Εσείς τί λέτε;; Πάντως πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα δεν έχω, πάει γρήγορα, αν και να πω την αλήθεια πιο πολύ με ενδιέφερε το upload το οποίο με καλύπτει αυτή την στιγμή.

----------


## deniSun

> Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα κι εγώ. Κλειδώνω απ'ότι βλέπω στα 35. Πήρα τηλ τους τεχνικούς της Forthnet να ρωτήσω μήπως μπορώ να ανέβω κι άλλο, έκανε κάποιες μετρήσεις στην γραμμή μου και μου είπε οτι κάτι βραχυκυκλώνει την γραμμή μου. Για να μην τα πολυλογώ το πρόβλημα εντοπίστηκε στο πάνω απο 2 μέτρα καλώδιο που έχω συνδεδεμένο το ρούτερ (λόγω περίεργης διαρύθμισης του σπιτιού μου) και μου πρότεινε σαν λύση να πάω σε Power Line. Εσείς τί λέτε;; Πάντως πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα δεν έχω, πάει γρήγορα, αν και να πω την αλήθεια πιο πολύ με ενδιέφερε το upload το οποίο με καλύπτει αυτή την στιγμή.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 187791


Από κέντρο παίρνεις ή καμπίνα;
snr 6... τα γνωστά κολπάκια της forthnet...

----------


## vothros

> Από κέντρο παίρνεις ή καμπίνα;
> snr 6... τα γνωστά κολπάκια της forthnet...


Δεν έχω ιδέα.
Ποιά είναι αυτά τα γνωστά κόλπα της Forthnet δλδ;; Επειδή δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι ποτέ.

----------


## deniSun

> Δεν έχω ιδέα.
> Ποιά είναι αυτά τα γνωστά κόλπα της Forthnet δλδ;; Επειδή δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι ποτέ.


Κατέβασμα του snr στα 6 για να κλειδώνεις παραπάνω, αγνοώντας τις συνέπειες στην σταθερότητα της γραμμής.

----------


## kyprianos

> Δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως λογική και πρόγραμμα στην ηλεκτροδότηση. Καμπίνα στα 100 μέτρα απο το σπίτι μου τοποθετήθηκε και ηλεκτροδοτήθηκε μετά απο 3 μήνες. Η καμπίνα που καλύπτει εμένα (απόσταση 60-70 μέτρα απο την παραπάνω) ηλεκτροδοτήθηκε 15 μήνες μετά την τοποθέτηση της (Ιούλιο 16 μπήκε, Νοέμβριο 17 πήρε ρεύμα, πριν 3-4 μέρες)


Άρα τελικά μήπως καταλήγουμε σε αυτό που είπε ο Denisun ότι δηλαδή το χρονοδιάγραμμα μπορεί να αφορά την εγκατάσταση και όχι απαραίτητα ρευματοδότηση των καμπινών; 

Πχ. την δικιά μου την βάλανε τον 02/17 δηλαδή πριν το 4ο 3μηνο του '17 αλλά δεν έχει πάρει ρεύμα ακόμα...

----------


## glamour_services

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν το Α/Κ Πλατείας Ελευθερίας (Βαρδάρη) είναι σε κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα για αλλαγή καμπινών σε vectoring? Καθώς περνάω από τη Μοναστηρίου για τη δουλειά βλέπω ότι έχουν ξεκινήσει και αλλάζουν αρκετές καμπίνες όμως βάζουν πάλι τις γνωστές ADSL!

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Κατέβασμα του snr στα 6 για να κλειδώνεις παραπάνω, αγνοώντας τις συνέπειες στην σταθερότητα της γραμμής.


Σωστο αυτο... παντως εγω τοσα χρονια με ξεκλειδωτο προφιλ στη φορθνετ adsl δεν ειχα θεματα σταθεροτητας (6snr και att 33db)
Tωρα με vdsl ακομα καλυτερα φυσικα λογω εγγυτητας

----------


## marcus1

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν το Α/Κ Πλατείας Ελευθερίας (Βαρδάρη) είναι σε κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα για αλλαγή καμπινών σε vectoring? Καθώς περνάω από τη Μοναστηρίου για τη δουλειά βλέπω ότι έχουν ξεκινήσει και αλλάζουν αρκετές καμπίνες όμως βάζουν πάλι τις γνωστές ADSL!


Πλατεία Δημοκρατίας θέλεις να πεις. Δυστυχώς αργούν λίγο ακόμα, είναι προγραμματισμένες για τρίτο τρίμηνο 2018 από την vodafone.

----------


## deniSun

> Άρα τελικά μήπως καταλήγουμε σε αυτό που είπε ο Denisun ότι δηλαδή το χρονοδιάγραμμα μπορεί να αφορά την εγκατάσταση και όχι απαραίτητα ρευματοδότηση των καμπινών; 
> 
> Πχ. την δικιά μου την βάλανε τον 02/17 δηλαδή πριν το 4ο 3μηνο του '17 αλλά δεν έχει πάρει ρεύμα ακόμα...


Είμαι σίγουρος για μία καμπίνα που ηλεκτροδοτήθηκε και λειτουργεί κανονικά. Ελεγμένο.
Άλλη μία είχα δει πριν 2 εβδομάδες που την ηλεκτροδοτούσαν. Δεν ξέρω αν την παρέδωσαν.
Από τότε έως σήμερα δεν συνάντησα πουθενά αλλού έργα ή ηλεκτροδοτημένη καμπίνα στο κέντρο.

----------


## kalathakia

Γειά σας! Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς τι παίζει με VDSL στην Άνω Τούμπα; Είμαι στην Wind και είδα πως στο κατάστημα της Λαμπράκη έφεραν οπτική ίνα. Τα έργα διήρκησαν κάνα 2-3 μέρες αλλά φέρανε ως εκεί οπτική. Ρώτησα στο κατάστημα αλλά μου είπαν πως δεν υπάρχει κάποια ενημέρωση.

----------


## deniSun

> Γειά σας! Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς τι παίζει με VDSL στην Άνω Τούμπα; Είμαι στην Wind και είδα πως στο κατάστημα της Λαμπράκη έφεραν οπτική ίνα. Τα έργα διήρκησαν κάνα 2-3 μέρες αλλά φέρανε ως εκεί οπτική. Ρώτησα στο κατάστημα αλλά μου είπαν πως δεν υπάρχει κάποια ενημέρωση.


Η καμπίνα σου είναι νέου τύπου;

----------


## kalathakia

> Η καμπίνα σου είναι νέου τύπου;


Καμπίνα δεν υπάρχει εκεί γύρω. Η οπτική είναι σαν να πηγαίνει μέσα στο κατάστημα.

----------


## deniSun

> Καμπίνα δεν υπάρχει εκεί γύρω. Η οπτική είναι σαν να πηγαίνει μέσα στο κατάστημα.


Για εσένα ρωτάω, όχι για το κατάστημα.
Το ότι παίρνει το κατάστημα δεν σημαίνει ότι θα πάρεις και εσύ.

----------


## blade_

> συνδεθηκα 4 μερες μετα την αιτηση μου..ολα φαινονται αρκετα καλα
> 
> DSL Link Information
> Link Status Up 
> Modulation Type VDSL2 
> Actual Rate(Up/Down) 2490/29993 kbps 
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 21230/49159 kbps 
> Noise Margin(Up/Down) 28.2/13 dB 
> Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 5.6/11.3 dB 
> ...


οτι speedtest εχω κανει δε παω πανω απο 26-27  αν κ σημερα επιασα 32 στο κατεβασμα ενος public torrent
τι φαση?

----------


## kyprianos

Καλημέρα, δηλαδή για να καταλάβω έβαλες 50άρα και πιάνεις γύρω στα 30...; Επειδή και εγώ όταν έρθει η ώρα από Forthnet θα βάλω να το έχω υπόψη μου.

Σήμερα το πρωί βρήκα τεχνικό του οτε ο οποίος είχε ανοίξει την καμπίνα 50 μέτρα από την δικιά μου επί της Χαλκέων απέναντι από την εκκλησία. Τον ρώτησα εν τάχει τι τρέχει με τις ηλεκτροδοτήσεις. Είπε κατά 99,9% πριν το '18 είναι στο πρόγραμμα αλλά δεν ήξερε περαιτέρω πληροφορίες.

----------


## jkoukos

Την 50άρα που την είδες; Το 30άρι πακέτο έχει.

----------


## kyprianos

Σωστά, μπέρδεψα το actual με το attainable..

----------


## YAziDis

> Γειά σας! Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς τι παίζει με VDSL στην Άνω Τούμπα; Είμαι στην Wind και είδα πως στο κατάστημα της Λαμπράκη έφεραν οπτική ίνα. Τα έργα διήρκησαν κάνα 2-3 μέρες αλλά φέρανε ως εκεί οπτική. Ρώτησα στο κατάστημα αλλά μου είπαν πως δεν υπάρχει κάποια ενημέρωση.


Στην Τούμπα αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν έχει αλλάξει καμιά καμπίνα. Ίσως μερικές μετρημένες στο χέρι. Αν θυμάμαι καλά η Vodafone έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή, αλλά δε νομίζω τώρα στα κοντά να αλλάζουν.

----------


## kyprianos

Καλημέρα. Με βάση και την πρόσφατη ανακοίνωση του προέδρου του ΟΤΕ για vectoring εντός του Νοεμβρίου, μήπως τελικά οι καμπίνες που θα ενεργοποιηθούν εντός του Νοεμβρίου θα προσφέρουν εξαρχής ταχύτητες άνω και των 50 mbps;

----------


## pantelis

Ενημερωτικά αυτά τα καφάο σαν την φώτο που ανέβασα λίγες σελίδες πριν τα είδα τοποθετημένα (2 τον αριθμό) και στην Νεάπολη. Τι παίζει με αυτά, ξέρει κάποιος;

----------


## andresalonika

> Ενημερωτικά αυτά τα καφάο σαν την φώτο που ανέβασα λίγες σελίδες πριν τα είδα τοποθετημένα (2 τον αριθμό) και στην Νεάπολη. Τι παίζει με αυτά, ξέρει κάποιος;


Χθες τα είδα κι εγώ. Σε παλαιότερο ποστ μου εδώ είχα αναφερθεί για κάτι σκαψίματα στη περιοχή όπου νόμιζα ότι πάμε για vdsl αλλά άκυρο μου είχε είπε ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ ότι επρόκειτο για βλάβη. Επίσης στην Ανδρέου Δημητρίου με Κων. Καραμανλή το βλέπω να αλλάζει κι εκείνο διότι στην βάση του έχει μεγάλη τρύπα και είναι εκτεθειμένο σε υγρασία κλπ με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται. Πάντως με βάση τα λεγόμενα του τεχνικού από το '18 θα ξεκινήσουν οι εργασίες για vdsl στη περιοχή (Νεάπολη επάνω παράλληλα από την οδό Λαγκαδά).

----------


## deniSun

> Ενημερωτικά αυτά τα καφάο σαν την φώτο που ανέβασα λίγες σελίδες πριν τα είδα τοποθετημένα (2 τον αριθμό) και στην Νεάπολη. Τι παίζει με αυτά, ξέρει κάποιος;


Νομίζω ότι εκτός του εξωτερικού κουτιού αλλάζουν και τις ρεγκλέτες.

----------


## tol1s

καλημερα,απο την παρασκευη εχει μπει καμπινα του οτε στην αρχη της βενιζελου στην νεαπολη,20 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου,δεν ξερω αν αφορα vdsl,επισεις ειχαν σκαψει 3 φορες μπροστα απο την πολυκατοικια μου πριν 1 μηνα για βλαβες,παντως αυτη η καμπινα υπηρχε και πριν απο πολλα χρονια αλλα ειχε αφαιρεθει.

----------


## andresalonika

> Νομίζω ότι εκτός του εξωτερικού κουτιού αλλάζουν και τις ρεγκλέτες.


Σήμερα (πάλι Νεάπολη) στο τέλος της Αγίου Γεωργίου πριν το φανάρι για την οδό Λαγκαδά στην αριστερή πλευρά στηνόταν νέο καφάο παλαιού τύπου βέβαια με ανοιχτή πόρτα όντως οι ρεγκλέτες ήταν καινούργιες. Γυάλιζαν όλα! Στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο δεν υπήρχε ποτέ κάποιο καφάο.

----------


## deniSun

> Σήμερα (πάλι Νεάπολη) στο τέλος της Αγίου Γεωργίου πριν το φανάρι για την οδό Λαγκαδά στην αριστερή πλευρά στηνόταν νέο καφάο παλαιού τύπου βέβαια με ανοιχτή πόρτα όντως οι ρεγκλέτες ήταν καινούργιες. Γυάλιζαν όλα! Στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο δεν υπήρχε ποτέ κάποιο καφάο.


Άρα ισχύει αυτό που είπα.
Οπότε μελλοντικά θα έχουν μόνο την εγκατάσταση του νέου τύπου κουτιού.

----------


## kotsos4u

Καλημέρα σήμερα συνδέθηκα VDSL 50/5 στην COSMOTE. Αγίου Δημητρίου 160. 

Παρακαλώ δείτε τα αποτελέσματα των speed test και τα στοιχεία του ρουτερ και πείτε μου αν είναι οκ η χρειάζεται να κάνω αλλαγές. 

Το κατέβασμα μήπως είναι λίγο; Υπόψιν πως έγινε από τηλεόραση συνδεδεμένη με ethernet με το ρουτερ. 

Η καλωδίωση είναι η εξής : ένα μπλε καλώδιο τηλεφώνου συνδέεται στην πρίζα του τοιχου και σε ένα VDSL splitter. Από εκεί ένα καλώδιο πάει στο router στο dsl και ένα στο τηλέφωνο.

----------


## marcus1

> Καλημέρα σήμερα συνδέθηκα VDSL 50/5 στην COSMOTE. Αγίου Δημητρίου 160. 
> 
> Παρακαλώ δείτε τα αποτελέσματα των speed test και τα στοιχεία του ρουτερ και πείτε μου αν είναι οκ η χρειάζεται να κάνω αλλαγές. 
> 
> Το κατέβασμα μήπως είναι λίγο; Υπόψιν πως έγινε από τηλεόραση συνδεδεμένη με ethernet με το ρουτερ. 
> 
> Η καλωδίωση είναι η εξής : ένα μπλε καλώδιο τηλεφώνου συνδέεται στην πρίζα του τοιχου και σε ένα VDSL splitter. Από εκεί ένα καλώδιο πάει στο router στο dsl και ένα στο τηλέφωνο.


Δες τον server με τον οποίο σε σύνδεσε αυτόματα. Foxboro, MA λέει (massachusets, υποθέτω; ). Γι'αυτό και το υψηλό Ping. Σε σύνδεση τόσο μακρινού server δε νομίζω ότι είναι ανησυχητικό το speedtest.

YΓ: Και πάρε μια παπουτσοθήκη βρε παιδί μου, μην τα αφήνεις έτσι χύμα κάτω τα παπούτσια.  :Razz:

----------


## kotsos4u

Το σπίτι τώρα φτιάχνεται για αυτό και η ακαταστασία  :Smile:  Τα στοιχεία του ρουτερ είναι οκ;

----------


## marcus1

> Το σπίτι τώρα φτιάχνεται για αυτό και η ακαταστασία  Τα στοιχεία του ρουτερ είναι οκ;


Για τόσο μακρινό σερβερ του speedtest ναι, οκ θα λεγα ότι είναι.

Δεν ήπια καφέ. Άλλο ρωτούσες.

Ναι είναι μια χαρά τα στατιστικά του ρούτερ.

----------


## kotsos4u

Μόνο σε αυτή τη σελίδα μπορώ με την τηλεόραση να μπω επειδή δεν έχει flash player. Τα στατιστικά μου παίζουν από 35 με 40 down και 4.5 up. Είναι καλά ; δε θα έπρεπε να φτάνουν τα 50;

- - - Updated - - -

*Update Μίλησα με τον ΟΤΕ και δηλώθηκε βλάβη διότι τα στατιστικά είναι χαμηλά όπως παραδέχθηκαν και οι ίδιοι. Μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 40-45 down. Ο συγχρονισμός βέβαια δείχνει άριστος.

----------


## deniSun

> Μόνο σε αυτή τη σελίδα μπορώ με την τηλεόραση να μπω επειδή δεν έχει flash player. Τα στατιστικά μου παίζουν από 35 με 40 down και 4.5 up. Είναι καλά ; δε θα έπρεπε να φτάνουν τα 50;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Update Μίλησα με τον ΟΤΕ και δηλώθηκε βλάβη διότι τα στατιστικά είναι χαμηλά όπως παραδέχθηκαν και οι ίδιοι. Μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 40-45 down. Ο συγχρονισμός βέβαια δείχνει άριστος.


att/snr τι έχεις;

----------


## kotsos4u

> att/snr τι έχεις;


Λίγο πιο πάνω έχω σε φωτογραφία όλα τα στατιστικά.

----------


## deniSun

> Λίγο πιο πάνω έχω σε φωτογραφία όλα τα στατιστικά.


Πόσα fec errors έχεις και σε τι διάστημα;

----------


## vothros

Φώναξα έναν τεχνικό καλωδιώσεων που έχω δίπλα απο την οικοδομή μου και του είπα να μου "φτιάξει" τα καλώδια του ίντερνετ και του τηλεφώνου. Έκανε ότι έκανε, κι εκεί που κλείδωνα στα 35 τώρα κλειδώνω στα 47!  :Smile: 
VDSL Forthnet, Κάτω Τούμπα, κοντά στον ΟΤΕ της Παπάφη.
Πώς σας φαίνεται;; Καλά είμαι;;

----------


## kotsos4u

Όλα φαίνονται καλά πλέον. Ήρθε SMS από τον ΟΤΕ ότι διόρθωσαν τη βλάβη. Αύριο θα πάω ξανά στο σπίτι το απόγευμα και θα τα δω πιο αναλυτικά. 

Με speedtest από λάπτοπ και ethernet τα παρακάτω στατιστικά. Υποθέτω πως είναι οκ.

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Φώναξα έναν τεχνικό καλωδιώσεων που έχω δίπλα απο την οικοδομή μου και του είπα να μου "φτιάξει" τα καλώδια του ίντερνετ και του τηλεφώνου. Έκανε ότι έκανε, κι εκεί που κλείδωνα στα 35 τώρα κλειδώνω στα 47! 
> VDSL Forthnet, Κάτω Τούμπα, κοντά στον ΟΤΕ της Παπάφη.
> Πώς σας φαίνεται;; Καλά είμαι;;


Κανονικα με τετοιο Attenuation επρεπε να κλειδωνεις 49.999

----------


## deniSun

Όσοι κλειδώνετε >45Μ είστε οκ.
Κοιτάτε όμως και τα fec errors.

----------


## dalas101

σε ερωτηση μου σε τεχνικο οτε που ηταν σε καμπινα σημερα. μου ειπε οτι μεμωνομενα ενεργοποιουν καποιες καμπινες και μεχρι φεβρουαριο μαρτιο το πολυ θα ενεργοποιηθουν ολες...για κεντρο...

----------


## deniSun

> σε ερωτηση μου σε τεχνικο οτε που ηταν σε καμπινα σημερα. μου ειπε οτι μεμωνομενα ενεργοποιουν καποιες καμπινες και μεχρι φεβρουαριο μαρτιο το πολυ θα ενεργοποιηθουν ολες...για κεντρο...


Να φανταστείς ότι εμένα μου είχε πει τεχνικός από ΕΡΜΟΥ ότι θα τις έχουν έτοιμες έως τον Αύγουστο (που μας πέρασε).

----------


## kyprianos

Καλημέρα, οπότε με τα ως άνω δεδομένα και επειδή χοντρικά σε κανά μήνα έχουμε και γιορτές, μήπως οι καμπίνες που ήταν για q4 '17 πάνε για q1 '18;

----------


## deniSun

Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια ένδειξη.
Απλά δεν είναι κατανοητό αν το χρονοδιάγραμμα αναφερόταν σε ενεργοποίηση ή απλή τοποθέτηση.

----------


## YAziDis

Νομίζω πως εδώ λογαριάζουμε και με έναν τρίτο. Το θέμα μας είναι το πότε θα τις συνδέσουν με το δίκτυο η ΔΕΗ. Σωστά; Δηλαδή νομίζω πως δεν είναι στο χέρι του ΟΤΕ

----------


## deniSun

> Νομίζω πως εδώ λογαριάζουμε και με έναν τρίτο. Το θέμα μας είναι το πότε θα τις συνδέσουν με το δίκτυο η ΔΕΗ. Σωστά; Δηλαδή νομίζω πως δεν είναι στο χέρι του ΟΤΕ


Φυσικά και δεν είναι στο χέρι του.
Αλλά όταν κάνεις συμφωνίες, βάζεις όρους.
Πιστεύω ότι σε έναν λογικό κόσμο μια τέτοιου είδους σύμβαση θα έπρεπε να εμπεριέχει όρους και ποινικές ρήτρες για το χρονοδιάγραμμα ηλεκτροδότησης.

----------


## kyprianos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω με βάση τις σημερινές εξαγγελίες από διάφορους παρόχους για ταχύτητες Fiber, οι καμπίνες που θα ενεργοποιηθούν θα μπορούν να πάνε άμεσα και σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## YAziDis

Στο 100αρι ναι. Για τα 200 mbps θα πρεπει να περιμενεις και αλλο

----------


## cbarbas

Fiber εδω,

fiber εκει, κοιτουσα και εγω σημερα εξω απο το παραθυρο να δω αλλα τζιφος!

Σορυ για το γελίο της υποθεσης αλλα με "εκαψαν" οι διαφημισεις τους πια!

----------


## deniSun

Ακόμα την ηλεκτροδότηση περιμένουμε και δεν βλέπω να έρχεται σύντομα.

----------


## alexnous

Εδώ και 3-4 μέρες και η δικιά μου καμπίνα γύρισε σε vectoring. Μεγάλη διαφορά στο attainable rate δεν είδα ( 21454/105528 kbps) αλλά παρατήρησα μεγάλη διαφορά στο ping. Πριν ο καλύτερος χρόνος που είχα πετύχει με κλειστά τα πάντα και lan ήταν 23ms. Tώρα με ΟΛΑ ανοιχτά και με wifi σε αρκετά μεγάλη απόσταση από το ρούτερ (10 μέτρα, σε άλλο δωμάτιο) το ping είναι στα 14ms. Θα το δοκιμάσω με lan και όλα κλειστά και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## deniSun

> Εδώ και 3-4 μέρες και η δικιά μου καμπίνα γύρισε σε vectoring. Μεγάλη διαφορά στο attainable rate δεν είδα ( 21454/105528 kbps) αλλά παρατήρησα μεγάλη διαφορά στο ping. Πριν ο καλύτερος χρόνος που είχα πετύχει με κλειστά τα πάντα και lan ήταν 23ms. Tώρα με ΟΛΑ ανοιχτά και με wifi σε αρκετά μεγάλη απόσταση από το ρούτερ (10 μέτρα, σε άλλο δωμάτιο) το ping είναι στα 14ms. Θα το δοκιμάσω με lan και όλα κλειστά και θα ενημερώσω.


Περιοχή/Κέντρο;

----------


## kotsos4u

Πριν 1 εβδομάδα ενεργοποιηθηκε η σύνδεση μου, VDSL 50 MBPS στην κοσμοτε.

Συνδέοντας απευθείας το ρουτερ με το desktop μέσω ethernet πιάνω 46 κατέβασμα και 4.5 ανέβασμα. Άψογες ταχύτητες δηλαδή.

Το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει στο ότι το ρουτερ με το desktop είναι σε διπλανά δωμάτια και δε μπορούν να συνδέονται ενσύρματα. Έτσι βάζω από το παλιό μου σπίτι 2 powerlinks που δίνει η Vodafone. Τα κάνω hard reset, τα συγχρονίσω και με το που τα συνδέω σε ρουτερ και pc βλέπω να σέρνεται το ίντερνετ. Μπαίνω στο speedtest βλέπω download 1.5mbps και ανέβασμα 0.2. Προφανώς κάτι πάει στραβά.

Τι μπορεί να φταιει για αυτό; Μήπως ότι και τα 2 powerlinks είναι συνδεδεμένα σε πολυμπριζα; Μήπως δεν υποστηρίζουν VDSL; Μήπως η καλωδίωση της οικοδομής που είναι πολύ παλιά; 

Εάν δεν βρεθεί λύση θα αγοράσω ένα καλό USB Receiver για να έχω ασύρματα internet. Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο κατάλληλο για VDSL; Η απόσταση ρουτερ και pc είναι 1.5 μέτρο χωρίς να παρεμβαλλεται τοίχος. Απλά μεσολαβεί μια πόρτα και για αυτό δε μπορώ να έχω καλώδιο ethernet.

----------


## ifaigios

> Πριν 1 εβδομάδα ενεργοποιηθηκε η σύνδεση μου, VDSL 50 MBPS στην κοσμοτε.
> 
> Συνδέοντας απευθείας το ρουτερ με το desktop μέσω ethernet πιάνω 46 κατέβασμα και 4.5 ανέβασμα. Άψογες ταχύτητες δηλαδή.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει στο ότι το ρουτερ με το desktop είναι σε διπλανά δωμάτια και δε μπορούν να συνδέονται ενσύρματα. Έτσι βάζω από το παλιό μου σπίτι 2 powerlinks που δίνει η Vodafone. Τα κάνω hard reset, τα συγχρονίσω και με το που τα συνδέω σε ρουτερ και pc βλέπω να σέρνεται το ίντερνετ. Μπαίνω στο speedtest βλέπω download 1.5mbps και ανέβασμα 0.2. Προφανώς κάτι πάει στραβά.
> 
> Τι μπορεί να φταιει για αυτό; Μήπως ότι και τα 2 powerlinks είναι συνδεδεμένα σε πολυμπριζα; Μήπως δεν υποστηρίζουν VDSL; Μήπως η καλωδίωση της οικοδομής που είναι πολύ παλιά; 
> 
> Εάν δεν βρεθεί λύση θα αγοράσω ένα καλό USB Receiver για να έχω ασύρματα internet. Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο κατάλληλο για VDSL; Η απόσταση ρουτερ και pc είναι 1.5 μέτρο χωρίς να παρεμβαλλεται τοίχος. Απλά μεσολαβεί μια πόρτα και για αυτό δε μπορώ να έχω καλώδιο ethernet.


Άσε τα power links και βάλε ένα απλό WiFi adapter να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου. Με ένα TL-WN722N θα είσαι κομπλέ.

----------


## deniSun

> Πριν 1 εβδομάδα ενεργοποιηθηκε η σύνδεση μου, VDSL 50 MBPS στην κοσμοτε.
> 
> Συνδέοντας απευθείας το ρουτερ με το desktop μέσω ethernet πιάνω 46 κατέβασμα και 4.5 ανέβασμα. Άψογες ταχύτητες δηλαδή.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει στο ότι το ρουτερ με το desktop είναι σε διπλανά δωμάτια και δε μπορούν να συνδέονται ενσύρματα. Έτσι βάζω από το παλιό μου σπίτι 2 powerlinks που δίνει η Vodafone. Τα κάνω hard reset, τα συγχρονίσω και με το που τα συνδέω σε ρουτερ και pc βλέπω να σέρνεται το ίντερνετ. Μπαίνω στο speedtest βλέπω download 1.5mbps και ανέβασμα 0.2. Προφανώς κάτι πάει στραβά.
> 
> Τι μπορεί να φταιει για αυτό; Μήπως ότι και τα 2 powerlinks είναι συνδεδεμένα σε πολυμπριζα; Μήπως δεν υποστηρίζουν VDSL; Μήπως η καλωδίωση της οικοδομής που είναι πολύ παλιά; 
> 
> Εάν δεν βρεθεί λύση θα αγοράσω ένα καλό USB Receiver για να έχω ασύρματα internet. Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο κατάλληλο για VDSL; Η απόσταση ρουτερ και pc είναι 1.5 μέτρο χωρίς να παρεμβαλλεται τοίχος. Απλά μεσολαβεί μια πόρτα και για αυτό δε μπορώ να έχω καλώδιο ethernet.


Μάλλον θα πρέπει να ρωτήσεις αλλού.
Εδώ συζητάμε για άλλα πράγματα.

----------


## Akasha

καμπίνα 285 οδος Γραβιάς σκάψαν σήμερα για καλώδια ρεύματος νομίζω διπλά ακριβώς στην καμπίνα

----------


## zapatista

Καλησπέρα!Γνωρίζει κανείς για την ενεργοποίηση VDSL στην περιοχή ΡΟΣΤΑΝ? Από ότι έχω δει στην περιοχή μέχρι Μαρτίου τουλάχιστον ,έχουν μπει καινούργιες καμπίνες!

----------


## deniSun

Στο κέντρο ΕΡΜΟΥ αναφέρομαι.

----------


## Hypixely

Ρε παιδιά για Λητή έχει κανείς ιδέα, και αν δεν έρχεται σύντομα σε πόσο περίπου θα έρθει??

----------


## deniSun

> Ρε παιδιά για Λητή έχει κανείς ιδέα, και αν δεν έρχεται σύντομα σε πόσο περίπου θα έρθει??


Δεν την βλέπω στην πρώτη φάση.

----------


## Akasha

Όταν περνούσαν τα καλώδια δεη σε μια καμπίνα που μίλησα με έναν είπε οτι η δεη τους καθυστερεί με της αδειες έχουν καμπίνες που είναι χωρίς ρεύμα ένα χρόνο+

----------


## TearDrop

> Όταν περνούσαν τα καλώδια δεη σε μια καμπίνα που μίλησα με έναν είπε οτι η δεη τους καθυστερεί με της αδειες έχουν καμπίνες που είναι χωρίς ρεύμα ένα χρόνο+


Ισχύει. Η δική μου καμπίνα έκανε 16 μήνες να πάρει ρεύμα. Δεν είναι θέμα της ΔΕΗ αλλά του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.

----------


## deniSun

Εννοείται ότι σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## eg29

Σήμερα σκαβουν στην καμπίνα μου για ρευματοδοσια (Α.Κ Ρονσταν), ξέρουμε σε πόσο καιρο μπορεί να δώσει vdsl υπηρεσίες ?

----------


## Akasha

checkare το σιτε διαθεσιμοτητας του οτε ενημερώνετε άμεσα αφού ενεργοποιηθει η καμπίνα ποια καμπίνα είναι τι αριθμό εκεί κοντά είμαι και εγω και περιμένω...

----------


## eg29

> checkare το σιτε διαθεσιμοτητας του οτε ενημερώνετε άμεσα αφού ενεργοποιηθει η καμπίνα ποια καμπίνα είναι τι αριθμό εκεί κοντά είμαι και εγω και περιμένω...


Νο 253 αλεξανδρειας με αναλήψεως

----------


## Akasha

αλεξανδριας με γραβιας αυτή που είδα εγώ και μαρτιου με ολγας περνάει οπτική ίνα η wind

----------


## eg29

Το Α.Κ Ρονσταν το έχει αναλάβει ο οτε με πρόγνωση για vectoring Q4/2017, αυτο που είδες μπορεί αν ήταν οπτική για το καταστημα wind που είναι λιγο πιο πέρα.

----------


## TearDrop

> αλεξανδριας με γραβιας αυτή που είδα εγώ και μαρτιου με ολγας περνάει οπτική ίνα η wind


H WIND μπορεί να περνάει οπτική για 1002 διαφορετικούς λόγους, 99% δεν αφορά οικιακούς πελάτες (άμεσα ή έμμεσα)

----------


## deniSun

> Σήμερα σκαβουν στην καμπίνα μου για ρευματοδοσια (Α.Κ Ρονσταν), ξέρουμε σε πόσο καιρο μπορεί να δώσει vdsl υπηρεσίες ?


2-3 μέρες αφού φύγει η ΔΕΗ.

----------


## Akasha

> H WIND μπορεί να περνάει οπτική για 1002 διαφορετικούς λόγους, 99% δεν αφορά οικιακούς πελάτες (άμεσα ή έμμεσα)


Ναι άλλα άφησαν και φυλλαδια wind fiber στην γειτονια

----------


## aimilios95

Παρατήρησα και γω κίνηση για ρευματοδοσία τις τελευταίες μέρες.. Σκάψαν και έχουν τελειώσει την 283 (Διαλέττη με Μανουσογιαννάκη αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και σήμερα ξεκίνησαν την 279 πάνω στη Δεσπεραί.. Άντε να παίρνουν μπρος σιγά σιγά γιατί η αναμονή με το 7αρι στο down σκοτώνει :P

----------


## deniSun

> Παρατήρησα και γω κίνηση για ρευματοδοσία τις τελευταίες μέρες.. Σκάψαν και έχουν τελειώσει την 283 (Διαλέττη με Μανουσογιαννάκη αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και σήμερα ξεκίνησαν την 279 πάνω στη Δεσπεραί.. Άντε να παίρνουν μπρος σιγά σιγά γιατί η αναμονή με το 7αρι στο down σκοτώνει :P


Σίγουρα είναι για ηλεκτροδότηση και όχι για οπτική;

----------


## aimilios95

Φαντάζομαι πως ναι, θα το τσεκάρω και αύριο και εάν δω και κάποιον εκεί θα τον ρωτήσω. Φυσιολογικά πάντως θα έπρεπε να είναι για την ηλεκτροδότηση, έχω πολύ καιρό να δω κίνηση στην περιοχή και τις τελευταίες δύο εβδομάδες βλέπω γενικά στο κέντρο εργασίες σε καμπίνες, οπότε κάτι πάει να γίνει.

----------


## marcus1

> Ναι άλλα άφησαν και φυλλαδια wind fiber στην γειτονια


Τα φυλλάδια τα αφήνουν όπου να'ναι για διαφήμιση. Πχ στη γειτονιά μου άφησαν κι εδώ φυλλάδια wind fiber. Θα καλυφθεί από OTE (και υποθέτω θα διαθέσει η wind τα πακέτα της μέσω αυτού) το... τέλος 2018.

----------


## deniSun

> Φαντάζομαι πως ναι, θα το τσεκάρω και αύριο και εάν δω και κάποιον εκεί θα τον ρωτήσω. Φυσιολογικά πάντως θα έπρεπε να είναι για την ηλεκτροδότηση, έχω πολύ καιρό να δω κίνηση στην περιοχή και τις τελευταίες δύο εβδομάδες βλέπω γενικά στο κέντρο εργασίες σε καμπίνες, οπότε κάτι πάει να γίνει.


Σου το λέω γιατί στην Ι.Δραγούμη σκάβουν συνέχεια αλλά για οπτική.

----------


## TearDrop

> 2-3 μέρες αφού φύγει η ΔΕΗ.


2-3 μήνες εννοείς. Η δική μου καμπίνα πήρε ρεύμα πριν 1 μήνα και ακόμα δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## deniSun

> 2-3 μήνες εννοείς. Η δική μου καμπίνα πήρε ρεύμα πριν 1 μήνα και ακόμα δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα.


Απάντησα σε πόσο χρόνο τελειώνει ο ΟΤΕ αφότου αναλάβει από την ΔΕΗ.

----------


## tol1s

μπηκε και 2η καμπινα διπλα μου με κωδικο 455,αυτη ειναι πανω στην ελ.βενιζελου στην νεαπολη,η 2η εχει κωδικο 452 και ειναι 10 μετρα αποσταση απεναντι στο στενακι,γενικα γυρψ απο εμενα εχω δει ηδη τρεις καμπινες.

----------


## deniSun

> μπηκε και 2η καμπινα διπλα μου με κωδικο 455,αυτη ειναι πανω στην ελ.βενιζελου στην νεαπολη,η 2η εχει κωδικο 452 και ειναι 10 μετρα αποσταση απεναντι στο στενακι,γενικα γυρψ απο εμενα εχω δει ηδη τρεις καμπινες.


Φαίνεται είσαι στα όρια.
Καλή ενεργοποίηση.

----------


## ifaigios

Ξέρει κανείς σε ποιο κέντρο ανήκει η περιοχή της Δόξας; (ενδεικτικά στο χάρτη)

Έχω σπίτι στην περιοχή και θέλω να μάθω αν υπάρχει κάποιο πλάνο να μπουν καμπίνες για VDSL, διότι οι ταχύτητες στην περιοχή με ADSL κυμαίνονται στα ελεεινά επίπεδα των 6-8Mbps μαξ (τσεκαρισμένο από γείτονες).

----------


## jkoukos

Σύμφωνα με τον χάρτη, στο Α/Κ 989 Απόστολος Παύλος.
Το συγκεκριμένο Α/Κ το ανέλαβε η Vodafone, με ολοκλήρωση του χρόνου τέτοια εποχή (Q3/2018).

----------


## aimilios95

> Φαντάζομαι πως ναι, θα το τσεκάρω και αύριο και εάν δω και κάποιον εκεί θα τον ρωτήσω. Φυσιολογικά πάντως θα έπρεπε να είναι για την ηλεκτροδότηση, έχω πολύ καιρό να δω κίνηση στην περιοχή και τις τελευταίες δύο εβδομάδες βλέπω γενικά στο κέντρο εργασίες σε καμπίνες, οπότε κάτι πάει να γίνει.


Τελικά ήταν όντως για ηλεκτροδότηση, έχουν ξεκινήσει από Τρίτη το σκάψιμο, οι εργασίες όμως ακόμη δεν έχουν τελειώσει. Ελπίζω να έρθει και η ενεργοποίηση σύντομα.

----------


## ifaigios

> Σύμφωνα με τον χάρτη, στο Α/Κ 989 Απόστολος Παύλος.
> Το συγκεκριμένο Α/Κ το ανέλαβε η Vodafone, με ολοκλήρωση του χρόνου τέτοια εποχή (Q3/2018).


Σε ευχαριστώ, δεν είχα υπόψη μου το συγκεκριμένο site.

Άντε να δούμε πώς θα προχωρήσει και η Vodafone τα έργα, αν του χρόνου τέτοιο καιρό μπει VDSL θα στήσουμε πανηγύρι με τους γείτονες.

----------


## dimitris2627

καλημερα καμπινα 243 δεσπεραι με σβωλου βλεπω σκαψιματα σημερα και αυριο θα εχει διακοπη ρευματος για 2 ωρες θελω να πιστευω οτι θα θα δωσει ρευμα η δεη .αν δωσει ρευμα με το καλο μετα απο ποσες μερες ενεργοποιει ο οτε?

----------


## cranky

Κατα μέσο όρο, 2 με 3 βδομάδες, απ' όσα λένε εδω μέσα.

----------


## kyprianos

Παιδία καλησπέρα, κάποιος από Ερμού που να πήρε το μάτι του κάποια κινητικότητα τις τελευταίες μέρες...; Μάλλον όχι, άρα λίγο δύσκολο να γίνει κάτι πριν τις γιορτές, όχι απίθανο βέβαια.

Οπότε πάμε για Q1 '18 και...βλέπουμε;

----------


## deniSun

> Παιδία καλησπέρα, κάποιος από Ερμού που να πήρε το μάτι του κάποια κινητικότητα τις τελευταίες μέρες...; Μάλλον όχι, άρα λίγο δύσκολο να γίνει κάτι πριν τις γιορτές, όχι απίθανο βέβαια.
> 
> Οπότε πάμε για Q1 '18 και...βλέπουμε;


Δεν κινείται τίποτε.

----------


## YAziDis

Σημερα παιζει να ηλεκτροδοτησαν τουλαχιστον στην Τσιμισκη 4-5 καμπινες παντως.

----------


## NUTSIS

> Σε ευχαριστώ, δεν είχα υπόψη μου το συγκεκριμένο site.
> 
> Άντε να δούμε πώς θα προχωρήσει και η Vodafone τα έργα, αν του χρόνου τέτοιο καιρό μπει VDSL θα στήσουμε πανηγύρι με τους γείτονες.


Γιατί δεν κοιτάς αν σε καλύπτει η HCN. Με ενα 35άρι (συν 45 ενεργοποίηση) θα εχεις 60/20 ή με 25 ευρώ 30/10 και τη βασική τηλεφωνία.
Συν ότι ειναι καθαρή οπτική, συν ότι μπορεις να την διακοψεις για ενα εξάμηνο, συν ότι μπορεις να αναβαθμίζεις και να υποβαθμίζεις τήν σύνδεση κατα την βούλησή σου.

----------


## deniSun

> Γιατί δεν κοιτάς αν σε καλύπτει η HCN. Με ενα 35άρι (συν 45 ενεργοποίηση) θα εχεις 60/20 ή με 25 ευρώ 30/10 και τη βασική τηλεφωνία.
> Συν ότι ειναι καθαρή οπτική, συν ότι μπορεις να την διακοψεις για ενα εξάμηνο, συν ότι μπορεις να αναβαθμίζεις και να υποβαθμίζεις τήν σύνδεση κατα την βούλησή σου.


Πλην ότι στο σύνολο με τηλεφωνία απεριόριστα είναι πιο ακριβή.
Πλην ότι το συνολικό bw του δικτύου της είναι πολύ μικρό έως ελάχιστο για τις ταχύτητες που προσφέρει.
Πλην το θέμα της υποστήριξης.
Πλην ο χρόνος ενεργοποίησης.
Πλην ότι έχουν πολύ περιορισμένη κάλυψη.

----------


## athtsa

Φιλελλήνων 18 (ΑΚ ΡΟΣΤΑΝ) την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα είχαμε 3 μέρες διακοπή στο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο...Η ενημέρωση ήταν ότι γίνεται η μετάβαση στις καμπίνες VDSL. Σύμφωνα με τον ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟ θα δωθεί σύντομα VDSL στην ευρύτερη περιοχή...Ίδωμεν...

----------


## deniSun

> Φιλελλήνων 18 (ΑΚ ΡΟΣΤΑΝ) την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα είχαμε 3 μέρες διακοπή στο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο...Η ενημέρωση ήταν ότι γίνεται η μετάβαση στις καμπίνες VDSL. Σύμφωνα με τον ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟ θα δωθεί σύντομα VDSL στην ευρύτερη περιοχή...Ίδωμεν...


Τα άλλα κέντρα της Θεσ/νίκης, πλην της ΕΡΜΟΥ, μπορεί να πέσετε μέσα στο χρονοδιάγραμμα.

----------


## athtsa

> Τα άλλα κέντρα της Θεσ/νίκης, πλην της ΕΡΜΟΥ, μπορεί να πέσετε μέσα στο χρονοδιάγραμμα.


Απλά δεν έχω πειστεί με το πλάνο τους. Διότι την μια απο τον ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟ μου λέν εντος των ημερών, ενω την άλλη μου λεν δεν υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία και θα πρέπει να αναμένετε....

----------


## deniSun

> Απλά δεν έχω πειστεί με το πλάνο τους. Διότι την μια απο τον ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟ μου λέν εντος των ημερών, ενω την άλλη μου λεν δεν υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία και θα πρέπει να αναμένετε....


Ανάλογα πόσο ενημερωμένο είναι το σύστημα.

----------


## Akasha

γίνονται πολλές εργασίες ηλεκτροδοτησης σε καμπίνες της αναλήψεως τις τελευταίες μέρες

----------


## NUTSIS

> Πλην ότι στο σύνολο με τηλεφωνία απεριόριστα είναι πιο ακριβή.
> Πλην ότι το συνολικό bw του δικτύου της είναι πολύ μικρό έως ελάχιστο για τις ταχύτητες που προσφέρει.
> Πλην το θέμα της υποστήριξης.
> Πλην ο χρόνος ενεργοποίησης.
> Πλην ότι έχουν πολύ περιορισμένη κάλυψη.


Για το δευτερο πλήν, ο άνθρωπος ειναι με κάκιστη γραμμή adsl, και λέμε για το συνολικό bw της HCN; 
Για το τρίτο πλήν που αναφέρεις, προτείνεις να περιμένει ενα χρόνο με adsl ή μεχρι να αναβαθμιστεί σε vdsl από την vodafon ωστε να εχει καλή υποστήριξη; 
Για τα υπόλοιπα έγραψα "αν σε καλύπτει".
Ας το κοιτάξει ο ίδιος αν τον ενδιαφέρει, υπάρχει ολόκληρο θεμα για την HCN εδω, ας ρωτήσει τους ήδη χρήστες.
Υπόψιν ότι εγω ειμαι στην Κέρκυρα, δεν εχω καμια σχέση με την HCN, μην έχουμε παρεξηγήσεις.

----------


## deniSun

> Για το δευτερο πλήν, ο άνθρωπος ειναι με κάκιστη γραμμή adsl, και λέμε για το συνολικό bw της HCN; 
> Για το τρίτο πλήν που αναφέρεις, προτείνεις να περιμένει ενα χρόνο με adsl ή μεχρι να αναβαθμιστεί σε vdsl από την vodafon ωστε να εχει καλή υποστήριξη; 
> Για τα υπόλοιπα έγραψα "αν σε καλύπτει".
> Ας το κοιτάξει ο ίδιος αν τον ενδιαφέρει, υπάρχει ολόκληρο θεμα για την HCN εδω, ας ρωτήσει τους ήδη χρήστες.
> Υπόψιν ότι εγω ειμαι στην Κέρκυρα, δεν εχω καμια σχέση με την HCN, μην έχουμε παρεξηγήσεις.


Το ότι στην περιοχή του μπορεί να έχει μόνο και μία εναλλακτική λύση, που οικονομικά κλπ μπορεί να μην το συμφέρει, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα την ακολουθήσει έτσι απλά γιατί στην παρούσα φάση έχει προβλήματα.

----------


## Akasha

όπως τα λέει ο denisun αν κάποιος δεν χρησιμοποιεί το τηλέφωνο η hcn είναι οκ αλλά οι χρεώσεις τηλεφώνου είναι ...

----------


## deniSun

> όπως τα λέει ο denisun αν κάποιος δεν χρησιμοποιεί το τηλέφωνο η hcn είναι οκ αλλά οι χρεώσεις τηλεφώνου είναι ...


Πέρασα αυτές τις μέρες από 2-3 σημεία.
Η εγκατάσταση του κιβωτίου που κάνει έξω από την πολυκατοικία είναι άθλια.
Θα ανεβάσω photos.
Στα 2-3 σημεία της περιοχής μου, όλα τα κουτιά τους είναι ξεχαρβαλωμένα.
Έχουν κρεμάσει και πλέον είναι έρμαια του κάθε μπαχαλάκη.
Τα καλώδια είναι τελείως εκτεθειμένα κρεμασμένα στους τοίχους με καρφάκια που έχουν φύγει από την θέση τους.
Άντε να εμπιστευτείς μια τέτοια εταιρεία.
Κρίμα γιατί και εγώ σκεφτόμουν σοβαρά κάποια στιγμή για μετάβαση.
Αλλά πλέον... ούτε με σφαίρες.

----------


## sdikr

> Πέρασα αυτές τις μέρες από 2-3 σημεία.
> Η εγκατάσταση του κιβωτίου που κάνει έξω από την πολυκατοικία είναι άθλια.
> Θα ανεβάσω photos.
> Στα 2-3 σημεία της περιοχής μου, όλα τα κουτιά τους είναι ξεχαρβαλωμένα.
> Έχουν κρεμάσει και πλέον είναι έρμαια του κάθε μπαχαλάκη.
> Τα καλώδια είναι τελείως εκτεθειμένα κρεμασμένα στους τοίχους με καρφάκια που έχουν φύγει από την θέση τους.
> Άντε να εμπιστευτείς μια τέτοια εταιρεία.
> Κρίμα γιατί και εγώ σκεφτόμουν σοβαρά κάποια στιγμή για μετάβαση.
> Αλλά πλέον... ούτε με σφαίρες.


Πες πως δεν σου αρέσει η εταιρία, μην ψάχνεις δικαιολογίες.
Αυτό που λες περι ερμαριών, καλωδίων και λοιπά αν τα έλεγες και για τον ΟΤΕ  δεν θα έπρεπε να έχεις τώρα τηλέφωνο

----------


## deniSun

> Πες πως δεν σου αρέσει η εταιρία, μην ψάχνεις δικαιολογίες.
> Αυτό που λες περι ερμαριών, καλωδίων και λοιπά αν τα έλεγες και για τον ΟΤΕ  δεν θα έπρεπε να έχεις τώρα τηλέφωνο


Κάνεις λάθος.
Δεν δικαιολογούμαι.
Το βασικό κριτήριό μου ήταν το κόστος.
Το καλοκαίρι, βλέποντας ότι η ιστορία με τον ΟΤΕ θα τραβήξει αρκετά, σκεφτόμουν να πάω στην hcn.
Με αυτό το σκεπτικό έλεγα να δίνω το κάτι παραπάνω και να κάνω την μετάβαση.
Αλλά όταν είδα την προχειρότητα...
+ όλα όσα είπα παραπάνω.
Μάλλον δεν λέει... τουλάχιστον για εμένα.

Και για να πειστείς... δεσμεύομαι να ποστάρω photos.
Και μετά το συζητάμε.

----------


## cbarbas

Παντως

παιδια στη σελιδα τους στο φατσαμπουκ εχει παρα πολλα παραπονα για καθυστερησεις και ακομη και για μη διεκπεραιωση συνδεσεων γενικα.

----------


## jkoukos

> Και για να πειστείς... δεσμεύομαι να ποστάρω photos.
> Και μετά το συζητάμε.


Δεν είναι θέμα να γίνεις πιστευτός. Άλλο σου λέει.
Αν είχες την ίδια γνώμη και για το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, που είναι το μοναδικό για την χώρα μας και στην πλειοψηφία είναι σε απαράδεκτη κατάσταση, τότε δεν θα έπρεπε να είχες σύνδεση μέχρι σήμερα, σύμφωνα με την κριτική σου.

----------


## Akasha

> Δεν είναι θέμα να γίνεις πιστευτός. Άλλο σου λέει.
> Αν είχες την ίδια γνώμη και για το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, που είναι το μοναδικό για την χώρα μας και στην πλειοψηφία είναι σε απαράδεκτη κατάσταση, τότε δεν θα έπρεπε να είχες σύνδεση μέχρι σήμερα, σύμφωνα με την κριτική σου.


εγώ κάθομαι μόνο και μόνο οτε γιατί είναι σταθερός δεν έχει προβλήματα με dc  και ας κλειδώνω στα 7mbps

----------


## jkoukos

Κανείς πράττει αυτό που τον βολεύει. Δεν τίθεται θέμα σε αυτό.

----------


## NUTSIS

Και εγω στην Κέρκυρα ειμαι σταθερός στον ΟΤΕ στην σύνδεση vdsl με αρκετά μεγαλύτερο κόστος σε σχέση με τους εναλλακτικούς.
Αν όμως ειχα την επιλογή οπτικής μέσω HCN ή INALAN θα ειχα φύγει καλπάζοντας.

----------


## sdikr

> Κάνεις λάθος.
> Δεν δικαιολογούμαι.
> Το βασικό κριτήριό μου ήταν το κόστος.
> Το καλοκαίρι, βλέποντας ότι η ιστορία με τον ΟΤΕ θα τραβήξει αρκετά, σκεφτόμουν να πάω στην hcn.
> Με αυτό το σκεπτικό έλεγα να δίνω το κάτι παραπάνω και να κάνω την μετάβαση.
> Αλλά όταν είδα την προχειρότητα...
> + όλα όσα είπα παραπάνω.
> Μάλλον δεν λέει... τουλάχιστον για εμένα.
> 
> ...


Το έχω το κουτί της HCN απο έξω και το βλέπω, καθώς και το καλώδιο που είναι με τα ρόκα στον τοίχο, δεν χρειάζεται φώτο,  ακόμα βλέπω σε τι κατάσταση είναι τα Box του ΟΤΕ,  και μέχρι πριν λίγο διάστημα τα καφάο (τα αλλάξανε τώρα)

Ο Jkoukos κατάλαβε τι θέλω να πω  :One thumb up:

----------


## deniSun

> Το έχω το κουτί της HCN απο έξω και το βλέπω, καθώς και το καλώδιο που είναι με τα ρόκα στον τοίχο, δεν χρειάζεται φώτο,  ακόμα βλέπω σε τι κατάσταση είναι τα Box του ΟΤΕ,  και μέχρι πριν λίγο διάστημα τα καφάο (τα αλλάξανε τώρα)
> 
> Ο Jkoukos κατάλαβε τι θέλω να πω


Κατάλαβα τι θέλεις να πεις.
Και φυσικά έχω την ίδια γνώμη και για το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.
Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα στον ΟΤΕ ή ότι στον ΟΤΕ όλα είναι τέλεια και λειτουργούν τέλεια.
Το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ είναι απαρχαιωμένο, κακώς συντηρημένο κλπ.
Το δίκτυο της hcn όμως... τώρα στήνεται.
Άρα δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις το παλιό δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ με το νέο της hcn.
Αν θέλεις μπορείς να κάνεις σύγκριση τις νέες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ με τα hcn box.
Γι αυτό το τελευταίο μιλάω...

Βλέποντας λοιπόν τις παραπάνω φωτο και μια νέα καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ... βγάλε εσύ συμπέρασμα.

----------


## sdikr

> Κατάλαβα τι θέλεις να πεις.
> Και φυσικά έχω την ίδια γνώμη και για το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.
> Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα στον ΟΤΕ ή ότι στον ΟΤΕ όλα είναι τέλεια και λειτουργούν τέλεια.
> Το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ είναι απαρχαιωμένο, κακώς συντηρημένο κλπ.
> Το δίκτυο της hcn όμως... τώρα στήνεται.
> Άρα δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις το παλιό δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ με το νέο της hcn.
> Αν θέλεις μπορείς να κάνεις σύγκριση τις νέες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ με τα hcn box.
> Γι αυτό το τελευταίο μιλάω...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 189137Συνημμένο Αρχείο 189138
> Βλέποντας λοιπόν τις παραπάνω φωτο και μια νέα καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ... βγάλε εσύ συμπέρασμα.


Για τα Grafity μιλάς; αυτά ήταν και εκεί πριν φύγουν οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ που βάλανε την καμπίνα στην θέση τους.
Το ότι βγήκανε τα ουπα απο τον τοίχο,  πάλι είμαι σίγουρος πως δεν το έκανε μόνο του το ντουλαπάκι

Πάντως είναι στο ίδιο χρώμα όταν τα βάζουνε,  αυτό το έχω δεί με τα μάτια μου, δεν πρόλαβα να τραβήξω φώτο, μέχρι να βάλω το χέρι στην τσέπη είχε ΜΠΑΟΚ πάνω  :Razz:

----------


## dalas101

Θα πρεπει να σεβεσαι την καθε αντιπαλη ομαδα και οχι να ειρωνευεσαι.ζητα συγγνωμη.

----------


## sdikr

> Θα πρεπει να σεβεσαι την καθε αντιπαλη ομαδα και οχι να ειρωνευεσαι.ζητα συγγνωμη.


Και να φανταστείς κάνει και κρύο.........

----------


## dalas101

εισαι απαραδεκτος,συνεχιζεις να ειρωνευεσαι.στην φωτογραφια δεν γραφει παοκ και ειρωνευεσαι εναν συλλογο χωρις αιτια.αν θελεις να βρεθουμε να λυσουμε το θεμα μας.

----------


## poulios_s

παντως σημερα στη γωνια Μητροπολεως με Αγιας Σοφιας σκαψανε και περασανε  οπτικες ινες μεχρι τιν παραλια...απο πιοα εταιρια δε ξερω....

----------


## sdikr

> εισαι απαραδεκτος,συνεχιζεις να ειρωνευεσαι.στην φωτογραφια δεν γραφει παοκ και ειρωνευεσαι εναν συλλογο χωρις αιτια.αν θελεις να βρεθουμε να λυσουμε το θεμα μας.


Μάλλον δεν ξέρεις να διαβάζεις, δεν έχω αναφερθεί στην συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία και καμπίνα πιο πάνω,  όσο για να βρεθούμε,  έχω καλύτερα πράγματα να κάνω απο το να ασχολούμαι με τέτοιες βλακείες.   πάνε σε κάνα γήπεδο να ξεσπάσεις.

δεν θα σε πω ούτε απαράδεκτό ούτε τίποτα άλλο, δεν αξίζει.

----------


## makhs

Off Topic




Αυτο με τους αθλητικους συλλογους στην Ελλαδα που ξεπρανα την εννοια του αθλητικου συλλογου να δω ποτε θα ξεπεραστει; (τι εγραψα παλι;;;; )

Ειμαι σιγουρος dalas101 και θα το πω ευγενικα "εκ παραδρομης και με φανατισμο" εβγαλες λαθος συμπερασματα  για αυτο που εγραψε ο sdikr  και τον 
προσκαλεσες δλδ να βρεθειτε απο κοντα..... για να τον ξυλοφορτωσεις;

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αυτη την λογικη.

Ας μιλησουμε καλυτερα για τον καθε συλλογο και καθε οπαδο με σημεια αναφορας τον σεβασμο οπως ειπες και εσυ..... οχι με ξυλο αλλα με το ευ αγωνιζεσθαι.

«ΕΥ ΑΓΩΝΙΖΕΣΘΑΙ» σημαίνει..

«*να έχεις εκπαιδευτεί να παίξεις δίκαια, να παίξεις καθαρά, να είσαι σταθερός, να προσέχεις τους πειρασμούς, να έχεις σεβασμό στην άποψη του άλλου, 
σεβασμό στην αθλητική διαδικασία, στους συναθλητές και αντιπάλους, σεβασμό στους φιλάθλους και στο περιβάλλον.
Το χρονόμετρο μαθαίνει την αξιοκρατία, η σφυρίχτρα του διαιτητή την εμπιστοσύνη και οι κανονισμοί των σπορ τα όρια μας στην κοινωνία*».

http://kefalonitis.com/index.php?opt...nei&Itemid=220

----------


## mike_871

> Μάλλον δεν ξέρεις να διαβάζεις, δεν έχω αναφερθεί στην συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία και καμπίνα πιο πάνω,  όσο για να βρεθούμε,  έχω καλύτερα πράγματα να κάνω απο το να ασχολούμαι με τέτοιες βλακείες.   πάνε σε κάνα γήπεδο να ξεσπάσεις.
> 
> δεν θα σε πω ούτε απαράδεκτό ούτε τίποτα άλλο, δεν αξίζει.


Μην προκαλεις τον παοκ καππα

----------


## deniSun

Βλέπω κίνηση στο κέντρο στο θέμα της ηλεκτροδότησης.
Σκάβουν τουλάχιστον 2-3 συνεργία.
Αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι πλέον σκάβουν σε 2-3 σημεία ταυτόχρονα.
Μετά περιμένουν να περάσουν για να κάνουν τις υπόλοιπες συνδέσεις.

----------


## YAziDis

Yeap, εχει απο το Σαββατοκυριακο που πανε τρενο!

----------


## Akasha

> Βλέπω κίνηση στο κέντρο στο θέμα της ηλεκτροδότησης.
> Σκάβουν τουλάχιστον 2-3 συνεργία.
> Αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι πλέον σκάβουν σε 2-3 σημεία ταυτόχρονα.
> Μετά περιμένουν να περάσουν για να κάνουν τις υπόλοιπες συνδέσεις.


To ίδιο και ανάληψη πολλά σκαψίματα σε όλη την Όλγας τελευταιες  μέρες περιοχή ανάληψη Α.Κ ΡΟΣΤΑΝ αν καποια ενεργοποιηθεί γράψτε εδώ

----------


## deniSun

Να δούμε...

----------


## deniSun

Μετράω μέχρι τώρα, σε γειτονική καμπίνα, 7 εργάσιμες από την πρώτη μέρα που έσκαψαν οι ΔΕΗτζίδης μέχρι την ημέρα που έκλεισαν τις τρύπες.
Να δω πόσο θέλουν και οι ΟΤΕτζίδες για την ενεργοποίηση.

----------


## kyprianos

> Μετράω μέχρι τώρα, σε γειτονική καμπίνα, 7 εργάσιμες από την πρώτη μέρα που έσκαψαν οι ΔΕΗτζίδης μέχρι την ημέρα που έκλεισαν τις τρύπες.
> Να δω πόσο θέλουν και οι ΟΤΕτζίδες για την ενεργοποίηση.


Τελικά θέλει τόσες μέρες δουλειά η ηλεκτροδότηση; Nόμιζα ότι εφόσον υπάρχει ήδη η καμπίνα είναι θέμα μίας ημέρας.

----------


## Akasha

> Τελικά θέλει τόσες μέρες δουλειά η ηλεκτροδότηση; Nόμιζα ότι εφόσον υπάρχει ήδη η καμπίνα είναι θέμα μίας ημέρας.


κανονικά ναι άλλα νομίζω οτι θέλουν να ειναι μέσα στο χρονοδιαγραμμα τους και έχει πέσει πολύ σκάψιμο και εδώ στην γειτονια το ίδιο αφου τελειώσει η δεη τα καλώδια τις τρύπες τις κλεινουν μετά από 4-5 μέρες

----------


## deniSun

1η μέρα σκάψιμο.
Μετά περνάνε την 2η μέρα για σύνδεση.
Οι επόμενες μέρες είναι κενές.
6η-7η ημέρα κλείνουν τις τρύπες.
Μετά περιμένεις τους ΟΤΕτζίδες.

----------


## kyprianos

Παιδιά καλησπέρα.

Σήμερα επί της Βενιζέλου στο ύψος πάνω από Εγνατία και μέχρι την Φιλίππου συνεργείο περνούσε οπτική ίνα ή τουλάχιστον έτσι έγραφε το χαρτί που είχαν από χθες για να μην παρκάρουν τα αυτοκίνητα.

Δε νομίζω να έχει σχέση με ρευματοδότηση καμπινών πάντως...

----------


## YAziDis

Μηπως ηταν της HCN συνεργειο; μου φαινεται περιεργο να ειναι του ΟΤΕ

----------


## kyprianos

Πολύ πιθανό γιατί πριν κανά 2μηνο περνούσε η HCN οπτική στην Βενιζέλου κάτω από την Εγνατία...

----------


## deniSun

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα.
> 
> Σήμερα επί της Βενιζέλου στο ύψος πάνω από Εγνατία και μέχρι την Φιλίππου συνεργείο περνούσε οπτική ίνα ή τουλάχιστον έτσι έγραφε το χαρτί που είχαν από χθες για να μην παρκάρουν τα αυτοκίνητα.
> 
> Δε νομίζω να έχει σχέση με ρευματοδότηση καμπινών πάντως...


Ο ΟΤΕ περνούσε εκεί οπτική.
Δεν ξέρω αν σκάβουν και άλλοι.

----------


## kyprianos

Καλησπέρα, τελικά ρώτησα σήμερα το πρωί έναν απο το συνεργείο και μου είπε ότι είναι της Vodafone.

Πάντως μιλάμε για αρκετά εκτεταμένο σκάψιμο στην Βενιζέλου πάνω από Εγνατία και στις Ιουστινιανού, Φιλίππου ενώ ίσως ανέβηκαν και πιο πάνω σήμερα.

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα, τελικά ρώτησα σήμερα το πρωί έναν απο το συνεργείο και μου είπε ότι είναι της Vodafone.
> 
> Πάντως μιλάμε για αρκετά εκτεταμένο σκάψιμο στην Βενιζέλου πάνω από Εγνατία και στις Ιουστινιανού, Φιλίππου ενώ ίσως ανέβηκαν και πιο πάνω σήμερα.


Σήμερα έσκαβαν Αγ. Σοφίας και Φιλίππου για ρεύμα.

----------


## kyprianos

Ευχάριστο αυτό γιατί πλησιάζουν προς τα μένα λογικά (γωνία Χαλκέων με Ιουστινιανού).  :One thumb up:

----------


## deniSun

> Ευχάριστο αυτό γιατί πλησιάζουν προς τα μένα λογικά (γωνία Χαλκέων με Ιουστινιανού).


Δεν έχει σχέση.
Να φανταστείς ότι πριν 1 εβδομάδα έσκαβαν στην πάνω μεριά της Ολύμπου.
Πήδηξαν 3-4 καμπίνες και πήγαν από κάτω στην Φιλίππου.
Δεν ξέρω με ποιο σκεπτικό σκάβουν.

----------


## zapatista

Βασιλίσσης 'Ολγας και σε κάποιους κάθετους δρόμους τουλάχιστον μέχρι Μπότσαρη σκάψανε και κλείσανε για ηλεκτροδότηση!

----------


## sotirisv

> Καλησπέρα, τελικά ρώτησα σήμερα το πρωί έναν απο το συνεργείο και μου είπε ότι είναι της Vodafone.
> 
> Πάντως μιλάμε για αρκετά εκτεταμένο σκάψιμο στην Βενιζέλου πάνω από Εγνατία και στις Ιουστινιανού, Φιλίππου ενώ ίσως ανέβηκαν και πιο πάνω σήμερα.


Και στην Παπάφη ξεκίνησαν από την Κυριακή τα σκαψίματα και έστριψαν προς Μπότσαρη.

----------


## deniSun

Σε καμπίνα χωρίς ηλεκτροδότηση που μέχρι τώρα έδιναν έως adsl, από εχθές την βλέπω να δίνει έως και 30άρι vdsl.

----------


## DeGarmo

Και στον Εύοσμο βάζουν καινούργιες καμπίνες στη Καραολή και Δημητρίου αυτές τις μέρες

----------


## deniSun

Παρατηρώ ότι στην ΕΡΜΟΥ υπάρχουν ακόμα καμπίνες που είναι στο πρόγραμμα για να αλλαχθούν και δεν έχουν αλλαχθεί.

----------


## glamour_services

> Και στον Εύοσμο βάζουν καινούργιες καμπίνες στη Καραολή και Δημητρίου αυτές τις μέρες


Αν και θα περάσω την Παρασκευή πηγαίνοντας στη δουλειά μου, μπορείς να δεις σε ποιο ύψος είναι? Αν είναι από την Εθνικής Αντίστασης και προς Σταυρούπολη είναι από το Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά (σειρά 3ΧΧ). Αλλιώς είναι από τη Vodafone για το Α/Κ Ελευθέριο που αν διαβάζω σωστά είναι προγραμματισμένο για το τρίτο τρίμηνο του 2018 (πριν από του Παύλου Μελά της Wind).

----------


## dimitris2627

καλησπερα στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας πλεον μου γραφει αυτο Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο ενω στο καταστημα μου ειπαν δεν γινεται ακομα,  δεσπεραι με σβωλου η καμπινα 243 . ξερει κανεις τι εννοει το μυνημα ? ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο ?

----------


## DeGarmo

> Αν και θα περάσω την Παρασκευή πηγαίνοντας στη δουλειά μου, μπορείς να δεις σε ποιο ύψος είναι? Αν είναι από την Εθνικής Αντίστασης και προς Σταυρούπολη είναι από το Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά (σειρά 3ΧΧ). Αλλιώς είναι από τη Vodafone για το Α/Κ Ελευθέριο που αν διαβάζω σωστά είναι προγραμματισμένο για το τρίτο τρίμηνο του 2018 (πριν από του Παύλου Μελά της Wind).


Η μια καμπίνα είναι δίπλα στο νέο Κωτσόβολο(πρώην supermarket Γαλαξίας) και η άλλη στο 1ο Γυμνάσιο

----------


## kyprianos

> Παρατηρώ ότι στην ΕΡΜΟΥ υπάρχουν ακόμα καμπίνες που είναι στο πρόγραμμα για να αλλαχθούν και δεν έχουν αλλαχθεί.


Αν είναι να περιμένουμε να αντικατασταθούν όλες οι καμπίνες στην Ερμού για να δώσουν vdsl και στις κοντινές που ήδη υπάρχουν τότε ζήτω που καήκαμε...

----------


## deniSun

> Αν είναι να περιμένουμε να αντικατασταθούν όλες οι καμπίνες στην Ερμού για να δώσουν vdsl και στις κοντινές που ήδη υπάρχουν τότε ζήτω που καήκαμε...


Δεν μιλάω για όλες τις καμπίνες.
Μιλάω για κάποιες που ήταν στο πρόγραμμα να αντικατασταθούν δεν αντικαταστάθηκαν μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## glamour_services

> Η μια καμπίνα είναι δίπλα στο νέο Κωτσόβολο(πρώην supermarket Γαλαξίας) και η άλλη στο 1ο Γυμνάσιο


Άρα είναι από το Α/Κ Ελευθέριο! Θα προσπαθήσω να περάσω και να φωτογραφήσω!

----------


## GEOHALK

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και Χρόνια Πολλά! Σήμερα διαπίστωσα οτι στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας για οδό Δεσπεραί το κέντρο μου βγάζει οτι το αίτημα θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο ενώ μέχρι χθες μου έβγαζε οτι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα VDSL. Μάλλον είμαστε τελική ευθεία ή κάνω λάθος? Πριν 2 εβδομάδες ήταν εδώ συνεργεία ηλεκτροδότησης.

----------


## aimilios95

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και Χρόνια Πολλά! Σήμερα διαπίστωσα οτι στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας για οδό Δεσπεραί το κέντρο μου βγάζει οτι το αίτημα θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο ενώ μέχρι χθες μου έβγαζε οτι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα VDSL. Μάλλον είμαστε τελική ευθεία ή κάνω λάθος? Πριν 2 εβδομάδες ήταν εδώ συνεργεία ηλεκτροδότησης.


Τα συνεργεία πρέπει να έχουν τελειώσει στη Δεσπεραί και σε καμπίνες στους κοντινούς δρόμους, από όσες πέρασα παντού το σκάψιμο είχε τελειώσει και ακούγεται και θόρυβος μέσα από τις καμπίνες. Το είδα και γω αυτό στο site του ΟΤΕ, πήρα τηλέφωνο στην υποστήριξη αλλά μου είπαν ότι ακόμη δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα και δεν ξέρουν πότε θα υπάρξει. 

Φαντάζομαι (και ελπίζω) ότι είναι θέμα λίγων εβδομάδων να υπάρξει ενεργοποίηση των καμπινών και να έχουμε (επιτέλους) vdsl.

----------


## dimitris2627

αυτο το δεν ξερουν με ανησυχει  :Razz:   δεν υπαρχει καποιο χρονοδιαγραμμα δηλαδη δινει ρευμα η δεη μετα απο ποσο καιρο  ειναι διαθεσιμο  επρεπε να ξερουν στο περιπου...

----------


## Starback

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα,

Καμπίνα 249, γωνία Αναλήψεως και Δελφών είχαν τελειώσει με σκαψίματα πρίν τρεις εβδομάδες, και η καμπίνα εδώ και καμιά δεκαριά ημέρες ακουγόταν να λειτουργεί. Μέχρι και πριν μια εβδομάδα ο ΟΤΕ στην ιστοσελίδα ανέφερε για περαιτέρω διερεύνηση αλλά η Nova στην οποία είμαι συνδρομητής έδειχνε διαθεσιμότητα VDSL VPU. Έκανα αίτηση πριν μια εβδομάδα και είχα χθες ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης (από συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ προφανώς). Φυσικά ο πΟΤΕ με την εξυπηρέτηση που δίνει στους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους ακύρωσε την ενεργοποίηση και πήρα νέα ημερομηνία στις 2/1/18. Άντε να δούμε αν θα δεήσουν ή θα το μεταφέρουν και πάλι.

Θα καθόμουν να δω τον κανονισμό της ΕΕΤΤ για τις ενεργοποιήσεις μπας και κάνω καμιά καταγγελία αλλά δεν νομίζω να βγει άκρη. Πάντως σε φίλο μου στην Λάρισα ίδια περίπτωση του έχουν μεταφέρει 5 φορές την ενεργοποίηση...

----------


## deniSun

Τον Φεβρουάριο κλείνουμε ένα χρόνο από τις πρώτες καμπίνες που τοποθετήθηκαν.
Και αυτές, οι πρώτες, μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα.

----------


## dimitris2627

ποια ειναι η διαδικασια ? πηραν ρευμα οι καμπινες τι αλλο απομενει απο την μερια του οτε και καθηστερουν?

----------


## Pokas

> ποια ειναι η διαδικασια ? πηραν ρευμα οι καμπινες τι αλλο απομενει απο την μερια του οτε και καθηστερουν?


κανα 20ήμερο QoS και δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα. αποκλίσεις υπάρχουν βεβαίως

----------


## YAziDis

Παντως οσοι δεν ειχαν καν δυνατοτητα vdsl, οταν ενεργοποιηθουν οι καμπινες θα γραφει στο λογαριασμο στη πρωτη σελιδα Διαθεσιμοτητα Vdsl. Just let you know

----------


## deniSun

> κανα 20ήμερο QoS και δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα. αποκλίσεις υπάρχουν βεβαίως


~5 εργάσιμες τους το έχω μετρήσει.

----------


## Pokas

> ~5 εργάσιμες τους το έχω μετρήσει.


τυχερος!

----------


## deniSun

> τυχερος!


Δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί.
Συγκεκριμένα δεν έχει γίνει καν ηλεκτροδότηση ακόμα.
Απλά το μέτρησα στις (ελάχιστες) καμπίνες που ενεργοποιήθηκαν στο κέντρο μου.

----------


## Pokas

> Δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί.
> Συγκεκριμένα δεν έχει γίνει καν ηλεκτροδότηση ακόμα.
> Απλά το μέτρησα στις (ελάχιστες) καμπίνες που ενεργοποιήθηκαν στο κέντρο μου.


τυχερος που έχεις δει 5 μέρες τότε.... δεν έχω δει τόσο γρήγορη διαθεσιμότητα!

----------


## deniSun

> τυχερος που έχεις δει 5 μέρες τότε.... δεν έχω δει τόσο γρήγορη διαθεσιμότητα!


Σε σχέση με αυτό που γράφεις... ναι είναι γρήγορο.
Εγώ το θεωρώ πολύ αργό.

----------


## Pokas

> Σε σχέση με αυτό που γράφεις... ναι είναι γρήγορο.
> Εγώ το θεωρώ πολύ αργό.


τις 5 τις θεωρείς αργό;

----------


## deniSun

> τις 5 τις θεωρείς αργό;


Από την στιγμή που τελειώσουν οι ΔΕΗτζίδες;
Εξαιρετικά αργό...

----------


## Pokas

> Από την στιγμή που τελειώσουν οι ΔΕΗτζίδες;
> Εξαιρετικά αργό...


Αφού πρέπει να γίνει παραμετροποίηση και έλεγχος QoS. Εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται παράλογο. Δεν νομίζω οτι είναι απλά Plug n Play τα Dslam, τώρα αν θα έπρεπε να είναι σεταρισμένα απο πριν και με το που μπει το ρεύμα να παίζουν μάλλον είναι μεγάλη ιστορία και κουβέντα.

----------


## glamour_services

> Η μια καμπίνα είναι δίπλα στο νέο Κωτσόβολο(πρώην supermarket Γαλαξίας) και η άλλη στο 1ο Γυμνάσιο


Πέρασα και τις φωτογράφησα, είναι όμως παλιού τύπου ΟΤΕ ADSL προφανώς λόγω παμπαλαιότητας τις αλλάζει ο ΟΤΕ για να μπορούν να συνδεθούν με της Vodafone όταν θα ξεκινήσει να βάζει τις δικές της στην περιοχή. Καμπίνες 269 και 249 (ειδικά η δεύτερη ήταν στο κακό της το χάλι). Τις έβαλα και στο χάρτη!

----------


## KostakisK

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα,
> 
> Καμπίνα 249, γωνία Αναλήψεως και Δελφών είχαν τελειώσει με σκαψίματα πρίν τρεις εβδομάδες, και η καμπίνα εδώ και καμιά δεκαριά ημέρες ακουγόταν να λειτουργεί. Μέχρι και πριν μια εβδομάδα ο ΟΤΕ στην ιστοσελίδα ανέφερε για περαιτέρω διερεύνηση αλλά η Nova στην οποία είμαι συνδρομητής έδειχνε διαθεσιμότητα VDSL VPU. Έκανα αίτηση πριν μια εβδομάδα και είχα χθες ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης (από συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ προφανώς). Φυσικά ο πΟΤΕ με την εξυπηρέτηση που δίνει στους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους ακύρωσε την ενεργοποίηση και πήρα νέα ημερομηνία στις 2/1/18. Άντε να δούμε αν θα δεήσουν ή θα το μεταφέρουν και πάλι.
> 
> Θα καθόμουν να δω τον κανονισμό της ΕΕΤΤ για τις ενεργοποιήσεις μπας και κάνω καμιά καταγγελία αλλά δεν νομίζω να βγει άκρη. Πάντως σε φίλο μου στην Λάρισα ίδια περίπτωση του έχουν μεταφέρει 5 φορές την ενεργοποίηση...


Όπως θα δειτε από τις πληροφοριες του προφιλ μου μενω στην πατρα εκανα αιτηση 21/11/2017 και το ενεργοποιησαν 17/12 αν θυμαμαι καλα οποτε καλα κρασια

- - - Updated - - -

και αποτι φαινεται επειδή η νοβα παει για κλείσιμο κοιτανε να αρπαξουν πελατες για να πεσει και η τιμη της εταιρειας,ευελπιστω να μην γινει τπτ τετοιο γιατι αν την παρει κανενας ΠΟΤΕ θα αναγκαστούμε να βαλουμε βαθια το χερι στην τσεπη

----------


## deniSun

> Αφού πρέπει να γίνει παραμετροποίηση και έλεγχος QoS. Εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται παράλογο. Δεν νομίζω οτι είναι απλά Plug n Play τα Dslam, τώρα αν θα έπρεπε να είναι σεταρισμένα απο πριν και με το που μπει το ρεύμα να παίζουν μάλλον είναι μεγάλη ιστορία και κουβέντα.


Τι είδους qos εφαρμόζουν;
Δεν το έχω ακούσει ξανά...

----------


## Pokas

> Τι είδους qos εφαρμόζουν;
> Δεν το έχω ακούσει ξανά...


Κανουν check το throughput, αν δουλευει σωστα η καμπινα, ρυθμισεις κλπ. Αναλυτικα δεν ξερω να σου πω αλλα δεν ειναι οπως το qos του ρουτερ σιγουρα  :Razz:  . Εχει υποθει απο μελος που δεν γραφει πια εδω που δουλευε στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## deniSun

> Κανουν check το throughput, αν δουλευει σωστα η καμπινα, ρυθμισεις κλπ. Αναλυτικα δεν ξερω να σου πω αλλα δεν ειναι οπως το qos του ρουτερ σιγουρα  . Εχει υποθει απο μελος που δεν γραφει πια εδω που δουλευε στον ΟΤΕ.


Λέγοντας qos πήγε το μυαλό μου στο αντίστοιχο δικτυακό...

----------


## Pokas

> Λέγοντας qos πήγε το μυαλό μου στο αντίστοιχο δικτυακό...


οχι, οχι... το κατάλαβα οτι κάπως έτσι ερμηνευτηκε! 

Επειδή βλέπω οτι αναμένεις διαθεσιμότητα,  με τηφ. εξυπηρέτηση που μίλησα για να ενεργοποιήσω την δική μου, η κοπέλα είπε οτι καταληκτική ημερομηνία για όλες τις καμπίνες που έχουν ηλεκτροδοτηθεί και κατασκευαστεί μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο(αυτές που είχαν υποθεί στην 1η φάση του κανονισμού Vectoring) είναι η 31/1/2018. Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο πρέπει να την λάβουμε υπόψη αλλά ακούστηκε να ξέρει(τουλάχιστον για γυναίκα στην εξ. πελατών, πράγμα σπάνιο) 

Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε και με υγεία και καλές ταχύτητες!

----------


## deniSun

> οχι, οχι... το κατάλαβα οτι κάπως έτσι ερμηνευτηκε! 
> 
> Επειδή βλέπω οτι αναμένεις διαθεσιμότητα,  με τηφ. εξυπηρέτηση που μίλησα για να ενεργοποιήσω την δική μου, η κοπέλα είπε οτι καταληκτική ημερομηνία για όλες τις καμπίνες που έχουν ηλεκτροδοτηθεί και κατασκευαστεί μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο(αυτές που είχαν υποθεί στην 1η φάση του κανονισμού Vectoring) είναι η 31/1/2018. Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο πρέπει να την λάβουμε υπόψη αλλά ακούστηκε να ξέρει(τουλάχιστον για γυναίκα στην εξ. πελατών, πράγμα σπάνιο) 
> 
> Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε και με υγεία και καλές ταχύτητες!


Μακάρι αλλά δεν το βλέπω.
Εξαιρετικά δύσκολη έως αδύνατο να προλάβουν να ηλεκτροδοτήσουν όλες αυτές τις καμπίνες.
Όπως είπα... στην ΕΡΜΟΥ έχει ηλεκτροδοτηθεί ελάχιστος αριθμός έως τώρα.
Πολύ περισσότερο μάλιστα να τις θέσουν πλήρως σε λειτουργία.
Αυτή την στιγμή το όλο θέμα καθυστερεί από τα συνεργία των εξωτερικών συνεργατών της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## dalas101

να ρωτησω κατι,ειμαι στα 800 μετρα απο ερμου,συχρονιζω στα 23 με vdsl.οταν ενεργοποιηθουν οι καμπινες στον διπλανο δρομο θα μπορω να συνδεθω μαυτες?
γιατι ενας του οτε με ειπε οτι επειδη ειμαι στα ορια των 1000 μετρων απο ερμου,δεν κατασκευασαν καμπινα που να ανηκει η πολυκατοικια μας,με συνεπεια ακομα και να ενεργοποιηθουν ολες οι καμπινες θα συνεχισουμε να παιρνουμε απο ερμου αστικο κεντρο.τι γνωμη εχετε?

----------


## pantelis

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά. Φίλε μου ασχέτως κάμπινων και ενεργοποιησεων νομίζω ότι σε αυτή την απόσταση θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζεις παραπάνω. Εγώ είμαι στο χιλιόμετρο και συγχρονίζω στα 27

----------


## sdikr

> να ρωτησω κατι,ειμαι στα 800 μετρα απο ερμου,συχρονιζω στα 23 με vdsl.οταν ενεργοποιηθουν οι καμπινες στον διπλανο δρομο θα μπορω να συνδεθω μαυτες?
> γιατι ενας του οτε με ειπε οτι επειδη ειμαι στα ορια των 1000 μετρων απο ερμου,δεν κατασκευασαν καμπινα που να ανηκει η πολυκατοικια μας,με συνεπεια ακομα και να ενεργοποιηθουν ολες οι καμπινες θα συνεχισουμε να παιρνουμε απο ερμου αστικο κεντρο.τι γνωμη εχετε?


Δεν μπορείς να συνδεθείς σε άλλη καμπίνα

----------


## dalas101

τοτε ποιος ο λογος να πληρωνω vdsl και να εχω 23 συχρονισμο και να μην κατεβω σε adsl και να συχρονιζω στα 16?
στην αρχη με adsl συχρονιζ στα 10 περιπου,με μια αλλαγη που εκανε ενας τεχνικος στο κουτι του οτε ανεβηκα στα 16.ειναι παλια καλωδια και οικοδομες και δεν μου δινουν παραπανω.

----------


## sdikr

> τοτε ποιος ο λογος να πληρωνω vdsl και να εχω 23 συχρονισμο και να μην κατεβω σε adsl και να συχρονιζω στα 16?
> στην αρχη με adsl συχρονιζ στα 10 περιπου,με μια αλλαγη που εκανε ενας τεχνικος στο κουτι του οτε ανεβηκα στα 16.ειναι παλια καλωδια και οικοδομες και δεν μου δινουν παραπανω.


Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τις απαιτήσεις σου, μπορεί να σου φτάνουν τα 16 μπορεί και όχι, μπορεί να θέλεις το παραπάνω Up κλπ
Κάτι όμως να υποχρεώσεις τον παροχο σου  να σε ανεβάσει δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## ifaigios

Γενικά οι καμπίνες αφορούν απόσταση από Α/Κ μεγαλύτερη των 550 μέτρων. Επομένως, αν το δικό σου K/V απέχει 800 μέτρα από το Α/Κ, θα αντικατασταθεί κάποια στιγμή από καμπίνα VDSL. Το θέμα είναι ότι στην παρούσα φάση ανάπτυξης VDSL ο πάροχος έχει την υποχρέωση να καλύψει μόνο το 80% των υπαίθριων καμπίνων, οπότε αν είσαι στο 20% που δεν καλύπτεται, ατύχησες. Πιθανώς αυτό το 20% να καλυφθεί σε κάποια επόμενη φάση ανάπτυξης του VDSL.

----------


## Starback

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα,
> 
> Καμπίνα 249, γωνία Αναλήψεως και Δελφών είχαν τελειώσει με σκαψίματα πρίν τρεις εβδομάδες, και η καμπίνα εδώ και καμιά δεκαριά ημέρες ακουγόταν να λειτουργεί. Μέχρι και πριν μια εβδομάδα ο ΟΤΕ στην ιστοσελίδα ανέφερε για περαιτέρω διερεύνηση αλλά η Nova στην οποία είμαι συνδρομητής έδειχνε διαθεσιμότητα VDSL VPU. Έκανα αίτηση πριν μια εβδομάδα και είχα χθες ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης (από συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ προφανώς). Φυσικά ο πΟΤΕ με την εξυπηρέτηση που δίνει στους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους ακύρωσε την ενεργοποίηση και πήρα νέα ημερομηνία στις 2/1/18. Άντε να δούμε αν θα δεήσουν ή θα το μεταφέρουν και πάλι.
> 
> Θα καθόμουν να δω τον κανονισμό της ΕΕΤΤ για τις ενεργοποιήσεις μπας και κάνω καμιά καταγγελία αλλά δεν νομίζω να βγει άκρη. Πάντως σε φίλο μου στην Λάρισα ίδια περίπτωση του έχουν μεταφέρει 5 φορές την ενεργοποίηση...


Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά καταρχήν,

Τελικά για να λέμε και τα καλά, ο ΟΤΕ ολοκλήρωσε την σύνδεση του VDSL στην καμπίνα σήμερα και τώρα έχουμε να κάνουμε με την Forthnet. Συγχρονίζω χειρότερα από ότι πριν με ADSL και σε ερώτηση στο τεχνικό μου απάντησαν ότι επειδή είμαι συνδεδεμένος στο Α/Κ σε ALCATEL κάρτα θα πρέπει να περιμένω μισή με μια ημέρα να γυρίσει σε VDSL... Anyway φάγαμε τον γάϊδαρο, έμεινε η ουρά... αυτό που δεν μου φάνηκε πολύ σίγουρος ήταν όταν μου ανέφερε ότι μόνο του το TG589 θα "δει" τον νέο συγχρονισμό... μήπως πρέπει ανά καμιά ώρα να κάνω κανένα restart για σιγουριά?

----------


## deniSun

> να ρωτησω κατι,ειμαι στα 800 μετρα απο ερμου,συχρονιζω στα 23 με vdsl.οταν ενεργοποιηθουν οι καμπινες στον διπλανο δρομο θα μπορω να συνδεθω μαυτες?
> γιατι ενας του οτε με ειπε οτι επειδη ειμαι στα ορια των 1000 μετρων απο ερμου,δεν κατασκευασαν καμπινα που να ανηκει η πολυκατοικια μας,με συνεπεια ακομα και να ενεργοποιηθουν ολες οι καμπινες θα συνεχισουμε να παιρνουμε απο ερμου αστικο κεντρο.τι γνωμη εχετε?


Κάποιο λάθος θα έκανε ο τεχνικός.
Οι καμπίνες κατασκευάστηκαν για να λύσουν το πρόβλημα της απόστασης των απομακρυσμένων περιοχών από το κέντρο.
Τα 1000μ είναι οριακά για vdsl.
Άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα να μην κατασκευαστεί καμπίνα.
Εκτός και αν δεν είσαι στα 1000μ αλλά πολύ λιγότερα.
Σε ποια καμπίνα κλειδώνεις;

----------


## gavliador

Γνωριζει κανεις για τη διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl στην Ανω πολη;;

----------


## dalas101

> Κάποιο λάθος θα έκανε ο τεχνικός.
> Οι καμπίνες κατασκευάστηκαν για να λύσουν το πρόβλημα της απόστασης των απομακρυσμένων περιοχών από το κέντρο.
> Τα 1000μ είναι οριακά για vdsl.
> Άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα να μην κατασκευαστεί καμπίνα.
> Εκτός και αν δεν είσαι στα 1000μ αλλά πολύ λιγότερα.
> Σε ποια καμπίνα κλειδώνεις;


ειμαι περιπου 800-1000 μετρα απο αστικο κεντρο ερμου.,συχρονιζω στα 23.
Πως μπορω να ξερω σε ποια καμπινα κλειδωνω,αφου σε αστικο κεντρο συνδεομαι αυτη την στιγμη.
παντως εθνικης αμυνης σε σπιτι φιλου του δινει κανονικα VDSL.

----------


## kyprianos

Εμένα πάντως που το κουτί του ΟΤΕ βρίσκεται στον ακάλυπτο της οικοδομής, γράφει το ίδιο νούμερο με την καμπίνα που βρίσκεται έξω από την οικοδομή.

Οπότε μήπως να το κοιτούσες έτσι;

----------


## deniSun

> ειμαι περιπου 800-1000 μετρα απο αστικο κεντρο ερμου.,συχρονιζω στα 23.
> Πως μπορω να ξερω σε ποια καμπινα κλειδωνω,αφου σε αστικο κεντρο συνδεομαι αυτη την στιγμη.
> παντως εθνικης αμυνης σε σπιτι φιλου του δινει κανονικα VDSL.


Το ότι συνδέεσαι σε ΑΚ δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις καμπίνα.
Στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας υπάρχει ένα νούμερο.
Αυτό είναι το νούμερο της καμπίνας σου.
Αν δεις το χρονοδιάγραμμα μπορείς να δεις αν θα αλλαχθεί ή ανάχθηκε στην πρώτη φάση.

----------


## cbarbas

Δηλαδη ρε παιδια εμεις στα 1500μ δε θα δουμε ποτε φως?

----------


## dalas101

> Το ότι συνδέεσαι σε ΑΚ δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις καμπίνα.
> Στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας υπάρχει ένα νούμερο.
> Αυτό είναι το νούμερο της καμπίνας σου.
> Αν δεις το χρονοδιάγραμμα μπορείς να δεις αν θα αλλαχθεί ή ανάχθηκε στην πρώτη φάση.


ο καταναμητης εχει ενα νουμερο αλλα στις γυρω καμπινες του δρομου που ειναι πολυ κοντα δεν εχει το ιδιο νουμερο με αυτον στην πολυκατοικια μου.
εχουμε καπου το αρχειο να δω αν λεει και το δικο μου νουμερο?ενα αρχειο excel ηταν.

----------


## deniSun

> Δηλαδη ρε παιδια εμεις στα 1500μ δε θα δουμε ποτε φως?


Εσείς θα δείτε συντομότερα από τους υπόλοιπους.
Οι νέου τύπου καμπίνες μπαίνουν κατά κύριο λόγο για να δώσουν λύση στις περιοχές με μεγάλη απόσταση από το κέντρο.
Στις περιοχές <500-600μ δεν αλλάζονται καμπίνες στην πρώτη φάση.



> ο καταναμητης εχει ενα νουμερο αλλα στις γυρω καμπινες του δρομου που ειναι πολυ κοντα δεν εχει το ιδιο νουμερο με αυτον στην πολυκατοικια μου.
> εχουμε καπου το αρχειο να δω αν λεει και το δικο μου νουμερο?ενα αρχειο excel ηταν.


Το αρχέιο βρίσκεται μέσα στο φόρουμ.
Δεν το έχω πρόχειρο το Link.
Κάνε ένα search για την πρώτη φάση αλλαγή καμπινών.

Μην ψάχνεις την κοντινότερη σε εσένα καμπίνα.
Μπορεί να είναι λίγο πιο μακριά από αυτή που βλέπεις να είναι δίπλα σου.
πχ στο πίσω μέρος του τετραγώνου κλπ

----------


## Akasha

Περιοχή αναλγψη οι περισοτερες καμπινες εχουν ρευμα οι ανεμιστήρες δουλευουν ακουγονται διαθεσιμότητα 0 ακομη

----------


## dimitris2627

καλησπερα στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας  γραφει αυτο Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο  apo 20 ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ  ποσο καιρο κανει να δω vdsl?
 :Crying:

----------


## deniSun

> Περιοχή αναλγψη οι περισοτερες καμπινες εχουν ρευμα οι ανεμιστήρες δουλευουν ακουγονται διαθεσιμότητα 0 ακομη


Είσαι σε καλό δρόμο.
Για τους υπόλοιπους στο κέντρο... με τους ρυθμούς που γίνεται η ηλεκτροδότηση... βλέπω να πάμε για τέλη 2018.
Για πλήρη ενεργοποίηση όλων των καμπινών που κατασκευάστηκαν το 2017.

----------


## aimilios95

> Είσαι σε καλό δρόμο.
> Για τους υπόλοιπους στο κέντρο... με τους ρυθμούς που γίνεται η ηλεκτροδότηση... βλέπω να πάμε για τέλη 2018.
> Για πλήρη ενεργοποίηση όλων των καμπινών που κατασκευάστηκαν το 2017.


Φυσιολογικά δεν θα πρέπει οι καμπίνες που είναι ήδη έτοιμες να ενεργοποιηθούν κιόλας? Ή περιμένουν πρώτα να είναι όλες έτοιμες και μετά να τις ενεργοποιήσουν?

----------


## deniSun

> Φυσιολογικά δεν θα πρέπει οι καμπίνες που είναι ήδη έτοιμες να ενεργοποιηθούν κιόλας? Ή περιμένουν πρώτα να είναι όλες έτοιμες και μετά να τις ενεργοποιήσουν?


Εγώ έχω μετρήσει ~5 εργάσιμες από την στιγμή της ηλεκτροδότησης.
Άλλος φίλος εδώ μίλησε για 15 μέρες αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## dalas101

Ο κατανεμητης της πολυκατοικίας μου είναι το νούμερο 188. Στην πρώτη φάση δεν υπάρχει το νούμερο 188 για καμπίνα στο αρχείο Excel της ΕΕΤΤ. Μπορώ να ζητήσω να με συνδεσουν με γειτονική καμπίνα ή θα πρέπει να περιμένω ποτέ θα κατασκευάσουν καμπίνα με το νούμερο μου?

----------


## YAziDis

Καμπίνα δε μπορείς να αλλάξεις. Περιμένεις όταν και εφόσον φτιάξουν τη δική σου καμπίνα.

----------


## athtsa

> Ο κατανεμητης της πολυκατοικίας μου είναι το νούμερο 188. Στην πρώτη φάση δεν υπάρχει το νούμερο 188 για καμπίνα στο αρχείο Excel της ΕΕΤΤ. Μπορώ να ζητήσω να με συνδεσουν με γειτονική καμπίνα ή θα πρέπει να περιμένω ποτέ θα κατασκευάσουν καμπίνα με το νούμερο μου?


Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά
Υπάρχει κάπου διαθέσιμο το προαναφερθέν .xls ;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## deniSun

> Ο κατανεμητης της πολυκατοικίας μου είναι το νούμερο 188. Στην πρώτη φάση δεν υπάρχει το νούμερο 188 για καμπίνα στο αρχείο Excel της ΕΕΤΤ. Μπορώ να ζητήσω να με συνδεσουν με γειτονική καμπίνα ή θα πρέπει να περιμένω ποτέ θα κατασκευάσουν καμπίνα με το νούμερο μου?


Μήπως είσαι σε κοντινή απόσταση από το κέντρο σου;
Ποιο αρχείο είδες;
Γιατί εκτός από τις υλοποιήσεις KV από ΟΤΕ, έχουν αναλάβει και άλλοι την κατασκευή.

----------


## kyprianos

Παιδιά καλησπέρα.

Σήμερα το πρωί κατά τις 10.00 συνεργείο έδινε ρεύμα στην νο.431 επί της Ι. Δραγούμη πάνω από την Εγνατία εκεί που ήταν παλιά η Alpha Bank.

Τους έπιασα την συζήτηση, ο υπεύθυνος μου είπε ότι το χρονοδιάγραμμα πήγαινε καλά μέχρι το 1ο 3μηνο του '17 όπου φαλήρησε ο εργολάβος που έδινε ρεύμα. Τώρα έχουν αναλάβει άλλοι αλλά το πρόγραμμα έχει πάει πίσω γενικά. Πάντως δεν ενεργοποιούνται με κάποια συγκεκριμένη λογική, πχ. του είχαν δώσει οδηγίες για σήμερα για την συγκεκριμένη αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι μεθαύριο θα πάνε στην παραδιπλανή πχ.

----------


## dalas101

> Μήπως είσαι σε κοντινή απόσταση από το κέντρο σου;
> Ποιο αρχείο είδες;
> Γιατί εκτός από τις υλοποιήσεις KV από ΟΤΕ, έχουν αναλάβει και άλλοι την κατασκευή.


ειμαι στα 800-1000 μετρα απο αστικο κεντρο ερμου.
το αρχειο το πηρα απο εδω.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...01#post6121301
καμπινα με το νουμερο κατανεμητη μου δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## deniSun

> ειμαι στα 800-1000 μετρα απο αστικο κεντρο ερμου.
> το αρχειο το πηρα απο εδω.
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...01#post6121301
> καμπινα με το νουμερο κατανεμητη μου δεν υπαρχει.


Ή θα είσαι στην δεύτερη φάση ή την έχει αναλάβει άλλος πάροχος.
Σε αυτή την απόσταση δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην σου την αλλάξουν.

----------


## dalas101

πως μπορω να μαθω αν ειμαι σε δευτερη φαση ή αν την εχει αναλαβει αλλος παροχος?

----------


## deniSun

> πως μπορω να μαθω αν ειμαι σε δευτερη φαση ή αν την εχει αναλαβει αλλος παροχος?


Υπάρχουν μέσα στο φόρουμ και το Link με το αρχείο με τις καμπίνες που έχουν αναλάβει άλλοι πλην του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## panteraz

ΡΟΣΤΑΝ Q4/2017 θα ήταν έτοιμες οι καμπίνες και Μαρτιου με Δελφών ακόμα έχουμε 4 mbps...

----------


## deniSun

> ΡΟΣΤΑΝ Q4/2017 θα ήταν έτοιμες οι καμπίνες και Μαρτιου με Δελφών ακόμα έχουμε 4 mbps...


Είπαμε... έχουνε παίσει εκτός.
Αν προλάβουν έως τέλος του 2018 θα είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι.

----------


## Akasha

> Είπαμε... έχουνε παίσει εκτός.
> Αν προλάβουν έως τέλος του 2018 θα είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι.


ναι άλλα οι περισσότερες καμπίνες σε αυτήν την περιοχή έχουν ρεύμα 2-3 εβδομάδες τώρα

----------


## deniSun

> ναι άλλα οι περισσότερες καμπίνες σε αυτήν την περιοχή έχουν ρεύμα 2-3 εβδομάδες τώρα


Στο κέντρο ΕΡΜΟΥ με το που τελειώνει η ηλεκτροδότηση, σε 5 εργάσιμες δίνουν υπηρεσίες.

----------


## kyprianos

Καλησπέρα, σήμερα το μεσημέρι επί της οδού Χαλκέων πάνω από την Εγνατία μέχρι και Φιλίππου υπάρχει ταινία σήμανσης για εργασίες οπτικών ινών στις 12 & 13/1.

Να κάνω μία υπόθεση ότι θα δώσουν ρεύμα στο στη νο. 436 (γωνία Ιουστινιανού & Χαλκέων) και την νο. 432 (γωνία Κλεισούρας με Χαλκέων) επειδή πρακτικά είναι και στην ίδια ευθεία;

Εκτός αν οι εργασίες αφορούν άλλο πάροχο, πχ. HCN. Δεν ξέρων αν κάποιος φίλος έχει διαφορετική ενημέρωση, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα, σήμερα το μεσημέρι επί της οδού Χαλκέων πάνω από την Εγνατία μέχρι και Φιλίππου υπάρχει ταινία σήμανσης για εργασίες οπτικών ινών στις 12 & 13/1.
> 
> Να κάνω μία υπόθεση ότι θα δώσουν ρεύμα στο στη νο. 436 (γωνία Ιουστινιανού & Χαλκέων) και την νο. 432 (γωνία Κλεισούρας με Χαλκέων) επειδή πρακτικά είναι και στην ίδια ευθεία;
> 
> Εκτός αν οι εργασίες αφορούν άλλο πάροχο, πχ. HCN. Δεν ξέρων αν κάποιος φίλος έχει διαφορετική ενημέρωση, ευχαριστώ.


Κράτα μικρό καλάθι.
Η ηλεκτροδότηση γίνεται από εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες της ΔΕΗ.
Η σήμανση που αναφέρεις περισσότερο παραπέμπει σε πέρασμα οπτικής από τον ΟΤΕ ή άλλο πάροχο.

----------


## poulios_s

καλημερα παιδια.. εδω και καμια 2 μερες η vodafone περνάει  οπτικη ινα στο κορδελιο.. εχουν βαλη και ειδοποίηση για τις εργασίες απο 10-1 εως 13-1... εχουν σκαψη απο τιν καυκασου με κ. καραμανλη μεχρι πανω στη φιλλιπου φλωρου και εχουν βάλει  ειδοποίηση για εργασιες και στιν Μεταμορφωσεως... επισης αρχιζουν και αλλαζουν τα καφαο σε 2-3 σημεια που προσεξα... δεν βαζουν τα μεγαλα για vdsl  αλλα καινουργια τετραγωνα.... αν μπορεσω θα ενεβασω καμια φοτο...

----------


## panteraz

> καλημερα παιδια.. εδω και καμια 2 μερες η vodafone περνάει  οπτικη ινα στο κορδελιο.. εχουν βαλη και ειδοποίηση για τις εργασίες απο 10-1 εως 13-1... εχουν σκαψη απο τιν καυκασου με κ. καραμανλη μεχρι πανω στη φιλλιπου φλωρου και εχουν βάλει  ειδοποίηση για εργασιες και στιν Μεταμορφωσεως... επισης αρχιζουν και αλλαζουν τα καφαο σε 2-3 σημεια που προσεξα... δεν βαζουν τα μεγαλα για vdsl  αλλα καινουργια τετραγωνα.... αν μπορεσω θα ενεβασω καμια φοτο...


Βγάλε να δούμε και τις καμπίνες της Vodafone πως είναι. Έχουν διακριτικό πάνω;

----------


## jkoukos

Τίποτα το σπουδαίο. Δες πχ. αυτές που έχουν μπει στο Νέο Κόσμο ή στο Γηροκομείο.

----------


## kyprianos

Ε αυτές έχουν μπιμπίκια του οτε δεν έχουν.  :Laughing:

----------


## LakisFM1

378 ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ 24 ΔΕΚ.   SPEEDTEST 45/5 (NOVA)

- - - Updated - - -




> Περιοχή αναλγψη οι περισοτερες καμπινες εχουν ρευμα οι ανεμιστήρες δουλευουν ακουγονται διαθεσιμότητα 0 ακομη


378 ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ 24 ΔΕΚ. SPEEDTEST 45/5 (NOVA)

----------


## aimilios95

Σήμερα μου έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα για 50αρι vdsl στη σχετική σελίδα της Cosmote, πήγα στο κατάστημα να ρωτήσω και όντως μπορούσα να συνδεθώ με την καμπίνα και να κάνω αναβάθμιση από την 24άρα. Καμπίνα 279 πάνω στη Δεσπεραί, πήρε καμιά 10αρια εργάσιμες από τη στιγμή που τελείωσε η ηλεκτροδότηση. Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα έχω μου είπανε τη νέα σύνδεση, θα ενημερώσω για ταχύτητες όταν με το καλό συνδεθώ.

----------


## YAziDis

Εσεις που κανετε νεες συνδεσεις vdsl, σας λενε πλεον ποση ταχυτητα θα εχετε με αυτο που ειχαν ανακοινωσει πως ενημερωνεται ο πελατης;

----------


## aimilios95

> Εσεις που κανετε νεες συνδεσεις vdsl, σας λενε πλεον ποση ταχυτητα θα εχετε με αυτο που ειχαν ανακοινωσει πως ενημερωνεται ο πελατης;


εμενα προσωπικά δεν μου ανέφεραν τίποτα τέτοιο, ούτε στο συμβόλαιο λέει κάτι

----------


## Akasha

> εμενα προσωπικά δεν μου ανέφεραν τίποτα τέτοιο, ούτε στο συμβόλαιο λέει κάτι


τους πείρες τηλ ι φάνηκε στο σιτε του οτε?

----------


## aimilios95

> τους πείρες τηλ ι φάνηκε στο σιτε του οτε?


το είδα πρώτα στο site του οτε και μετά πήγα σε κατάστημα. φαντάζομαι όμως ότι και τηλέφωνο να πάρεις θα μπορείς να κάνεις την αναβάθμιση κανονικά.

----------


## deniSun

> Σήμερα μου έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα για 50αρι vdsl στη σχετική σελίδα της Cosmote, πήγα στο κατάστημα να ρωτήσω και όντως μπορούσα να συνδεθώ με την καμπίνα και να κάνω αναβάθμιση από την 24άρα. Καμπίνα 279 πάνω στη Δεσπεραί, πήρε καμιά 10αρια εργάσιμες από τη στιγμή που τελείωσε η ηλεκτροδότηση. Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα έχω μου είπανε τη νέα σύνδεση, θα ενημερώσω για ταχύτητες όταν με το καλό συνδεθώ.


Καλορίζικη.

----------


## GEOHALK

Καλησπέρα και από μένα εδώ και 2 μέρες έχω 50αρα VDSL είμαι και εγώ Δεσπεραί και σήμερα μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι και 100. Είμαι και εγώ στην καμπίνα 279

----------


## poulios_s

UPDATE...φοτος απο τα εργα που κάνει η vodaafone  στο κορδελιο.. απο τι φαίνεται εχουν σταματήσει  για το σ/κ..

----------


## athtsa

Καλησπέρα 

Φιλελλήνων 18, Καμπίνα 389 ακόμη περιμένουμε...Θεωρητικά μέσα στον Δεκέμβριο δίνανε ενεργοποίηση....

----------


## panteraz

> Καλησπέρα 
> 
> Φιλελλήνων 18, Καμπίνα 389 ακόμη περιμένουμε...Θεωρητικά μέσα στον Δεκέμβριο δίνανε ενεργοποίηση....


Λίγο πιο πάνω είμαι, Μαρτίου με Δελφών. 297 (η 291) αν κατάλαβα καλά. Ακόμα...

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα 
> 
> Φιλελλήνων 18, Καμπίνα 389 ακόμη περιμένουμε...Θεωρητικά μέσα στον Δεκέμβριο δίνανε ενεργοποίηση....


Στο κέντρο ΕΡΜΟΥ η κατασκευή των καμπινών είχε τελειώσει τον Ιούλιο-Αύγουστο και ενεργοποίηση έδιναν Σεπτέμβριο- Οκτώβριο.
Αλλά ακόμα περιμένουμε...

----------


## aimilios95

έγινε σήμερα η σύνδεση με VDSL, αυτή είναι και η ταχύτητά μου. Παρ' όλα αυτά αντιμετωπίζω θέμα με το wi-fi. Ενώ με ethernet οι ταχύτητες είναι οι παραπάνω, ασύρματα με speedtest έπιασα ταχύτητα maximum 1.5 mbps στο download και χωρίς να υπάρχει κανένα φυσικό εμπόδιο (ήμουνα δίπλα στο ρούτερ). Ξέρετε τι παίζει να φταίει?

----------


## deniSun

> έγινε σήμερα η σύνδεση με VDSL, αυτή είναι και η ταχύτητά μου. Παρ' όλα αυτά αντιμετωπίζω θέμα με το wi-fi. Ενώ με ethernet οι ταχύτητες είναι οι παραπάνω, ασύρματα με speedtest έπιασα ταχύτητα maximum 1.5 mbps στο download και χωρίς να υπάρχει κανένα φυσικό εμπόδιο (ήμουνα δίπλα στο ρούτερ). Ξέρετε τι παίζει να φταίει?


Δοκίμασε σε άλλο κανάλι.
Αν και πάλι σου κάνει το ίδιο, απλά είναι θέμα ρούτερ.
Μπορεί να σου κόβει την ταχύτητα λόγω κάποιου hw περιορισμού ή λόγω qos.

----------


## aimilios95

> Δοκίμασε σε άλλο κανάλι.
> Αν και πάλι σου κάνει το ίδιο, απλά είναι θέμα ρούτερ.
> Μπορεί να σου κόβει την ταχύτητα λόγω κάποιου hw περιορισμού ή λόγω qos.


Τελικά όντως ήταν το κανάλι, το άλλαξα και διορθώθηκε εν μέρει το πράγμα (πιάνει κοντά στα 25mbps). Σ' ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## deniSun

> Τελικά όντως ήταν το κανάλι, το άλλαξα και διορθώθηκε εν μέρει το πράγμα (πιάνει κοντά στα 25mbps). Σ' ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.


Θα σου δημιουργηθεί και πάλι.
Οι περισσότεροι δεν έχουν σταθερό κανάλι και το αφήνουν στο auto.
Όπως είναι δηλαδή από default η ανάλογη ρύθμιση στα ρούτερ.

----------


## kyprianos

> Κράτα μικρό καλάθι.
> Η ηλεκτροδότηση γίνεται από εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες της ΔΕΗ.
> Η σήμανση που αναφέρεις περισσότερο παραπέμπει σε πέρασμα οπτικής από τον ΟΤΕ ή άλλο πάροχο.


Πράγματι είχες δίκιο σήμερα ξεκίνησαν το σκάψιμο. Τους ρώτησα και μου είπαν είναι έργο της Vodafone, καμία σχέση με ηλεκτροδότηση καμπινών...  :Mad:

----------


## dimitris2627

καλημερα σημερα με πηραν τηλεφωνο 13888  και μου ειπαν για προσφορα οτι ενεργοποιηθηκε το vdsl 30  (καμπινα δεσπεραι  243 λογικα με σβωλου) εγω τους ειπα για 50 και μου απαντησαν οτι δεν ξερουν ποτε και αν ενεργοποιηθει το 50 μου ειπαν να μιλησω με τεχνικο .   τπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μην ενεργοποιηθει το 50 η να αργησει πολυ και αν ναι με ποια λογικη? (καινουρια καμπινα ειναι)   σημειωση στην σελιδα της cosmote διαθεσιμοτητα δεμ εμφανιζει τιπουτα ακομα .ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑΚΑΝΩ  να περιμενω ?

----------


## KostakisK

απο τα 30 μπορει να πιανεις 24 γτ να τους την κανεις την χαρη και να μην περιμενεις το 50αρι?

----------


## dimitris2627

θα υπαρει 50αρι αυτο ειναι το ερωτημα κανονικα καινουρια καμπινα δεν επρεπε να ενεργοποιηθουν και τα 2 ?αυτο δεν το  καταλαβα ....

----------


## panteraz

Χθες πέρασα από την καμπίνα που ανήκω (βράδυ ώστε να μην περνάνε αμάξια και να έχει ησυχία) και άκουσα ότι δούλευαν τα φουρφούρια. Διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα δεν δίνει. Την έβγαλα φώτο και την έβαλα στο fttx.gr (Καμπίνα 291).

----------


## glamour_services

> UPDATE...φοτος απο τα εργα που κάνει η vodaafone  στο κορδελιο.. απο τι φαίνεται εχουν σταματήσει  για το σ/κ..


Αλλάζουν πάντως με γρηγορότερο ρυθμό  τις αρχαίες καμπίνες από πλευράς ΟΤΕ στο Α/Κ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ. Άλλες δύο που άλλαξαν αυτή την εβδομάδα είναι οι 155 και 163 επί της Σμύρνης. Αυτές προφανώς θα συνδεθούν με τις καινούριες της vodafone που θα μπουν δίπλα τους!
Ορίστε η καινούρια

Και δίπλα η παλιά όπως την άφησαν στην άκρη μαζί με τα παλιά καλώδια που άλλαξαν...

----------


## deniSun

Οι καμπίνες αυτές είναι παλαιού τύπου.

----------


## jkoukos

Όταν την περιοχή την έχει αναλάβει άλλος πάροχος (όπως η Vodafone σε αυτή την περίπτωση) τοποθετεί την δικιά του δίπλα/κοντά στην αντίστοιχη του ΟΤΕ, με την οποία θα συνδεθεί με χάλκινο καλώδιο.
Ο ΟΤΕ αλλάζει την δικιά του παλιά καμπίνα με άλλη ίδιου τύπου (παλιά) που έχει όμως νέες οριολωρίδες. Αυτό γίνεται μόνο όπου οι οριολωρίδες της παλιάς είναι σε άσχημη κατάσταση ή βιδωτές.

----------


## deniSun

> Όταν την περιοχή την έχει αναλάβει άλλος πάροχος (όπως η Vodafone σε αυτή την περίπτωση) τοποθετεί την δικιά του δίπλα/κοντά στην αντίστοιχη του ΟΤΕ, με την οποία θα συνδεθεί με χάλκινο καλώδιο.
> Ο ΟΤΕ αλλάζει την δικιά του παλιά καμπίνα με άλλη ίδιου τύπου (παλιά) που έχει όμως νέες οριολωρίδες. Αυτό γίνεται μόνο όπου οι οριολωρίδες της παλιάς είναι σε άσχημη κατάσταση ή βιδωτές.


Άρα έχεις διπλές κατασκευές, διπλά κλεμαρίσματα κλπ με ότι αυτά συνεπάγονται.

----------


## jkoukos

Που είναι τα διπλά; Φεύγει η παλιά και μπαίνει η στη θέση της η άλλη, ώστε να υπάρχει καλύτερη σύνδεση των υπαρχόντων καλωδίων στις νέες οριολωρίδες. Σε αυτό έχουμε καθαρό κέρδος.
Εκτός αν εννοείς την σύνδεση των 2 καμπίνων (OTE-Vodafone) μεταξύ τους. Δεν μπορεί να γίνει διαφορετικά, αφού οι οικοδομές μας συνδέονται αποκλειστικά με την καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ και μέσω αυτής παίρνουμε σύνδεση με την όποια υπηρεσία.
Φυσικά θα μπορούσε να παίρνουμε σύνδεση απευθείας από αυτή της Vodafone, αλλά τότε θα μιλάγαμε για εντελώς διαφορετικό κόστος (κυριολεκτικά εκτόξευση) και χρόνου υλοποίησης της υποδομής.
Είναι η πλέον ενδεδειγμένη λύση και αυτή που ακολουθείται και σε άλλες χώρες.

----------


## Akasha

καμπίνα 285 επιτελούς

----------


## panteraz

Και η 291 δίνει 30 & 50 mbps πλέον! Όλε!

Η Cosmote μόνο όμως. Όταν δίνει μετά από πόσο καιρό δίνουν και οι άλλες εταιρείες;

----------


## Akasha

δεν ξέρω εγώ είδη έχω cosmote και δεν με γύρισαν στην καμπίνα έχω adsl τώρα 24αρα  στα 7 συνδέομαι

----------


## jkoukos

Κι εκεί θα παραμείνεις. Από καμπίνα μόνο VDSL παρέχεται.

----------


## Akasha

Έχω κάνει είδη αίτηση για 50αρα πόσες μέρες παίρνει μου είπαν 1-12 μέρες το ρουτερ σε 2 μέρες θα το έχω απλά το ρουτερ που έχω τώρα ειναι και vdsl

----------


## jkoukos

Μόλις σε συνδέσουν στην καμπίνα, θα αλλάξει ο συγχρονισμός. Αν το υπάρχον router δεν υποστηρίζει Vectoring (G.993.5) αλλά το απλό VDSL2, τότε ενδέχεται να έχεις ταχύτητες ADSL μέχρι να βάλεις στην γραμμή συμβατή συσκευή (αυτή που θα σου δώσουν).

----------


## Akasha

> Μόλις σε συνδέσουν στην καμπίνα, θα αλλάξει ο συγχρονισμός. Αν το υπάρχον router δεν υποστηρίζει Vectoring (G.993.5) αλλά το απλό VDSL2, τότε ενδέχεται να έχεις ταχύτητες ADSL μέχρι να βάλεις στην γραμμή συμβατή συσκευή (αυτή που θα σου δώσουν).


οκ ευχαριστώ έχω το d7000, νομίζω υποστηρίζει θα το κοιτάξω

----------


## deniSun

Στην ΕΡΜΟΥ έχει δει κανείς το συνεργείο;
Ένα ήταν. Εξαφανίστηκε;

----------


## glamour_services

Στον Εύοσμο ο ΟΤΕ αλλάζει καθημερινά σχεδόν τις παμπάλαιες σκουριασμένες στην περιοχή. Εν αναμονή λοιπόν!

----------


## deniSun

Σήμερα πέτυχα το συνεργείο της ΔΕΗ Ιουστινιανού με Ζαλίκη αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## athtsa

Σήμερα πρωί εργασίες ηλεκτροδότησης της καμπίνας 393 (Φιλελλήνων 18 , ΤΚ 54645). Υπάρχει ένδειξη πότε να αναμένουμε την αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων;

----------


## Akasha

> Σήμερα πρωί εργασίες ηλεκτροδότησης της καμπίνας 393 (Φιλελλήνων 18 , ΤΚ 54645). Υπάρχει ένδειξη πότε να αναμένουμε την αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων;


έχω κάνει αίτηση απο 24 σε 50 εδώ και 2 μέρες σήμερα πείρα το ρουτερ περιμένω ακόμη ενεργοποίηση

----------


## athtsa

> έχω κάνει αίτηση απο 24 σε 50 εδώ και 2 μέρες σήμερα πείρα το ρουτερ περιμένω ακόμη ενεργοποίηση


Ευχαριστώ  :Smile: 
Μολονότι δεν λύθηκε η απορία μου....

----------


## deniSun

> Σήμερα πρωί εργασίες ηλεκτροδότησης της καμπίνας 393 (Φιλελλήνων 18 , ΤΚ 54645). Υπάρχει ένδειξη πότε να αναμένουμε την αναβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων;


Υπολόγισε 2-3 εβδομάδες για να είσαι μέσα.

----------


## Akasha

> Ευχαριστώ 
> Μολονότι δεν λύθηκε η απορία μου....


sorry δεν διάβασα καλά  όπως είπε ο denisun 2-3 εβδομάδες η δικιά μου έκανε κάπου στις 20 μέρες με το που ενεργοποιηθεί αν checkaris to site της cosmote θα εμφανιστεί αυτό το μήνυμα αν είσαι συνδρομητής και έχεις λογαριασμό η αλλιως  βάλε των αριθμό σου/διεύθυνση στην διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl/fiber για να δεις

----------


## athtsa

> sorry δεν διάβασα καλά  όπως είπε ο denisun 2-3 εβδομάδες ι δικιά μου έκανε κάπου στις 20 μέρες με το που ενεργοποιηθεί αν checkaris to site της cosmote θα εμφανιστεί αυτό το μήνυμα αν είσαι συνδρομητής και έχεις λογαριασμό η αλλιως  βάλε των αριθμό σου/διεύθυνση στην διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl/fiber για να δεις


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση!

----------


## poulios_s

καλημερα παιδια... 2 νεες καμπινες τις vodafone μολις ξεφύτρωσαν στο κορδελιο... ειναι απο τα εργα που κάναν πριν καμια εβδομαδα... νούμερο δεν εχουν ακομα ... οποτε περιμένουμε... παντως είμαστε σε καλο δρόμο..
η πρωτη ειναι ειναι στη ιδια τοποθεσια με αυτη τοθ οτε http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=4011


και η δευτερη εδω http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=4008


νουμερα δεν εχουν  για να τα βάλω στο fttxgr .. οταν τα βαλουν θα ενημερώσω

----------


## jkoukos

Κοντά σε κάθε μία, πρέπει να υπάρχει αντίστοιχη παλιά του ΟΤΕ. Τον αριθμό αυτής θα βάλεις, καθώς αυτός αναφέρεται στον προγραμματισμό

----------


## Akasha

αύριο έμενα θα με ενεργοποιησουν θα ποσταρω ταχύτητες μια βδομάδα απο τοτε που έκανα αίτηση λόγο του οτι πρέπει να μου αλλάξουν την γραμμή σε voip

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## slalom

> λόγο του οτι


Μην το παρεις προσωπικα, επειδη το βλεπω παντου, υπαρχει λεξη "διοτι"

btw ποιος εβγαλε αυτη τη μοδα και δεν ξερω αν στεκει γραμματικα...

----------


## kyprianos

Παιδιά καλημέρα.

Σήμερα θέλω να ελπίζω ότι ξεκίνησαν εργασίες ηλεκτροδότης για τη νο. 436 (γωνία Χαλκέων με Ιουστινιανού) και επίσης από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα στην 409 (Βενιζέλου με Ιουστινιανου).

Ελπίζω να ισχύει αυτή τη φορά, ειδικά η 436 είναι έξω από την οικοδομή που μένω και σε ερώτησή μου στο συνεργείο ήταν 100% σίγουροι ότι θα δώσουν ρεύμα.

----------


## Akasha

> Μην το παρεις προσωπικα, επειδη το βλεπω παντου, υπαρχει λεξη "διοτι"
> 
> btw ποιος εβγαλε αυτη τη μοδα και δεν ξερω αν στεκει γραμματικα...


δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα από την γενιά των greeklish είμαι  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Off Topic





> Μην το παρεις προσωπικα, επειδη το βλεπω παντου, υπαρχει λεξη "διοτι"
> 
> btw ποιος εβγαλε αυτη τη μοδα και δεν ξερω αν στεκει γραμματικα...


Μια χαρά στέκει, απλά το σωστό είναι "_λόγω του ότι_" ή "_για τον λόγο ότι_". Επίσης σωστά είναι και τα "_επειδή_", "_καθότι_", "_εξαιτίας του ότι_" και αρκετά άλλα συνώνυμα.

----------


## deniSun

Αυτές τις μέρες έχουν οργώσει την Ιουστινιανού.

----------


## eg29

2 μήνες μετά τις εργασίες ηλεκτροδότησης είδα σήμερα στο σαιτ του οτε διαθεσιμότητα vdsl 50αρι περιοχή ανάληψη Α.Κ ΡΟΝΣΤΑΝ

----------


## athtsa

> 2 μήνες μετά τις εργασίες ηλεκτροδότησης είδα σήμερα στο σαιτ του οτε διαθεσιμότητα vdsl 50αρι περιοχή ανάληψη Α.Κ ΡΟΝΣΤΑΝ


Μπορείς να μας πεις σε ποια διεύθυνση; Εγώ Φιλελληνων και ακόμη δεν έχω δει κάτι παρόλο ότι τελείωσε η ηλεκτροδοτηση...

----------


## sdikr

> Μπορείς να μας πεις σε ποια διεύθυνση; Εγώ Φιλελληνων και ακόμη δεν έχω δει κάτι παρόλο ότι τελείωσε η ηλεκτροδοτηση...


Μητούδη με Αλεξανδρείας   έχουν δώσει,  καθώς και Μαντινείας κοντά στην μπότσαρη

----------


## deniSun

Δευτέρα έσκαψαν και έκαναν την συνδεσμολογία οι ηλεκτρολόγοι στην καμπίνα μου.
Μένει να πεζοδρομήσουν και να περάσουν οι ΟΤΕτζίδες.

----------


## Akasha

με έχουν σε fastpath ? to ping ανέβηκε στα games

Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved

----------


## deniSun

> με έχουν σε fastpath ? to ping ανέβηκε στα games
> 
> Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved


Interleaved είσαι.
Το up είναι πάντα fast.

----------


## kyprianos

> Δευτέρα έσκαψαν και έκαναν την συνδεσμολογία οι ηλεκτρολόγοι στην καμπίνα μου.
> Μένει να πεζοδρομήσουν και να περάσουν οι ΟΤΕτζίδες.


Τα ίδια και εδώ γωνία Χαλκέων με Ιουστινιανού σήμερα το πρωί κλείνανε με τις πλάκες πεζοδρομίου.

Μου είπαν ότι τώρα πρέπει να έρθει ο ΟΤΕ να ρυθμίσει την καμπίνα. Υπάρχει κάποιος εκτιμώμενος χρόνος γι' αυτό η μπορεί να κάνει και μήνες; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## TearDrop

> Τα ίδια και εδώ γωνία Χαλκέων με Ιουστινιανού σήμερα το πρωί κλείνανε με τις πλάκες πεζοδρομίου.
> 
> Μου είπαν ότι τώρα πρέπει να έρθει ο ΟΤΕ να ρυθμίσει την καμπίνα. Υπάρχει κάποιος εκτιμώμενος χρόνος γι' αυτό η μπορεί να κάνει και μήνες; Ευχαριστώ.


Στη δική μου καμπίνα η ηλεκτροδότηση ολοκληρώθηκε Σεπτέμβριο και έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα πριν μια βδομάδα. Υπάρχουν όμως άλλες καμπίνες που βγάζουν 1-2 εβδομάδες μετά.

----------


## kyprianos

Σε ευχαριστώ, άρα στο περίμενε. Τέσπα φάγαμε τον γάϊδαρο και έμεινε η ουρά απ' ότι φαίνεται οπότε...υπομονή!

----------


## YAziDis

Στην χειρότερη θα το δεις να το γράφει στον λογαριασμό σου πως υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για VDSL.

----------


## deniSun

Γενικά τους βλέπω να κινούνται, επιτέλους, πολύ γρήγορα.
Τουλάχιστον στο θέμα του σκαψίματος και της ηλεκτροδότησης.

----------


## sotirisv

Το πρωί έκαναν εργασίες ηλεκτροδότησης στην καμπίνα που είναι έξω απ'τον Κωνσταντινίδη στην Μητροπόλεως.

----------


## Akasha

Αξιζε η υπομονή τουλάχιστον 10 φόρες σκεφτόμουν να πάω σε hcn τον τελευταιο χρόνο τώρα να δούμε τι θα γίνει με τις ταχύτητες όταν οι καμπίνες γεμίσουν

----------


## YAziDis

Επειδή δεν έχω ψάξει το θέμα, όταν έχεις VDSL, παίζει να μπορεί να πέσει η ταχύτητά σου όπως γίνεται με τις VDSL ? Δηλαδή ισχύει αυτό το "ως 30mbps" ή κάτι τέτοιο; Γιατί είμαι στα πρόθυρα το επόμενο διάστημα να βάλω την 30άρα, αλλά παίρνω από το ΑΚ.

----------


## Akasha

> Επειδή δεν έχω ψάξει το θέμα, όταν έχεις VDSL, παίζει να μπορεί να πέσει η ταχύτητά σου όπως γίνεται με τις VDSL ? Δηλαδή ισχύει αυτό το "ως 30mbps" ή κάτι τέτοιο; Γιατί είμαι στα πρόθυρα το επόμενο διάστημα να βάλω την 30άρα, αλλά παίρνω από το ΑΚ.


έβαλα από τους πρώτους όταν είχε βγει η adsl κλείδωνα 22-23mbps και μετά απο μερικά χρονιά  άρχισε να πεφτει σιγά σιγά  με το ίδιο snr/attenuation έφτασα στα 14mbps

----------


## deniSun

> Αξιζε η υπομονή τουλάχιστον 10 φόρες σκεφτόμουν να πάω σε hcn τον τελευταιο χρόνο τώρα να δούμε τι θα γίνει με τις ταχύτητες όταν οι καμπίνες γεμίσουν


Όταν γεμίσει η hcn με το bw που δίνει και με το συνολικό bw που έχει το δίκτυό της... τι θα γίνει;

----------


## Akasha

> Όταν γεμίσει η hcn με το bw που δίνει και με το συνολικό bw που έχει το δίκτυό της... τι θα γίνει;


δεν πήγα σε hcn περισσότερο για αυτά που διάβαζα στα forums περί dc/σταθερότητα  για αυτό αλώστε περίμενα ΟΤΕ εδώ και 9 μήνες η καμπίνα τού ΟΤΕ ήταν έτοιμη έξω από την οικοδομή άξιζε η αναμονή τώρα θα δείξει στο μέλλον αν αυτές οι ταχυτητες θα παραμείνουν

----------


## YAziDis

> έβαλα από τους πρώτους όταν είχε βγει η adsl κλείδωνα 22-23mbps και μετά απο μερικά χρονιά  άρχισε να πεφτει σιγά σιγά  με το ίδιο snr/attenuation έφτασα στα 14mbps


Για vdsl μιλαω

----------


## deniSun

> δεν πήγα σε hcn περισσότερο για αυτά που διάβαζα στα forums περί dc/σταθερότητα  για αυτό αλώστε περίμενα ΟΤΕ εδώ και 9 μήνες η καμπίνα τού ΟΤΕ ήταν έτοιμη έξω από την οικοδομή άξιζε η αναμονή τώρα θα δείξει στο μέλλον αν αυτές οι ταχυτητες θα παραμείνουν


Είναι φυσικό μετά από 4-5 χρόνια να μην σου αρκούν τα 50Μ.

----------


## Akasha

> Είναι φυσικό μετά από 4-5 χρόνια να μην σου αρκούν τα 50Μ.


ο χρόνος θα δείξει αν τα 50 μεινουν 50 η γίνουν 30 η 20 μετά από μερικά χρονιά

----------


## kyprianos

Καλημέρα, σήμερα στην καμπίνα νο.436 (γωνία Ιουστινιανού με Χαλκέων) ήταν ο τεχνικός και ρύθμιζε την καμπίνα εσωτερικά. Επειδή τον ρώτησα για διαθεσιμότητα μου είπε μάλλον άμεσα.

Να περιμένω κάτι δηλαδή στις επόμενες ημέρες; Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## arist1988

> Καλημέρα, σήμερα στην καμπίνα νο.436 (γωνία Ιουστινιανού με Χαλκέων) ήταν ο τεχνικός και ρύθμιζε την καμπίνα εσωτερικά. Επειδή τον ρώτησα για διαθεσιμότητα μου είπε μάλλον άμεσα.
> 
> Να περιμένω κάτι δηλαδή στις επόμενες ημέρες; Σας ευχαριστώ.


με βαση τον αριθμο της καμπινας σου, συμφωνα με το excel και τον προγραμματισμο αναβαθμισης, ποσο καιρο σε καθυστερησαν ( ακομα δεν πηρες αλλα εστω δουλευουν);;;

----------


## panteraz

Εγώ συνδέθηκα! Επιτέλους!

Link Status Up 
Modulation Type VDSL2 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 4996/49995 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 27174/65024 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 24.9/9.7 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 3.5/11.5 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 5.4/13.2 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/1954 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/9 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 0/0 symbols 
Profile 17a 
Showtime Start 0 h 35 min 14 s 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/87 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0

----------


## deniSun

> Καλημέρα, σήμερα στην καμπίνα νο.436 (γωνία Ιουστινιανού με Χαλκέων) ήταν ο τεχνικός και ρύθμιζε την καμπίνα εσωτερικά. Επειδή τον ρώτησα για διαθεσιμότητα μου είπε μάλλον άμεσα.
> 
> Να περιμένω κάτι δηλαδή στις επόμενες ημέρες; Σας ευχαριστώ.


Μετά από εσένα θα ήρθε και στην δική μου.

----------


## kyprianos

Καθόλου απίθανο, εγώ θα τσεκάρω και θα ενημερώσω για διαθεσιμότητα. Ελπίζω λόγω Forthnet να μην αργήσει παραπάνω...

----------


## deniSun

> Καθόλου απίθανο, εγώ θα τσεκάρω και θα ενημερώσω για διαθεσιμότητα. Ελπίζω λόγω Forthnet να μην αργήσει παραπάνω...


Λογικά... ναι.

----------


## kyprianos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, ίσως κάτι νεώτερο για διαθεσιμότητα από κέντρο Ερμού; Τσεκάρω μέσω του σάιτ της Cosmote και δεν βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα πάντως...

Πριν κανα 10ήμερο είχα γράψει ότι θεωρητικά συνδέσαν την δικιά μου καμπίνα, αλλά σήμερα βλέπω ότι σκάβουν για να δώσουν ρεύμα σε μία καμπίνα επί της Βενιζέλου.

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο πλάνο να δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα σε όλες μαζί; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, ίσως κάτι νεώτερο για διαθεσιμότητα από κέντρο Ερμού; Τσεκάρω μέσω του σάιτ της Cosmote και δεν βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα πάντως...
> 
> Πριν κανα 10ήμερο είχα γράψει ότι θεωρητικά συνδέσαν την δικιά μου καμπίνα, αλλά σήμερα βλέπω ότι σκάβουν για να δώσουν ρεύμα σε μία καμπίνα επί της Βενιζέλου.
> 
> Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο πλάνο να δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα σε όλες μαζί; Ευχαριστώ.


Ανά καμπίνα δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα.
Όταν τελειώνουν με κάποια.
Και εγώ περιμένω...

----------


## athtsa

Καλησπέρα παιδιά εγώ δεν άντεξα άλλο την αναμονή για τον ΟΤΕ (έλεος πήγε Φεβρουάριος και παλεύαμε με 7 Mbps...) και πήγα στην HCN. Τρομακτικές ταχύτητες και φοβερή γραμμή μέχρι στιγμής. Απλά έχω πάθει πλάκα. Μέσα σε 7 μέρες με ενεργοποίησαν (είχε διαθεσιμότητα στην οικοδομή μου) σε πακέτο Fiber 60/20 με 36 € το μήνα όσα δίνει και ο ΟΤΕ το 50/5....

----------


## YAziDis

Και το σκεφτοσουν τοσο καιρο απο τη στιγμη που ειχε στην οικοδομη σου; καλο λιωσιμο!

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά εγώ δεν άντεξα άλλο την αναμονή για τον ΟΤΕ (έλεος πήγε Φεβρουάριος και παλεύαμε με 7 Mbps...) και πήγα στην HCN. Τρομακτικές ταχύτητες και φοβερή γραμμή μέχρι στιγμής. Απλά έχω πάθει πλάκα. Μέσα σε 7 μέρες με ενεργοποίησαν (είχε διαθεσιμότητα στην οικοδομή μου) σε πακέτο Fiber 60/20 με 36 € το μήνα όσα δίνει και ο ΟΤΕ το 50/5....


Για τηλεφωνία πόσα δίνεις και σε τι πακέτο;

----------


## Akasha

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά εγώ δεν άντεξα άλλο την αναμονή για τον ΟΤΕ (έλεος πήγε Φεβρουάριος και παλεύαμε με 7 Mbps...) και πήγα στην HCN. Τρομακτικές ταχύτητες και φοβερή γραμμή μέχρι στιγμής. Απλά έχω πάθει πλάκα. Μέσα σε 7 μέρες με ενεργοποίησαν (είχε διαθεσιμότητα στην οικοδομή μου) σε πακέτο Fiber 60/20 με 36 € το μήνα όσα δίνει και ο ΟΤΕ το 50/5....


αν χρησιμοποιεις το τηλέφωνο δεν αξίζει οι χρεώσεις τους ειναι τσιμπημένες άλλα σε έμενα έδωσαν και 100αρα στην καμπίνα μου αυτήν την βδομάδα από ότι βλέπω λίγο έπεσε το max attainable σε 80mbps fαst path πριν ήταν 101 fastpath και interleave  110k , 50αρα έχω άπλα βλέπω ανά μερικές τι γίνετε με το max attainable

----------


## athtsa

Έχω VOIP τηλεφωνία χωρίς κάποιο πακέτο ομιλίας. 
Για πακέτο ομιλίας το πιο απλό είναι στα 5 € και δίνει Σταθερά 250 λεπτά, Κινητά: 125 λεπτά.

Ειλικρινά απορώ γιατί περίμενα τόσο καιρό τον ΟΤΕ...

Καλό απογευμα

----------


## deniSun

> Έχω VOIP τηλεφωνία χωρίς κάποιο πακέτο ομιλίας. 
> Για πακέτο ομιλίας το πιο απλό είναι στα 5 € και δίνει Σταθερά 250 λεπτά, Κινητά: 125 λεπτά.
> 
> Ειλικρινά απορώ γιατί περίμενα τόσο καιρό τον ΟΤΕ...
> 
> Καλό απογευμα


To συνέκρινες με το 50/5 του ΟΤΕ που δίνει απεριόριστα και κινητά.
Αν προσθέσεις απεριόριστα + κινητά στην hcn πόσα σου βγαίνουν με το 60/20.
Θα δεις ότι στην πράξη είναι τα ίδια.
Για να μην πω ακριβότερη.
Ο λόγος που δεν πήγα ακόμα στην hcn (ένας από τους πολλούς).

----------


## athtsa

Το χαμηλότερο πακέτο του ΟΤΕ για 50/5 ειναι το COSMOTE Double Play Fiber 50 L με Απεριόριστα προς σταθερά, 30' προς κινητά από 49,65 € 37,28 € (24μηνη δέσμευση). Προσωπικά ήμουν 10 χρόνια στον ΟΤΕ επομένως τον ξέρω καλά τι μπορεί να προσφέρει αλλά δεν μπορεί το 2018 στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης να μου δίνεις 7 Mbps και να αναμένουμε ακόμη VDSL, to θεωρώ τουλάχιστον τραγικό. 

Απο εκει και πέρα η HCN δεν έχει δέσμευση συμβολαίου, σου επιτρέπει αλλαγή ταχυτήτων σε μηνιαία βάση και μπορείς να κάνεις και παύση της συνδρομής σου με μέγιστη διάρκεια τους 6 μήνες. Δεν νομίζω οτι η πλάστιγγα γέρνει με τα προηγούμενα και πάρα πολύ στον ΟΤΕ...Ξαναλέω απο ένα συνδρομητή τους τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια...

----------


## Akasha

> Το χαμηλότερο πακέτο του ΟΤΕ για 50/5 ειναι το COSMOTE Double Play Fiber 50 L με Απεριόριστα προς σταθερά, 30' προς κινητά από 49,65 € 37,28 € (24μηνη δέσμευση). Προσωπικά ήμουν 10 χρόνια στον ΟΤΕ επομένως τον ξέρω καλά τι μπορεί να προσφέρει αλλά δεν μπορεί το 2018 στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης να μου δίνεις 7 Mbps και να αναμένουμε ακόμη VDSL, to θεωρώ τουλάχιστον τραγικό. 
> 
> Απο εκει και πέρα η HCN δεν έχει δέσμευση συμβολαίου, σου επιτρέπει αλλαγή ταχυτήτων σε μηνιαία βάση και μπορείς να κάνεις και παύση της συνδρομής σου με μέγιστη διάρκεια τους 6 μήνες. Δεν νομίζω οτι η πλάστιγγα γέρνει με τα προηγούμενα και πάρα πολύ στον ΟΤΕ...Ξαναλέω απο ένα συνδρομητή τους τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια...


τι δεν ξέρουν όμως οι περισσότεροι καθονται στον οτε με το ίδιο συμβολαιο για 10 χρόνια και ανανεώνουν συνέχεια με την ίδια τιμή ενώ μπορέσεις να το παζαρέψεις αρκετά κάτω ειδικά τώρα που τα συμβόλαια ειναι 24 μήνες  και σου κάνουν καλύτερη τιμή ειδικά αν είσαι 10 χρόνια συνδρομητής δεν σε αφήνουν να φύγεις έτσι εύκολα

----------


## YAziDis

Παιδια ο ανθρωπος ηταν στα 7mbps και δεν ειχε διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl. Και τον ουρανο με τ αστρα να του δινανε σε τιμες και δωρα, αλλο τα 7, και αλλο το 60/20.. και μπορει να ειναι τα ιδια λεφτα, αλλα το upload που το πατε;

----------


## deniSun

> Το χαμηλότερο πακέτο του ΟΤΕ για 50/5 ειναι το COSMOTE Double Play Fiber 50 L με Απεριόριστα προς σταθερά, 30' προς κινητά από 49,65 € 37,28 € (24μηνη δέσμευση). Προσωπικά ήμουν 10 χρόνια στον ΟΤΕ επομένως τον ξέρω καλά τι μπορεί να προσφέρει αλλά δεν μπορεί το 2018 στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης να μου δίνεις 7 Mbps και να αναμένουμε ακόμη VDSL, to θεωρώ τουλάχιστον τραγικό. 
> 
> Απο εκει και πέρα η HCN δεν έχει δέσμευση συμβολαίου, σου επιτρέπει αλλαγή ταχυτήτων σε μηνιαία βάση και μπορείς να κάνεις και παύση της συνδρομής σου με μέγιστη διάρκεια τους 6 μήνες. Δεν νομίζω οτι η πλάστιγγα γέρνει με τα προηγούμενα και πάρα πολύ στον ΟΤΕ...Ξαναλέω απο ένα συνδρομητή τους τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια...


Συγκρίνεις το 50/5 του ΟΤΕ με το 60/20 της HCN.
Πάνω σε αυτό σου απάντησα.
Το ότι δεν υπάρχει παροχή στην περιοχή σου κλπ είναι προσωπική σου επιλογή και καλά έκανες.
Εγώ μιλάω για την σύγκριση τιμών που έκανες.



> σε πακέτο Fiber 60/20 με 36 € το μήνα όσα δίνει και ο ΟΤΕ το 50/5


Οι παροχές των δύο πακέτων δεν είναι ίδιες για να τις συγκρίνεις σε επίπεδο τιμών.
Αν είχες ίδιες ταχύτητες ή ίδιες παροχές θα μπορούσες να πεις για το πιο είναι οικονομικότερο.

Όπως και να έχει... σε συνέφερε, ήθελες να κάνεις την αλλαγή, δεν ήθελες να περιμένεις.
Πολύ καλά έκανες, σύμφωνα με το σκεπτικό σου, και την έκανες.
Προσωπικά δεν με συμφέρει.

----------


## pantelis

Και εγω που το σκεφτομαι να παω στην hcn με κοβει το οτι θα χασω τα δορυφορικα της nova.για την τηλεφωνια δε με νοιαζει.οσο για ταχυτητες τωρα ειμαι με 26/5 και δινω 32 και κατι ψιλα και στα 60/20 θα δινω 35

----------


## sdikr

Υπάρχει νήμα για την HCN, μήπως να συνεχίσουμε εκεί;

----------


## pantelis

Σωστα και συγνωμη για το off.στα του vdsl .επειδη δουλευω κεντεο βλεπω οτι οι ρευματοδοτησεις πανε στο φουλ.οπως επισης και στη διχαλα που κανει η Γιαννιτσων προς κτελ περνανε τους σωληνες γιατην οπτικηνδεν εχω ρωτησει καποιον αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι του οτε.

----------


## hoannis

> Και εγω που το σκεφτομαι να παω στην hcn με κοβει το οτι θα χασω τα δορυφορικα της nova.για την τηλεφωνια δε με νοιαζει.οσο για ταχυτητες τωρα ειμαι με 26/5 και δινω 32 και κατι ψιλα και στα 60/20 θα δινω 35


Ποιο πακετο εχεις?

----------


## deniSun

Οι εργασίες στην καμπίνα μου τελείωσαν.
Τα ανεμιστηράκια "βουίζουν".
Παρατηρώ όμως ότι σε κάποιους αριθμούς έδωσαν πρόσβαση έως 50Μ και σε κάποιους άλλους που ελέγχω όχι.
Πως γίνεται αυτό;
Δεν τελείωσαν την μεταφορά σε όλες τις γραμμές και τις δίνουν σιγά-σιγά;

----------


## pantelis

Εχω vddl 50αρι.απεριοριστα σταθερα-υπεραστικα-κινητα.family pack+novasport1+nova cinema1

----------


## kyprianos

> Οι εργασίες στην καμπίνα μου τελείωσαν.
> Τα ανεμιστηράκια "βουίζουν".
> Παρατηρώ όμως ότι σε κάποιους αριθμούς έδωσαν πρόσβαση έως 50Μ και σε κάποιους άλλους που ελέγχω όχι.
> Πως γίνεται αυτό;
> Δεν τελείωσαν την μεταφορά σε όλες τις γραμμές και τις δίνουν σιγά-σιγά;


Από περιέργεια έστησα και εγώ αυτί σήμερα στην δική μου καμπίνα και όντως γουργουρίζει και η δικιά μου.

Οπότε μέχρι εδώ καλά, διαθεσιμότητα όμως από το σάϊτ του οτε γιόκ μέχρι τώρα. Ελπίζω να μην φάμε κανά 3μηνο στο περιμένε...  :Mad:

----------


## hoannis

> Εχω vddl 50αρι.απεριοριστα σταθερα-υπεραστικα-κινητα.family pack+novasport1+nova cinema1


Και ολα αυτά με 32 και κάτι ευρώ τον μήνα?

----------


## deniSun

> Από περιέργεια έστησα και εγώ αυτί σήμερα στην δική μου καμπίνα και όντως γουργουρίζει και η δικιά μου.
> 
> Οπότε μέχρι εδώ καλά, διαθεσιμότητα όμως από το σάϊτ του οτε γιόκ μέχρι τώρα. Ελπίζω να μην φάμε κανά 3μηνο στο περιμένε...


Λογικά μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα μα δώσουν (ελπίζω).
Το άλλο που παρατήρησα είναι ότι σε κάποιους συνδρομητές του ίδιου kv που ανήκω έχει έρθει μήνυμα για μικρή διακοπή των υπηρεσιών λόγω μετάβασης σε ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο.
Αυτό μου το επιβεβαίωση και η τηλεφωνήτρια στην τεχνική υποστήριξη ότι δηλαδή θα υπάρξει ενημέρωση τηλεφωνική/sms/email.
Παρ όλα αυτά όπως την είπα δεν έχω λάβει τίποτε σχετικό έως τώρα ενώ η από πάνω μου έχει λάβει το σχετικό μήνυμα εδώ και μέρες.

----------


## pantelis

Καλημερα.οι παροχες αυτες προεκυψαν επειτα απο διαβουλευσεις με τη νοβα,επειδη ειχα καποια προβληματα με αποσυνδεσεις,βραχυκύκλωμα στη γραμμη και ακομα χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου (γυρω στα 23mbps)οταν ειχα παει στο δικτυο τους.

----------


## Yfas

Καλημέρα παιδιά!

Γνωρίζει κανείς τι παίζει με την περιοχή της Αγίας Τριάδας κάτω από τη Βασ. Γεωργίου (Χάλκης); Είμαστε καταραμένοι! Ούτε νέα KV, ούτε HCN δεν έρχεται εδώ! Δεν αντέχεται άλλο αυτό το 9άρι DL, πόσο μάλλον το 0,8 UL...

----------


## sdikr

> Καλημέρα παιδιά!
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς τι παίζει με την περιοχή της Αγίας Τριάδας κάτω από τη Βασ. Γεωργίου (Χάλκης); Είμαστε καταραμένοι! Ούτε νέα KV, ούτε HCN δεν έρχεται εδώ! Δεν αντέχεται άλλο αυτό το 9άρι DL, πόσο μάλλον το 0,8 UL...


Μα εκεί είσαι κάτω απο το χιλιόμετρο απο το κέντρο, θεωρητικά έπρεπε να είχες επιλογή για vdsl απο το ΑΚ
Για την ώρα πάντως καμπίνες μπαίνουν σε περιοχές που είναι σχετικά μακρια απο το ΑΚ, αν δεν κάνω λάθος 550μ.

----------


## deniSun

Περιμένω να δω αν θα με ενεργοποιήσουν αυτή την εβδομάδα.
Απορώ πως είναι δυνατόν να δίνουν σε μερικούς και σε άλλους όχι;
Να πω ότι το κάνουν πιλοτικά;
Ο συγκεκριμένος είναι κοινωφελής επιχείρηση με adsl που δεν πρόκειται να πάει σε vdsl. (διαχειρίζομαι εγώ την σύνδεσή του).

----------


## kyprianos

Και εγώ ελπίζω για άμεσα, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν θέλει βύσμα..

Ελπίζω να μην αρχίσουνε να λένε ότι δεν έχει πόρτες για vdsl ή κάτι άλλα τέτοια κουλά και περιμένουμε με τους μήνες πάλι.

----------


## deniSun

> Και εγώ ελπίζω για άμεσα, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν θέλει βύσμα..
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην αρχίσουνε να λένε ότι δεν έχει πόρτες για vdsl ή κάτι άλλα τέτοια κουλά και περιμένουμε με τους μήνες πάλι.


Εσύ θα καθυστερήσεις μάλλον λόγω και του ότι είσαι forthnet.

----------


## kyprianos

Ωχ μην μου λές τέτοια...  :Mad: 

Στο σπίτι έχω 2 τηλ. γραμμές μία στον ότε μία στην Forthnet, το ίντερνετ είναι στην Forthnet. Πάντως σε καμία από τις 2 δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα...

----------


## deniSun

> Ωχ μην μου λές τέτοια... 
> 
> Στο σπίτι έχω 2 τηλ. γραμμές μία στον ότε μία στην Forthnet, το ίντερνετ είναι στην Forthnet. Πάντως σε καμία από τις 2 δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα...


Στην δεύτερη της forthnet σίγουρα δεν θα σου δίνει.
Λέει ότι το αίτημα θα πρέπει να εξεταστεί... κάτι τέτοιο.

- - - Updated - - -

Ελπίδες για σήμερα...
Κάτι φαίνεται να κινήται.
Στη σελίδα μου εξαφάνισε την δυνατότητα για 30άρι που είχα μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## kyprianos

Πάντως στα δικά μου νούμερα τίποτα ακόμα δυστυχώς...

Να κάνω μία υπόθεση ότι μήπως δεν υπάρχει άμεσα το bandwidth για ενεργοποιηθούν έστω και σταδιακά όλες αυτές οι καμπίνες και θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε αναβάθμιση και σε αυτό το κομμάτι πρώτα;

Ή μήπως δεν έχει σχέση αυτό;

----------


## deniSun

> Πάντως στα δικά μου νούμερα τίποτα ακόμα δυστυχώς...
> 
> Να κάνω μία υπόθεση ότι μήπως δεν υπάρχει άμεσα το bandwidth για ενεργοποιηθούν έστω και σταδιακά όλες αυτές οι καμπίνες και θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε αναβάθμιση και σε αυτό το κομμάτι πρώτα;
> 
> Ή μήπως δεν έχει σχέση αυτό;


Όχι δεν υπάρχει θέμα bw.

----------


## Yfas

> Μα εκεί είσαι κάτω απο το χιλιόμετρο απο το κέντρο, θεωρητικά έπρεπε να είχες επιλογή για vdsl απο το ΑΚ
> Για την ώρα πάντως καμπίνες μπαίνουν σε περιοχές που είναι σχετικά μακρια απο το ΑΚ, αν δεν κάνω λάθος 550μ.


Κι εγώ έτσι πίστευα στην αρχή αλλά σε κανένα site δεν βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα. Με το Google maps δείχνει απόσταση δρόμου 750μ από το ΑΚ της Ροστάν. Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω φυσικά αν είναι ίδια με την απόσταση του καλωδίου. Πιστεύετε ότι θα έχει διαφορά αν πάω να ρωτήσω σε κατάστημα (ή κάπου αλλού);

----------


## deniSun

> Κι εγώ έτσι πίστευα στην αρχή αλλά σε κανένα site δεν βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα. Με το Google maps δείχνει απόσταση δρόμου 750μ από το ΑΚ της Ροστάν. Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω φυσικά αν είναι ίδια με την απόσταση του καλωδίου. Πιστεύετε ότι θα έχει διαφορά αν πάω να ρωτήσω σε κατάστημα (ή κάπου αλλού);


Και τηλεφωνικά μπορείς να ρωτήσεις αλλά θα σου πούνε τα ίδια με αυτά που βλέπεις στις σελίδες τους.

----------


## kyprianos

Παιδιά καλησπέρα.

Διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα γιοκ, χθες όμως είδα ότι στην Ι. Δραγούμη πάνω από την Εγνατία επικρατεί ακόμα χαμός από σκαψίματα. 

Οπότε αν και το έχουμε ξαναπεί θα κάνω μία σκέψη ότι ίσως τελικά μήπως υπάρχει πλάνο όλες αυτές οι καμπίνες ενεργοποιηθούν με την μία και εφόσον τελειώσουν μαζικά όλες οι ηλεκτροδοτήσεις στην περιοχή;

Γιατί προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να αιτιολογήσω την τόση καθυστέρηση εφόσον πρόκειται για καμπίνες που ήδη ηλεκτροδοτήθηκαν...

----------


## deniSun

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα.
> 
> Διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα γιοκ, χθες όμως είδα ότι στην Ι. Δραγούμη πάνω από την Εγνατία επικρατεί ακόμα χαμός από σκαψίματα. 
> 
> Οπότε αν και το έχουμε ξαναπεί θα κάνω μία σκέψη ότι ίσως τελικά μήπως υπάρχει πλάνο όλες αυτές οι καμπίνες ενεργοποιηθούν με την μία και εφόσον τελειώσουν μαζικά όλες οι ηλεκτροδοτήσεις στην περιοχή;
> 
> Γιατί προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να αιτιολογήσω την τόση καθυστέρηση εφόσον πρόκειται για καμπίνες που ήδη ηλεκτροδοτήθηκαν...


Οι εργασίες που γίνονται εκεί δεν ήταν/είναι όλες από τον ΟΤΕ.
Επίσης όπως σου είπα... δεν συνδέεται η ενεργοποίηση της μια καμπίνας με την άλλη.
Σε εμένα αυτή την στιγμή δεν δίνει καμία διαθεσιμότητα vdsl.

----------


## kyprianos

OK φίλε αν είναι έτσι πάω πάσο..δεν ήξερα ότι οι εργασίες δεν είναι απαραίτητα για τις καμπίνες.

Απλά θεωρώ απαράδεκτη την καθυστέρηση αφού ουσιαστικά έχει γίνει και ηλεκτροδότηση εδώ και καιρό..  :Very angry:

----------


## deniSun

Πέρυσι τέτοιες μέρες εγκαταστάθηκε η πρώτη καμπίνα νέου τύπου στο κέντρο ΕΡΜΟΥ (1 χρόνο πριν).
Η δική μου (αρχαία αγορά) εγκαταστάθηκε τον Σεπτέμβριο (7 μήνες μετά την πρώτη).
Ηλεκτροδοτήθηκε πριν έναν μήνα και ακόμα περιμένω την πλήρη ενεργοποίηση/διάθεση vectoring.
Μιλάμε για τεράστιους χρόνους.  :Thumb down:

----------


## YAziDis

Ερωτηση: τωρα που θα μπουνε πολλοι συνδρομητες σε vdsl, θα καλυτερεψουν τε πραγματα για της adsl απο το Α/Κ; ή δεν παιζει ρολο;

----------


## Pokas

> Ερωτηση: τωρα που θα μπουνε πολλοι συνδρομητες σε vdsl, θα καλυτερεψουν τε πραγματα για της adsl απο το Α/Κ; ή δεν παιζει ρολο;


Στη θεωρία ναι, αφού μειώνεται το crosstalk

----------


## kyprianos

Καλημέρα, προσωπικά για το κέντρο της Ερμού βάζω νέο deadline την 8/4 δηλ. το Πάσχα με το σκεπτικό ότι ίσως κάνουν τεστ κλπ, ή κάτι δεν τους βγαίνει και δεν έχουν δώσει διαθεσιμότητα.

Όντως επιεικώς απαράδεκτη η καθυστέρηση, θυμάμαι και εγώ ότι την δικιά μου καμπίνα την είχαν εγκαταστήσει τον 2/17.

----------


## deniSun

> Καλημέρα, προσωπικά για το κέντρο της Ερμού βάζω νέο deadline την 8/4 δηλ. το Πάσχα με το σκεπτικό ότι ίσως κάνουν τεστ κλπ, ή κάτι δεν τους βγαίνει και δεν έχουν δώσει διαθεσιμότητα.
> 
> Όντως επιεικώς απαράδεκτη η καθυστέρηση, θυμάμαι και εγώ ότι την δικιά μου καμπίνα την είχαν εγκαταστήσει τον 2/17.


Για να κάνουν τεστ θα πρέπει να περάσουν από την καμπίνα και να κάνουν δειγματοληπτικά κάποιες συνδέσεις.
Στην δική μου μετά την ηλεκτροδότηση δεν πέρασαν ποτέ έως τώρα.
+ τις άλλες που είναι γύρω από εμένα που επίσης ηλεκτροδοτήθηκαν.
Μετά την ηλεκτροδότηση έδιναν σε κάποιους αριθμούς δυνατότητα για 50άρι.
Και μάλιστα ήταν συνδέσεις adsl.
Οπότε σκέφτηκα ότι κάτι κινείται και ότι σύντομα θα δώσουν και στους υπόλοιπους.
Παρά ταύτα... έως σήμερα... τίποτε.

Στις πρώτες καμπίνες που ηλεκτροδοτήθηκαν, η διαθεσημότητα δόθηκε μέσα σε 1-3 μέρες.
Το θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά γιατί έβλεπα τους ΟΤΕτζίδες να δουλεύουν πάνω από τα κεφάλια των ΔΕΗτζίδων.
Έριχνε καρεκλοπόδαρα και αυτοί είχαν στρώσει πάνω από τα κεφάλια τους και την καμπίνα νάιλον και από κάτω δούλευαν.
Τέτοιος επαγγελματικός οίστρος.
Τώρα άφαντοι...

----------


## Andrianos

Καλησπέρα! Οι εργασίες που γίνονται στο Κορδελιό από την Vodafone έχουν φτάσει αρκετά ψηλά, μέχρι και 28ης Οκτωβρίου κοντά στα LIDL , ένα κουτί είναι ούτε 100μετρα κοντά στο σπίτι μου..δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι ενεργά, πάντως αναμένουμε για VDSL. Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως που έστειλα μήνυμα σε Social Media στην Vodafone και έκαναν πως δεν ήξεραν όλο αυτό το συμβάν! Εγώ πάντως έχω Cyta και είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος και θα ήθελα το VDSL που θα βάλω να είναι Cyta (Άσχετα που θα την πάρει η Vodafone. 
Επίσης δοκίμασα σε όλες τις εταιρίες για διαθεσιμότητα και το σύστημα βγάζει ότι δεν υπάρχει ακόμη.

*Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει πότε περίπου θα έχουμε πρόσβαση σε αυτά ας πει

----------


## hoannis

Πρέπει να μεταφερθούν οι συνδέσεις απο το παλιό ˊˊκουτιˊˊ στο νέο ˊˊκουτιˊˊ- ˊˊκαμπιναˊˊ.
Εχθές είδα να κάνουν μεταφορά συνδεσεων-καλωδιων απο κουτί σε καμπίνα.
Περιοχη , κοντά στον Μασουτη στην Κολοκοτρώνη,  και είδα οτι η νέα καμπίνα είχε και το νούμερο 41.

----------


## kyprianos

Καλημέρα, τσέκαρα πριν λίγο και έχω διαθεσιμότητα για vdsl μέχρι 50 mbps. Ζούμε ιστορικές στιγμές!

----------


## deniSun

> Καλημέρα, τσέκαρα πριν λίγο και έχω διαθεσιμότητα για vdsl μέχρι 50 mbps. Ζούμε ιστορικές στιγμές!


Αν σου το δώσει και η forthnet θα είσαι οκ.

----------


## kyprianos

Δυστυχώς όχι από ότι είδα τελικά είχες δίκιο μάλλον θα αργήσουν. Βέβαια δεν έχω πάρει τηλέφωνο ακόμα να δω τι γίνεται...

edit: τελικά πήρα και τηλέφωνο την forthnet μου είπανε ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα

update - τελικά δίνει και η forthnet διαθεσιμότητα άμεσα...θα ενημερώσω για τα περαιτέρω, ταχύτητες κλπ όταν παραλάβω.

----------


## TearDrop

> Για να κάνουν τεστ θα πρέπει να περάσουν από την καμπίνα και να κάνουν δειγματοληπτικά κάποιες συνδέσεις.
> Στην δική μου μετά την ηλεκτροδότηση δεν πέρασαν ποτέ έως τώρα.
> + τις άλλες που είναι γύρω από εμένα που επίσης ηλεκτροδοτήθηκαν.
> Μετά την ηλεκτροδότηση έδιναν σε κάποιους αριθμούς δυνατότητα για 50άρι.
> Και μάλιστα ήταν συνδέσεις adsl.
> Οπότε σκέφτηκα ότι κάτι κινείται και ότι σύντομα θα δώσουν και στους υπόλοιπους.
> Παρά ταύτα... έως σήμερα... τίποτε.
> 
> Στις πρώτες καμπίνες που ηλεκτροδοτήθηκαν, η διαθεσημότητα δόθηκε μέσα σε 1-3 μέρες.
> ...


Η δική μου καμπίνα ηλεκτροδοτήθηκε Σεπτέμβριο και έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα αρχές Φεβρουαρίου. Η πιο κάτω έκανε 8 μήνες απο την ηλεκτροδότηση μέχρι τη διαθεσιμότητα. Δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη λογική και το κακό είναι οτι δε μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα απολύτως. Απλά περιμένεις.

----------


## deniSun

Σήμερα δώσανε διαθεσιμότητα έως 100Μ στο μισό τετράγωνο που καλύπτει η καμπίνα μου.
Περιμένω από εβδομάδα και σε εμένα.  :Whistle:

----------


## kyprianos

Άντε με το καλό.

Πάντως σε μένα δίνει μέχρι 50 οπότε υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που δεν δίνουν 100 σε συγκεκριμένες καμπίνες;

Πάντως διαπίστωσα ότι ούτως ή άλλως και η forthnet δεν δίνει πάνω από 50, ελπίζω να δώσει παραπάνω σχετικά άμεσα γιατί ανανέωσα και για 2 χρόνια...  :No no:

----------


## deniSun

> Άντε με το καλό.
> 
> Πάντως σε μένα δίνει μέχρι 50 οπότε υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που δεν δίνουν 100 σε συγκεκριμένες καμπίνες;
> 
> Πάντως διαπίστωσα ότι ούτως ή άλλως και η forthnet δεν δίνει πάνω από 50, ελπίζω να δώσει παραπάνω σχετικά άμεσα γιατί ανανέωσα και για 2 χρόνια...


Γενικά παρατήρησα ότι κατά την ενεργοποίηση εμφανίζονται τα παρακάτω στην σελίδα υποστήριξης μετά την ηλεκτροδότηση:
1. Εμφανίζει σε κάποιους αριθμούς διαθεσιμότητα έως 30Μ για ~2-3 μέρες.
2. Μετά δεν εμφανίζει καμία διαθεσιμότητα vdsl για ~1εβδομάδα.
3. Μετά εμφανίζει για τους αριθμούς του (1) διαθεσιμότητα έως 50Μ για ~1-2 μέρες.
4. Μετά εμφανίζει για τους αριθμούς του (4) διαθεσιμότητα έως 100Μ 
και για τους αριθμούς του (2) ότι "Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο.".

Αυτό είναι το τελικό στάδιο όπου ενεργοποιούνται και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι αριθμοί.
Μόλις γίνει η ενεργοποίηση θα γράψω πόσες μέρες διήρκεσε.
Προς στιγμή είμαστε στις +2 μέρες από την "μισή" ενεργοποίησης της καμπίνας.

----------


## kyprianos

...χμ μάλλον στο 4. εννοείς (3) και όχι (4).

Άρα σε λίγες μέρες ίσως δώσει και 100 mbit στην καμπίνα μου. Το θέμα ειναι ότι δεν δίνει η forthnet 100 mbit στην παρούσα φάση αλλά ειναι θέμα χρόνου πιστεύω.

----------


## Andrianos

Ξέρουμε μήπως ποτέ θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι νέες καμπίνες τις Vodafone στο Κορδελιό; φαίνεται να έχουν τελειώσει Αλλά καμία ενημέρωση ούτε διαθεσιμότητα, επίσης μια ερώτηση θα μπορέσω να βάλω VDSL Cyta? Η καμπίνα είναι ούτε 100 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου. Το ΑΚ είναι 1400Μετρα σύμφωνα με το σύστημα της Cyta.

----------


## deniSun

> ...χμ μάλλον στο 4. εννοείς (3) και όχι (4).
> 
> Άρα σε λίγες μέρες ίσως δώσει και 100 mbit στην καμπίνα μου. Το θέμα ειναι ότι δεν δίνει η forthnet 100 mbit στην παρούσα φάση αλλά ειναι θέμα χρόνου πιστεύω.


Ναι λάθος μου.
Το θέμα είναι να σου δώσει από καμπίνα.
Γιατί απ όσο ξέρω τα 50άρια που έδινε δεν ήταν από καμπίνες αλλά από κέντρο.

----------


## kyprianos

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι μετά τόσο καιρό σε αναμονή και με δεδομένο ότι η καμπίνα είναι 10 μέτρα έξω από την οικοδομή που μένω, θα πάρω έστω τα 50 από καμπίνα.

Εκτός αν η forthnet δεν δίνει από καμπίνες ούτως ή άλλως αλλά δε νομίζω να ισχύει αυτό...

----------


## deniSun

> Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι μετά τόσο καιρό σε αναμονή και με δεδομένο ότι η καμπίνα είναι 10 μέτρα έξω από την οικοδομή που μένω, θα πάρω έστω τα 50 από καμπίνα.
> 
> Εκτός αν η forthnet δεν δίνει από καμπίνες ούτως ή άλλως αλλά δε νομίζω να ισχύει αυτό...


Το θέμα είναι τι συμφωνία θα κάνει με τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## glamour_services

> Ξέρουμε μήπως ποτέ θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι νέες καμπίνες τις Vodafone στο Κορδελιό; φαίνεται να έχουν τελειώσει Αλλά καμία ενημέρωση ούτε διαθεσιμότητα, επίσης μια ερώτηση θα μπορέσω να βάλω VDSL Cyta? Η καμπίνα είναι ούτε 100 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου. Το ΑΚ είναι 1400Μετρα σύμφωνα με το σύστημα της Cyta.


Είσαι σίγουρος απόλυτα ότι οι νέες καμπίνες που μπαίνουν στο Α.Κ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ είναι οι καινούριες της Vodafone? Γιατί έως τώρα έχει αλλάξει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ τις παλιές σκουριασμένες του με καινούριες! Αυτές δεν είναι VDSL αλλά με καινούριες ρεγκλέτες για να συνδεθούν μαζί τους αυτές που θα βάλει η Vodafone δίπλα τους! Πολύ απλά αν είναι οι μικρές μπεζ μεταλλικού χρώματος είναι του ΟΤΕ. Της Vodafone είναι μεγαλύτερες λευκού χρώματος!

----------


## Andrianos

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι στο ΑΚ Ελευθερια, βλέπω πολλές καμπίνες γκρι Όχι μεγάλες σαν μια απλή καμπίνα της παλιές (λιγο πιο μεγάλη!) Το χαρτί ελεγε εργασίες για οπτική ίνα από την Vodafone και η κάθε καμπίνα (καινούργια) είναι δίπλα σε μια Άλλη καμπίνα (παλια) δεν εχω ιδέα τι γίνεται,τους ρωτάω τι και πώς και απλά μου λένε ότι δεν μπορούν να μου πουν τα σχέδια τους .  Ξαναλέω Το χαρτί εγραφε εργασίες για οπτικές ίνες και σκαψανε παντου κανονικά φαινονται έτοιμα.  Συγκεκριμένα μιλάω για την οδό 28η Οκτωβρίου.

----------


## glamour_services

Το Α/Κ Ελευθέρια είναι το κέντρο που εξυπηρετεί Εύοσμο και Κορδελιό, αυτό που σου δίνει ίντερνετ. Έχουν αλλαχτεί μόνο οι καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ και από κάτω ξεκίνησε η Vodafone να περνάει τις οπτικές ίνες. Μην περιμένεις λοιπόν ακόμα VDSL, αυτό μόνο αφού μπουν οι καμπίνες της Vodafone δίπλα στις νέες του ΟΤΕ.
Έχω ήδη αρκετές φωτογραφίες, αλλά δεν έχω προλάβει ακόμα να τις βάλω στο χάρτη.

----------


## Andrianos

Ξέρω τι είναι το ΑΚ, σου είπα κάνανε εργασίες για οπτικές ίνες το έλεγε καθαρά στο χαρτί.

----------


## deniSun

Πριν από λίγο έκανα αίτηση για 50L.

1. Στη σελίδα δεν μου έδινε κάλυψη.
Έγραφε ότι το αίτημα έπρεπε να διενεργηθεί περισσότερο.
Σε άλλα νούμερα που κλείδωναν στην καμπίνα, έδινα κανονικά έως 100.
Στο σύστημά τους φαινόταν κανονικά ότι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα και ότι έχει διάθεση έως 100.
Μην ακούτε τι σας λένε οι τηλεφωνητές.
Δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται.
Επέμενε ότι παίρνω από καμπίνα και όχι από κέντρο.
Μου έλεγε ότι στο 30άρι οι αποδεκτές τιμές γι αυτούς είναι από 14-24 και ότι δεν πάει παραπάνω.
Ότι στο 50άρι θα κλειδώνω 37-40 κλπ.
Ότι να 'ναι δηλαδή.
Τις εξήγησα ότι αυτές είναι τιμές από κέντρο και όχι από καμπίνα και αφού δεν βγάλαμε άκρη μου έδωσε και μίλησα απευθείας με τεχνικό.

2. Ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι καθυστερούν στην αλλαγή των υφιστάμενων συνδέσεων σε fiber προγράμματα.
Δηλαδή οι τεχνικοί δεν πάνε άμεσα να κουμπώσουν τα καλώδια στα mini-dslam μετά την ηλεκτροδότηση.
Οπότε είχα δύο επιλογές:
ή να δηλώσω βλάβη για να πάει ο τεχνικός και να με κουμπώσει (που απ ότι μου είπε θα καθυστερούσε)
ή να δηλώσω αναβάθμιση σε 50άρι όπου θα πήγαινε άμεσα.
Επέλεξα το 2ο.

3. Οι τιμές που αναγράφονται στην ιστοσελίδα είναι για νέες συνδέσεις και όχι υφιστάμενες.
Μάλιστα οι τιμές που γράφουν με διαγράμμιση είναι για 18μηνη δέσμευση και όχι για 24μηνη.
Οι τιμές για 24μηνη δέσμευση είναι μεταξύ της αναγραφόμενης ως προσφοράς και της 18μηνης που έχουν σαν διαγράμμιση.
Για μια ακόμα φορά κοροϊδία.
Είδα ότι μέσω της σελίδας μπορείς να κάνεις παραγγελία στην τιμή που αναγράφεται και για νέες και για υφιστάμενες συνδέσεις.
Μάλιστα έχει και σχετική επιλογή.
Ενημέρωσα αμέσως για ακύρωση της προηγούμενης αίτησης και ο νέος τηλεφωνητής μου είπε ότι ισχύουν οι τιμές της σελίδας για όλες τις συνδέσεις.
Προχώρησα σε αίτηση μέσω της ιστοσελίδας και περιμένω επιβεβαίωση τηλεφωνικά.
Την όλη ιστορία δεν θα ήθελα να την χαρακτηρίσω...

Περιμένω την ενεργοποίηση.
Μου έδωσαν χρόνο ενεργοποίησης 3-5 μέρες.
Περιμένω.

----------


## glamour_services

> Ξέρω τι είναι το ΑΚ, σου είπα κάνανε εργασίες για οπτικές ίνες το έλεγε καθαρά στο χαρτί.


Αυτό είναι ήδη γνωστό, ξεκίνησαν πριν το τέλος της περασμένης χρονιάς να περνάνε ξεκινώντας από τον ΟΤΕ στο Κορδελιό. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι θα δεις VDSL σύντομα, καθώς πρέπει να μπουν και οι καμπίνες της Vodafone δίπλα σε αυτές που αλλάζει ο ΟΤΕ. Πάντως μπράβο που υπάρχει κινητικότητα, στο ΑΚ ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ δεν έχει καν κουνήσει το δαχτυλάκι της η Wind.

----------


## Andrianos

Και χάρηκα τζάμπα 
Ντάξει τουλάχιστον προχωράει το θέμα

----------


## xaris

> Αυτό είναι ήδη γνωστό, ξεκίνησαν πριν το τέλος της περασμένης χρονιάς να περνάνε ξεκινώντας από τον ΟΤΕ στο Κορδελιό. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι θα δεις VDSL σύντομα, καθώς πρέπει να μπουν και οι καμπίνες της Vodafone δίπλα σε αυτές που αλλάζει ο ΟΤΕ. Πάντως μπράβο που υπάρχει κινητικότητα, στο ΑΚ ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ δεν έχει καν κουνήσει το δαχτυλάκι της η Wind.


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος σύμφωνα με το γνωστό excel αρχείο που κυκλοφορεί με βάση τον αριθμό του κατανεμητή μου(333 και είμαι σε μία παράλληλο της Κ.Δημητρίου στον πράσινο κήπο) θα πάρω vdsl το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2019.Μέχρι τότε θα παίζω με τα ελλεεινά 6,5.
Πάτα το Κιμ

----------


## cbarbas

Γεια σας

αυτο το Excel αρχειο τι περιεχει και που υπαρχει, ευχαριστω.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν είναι ένα αλλά αρκετά, όσες και οι 3 πρώτες φάσεις ανάθεσης στους 3 παρόχους σε όλη την χώρα. Ψάχνεις λοιπόν το αστικό κέντρο που ανήκεις (σε κάποια φάση) να βρεις την καμπίνα στην οποία συνδέεται η οικοδομή σου.

----------


## cbarbas

Ωραια, ευχαριστω.

----------


## kyprianos

> Πριν από λίγο έκανα αίτηση για 50L.
> 
> Περιμένω την ενεργοποίηση.
> Μου έδωσαν χρόνο ενεργοποίησης 3-5 μέρες.
> Περιμένω.


Καλησπέρα, εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση από την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη.

Χθες παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό, δηλ. το ZTE το σύνδεσα και βλέπω συνδέεται σε ADSL mode.

Τους πήρα τηλ. μου λένε ειμαι για ενεργοποίηση την Δευτέρα δηλ. στις 19/3. Άρα χοντρικά μιλάμε για 7 εργάσιμες.

Τώρα το μόνο άγχος είναι αν θα παίρνω από καμπίνα ή α/κ και φάμε καμία ήττα...  :Clap:

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα, εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση από την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη.
> 
> Χθες παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό, δηλ. το ZTE το σύνδεσα και βλέπω συνδέεται σε ADSL mode.
> 
> Τους πήρα τηλ. μου λένε ειμαι για ενεργοποίηση την Δευτέρα δηλ. στις 19/3. Άρα χοντρικά μιλάμε για 7 εργάσιμες.
> 
> Τώρα το μόνο άγχος είναι αν θα παίρνω από καμπίνα ή α/κ και φάμε καμία ήττα...


Αν αλλάχτηκε η καμπίνα να σου πάρεις από καμπίνα.

----------


## kyprianos

Ναι η καμπίνα έχει αλλαχτεί, (νο. 436) οπότε αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα πάρω από καμπίνα; Αυτό εννοείς; Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## deniSun

> Ναι η καμπίνα έχει αλλαχτεί, (νο. 436) οπότε αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα πάρω από καμπίνα; Αυτό εννοείς; Σε ευχαριστώ.


Από την στιγμή που σου άλλαξαν καμπίνα, θα παίρνεις από εκεί.
Αν είσαι σε ΟΤΕ...
Διαφορετικά... ανάλογα με την συμφωνία που έκανε ο πάροχός σου.

----------


## kyprianos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, σήμερα κατά τις 10.30 έλαβα μήνυμα ενεργοποίησης από Nova.

Νομίζω ότι τα λόγια ειναι περιττά δεν θα μπορούσε καλύτερα. Στο d/l καρφωμένο στα 5,5 mb/sec.

Προφανώς παίρνω από την καμπίνα η οποία ειναι 10μ έξω από την οικοδομή που μένω.

Εύχομαι σύντομα ενεργοποιήσεις και στους υπόλοιπους!

----------


## spyridop

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, σήμερα κατά τις 10.30 έλαβα μήνυμα ενεργοποίησης από Nova.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι τα λόγια ειναι περιττά δεν θα μπορούσε καλύτερα. Στο d/l καρφωμένο στα 5,5 mb/sec.
> 
> Προφανώς παίρνω από την καμπίνα η οποία ειναι 10μ έξω από την οικοδομή που μένω.
> 
> Εύχομαι σύντομα ενεργοποιήσεις και στους υπόλοιπους!


Με γεια!
Γιατί όμως έχεις τόσα πολλά CRC errors;  :Thinking:

----------


## kyprianos

Πράγματι δεν το είχα προσέξει, θα πάρω ένα τηλ. στο support αύριο να το αναφέρω. Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## deniSun

Εμένα με πέρασαν στο 50άρι την Παρασκευή αλλά ακόμα δεν έχουνε ενεργοποιημένο το vectoring.
Παίρνω από κέντρο.
Λογικά αυτή την εβδομάδα θα φιλοτιμηθεί κάποιος τεχνικός να περάσει και να με κουμπώσει στην καμπίνα.
Θα τους πάρω και τηλ. να δω τι γίνεται.

----------


## deniSun

Και επίσημα 50/5 πριν λίγο.
Επιτέλους.  :Worthy:

----------


## YAziDis

Χαχα! Αντε καλο γονατισμα! Περιμενες πολυ καιρο για να ρθει αυτη η μερα!

----------


## deniSun

> Χαχα! Αντε καλο γονατισμα! Περιμενες πολυ καιρο για να ρθει αυτη η μερα!


Και αν δεν τους έπαιρνα τηλ θα περίμενα ακόμα περισσότερο.
Ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι η ολοκλήρωση της ενεργοποίησης της καμπίνας έγινε εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες.
Παρ όλα αυτά δεν μου έδινε διαθεσιμότητα.
Και η διαδικασία ήταν να περιμένω πότε οι ΟΤΕτζίδες θα περνούσαν για να κάνουν την μεταφορά.
Οπότε ίσχυε αυτό που μου είπε και ο τεχνικός τηλ. ότι θα πρέπει να το δηλώσω ως βλάβη για να σηκωθούν πιο γρήγορα από τις καρέκλες τους και να με ενεργοποιήσουν.

----------


## athtsa

Η μεγαλύτερη εταιρεία τηλεπικοινωνιών ρε παιδιά και επιτρέπεται να έχει τέτοια αντιμετώπιση των πραγμάτων; Απλά ρωτάω διότι δεν μπορώ να τους καταλάβω...

----------


## deniSun

> Η μεγαλύτερη εταιρεία τηλεπικοινωνιών ρε παιδιά και επιτρέπεται να έχει τέτοια αντιμετώπιση των πραγμάτων; Απλά ρωτάω διότι δεν μπορώ να τους καταλάβω...


Αυτό που κατάλαβα εγώ απ όλη την φάση είναι ότι παίρνουν έργα και στην συνέχεια δηλώνουν ότι δεν μπορούν να τα πραγματοποιήσουν στα αντίστοιχα χρονοδιαγράμματα.
Κλασική περίπτωση που ισχύει για πολλά έργα βλ ερευνητικά και παρατάσεις.
Φυσικά δεν ισχύει σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις αυτό.
Οι περισσότερες περιοχές πανελληνίως ήταν εντός των χρονικών πλαισίων που τέθηκαν.
Επίσης στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων ευθυνόταν άλλοι παράγοντες πχ οι ΔΕΗ για την ηλεκτροδότηση.

----------


## kyprianos

Καλοδούλευτη, άντε με το καλό και τα 100 & 200 σύντομα...  :One thumb up:

----------


## deniSun

Άμα βγάλουν κανένα 100άρι σε L ~40ε θα πάω κατευθείαν  :Laughing:

----------


## panteraz

Καλησπέρα, 

Έκανα σήμερα αίτηση στην Vodafone για 100mbps (έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα Μαρτίου με Δελφών). Το θέμα είναι ότι τα στατιστικά μου λένε attainable 60-70mbps, θα κάνουν κάτι και θα αλλάξει ή δεν μπορώ να πιάσω 100mbps με τίποτα;


DSL Link Information
Link Status Up 
Modulation Type VDSL2 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 4996/49983 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 23033/66364 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 22.8/9.7 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 3.5/11.5 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 5.5/13.6 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/326 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/9 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 0/0.2 symbols 
Profile 17a 
Showtime Start 347 h 39 min 43 s 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/35064 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/14744

----------


## deniSun

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι έγινε η μετάβαση;
Γιατί αυτά που δίνεις είναι τιμές για 50άρι.

----------


## panteraz

Αυτό λέω, δεν έγινε η μεταβαση ακόμα, χθες έκανα την αίτηση. Τό θέμα είναι η γραμμή θα πιάσει τα 100 όταν γίνει;

----------


## deniSun

> Αυτό λέω, δεν έγινε η μεταβαση ακόμα, χθες έκανα την αίτηση. Τό θέμα είναι η γραμμή θα πιάσει τα 100 όταν γίνει;


Στον ΟΤΕ δίνουν εγγύηση πραγματικής ταχύτητας.
Στους άλλους δεν ξέρω.

----------


## ditheo

> Αυτό λέω, δεν έγινε η μεταβαση ακόμα, χθες έκανα την αίτηση. Τό θέμα είναι η γραμμή θα πιάσει τα 100 όταν γίνει;


στο router σου δεν εμφανίζει να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το vectoring οπότε δεν ξέρεις ακόμα το θεωρητικό μέγιστο όριο που μπορεί να συγχρονίσει η γραμμή σου.

----------


## deniSun

> στο router σου δεν εμφανίζει να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το vectoring οπότε δεν ξέρεις ακόμα το θεωρητικό μέγιστο όριο που μπορεί να συγχρονίσει η γραμμή σου.


Χωρίς vectoring δεν μπορεί να συγχρονίζει 4996/49983

----------


## puffy

χωρις vectoring 50 εδιναν και δινουν απο καμπινες εξ αρχης.
100/200 οχι, αυτες ειναι οι ταχυτητες που απαιτουν vectoring


απο κει και περα ειναι οπως το adsl. αν το μαξ μιας γραμμης ειναι 2 το ιδιο θα πιασει και στο 4αρι και στο 24αρι.
panteraz  δεν μπορω να πω σιγουρα για την περιπτωση σου, γιατι αν εχεις το zte της voda οντως δεν εισαι σε vectoring ακομη- θα το εγραφε. οποτε *μπορει* να υπαρχει και καλυτερα για σενα.
παντως με 11,5attenuation  πρεπει να σαι αρκετα μακρια απ την καμπινα 300μ+-.
  100αρι δεν, αλλα κανονικα γυρω στο 80αρι θα πρεπειμε 11.5

----------


## panteraz

Ενεργοποιήθηκε σε μια μέρα. 80mbps έφτασε καλά είπες.

Link Status Up 
Modulation Type VDSL2_Vectoring 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 9999/81901 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 30638/97100 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 22.9/10.3 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 4.5/11.6 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 9.7/14.8 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/2093 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/4 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 0/0 symbols 
Profile 17a 
Showtime Start 0 h 43 min 31 s 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/70 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/25682

----------


## KostakisK

με αυτα τα στατιστικα δεν νομιζω να πιανες ποτε 100αρι

----------


## FiKiFiKi

Που μπορώ να δω εάν η καμπίνα 380 του ΟΤΕ ενεργοποιήθηκε; Βάζω τον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας της cosmote και μου αναφέρει ότι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα ούτε για adsl....

----------


## deniSun

> Που μπορώ να δω εάν η καμπίνα 380 του ΟΤΕ ενεργοποιήθηκε; Βάζω τον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας της cosmote και μου αναφέρει ότι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα ούτε για adsl....


Κοντά είσαι...
Ρίξε μια βόλτα από την καμπίνα και δες αν ακούς τα ανεμυστηράκια από μέσα.
Βάλε και κανέναν αριθμό γείτονα.

----------


## panteraz

> Ενεργοποιήθηκε σε μια μέρα. 80mbps έφτασε καλά είπες.
> 
> Link Status Up 
> Modulation Type VDSL2_Vectoring 
> Actual Rate(Up/Down) 9999/81901 kbps 
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 30638/97100 kbps 
> Noise Margin(Up/Down) 22.9/10.3 dB 
> Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 4.5/11.6 dB 
> Output Power(Up/Down) 9.7/14.8 dBm 
> ...


Λοιπόν το έφτιαξα μετά από λίγο διάβασμα! Έφταιγε η μπρίζα η κεντρική του σπιτίου. Από εκείνη έδινε σε όλα τα δωμάτια, δλδ παίρναν όλες η μπρίζες κατευθείαν από την ίδια παροχή! Έβγαλα τις άλλες άφησα μόνο την κεντρική (απευθείας δλδ τα καλώδια) και μπουμ καρθώθηκε στα 100mbps! Δείτε πλέον στατιστικά:

Link Status Up 
Modulation Type VDSL2_Vectoring 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 9999/99972 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 42492/131172 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 30.4/13 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 4.1/8.8 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 9.6/14.3 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/425 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/7 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 0/0.8 symbols 
Profile 17a 
Showtime Start 0 h 28 min 53 s 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/11 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/5575

----------


## PEPES

Εισαι μια χαρα τωρα!

----------


## arist1988

> Λοιπόν το έφτιαξα μετά από λίγο διάβασμα! Έφταιγε η μπρίζα η κεντρική του σπιτίου. Από εκείνη έδινε σε όλα τα δωμάτια, δλδ παίρναν όλες η μπρίζες κατευθείαν από την ίδια παροχή! Έβγαλα τις άλλες άφησα μόνο την κεντρική (απευθείας δλδ τα καλώδια) και μπουμ καρθώθηκε στα 100mbps! Δείτε πλέον στατιστικά:
> 
> Link Status Up 
> Modulation Type VDSL2_Vectoring 
> Actual Rate(Up/Down) 9999/99972 kbps 
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 42492/131172 kbps 
> Noise Margin(Up/Down) 30.4/13 dB 
> Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 4.1/8.8 dB 
> Output Power(Up/Down) 9.6/14.3 dBm 
> ...


περιοχη ; 
ησουν εντος χρονοδιαγραμματος; 
ποια εταιρια;

----------


## deniSun

> Λοιπόν το έφτιαξα μετά από λίγο διάβασμα! Έφταιγε η μπρίζα η κεντρική του σπιτίου. Από εκείνη έδινε σε όλα τα δωμάτια, δλδ παίρναν όλες η μπρίζες κατευθείαν από την ίδια παροχή! Έβγαλα τις άλλες άφησα μόνο την κεντρική (απευθείας δλδ τα καλώδια) και μπουμ καρθώθηκε στα 100mbps! Δείτε πλέον στατιστικά:
> 
> Link Status Up 
> Modulation Type VDSL2_Vectoring 
> Actual Rate(Up/Down) 9999/99972 kbps 
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 42492/131172 kbps 
> Noise Margin(Up/Down) 30.4/13 dB 
> Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 4.1/8.8 dB 
> Output Power(Up/Down) 9.6/14.3 dBm 
> ...


Με vectoring πολύ δύσκολο να μην τερματίσεις στον συγχρονισμό στα 100Μ.
Μόνο αν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα η καλωδίωση σου, οι μπρίζες σου ή το κομμάτι από την καμπίνα έως τις ρεγκλέτες.

----------


## kanenas3

Γνωρίζει κάποιος πως μπορώ να μάθω τον αριθμό της καμπίνας που αντιστοιχεί στη γραμμή μου;

Βλέπω καμπίνες να ξεφυτρώνουν γύρω μου αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι οι γραμμές μου θα συνεχίσουν να παίρνουν απευθείας από την Ερμού.

----------


## cranky

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος πως μπορώ να μάθω τον αριθμό της καμπίνας που αντιστοιχεί στη γραμμή μου;


Αυτός ο αριθμός, είναι γραμμένος και στο κουτί με τις τηλεφωνικές συνδέσεις στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας σας.
Στην πόρτα του κουτιού, ή μέσα.

----------


## kanenas3

> Αυτός ο αριθμός, είναι γραμμένος και στο κουτί με τις τηλεφωνικές συνδέσεις στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας σας.
> Στην πόρτα του κουτιού, ή μέσα.


Thx! Άμα δεν υπάρχει το κουτί αυτό ή είναι σε μη προσβάσιμο σημείο τι γίνεται; Μπορώ να το μάθω με άλλον τρόπο;

----------


## YAziDis

Θεωρητικά οχι. Βεβαια αν βγεις στο δρομο και βρεις τα 2 πιο κοντινα ΚΑΦΑΟ, θα εισαι συνδεδεμενος σε ενα απ τα δυο. Αν ειναι και τα 2 καινουροα, το επομενο διαστημα θα εχεις vdsl. Αν ειναι παλια δε θα χεις. Αν και παλι ειναι ενα καινουριο και ενα παλιο, θα πρεπει οπωσδηποτε με καποιο τροπο να βρεις το κουτι σου στην πολυκατοικια και να δεις τον αριθμο. Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην υπαρχει παντως. Σε μερικες πολυκατοικιες ειναι μεσα στις ντουλαπες με τα ρολογια τις ΔΕΗ.

----------


## deniSun

> Thx! Άμα δεν υπάρχει το κουτί αυτό ή είναι σε μη προσβάσιμο σημείο τι γίνεται; Μπορώ να το μάθω με άλλον τρόπο;


Αν μιλήσεις με κάποιον τεχνικό του παρόχου σου θα σου πει σε ποια καμπίνα ανήκεις και που βρίσκεται.
Η forthnet   :Bless:  το έγραφε και στη σελίδα που υπέγραφες όταν καλούσες τεχνικό για έλεγχο.

----------


## kanenas3

Τελικά βρήκα το κουτί ήταν θαμμένο μαζί με τα ρολόγια της ΔΕΗ και (δυστυχώς) είναι το 213 ΕΡΜΟΥ. Οπότε θα μείνουμε όπως είμαστε ε; 

Υπάρχει κάποια αλλαγή από τις καμπίνες που βρήκα στη Φάση Α;

----------


## pantelis

Χρόνια Πολλά σε ολους, καλη Ανασταση

----------


## deniSun

> Τελικά βρήκα το κουτί ήταν θαμμένο μαζί με τα ρολόγια της ΔΕΗ και (δυστυχώς) είναι το 213 ΕΡΜΟΥ. Οπότε θα μείνουμε όπως είμαστε ε; 
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποια αλλαγή από τις καμπίνες που βρήκα στη Φάση Α;


Όχι... απλά περιμένεις.

----------


## kyprianos

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά.

Τώρα που ξεχαρμανιάσαμε με την 50άρα στο σπίτι είπα να δω που βρισκόμαστε σχετικά και στο γραφείο.

Από κάτω το κουτί γράφει 174 και επειδή έχω ξεχάσει, θυμάται κάποιος πως μπορώ να δω την εκτιμώμενη περίοδο αναβάθμισης και αν το έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ ή άλλος...;

Πάντως το κουτί ειναι ακόμα το κλασσικό μικρό παλιό. 

Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## bouhc

Επιτέλους ενεργοποιήθηκε και η δική μου καμπίνα (386-νέα παραλία-Γενική Κλινική) και επειδή ετοιμάζομαι να κάνω την αίτηση, θέλω να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με το θέμα.

Από τον ΟΤΕ μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να πάω μέχρι την 100άρα. Αξίζει ή παίζει και κάτι άλλο; Βέβαια μου είπαν ότι στα 30 και 50 εγγυώνται 30 & 50 και στην 100άρα εγγυώνται πάνω από 90. Είναι έτσι;  Τους φοβάμαι γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή πληρώνω 24άρα και κλειδώνει με το ζόρι στα 5. Δεν θα έπρεπε να έχω δει κάποια διαφορά από τη στιγμή που ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα; Είχα ακούσει ότι από την ενεργοποίηση της καμπίνας επωφελούνται και οι ADSL, αλλά στη δική μου περίπτωση δεν συνέβει κάτι τέτοιο. Έχω λάθος;
Αυτή τη στιγμή στο σπίτι έχω ISDN το οποίο θέλω να κρατήσω. Υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα; Κάποιος με σχετική εμπειρία μπορεί να μου πει αν ο εξοπλισμός θα παραμείνει ή αν θα πρέπει να γίνουν κάποιες αλλαγές στο σπίτι;
Γιατί χρειάζεται να έρθει τεχνικός για την εγκατάσταση και δεν δίνουν το router σε εμάς όπως στην απλή ADSL; Είναι μόνο για τον έλεγχο της ταχύτητας ή γίνεται και κάτι άλλο;
Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## jkoukos

Για τις ADSL συνδέσεις δεν αλλάζει κάτι και εξακολουθεί να παρέχεται η υπηρεσία μέσω χαλκού από το αστικό κέντρο, με ότι έχει να κάνει αυτό στον συγχρονισμό λόγω απόστασης. Μόνο σε λίγες περιπτώσεις (που το τελευταίο καιρό πληθαίνουν αλλά παραμένουν μειοψηφία) γίνεται μεταφορά της ADSL στις νέες καμπίνες.
Και στο VDSL από καμπίνα εξακολουθεί να ισχύει το "έως" αλλά σε μικρότερο βαθμό λόγω την απόστασης που έχουμε από αυτή. Όμως όσο μεγαλώνει η ταχύτητα του πακέτου, αντίστοιχα παίζει ρόλο και η απόσταση για να φθάσουμε στο "έως".

Το πιθανότερο είναι να καταργηθεί η ISDN και να γίνει VoIP 2 καναλιών, οπότε θα γίνει αλλαγή του εξοπλισμού. Αν έχεις τηλεφωνικό κέντρο ISDN, θα φέρει την συσκευή ο τεχνικός και θα κάνει τις συνδέσεις. Σε πολλές όμως περιπτώσεις ακόμη και στις απλές αναβαθμίσεις έρχεται ο τεχνικός, αλλά δεν είνα κανόνας.

----------


## Magichoom

Καλησπέρα, στην περιοχή Ντεπώ σήμερα με συνδέσανε σε καμπίνα. Νωρίτερα έπιανα μέχρι 36 (σε 50αρα), σήμερα κλείδωσα στα 50 και έχει δυνατότητα για 100 (βλέπω η γραμμή συγχρονίζει έως 120).

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα, στην περιοχή Ντεπώ σήμερα με συνδέσανε σε καμπίνα. Νωρίτερα έπιανα μέχρι 36 (σε 50αρα), σήμερα κλείδωσα στα 50 και έχει δυνατότητα για 100 (βλέπω η γραμμή συγχρονίζει έως 120).


Καλορίζικη.

----------


## pantelis

Όλοι εσείς που έχετε συνδεθεί βλέπετε κάποια διάφορα στο άνοιγμα σελίδων ή στο streaming;ή μονο στη ταχύτητα download/upload;

----------


## deniSun

> Όλοι εσείς που έχετε συνδεθεί βλέπετε κάποια διάφορα στο άνοιγμα σελίδων ή στο streaming;ή μονο στη ταχύτητα download/upload;


Αν ανοίγεις 1-1 σελίδες... όχι.
Αν ανοίξεις ταυτόχρονα πολλά tabs... ναι.
Ανάλογα βέβαια και τι ταχύτητα είχες πριν.
Αν είσαι από 30άρι σε 50άρι... δεν θα δεις μεγάλη διαφορά παρά μόνο στο dw/up αρχείων.
Αν είσαι από adsl... μέρα με την νύχτα.

----------


## pantelis

Ευχαριστω.Αρα εγω που ειμαι τωρα στα 27 με vdsl απο κεντρο,αν ποτε αλαχθει το καφαο που σνηκω μονο με κατοσταρα θα φω διαφορα σε ολα.

----------


## deniSun

> Ευχαριστω.Αρα εγω που ειμαι τωρα στα 27 με vdsl απο κεντρο,αν ποτε αλαχθει το καφαο που σνηκω μονο με κατοσταρα θα φω διαφορα σε ολα.


Εξαρτάται σε ποια κατηγορία βρίσκεσαι από τα παραπάνω που έγραψα.

----------


## Yfas

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Μένω στην περιοχή Φάληρο στη Θεσσαλονίκη και ανήκω (λογικά) στο ΑΚ της Ροστάν.

Ψάχνοντας τα αρχεία με τις αναθέσεις για την αντικατάσταση των KV, βλέπω ότι στην πρώτη φάση που υλοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ, στα KV της Ροστάν δεν συγκαταλέγεται το δικό μου (469). Και δεν βρίσκω τίποτε στις υπόλοιπες φάσεις. 

Αυτό τι σημαίνει; Θα δω γρήγορες ταχύτητες με το μετρό της Θεσσαλονίκης;;; Ή και ποτέ;;  :P

----------


## sdikr

> Καλημέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Μένω στην περιοχή Φάληρο στη Θεσσαλονίκη και ανήκω (λογικά) στο ΑΚ της Ροστάν.
> 
> Ψάχνοντας τα αρχεία με τις αναθέσεις για την αντικατάσταση των KV, βλέπω ότι στην πρώτη φάση που υλοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ, στα KV της Ροστάν δεν συγκαταλέγεται το δικό μου (469). Και δεν βρίσκω τίποτε στις υπόλοιπες φάσεις. 
> 
> Αυτό τι σημαίνει; Θα δω γρήγορες ταχύτητες με το μετρό της Θεσσαλονίκης;;; Ή και ποτέ;;  :P


Δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι απο την τελευταία φόρα που ρώτησες,  είσαι σε σημείο που είναι πολύ κοντά στο ΑΚ και δεν θα μπούνε για την ώρα νέες καμπίνες

----------


## deniSun

> Καλημέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Μένω στην περιοχή Φάληρο στη Θεσσαλονίκη και ανήκω (λογικά) στο ΑΚ της Ροστάν.
> 
> Ψάχνοντας τα αρχεία με τις αναθέσεις για την αντικατάσταση των KV, βλέπω ότι στην πρώτη φάση που υλοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ, στα KV της Ροστάν δεν συγκαταλέγεται το δικό μου (469). Και δεν βρίσκω τίποτε στις υπόλοιπες φάσεις. 
> 
> Αυτό τι σημαίνει; Θα δω γρήγορες ταχύτητες *με το μετρό της Θεσσαλονίκης;;; Ή και ποτέ;;*  :P


Το πρώτο με το δεύτερο σε τι διαφέρουν;

----------


## prizi

> Δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι απο την τελευταία φόρα που ρώτησες,  είσαι σε σημείο που είναι πολύ κοντά στο ΑΚ και δεν θα μπούνε για την ώρα νέες καμπίνες


Είμαι σε παρόμοια φάση αλλά στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης και μακρία από Ερμού άρα καθόλου VDSL. ΚΑΦΑΟ 257 και σε κάθε γωνία στην περιοχή μου καμπίνες VDSL. Είμαι απλά άτυχος και δε θα έχω τα επόμενα χρόνια VDSL ή θα με βάλουν σε άλλη καμπίνα;

----------


## deniSun

> Είμαι σε παρόμοια φάση αλλά στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης και μακρία από Ερμού άρα καθόλου VDSL. ΚΑΦΑΟ 257 και σε κάθε γωνία στην περιοχή μου καμπίνες VDSL. Είμαι απλά άτυχος και δε θα έχω τα επόμενα χρόνια VDSL ή θα με βάλουν σε άλλη καμπίνα;


Ερμού εννοείς το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ;
Γιατί αν δεν ανήκεις στο κέντρο ΕΡΜΟΥ τότε απλά δεν είσαι κέντρο (Θεσσαλονίκης).
Το να είσαι μακρυά από το κέντρο σου είναι πλεονέκτημα στην παρούσα φάση.
Οι κοντινές καμπίνες <700μ δεν αλλάζονται στην Α' φάση.
Αυτές που αλλάζονται είναι οι >700μ από το κέντρο.

----------


## prizi

Ειμαι στο Α/Κ Ερμου καθώς είμαι στο ύψος της ΧΑΝΘ. Ειναι >700μ κι έτσι δεν έχει VDSL ουτε μεσω Α/Κ. Η γειτονια είναι γεμάτη με καμπίνες VDSL (έχει και μία ακριβώς στην απέναντι γωνία απο το σπίτι μου) αλλά το δικό μου ΚΑΦΑΟ, το 257, δεν έχει αλλάξει και στο Excel δεν αναφέρεται καν.

----------


## deniSun

> Ειμαι στο Α/Κ Ερμου καθώς είμαι στο ύψος της ΧΑΝΘ. Ειναι >700μ κι έτσι δεν έχει VDSL ουτε μεσω Α/Κ. Η γειτονια είναι γεμάτη με καμπίνες VDSL (έχει και μία ακριβώς στην απέναντι γωνία απο το σπίτι μου) αλλά το δικό μου ΚΑΦΑΟ, το 257, δεν έχει αλλάξει και στο Excel δεν αναφέρεται καν.


Πήρες τηλ. στο 13888;
Τι σου είπαν;
Στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας τι σου γράφει;

----------


## YAziDis

> Ειμαι στο Α/Κ Ερμου καθώς είμαι στο ύψος της ΧΑΝΘ. Ειναι >700μ κι έτσι δεν έχει VDSL ουτε μεσω Α/Κ. Η γειτονια είναι γεμάτη με καμπίνες VDSL (έχει και μία ακριβώς στην απέναντι γωνία απο το σπίτι μου) αλλά το δικό μου ΚΑΦΑΟ, το 257, δεν έχει αλλάξει και στο Excel δεν αναφέρεται καν.


Κάτσε γιατί τώρα μου τα αλλάζεις. Για να είσαι 257 και κοντά στη ΧΑΝΘ δεν παίζει. Γύρω από τη ΧΑΝΘ πρέπει να έχουν αλλαχτεί όλες οι καμπίνες. Η δική μας καμπίνα βρίσκεται Παύλου Μελά με Γρηγορίου Παλαμά, ακριβώς στο burgerάδικο. Από εκεί και πέρα όλες έχουν αλλάξει.

----------


## prizi

> Κάτσε γιατί τώρα μου τα αλλάζεις. Για να είσαι 257 και κοντά στη ΧΑΝΘ δεν παίζει. Γύρω από τη ΧΑΝΘ πρέπει να έχουν αλλαχτεί όλες οι καμπίνες. Η δική μας καμπίνα βρίσκεται Παύλου Μελά με Γρηγορίου Παλαμά, ακριβώς στο burgerάδικο. Από εκεί και πέρα όλες έχουν αλλάξει.


Θα το ξανακοιτάξω το απόγευμα μήπως και θυμάμαι λάθος νούμερο αλλά είμαι αρκετά σίγουρος ότι στον κατανεμητή έγραφε 257 και το αντίστοιχο νούμερο (ακόμα και αν δεν ειναι το 257) έχει και στο ΚΑΦΑΟ που βρήκα που είναι το παλιό. Το ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι μεταξύ Εθνικής Αμύνης και Δαγκλή στη Μανουσογιαννάκη. Η ΧΑΝΘ είναι ένα δρόμο κάτω. Όπως είπα η γειτονιά εχει γεμίσει καμπινες VDSL και πλεον λειτουργουν. Αν δεις στη διαθεσιμότητα οι κάθετοι της Μανουσογιαννάκη (Δαγκλή ή Διαλέττη) έχουν κανονικά VDSL διαθέσιμο. Η Μανουσογιαννάκη όχι.

----------


## bouhc

> Ειμαι στο Α/Κ Ερμου καθώς είμαι στο ύψος της ΧΑΝΘ. Ειναι >700μ κι έτσι δεν έχει VDSL ουτε μεσω Α/Κ. Η γειτονια είναι γεμάτη με καμπίνες VDSL (έχει και μία ακριβώς στην απέναντι γωνία απο το σπίτι μου) αλλά το δικό μου ΚΑΦΑΟ, το 257, δεν έχει αλλάξει και στο Excel δεν αναφέρεται καν.


Στη δική μου καμπίνα, όταν έγινε η αλλαγή, ο ΟΤΕ έκανε ταυτόχρονα και μεταφορά της καμπίνας σε άλλη θέση. Μήπως έχει γίνει το ίδιο και στη δική σου και δεν έχουν ξηλώσει ακόμα την παλιά; Εγώ βρήκα την νέα θέση ακολουθώντας τα ίχνη από τα σκαψίματα στο πεζοδρόμιο και στο οδόστρωμα (την είχαν μεταφέρει δύο στενά παρακάτω, προφανώς λόγω χώρου ή πιθανόν εκεί θα μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει καλύτερα τους συνδρομητές).

----------


## deniSun

> Στη δική μου καμπίνα, όταν έγινε η αλλαγή, ο ΟΤΕ έκανε ταυτόχρονα και μεταφορά της καμπίνας σε άλλη θέση. Μήπως έχει γίνει το ίδιο και στη δική σου και δεν έχουν ξηλώσει ακόμα την παλιά; Εγώ βρήκα την νέα θέση ακολουθώντας τα ίχνη από τα σκαψίματα στο πεζοδρόμιο και στο οδόστρωμα (την είχαν μεταφέρει δύο στενά παρακάτω, προφανώς λόγω χώρου ή πιθανόν εκεί θα μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει καλύτερα τους συνδρομητές).


Ναι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις έκαναν και μεταφορά της καμπίνας.
Συνήθως σε πολύ κοντινή απόσταση από την αρχική.

----------


## Yfas

> Δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι απο την τελευταία φόρα που ρώτησες,  είσαι σε σημείο που είναι πολύ κοντά στο ΑΚ και δεν θα μπούνε για την ώρα νέες καμπίνες


Το ξέρω ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι. Η ερώτηση έγινε γιατί τώρα αντιλήφθηκα ότι το KV μου δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται καν στη λίστα, η οποία περιέχει KV που θα αλλάξουν εντός του 2019.

Επίσης, πως ορίζεται το "πολύ κοντά σε ΑΚ"; Από τις εταιρίες μου λένε ότι είμαι στο 1,5χλμ και η ταχύτητες που μπορώ να πιάσω είναι μέχρι ~13mbps. Δεν το λες και κοντά...

Και η HCN δεν περνάει την Όλγας γιατί για να σκάψει θέλει περιοριστικά που θα κοστίσουν γύρω στα 3χιλ, οπότε θέλει κι άλλους υποψήφιους πελάτες πριν το κάνει...

Δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα καμιά...

----------


## prizi

> Κάτσε γιατί τώρα μου τα αλλάζεις. Για να είσαι 257 και κοντά στη ΧΑΝΘ δεν παίζει. Γύρω από τη ΧΑΝΘ πρέπει να έχουν αλλαχτεί όλες οι καμπίνες. Η δική μας καμπίνα βρίσκεται Παύλου Μελά με Γρηγορίου Παλαμά, ακριβώς στο burgerάδικο. Από εκεί και πέρα όλες έχουν αλλάξει.


 Τελικά ήταν τραγικός όποιος έστησε τον κατανεμητή. Έγραψε στο κουτι 257 ενώ το κοντινό ΚΑΦΑΟ ειναι το 275 το οποίο είναι και στο Excel. Ακόμα στην περιοχή δεν εχω βρει την καμπίνα.

----------


## deniSun

> Τελικά ήταν τραγικός όποιος έστησε τον κατανεμητή. Έγραψε στο κουτι 257 ενώ το κοντινό ΚΑΦΑΟ ειναι το 275 το οποίο είναι και στο Excel. Ακόμα στην περιοχή δεν εχω βρει την καμπίνα.


Αν δεν έχουν κάνει και στην καμπίνα κάποιον αναγραμματισμό... θα της βρεις εύκολα.

----------


## jkoukos

> Το ξέρω ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι. Η ερώτηση έγινε γιατί τώρα αντιλήφθηκα ότι το KV μου δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται καν στη λίστα, η οποία περιέχει KV που θα αλλάξουν εντός του 2019.
> 
> Επίσης, πως ορίζεται το "πολύ κοντά σε ΑΚ"; Από τις εταιρίες μου λένε ότι είμαι στο 1,5χλμ και η ταχύτητες που μπορώ να πιάσω είναι μέχρι ~13mbps. Δεν το λες και κοντά...


Καταρχήν δεν αλλάζουν όλες οι καμπίνες ενός αστικού κέντρου, αλλά μόνον όσες είναι πάνω από τα 550 μέτρα. Είναι (προς το παρόν) περιορισμός και ισχύει σε όλες τις χώρες όπου παρέχεται Vectoring.
Από τις υπόλοιπες καμπίνες σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις πάλι δεν αλλάζουν όλες, αλλά κάποιο ποσοστό που έχει αποφασισθεί από τον πάροχο (για Χ δικούς του λόγους)

Στο Α/Κ Ροσταν, υπάρχουν συνολικά 225 καμπίνες που είναι πάνω από τα 550 μέτρα απόσταση. Από αυτές ο ΟΤΕ έχει αναλάβει και θα αναβαθμίσει τις 183 (81%). Οι υπόλοιπες 42 προφανώς θα μπουν σε επόμενο προγραμματισμό και προς το παρόν είναι άγνωστος ο χρόνος.
Δυστυχώς είσαι άτυχος αν η καμπίνα σου δεν είναι στον παρόντα προγραμματισμό και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα επ' αυτού πέραν της υπομονής.

----------


## YAziDis

> Τελικά ήταν τραγικός όποιος έστησε τον κατανεμητή. Έγραψε στο κουτι 257 ενώ το κοντινό ΚΑΦΑΟ ειναι το 275 το οποίο είναι και στο Excel. Ακόμα στην περιοχή δεν εχω βρει την καμπίνα.


Παρε τηλεφωνο και ρωτα τους. Λογικα στο επομενο διαστημα θα υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα αν δεν εχει ενεργοποιθει ηδη η καμπινα σου. Δε νομιζω να μην εχει αλλαξει η καμπινα σου

----------


## raven_gr

Υπάρχει τελικά ελπίδα;
Σήμερα περνώντας από την στροφή Παύλου Μελά προς Πολίχνη στο απέναντι ρεύμα δίπλα στην άκρη του δρόμου παρατήρησα να είναι σκαμμένο το γνώριμο αυλάκι για οπτικές ίνες και λίγο πιο πάνω υπήρχε συνεργείο που συνέχιζε το σκάψιμο....ξέρει κάνείς κάτι περισσότερο;
Πάντως όπως μου είχε πει φίλος ΟΤΕτζής είναι τραγικό που η όδευση των καλωδίων του ΟΤΕ είχαν γίνει περιμετρικά του -πρώην πλέον- Στρ/δου Πάυλου Μελά. Αποτέλεσμα ένας που μένει στην Πολίχνη στα 700 μέτρα σε ευθεία από το Κέντρο του ΟΤΕ στην Σταυρούπολη, με αυτή την όδευση είναι στα 1900 Μέτρα!

----------


## bouhc

> Τελικά ήταν τραγικός όποιος έστησε τον κατανεμητή. Έγραψε στο κουτι 257 ενώ το κοντινό ΚΑΦΑΟ ειναι το 275 το οποίο είναι και στο Excel. Ακόμα στην περιοχή δεν εχω βρει την καμπίνα.


Δεν έχει σημασία το κοντινό ΚΑΦΑΟ. Στη δική μου πολυκατοικία, δεν παίρνουμε γραμμή από το κοντινότερο ΚΑΦΑΟ (που είναι στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο γύρω στα 50μ ) αλλά από κάποιο που ήταν δύο τετράγωνα μακρύτερα (και όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω τώρα είναι ακόμα πιο μακρυά  :Smile:  ).

----------


## spiv4kl

> Υπάρχει τελικά ελπίδα;
> Σήμερα περνώντας από την στροφή Παύλου Μελά προς Πολίχνη στο απέναντι ρεύμα δίπλα στην άκρη του δρόμου παρατήρησα να είναι σκαμμένο το γνώριμο αυλάκι για οπτικές ίνες και λίγο πιο πάνω υπήρχε συνεργείο που συνέχιζε το σκάψιμο....ξέρει κάνείς κάτι περισσότερο;
> Πάντως όπως μου είχε πει φίλος ΟΤΕτζής είναι τραγικό που η όδευση των καλωδίων του ΟΤΕ είχαν γίνει περιμετρικά του -πρώην πλέον- Στρ/δου Πάυλου Μελά. Αποτέλεσμα ένας που μένει στην Πολίχνη στα 700 μέτρα σε ευθεία από το Κέντρο του ΟΤΕ στην Σταυρούπολη, με αυτή την όδευση είναι στα 1900 Μέτρα!


Είναι πράγματι εργασίες οπτικής ινας,  από wind λογικα. Αρχές 19' θα αρχίσει η διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## prizi

> Δεν έχει σημασία το κοντινό ΚΑΦΑΟ. Στη δική μου πολυκατοικία, δεν παίρνουμε γραμμή από το κοντινότερο ΚΑΦΑΟ (που είναι στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο γύρω στα 50μ ) αλλά από κάποιο που ήταν δύο τετράγωνα μακρύτερα (και όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω τώρα είναι ακόμα πιο μακρυά  ).


Σωστό. Και το 275 δεν ειναι το κοντινοτερο, αλλα είναι δυο τετραγωνα μακρια (το παλιο ΚΑΦΑΟ, τη VDSL καμπινα δεν τη βρίσκω). Αλλά πρωτον στο εσωτερικο του κατανεμητη εχουν γραψει 275 και δευτερον αν οντως ειναι το 257 τοτε ειμαι 500 μετρα μακρια από το ΚΑΦΑΟ σε ευθεία γραμμή...περνώντας πάνω απο αρχαια.

----------


## pantelis

Πριν λίγο πέρασα απο Γιαννιτσών με αναγεννήσεως και υπήρχε φορτηγάκι elecnet  που περνούσε οπτικές σε φρεάτιο της wind. Έτσι πληροφοριακά.

----------


## talos_2002

> Είναι πράγματι εργασίες οπτικής ινας,  από wind λογικα. Αρχές 19' θα αρχίσει η διαθεσιμότητα.


Μακάρι. Σήμερα η γραμμή μου έγινε VDSL και μοιάζει περισσότερο σε καλό ADSL.
Ανέβασα στο νήμα της Cyta και μια φωτογραφία των πληροφοριών της γραμμής.

----------


## spiv4kl

Να ρωτήσω μήπως γνωρίζεται. Στην ανάθεση των νέων vdsl την περιοχή στην οποία μένω την παίρνει η wind. Σύμφωνα με το διάγραμμα της το 1ο τρίμηνο του 19' δίνει διαθεσιμοτητα (καμπίνα 143 Παύλου Μελά ) .
Στα 300 μέτρα υπάρχει η καμπίνα 143, υπάρχει όμως και περίπου 2χλμ πιο μακριά αντίστοιχη καμπίνα στον ίδιο δήμο με το Νο 143. Θεωρούνται ίδια γραμμή ή παίζει κάτι άλλο και δε δούμε vdsl εδώ?

----------


## deniSun

> Να ρωτήσω μήπως γνωρίζεται. Στην ανάθεση των νέων vdsl την περιοχή στην οποία μένω την παίρνει η wind. Σύμφωνα με το διάγραμμα της το 1ο τρίμηνο του 19' δίνει διαθεσιμοτητα (καμπίνα 143 Παύλου Μελά ) .
> Στα 300 μέτρα υπάρχει η καμπίνα 143, υπάρχει όμως και περίπου 2χλμ πιο μακριά αντίστοιχη καμπίνα στον ίδιο δήμο με το Νο 143. Θεωρούνται ίδια γραμμή ή παίζει κάτι άλλο και δε δούμε vdsl εδώ?


Διαφορετικά κέντρα.
Μπορεί να τύχει να έχουν κάποιες καμπίνες κοινή αριθμοδότηση.

----------


## glamour_services

> Να ρωτήσω μήπως γνωρίζεται. Στην ανάθεση των νέων vdsl την περιοχή στην οποία μένω την παίρνει η wind. Σύμφωνα με το διάγραμμα της το 1ο τρίμηνο του 19' δίνει διαθεσιμοτητα (καμπίνα 143 Παύλου Μελά ) .
> Στα 300 μέτρα υπάρχει η καμπίνα 143, υπάρχει όμως και περίπου 2χλμ πιο μακριά αντίστοιχη καμπίνα στον ίδιο δήμο με το Νο 143. Θεωρούνται ίδια γραμμή ή παίζει κάτι άλλο και δε δούμε vdsl εδώ?


H 143 (βαμμένη μαύρη) που παίρνεις από την Παντελεήμονος στο παρκάκι δίπλα στην εκκλησία είναι στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά όντως, αρκετά απομακρυσμένη (πόσο κλειδώνεις αλήθεια?). Η άλλη 143 που λες είναι από το Α/Κ Βάρνα, ίδιος δήμος (Μετέωρα) αλλά διαφορετικό κέντρο, δηλαδή καμία απολύτως σχέση. Συνήθως τα όμορα κέντρα που έχουν ίδιας σειράς αρίθμηση στα "σύνορά" τους είναι δύσκολο να τα ξεχωρίσεις. Τρανταχτό παράδειγμα η καμπίνα 150 στη Φιλίππου (Παύλος Μελάς) και 200 μέτρα πιο πάνω η 178 (Βάρνα). Ακόμα πιο τρανταχτό η 493 στην Κεσσάνης (Βάρνα) με την 493 στη Ζιάκκα (Πλατεία Δημοκρατίας) απόσταση 600 μέτρα περίπου. Δες στο χάρτη, τις έχω προσθέσει και τις δύο!
Ειδικά εκείνη η ζώνη ανάμεσα στη Λαγκαδά και τη Βενιζέλου είναι η πιο αδικημένη, ανήκει στο Α/Κ Πλατείας Δημοκρατίας από το οποίο απέχει πάνω από 2,5 χλμ ενώ απέχει λιγότερο από 700 μέτρα από το Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά και έπρεπε να παίρνει από εκεί!
Τώρα, τα σκαψίματα που κάνουν αυτές τις μέρες στην Πολίχνη εκεί στα Περιστέρια είναι δυστυχώς φυσικού αερίου. Η γραμμή που έχει δίπλα είναι η οπτική προφανώς της Inalan, είχε σκαφτεί νωρίτερα!

Από αυτό που βλέπω πάντως δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει τίποτα από τη Wind, αυτό θα φαινόταν ούτως ή άλλως και από τις αλλαγές που θα έκανε ο ΟΤΕ στις ήδη αρχαίες σάπιες καμπίνες του στον Παύλο Μελά, και δεν έχει αλλαχτεί καμία απολύτως με νέου τύπου οριολωρίδες, πλην της 303 που αλλάχτηκε για άλλο λόγο (δίνει απευθείας 50 από το Α/Κ).

Εδώ μια φωτό από τις εργασίες (τα σκέπασαν και δεν πρόλαβα να βγάλω τα εσωτερικά)
https://preview.ibb.co/fXwERx/2.jpg
Και δίπλα η σκαμένη από παλιότερα γραμμή της οπτικής
https://preview.ibb.co/eA4CDc/1.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Και μερικές φωτό από την πορεία των εργασιών VDSL στο δήμο Ευόσμου-Κορδελιού!

Η νέα καμπίνα 138 στην οδό Θάλειας και το πώς συνδέεται με την παλιά 138 του ΟΤΕ
https://preview.ibb.co/eZG6PH/EL_138_V_A.jpg

Η 132 δίπλα στην παλιά του ΟΤΕ στην οδό Νυμφαίου
https://preview.ibb.co/b9DpBx/EL132_EL132_V.jpg

Η συνδετήρια όδευση της 147 με την παλιά του ΟΤΕ (απόσταση περίπου 50 μέτρα μεταξύ τους) προς δεξιά και αριστερά συνεχίζει για την 145 στην οδό Μεσολογγίου. Διακρίνεται και το φρεάτιο της Vodafone.
https://preview.ibb.co/dqwLJc/EL147_V_TO_A.jpg

Ο τερματισμός του βρόγχου της Μεσολογγίου μετά την 145, δεν συνεχίζει για την 143 (πιθανώς θα πάρει από άλλο βρόχο).
https://preview.ibb.co/bNTpBx/STOP_EL145.jpg

Η κεντρική γραμμή οπτικής στη Μαιάνδρου.
https://preview.ibb.co/exdpBx/EL170_..._MAIANDROU.jpg

Η καμπίνα 170 του ΟΤΕ δίπλα στην κάθετης τοποθέτησης νέα 170 της Vodafone στην οδό Μαιάνδρου. 
https://preview.ibb.co/nbj7yc/EL170_V_EL170.jpg

Η γραμμή που συνδέει τις καμπίνες 137 με 159. Η λήψη είναι δίπλα στην 137 στη Μαρτίου βλέποντας προς την 159 της οδού Εφέσου. Είναι προφανές ότι οι δύο καμπίνες 137 και 159 θα συνδεθούν σε ένα καφάο VDSL. Υπάρχουν και άλλες τέτοιες στην περιοχή πχ η 163 με την 178 στην οδό Ειρήνης.
https://preview.ibb.co/mWaKBx/EL159_137_DISTANT.jpg

Τα τελευταία σκαψίματα που έκαναν αυτό το Σ/Κ στην οδό Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως και παράπλευρα για να συνδέσουν τις καμπίνες 186 και 185, 175 και άλλες μαζί με την ειδοποίηση για τις εργασίες.
https://preview.ibb.co/bFwy4H/optikes1.jpg
https://preview.ibb.co/kZMnyc/optikes2.jpg

Και τέλος η βάση για το καφάο που θα συνδέσει τις καμπίνες 277 και 278 στην οδό Αγίου Μηνά!
https://preview.ibb.co/b1EnWx/base277.jpg

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στη Vodafone καθώς όλα τα παραπάνω τα έστησε σε λιγότερο από μήνα με το Πάσχα να μεσολαβεί. Άντε να δούμε τι θα κάνει η Wind στο δικό μας κέντρο (Παύλου Μελά).

----------


## Spyrot

Καλησπερα, εχουμε κανα νεο για αγιο παυλο-ανω πολη? Ειδα κατι σκαψιματα στην Ακροπολεως στην μεγαλη την στροφη πριν τις πορταρες.

----------


## spiv4kl

Ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ με είπε πως συνδέομαι στην 143 ακροπόλεως που είναι 300 μέτρα απο μενα και εκεί πήγαινε και έκανε συνδέσεις. Από την άλλη σύμφωνα με το router μου δίνει 2250 μέτρα απόσταση όσο είναι περίπου και το καφάο στο κέντρο της Πολίχνης.
Πριν μια βδομάδα πέρασαν την οπτική στου Παύλου μελά είχαν και χαρτί, δεν έλεγε όμως εταιρεία.

----------


## jkoukos

Συνδέεσαι στην καμπίνα που είναι στα 300 μέτρα, αλλά η υπηρεσία που λαμβάνεις έρχεται από το αστικό κέντρο που είναι μακρυά σου (και όχι από την άλλη καμπίνα που λες).

----------


## glamour_services

> Ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ με είπε πως συνδέομαι στην 143 ακροπόλεως που είναι 300 μέτρα απο μενα και εκεί πήγαινε και έκανε συνδέσεις. Από την άλλη σύμφωνα με το router μου δίνει 2250 μέτρα απόσταση όσο είναι περίπου και το καφάο στο κέντρο της Πολίχνης.
> Πριν μια βδομάδα πέρασαν την οπτική στου Παύλου μελά είχαν και χαρτί, δεν έλεγε όμως εταιρεία.


H 143 στην Ακροπόλεως είναι στα Μετέωρα, δεν έχει σχέση με της Πολίχνης, παίρνεις από το Α/Κ Βάρνα. Δεν έχω πάει από εκεί να τις φωτογραφήσω και να τις βάλω στο χάρτη ακόμα.

----------


## gavliador

Ναι και εγω θα ηθελα να μαθω για τη συγκεκριμενη περιοχη στον Αγιο Παλο/Ανω Πολη. Υπαρχει συγκεκριμενο πλανο;

----------


## pantelis

Εργασίες από τοπρωί Μιχαήλ καλού με Αφροδίτης από vodafone

----------


## cbarbas

Ωραια,

δηλαδη αρχιζουν και το Πλ. Δημοκρατιας σιγα σιγα, καλα νεα!  :One thumb up:

----------


## pantelis

Έχουν ανέβει μέχρι μαργαροπουλου απο τη μια και μέχρι Ταντάλου απο την αλλη. Ηδη τωρα πέρασαν τους σωλήνες και φτιάχνουν τα φρεάτια.

----------


## cbarbas

Αντε

να τους καλοδεχθω προς την Αγ Παντων!

----------


## TearDrop

Δε βλέπω κάπου να λέει Vodafone στην φωτογραφία. Επίσης, την περιοχή του κέντρου την έχει πάρει ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## cbarbas

Εξαρταται

πως βλεπεις το Κεντρο που θεωρητικα ειναι μεχρι το Βαρδαρη, αλλη συζητηση για αλλη ωρα.

Στο xl παντως το ΠΛΔ το εχει VODAFONE, απο Ιων. Δραγουμη και δυτικα, εκτος εαν αυτο που βλεπω ειναι λαθος!

----------


## pantelis

Σωστα βλέπεις, πλ. Δημοκρατίας εχει η Vodafone. Σημερα θα βγάλω φωτο και κάνα καπάκι.

- - - Updated - - -

Του λόγου το αληθες

- - - Updated - - -

Το συγκεκριμενο ειναι αφροδιτης με αναγνωστοπουλου διπλα στην 309.

----------


## glamour_services

Όντως έτσι είναι επιτέλους ξεκίνησαν να περνάνε την οπτική ξεκινώντας από τη σειρά 3ΧΧ ξεκινώντας από το 309 που είναι το πρώτο που παίρνει vectoring, σήμερα σκάβανε προς το 319 και το 405 (το πρώτο με vectoring της σειράς 4ΧΧ) και συνεχίζουν με τη σειρά 3 προς την Ξηροκρήνη.
Στην Αγίων Πάντων τελειώνει η κάλυψη του Α/Κ, η βόρεια πλευρά της θα καλυφθεί από το Α/Κ Αμπελοκήπων από τη Wind (όταν δεήσει να ξεκινήσει καμιά φορά). 
Σημειωτέον ότι το Α/Κ Πλατείας Δημοκρατίας το πήρε η Vodafone από την Ίωνος Δραγούμη και δυτικότερα.
Πάντως η Vodafone περνάει τις καμπίνες με ταχύτητα αστραπής. Στον Εύοσμο έχουν ήδη σχεδόν τελειώσει!

----------


## andresalonika

Νεάπολη οδός ΜΑΔΥΤΟΥ (3 στενά πάνω από την οδό Λαγκαδά) τεχνικοί με αμάνικα που έγραφαν INALAN περνούσαν οπτική αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## pantelis

Θα γεμισετε αυλακια.ιναλαν,hcn ,vodafone.ολοι οι καλοί χωρανε

----------


## cbarbas

Παντως

πλεον η VODA με βγαζει για Κεντρο Αμπελοκηπων στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας που κανω και οχι για Πλ Δημοκρατιας πλεον αν και ειμαι στα ζυγα νουμερα δηλαδη στην ανατολικη μερια της Αγ Παντων, στη πλευρα προς Κεντρο,  καλα θα κανω να το τσεκαρω αυτο υποθετω!

----------


## cbarbas

Το Σαββατο,

γωνια Αγ. Παντων και Γ. Μπαλογλου, ενωσαν την ινα με τη γραμμη που ειναι στην Αγ. Παντων και εαν δε κανω λαθος ειναι αυτη η γραμμη που ενωνει Πλ Δημοκρατιας με Αμπελοκηπων.

Ρωτησα για περισσοτερα αλλα αυτοι του συνεργειου που εκλειναν τις τρυπες δεν ηξεραν να μου πουν!

Εκει στη γωνια εχει 2 κουτια, ενα μικρο μπροστα στα "Μπαμπατσικα" και ενα μεγαλο στην αλλη γωνια αλλα δε ξερω τι ειναι, ουτε αυτοι γνωριζαν!

----------


## cbarbas

Πετυχα τεχνικο της VODA σε ενα στενο στη Ξηροκρηνη,

κρεμασμενο στο μικρο κουτι του ΟΤΕ που ειναι στα ντουβαρι της πολυκατοικιας εκει, ξερεις παλιες ιστοριες, απο τις πολυκατοικιες που δεν εχουν μεσα, οπως και σε αυτη που ειμαι εγω!

Δε ηξερε τιποτε, ουτε για ΚΑΦΟ, θεσεις κλπ, το μονο που μου ειπε ειναι, να υπολογιζω σε κανενα 2μηνο για ειδοποιηση απο τη VODA οτι ειναι διαθεσιμη η VDSL στη περιοχη.    :Clap:

----------


## deniSun

> Πετυχα τεχνικο της VODA σε ενα στενο στη Ξηροκρηνη,
> 
> κρεμασμενο στο μικρο κουτι του ΟΤΕ που ειναι στα ντουβαρι της πολυκατοικιας εκει, ξερεις παλιες ιστοριες, απο τις πολυκατοικιες που δεν εχουν μεσα, οπως και σε αυτη που ειμαι εγω!
> 
> Δε ηξερε τιποτε, ουτε για ΚΑΦΟ, θεσεις κλπ, το μονο που μου ειπε ειναι, να υπολογιζω σε κανενα 2μηνο για ειδοποιηση απο τη VODA οτι ειναι διαθεσιμη η VDSL στη περιοχη.


Για τα μπάζα...

----------


## DeGarmo

Ανακοίνωση έργων οπτικών ινών στη Τζαβέλλα στον Εύοσμο

----------


## arist1988

> Ανακοίνωση έργων οπτικών ινών στη Τζαβέλλα στον Εύοσμο


σε ποια πηγη το διαβασες ;;;

----------


## DeGarmo

Έχουν βάλει χαρτιά σήμερα από την Edil που θα κάνει το έργο για να ενημερώσουν να μην παρκάρει ο κόσμος.

----------


## vastil

Για να ρωτήσω εδώ! Η καμπίνα μου στα Πεύκα είναι η 111 στα Πεύκα. Βάση του excell στην Γ Φάση είναι να την ενεργοποιήσουν μέχρι τον Ιουνιο λέμε τώρα. Μάλιστα δε την έχει και πρώτη πρώτη. Τι γίνεται σε περίπτωση που δεν έχουν καν γίνει έργα για σκάψιμο στην εν λόγω καμπίνα? Παρατηρώ πως έσκαψαν σε άλλες δυο καμπίνες την 206 και την 207 πέρασαν το πορτοκαλί καλώδιο αλλά την 111 δεν έχουν σκάψει καν ακόμα. Να πάει όλο το συγκρότημα στην 205 το θεωρώ αδύνατο. Που μπορώ να απευθυνθώ να δούμε αν και ποτε έστω θα σκάψουν την 111? Οι καμπίνες είναι οι προπολεμικές. Αυτές δεν πρέπει να τις αλλάξουν η όχι ακόμα?


Προ 15μερου πέτυχα κάποιον οτετζη στην 206 έγραφε και μόλις του είπα ότι θέλω vdsl έγραψε το σταθερό μου και από κάτω είδα είχε και αλλά τηλέφωνα και σημείωναν τη ζήτηση.

----------


## deniSun

> Για να ρωτήσω εδώ! Η καμπίνα μου στα Πεύκα είναι η 111 στα Πεύκα. Βάση του excell στην Γ Φάση είναι να την ενεργοποιήσουν μέχρι τον Ιουνιο λέμε τώρα. Μάλιστα δε την έχει και πρώτη πρώτη. Τι γίνεται σε περίπτωση που δεν έχουν καν γίνει έργα για σκάψιμο στην εν λόγω καμπίνα? Παρατηρώ πως έσκαψαν σε άλλες δυο καμπίνες την 206 και την 207 πέρασαν το πορτοκαλί καλώδιο αλλά την 111 δεν έχουν σκάψει καν ακόμα. Να πάει όλο το συγκρότημα στην 205 το θεωρώ αδύνατο. Που μπορώ να απευθυνθώ να δούμε αν και ποτε έστω θα σκάψουν την 111? Οι καμπίνες είναι οι προπολεμικές. Αυτές δεν πρέπει να τις αλλάξουν η όχι ακόμα?
> 
> 
> Προ 15μερου πέτυχα κάποιον οτετζη στην 206 έγραφε και μόλις του είπα ότι θέλω vdsl έγραψε το σταθερό μου και από κάτω είδα είχε και αλλά τηλέφωνα και σημείωναν τη ζήτηση.


Τον την έχει πρώτη ή τελευταία δεν παίζει κανέναν ρόλο.
Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση αν υλοποιηθεί από ΟΤΕ θα είσαι οριακά στο χρονοδιάγραμμα ή στην χειρότερη +6 μήνες από την λήξη.
Αν υλοποιηθεί από άλλον πάροχο... απλά κάνεις τον σταυρό σου (αν είσαι θρήσκος).

----------


## vastil

> Τον την έχει πρώτη ή τελευταία δεν παίζει κανέναν ρόλο.
> Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση αν υλοποιηθεί από ΟΤΕ θα είσαι οριακά στο χρονοδιάγραμμα ή στην χειρότερη +6 μήνες από την λήξη.
> Αν υλοποιηθεί από άλλον πάροχο... απλά κάνεις τον σταυρό σου (αν είσαι θρήσκος).


Την είχε στου ΟΤΕ στη Γ φάση. Μάλιστα όποτε μπορεί να κάνει συν 6 μήνες. Απλώς μου φαίνεται περίεργο που τις άλλες 2 κάτω από το σπίτι μου πέρασαν τον αγωγό που θα περάσει η οπτική ίνα και την δικιά μου όχι. Τα καφαο ποτε τα αλλάζουν περίπου;

----------


## deniSun

> Την είχε στου ΟΤΕ στη Γ φάση. Μάλιστα όποτε μπορεί να κάνει συν 6 μήνες. Απλώς μου φαίνεται περίεργο που τις άλλες 2 κάτω από το σπίτι μου πέρασαν τον αγωγό που θα περάσει η οπτική ίνα και την δικιά μου όχι. Τα καφαο ποτε τα αλλάζουν περίπου;


Είναι διαφορετικά συνεργεία.
Αλλάζουν καμπίνα, μεταφέρουν καλώδια, κάνουν συνδέσεις, περνάνε οπτική, ηλεκτροδοτούν, κάνουν συνδέσεις στο dslam.
Οι δύο τελευταίες ενέργειες είναι ψυχοφθόρες.

----------


## petrogazz

Ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ σήμερα, κέντρο καμπίνα 117, Wind 50άρα



```
root@OpenWrt:~# xdslctl info --show
xdslctl: ADSL driver and PHY status
Status: Showtime
Last Retrain Reason:    1
Last initialization procedure status:   0
Max:    Upstream rate = 22857 Kbps, Downstream rate = 83295 Kbps
Bearer: 0, Upstream rate = 4998 Kbps, Downstream rate = 49998 Kbps

Link Power State:       L0
Mode:                   VDSL2 Annex B
VDSL2 Profile:          Profile 17a
TPS-TC:                 PTM Mode(0x0)
Trellis:                U:ON /D:ON
Line Status:            No Defect
Training Status:        Showtime
                Down            Up
SNR (dB):        15.4            22.4
Attn(dB):        11.2            0.0
Pwr(dBm):        11.3            8.8

                        VDSL2 framing
                        Bearer 0
MSGc:           18              26
B:              47              143
M:              1               1
T:              64              51
R:              14              0
S:              0.0305          0.9143
L:              16240           1260
D:              1325            1
I:              62              72
N:              62              144

                        Counters
                        Bearer 0
OHF:            8600039         1447734
OHFErr:         0               0
RS:             2201481107              73828785
RSCorr:         67101           0
RSUnCorr:       0               0

                        Bearer 0
HEC:            0               0
OCD:            0               0
LCD:            0               0
Total Cells:    1622619791              0
Data Cells:     16906291                0
Drop Cells:     0
Bit Errors:     0               0

ES:             516             0
SES:            9               0
UAS:            406             406
AS:             16876

                        Bearer 0
INP:            4.50            0.00
INPRein:        0.00            0.00
delay:          10              0
PER:            1.96            11.70
OR:             97.84           21.87
AgR:            50095.92        5020.38

Bitswap:        17/28           1/1
```

----------


## deniSun

Χάλια είσαι.
Δήλωσε βλάβη.  :Laughing:

----------


## petranthe

Γνωρίζει κανείς πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί το vectoring Πυλαια προς Κων/πολιτικα;

----------


## pantelis

Αυτο φιλέ μου δε το γνωρίζουν ουτε οι ίδιοι που τις φτιάχνουν. Οι διαδικασίες απο οτι έχω διαβάσει εδω δεν έχουν υπολογίσιμο χρονο. Μονο υπομονή κανε

----------


## dalas101

σε μια εβδομαδα θα συνδεθω με VDSL,πρωτη φορα σε καμπινα,γνωριζεται ποσο περιπου θα συχρονιζω?μικροτερη με μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα?
σε προηγουμενο σπιτι ημουν απο καφαο VDSL και συγχρονιζα στα 22 και το διεκοψα σε απλο ΑDSL.

----------


## deniSun

> σε μια εβδομαδα θα συνδεθω με VDSL,πρωτη φορα σε καμπινα,γνωριζεται ποσο περιπου θα συχρονιζω?μικροτερη με μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα?
> σε προηγουμενο σπιτι ημουν απο καφαο VDSL και συγχρονιζα στα 22 και το διεκοψα σε απλο ΑDSL.


Λογικά πρέπει να κλειδώσεις στο max.
Οποιαδήποτε απόκλιση (>1-2Μ) θα σημαίνει πρόβλημα στη γραμμή σου.

----------


## hoannis

> σε προηγουμενο σπιτι ημουν απο καφαο VDSL και συγχρονιζα στα 22 και το διεκοψα σε απλο ΑDSL.


Φαντάζομαι όταν γράφεις καφαο εννοείς απο το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## dalas101

ναι καφαο εννοω κεντρο του ΟΤΕ.
κατω στο κουτι της οικοδομης γραφει ενα διψηφιο αριθμο μονο.οι καμπινες ειναι περιπου σε ακτινα 100 μετρων που ειδα στον χαρτη που εχετε και δεν εχω βρει καποια κοντα μου,με αυτες τις συνθηκες θα συνδεθω με 47-50?
στο σιτε του οτε μου δινει εως 100.

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτοί οι αριθμοί είναι τα όρια της οριολωρίδας στην καμπίνα όπου συνδέεται το καλώδιο της οικοδομής. Πρέπει να υπάρχει κι ένας 3ψήφιος αριθμός που αναφέρεται στην καμπίνα.

----------


## sv2evs

Έργα οπτικής ίνας στην οδό αρτέμιδος...

----------


## dalas101

δεν υπαρχει τριψηφιος αριθμος στο κουτι 100%.

----------


## jkoukos

Μάλλον έχει σβηστεί. Οι αριθμοί πάντως δείχνουν αυτό που γράφω. Δεν υπάρχει καμπίνα με 2ψήφιο αριθμό και αν κάνεις βόλτα στη γειτονιά σου θα το διαπιστώσεις.

----------


## dalas101

το γνωριζω οτι εχει μονο τριψηφιο αριθμο αλλα δεν εχει,μαλλον σβηστηκε.παρασκευη αναμονη για ενεργοποιηση.

----------


## gavliador

Σημερα ειδα καμπινα  Vdsl στην οδο λεωφ.Οχι στον Αγιο παυλο. Πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καινουργια

----------


## deniSun

> Σημερα ειδα καμπινα  Vdsl στην οδο λεωφ.Οχι στον Αγιο παυλο. Πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καινουργια


Τις περισσότερες τις έχει πάρει η wind και κινείται με ρυθμό χελώνας.

----------


## gavliador

Περιμενω μεχρι να φτασουν ανω πολη αλλα χλωμο...

----------


## deniSun

> Περιμενω μεχρι να φτασουν ανω πολη αλλα χλωμο...


Στο πιο πολύπαθο κέντρο της πόλης έπρεπε να κινούνται με αστραπιαίους ρυθμούς.
Το κέντρο Απ. Παύλου δεν είχε ποτέ αξιοπρεπείς ταχύτητες ούτε καν σε adsl.
Κατ εμένα... θα έπρεπε η όλη υλοποίηση του vdsl να ξεκινήσει από εκεί με άμεση προτεραιότητα.

----------


## gavliador

Συμφωνω μαζι σου :P

----------


## Spyrot

Μπραβο ρε @deniSun το χαρηκα το σχολιο σου καθοτι μενω Αγιο Παυλο και πιανουμε στις καλες μερες 10 Mbps και στις κακες δεν παλευεται. @gavliador Σε ποιο περιπου υψος της Λεωφορου Οχι ειδες την καμπινα? Εγω εχω δει μια στο περιπτερο κοντα στην παλια εκκλησια πλησιον την Ηπειρου, ειναι ομως του ΟΤΕ χωρις καμια ενδειξη για vdsl και σταμπαρισμενο το νουμερο 473 επανω της.

----------


## cbarbas

Γεια σας,

μπηκα στη σελιδα της VODA και μου βγαζει πλεον τα VDSL πακετα αλλα ως μη διαθεσιμα. Το γραφω γιατι απο οσο θυμαμαι δε μου εβγαζε κατι τετοιο αλλα οταν εκανα ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας μου εγραφε απλα οτι δεν υπαρχει(διαθεσιμοτητα VDSL) χωρις να μου γραφει κατι αλλο, οπως τωρα τα πακετα!
Δε ξερω τι σημαινει αυτο βεβαια!

Αυτα μου βγαζει συνολικα, τα VDSL & FIBER δεν τα εβγαζε οπως ειπα,

ADSL Double Play
ADSL Triple Play
VDSL Double Play
VDSL Triple Play
Fiber Double Play
Fiber Triple Play

Περιοχη Ξηροκρηνη Θεσσαλονικης και DSLAM Πλ. Δημοκρατιας.

----------


## YAziDis

Δε σημαίνει τίποτα αυτό. Απλά αλλάξανε και ανανεώσανε τη σελίδα τους, και πλέον όταν κάνεις αναζήτηση διαθεσιμότητας σου εμφανίζει όλα τα πακέτα, αλλά σου δίνει τιμές μόνο για τα διαθέσιμα.

----------


## cbarbas

Σε αυτα

που αναφερω οτι τα βγαζει αλλα δεν τα εβγαζε πριν, μου βγαζει τιμες, δηλαδη με λιγα λογια μου βγαζει τιμες σε ολα.

----------


## YAziDis

Αν στο βγάζει έτσι, είναι αυτό που σου είπα νωρίτερα. Απλά αλλάξανε τη σελίδα τους, εμφανίζει όλα τα πακέτα, απλά στα VDSL θα σου λέει μη διαθέσιμα

----------


## cbarbas

Ναι

ετσι ειναι, απλα πριν δε τα εβγαζε καν οταν εκανες ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας VDSL!!!

----------


## gavliador

> Μπραβο ρε @deniSun το χαρηκα το σχολιο σου καθοτι μενω Αγιο Παυλο και πιανουμε στις καλες μερες 10 Mbps και στις κακες δεν παλευεται. @gavliador Σε ποιο περιπου υψος της Λεωφορου Οχι ειδες την καμπινα? Εγω εχω δει μια στο περιπτερο κοντα στην παλια εκκλησια πλησιον την Ηπειρου, ειναι ομως του ΟΤΕ χωρις καμια ενδειξη για vdsl και σταμπαρισμενο το νουμερο 473 επανω της.




Δίπλα στην έξοδο για Ακροπόλεως

----------


## cbarbas

> Παντως
> 
> πλεον η VODA με βγαζει για Κεντρο Αμπελοκηπων στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας που κανω και οχι για Πλ Δημοκρατιας πλεον αν και ειμαι στα ζυγα νουμερα δηλαδη στην ανατολικη μερια της Αγ Παντων, στη πλευρα προς Κεντρο,  καλα θα κανω να το τσεκαρω αυτο υποθετω!


Το διορθωσαν αυτο,

με βγαζει κανονικα Πλ. Δημοκρατιας οπως πρεπει, το βαζω ισως χρειαζεται η πληροφορια και για αλλον!

----------


## blade_

Νέα καμπίνα προστέθηκε χθες στην οδό Αναστασίου ναλτσα στο ντεπω

Πώς και έβαλαν καμπίνα σε μέρος πολύ κοντά στο dslam του ΟΤΕ?

----------


## deniSun

> Νέα καμπίνα προστέθηκε χθες στην οδό Αναστασίου ναλτσα στο ντεπω
> 
> Πώς και έβαλαν καμπίνα σε μέρος πολύ κοντά στο dslam του ΟΤΕ?


Στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ εννοείς;

----------


## blade_

> Στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ εννοείς;


Το Dslam του οτε στο βυζαντιο

----------


## sv2evs

Εγκατάσταση καμπίνας στην Αριστοτέλους και στην αργυροκάστρου (εύοσμος).

----------


## kanenas3

> Εγκατάσταση καμπίνας στην Αριστοτέλους και στην αργυροκάστρου (εύοσμος).


Στην Αριστοτέλους που; Δεν έχω δει κάτι!

----------


## sv2evs

Αριστοτελους Ευόσμου, δίπλα στο πρατήριο άρτου κοντά στον σταγκιδη

----------


## glamour_services

> Νέα καμπίνα προστέθηκε χθες στην οδό Αναστασίου ναλτσα στο ντεπω
> 
> Πώς και έβαλαν καμπίνα σε μέρος πολύ κοντά στο dslam του ΟΤΕ?


Αυτή η καμπίνα δεν μοιάζει με τις άλλες VDSL του ΟΤΕ. Δεν θα μου έκανε εντύπωση αν δοκιμάζουν FTTH....

----------


## deniSun

Τι διαφορά έχει;

----------


## x_undefined

> Τι διαφορά έχει;


Συνήθως έχουν αεραγωγούς στην πόρτα ή από πάνω.

----------


## Iris07

Όντως, τέτοια πρέπει να είναι η καμπίνα!

*COSMOTE Fiber: 100% οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι*
https://www.newmoney.gr/palmos-oikon...mexri-to-spiti

----------


## KostakisK

φοβερη καμπινα,μακαρι να επεκταθεί και στην πατρα αλλα που τετοια τυχη

----------


## deniSun

Από Ελλάδα είναι αυτή η καμπίνα;

----------


## glamour_services

Τι αδικία, γιατί να μην αναλάμβανε το Δήμο Παύλου Μελά η Cosmote αντί της Wind?  :Sorry: 
Δεν έχει κάνει απολύτως τίποτα έως τώρα εκτός από το να στέλνει οπτική στα καταστήματά της! Δεν θα προλάβει ως το Μάρτιο του 2019, το μόνο σίγουρο!

Τις προάλλες ήμουν στη Σίνδο και συνάντησα έναν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ. Μου είπε ότι εκεί ο ΟΤΕ στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις αντικαθιστά όλο τον υπόγειο χαλκό με οπτική ίνα καθώς αλλάζει όλο το KV. Έτσι όσοι έπιαναν χαμηλές ταχύτητες ADSL, τώρα εκτοξεύτηκαν στα 24Mbps μένοντας στο ADSL. Τον ρώτησα αν αυτό γίνεται και στις άλλες περιοχές και μου είπε ότι αρχικά όχι, η οπτική πήγαινε παράλληλα στο χαλκό, αλλά πλέον δόθηκε το πράσινο φως στις καινούριες περιοχές που αναλαμβάνουν να αντικαθιστούν όλο το χαλκό υπόγεια ως τα νέα KV.
Στις περιπτώσεις που μια σε περιοχή αναλαμβάνει εναλλακτικός όχι μόνο δεν γλιτώνεις από το χαλκό αλλά συνήθως βάζουν ένα KV για 2-3 του ΟΤΕ με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν σπίτια που απέχουν πάνω από 500 μέτρα από το KV οπτικής με όποια συνέπεια στην ταχύτητα VDSL....
Αυτό το βλέπω ήδη στον Εύοσμο και πιο πολύ στο Κορδελιό, λογικό σε δύο κοντινά KV του ΟΤΕ να μπαίνει ένα KV οπτικής αλλά υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που συνδέονται μεταξύ τους KV που απέχουν πάνω από 300 μέτρα το ένα από το άλλο! Φυσικά το δια ταύτα θα φανεί από τα αποτελέσματα!

----------


## sdikr

> Τι αδικία, γιατί να μην αναλάμβανε το Δήμο Παύλου Μελά η Cosmote αντί της Wind? 
> Δεν έχει κάνει απολύτως τίποτα έως τώρα εκτός από το να στέλνει οπτική στα καταστήματά της! Δεν θα προλάβει ως το Μάρτιο του 2019, το μόνο σίγουρο!
> 
> Τις προάλλες ήμουν στη Σίνδο και συνάντησα έναν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ. Μου είπε ότι εκεί ο ΟΤΕ στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις αντικαθιστά όλο τον υπόγειο χαλκό με οπτική ίνα καθώς αλλάζει όλο το KV. Έτσι όσοι έπιαναν χαμηλές ταχύτητες ADSL, τώρα εκτοξεύτηκαν στα 24Mbps μένοντας στο ADSL. Τον ρώτησα αν αυτό γίνεται και στις άλλες περιοχές και μου είπε ότι αρχικά όχι, η οπτική πήγαινε παράλληλα στο χαλκό, αλλά πλέον δόθηκε το πράσινο φως στις καινούριες περιοχές που αναλαμβάνουν να αντικαθιστούν όλο το χαλκό υπόγεια ως τα νέα KV.
> Στις περιπτώσεις που μια σε περιοχή αναλαμβάνει εναλλακτικός όχι μόνο δεν γλιτώνεις από το χαλκό αλλά συνήθως βάζουν ένα KV για 2-3 του ΟΤΕ με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν σπίτια που απέχουν πάνω από 500 μέτρα από το KV οπτικής με όποια συνέπεια στην ταχύτητα VDSL....
> Αυτό το βλέπω ήδη στον Εύοσμο και πιο πολύ στο Κορδελιό, λογικό σε δύο κοντινά KV του ΟΤΕ να μπαίνει ένα KV οπτικής αλλά υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που συνδέονται μεταξύ τους KV που απέχουν πάνω από 300 μέτρα το ένα από το άλλο! Φυσικά το δια ταύτα θα φανεί από τα αποτελέσματα!


Εντάξει το ότι είναι τεχνικός στον ΟΤΕ δεν σημαίνει πως αυτά που λέει ισχύουν κιόλας.
Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις βάζουν τους πελάτες τους σε 24αρι profile σε καμπίνα, αλλά δεν αλλάζει όλος ο χαλκός απο το ΑΚ προς την καμπίνα, ο χαλκός παραμένει εκεί.

----------


## energy88

Εμείς στον Δήμο Παύλου Μελά έχουμε ταχύτητες ADSL_1 ....

----------


## glamour_services

Κι εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση γι αυτό το ανέφερα! Ίσως η Σίνδος επειδή είναι μικρό Α/Κ να ισχύει αυτό εν μέρει, σίγουρα όμως όχι για όλες τις καμπίνες καθώς οι μισές όντας κοντά στο Α/Κ δεν έχουν αλλάξει! Αν όμως ισχύσει το ότι από εδώ και πέρα αλλάζουν όλο το χαλκό με οπτική ως το KV τους, τότε σίγουρα θα αδικηθούν όσοι καλυφθούν από εναλλακτικούς!




> Εμείς στον Δήμο Παύλου Μελά έχουμε ταχύτητες ADSL_1 ....


Το πρόβλημα στο δήμο είναι 
1. η παλαιότητα του δικτύου
2. η θέση του DSLAM στην άκρη της περιοχής εξυπηρέτησης με αποτέλεσμα ουσιαστικά σωστό ADSL (το λέω χαλαρά καθώς υπάρχει πολλή σαπίλα και εκεί) να έχει μόνο η πλατεία Τερψιθέας (και VDSL έως 30). Από εκεί και πέρα το γεγονός ότι υπήρχε το στρατόπεδο απέναντι ουσιαστικά "έθαψε" την Πολίχνη καθώς η όδευση έγινε περιμετρικά από τη Γρηγορίου Λαμπράκη και επάνω με αποτέλεσμα περιοχές που απέχουν λιγότερο από 600 μέτρα σε ευθεία να απέχουν καλωδιακά πάνω από 2000 μέτρα, και το ότι η κάλυψη φτάνει ως την Άνω Ηλιούπολη και το 1/3 του Ευόσμου σε αποστάσεις άνω των 3χλμ! Κακός σχεδιασμός, κάκιστο δίκτυο!

----------


## Iris07

Καλύτερα να μένει και ο χαλκός ως "Backup"..  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## hoannis

> Τι αδικία, γιατί να μην αναλάμβανε το Δήμο Παύλου Μελά η Cosmote αντί της Wind? 
> Δεν έχει κάνει απολύτως τίποτα έως τώρα εκτός από το να στέλνει οπτική στα καταστήματά της! Δεν θα προλάβει ως το Μάρτιο του 2019, το μόνο σίγουρο!
> 
> Τις προάλλες ήμουν στη Σίνδο και συνάντησα έναν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ. Μου είπε ότι εκεί ο ΟΤΕ στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις αντικαθιστά όλο τον υπόγειο χαλκό με οπτική ίνα καθώς αλλάζει όλο το KV. Έτσι όσοι έπιαναν χαμηλές ταχύτητες ADSL, τώρα εκτοξεύτηκαν στα 24Mbps μένοντας στο ADSL. Τον ρώτησα αν αυτό γίνεται και στις άλλες περιοχές και μου είπε ότι αρχικά όχι, η οπτική πήγαινε παράλληλα στο χαλκό, αλλά πλέον δόθηκε το πράσινο φως στις καινούριες περιοχές που αναλαμβάνουν να αντικαθιστούν όλο το χαλκό υπόγεια ως τα νέα KV.
> Στις περιπτώσεις που μια σε περιοχή αναλαμβάνει εναλλακτικός όχι μόνο δεν γλιτώνεις από το χαλκό αλλά συνήθως βάζουν ένα KV για 2-3 του ΟΤΕ με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν σπίτια που απέχουν πάνω από 500 μέτρα από το KV οπτικής με όποια συνέπεια στην ταχύτητα VDSL....
> *Αυτό το βλέπω ήδη στον Εύοσμο και πιο πολύ στο Κορδελιό*, λογικό σε δύο κοντινά KV του ΟΤΕ να μπαίνει ένα KV οπτικής αλλά υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που συνδέονται μεταξύ τους KV που απέχουν πάνω από 300 μέτρα το ένα από το άλλο! Φυσικά το δια ταύτα θα φανεί από τα αποτελέσματα!


Σε ποιες καμπίνες το έχεις δει? Να πάω να κάνω μία επί τόπου έρευνα. :Smile: 
Με βλέπουν που με βλέπουν καθημερινά να ''αφουγκράζομαι΄΄ τις καμπίνες αν δουλεύουν τα ανεμιστήρια των μηχανημάτων , τώρα θα με βλέπουν να κάνω και καταμέτρσηση καμπινών.
Μεσοβδόμαδα πάντως πήγα στην Nova στο κατάστημα του Ευόσμου. 
Ρώτησα αν υπάρχει χρονοδιάγραμμα για VDSL , η απάντηση ήταν ''Δεν ξέρουμε ακριβώς αλλά σύντομα, φάγαμε τον γάιδαρο , έμεινε η ουρά."

----------


## glamour_services

Δες στο χάρτη, τις έχω περάσει όλες σχεδόν στον Εύοσμο. Εκεί θα δεις ότι υπάρχουν απομακρυσμένες μεταξύ τους που συνδέονται σε μία καμπίνα VDSL (πχ 137 με 159).
Οι καμπίνες της Vodafone δεν έχουν ακόμα τεθεί σε λειτουργία ούτως ή άλλως, ακόμα περνάνε σωρηδόν, ούτε καν αυτές στις οποίες αναγράφουν νούμερο, ακόμα και στο Κορδελιό που μπήκαν νωρίτερα.

----------


## blade_

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 194905
> 
> Νέα καμπίνα προστέθηκε χθες στην οδό Αναστασίου ναλτσα στο ντεπω
> 
> Πώς και έβαλαν καμπίνα σε μέρος πολύ κοντά στο dslam του ΟΤΕ?


Σε τι υπεροχη χωρα ζουμε? :Respekt:

----------


## Iris07

Λούφα και παραλλαγή!  :Razz: 

Νέου τύπου και αυτή η καμπίνα.. ? FTTH ??
Δεν βλέπω να έχει γρίλιες εξαερισμού!

Πιο χειρότερο είναι να κολλάνε πάνω τους αφίσες..
και να κλείνουν και τις γρίλιες εξαερισμού! :-|

----------


## tol1s

μολις γυρισα απο ψωνια,ενα τετραγωνο πανω απο εμενα εκει που ειναι το νεο καφαο επι της αρχης της ελ.βενιζελου στην νεαπολη και μεχρι το παρκο του μακεδονικου και 1-2 στενακια διπλα βαζουνε τωρα οπτικη ινα,μπροστα σε εμενα δεν εχει σημανση αν θα κατεβουν.

----------


## sv2evs

Να κάνω μια λίγο 'χαζή' ερώτηση; Αυτά τα έργα, θα πρέπει να 'συνδεθούν' μεταξύ τους για να ενεργοποιηθεί μια περιοχή; παίζει να έχουμε γρήγορες ταχύτητες μέσα στο έτος ;

----------


## Iris07

Οι καμπίνες για FΤΤΗ είναι ανεξάρτητο δίκτυο από αυτό του χαλκού..
Τα άλλα VDSL πρέπει να συνδεθούν με τα απλά καφάο του OTE.

Και όλες οι οπτικές ίνες συνδέονται μεταξύ τους και καταλήγουν στο A/K.

----------


## spiv4kl

> μολις γυρισα απο ψωνια,ενα τετραγωνο πανω απο εμενα εκει που ειναι το νεο καφαο επι της αρχης της ελ.βενιζελου στην νεαπολη και μεχρι το παρκο του μακεδονικου και 1-2 στενακια διπλα βαζουνε τωρα οπτικη ινα,μπροστα σε εμενα δεν εχει σημανση αν θα κατεβουν.


Παίζει να είναι της inalan αυτά τα έργα.

----------


## vastil

Στα Πεύκα τα έργα θα ξεκινήσουν μέχρι Σεπτέμβρη από επίσημη πηγή.

----------


## glamour_services

> μολις γυρισα απο ψωνια,ενα τετραγωνο πανω απο εμενα εκει που ειναι το νεο καφαο επι της αρχης της ελ.βενιζελου στην νεαπολη και μεχρι το παρκο του μακεδονικου και 1-2 στενακια διπλα βαζουνε τωρα οπτικη ινα,μπροστα σε εμενα δεν εχει σημανση αν θα κατεβουν.


Είναι το κομμάτι της Νεάπολης (περιοχή Αναγέννηση) που καλύπτει το Α/Κ Πλατείας Δημοκρατίας και οι εργασίες φυσικά είναι από τη Vodafone. Αυτές τις μέρες συνδέουν τις καμπίνες 441, 443, 452, 455, 457 και αυτό που είδες στο παρκάκι είναι το κλείσιμο του κυκλώματος της οπτικής γύρω από τις προαναφερθείσες καμπίνες, ο άλλος "μαστός" ήδη μπήκε πάνω στη Λαγκαδά.
 

Και εδώ η βάση της 443, λογικά έως σήμερα θα την έχουν βάλει και την καμπίνα!

----------


## sv2evs

> Οι καμπίνες για FΤΤΗ είναι ανεξάρτητο δίκτυο από αυτό του χαλκού..
> Τα άλλα VDSL πρέπει να συνδεθούν με τα απλά καφάο του OTE.
> 
> Και όλες οι οπτικές ίνες συνδέονται μεταξύ τους και καταλήγουν στο A/K.


Πρακτικά αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τελειώσει το έργο σε μια περιοχή για να 'ανοίξουν' οι συνδέσεις ;

----------


## Iris07

Μπορεί να αρχίσουν να δίνουν VDSL σε κάποια περιοχή από κάποιες καμπίνες.
ακόμη και πριν είναι έτοιμες οι υπόλοιπες καμπίνες που είναι να γίνουν.

αλλά υπάρχει ένας όρος ότι πρέπει να ειδοποιηθούν κάτι μήνες νωρίτερα και οι άλλοι πάροχοι ότι οι τάδε καμπίνες είναι έτοιμες να δώσουν VDSL,
δεν μπορεί δηλαδή να αρχίσει να δίνει ένας πάροχος έτσι ξαφνικά μόνος του.

- - - Updated - - -

Να πως το έλεγε η Voadafone κάπου σε μία απόφαση που βγήκε..

_Οι υπόλοιπες 9 υπαίθριες καμπίνες του πίνακα 1 (κωδικοί καμπίνας: 1197-453, 1197-465, 658-121, 658-126, 658-134, 658-135, 658-153, 658-213, 658-214) 
έχουν ηλεκτροδοτηθεί αλλά η Εταιρεία δεν δύναται να τις ενεργοποιήσει λόγω της υποχρεωτικής ενημέρωσης των Παρόχων Υπηρεσίας (ΠΥ) 4 μήνες πριν την ενεργοποίησή τους._

----------


## sv2evs

Να φανταστώ οτι στην εποχή που θα δούμε vdsl δεν θα εχει συμβεί το αδιανόητο να περνούν οπτική ίνα και να μην το ξέρουν 6 μήνες πριν!!! Πρεπει να κάνουν σχέδια ετσι και αλλιως πως θα μας τα πάρουν τα λεφτά.

----------


## vastil

> Να φανταστώ οτι στην εποχή που θα δούμε vdsl δεν θα εχει συμβεί το αδιανόητο να περνούν οπτική ίνα και να μην το ξέρουν 6 μήνες πριν!!! Πρεπει να κάνουν σχέδια ετσι και αλλιως πως θα μας τα πάρουν τα λεφτά.


Νομίζω ότι θέλει σχέδιο για να περάσουν οπτική ίνα. Που σίγουρα θέλει ένα 6μηνο πριν να το έχουν έτοιμο. Να το καταθέσουν στο δήμο, να κανει συνέλευση ο Δήμος αν και όταν, να συζητηθεί, να εγκριθεί και έπειτα αν και όταν αποδεχτεί ο υπέρ εργολάβος να πραγματοποιηθούν τα έργα.

----------


## sv2evs

άρα να ελπίζω...μέσα στο 2018....για να δούμε...

----------


## vastil

> άρα να ελπίζω...μέσα στο 2018....για να δούμε...


Περιοχή?

----------


## sv2evs

> Περιοχή?


Εύοσμος...έχουν βάλει καμπίνες (2) η μία 10 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου και η άλλη στον κεντρικό 100m σε ευθεία από το κουτί.

----------


## vastil

> Εύοσμος...έχουν βάλει καμπίνες (2) η μία 10 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου και η άλλη στον κεντρικό 100m σε ευθεία από το κουτί.



Αφού μπήκαν μη μιλάς καθόλου μέχρι το επόμενο δίμηνο θα ενεργοποιηθούν.

----------


## glamour_services

> Εύοσμος...έχουν βάλει καμπίνες (2) η μία 10 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου και η άλλη στον κεντρικό 100m σε ευθεία από το κουτί.


Σε ποια οδό, να δω αν τις έχω καταχωρήσει!

----------


## vaggos_13

Καλησπέρα, μία ερώτηση, η συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα  έχει σχέση με τις υποδομές vdsl?

----------


## matelas

> Καλησπέρα, μία ερώτηση, η συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα  έχει σχέση με τις υποδομές vdsl?


Όχι. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι για τον δημοτικό φωτισμό.

----------


## vaggos_13

Σε ευχαριστώ, Επίσης πρόσθεσα μια νέα καμπίνα στην διασταύρωση λεωφόρου όχι με ακροπόλεως της Vodafone! Ελπίζω να πλησιάζει το τέλος των 7Mbps από Επταπυργίου και πάνω!

http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7344     ( Ο αριθμός της καμπίνας είναι λάθος.... δεν τον θυμόμουν)

----------


## Iris07

> Όχι. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι για τον δημοτικό φωτισμό.


Άρχισαν να τις αλλάζουν και αυτές φαίνεται!  :Razz:

----------


## matelas

> Άρχισαν να τις αλλάζουν και αυτές φαίνεται!


Φωτισμός έως 500 μέτρα πλέον.  :Razz:

----------


## glamour_services

> Σε ευχαριστώ, Επίσης πρόσθεσα μια νέα καμπίνα στην διασταύρωση λεωφόρου όχι με ακροπόλεως της Vodafone! Ελπίζω να πλησιάζει το τέλος των 7Mbps από Επταπυργίου και πάνω!
> 
> http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7344     ( Ο αριθμός της καμπίνας είναι λάθος.... δεν τον θυμόμουν)


Ωραίος! Επειδή οι περισσότερες καμπίνες της Vodafone δεν γράφουν νούμερο ακόμα, προσωρινά μπορείς να βάζεις τον αριθμό της διπλανής καμπίνας του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## tol1s

> Και εδώ η βάση της 443, λογικά έως σήμερα θα την έχουν βάλει και την καμπίνα!


βαση εχει μπει και στην ελ.βενιζελου 16,ειναι στην γωνια με την φαιστου,στα 5 μετρα διπλα ειναι ξ καμπινα οτε και απεναντι στην ελ.βενιζελου 19 ειναι η αλλη καμπινα του οτε.

----------


## sv2evs

> Σε ποια οδό, να δω αν τις έχω καταχωρήσει!


Αργυροκάστρου και αριστοτελους

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση.
Είχα την εντύπωση πως οι ονομαστικές ταχύτητες στις VDSL είναι απόλυτες τιμές και όχι "έως" αν και τώρα παρατηρώ πως αυτό δεν ισχύει.
Ισχύει κάτι διαφορετικό στην εκτίμηση της πραγματικής ταχύτητας σε σχέση με το πως την υπολογίζουμε για τις ADSL (attenuation, απόσταση κλπ);

----------


## glamour_services

> Αργυροκάστρου και αριστοτελους


Ναι, είναι εντάξει αυτές, 267 και 268 μαζί σε μία καμπίνα και 273, 279 στην Αργυροκάστρου μόνες τους. Προχθές βάλανε και τις 265, 269 και έτσι πλέον όλος ο Εύοσμος είναι κομπλέ (δεν βλέπω να συνδέσανε την 275, προφανώς θα συνδεθεί με τη 276).



> βαση εχει μπει και στην ελ.βενιζελου 16,ειναι στην γωνια με την φαιστου,στα 5 μετρα διπλα ειναι ξ καμπινα οτε και απεναντι στην ελ.βενιζελου 19 ειναι η αλλη καμπινα του οτε.


Ναι, είναι η τελευταία γραμμή για να συνδέσουν τις 455 και 452 που είναι και οι τελευταίες της περιοχής εκεί. Το κομμάτι αυτό της Βενιζέλου ως τη διασταύρωση με τη Νεοχωρίου ανήκει στο Α/Κ Πλατείας Δημοκρατίας, η υπόλοιπη Βενιζέλου στο Α/Κ Βάρνας (ναι, αυτό που η Wind δεν έχει κουνήσει ούτε το μικρό της δαχτυλάκι).

----------


## sv2evs

> Ναι, είναι εντάξει αυτές, 267 και 268 μαζί σε μία καμπίνα και 273, 279 στην Αργυροκάστρου μόνες τους. Προχθές βάλανε και τις 265, 269 και έτσι πλέον όλος ο Εύοσμος είναι κομπλέ (δεν βλέπω να συνδέσανε την 275, προφανώς θα συνδεθεί με τη 276).


Τι εννοείς κομπλέ, οτι δεν θα μπουν άλλες; Δεν χρειάζονται ή αυτές εχουν σχεδιαστεί να μπουν;

----------


## glamour_services

Για την περιοχή του Ευόσμου (δηλαδή ως την Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως και Παπαφλέσσα) όπου τελειώνει η κάλυψη του Α/Κ Ελευθέρια που ανέλαβε η Vodafone φαίνεται να έχουν μπει όλες όσες χρειάζονται. Φυσικά και δεν θα καλυφθεί όλος ο Εύοσμος γιατί από εκεί και ανατολικότερα εξυπηρετείται από το Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά με άγνωστη όπως φαίνεται ημερομηνία υλοποίησης από τη Wind.
Είχα τονίσει εξάλλου και άλλες φορές ότι δεν θα αντιστοιχηθεί κάθε καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ καθώς η πολιτική της Vodafone είναι να συνδέει 2-3 κοντινές (ή όχι και τόσο κοντινές) σε μία δική της. Έτσι η 266 πχ συνδέεται με τη 269, η 247 με τη 249, η 183 με την 184 και 185 κοκ. Με αυτή την πολιτική δεν νομίζω ότι έμειναν άλλες να συνδεθούν, από ότι βλέπω τώρα συνδέουν το ένα κομμάτι της Μενεμένης και το Δενδροπόταμο και ουσιαστικά με αυτό τελειώνουν για το Α/Κ.
Τώρα, η ενεργοποίηση και η εμπορική διάθεση του VDSL από τις νέες καμπίνες είναι άλλη ιστορία. Λογικά δεν θα αργήσει με το τελείωμα των τοποθετήσεων.
Μιας και το αναφέρουμε, είδα και μία μεγάλη διπλή καμπίνα της Vodafone, κυριολεκτικά σαν διπλή ντουλάπα. Είναι τοποθετημένη στο νότιο άκρο του Α/Κ στην αρχή της Αριστοτέλους με Επτανήσου χωρίς να συνδέεται άμεσα με καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ. Την έβαλα προσωρινά ως 293 που είναι η κοντινότερη, αλλά μάλλον άλλο σκοπό θα επιτελέσει!
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7306

----------


## sv2evs

Άντε μηπως και δούμε ταχύτητες Ευρώπης

----------


## blade_

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 194905
> 
> Νέα καμπίνα προστέθηκε χθες στην οδό Αναστασίου ναλτσα στο ντεπω
> 
> Πώς και έβαλαν καμπίνα σε μέρος πολύ κοντά στο dslam του ΟΤΕ?


Αυτές τις μέρες περνάει οπτική ο οτε σε όλους τους παραδίπλα δρόμους.. Vdsl είχαμε ήδη λόγω ύπαρξης dslam πολύ κοντά (Βυζάντιο) 

Αλλάζει κάτι με αυτό?

----------


## glamour_services

Αν οι οπτικές δεν συνδέονται με τα υπάρχοντα καφάο του ΟΤΕ όχι. Νούμερα βάζει αλήθεια ο ΟΤΕ στις νέες του καμπίνες FTTH?

----------


## YAziDis

Απο τη στιγμη που στηθει η καμπινα, σε ποσο καιρο ενεργοποιειτε μαξιμουμ;

----------


## leonkoum

Παιδια για το Φiλυρο εχουμε κανενα νεο?  :Thinking: 
Θα δουμε ποτε καμπινες & vdsl?  :Worthy:

----------


## deniSun

> Παιδια για το Φiλυρο εχουμε κανενα νεο? 
> Θα δουμε ποτε καμπινες & vdsl?


Το χρονοδιάγραμμα το είδες;
Τι λέει;
Είναι μέσα η καμπίνα σου;

----------


## leonkoum

Δεν ξερω που να το δω..
Αν μπορεις βοηθησε με..
Εγω εξω εχω αυτο:

Παντως στο καφαο που ειναι διπλα μου (λιγοτερο απο 100μ) και σε δυο γωνιες του οικοδ. τετραγωνου εχουν σκαψει εδω και κατι μερες..




Να ειναι προετοιμασια καμπινας ή απλα αλλαζουν καλωδια και κανουν επεκταση-συντηρηση στo δικτυο?
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## deniSun

Η καμπίνα που ανοίκεις είναι η 201.
Αυτή που δείχνεις το τοποθέτησαν τώρα;
Δεν είναι νέου τύπου.
Το είναι η πιο κοντινή σου δεν σημαίνει τίποτε.
Δες αν επάνω της γράφει τον αριθμό 201.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Το χρονοδιάγραμμα το είδες;
> Τι λέει;
> Είναι μέσα η καμπίνα σου;


Ποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα;  :Embarassed:

----------


## deniSun

> Ποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα;


Αυτό που υπάρχει μέσα στο φόρουμ σε μορφή excel με τις καμπίνες που θα αλλάξουν και πότε...

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Ε δώσε κι ένα link  :Razz:

----------


## deniSun

> Ε δώσε κι ένα link


Αν το είχα πρόχειρο...

----------


## cbarbas

> Δεν είναι ένα αλλά αρκετά, όσες και οι 3 πρώτες φάσεις ανάθεσης στους 3 παρόχους σε όλη την χώρα. Ψάχνεις λοιπόν το αστικό κέντρο που ανήκεις (σε κάποια φάση) να βρεις την καμπίνα στην οποία συνδέεται η οικοδομή σου.





> Ε δώσε κι ένα link


Εδω,

δες το συνδεσμο στην πρωτη παραθεση.

----------


## leonkoum

> Η καμπίνα που ανοίκεις είναι η 201.
> Αυτή που δείχνεις το τοποθέτησαν τώρα;
> Δεν είναι νέου τύπου.
> Το είναι η πιο κοντινή σου δεν σημαίνει τίποτε.
> Δες αν επάνω της γράφει τον αριθμό 201.


Oχι, την αλλαξανε πριν 4χρονια προς αντικατασταση μιας παμπαλαιας.
Δυστυχως το καφαο δεν εχει κανενα αριθμο πανω του.
Με μια γρηγορη ματια αυτο που βλεπω ειναι (Γ' ΦΑΣΗ ΟΤΕ) :
*2056-201	2056	ΕΞΟΧΗ	201	VDSL-VECTORING	2018_Q2* 
Υπο την προυποθεση οτι το Φιλυρο ανηκει στον Εξοχη.. (διπλα ειναι..)
Ξερει κανεις τιποτα παιδια?

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Εδω,
> 
> δες το συνδεσμο στην πρωτη παραθεση.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## vastil

> Oχι, την αλλαξανε πριν 4χρονια προς αντικατασταση μιας παμπαλαιας.
> Δυστυχως το καφαο δεν εχει κανενα αριθμο πανω του.
> Με μια γρηγορη ματια αυτο που βλεπω ειναι (Γ' ΦΑΣΗ ΟΤΕ) :
> *2056-201	2056	ΕΞΟΧΗ	201	VDSL-VECTORING	2018_Q2* 
> Υπο την προυποθεση οτι το Φιλυρο ανηκει στον Εξοχη.. (διπλα ειναι..)
> Ξερει κανεις τιποτα παιδια?



Το Φιλυρο δεν ανήκει στην εξοχή ανήκει στο δήμο Πυλαιας. Ποιοι έσκαψαν; Αν είναι από edil έχει πιθανότητες να είναι vdsl . Πάντως το σκάμμα που κάνουν είναι κανονικά αρκετά βαθύ. Δες αν περάσουν μια χοντρή σωλήνα. Από εκεί θα περάσει μέσα αργότερα η οπτική ινα

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έχει καμία σχέση ο Δήμος που ανήκει μια περιοχή, αλλά το αστικό κέντρο από το οποίο καλύπτεται.
Το Φίλυρο έχει δικό του αστικό κέντρο (με 10 συνολικά καμπινες) και η 201 βρίσκεται εδώ. Δυστηχώς μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει αναταθεί σε κάποιον πάροχο προς αναβάθμιση των καμπίνων.

----------


## leonkoum

> Δεν έχει καμία σχέση ο Δήμος που ανήκει μια περιοχή, αλλά το αστικό κέντρο από το οποίο καλύπτεται.
> Το Φίλυρο έχει δικό του αστικό κέντρο (με 10 συνολικά καμπινες) και η 201 βρίσκεται εδώ. Δυστηχώς μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει αναταθεί σε κάποιον πάροχο προς αναβάθμιση των καμπίνων.


Δυστυχως λοιπον θα πρεπει και εγω να περιμενω για καποια στιγμη στο μελλον ..  :Sad: 
ΟΚ παιδια ευχαριστω, ονειρο ηταν και παει... :Crying:

----------


## Hypixely

Έχει κανείς ιδέα πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί το ταφαο 407 στην Λητή; Τα ταφαο είναι αρκετό καιρό εδώ αλλά τώρα έβαλαν τον αριθμό στο συγκεκριμένο ταφαο. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## deniSun

Ξέρει κανείς κάποια περιοχή στη Θεσσαλονίκη που να έδωσαν 200αρι;

----------


## Yfas

> Ξέρει κανείς κάποια περιοχή στη Θεσσαλονίκη που να έδωσαν 200αρι;


Αν ξέρει, να μας πει κι εμάς να μετακομίσουμε εκεί!! :P

Βασ. Γεωργίου με Ευζώνων οι ταχύτητες είναι tops 12mbps και δεν είμαστε καν στον προγραμματισμό για να αλλάξουν οι καμπίνες μας...

#living_the_dream_in_Greece
#2018

----------


## vaggos_13

Πρόσθεσα ακόμα 4 καμπίνες Vodafone στον Άγιο Παύλο, λογικά θα προλάβουμε το χρονοδιάγραμμα!

----------


## deniSun

> Αν ξέρει, να μας πει κι εμάς να μετακομίσουμε εκεί!! :P
> 
> Βασ. Γεωργίου με Ευζώνων οι ταχύτητες είναι tops 12mbps και δεν είμαστε καν στον προγραμματισμό για να αλλάξουν οι καμπίνες μας...
> 
> #living_the_dream_in_Greece
> #2018


Και εγώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχει ξεκινήσει ακόμα η διάθεση πάνω από 100.

----------


## Spyrot

> Πρόσθεσα ακόμα 4 καμπίνες Vodafone στον Άγιο Παύλο, λογικά θα προλάβουμε το χρονοδιάγραμμα!


Πως γνωριζουμε οτι οι καμπινες αυτες ειναι της Vodafone? Δεν εχουν καποιο χαρακτηριστικο. Επισης διπλα στην καμπινα στην Δωδωνης που προσθεσες, ακριβως εξω απο τα ψιλικα στην λεωφορο οχι, υπαρχει μια καμπινα με σημα του οτε πανω και φαινεται αρκετα καινουργια. Εχει και αριθμο 473.

----------


## gavliador

> Πρόσθεσα ακόμα 4 καμπίνες Vodafone στον Άγιο Παύλο, λογικά θα προλάβουμε το χρονοδιάγραμμα!


Που τις εχεις προσθεσει; Μπορεις να δωσεις λινκ; :P

----------


## Spyrot

@gavliador http://fttxgr.eu/

----------


## gavliador

> @gavliador http://fttxgr.eu/


Ευχαριστω!

- - - Updated - - -

Ερωτηση. Αν ειμαι συνδεδεμενος σε καμπινα με αριθμο χ και δεν βλεπω τον αριθμο της στο χρονοδιαγραμμα των εργασιων για το κεντρο μου σημαινει οτι δεν θα εχω τη δυνατοτητα για vdsl? Ακομα και αν εχει καμπινες στο σχεδιο που ειναι σχετικα κοντα;

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, κάθε οικοδομή συνδέεται με μία και μοναδική καμπίνα και αυτό δεν αλλάζει.

----------


## vaggos_13

Ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες εγκατάστασης οπτικής ίνας και καμπινών στην Ακροπόλεως και στην Επταπυργίου πριν την Πορτάρα. Επιτελους μετά από 11 χρόνια ελπιζω  σε λίγους μήνες να εχουμε αξιοπρεπές ίντερνετ.

- - - Updated - - -

Spyrot

Το ΑΚ του Απ.Παυλου τον έχει αναλάβει η Vodafone, καθε εταιρία χρησιμοποιεί εντελώς διαφορετικές καμπίνες από τους αλλους παρόχους. Μπες στο google  και πάτα καμπίνα vdsl ΟΤΕ, μετα wind, Voda ,κτλπ.
Επίσης οταν μπαίνει καμπινα vdsl δεν καταργείται η παλια καμπινα του οτε.
Πολλές φορές είναι τοποθετημένες διπλα διπλα. Αλλά VDSL θα παίρνεις από την καμπίνα.

----------


## gavliador

> Ναι, κάθε οικοδομή συνδέεται με μία και μοναδική καμπίνα και αυτό δεν αλλάζει.


Ειμαι ατυχος τοτε  :Sad:

----------


## sakis221

Ναι αλλα εισαι μεσα στο χρονοδιαγραμμα συντομα θα εχεις και εσυ vdsl q3/2018 ειναι ολες στην αποστολου παυλου αλλα αποτι καταλαβα δεν θα τις ενεργοποιησουν αμα δεν τις ολοκληρωσουν ολες.

----------


## gavliador

> Ναι αλλα εισαι μεσα στο χρονοδιαγραμμα συντομα θα εχεις και εσυ vdsl q3/2018 ειναι ολες στην αποστολου παυλου αλλα αποτι καταλαβα δεν θα τις ενεργοποιησουν αμα δεν τις ολοκληρωσουν ολες.


Αυτο ειναι το θεμα μου, νομιζω η δικη μου δεν ειναι γιατι ειμαι στο KV 449 και δεν το βλεπω στη λιστα.

----------


## vastil

Θέλει κάποιος να με βοηθήσει? Έριξαν το πρώτο καφαο εδώ το 201 και όλα όσα είναι να αλλαχτούν έχουν μαρκαριστεί με τον αριθμό τους με κόκκινο σπρει. Το συγκεκριμένο καφαο το έσκαψαν και πέρασαν γύρω γύρω ξύλινα δοκάρια. Επόμενη φάση ποια είναι?

----------


## vaggos_13

Περιοχή?

----------


## vastil

> Περιοχή?


Πεύκα Θεσσαλονίκης. Έσκαβαν το καφαο επίθεση της Αγίας Τριαδος με αριθμό 206. Τώρα είναι κλειστό με δοκάρια και από μέσα βγαίνουν κάτι σωλήνες. Η edil με ενημέρωσε για έργα στα Πεύκα το Σεπτέμβρη. Ποια η διαδικασια? Η νέα καμπίνα ποτέ πχ μπαίνει?

----------


## sakis221

> Αυτο ειναι το θεμα μου, νομιζω η δικη μου δεν ειναι γιατι ειμαι στο KV 449 και δεν το βλεπω στη λιστα.


η voda θα βαλει 95 καμπινες και θα καλυπτει το 92% της περιοχης δεν πιστευω να μην βαλει στην ανω πολη εκει ειναι που θελει αναβαθμιση λογω οτι ο χαλκος εκει ειναι παναρχαιος θα κανουν μεγαλη βλακεια αμα δεν βαλουν εκει εκτος αμα τους δυσκολευουν τα εργα εκει λογω λιθοκτιστων δρομων.

----------


## vaggos_13

Εφόσον σταμάτησαν τα έργα παρακάλα να ξαναρχισουν μεσα στο φθινόπωρο. Εδω γίνονται καθημερινά εργα και παμε για Οκτώβρη Νοέμβρη.

----------


## vastil

> Εφόσον σταμάτησαν τα έργα παρακάλα να ξαναρχισουν μεσα στο φθινόπωρο. Εδω γίνονται καθημερινά εργα και παμε για Οκτώβρη Νοέμβρη.


Σήμερα την έριξαν. Δεν είναι μαρκαρισμενες όλα τα καφαο. Μόνο 6 έχουν μαρκάρει και ενα είναι και το δικό μου. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν είμαι τόσο γκαντέμης.

----------


## vaggos_13

Δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα, η Vodafone καλύπτει το αστικό κέντρο και όχι μεμονωμένες περιοχές.

- - - Updated - - -

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στη περιοχή σου οπως και στο Φίλυρο είναι συσκολο να βγαλεις άκρη.

----------


## vastil

> Δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα, η Vodafone καλύπτει το αστικό κέντρο και όχι μεμονωμένες περιοχές.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στη περιοχή σου οπως και στο Φίλυρο είναι συσκολο να βγαλεις άκρη.


Ξέρω απλώς εδώ μας έχουν στο Q2 2018 για αυτό είπα να ρωτήσω.

----------


## gavliador

> η voda θα βαλει 95 καμπινες και θα καλυπτει το 92% της περιοχης δεν πιστευω να μην βαλει στην ανω πολη εκει ειναι που θελει αναβαθμιση λογω οτι ο χαλκος εκει ειναι παναρχαιος.


Ας ελπισουμε. Οταν εγκατασταθουν ολες οι καμπινες, μετα απο ποσο καιρο γινεται η ενεργοποιηση;

----------


## sakis221

> Ας ελπισουμε. Οταν εγκατασταθουν ολες οι καμπινες, μετα απο ποσο καιρο γινεται η ενεργοποιηση;


Εξαρταται απο την δεη και απο την vodafone λογικα.

----------


## glamour_services

Με αυτά και αυτά, να σου και η Wind ξεκίνησε να βάζει καμπίνες στο Α/Κ Βάρνας!!! Ήδη φωτογράφισα τρεις καμπίνες πάνω από την Κλαυδιανού στην Αρχαιοτήτων και Μακεδονομάχων (αντιστοιχούν στις καμπίνες 341, 335, 331). Προφανώς ξεκίνησε με τη σειρά 3ΧΧ αλλά απορώ γιατί κανείς από Συκιές δεν το ανέφερε (εκτός και αν δεν το πρόσεξα).
Θα προστεθούν μαζί με άλλες που θα πάω να φωτογραφίσω μόλις φτιαχτεί ο χάρτης στο fttxgr.eu!

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Να ρωτήσω, έχουμε μια (καινούριου τύπου) καμπίνα η οποία έχει τοποθετηθεί δίπλα στην είσοδο της οικοδομής μας αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα αν είναι ενεργή ή όχι. Αν κρίνω από τη διαθεσιμότητα VDSL ή FTTH που δίνουν οι πάροχοι στη διεύθυνση μου, μάλλον είναι νεκρή. Από όσα έχω δει και στις λίστες της ΕΕΤΤ, μάλλον το κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης θα αργήσει.

Αυτήν μπορώ να τη δηλώσω στο fttxgr.eu ή πρέπει να είναι ενεργή;
Δεν ξέρω καν ποιος είναι ο πάροχος ούτε αν είναι VDSL/FTTH.

----------


## deniSun

> Να ρωτήσω, έχουμε μια (καινούριου τύπου) καμπίνα η οποία έχει τοποθετηθεί δίπλα στην είσοδο της οικοδομής μας αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα αν είναι ενεργή ή όχι. Αν κρίνω από τη διαθεσιμότητα VDSL ή FTTH που δίνουν οι πάροχοι στη διεύθυνση μου, μάλλον είναι νεκρή. Από όσα έχω δει και στις λίστες της ΕΕΤΤ, μάλλον το κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης θα αργήσει.
> 
> Αυτήν μπορώ να τη δηλώσω στο fttxgr.eu ή πρέπει να είναι ενεργή;
> Δεν ξέρω καν ποιος είναι ο πάροχος ούτε αν είναι VDSL/FTTH.


Έχει ηλεκτροδοτηθεί;
Ακούγονται οι ανεμιστήρες της;

----------


## vaggos_13

Δεν χρειάζεται να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί για να την προσθέσεις.
Σε ποια περιοχή βρίσκεσαι?

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Δεν την άκουσα για να πω την αλήθεια.
Ειμαι κέντρο Θεσσαλονίκης, περιοχή Ναυαρίνου.

----------


## vaggos_13

> Δεν την άκουσα για να πω την αλήθεια.
> Ειμαι κέντρο Θεσσαλονίκης, περιοχή Ναυαρίνου.




Εκανα τεστ στην πιο κοντινή καμπίνα της πλατείας και δίνει εως 100mbps

----------


## sv2evs

Σήμερα στην καμπίνα στην αργυροκάστρου (εύοσμος) ήρθαν τεχνικοί και την άνοιξαν, είπαν ότι θα συνδεθεί. Δεν γνωρίζω αν αυτό έγινε ήδη ή θα έρθουν εκ νέου.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Εκανα τεστ στην πιο κοντινή καμπίνα της πλατείας και δίνει εως 100mbps


Όπου τεστ εννοείς έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας από site παρόχου σε διεύθυνση πέριξ της πλατείας;  :Confused: 
Γιατί τώρα που έκανα έλεγχο στην cosmote με διεύθυνση (και όχι με αριθμό τηλεφώνου όπως έκανα πάντα) μου έδωσε κι εμένα 100mbps. Αυτό όμως είναι σίγουρα από την καμπίνα κάτω από το σπίτι μου;

----------


## deniSun

> Όπου τεστ εννοείς έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας από site παρόχου σε διεύθυνση πέριξ της πλατείας; 
> Γιατί τώρα που έκανα έλεγχο στην cosmote με διεύθυνση (και όχι με αριθμό τηλεφώνου όπως έκανα πάντα) μου έδωσε κι εμένα 100mbps. Αυτό όμως είναι σίγουρα από την καμπίνα κάτω από το σπίτι μου;


Δες τι αριθμό έχει η καμπίνα σου και να συμπίπτει με αυτόν του κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας σου.

----------


## geo9419

To site της Cosmote οταν βαζω την διευθυνση μου για διαθεσιμοτητα FIBER μου βγαζει (UNDER INVESTIGATION) υπο διερευνηση. Τι σημαινει αυτό ακριβώς. Ρώτησα στο Γερμανό και μου ειπαν μαλλον δεν εχω αλλα δεν ηταν απολυτα σίγουρος και μου ζητησε καποιο τηλεφωνο μεσα απο την πολυκατοικια που να εχει cosmote συνδεση.

----------


## deniSun

> To site της Cosmote οταν βαζω την διευθυνση μου για διαθεσιμοτητα FIBER μου βγαζει (UNDER INVESTIGATION) υπο διερευνηση. Τι σημαινει αυτό ακριβώς. Ρώτησα στο Γερμανό και μου ειπαν μαλλον δεν εχω αλλα δεν ηταν απολυτα σίγουρος και μου ζητησε καποιο τηλεφωνο μεσα απο την πολυκατοικια που να εχει cosmote συνδεση.


Σίγουρα δεν έχεις αυτή την στιγμή.
Ίσως στο μέλλον.

----------


## vaggos_13

> Όπου τεστ εννοείς έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας από site παρόχου σε διεύθυνση πέριξ της πλατείας; 
> Γιατί τώρα που έκανα έλεγχο στην cosmote με διεύθυνση (και όχι με αριθμό τηλεφώνου όπως έκανα πάντα) μου έδωσε κι εμένα 100mbps. Αυτό όμως είναι σίγουρα από την καμπίνα κάτω από το σπίτι μου;


Να σου πω την αλήθεια,οταν κανω ελεγχο διαθεσιμότητας με το τηλέφωνό μου, δεν μου δινει διαθεσιμότητα ούτε για adsl.

Εγώ στην θέση σου θα πήγαινα στον ΟΤΕ να βγάλω άκρη από κοντά.

ΥΓ. έκανα 3 τεστ με καμπίνες στα περιξ της πλατείας και όλα μου εδωσαν 100αρα. Είσαι σε καλο δρόμο θα ελεγα.... :Smile:

----------


## sv2evs

> Σήμερα στην καμπίνα στην αργυροκάστρου (εύοσμος) ήρθαν τεχνικοί και την άνοιξαν, είπαν ότι θα συνδεθεί. Δεν γνωρίζω αν αυτό έγινε ήδη ή θα έρθουν εκ νέου.


Και το σκάψιμο συνεχίζεται και σήμερα, ένας σκάβει τρεις βλέπουν. Χθες άνοιξαν το κουτί σήμερα σκάβουν, ανάποδα τα κάνουν;

----------


## deniSun

> Και το σκάψιμο συνεχίζεται και σήμερα, ένας σκάβει τρεις βλέπουν. Χθες άνοιξαν το κουτί σήμερα σκάβουν, ανάποδα τα κάνουν;


Έχεις δρόμο ακόμα.

----------


## glamour_services

> Και το σκάψιμο συνεχίζεται και σήμερα, ένας σκάβει τρεις βλέπουν. Χθες άνοιξαν το κουτί σήμερα σκάβουν, ανάποδα τα κάνουν;


Δεν είναι περίεργο, το ότι τοποθέτησαν μια καμπίνα δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι τη σύνδεσαν κιόλας! Ένα ακόμα παράδειγμα είναι η 157 στον Εύοσμο, η Vodafone έβαλε την καινούρια καμπίνα αλλά επειδή δεν μπορούσε να τη συνδέσει στη σάπια 10 μέτρα δίπλα περίμεναν τον ΟΤΕ να βάλει τη νέα 157 που την τοποθέτησε απέναντι πίσω από τη στάση του λεωφορείου. Αυτό σημαίνει σκάψιμο ξανά.
Νουμεράκια αλήθεια έβαλαν στις καμπίνες της Αργυροπούλου?

----------


## sv2evs

Πραγματικά είναι απίστευτοι στην Ελλάδα...ήρθαν μέχρι στιγμής 4 συνεργεία...το σημερινό απλά έσκαψε, δεν είδα τι έκανε..έφυγαν και κουκούλωσαν τα σκαμμένα. Θα έρθει άλλο συνεργείο λέει πάλι να κάνει άλλη δουλειά....πωωωωω, απίστευτο ελληνικό κράτος...!

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Δες τι αριθμό έχει η καμπίνα σου και να συμπίπτει με αυτόν του κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας σου.


Τον ίδιο αριθμό έχουν. Άρα για να έχω διαθεσιμότητα σημαίνει πως η καμπίνα είναι ενεργή  :dance: 
Και είναι σίγουρα του ΟΤΕ η καμπίνα παρατηρώντας από το fttxgr.eu τις καμπίνες από τις άλλες εταιρείες.

BTW σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν μπορούν άλλες εταιρείες (πλην cosmote) να παρέχουν υπηρεσίες μέσα από το ίδιο ΚΑΦΑΟ; Ή δεν είναι βέβαιο;

----------


## vaggos_13

> Τον ίδιο αριθμό έχουν. Άρα για να έχω διαθεσιμότητα σημαίνει πως η καμπίνα είναι ενεργή 
> Και είναι σίγουρα του ΟΤΕ η καμπίνα παρατηρώντας από το fttxgr.eu τις καμπίνες από τις άλλες εταιρείες.
> 
> BTW σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν μπορούν άλλες εταιρείες (πλην cosmote) να παρέχουν υπηρεσίες μέσα από το ίδιο ΚΑΦΑΟ; Ή δεν είναι βέβαιο;


Ολες οι εταιρίες προσφερουν οτι και ο ΟΤΕ μεσω του δικου του καφαο.

----------


## sdikr

> Ολες οι εταιρίες προσφερουν οτι και ο ΟΤΕ μεσω του δικου του καφαο.



Αν θέλουν οι εταιρίες, μπορούν να επιλέξουν να μην παρέχουν κάποιες υπηρεσίες, πχ μπόρουν να επιλέξουν να σου δώσουν vdsl απο το ΑΚ αντί για την καμπίνα, να επιλέξουν να μην δώσουν υπηρεσία πάνω απο 50mbit κοκ

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ και τους 2  :One thumb up:

----------


## deniSun

> Τον ίδιο αριθμό έχουν. Άρα για να έχω διαθεσιμότητα σημαίνει πως η καμπίνα είναι ενεργή 
> Και είναι σίγουρα του ΟΤΕ η καμπίνα παρατηρώντας από το fttxgr.eu τις καμπίνες από τις άλλες εταιρείες.
> 
> BTW σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν μπορούν άλλες εταιρείες (πλην cosmote) να παρέχουν υπηρεσίες μέσα από το ίδιο ΚΑΦΑΟ; Ή δεν είναι βέβαιο;


Συνήθως του ΟΤΕ έχουν επάνω την επωνυμία τους.
Για διαθεσιμότητα δες τι σε βγάζει η cosmote.
Γιατί άλλες εταιρείες έδιναν διαθεσιμότητες vdsl αλλά ήταν από κέντρο.

----------


## geo9419

> Σίγουρα δεν έχεις αυτή την στιγμή.
> Ίσως στο μέλλον.


Οντως το τσέκαρα οτι δεν εχω γιατι βρήκα το καφαο μου (431) που ειναι παλιου τύπου. Το περιεργο ειναι οτι ο δρομος που ειναι το καφαο στην Αγια Σοφίας απο την μια πλευρά έχει μεχρι FIBER 100 απο την άλλη δεν εχει. 
Το ερωτημα που εχω ειναι αν μπορω να βρω με τον αριθμο του καφαο σε ποιο ΑΚ ανήκω. Ο τεχνικος της Wind που μου διορθωσε καποια βλαβη που ειχα με ενημερωσε οτι ειμαι στο ΑΚ ΕΡΜΟΥ ενω στους χαρτες που εχετε στο site με βγαζει στο ΑΚ Απ.Παυλου.
Το ψαχνω αυτό διοτι στο site της VODAPHONE μου βγαζει μεχρι VDSL 30. Εαν ανηκω στο ΑΚ Ερμου η αποσταση ειναι 1 χιλ. Εαν ανηκω στο ΑΚ Απ.Παυλου η αποσταση ειναι 500 μετρα.

----------


## deniSun

> Οντως το τσέκαρα οτι δεν εχω γιατι βρήκα το καφαο μου (431) που ειναι παλιου τύπου. Το περιεργο ειναι οτι ο δρομος που ειναι το καφαο στην Αγια Σοφίας απο την μια πλευρά έχει μεχρι FIBER 100 απο την άλλη δεν εχει. 
> Το ερωτημα που εχω ειναι αν μπορω να βρω με τον αριθμο του καφαο σε ποιο ΑΚ ανήκω. Ο τεχνικος της Wind που μου διορθωσε καποια βλαβη που ειχα με ενημερωσε οτι ειμαι στο ΑΚ ΕΡΜΟΥ ενω στους χαρτες που εχετε στο site με βγαζει στο ΑΚ Απ.Παυλου.
> Το ψαχνω αυτό διοτι στο site της VODAPHONE μου βγαζει μεχρι VDSL 30. Εαν ανηκω στο ΑΚ Ερμου η αποσταση ειναι 1 χιλ. Εαν ανηκω στο ΑΚ Απ.Παυλου η αποσταση ειναι 500 μετρα.


http://fttxgr.eu/map?

----------


## sv2evs

> Πραγματικά είναι απίστευτοι στην Ελλάδα...ήρθαν μέχρι στιγμής 4 συνεργεία...το σημερινό απλά έσκαψε, δεν είδα τι έκανε..έφυγαν και κουκούλωσαν τα σκαμμένα. Θα έρθει άλλο συνεργείο λέει πάλι να κάνει άλλη δουλειά....πωωωωω, απίστευτο ελληνικό κράτος...!


Σήμερα το πρωϊ, 2 εταρίες...η μία cosmote...την άλλη δεν την πρόσεξα αν ήταν vodafone ή όχι...οι εργασίες συνεχίζονται.

----------


## talos_2002

Εδώ και περίπου 1-2 εβδομάδες κάνουν τρύπες και βάσεις για νέες καμπίνες στην Σταυρούπολη.
Είδα μία είναι πίσω από το παλιό ΑΓΝΟ, μόλις μπεις στην Ιασωνίδου. Μία ακόμα είναι στην Ιατρού Γωγούση, αμέσως πριν την διασταύρωση με την Καραολή.

Φωτογραφίες από την Γωγούση:

----------


## glamour_services

Με πρόλαβες, μόλις θα το έγραφα!!! Άντε τυχερέ, από την 329 τη δικιά σου ξεκινάνε!
Αυτό πάντως που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι πώς ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει αλλάξει ακόμα καμία από τις σάπιες του. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχει καμία παλιού τύπου (βιδωτή)!

----------


## vastil

Είναι vdsl ή όχι;

----------


## Iris07

Πρέπει να είναι!
(Ιδίως εάν δεν υπήρχε παλιά καμπίνα εκεί..)

Περιμένετε τίποτα FTTH μήπως ?

----------


## vastil

> Πρέπει να είναι!
> (Ιδίως εάν δεν υπήρχε παλιά καμπίνα εκεί..)
> 
> Περιμένετε τίποτα FTTH μήπως ?


Υπήρχε αλλά την έριξαν κάτω η edil. Δίπλα είναι αλλά πεσπεμενη με την πόρτα να κοιτάει έδαφος. Την Παρασκευή πέτυχα το βανάκι του ΟΤΕ μαζί με αυτούς της εντιλ. Μακάρι να μας βάλουν θα σε κεράσω τριγωνα ελενιδη

----------


## Iris07

Εάν υπήρχε παλιό καφάο του OTE εκεί και το έχουν κάτω,
τότε μάλλον θα το αλλάξουν και θα βάλουν νέα καμπίνα ADSL.

Οπότε θα περάσουν τα παλιά καλώδια εκεί.

----------


## vastil

> Εάν υπήρχε παλιό καφάο του OTE εκεί και το έχουν κάτω,
> τότε μάλλον θα το αλλάξουν και θα βάλουν νέα καμπίνα ADSL.
> 
> Οπότε θα περάσουν τα παλιά καλώδια εκεί.



Απλώς υπέθεσα από το αρχείο τους ότι επειδή έγραφε για Ρετζικι Γ φάση vectoring Q2 2018 και επειδή έφεραν κάτι κόκκινα σπρέι επάνω Γ2L και επειδή ξήλωναν όλες όσες ήταν στο πλάνο, πως ήμουν τυχερός αλλά τελικά από ότι κατάλαβα πάλι άτυχος

----------


## Iris07

Κοίτα.. εάν το καφάο αυτό του OTE είναι στην λίστα για να αναβαθμιστεί με καμπίνα VDSL θα αναβαθμιστεί!

Απλά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις για να γίνει σωστά η σύνδεση μεταξύ καφάο ADSL και καμπίνας VDSL o OTE
χρειάζεται να αλλάξει και το καφάο ADSL με νέο..

Και μετά μπαίνει και η καμπίνα VDSL.

----------


## vastil

> Κοίτα.. εάν το καφάο αυτό του OTE είναι στην λίστα για να αναβαθμιστεί με καμπίνα VDSL θα αναβαθμιστεί!
> 
> Απλά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις για να γίνει σωστά η σύνδεση μεταξύ καφάο ADSL και καμπίνας VDSL o OTE
> χρειάζεται να αλλάξει και το καφάο ADSL με νέο..
> 
> Και μετά μπαίνει και η καμπίνα VDSL.




Παρατήρησα πως από τα 4 έριξαν κάτω τα 3 αλλά 1 δεν το έριξαν κράτησαν το παλιό καφαο κ τσιμεντωσαν από δίπλα. Τις νέες καμπίνες ποτέ τις βάζουν?Εστω να τις βάλουν περίπου. Γνωρίζω πως η ηλεκτροδότηση κανει από 1-3 μήνες. Έστω να έχουμε το φάτε μάτια ψάρια! :Razz: 

Είναι λίγο μυστήρια φάση το Ρετζικι. Τα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ στις οικοδομές δεν πάνε υπογείως αλλά πάνω από τον ουρανό.

----------


## Iris07

Πιθανόν η 4η καμπίνα να μην χρειαζόταν να αλλαχτεί..

Είναι κάποιο θέμα πως είναι οι συνδέσεις της εσωτερικά.
Ή αλλιώς θα την ρίξουν και αυτή!

Γενικά μάλλον πρώτα αλλάζουν τις καμπίνες ADSL που χρειάζεται ώστε να είναι έτοιμες όταν μπουν οι καμπίνες VDSL.

Οι VDSL μπάινουν σίγουρα αφού έχουν περάσει πρώτα τους σωλήνες για τις οπτικές.. (πορτοκαλί + μαύρες) ως την νέα βάση.

Αλλά σε μία περιοχή όπου όλα τα έργα ανήκουν και τα κάνει O OTE ίσως να τα κάνει όπως τον βολεύουν!
Καπου θα κατεβαίνουν αυτά τα καλώδια μέσα στην γή για να μπουν μετά στην καμπίνα.

----------


## glamour_services

Καλή αρχή στη Wind στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά!
Ήδη εδώ και τρεις ημέρες ξεκίνησαν να περνάνε τις νέες καμπίνες ξεκινώντας από τη σειρά 3ΧΧ από την Πλατεία Τερψιθέας. Τις έχω ήδη καταχωρήσει στο fttxgr.eu (με όση ακρίβεια μου επιτρεπόταν).
Εδώ πχ η 329 στη Γωγούση!
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7571

Τώρα, κάτι που παρατήρησα και μου έκανε εντύπωση σε σχέση με τις εργασίες που κάνει η Vodafone είναι το εξής:
Δεν έχω δει σχεδόν πουθενά σκαψίματα στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά! Αντίθετα δίπλα σε κάποιες από τις νεοβαλμένες υπάρχει νέο καπάκι στο δρόμο!
Εδώ πχ δίπλα στην 328 στην Αναγεννήσεως με Γενναδίου

Αυτό που πιθανολογώ είναι ότι αντίθετα με τη Vodafone που πρώτα σκάβει και μετά συνδέει, η Wind τοποθετεί την καμπίνα ασύνδετη, βγάζει τα καλώδια ως τη διπλανή τάφρο και θα περιμένει το συνεργείο που θα σκάψει τις αρτηρίες για να συνδέσει τις καμπίνες στο δίκτυο της οπτικής ίνας.

Κάτι τέτοιο ήδη πρέπει να συμβαίνει στο Α/Κ Βάρνας!
Εδώ είναι η κεντρική αρτηρία της οπτικής που έρχεται από την Καρπενησιώτη
 
Εδώ πάρκαρε το συνεργείο της EDIL που περνάει την οπτική και καταλήγει η αρτηρία προς το παρόν
 
 
Και η ανακοίνωση για εργασίες ανεβαίνοντας την Καυκάσου (καλή υπομονή γιατί η συγκεκριμένη ανηφόρα δεν παλεύεται)!


Αν και δεν το κόβω να προλαβαίνουν το χρονοδιάγραμμα, και μόνο που επιτέλους έχουμε κίνηση στις περιοχές μας είναι καλό νέο!

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. ναι η Vodafone πρώτα σκάβει τον δρόμο περνάει όλους τους σωλήνες μέχρι την βάση της καμπίνας,
φτιάχνει την βάση και μετά βάζει την καμπίνα..

Δεν έχω δει την Wind τι κάνει.. περιμένω να δω, αλλά κάτι που έχω παρτηρήσει είναι ότι σε πολλές καμπίνες της
εδώ στην Αθήνα έχει φτιάξει το φρεάτιο της πολύ κοτά στην καμπίνα, δηλαδή πολλές φορές πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο, (φώτο)

Κάτι που δεν έχω δει καθόλου με την Vodafone!

Μάλλον έτσι περνάει μετά εύκολα τους σωλήνες στις καμπίνες.

Το φρεάτιο στο προηγούμενο Post φαίνεται να είναι κάποιο μεγάλο κεντρικό φρεάτιο..

----------


## talos_2002

> Με πρόλαβες, μόλις θα το έγραφα!!! Άντε τυχερέ, από την 329 τη δικιά σου ξεκινάνε!
> Αυτό πάντως που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι πώς ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει αλλάξει ακόμα καμία από τις σάπιες του. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχει καμία παλιού τύπου (βιδωτή)!


Τότε ίσως αργήσουν ακόμη περισσότερο λόγο αναμονής για την αντικατάστασή τους από τον ΟΤΕ;

Μακάρι να μπορούσα να χαρώ. Ξέρεις, είμαι σε πολυκατοικία που έχει πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωσή της προς την καμπίνα, οπότε... γύρω-γύρω super ταχύτητες και εγώ με μούφα/μπάλωμα στην καλωδίωση.  :Thumb down:

----------


## vastil

> Τότε ίσως αργήσουν ακόμη περισσότερο λόγο αναμονής για την αντικατάστασή τους από τον ΟΤΕ;
> 
> Μακάρι να μπορούσα να χαρώ. Ξέρεις, είμαι σε πολυκατοικία που έχει πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωσή της προς την καμπίνα, οπότε... γύρω-γύρω super ταχύτητες και εγώ με μούφα/μπάλωμα στην καλωδίωση.



Κοίταξε. Είχα πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωση και εγώ. Μέχρι το σημείο του οικισμού που μπαίνει υπεύθυνος είναι ο ΟΤΕ από εκεί και πέρα το καλώδιο που έμπαινε σπίτι μου ήταν σε αισχρή κατάσταση και φυσικά το βάρος έπεφτε επάνω μου. Εν τελεί έδωσα 300 ευρώ και το άλλαξα. Αποτέλεσμα αυτού καμία αποσύνδεση και όλα καλά. Μιλά με τους γείτονες σου να δείτε τι θα κάνετε. Εγώ έβαλα το χοντρό καλώδιο το μαύρο με το 1 ευρώ το μέτρο.

----------


## glamour_services

Και άλλες εργασίες σήμερα ανεβαίνοντας προς Σταυρουπόλ!
Έχω πλέον σιγουρευτεί για τον τρόπο εργασίας της Wind.
Εδώ βλέπετε πώς έχουν σκάψει το πεζοδρόμιο για να περάσουν (λογικά αύριο) την καμπίνα που θα συνδεθεί με τη σάπια 410 του ΟΤΕ στην οδό Λυκούργου!

Βλέπετε ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να καταλήγει στο σημείο, αντίθετα στο βάθος του σκαψίματος υπάρχει ο αριθμός 30 που μάλλον θα είναι και αυτός της καμπίνας της Wind.
Συνεπώς όταν θα σκάψει το συνεργείο της Edil για να φέρει την οπτική και να συνδέσει και το καφάο του ΟΤΕ θα είναι ήδη στημένη η καμπίνα. Αυτό εξηγεί και γιατί ακόμα δεν έχει αλλαχτεί καμία καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή. Προφανώς θα ακολουθήσει ο ΟΤΕ λίγο πριν ή λίγο μετά τα σκαψίματα (λογικά λίγο πριν καθώς και ο ΟΤΕ αλλάζει συχνά τη θέση της καμπίνας) καθώς όπως είπα και παλιότερα είναι αδύνατο στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά να είναι όλες του ΟΤΕ νέου τύπου!

Επίσης στην άσφαλτο έχουν γράψει σε πολλά σημεία με κόκκινο σπρέι το πού θα γίνουν τα φρεάτια!
 
Το παραπάνω λίγο πριν την καμπίνα 409 στην οδό Τζαβέλλα!

----------


## vastil

Στο Ρετζικι αλλάχθηκαν πλέον όλες οι καμπίνες. Είναι για vdsl έτσι;

----------


## gavliador

> Στο Ρετζικι αλλάχθηκαν πλέον όλες οι καμπίνες. Είναι για vdsl έτσι;


Ναι ειναι για vdsl.

----------


## vastil

> Ναι ειναι για vdsl.


Γιουπιιιιιιι!!!! :Clap:

----------


## Iris07

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196700
> 
> Στο Ρετζικι αλλάχθηκαν πλέον όλες οι καμπίνες. Είναι για vdsl έτσι;


Ααα.. έχω μία ερώτηση.. αυτή η τρίφυλλη καμπίνα μπήκε σε σημείο που ήταν παλιά καφάο ADSL του OTE ??

Εχει δηλαδή μέσα και τις γραμμές χαλκού και τις οπτικές ??

----------


## vastil

> Ααα.. έχω μία ερώτηση.. αυτή η τρίφυλλη καμπίνα μπήκε σε σημείο που ήταν παλιά καφάο ADSL του OTE ??
> 
> Εχει δηλαδή μέσα και τις γραμμές χαλκού και τις οπτικές ??




Από ότι είδα ναι. Από την μια πλευρά έχει τον χαλκό και από την άλλη θα μπει η οπτική ίνα, οι σωληνώσεις είχαν περαστεί. Όταν άνοιξε ο άνθρωπος την ντουλάπα στην μια πλευρά ρύθμιζε κάτι από το χαλκό και μου είπε πως εκκρεμεί να γίνει ηλεκτροδότηση. Με τρομάζεις. Είναι κάτι κακό;

----------


## Iris07

Οκ.. thanks! 

Μιά χαρά!  :One thumb up: 

Εφόσων έχουμε και γρίλιες εξαερισμού η καμπίνα έχει και ενεργό εξοπλισμό VDSL!

----------


## vastil

> Οκ.. thanks! 
> 
> Μιά χαρά!



Πες μου που μένεις να κεράσω τρίγωνα  :Clap:

----------


## Iris07

Χαχα.. ευχαριστώ!  :Very Happy:

----------


## vastil

> Χαχα.. ευχαριστώ!


Εγώ σε ευχαριστώ.

Υγ τώρα θα είναι γκαντεμιά να μετακομίσω με την κοπέλα μου και να χάσω το vdsl  :Razz:

----------


## deniSun

> Εγώ σε ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Υγ τώρα θα είναι γκαντεμιά να μετακομίσω με την κοπέλα μου και να χάσω το vdsl


Πλέον το θέμα του internet έχει γίνει (+) στην επιλογή σπιτιών.

----------


## Iris07

Σαφώς μία αγγελία που λέει ότι υπάρχει και παροχή VDSL ή FTTH θα μετράει ιδιαίτερα !!  :Wink:   :Laughing:

----------


## deniSun

> Σαφώς μία αγγελία που λέει ότι υπάρχει και παροχή VDSL ή FTTH θα μετράει ιδιαίτερα !!


Θα ανέβει και η αγοραστική αξία + ΕΝΦΙΑ  :Crazy: 
Να δω γριά να νοικιάζει διαμέρισμα σε αστρονομική τιμή λόγω καμπίνας και τι στον κόσμο...

----------


## KostakisK

αν κρινω απο το πλατος της βασης της καμπινας σιγουρα

- - - Updated - - -

μολις απαντησα σε μια παλια ειδοποιηση απο το forum οποτε ακυρη η απαντηση

----------


## deniSun

> αν κρινω απο το πλατος της βασης της καμπινας σιγουρα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> μολις απαντησα σε μια παλια ειδοποιηση απο το forum οποτε ακυρη η απαντηση


strike tag

----------


## vastil

> αν κρινω απο το πλατος της βασης της καμπινας σιγουρα


Μακάρι να πάρω. Από το καφαο μέχρι το σπίτι μου μέσα είναι 750 μέτρα και από το καφαο μέχρι τον κατανεμητη είναι στα 550. Δηλαδή από τον κατανεμητη μέχρι το σπίτι μου είναι 200 μέτρα απόσταση{έχω βάλει το χοντρό καλώδιο με τα 4 ή 6 ζεύγη καλωδίων για να μην έχω απώλειες}. Μακάρι να πάρω και εγώ και ας είναι το 30αρη. Αν παίξουμε λίγο Φίφα και ανοίξουμε λίγο γιουτιουμπι τέλος το δίκτυο γίνεται dial up.

----------


## KostakisK

μεχρι 1200 μετρα γινεται να εχεις vdsl απο οσο ξερω οποτε λογικα θα πιανεις τουλαχιστον 30αρι

----------


## deniSun

> μεχρι 1200 μετρα γινεται να εχεις vdsl απο οσο ξερω οποτε λογικα θα πιανεις τουλαχιστον 30αρι


Μέχρι 800μ από κέντρο.

----------


## sv2evs

Από σημερινή ανεπίσημη κουβέντα σε κατάστημα vodafone που μπήκα για να πληρώσω λογαριασμό, οι οπτικές θα ενεργοποιηθούν από την νέα χρονιά.

----------


## KostakisK

καλα κρασια

----------


## sv2evs

> καλα κρασια


Για αυτό ρώτησα για να μην έχουμε (κρυφές) ελπίδες μέσα στο 2018...

----------


## vaggos_13

> Για αυτό ρώτησα για να μην έχουμε (κρυφές) ελπίδες μέσα στο 2018...


Από προσωπική εμπειρία, οτι μου λενε υπάλληλοι σε καταστήματα και ακομα περισσότερο μεσω τηλεφώνου, από το ένα αυτί μπαίνει κσι από το άλλο βγαίνει.

Btw Ακροπόλεως, Επταπυργίου, Βενιζέλου, και από σήμερα Κλαυθμώνος, έχουν τελειώσει την εγκατάσταση της οπτικής και εχουμ σημειώσει που θα τοποθετηθούν οι καμπίνες.

----------


## sv2evs

> Από προσωπική εμπειρία, οτι μου λενε υπάλληλοι σε καταστήματα και ακομα περισσότερο μεσω τηλεφώνου, από το ένα αυτί μπαίνει κσι από το αλλο βγαίνει


Οπως είπε ομως οταν ειναι έτοιμοι θα ξεκινήσουν τις τηλεφωνικές ενημερώσεις-ψάρεμα πελατών.

----------


## vaggos_13

> Οπως είπε ομως οταν ειναι έτοιμοι θα ξεκινήσουν τις τηλεφωνικές ενημερώσεις-ψάρεμα πελατών.


Καλά αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο, αλλά δεν γνωρίζει ποτε θα γίνει αυτό.στον πίνακα ανάθεσης τι χρονοδιάγραμμα δίνει για την περιοχή σου?

Απ.Παυλου που ανήκω εγώ δίνει Q3,πιστευω  Νοέμβριο Δεκέμβριο να συνδεθούμε.

----------


## sv2evs

Ε, εκει κοντά το φαντάζομαι και για ευοσμο.

----------


## Sandbird

Ρε παιδιά αυτό το κουτί είναι VDSL ή για τα φώτα του δρόμου που βάλανε...δεν έχει κάποιο σήμα επάνω του (Αγ.Παύλος, Θεσ/νικη στην παλιά εκκλησία)

----------


## Iris07

Καμπίνα VDSL της Vodafone.

Μόνο οι καμπίνες της Vodafone δεν γράφουν το όνομα της πάνω..

Και αυτές με τις κουκίδες, μόνο η Vodafone τις έχει!

----------


## dim_up

Ανω πολη-επταπυργιο εκτος απο κλαθμωνος ,επταπυργιου περναει και στην τυρναβου γωνια με τζαχειλα στην ερασμου και καραδημου με αγιας αναστασιας

----------


## Sandbird

Ευχαριστώ @Iris07.

Κάτι ακόμα να ρωτήσω...
Όλα τα καφαο αλλάζουν ? σε κάθε γειτονιά ? ή αλλάζουν μόνο κάποιο κεντρικό σημείο και τα γειτονικά καφάο συνεχίζουν να ενώνονται με χαλκό επάνω στο VDSL καφάο ?

----------


## Iris07

Κατ' αρχάς μιλάμε για τα καφάο ADSL του OTE που είναι να "αναβαθμιστούν" με VDSL.

Εάν τις καμπίνες VDSL είναι να τις βάλει η Vodafone ή η Wind,
τότε πάνε και βάζουν την καμπίνα τους VDSL δίπλα στο ADSL καφάο του OTE.

Υπάχει περίπτωση τότε να χρειαστεί (ή και όχι) να αλλάξει και ο OTE το ADSL καφάο του με κάποιο νέο.
Είναι κάποιο θέμα για να μπορέσουν να ενωθούν μετά μεταξύ τους οι 2 καμπίνες, όπως πρέπει.

Εάν τώρα την καμπίνα VDSL την βάζει ο OTE μπορεί να πάει να ξηλώσει το καφάο του ADSL
και να βάλει μία μεγάλη νέα καμπίνα που θα έχει μέσα και το ADSL και το VDSL του!

Εάν σε κάποια περιοχή είναι να μπει καμπίνα για FTTH αυτή βέβαια δεν ενώνεται με το ADSL καφάο είναι εντελώς ανεξάρτητες.

----------


## dim_up

Ξερει κανεις απο ανω πολη που ειναι το καφαο 495?αυτο ειναι το νουμερο του κατανεμητη αλλα δε βρισκω το καφαο να δω αν το αλλαξε η voda 493 και 499 που ξερω που ειναι οδευουν προς αλλαγη

----------


## glamour_services

495	ΑΠ.ΠΑΥΛΟΥ 	22,95825	40,642917	
Στην οδό Καραδήμου
https://www.google.com/maps/@40.6429...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## dim_up

Ευχαριστω πολυ @ glamour_services καπου προς τα εκει το υπολογιζα αλλα με το street view περασα ποσες φορες και δεν το ειδα.99%περασε η ινα κ σε αυτο

----------


## PavlosSage

Δε μπορεί να το χωνέψει το μυαλό μου στη Θεσσαλονίκη ότι υπάρχουν γραμμές VDSL σε περιοχές όπως ο Βαρδάρης, η Χαριλάου, η Μαλακοπή, τα Κωνσταντινοπολίτικα και η Ανάληψη και δεν έχει η ΤΟΥΜΠΑ. ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ.

----------


## gavliador

> Δε μπορεί να το χωνέψει το μυαλό μου στη Θεσσαλονίκη ότι υπάρχουν γραμμές VDSL σε περιοχές όπως ο Βαρδάρης, η Χαριλάου, η Μαλακοπή, τα Κωνσταντινοπολίτικα και η Ανάληψη και δεν έχει η ΤΟΥΜΠΑ. ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ.


Σύμφωνα με το προγραμμα εργασιων στη τουμπα θα γινουν εργασιες στο 3 τριμηνο του 2019. Τουλαχιστον θα ειναι FttH. Υπομονη!

----------


## deniSun

> Δε μπορεί να το χωνέψει το μυαλό μου στη Θεσσαλονίκη ότι υπάρχουν γραμμές VDSL σε περιοχές όπως ο Βαρδάρης, η Χαριλάου, η Μαλακοπή, τα Κωνσταντινοπολίτικα και η Ανάληψη και δεν έχει η ΤΟΥΜΠΑ. ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ.


Γιατί θα έπρεπε η Τούμπα να προηγηθεί των υπολοίπων κατά την γνώμη σου;

- - - Updated - - -




> Σύμφωνα με το προγραμμα εργασιων στη τουμπα θα γινουν εργασιες στο 3 τριμηνο του 2019. Τουλαχιστον θα ειναι FttH. Υπομονη!


FTTH από ποια εταιρεία;

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Γιατί θα έπρεπε η Τούμπα να προηγηθεί των υπολοίπων κατά την γνώμη σου;


Γιατί πολεμάνε τον παοκ  :Razz:

----------


## gavliador

> Γιατί θα έπρεπε η Τούμπα να προηγηθεί των υπολοίπων κατά την γνώμη σου;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> FTTH από ποια εταιρεία;


Vodafone Β Φαση

----------


## deniSun

> Vodafone Β Φαση


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα είναι FTTH και όχι FTTC;

----------


## cbarbas

- - - Updated - - -




> Δε μπορεί να το χωνέψει το μυαλό μου στη Θεσσαλονίκη ότι υπάρχουν γραμμές VDSL σε περιοχές όπως ο Βαρδάρης, η Χαριλάου, η Μαλακοπή, τα Κωνσταντινοπολίτικα και η Ανάληψη και δεν έχει η ΤΟΥΜΠΑ. ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ.


Πριν

"αφορισεις" και αλλο, διαβασε ολο το θεμα εδω, 72 σελιδες, να διαπιστωσεις που υπαρχει VDSL στη Θεσσαλονικη και κυριοτερα απο ποτε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gavliador

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα είναι FTTH και όχι FTTC;

----------


## YAziDis

> Δε μπορεί να το χωνέψει το μυαλό μου στη Θεσσαλονίκη ότι υπάρχουν γραμμές VDSL σε περιοχές όπως ο Βαρδάρης, η Χαριλάου, η Μαλακοπή, τα Κωνσταντινοπολίτικα και η Ανάληψη και δεν έχει η ΤΟΥΜΠΑ. ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ.


Προφανως ειναι θεμα Vodafone. Αν ηταν θεμα ΟΤΕ θα ειχε ηδη γινει.

----------


## kanenas3

> Δε μπορεί να το χωνέψει το μυαλό μου στη Θεσσαλονίκη ότι υπάρχουν γραμμές VDSL σε περιοχές όπως ο Βαρδάρης, η Χαριλάου, η Μαλακοπή, τα Κωνσταντινοπολίτικα και η Ανάληψη και δεν έχει η ΤΟΥΜΠΑ. ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ.


Εδώ δεν έχει ολοκληρωμένη κάλυψη το κέντρο και "γκρινιάζεις" για την Τούμπα...;;;

----------


## deniSun

Κάλυψη <800μ θα αργήσετε να δείτε.

----------


## vastil

> Κάλυψη <800μ θα αργήσετε να δείτε.


Φαίνεται ότι ξέρεις πολλά. Όποτε σε ξανά ενοχλώ. Το minidslam ote απέχει από τον κατανεμητη μου 500 μέτρα. Εγώ όμως απέχω απέχω από τον κατανεμητη μου 200 μέτρα. Άρα συνολική μου απόσταση από το minidslam 700 μετρα(από κατανεμητη μέχρι σπίτι μου μέσα έχω αλλάξει καλωδίωση την πιο ακριβή έβαλα)Μέχρι τι ταχύτατα θα πιάσαμε vdsl?

Αλλάζουν στο πρόγραμμμα vectoring Q2 2018 έπρεπε να παραδοθούν αλλά τελικά μάλλον Οκτώβρη ενεργοποιούνται.

----------


## deniSun

> Φαίνεται ότι ξέρεις πολλά. Όποτε σε ξανά ενοχλώ. Το minidslam ote απέχει από τον κατανεμητη μου 500 μέτρα. Εγώ όμως απέχω απέχω από τον κατανεμητη μου 200 μέτρα. Άρα συνολική μου απόσταση από το minidslam 700 μετρα(από κατανεμητη μέχρι σπίτι μου μέσα έχω αλλάξει καλωδίωση την πιο ακριβή έβαλα)Μέχρι τι ταχύτατα θα πιάσαμε vdsl?
> 
> Αλλάζουν στο πρόγραμμμα vectoring Q2 2018 έπρεπε να παραδοθούν αλλά τελικά μάλλον Οκτώβρη ενεργοποιούνται.


Για να αλλαχθεί η καμπίνα θα πρέπει Η ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ να απέχει περίπου στα μέτρα που σου ανέφερα.
Τα μέτρα είναι περισσότερα από αυτά που υπολογίζουμε εμείς στον χάρτη ή χοντρικά στον δρόμο.
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι θα αλλαχθεί η καμπίνα σου τότε αν είσαι σε 30Μ πιστεύω ότι θα τα πιάνεις ~27-28Μ.
Ανάλογα με την ποιότητα του κομματιού από την καμπίνα έως τον κατανεμιτή της πολυκατοικίας σου μπορεί να πιάσεις και 30άρι.

Αν πας σε 50άρι πακέτο τότε υπολογίζω να κλειδώνεις max 45 αν είσαι στην καλή περίπτωση που ανέφερα.
Διαφορετικά λίγο πάνω από τα 40Μ.

----------


## John_NX

> Σύμφωνα με το προγραμμα εργασιων στη τουμπα θα γινουν εργασιες στο 3 τριμηνο του 2019. Τουλαχιστον θα ειναι FttH. Υπομονη!


Βασικά μέχρι τότε δεν πρέπει να έχουν γίνει ήδη οι εργασίες και να είναι έτοιμο αν δεν κάνω λάθος;

----------


## vastil

> Για να αλλαχθεί η καμπίνα θα πρέπει Η ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ να απέχει περίπου στα μέτρα που σου ανέφερα.
> Τα μέτρα είναι περισσότερα από αυτά που υπολογίζουμε εμείς στον χάρτη ή χοντρικά στον δρόμο.
> Αν υποθέσουμε ότι θα αλλαχθεί η καμπίνα σου τότε αν είσαι σε 30Μ πιστεύω ότι θα τα πιάνεις ~27-28Μ.
> Ανάλογα με την ποιότητα του κομματιού από την καμπίνα έως τον κατανεμιτή της πολυκατοικίας σου μπορεί να πιάσεις και 30άρι.
> 
> Αν πας σε 50άρι πακέτο τότε υπολογίζω να κλειδώνεις max 45 αν είσαι στην καλή περίπτωση που ανέφερα.
> Διαφορετικά λίγο πάνω από τα 40Μ.



Έχει αλλαχθεί ήδη η καμπίνα και η ηλεκτροδότηση θα ξεκινήσει τέλη του μήνα από ότι έμαθα. Σε ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο σου. Δηλαδή μπορεί να πιάνω και 40 αν βάλω 50αρη? Ουαουυυ

----------


## deniSun

> Έχει αλλαχθεί ήδη η καμπίνα και η ηλεκτροδότηση θα ξεκινήσει τέλη του μήνα από ότι έμαθα. Σε ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο σου. Δηλαδή μπορεί να πιάνω και 40 αν βάλω 50αρη? Ουαουυυ


Εμπειρικά σου τα λέω τα παραπάνω.
Κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου πει τι ταχύτητα θα πιάσεις.
Ούτε οι τεχνικοί των παρόχων.
Πρέπει να σε κουμπώσουν επάνω και τότε μόνο βλέπουν τι πιάνεις.
Εξαρτάται από την κατάσταση που βρίσκεται το κομμάτι από την καμπίνα έως τον κατανεμητή.

----------


## vastil

> Εμπειρικά σου τα λέω τα παραπάνω.
> Κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου πει τι ταχύτητα θα πιάσεις.
> Ούτε οι τεχνικοί των παρόχων.
> Πρέπει να σε κουμπώσουν επάνω και τότε μόνο βλέπουν τι πιάνεις.
> Εξαρτάται από την κατάσταση που βρίσκεται το κομμάτι από την καμπίνα έως τον κατανεμητή.



Και πραγματικά σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Μου είχαν πει τότε ότι το καλώδιο μου ήταν χάλια από το σπίτι μου μέχρι τον κατανεμητη και για αυτό έβαλα το πιο καλό και πιο χοντρό που υπήρχε με 5,6 ζεύγη καλωδίων. Δεν θυμάμαι να σε πω. Πάντως ο ΟΤΕ μου είχε πει πως μέχρι τον κατανεμητη από το καφαο τους είναι σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση το καλώδιο.

----------


## PavlosSage

> Γιατί θα έπρεπε η Τούμπα να προηγηθεί των υπολοίπων κατά την γνώμη σου;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> FTTH από ποια εταιρεία;


Γιατί θα έπρεπε να προηγηθεί η Τούμπα κατά τη γνώμη μου; Λοιπόν. Για το Βαρδάρη ας κάνω λίγο πίσω, είναι κέντρο, μπορεί να έχει γραφεία επιχειρήσεις κλπ που χρειάζονται γρήγορες ταχύτητες. Για Ανάληψη τι να πω; Ότι είναι μια περιοχή το 95% της οποίας κατοικείται από παππούδες και γιαγιάδες 70+ χρονών που δεν ξέρουν καν τι είναι το ίντερνετ; Περνάμε και την Ανάληψη και έρχομαι στα πιο κοντά της Τούμπας, όπου βλέπεις να υπάρχει παντού VDSL γύρω γύρω εκτός από τη Τούμπα. Και νευριάζω και πιστεύω αδικείται και θα έπρεπε να προηγηθεί γιατί για παράδειγμα οι περιοχές Χαριλάου, Μαλακοπή, Κωνσταντινοπολίτικα που ανέφερα και οι 3 μαζί δε κάνουν ούτε το 1/3 του πληθυσμού και των ανθρώπων της Τούμπας. Είναι σαν να έχεις 2015, να πρωτοεμφανίζεται το VDSL στην Ελλάδα και να λες πρώτα θα βάλω στη Πάτρα, μετά στη Θεσσαλονίκη και μετά στην Αθήνα. Είναι δυνατόν; Τώρα αν είναι να άργησαν τόσο πολύ αλλά μέσα στο 2019 όπως είπες κάποιος φίλος, να γίνουν εργασίες και να περαστεί απευθείας Fiber τότε τι να πω ίσως και να δικαιολογείται η τόση αναμονή.

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί θα έπρεπε να προηγηθεί η Τούμπα κατά τη γνώμη μου; Λοιπόν. Για το Βαρδάρη ας κάνω λίγο πίσω, είναι κέντρο, μπορεί να έχει γραφεία επιχειρήσεις κλπ που χρειάζονται γρήγορες ταχύτητες. Για Ανάληψη τι να πω; Ότι είναι μια περιοχή το 95% της οποίας κατοικείται από παππούδες και γιαγιάδες 70+ χρονών που δεν ξέρουν καν τι είναι το ίντερνετ; Περνάμε και την Ανάληψη και έρχομαι στα πιο κοντά της Τούμπας, όπου βλέπεις να υπάρχει παντού VDSL γύρω γύρω εκτός από τη Τούμπα. Και νευριάζω και πιστεύω αδικείται και θα έπρεπε να προηγηθεί γιατί για παράδειγμα οι περιοχές Χαριλάου, Μαλακοπή, Κωνσταντινοπολίτικα που ανέφερα και οι 3 μαζί δε κάνουν ούτε το 1/3 του πληθυσμού και των ανθρώπων της Τούμπας. Είναι σαν να έχεις 2015, να πρωτοεμφανίζεται το VDSL στην Ελλάδα και να λες πρώτα θα βάλω στη Πάτρα, μετά στη Θεσσαλονίκη και μετά στην Αθήνα. Είναι δυνατόν; Τώρα αν είναι να άργησαν τόσο πολύ αλλά μέσα στο 2019 όπως είπες κάποιος φίλος, να γίνουν εργασίες και να περαστεί απευθείας Fiber τότε τι να πω ίσως και να δικαιολογείται η τόση αναμονή.


Μάλιστα δεν ήξερα ότι έγινα 70 χρόνων;
ρε πάτε καλά;

Αντί να ακούμε πράγματα που δεν στέκουν, πες το ξεκάθαρα,  θέλω vdsl στο δικό μου σπίτι, όλοι οι άλλοι να πάνε άλλου

----------


## deniSun

> Γιατί θα έπρεπε να προηγηθεί η Τούμπα κατά τη γνώμη μου; Λοιπόν. Για το Βαρδάρη ας κάνω λίγο πίσω, είναι κέντρο, μπορεί να έχει γραφεία επιχειρήσεις κλπ που χρειάζονται γρήγορες ταχύτητες. Για Ανάληψη τι να πω; Ότι είναι μια περιοχή το 95% της οποίας κατοικείται από παππούδες και γιαγιάδες 70+ χρονών που δεν ξέρουν καν τι είναι το ίντερνετ; Περνάμε και την Ανάληψη και έρχομαι στα πιο κοντά της Τούμπας, όπου βλέπεις να υπάρχει παντού VDSL γύρω γύρω εκτός από τη Τούμπα. Και νευριάζω και πιστεύω αδικείται και θα έπρεπε να προηγηθεί γιατί για παράδειγμα οι περιοχές Χαριλάου, Μαλακοπή, Κωνσταντινοπολίτικα που ανέφερα και οι 3 μαζί δε κάνουν ούτε το 1/3 του πληθυσμού και των ανθρώπων της Τούμπας. Είναι σαν να έχεις 2015, να πρωτοεμφανίζεται το VDSL στην Ελλάδα και να λες πρώτα θα βάλω στη Πάτρα, μετά στη Θεσσαλονίκη και μετά στην Αθήνα. Είναι δυνατόν; Τώρα αν είναι να άργησαν τόσο πολύ αλλά μέσα στο 2019 όπως είπες κάποιος φίλος, να γίνουν εργασίες και να περαστεί απευθείας Fiber τότε τι να πω ίσως και να δικαιολογείται η τόση αναμονή.


Δεν μπορώ να πω...
Τα κριτήρια που θέτεις είναι αντικειμενικότατα και σχετίζονται άμεσα με τεχνολογικά θέματα.
Ξέχασες να αναφερθείς στο χρώμα δέρματος (ίσως και αίματος) που διαφέρει στους κατοίκους της Τούμπας από των υπολοίπων περιοχών.

Επειδή είναι βράδυ και είμαι κουρασμένος το μόνο που έχω να σου πω είναι ότι ο Βαρδάρης δεν είναι Κέντρο (το κέντρο της πόλης για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε).
Αλλά μάλλον ζούμε σε άλλη πόλη.
Σε άλλη χώρα ή πλανήτη καλύτερα.
Τι; Γαλαξία;
οκ... δεν θα διαφωνήσω.

----------


## gavliador

Μπορεί να αφήνουν τη Τούμπα τελευταία, τουλάχιστον όμως θα έχετε στο τέλος το καλύτερο δίκτυο (με FttH). Όσον αφορά τις προτεραιότητες των παρόχων μόνο υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Μπορεί να πιστεύουν οτι θα κάνουν απόσβεση από τις άλλες περιοχές πιο γρήγορα ή απλά η περιοχή της Τούμπας να παρουσιάζει δυσκολίες στις διάφορες εργασίες ή το οτιδήποτε άλλο. Το πρόγραμμα των εργασιών έτσι κι'αλλιώς εχει αποφασιστεί. Το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε από τη μεριά μας ειναι υπομονή και παράπονα αν έχουν βγει εκτός χρονοδιαγράμματος.

----------


## pantelis

Παιδιά,μην έχουμε αντιπαραθέσεις επί κάποιου συγκεκριμένου θέματος.το με πια σειρά,το γιατί αυτές τις καμπίνες και οχι αυτές τα ξέρουν μόνο οι πάροχοι.οποιος έχει απορίες ας απευθυνθεί εκεί.εγω δεν είμαι σε καμία ανάθεση,ευτυχώς έχω κοντά μου την hcn και έκανα αίτηση εκεί.χωρις παρεξήγηση.

----------


## gavliador

> Παιδιά,μην έχουμε αντιπαραθέσεις επί κάποιου συγκεκριμένου θέματος.το με πια σειρά,το γιατί αυτές τις καμπίνες και οχι αυτές τα ξέρουν μόνο οι πάροχοι.οποιος έχει απορίες ας απευθυνθεί εκεί.εγω δεν είμαι σε καμία ανάθεση,ευτυχώς έχω κοντά μου την hcn και έκανα αίτηση εκεί.χωρις παρεξήγηση.


Έχουν ακόμα θέματα με το Ping στην HCN ή τα έχουν διορθώσει;

----------


## pantelis

Αν ρωτάς εμένα φίλε μου δεν είμαι τώρα ενεργός συνδρομητης.
Όσον αφορά το vdsl στη πόλη μας την Παρασκευή είδα σκαψιματα απο συνεργείο δεδηε στην Αφροδίτης με τανταλου .

----------


## Sandbird

Σκαψιμο σήμερα επι Παύλου Μελά στον Αγ.Παύλο! 2 καλώδια είδα μέσα στο κανάλι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Κατ' αρχάς μιλάμε για τα καφάο ADSL του OTE που είναι να "αναβαθμιστούν" με VDSL.
> 
> Εάν τις καμπίνες VDSL είναι να τις βάλει η Vodafone ή η Wind,
> τότε πάνε και βάζουν την καμπίνα τους VDSL δίπλα στο ADSL καφάο του OTE.
> 
> Υπάχει περίπτωση τότε να χρειαστεί (ή και όχι) να αλλάξει και ο OTE το ADSL καφάο του με κάποιο νέο.
> Είναι κάποιο θέμα για να μπορέσουν να ενωθούν μετά μεταξύ τους οι 2 καμπίνες, όπως πρέπει.
> 
> Εάν τώρα την καμπίνα VDSL την βάζει ο OTE μπορεί να πάει να ξηλώσει το καφάο του ADSL
> ...


Δηλαδή υπάρχει περίπτωση να φέρει fiber η Vodafone στη γειτονιά μου και αφού έχω Forthnet εγώ και εφόσον δεν αλλάξει κάποια καμπίνα ο OTE να μην έχω τη δυνατότητα να έχω VDSL εκτός αν πάω στην Vodafone ?
Και κάτι ακόμα....το 'μπουρί' που έρχεται με τις οπτικές ίνες...είναι 1 το καλώδιο ή 2 ? Γιατι στο κανάλι που είδα να σκάβουν είδα 2 καλώδια....(Λέω μήπως υπάρχει η πιθανότητα το 1 να ειναι του ΟΤΕ που λογικά θα αλλάξει το καφάο μετα)
Thanks

----------


## Iris07

Όταν βάζει κάποιος πάροχος μία καμπίνα VDSL τότε o OTE κοιτάει εάν το καφάο του ADSL είναι κατάλληλο για να ενωθεί με την VDSL καμπίνα..
Εάν είναι δεν το αλλάζει.. εάν δεν ειναι τότε το αλλάζει..
σε κάθε περίπτωση το καφάο ADSL του OTE πρέπει να μπορεί να "δώσει" VDSL..

Εσύ κινδυνεύεις από άλλη φάση..

Να βάλει π.χ ο όποιος πάροχος VDSL, αλλά η Forthnet (Κτλ) να μην αγοράσουν χονδρική την υπηρεσία VDSL από τον άλλον,
οπότε δεν θα μπορούν να την δώσουν και στους συνδρομητές τους!

Οπότε θα πρέπει να δεις μετά ποιοι πάροχοι θα δώσουν εκεί VDSL.

Όποιος σκάβει για να βάλει σωλήνες για οπτικές σκάβει για τον εαυτό του!
Συνήθως βάζουν μαύρους + πορτοκαλί σωλήνες.. 
Οι μαύροι είναι συνήθως για μελλοντική χρήση..

εκτός και εχουμε φάση με FΤΤΗ..

----------


## Sandbird

> Όταν βάζει κάποιος πάροχος μία καμπίνα VDSL τότε o OTE κοιτάει εάν το καφάο του ADSL είναι κατάλληλο για να ενωθεί με την VDSL καμπίνα..
> Εάν είναι δεν το αλλάζει.. εάν δεν ειναι τότε το αλλάζει..
> σε κάθε περίπτωση το καφάο ADSL του OTE πρέπει να μπορεί να "δώσει" VDSL..
> 
> Εσύ κινδυνεύεις από άλλη φάση..
> 
> Να βάλει π.χ ο όποιος πάροχος VDSL, αλλά η Forthnet (Κτλ) να μην αγοράσουν χονδρική την υπηρεσία VDSL από τον άλλον,
> οπότε δεν θα μπορούν να την δώσουν και στους συνδρομητές τους!
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ Iris07,
Η Forthnet πάντως στο τηλέφωνο δεν είχε ιδέα για την όλη φάση...στη σελίδα της για διαθεσιμότητα με πήγαινε να δω (lol), αν έχει ο ΟΤΕ δεν ξέρω...πάντως θα πρέπει να βάλει ο ΟΤΕ VDSL καφάο όπως λες πρώτα, για να ενημερώσει μετα και την 4net.
Οι σωλήνες που είδα πάντως ήταν μαύροι και οι 2.
Θα περιμένουμε να δούμε τι άλλο να κάνουμε....

----------


## vaggos_13

*ΕΠΤΑΠΥΡΓΙΟ*

 *καμπίνα 474*


 *καμπίνα 499*


 *καμπίνα 495*


 *καμπίνα 477*

----------


## gavliador

Γουσταρω!!!

----------


## vaggos_13

> Γουσταρω!!!


Καιρός ήταν, από το 2007 7mbps, θελω να πιστεύω ότι μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί το θέμα!

----------


## Iris07

Για Vodafone είναι όλες αυτές ?

----------


## gavliador

> Καιρός ήταν, από το 2007 7mbps, θελω να πιστεύω ότι μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί το θέμα!


Τυχερος εισαι. Η δικη μου η καμπινα δεν ειναι στη λιστα για αναβαθμιση.Ελπιζω απλα να "καλυτερεψει" το δικτυο γενικοτερα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Για Vodafone είναι όλες αυτές ?


Η περιοχη βρισκεται στο κεντρο Απ. Παυλου που εχει ανατεθει στη Vodafone οποτε φανταζομαι πως ναι.

----------


## vaggos_13

> Τυχερος εισαι. Η δικη μου η καμπινα δεν ειναι στη λιστα για αναβαθμιση.Ελπιζω απλα να "καλυτερεψει" το δικτυο γενικοτερα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Η περιοχη βρισκεται στο κεντρο Απ. Παυλου που εχει ανατεθει στη Vodafone οποτε φανταζομαι πως ναι.



Όλες για Vodafone ειναι.

Ανήκεις στο α\κ Απ.Παυλου και  δεν είσαι στην λίστα? Ποια ειναι η καμπίνα σου?

----------


## gavliador

> Όλες για Vodafone ειναι.
> 
> Ανήκεις στο α\κ Απ.Παυλου και  δεν είσαι στην λίστα? Ποια ειναι η καμπίνα σου?




Εγω ειμαι στη 449  :Sad:

----------


## vaggos_13

Μου φαίνεται παράλογο να αναβαθμίζουν ένα αστικό κέντρο και περιοχές του να μην έχουν κάλυψη, μήπως η δικιά σου θα εξυπηρετείται από την 451?

----------


## deniSun

Η voda στο κέντρο Α.Παύλου θα κάνει κανέναν χρόνο ακόμα για να δώσει πλήρως καμπίνες στο κοινό.
Μην περιμένετε τζάμπα.
Έχουν πολύ δρόμο μπροστά τους.

----------


## gavliador

> Μου φαίνεται παράλογο να αναβαθμίζουν ένα αστικό κέντρο και περιοχές του να μην έχουν κάλυψη, μήπως η δικιά σου θα εξυπηρετείται από την 451?


Δεν γνωριζω αν γινονται τετοια κολπα (ελπιζω να γινονται  :Smile:  ) το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι δεν θα αναβαθμισουν τη δικη μου καμπινα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η voda στο κέντρο Α.Παύλου θα κάνει κανέναν χρόνο ακόμα για να δώσει πλήρως καμπίνες στο κοινό.
> Μην περιμένετε τζάμπα.
> Έχουν πολύ δρόμο μπροστά τους.


Με διελυσες  :Sad:

----------


## vaggos_13

> Η voda στο κέντρο Α.Παύλου θα κάνει κανέναν χρόνο ακόμα για να δώσει πλήρως καμπίνες στο κοινό.
> Μην περιμένετε τζάμπα.
> Έχουν πολύ δρόμο μπροστά τους.


Ε συνηθίσαμε να περιμένουμε :Razz:

----------


## Sandbird

> Η voda στο κέντρο Α.Παύλου θα κάνει κανέναν χρόνο ακόμα για να δώσει πλήρως καμπίνες στο κοινό.
> Μην περιμένετε τζάμπα.
> Έχουν πολύ δρόμο μπροστά τους.


Και από που βγαίνει αυτό το συμπέρασμα ?

----------


## deniSun

> Και από που βγαίνει αυτό το συμπέρασμα ?


Πληροφορία είναι όχι συμπέρασμα.

----------


## Sandbird

Δουλευεις στην Vodafone ;
Απορια απλα εχω πως το λες αυτο. Απο εμπειρια απο αλλες περιοχες; Το διαβασες καπου;

----------


## dim_up

Για να φουλαρει ολο τα αστικο κεντρο ισως θελει χρονο αλλα για τις παραπανω καμπινες ενας χρονος δεν θα χρειαστει.κοινη λογικη,οχι πληροφορια

----------


## deniSun

> Πληροφορία είναι όχι συμπέρασμα.





> Δουλευεις στην Vodafone ;
> Απορια απλα εχω πως το λες αυτο. Απο εμπειρια απο αλλες περιοχες; Το διαβασες καπου;


Ποια ακριβώς λέξη από την πρότασή μου δεν καταλαβαίνεις;
Ποιο συγκεκριμένος δεν μπορώ να γίνω.

Τώρα τα "ποιος είσαι", "τι δουλειά κάνεις", "ποιος σου το είπε" κλπ ανοησίες δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα.
Πολύ πιθανό να διαψευστώ (συγκεκριμένα... όχι εγώ αλλά η πηγή μου).

----------


## Sandbird

> Ποια ακριβώς λέξη από την πρότασή μου δεν καταλαβαίνεις;
> Ποιο συγκεκριμένος δεν μπορώ να γίνω.
> 
> Τώρα τα "ποιος είσαι", "τι δουλειά κάνεις", "ποιος σου το είπε" κλπ ανοησίες δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα.
> Πολύ πιθανό να διαψευστώ (συγκεκριμένα... όχι εγώ αλλά η πηγή μου).


Ε γι'αυτό ρωτάω, αν το άκουσες πουθενά από κάποιον 'του χώρου'...πχ οι εργάτες μου είπαν πως σε καμιά βδομάδα θα τελειώσουν από δω, αλλά για παραπέρα δεν ξέρουν. Αυτοί ήταν το crew για τα καλώδια μόνο.
Πάντως το γεγονός ότι πέρασαν οπτικές ίνες στις 'φαβέλες' της Θεσσαλονίκης είναι από μόνο του κατόρθωμα.
Δεν περίμενα ποτέ ότι θα γίνει τέτοιο έργο.

----------


## dim_up

E Όχι και φαβελα η ανω πολη-επταπυργιο.

----------


## Sandbird

ahahaha από απέναντι που μένω εγώ δε ξέρεις τι τραβάω.
Επί 15 λεπτά τον κάθε Ρομά που περνάει 2 φορές την μέρα ξες τι ηχορύπανση είναι μέχρι να κάνει τον γύρο του Αγ.Παύλου ?
Τα σκυλιά ? Σε μια περιοχή 100 κ.μ συναυλία έχουμε κάθε βράδυ τόσα που είναι.
Έτσι πυκνοκατοικημένη που είναι η περιοχή και η δομή που έχει σα φαβέλα είναι.
Γι'αυτό δε περίμενα ποτέ να μπουν οπτ. ίνες...ποιος θα τολμούσε αυτόν τον Γολγοθά να δικτυώσει τέτοιο σύμπλεγμα

----------


## deniSun

> Ε γι'αυτό ρωτάω, αν το άκουσες πουθενά από κάποιον 'του χώρου'...πχ οι εργάτες μου είπαν πως σε καμιά βδομάδα θα τελειώσουν από δω, αλλά για παραπέρα δεν ξέρουν. Αυτοί ήταν το crew για τα καλώδια μόνο.
> Πάντως το γεγονός ότι πέρασαν οπτικές ίνες στις 'φαβέλες' της Θεσσαλονίκης είναι από μόνο του κατόρθωμα.
> Δεν περίμενα ποτέ ότι θα γίνει τέτοιο έργο.


Λες να το πόσταρα επειδή μου το είπα η κυρά-Νίτσα από απέναντι;

----------


## dim_up

@Sandbird πυκνη δομηση ναι αλλα φαβελα με τιποτε..καλα αλλο Άγιος παυλος αλλο ανω πολη.η αληθεια ειναι οτι κ εγω πολυ αργοτερα περιμενα εδω πανω δραση αλλα ευτυχως πεσαμε εξω

Eν τω μεταξει η 495 η νεα καμπινα ειναι σε αρκετη διαφορα αποστασης με την παλια 495 .εδω πανω πριν μηνες περασε πρωτος ο οτε και συντηρισε τα παλια καφαο για να ειναι ετοιμα

----------


## glamour_services

Δεν είναι περίεργο, ειδικά για τη Vodafone η καμπίνα να πέφτει ως και 200-300 μέτρα πιο μακριά, αυτό γίνεται όταν μία καμπίνα VDSL θα συνδεθεί σε 2-3 ADSL. Προφανώς κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται και σε αυτή την περίπτωση (όπως βλέπω στο αρχείο μου μάλλον συνδέουν την 495 με την 497).

----------


## pantelis

Πέρασα Πριν από λίγο από τις αρχές της Πόντου και είδα αυτό. Μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει τι κανουν;

----------


## jkoukos

Περνάνε την οπτική ίνα.

----------


## pantelis

Καθόμουνα και τους χαζευα πόση ώρα.αυτοι αξίζουν όλα τα μπράβο για τη δουλειά που κανουνε

----------


## gavliador

Για τον χρηστη που ρωτουσε για την Τουμπα, η Cosmote εβγαλε ανακοινωση "2. μέχρι την 10η Δεκεμβρίου 2018 θα προχωρήσει και θα έχει ολοκληρώσει την αναβάθμιση των υπηρεσιών τηλεφωνίας μέσω τεχνολογιών νέας γενιάς των συνδρομητών στα παρακάτω Αστικά Κέντρα: 

ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ... "

Τωρα δεν ξερω αν εννοει μονο τηλεφωνια αλλα ειναι μια αρχη.

----------


## sdikr

> Για τον χρηστη που ρωτουσε για την Τουμπα, η Cosmote εβγαλε ανακοινωση "2. μέχρι την 10η Δεκεμβρίου 2018 θα προχωρήσει και θα έχει ολοκληρώσει την αναβάθμιση των υπηρεσιών τηλεφωνίας μέσω τεχνολογιών νέας γενιάς των συνδρομητών στα παρακάτω Αστικά Κέντρα: 
> 
> ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ... "
> 
> Τωρα δεν ξερω αν εννοει μονο τηλεφωνια αλλα ειναι μια αρχη.


Μιλάει μόνο για τηλεφωνία,  θα γυρίσει όλες τις γραμμές σε voip,  μπορεί να δοθεί και με adsl απο το ΑΚ

----------


## gavliador

> Μιλάει μόνο για τηλεφωνία,  θα γυρίσει όλες τις γραμμές σε voip,  μπορεί να δοθεί και με adsl απο το ΑΚ


Ακυρο τοτε  :Sad:

----------


## glamour_services

Το Α/Κ Τούμπας έχει 283 καμπίνες (ίσως το μεγαλύτερο της πόλης) και στο χάρτη βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν καμπίνες VDSL από τον ΟΤΕ. Επειδή την περιοχή δεν την ξέρω καλά, δεν έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ όλο το δίκτυο VDSL? Γνωρίζω ότι την περιοχή ανέλαβε η Vodafone για FTTH, οι VDSL καμπίνες πώς προέκυψαν τότε?

----------


## dim_up

> Δεν είναι περίεργο, ειδικά για τη Vodafone η καμπίνα να πέφτει ως και 200-300 μέτρα πιο μακριά, αυτό γίνεται όταν μία καμπίνα VDSL θα συνδεθεί σε 2-3 ADSL. Προφανώς κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται και σε αυτή την περίπτωση (όπως βλέπω στο αρχείο μου μάλλον συνδέουν την 495 με την 497).


H αληθεια ειναι οτι το 497 ειναι ενα δρομο κατω απο το 495 ,αλλα το τελευταιο καλυπτει ενα μεγαλο τμημα .αυτη η ενωση στις περιπτωσεις που γινεται εχει αρνητικα;η μπαινει μεγαλύτερη καμπινα;

----------


## glamour_services

Εξαρτάται από τον αριθμό των γραμμών που πρέπει να καλυφθούν.  Αν μία καμπίνα VDSL μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει όλες τις γραμμές που εξυπηρετούν οι δύο καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ που συνδέονται πάνω της τότε ΟΚ, βέβαια αν μιλάμε για κάποιους έως και 300 μέτρα πρόσθετη διαδρομή καλωδίων τότε θα πρέπει να γίνει διερεύνηση αν σε VDSL προφίλ οι απώλειες είναι αμελητέες ως προς την αναμενόμενη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού.
Για μένα κακώς δεν αντιστοιχούν όλες τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ σε μία αντίστοιχη ενός εναλλακτικού παρόχου, χωρίς να σημαίνει αυτό απαραίτητα ότι και η τοπολογία δικτύου του ΟΤΕ με κάποιες καμπίνες να είναι η μία δίπλα στην άλλη καλύπτοντας διαφορετικές περιοχές να είναι και απόλυτα σωστή ή κάποια καμπίνα να καλύπτει περιοχές σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις.
Ένα παράδειγμα είναι η καμπίνα 145 στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά. Επειδή καλύπτει μία σχετικά αραιοκατοικημένη περιοχή ανάμεσα σε Πολίχνη και Μετέωρα (πλέον όχι και τόσο αραιοκατοικημένη) φτάνει να εξυπηρετεί οικίες έως και 600 μέτρα από το καφάο, ενώ θα έπρεπε να είχαν βάλει ακόμα μία στο ενδιάμεσο, έστω και αν δεν είχε φουλάρει στις συνδέσεις. Προφανώς αυτό έγινε καθώς όταν τοποθετήθηκε η καμπίνα στης γιαγιάς τα χρόνια δεν υπήρχαν απέναντι από τη Φιλίππου σπίτια για δείγμα και έτσι όταν χτίστηκε η περιοχή ο ΟΤΕ προτίμησε να μεταφέρει τα καλώδια εναέρια σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις αντί να βάλει νέα καμπίνα σε κάποιο ενδιάμεσο σημείο. 
Αυτό πιστεύω θα φέρει σε μειονεκτική θέση τους κατοίκους της εν λόγω περιοχής όταν θα τοποθετηθεί η αντίστοιχη καμπίνα της Wind γιατί όπως και να έχει τα ατελείωτα μέτρα χαλκού που θα μεσολαβούν δεν θα αλλάξουν, με όποιο πιθανό αποτέλεσμα....

----------


## deniSun

> Το Α/Κ Τούμπας έχει 283 καμπίνες (ίσως το μεγαλύτερο της πόλης) και στο χάρτη βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν καμπίνες VDSL από τον ΟΤΕ. Επειδή την περιοχή δεν την ξέρω καλά, δεν έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ όλο το δίκτυο VDSL? Γνωρίζω ότι την περιοχή ανέλαβε η Vodafone για FTTH, οι VDSL καμπίνες πώς προέκυψαν τότε?


Η ΕΡΜΟΥ έχει περισσότερες.

----------


## glamour_services

Της Ερμού έχει 246!

----------


## kanenas3

> Της Ερμού έχει 246!


Αποκλείεται γιατί το είμαι στο 300++!  :Wink:

----------


## glamour_services

Οι καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ δεν αριθμώνται από το 1, ούτε ανά μία. Ξεκινάνε από το 101 και συνήθως πάνε ανά μονό αριθμό (103, 105 κλπ) εκτός από περιοχές με πυκνή δόμηση που βρίσκεις και ζυγούς αριθμούς. Επίσης από το Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ ξεκινάνε ανάλογα με την περιοχή που θα καλυφθεί οι διαθέσιμες σειρές καμπινών, δηλαδή πχ προς βόρεια πάει η σειρά 1ΧΧ, ανατολικά η 2ΧΧ, νότια η 3ΧΧ κλπ (τυχαίο παράδειγμα). Έτσι δίπλα στον ΟΤΕ βλέπεις καμπίνες διαφόρων σειρών 101, 201, 301, 401 κλπ. Σπανίως βρίσκεις Α/Κ με παραπάνω από 300 καμπίνες στο σύνολο.
Αυτό όπως φαίνεται δεν ισχύει στους εναλλακτικούς που έχουν δική τους αρίθμηση και ξεκινάνε από το 001 (τουλάχιστον η Vodafone).

----------


## gavliador

Ξεκίνησαν τα σκαψίματα στο άλλο τμήμα της Ακροπόλεως και έχουν φτάσει μέχρι τον δρόμο στη Θεοτοκοπούλου. Επίσης έχουν βάλει και  φρεάτια. Πέρασα από εκεί κατα τις 10μ.μ. και ακόμα έκαναν εργασίες.

----------


## glamour_services

Με εντατικότατους ρυθμούς συνεχίζονται οι εργασίες οπτικής ίνας και τοποθέτησης των καμπινών της Wind στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά, με μια μικρή διαφοροποίηση. Φαίνεται να έχουν επιβραδυνθεί οι εργασίες από το Α/Κ και περιφερικά του. Αντίθετα έχουμε δραστηριότητα στην Άνω Ηλιούπολη, όπου ήδη έχουν τοποθετηθεί αρκετές καμπίνες. Σήμερα σκάβεται και η οπτική ίνα κατά μήκος της οδού Φειδίου. 
Δύο σχετικές φωτό:
 
 

Τώρα, αν σκεφτεί κανείς γιατί τρέχουν εντατικά οι εργασίες άκρη της περιοχής εξυπηρέτησης, νομίζω η απάντηση είναι η παρακάτω:

Το συγκεκριμένο κτίριο ανήκει πλέον στη Wind, σύμφωνα με έγκυρες πηγές. Είχε ήδη διασυνδεθεί εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό με οπτική ίνα και μέσα από εκεί ξεκίνησαν να φεύγουν οι οπτικές της Άνω Ηλιούπολης. Δεν ξέρω αν μιλάμε για νέο DSLAM ή παίζει κάτι άλλο, πάντως αν αυτό βοηθήσει στο να στηθεί και να ενεργοποιηθεί το δίκτυο γρηγορότερα, είναι σαφώς καλοδεχούμενο.

Οι καμπίνες που στήθηκαν φτάνουν ήδη σχεδόν ως την αρχή της Μακρυγιάννη, ήδη στήσανε ως και την 453, ενώ πριν τέσσερις ημέρες είχαμε αυτό:
Βάση καμπίνας 453
 
Και 462
 

Στο άλλο μέτωπο εργασιών τώρα, άρχισαν να στήνονται καμπίνες στη Γρηγορίου Λαμπράκη με κατεύθυνση προς Πολίχνη. Ελπίζω να συνεχίσουν με τον ίδιο ρυθμό όπως στην Άνω Ηλιούπολη. Ήδη σκάφτηκε οπτική ίνα κατά μήκος της οδού Φλέμινγκ προς Πλαταιών και Καρατζά.
Τέλος, πάρτε και ένα κιουτ!!!  :Razz: 
Καμπίνα 109 επί της Λαμπράκη!

----------


## Iris07

Πολύ καλά πάει η Wind στην Θεσσαλονίκη, για 6 μήνες πριν την προθεσμία!

----------


## deniSun

> Πολύ καλά πάει η Wind στην Θεσσαλονίκη, για 6 μήνες πριν την προθεσμία!


Η wind είναι χαρακτηριστική για τις καθυστερήσεις της στα έργα που ανέλαβε.
Που το είδες το "πολύ καλά";

----------


## Iris07

Αφού άρχισε να σας βάζει καμπίνες 6 μήνες πριν την προθεσμία καλά δεν είναι ?

Στην Αθήνα στον Κολωνό για ίδιες προθεσμίες ακόμη δεν έβαλε τίποτα..

----------


## vastil

Το οτι τσιμεντώθηκαν τα αυλάκια που άνοιξε η edil να υποθέσω πως η διαδικασία τελείωσε?

----------


## jkoukos

Απλά μπήκαν οι σωλήνες μέσα από τους οποίους θα περαστεί αργότερα η οπτική ίνα.

----------


## vastil

> Απλά μπήκαν οι σωλήνες μέσα από τους οποίους θα περαστεί αργότερα η οπτική ίνα.


Άρα οδεύουμε σε ένα vdsl κάποτε ε; Εννοώ ότι φτάνουμε πιο κοντά στο να διατεθεί ε;

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, αλλά υπομονή. Έχει ακόμη αρκετές εργασίες.

----------


## glamour_services

Ακόμα έχουμε πάρα πολύ δρόμο, το στήσιμο των καμπινών είναι σταγόνα στον ωκεανό μπροστά στην τελική ενεργοποίηση. Πρέπει να περάσει η οπτική ίνα, να συνδεθούν οι καμπίνες, να ηλεκτροδοτηθούν, και μη ξεχνάμε ακόμα ο ΟΤΕ δεν άλλαξε καμία από τις σάπιες του, το μόνο που έχει κάνει ως τώρα είναι να γράφει με κόκκινο σπρέι το πού θα μπουν αυτές που θα αλλάξει για να συνδεθούν οι VDSL πάνω τους.
Όμως επειδή όντως όποιες εργασίες κάνει η Wind φαίνεται να έχουν εντατικοποιηθεί, αν συνεχίσουν έτσι πιστεύω είναι εφικτό να προλάβουν σε 6 μήνες.

----------


## vaggos_13

ΕΠΤΑΠΥΡΓΙΟ τώρα

----------


## vastil

https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...etv.jsp?ct=res

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα; Αν επιλέξω να δώσω διεύθυνση και μάλιστα Θεσσαλονίκη δεν μου βγάζει καμία περιοχή.

----------


## vaggos_13

*472*

 *499*

 *495*

 *497*



 *477*

 *481*

 *493*

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Θα σας βλέπουν οι εργάτες με τα κινητά και θα νομίζουν πως είστε τίποτα ρουφιάνοι της Wind  :Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggos_13

> Θα σας βλέπουν οι εργάτες με τα κινητά και θα νομίζουν πως είστε τίποτα ρουφιάνοι της Wind


Μπα ο ένας με ρώτησε αν θα τον δείξει η τηλεόραση  :Smile:

----------


## vastil

> Θα σας βλέπουν οι εργάτες με τα κινητά και θα νομίζουν πως είστε τίποτα ρουφιάνοι της Wind


Χαχχαχαχαχαχ Από τα πιο πετυχημένα σχόλια που άκουσα ποτέ μου. Εύγε για το χιούμορ σου(άνευ ειρωνίας)

----------


## deniSun

Από την ημέρα που έσκαψαν για να αλλάξουν την καμπίνα έως την πλήρη παράδοση και ενεργοποίηση (ήμουν ο πρώτος που ενεργοποιήθηκε στην καμπίνα μου) πέρασε 1 και 1/2 χρόνος.
Ξέρω τι είναι να περιμένεις.
Ξέρω τι σημαίνει να περνάς κάθε μέρα και να βλέπεις αν κινείται κάτι.
Ξέρω τι θα πει να ρωτάς τα συνεργεία και να παίρνεις υποσχέσεις.
Γι αυτό ένα έχω να σας πω...
Υ-Π-Ο-Μ-Ο-Ν-Η

Τίποτε άλλο.
Οπότε μην γράφεται τζάμπα... πέρασε ο ένας, ρώτησα τον άλλο, σήμερα πέρασαν ίνα, αύριο ηλεκτροδοτούν κλπ.
Θα το ξαναπώ:
Υ-Π-Ο-Μ-Ο-Ν-Η

----------


## gavliador

> Από την ημέρα που έσκαψαν για να αλλάξουν την καμπίνα έως την πλήρη παράδοση και ενεργοποίηση (ήμουν ο πρώτος που ενεργοποιήθηκε στην καμπίνα μου) πέρασε 1 και 1/2 χρόνος.
> Ξέρω τι είναι να περιμένεις.
> Ξέρω τι σημαίνει να περνάς κάθε μέρα και να βλέπεις αν κινείται κάτι.
> Ξέρω τι θα πει να ρωτάς τα συνεργεία και να παίρνεις υποσχέσεις.
> Γι αυτό ένα έχω να σας πω...
> Υ-Π-Ο-Μ-Ο-Ν-Η
> 
> Τίποτε άλλο.
> Οπότε μην γράφεται τζάμπα... πέρασε ο ένας, ρώτησα τον άλλο, σήμερα πέρασαν ίνα, αύριο ηλεκτροδοτούν κλπ.
> ...


Γραφουμε και για να περασει η ωρα  :Razz:

----------


## deniSun

> Γραφουμε και για να περασει η ωρα


Και να γλυκάνετε τον πόνο  :Laughing:

----------


## REBELLOS

Καλησπέρα, καινουριος στο forum. Διαβασα αρκετές σελίδες αλλα δεν βρήκα αυτο που θέλω (ισως και να μην κοιταξα καλα). Μενω στο κέντρο, στο υπουργειο επι της ολυμπου. Μέσα στο καλοκαίρι ειδα πως εγιναν εργα μπροστα στο σπιτι μου για οπτική ίνα αλλα κοιτώντας τις διαθεσιμότητες στους παρόχους ειδα οτι υπαρχει μονο adsl. Γνωρίζετε ποσο καιρο παιρνει απο το "σκάψιμο" μεχρι την αποκτηση vdsl? (Ο,τι επιπλεον πληροφορία χρειάζεστε πειτε μου και θα σας την δωσω)
Επιπλεον, ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας για την hcn. Είδα οτι με καλυπτει στον χαρτη της αλλα δεν ξερω τιποτα παραπάνω.
Σας ευχαριστω και συγγνωμη αν ρωταω κατι που εχει ξαναειπωθει!

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα, καινουριος στο forum. Διαβασα αρκετές σελίδες αλλα δεν βρήκα αυτο που θέλω (ισως και να μην κοιταξα καλα). Μενω στο κέντρο, στο υπουργειο επι της ολυμπου. Μέσα στο καλοκαίρι ειδα πως εγιναν εργα μπροστα στο σπιτι μου για οπτική ίνα αλλα κοιτώντας τις διαθεσιμότητες στους παρόχους ειδα οτι υπαρχει μονο adsl. Γνωρίζετε ποσο καιρο παιρνει απο το "σκάψιμο" μεχρι την αποκτηση vdsl? (Ο,τι επιπλεον πληροφορία χρειάζεστε πειτε μου και θα σας την δωσω)
> Επιπλεον, ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας για την hcn. Είδα οτι με καλυπτει στον χαρτη της αλλα δεν ξερω τιποτα παραπάνω.
> Σας ευχαριστω και συγγνωμη αν ρωταω κατι που εχει ξαναειπωθει!


Δες εδώ σχετικά με τα έργα αν και δεν αποτελεί απόλυτο κριτήριο.

----------


## gavliador

Η πρώτη βρίσκεται στην οδό Χρυσοστόμου (κάθετη στη Θεοτοκοπούλου) και η δεύτερη στην Θεοτοκοπούλου

----------


## REBELLOS

> Η πρώτη βρίσκεται στην οδό Χρυσοστόμου (κάθετη στη Θεοτοκοπούλου) και η δεύτερη στην Θεοτοκοπούλου


Καλησπέρα. Είδα τον χάρτη αλλα δεν μπορώ να τον "διαβάσω". Μένω Ολύμπου με Ι.Δραγουμη (στο park hotel). Παρόλο που εχει μπει εδω και μηνες οπτικη ίνα (και στον χάρτη με δείχνει εντός) δεν δειχνει κάτι του ΟΤΕ κοντά μου (Το κοντινότερο ειναι κανα χιλιομετρο μακρία). Αυτό σημαίνει οτι δεν υπάρχειο πιθανότητα για vdsl σύντομα;

ΥΓ: Συγγνώμη αν οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι ερασιτεχνικές αλλα δεν ειμαι ιδιαιτερα γνώστης. Απλά μετακομίζω συντομα και ψαχνω αξιοπρεπες ιντερνετ.
ΥΓ2: Γνωμη για τους ¨ενναλακτικους παρόχους" τυπου hcn η toptelephony κτλπ;

----------


## deniSun

> Η πρώτη βρίσκεται στην οδό Χρυσοστόμου (κάθετη στη Θεοτοκοπούλου) και η δεύτερη στην Θεοτοκοπούλου


Αμάν το αυχενικό μου...

----------


## gavliador

> Αμάν το αυχενικό μου...


Δεν ξερω γιατι μου τις ανεβαζει στραβες. Στο δικο μου το πισι τις δειχνει κανονικα.  :Sad:

----------


## glamour_services

Αυτό μου συνέβαινε και όταν ξεκίνησα να ανεβάζω καμπίνες στο fttxgr.eu. Τώρα τις φτιάχνω πρώτα στο Φωτογραφίες στα win 10 και διορθώνεται έτσι ο λόγος πλευρών.

----------


## vastil

Νομίζω ξανά ξεκίνησε η ρευματοδότηση στην περιοχή μου. Μπήκαν κορδέλες πορτοκαλί στις καινούργιες καμπίνες και ξανά ξεκίνησαν τα σκαψίματα ακριβώς δίπλα στις καμπίνες που αλλάχθηκαν.

Τελικά είχε δίκαιο ο υπάλληλος «φίλε σύντομα θα δείτε το vdsl , πολύ πιο σύντομα από αυτό που νομίζεις»

----------


## gavliador

> Νομίζω ξανά ξεκίνησε η ρευματοδότηση στην περιοχή μου. Μπήκαν κορδέλες πορτοκαλί στις καινούργιες καμπίνες και ξανά ξεκίνησαν τα σκαψίματα ακριβώς δίπλα στις καμπίνες που αλλάχθηκαν.
> 
> Τελικά είχε δίκαιο ο υπάλληλος «φίλε σύντομα θα δείτε το vdsl , πολύ πιο σύντομα από αυτό που νομίζεις»


Τετοια θετικα να ακουμε!!

----------


## vastil

> Τετοια θετικα να ακουμε!!


Έτσι νομίζω. Γιατί βλέπω ξαναμπήκαν κορδέλες και έφυγαν οι ταμπέλες της edil και όλη η σήμανση της εν λόγω εταιρίας. Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε για το ενδιαφέρον, μακάρι να δω πάνω από 30 mbps και θα κάνω παρταρα

----------


## Sandbird

Πρόσεξα κάτι σήμερα στα έργα που κάνουν στη γειτονιά μου....
Το κλασσικό χαλκο-καφάο που συνδέομαι είναι ακριβώς πάνω σε μια γωνία επί της Παύλου Μελά στο Α/Κ Απ.Παύλου. 
Πέρασε από μπροστά (και έκανε στάση, με καπάκι Vodafone τύπου υπονόμου) το τρένο VodaFiber2018, αλλάααα το καφάο της η Vodafone πήγε και το έβαλε 10μ παρακάτω στο άλλο σταυροδρόμι που ενώνεται και με τα καλώδια που έρχονται από τον άλλο παράλληλο δρόμο....wtf...Είναι λογικό αυτό ? Και πως θα κάνω τράμπα εγώ σε οπτική ίνα ? Πλάκα θα έχει ο ΟΤΕ να μας έχει φρρρρτ εμάς και να μη αγοράσει οπτ.ίνα, που συνεπάγεται και η Forthnet να μην έχει μετά (4νετ έχω).

----------


## jkoukos

Πλάκα μα κάνεις, είναι πολύ μικρή απόσταση. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που η καμπίνα μπήκε (για Χ λόγους) αρκετά πάνω από τα 10 μέτρα. 
Η καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ θα παραμείνει στη θέση της και θα συνδεθεί αργότερα με χάλκινο καλώδιο με αυτή της Vodafone. Έτσι γίνεται πάντα όταν την περιοχή την έχει αναλάβει άλλος πλην του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Sandbird

Με χάλκινο καλώδιο ?!!!!?!!?!?! Μα η καμπίνα είναι σαν της καρντάσιαν τον πισινό....γεμάτη προβλήματα...έχω αλλάξει ζεύγος 3 φορές από το 2007...όλο σκουριάζουν και χαλάνε τα καλώδια...ένα μπάχαλο γίνεται εκεί μέσα.
Ακόμη και τώρα που γράφω έχω θόρυβο στη γραμμή και δε φταίω εγώ...ελέγχθηκε το σπίτι. Μα καλά είναι τόσο ηλίθιοι οι άνθρωποι.
Εγώ νόμιζα θα την πετάξουν και θα βάλουν άλλη που να ενώνεται με την VDSL καμπίνα.

----------


## gavliador

Θέση νέας καμπίνας Vdsl Voda στον δρόμο της Ακροπόλεως ακριβώς στη στροφή για την Παροδο Μουσών-Ακροπόλεως

----------


## sdikr

> Πρόσεξα κάτι σήμερα στα έργα που κάνουν στη γειτονιά μου....
> Το κλασσικό χαλκο-καφάο που συνδέομαι είναι ακριβώς πάνω σε μια γωνία επί της Παύλου Μελά στο Α/Κ Απ.Παύλου. 
> Πέρασε από μπροστά (και έκανε στάση, με καπάκι Vodafone τύπου υπονόμου) το τρένο VodaFiber2018, αλλάααα το καφάο της η Vodafone πήγε και το έβαλε 10μ παρακάτω στο άλλο σταυροδρόμι που ενώνεται και με τα καλώδια που έρχονται από τον άλλο παράλληλο δρόμο....wtf...Είναι λογικό αυτό ? Και πως θα κάνω τράμπα εγώ σε οπτική ίνα ? Πλάκα θα έχει ο ΟΤΕ να μας έχει φρρρρτ εμάς και να μη αγοράσει οπτ.ίνα, που συνεπάγεται και η Forthnet να μην έχει μετά (4νετ έχω).


Η Forthnet γενικά δεν βάζει fiber ή σαν fiber, όποτε δεν θα υπάρχει θέμα να νοικιάσει οπτική,  δεν θα την νοίκιαζε απο το ΟΤΕ, αλλά απο την Vodafone  απευθείας,

----------


## Sandbird

Συγνωμη αλλα μου θυμίζει ανεκδοτο αυτο. Οταν δηλαδη χαλασει κατι και πρεπει να γινει συνδιαστικο ραντεβου θα σκασουν μυτη Οτε,vodafone και 4νετ μαζι; Η vodafone για το νετ, ο οτε για το καφαο και η 4net για μενα;χαχαχα. Ο Τοτος μονο λειπει

(edit: ....μολις συνειδητοποίησα ποιος ειναι ο Τοτος....)

----------


## jkoukos

> Με χάλκινο καλώδιο ?!!!!?!!?!?! Μα η καμπίνα είναι σαν της καρντάσιαν τον πισινό....γεμάτη προβλήματα...έχω αλλάξει ζεύγος 3 φορές από το 2007...όλο σκουριάζουν και χαλάνε τα καλώδια...ένα μπάχαλο γίνεται εκεί μέσα.
> Ακόμη και τώρα που γράφω έχω θόρυβο στη γραμμή και δε φταίω εγώ...ελέγχθηκε το σπίτι. Μα καλά είναι τόσο ηλίθιοι οι άνθρωποι.
> Εγώ νόμιζα θα την πετάξουν και θα βάλουν άλλη που να ενώνεται με την VDSL καμπίνα.


Την περιοχή σου την ανέλαβε η Vodafone για παροχή VDSL από καμπίνα στη λιανική (δικούς της πελάτες) και χοντρική (σε άλλους παρόχους).
H υπηρεσία παρέχεται από το DSLAM της Vodafone, μέσω της παλιάς καμπίνας του ΟΤΕ που θα αλλαχθεί με άλλη ίδιου τύπου, αν κριθεί ότι οι εσωτερικές συνδέσεις και οι οριολωρίδες δεν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση.
Εσύ που είσαι σε Nova, θα περιμένεις να νοικιάσει (αν το κάνει) στην χοντρική για να σου δώσει την όπια υπηρεσία.

- - - Updated - - -




> Συγνωμη αλλα μου θυμίζει ανεκδοτο αυτο. Οταν δηλαδη χαλασει κατι και πρεπει να γινει συνδιαστικο ραντεβου θα σκασουν μυτη Οτε,vodafone και 4νετ μαζι; Η vodafone για το νετ, ο οτε για το καφαο και η 4net για μενα;χαχαχα. Ο Τοτος μονο λειπει


Ναι και ισχύει σε όλο τον πλανήτη όπου παρέχεται τέτοιου  είδους υπηρεσία με τις υποδομές (χαλκός) να παραμένουν σε πρώην δημόσιο μονοπώλιο.

----------


## sdikr

> Συγνωμη αλλα μου θυμίζει ανεκδοτο αυτο. Οταν δηλαδη χαλασει κατι και πρεπει να γινει συνδιαστικο ραντεβου θα σκασουν μυτη Οτε,vodafone και 4νετ μαζι; Η vodafone για το νετ, ο οτε για το καφαο και η 4net για μενα;
> χαχαχα. Ο Τοτος μονο λειπει


Θα έχει την φάση του,  παλιότερα είχες πρόβλημα και καλούσες τον πάροχο,  αυτός αφου δεν είχε κόσμο να σου στείλει να κάνει έλεγχο στον χώρο όπως είχε υποχρέωση το έστελνε στον ΟΤΕ, πήγαινε ο ΟΤΕ και έλεγε θέμα παρόχου, όποτε σου έστελνε τεχνικό ο παρόχος.
Τώρα Θα το στέλνει ο 1ο παρόχος στον 2ο, ο 2ο θα το στέλνει πρόβλημα γραμμής χωρίς να στείλει τεχνικό,  θα πηγαίνει ο ΟΤΕ θα λέει όλα καλά με την γραμμή, πίσω στον 2ο παρόχο θα το στέλνει στον 1ο,  θα στέλνει τεχνικό εκείνος θα βλέπει πρόβλημα με το dslam  θα το στέλνει πάλι στον 2ο.

 :Razz:

----------


## Sandbird

Εχω κανει συνολικα 9 καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ οι περισσοτερες για αυτο το θεμα που λες. (το μπαλακι). Συνολικα 5 μηνες πηγαινε αυτη η ιστορια....και τι εγινε; Αλλαξαν ζευγος και μετα απο 3 χρονια ξανα τα ιδια. 
Γίαυτο δε πιστευω να αλλαξουν το κουτι....τα minimum κανουν.

----------


## vastil

> Εχω κανει συνολικα 9 καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ οι περισσοτερες για αυτο το θεμα που λες. (το μπαλακι). Συνολικα 5 μηνες πηγαινε αυτη η ιστορια....και τι εγινε; Αλλαξαν ζευγος και μετα απο 3 χρονια ξανα τα ιδια. 
> Γίαυτο δε πιστευω να αλλαξουν το κουτι....τα minimum κανουν.



Την καλωδίωση σου από τον κατανεμητή σου μέχρι το σπίτι σου έφερες ηλεκτρολόγο να τη δει; Εγώ είχα απαίσιο Ίντερνετ μέχρι τον κατανεμητή και με το που άλλαξα καλώδιο είδα το φως το αληθινό. Πιο πριν είχα αποσυνδέσεις, λάθη και παράσιτα μέσα στη γραμμή. Έσκασα το 300αρη αλλά το πρόβλημα επιλύθηκε προς ηρεμία όλων μέσα στο σπίτι αφού η κατάσταση ήταν τραγική.

----------


## Sandbird

Το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται τα βράδια. Από τις 19:00 και μετά...τους το έχω πει πόσες φορές...αυτοί έρχονται την ημέρα πρωι πρωι και κάνουν έλεγχο και μου λένε όλα καλά...Μονος μου μιλάω μόνος μου τ'ακούω.
Ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου είπε κάτι ενεργοποιείται τα βράδια μεταξύ καφάο και οικοδομής και κάνει παράσιτα....τους το έχω πει και την οτε και την 4νετ και με γραφουν κανονικά....τι άλλο να κάνω.
Και πάνω σε αυτά τα καλώδια (μπορεί και να ειναι και στο καφάο το πρόβλημα αφού χρόνια τωρα έχω παρόμοια προβλήματα) θα πάνε να μου βάλουν το vdsl....
Αφού δεν γόμωσαν τα καλώδια και με μαστίχα πάλι καλά.

----------


## raven_gr

Καλημέρα!
Προχθές κατεβαίνοντας την Αντιγονιδών ένας τεχνικός τοποθετούσε εξοπλισμό μέσα στην καμπίνα 083 που βρίσκεται μπροστά από το ξενοδοχείο mandrino. Τα χάρτινα κουτιά γράφουν πάνω Nokia.

----------


## jimmis74

Ερώτηση κρίσεως, στην Μπότσαρη μεταξύ Μακεδονίας και Κωνσταντινουπόλεως που έχουν βάλει καμπίνες από τις αρχές του έτους αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αλλά δεν λειτουργούν ακόμη, αν και όποτε λειτουργήσουν ποια θα είναι η διαφορά; 
Το ότι θα μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει πλέον σύνδεση VDSL που τώρα δεν είναι διαθέσιμη ή μπορεί να δουν άσπρη μέρα και αυτοί που έχουν ADSL και σήμερα πιάνουν το πολύ 10-12MBps;;;

----------


## sdikr

> Ερώτηση κρίσεως, στην Μπότσαρη μεταξύ Μακεδονίας και Κωνσταντινουπόλεως που έχουν βάλει καμπίνες από τις αρχές του έτους αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αλλά δεν λειτουργούν ακόμη, αν και όποτε λειτουργήσουν ποια θα είναι η διαφορά; 
> Το ότι θα μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει πλέον σύνδεση VDSL που τώρα δεν είναι διαθέσιμη ή μπορεί να δουν άσπρη μέρα και αυτοί που έχουν ADSL και σήμερα πιάνουν το πολύ 10-12MBps;;;


Θα μπορεί κάποιος να βάλει vdsl,  δουλεύουν οι καμπίνες πάντως,  είμαι κοντά στον Μασούτη στην Μπότσαρη και έχω υπηρεσία κανονικά.
Δεν θα δει διαφορά κάποιος με adsl, αυτοί θα συνεχίσουν να παίρνουν απο το κέντρο

----------


## vastil

Πήρα Mail από Δεδδηε ότι δεν υπάρχει πλέον εκκρεμότητα από αυτούς για την ηλεκτροδότηση. Τι σημαίνει αυτό;

----------


## jimmis74

Κατάλαβα, αυτό που με νευριάζει τελικά είναι πως υπάρχουν κάποιοι υπάλληλοι στον ΟΤΕ που δυστυχώς αν και δεν γνωρίζουν από τεχνικά θέματα λένε ότι να ναι και επηρεάζουν - παρασύρουν τον κόσμο... 
Να φανταστείς ότι όταν πήραν από το 13888 για να μας πείσουν να αλλάξουμε άμεσα, αρχές του χρόνου, το τηλέφωνό σε VOIP η υπάλληλος ισχυριζόταν πως όταν λειτουργήσουν οι καμπίνες, το ADSL μας, θα "απογειωθεί"! 
Τελικά όπως λες, οι καμπίνες λειτουργούν, αλλά η μόνο λύση για γρήγορο internet στην περιοχή είναι το VDSL.

----------


## sdikr

> Κατάλαβα, αυτό που με νευριάζει τελικά είναι πως υπάρχουν κάποιοι υπάλληλοι στον ΟΤΕ που δυστυχώς αν και δεν γνωρίζουν από τεχνικά θέματα λένε ότι να ναι και επηρεάζουν - παρασύρουν τον κόσμο... 
> Να φανταστείς ότι όταν πήραν από το 13888 για να μας πείσουν να αλλάξουμε άμεσα, αρχές του χρόνου, το τηλέφωνό σε VOIP η υπάλληλος ισχυριζόταν πως όταν λειτουργήσουν οι καμπίνες, το ADSL μας, θα "απογειωθεί"! 
> Τελικά όπως λες, οι καμπίνες λειτουργούν, αλλά η μόνο λύση για γρήγορο internet στην περιοχή είναι το VDSL.


Σε περιπτώσεις που ο κόσμος είναι πολύ μακρυά απο το κέντρο,  τους δίνουν adsl απο την καμπίνα,  μιλάμε για περιπτώσεις που πιάνανε όμως 1 και 2 mbit,  εδώ στην Μπότσαρη και προς Μαρτιού  δεν έχω δει - ακούσει κάτι,  ούτε στις γραμμές που έχω πρόσβαση ούτε σε γνωστούς.

----------


## vastil

> Πήρα Mail από Δεδδηε ότι δεν υπάρχει πλέον εκκρεμότητα από αυτούς για την ηλεκτροδότηση. Τι σημαίνει αυτό;




Κάνεις για εμένα;

----------


## jkoukos

Είτε έχει ολοκληρώσει ότι της ζήτησαν, είτε το έχει προγραμματίσει και θα γίνει στο προσεχές μέλλον.

----------


## glamour_services

Μάλλον ότι ολοκλήρωσαν την ηλεκτροδότηση των καμπινών στο Α/Κ Αποστόλου Παύλου. Λίγο περίεργο βέβαια...
Μιας και μιλάμε για ηλεκτροδότηση, δείτε εδώ πάνω στην Αντιγονιδών τι έχουν σκάψει για να δώσουν ρεύμα στην καμπίνα 76 (δίπλα στην 115, τροφοδοτεί και την 112 απέναντι).


Αυτή την εβδομάδα που έφτιαξε και ο καιρός ευελπιστώ να κάνω μια μεγάλη βόλτα στο κέντρο για να φωτογραφίσω και τις νέες καμπίνες να τις βάλω στο χάρτη, λογικά θα τις έχουν περάσει έως τώρα (αν και τις καμπίνες στα φαγάδικα μπροστά στα Λαδάδικα χλωμό το βλέπω)...

- - - Updated - - -




> Κατάλαβα, αυτό που με νευριάζει τελικά είναι πως υπάρχουν κάποιοι υπάλληλοι στον ΟΤΕ που δυστυχώς αν και δεν γνωρίζουν από τεχνικά θέματα λένε ότι να ναι και επηρεάζουν - παρασύρουν τον κόσμο... 
> Να φανταστείς ότι όταν πήραν από το 13888 για να μας πείσουν να αλλάξουμε άμεσα, αρχές του χρόνου, το τηλέφωνό σε VOIP η υπάλληλος ισχυριζόταν πως όταν λειτουργήσουν οι καμπίνες, το ADSL μας, θα "απογειωθεί"! 
> Τελικά όπως λες, οι καμπίνες λειτουργούν, αλλά η μόνο λύση για γρήγορο internet στην περιοχή είναι το VDSL.


Η μοναδική περίπτωση να απογειωθεί μία σύνδεση ADSL είναι να δώσουν στη γραμμή σου προφίλ 24άρι από VDSL. Εκεί θα κλειδώνεις στα 24576 που είναι και το τέρμα του ADSL, δεδομένου ότι θα διαθέτεις και VDSL ρούτερ. Πολύ σπάνια όμως περίπτωση. Τώρα πρακτικά σε περιοχές όπου μπαίνουν νέες καμπίνες VDSL που έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί ως και αισθητή αύξηση στην ταχύτητα ADSL αν έχει αλλάξει και η σάπια καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ είτε η ίδια αν ο ΟΤΕ έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή είτε δίπλα σε εναλλακτικού παρόχου. Αυτό συμβαίνει καθαρά λόγω νέου υλικού (φεύγουν οι σκουριασμένες βίδες, τα λιωμένα βραχυκυλωμένα καλώδια μέσα στα καφάο κλπ) αλλά δεν είναι και απόλυτο καθώς όλη η υπόλοιπη καλωδίωση ως το σπίτι του συνδρομητή παραμένει ως έχει και αν είναι σάπια δεν σώζεται με τίποτα!

----------


## talos_2002

Εχθές και προχθές πέρασαν σωλήνες για οπτικές ίνες στην Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου στην Σταυρούπολη (Δήμος Παύλου Μελά), οπότε συνδέθηκαν κάποιες καμπίνες όπως η 404 και η 405. Πρέπει να πέρασαν και στην Νικολάου Πλαστήρα.

Ρώτησα τον εργολάβο γιατί ο 1ος σωλήνας που έβαλαν είναι κίτρινος και ο 2ος μαύρος και μου είπε ότι ο κίτρινος είναι της Wind, ενώ ο άλλος είναι σε περίπτωση που περαστεί και κάποιο άλλο δίκτυο.
  
Την ώρα που γίνονταν τα έργα, κάποιος πήγε και πάρκαρε πάνω από το αυλάκι των σωλήνων... Ακριβώς μπροστά από το μηχάνημα που ανοίγει το αυλάκι, σε δρόμο με κορδέλες, κόνους, πινακίδες, φορτηγά, εργαλεία, εργάτες πιο κάτω κτλ. Ούτε καν να σκεφτεί να το βάλει από την άλλη πλευρά για να μην κλείσει το αυλάκι.
Ελπίζω να είχε απομακρυνθεί όταν πέρασε το φορτηγό-μπετονιέρα για να γεμίσει το αυλάκι.






> όλη η υπόλοιπη καλωδίωση ως το σπίτι του συνδρομητή παραμένει ως έχει και αν είναι σάπια δεν σώζεται με τίποτα!


Παθών...

----------


## vastil

> Εχθές και προχθές πέρασαν σωλήνες για οπτικές ίνες στην Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου στην Σταυρούπολη (Δήμος Παύλου Μελά), οπότε συνδέθηκαν κάποιες καμπίνες όπως η 404 και η 405. Πρέπει να πέρασαν και στην Νικολάου Πλαστήρα.
> 
> Ρώτησα τον εργολάβο γιατί ο 1ος σωλήνας που έβαλαν είναι κίτρινος και ο 2ος μαύρος και μου είπε ότι ο κίτρινος είναι της Wind, ενώ ο άλλος είναι σε περίπτωση που περαστεί και κάποιο άλλο δίκτυο.
>   
> Την ώρα που γίνονταν τα έργα, κάποιος πήγε και πάρκαρε πάνω από το αυλάκι των σωλήνων... Ακριβώς μπροστά από το μηχάνημα που ανοίγει το αυλάκι, σε δρόμο με κορδέλες, κόνους, πινακίδες, φορτηγά, εργαλεία, εργάτες πιο κάτω κτλ. Ούτε καν να σκεφτεί να το βάλει από την άλλη πλευρά για να μην κλείσει το αυλάκι.
> Ελπίζω να είχε απομακρυνθεί όταν πέρασε το φορτηγό-μπετονιέρα για να γεμίσει το αυλάκι.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Η διαδικασία γίνεται γρήγορα. Το θέμα είναι πότε θα γίνει η ηλεκτροδότηση. Εμένα από Δεδδηε μου είπαν πως στην περιοχή μου πλέον δεν υπάρχει καμία εκκρεμότητα για ηλεκτροδότηση για τις καμπίνες στα Πεύκα και ότι αρμόδιος πλέον είναι ο ποτέ μου. Ο ποτέ μου στο messenger είπε τέλος αυτού του μήνα παραδίδουν τις καμπίνες ετοιμες και περιμένουμε μετά τον δεδδηε για την ηλεκτροδότηση. Ποιον να πιστέψεις ΟΤΕ ή δεδδηε? Άσε που μαντεύουν πως πριν το νέο έτος θα έχουμε vdsl και δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοπιστέψω.

----------


## glamour_services

Ναι, είχαν ήδη βάλει ανακοίνωση ότι θα σκάβανε Δευτέρα και Τρίτη. Ήδη περνάει οπτική σε όλες όσες έχουν μπει, στην Άνω Ηλιούπολη έχουν μπει όλες και έχουν σχεδόν τελειώσει το πέρασμα της οπτικής. Σήμερα είδα περνάνε την ίνα στη Νικομηδείας!
 


Τώρα έχουμε πολύ ακόμα δρόμο μπροστά μας. Η επέκταση προς τα βόρεια και δυτικά φαίνεται να έχει σταματήσει, οπότε βλέπω την Πολίχνη και τη γειτονιά μου να σκάβονται στο τέλος  :Sad: 
Χώρια που ακόμα ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει αλλάξει ούτε μία σάπια καμπίνα ακόμα με αποτέλεσμα να χρειαστούν ξανά σκαψίματα για να συνδεθούν της Wind με του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Livas

Με πια κριτήρια επιλέγονται περιοχές για πέρασμα οπτικών ινών?
Εχω δει σε ολο τον δημο Παύλου μελά εργα για οπτικές ινες αλλα στα μετέωρα δεν περνάει κάνεις...
Τι περιμένουν?τι θέλουν δλδ?!
Σε γειτονιές που ειναι πιο "κακοφημες" να έχουν ηδη 100+ vdsl ενεργό καο οχι μόνο!!.

----------


## deniSun

> Με πια κριτήρια επιλέγονται περιοχές για πέρασμα οπτικών ινών?
> Εχω δει σε ολο τον δημο Παύλου μελά εργα για οπτικές ινες αλλα στα μετέωρα δεν περνάει κάνεις...
> Τι περιμένουν?τι θέλουν δλδ?!
> Σε γειτονιές που ειναι πιο "κακοφημες" να έχουν ηδη 100+ vdsl ενεργό καο οχι μόνο!!.


Το έχουμε πει ξανά...
Δεν είναι θέμα βιοτικού επιπέδου.
Η γενική λογική ήταν... πρώτα τα μη-μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα, μετά οι περιοχές τους που είναι >550μ.

----------


## vastil

> Με πια κριτήρια επιλέγονται περιοχές για πέρασμα οπτικών ινών?
> Εχω δει σε ολο τον δημο Παύλου μελά εργα για οπτικές ινες αλλα στα μετέωρα δεν περνάει κάνεις...
> Τι περιμένουν?τι θέλουν δλδ?!
> Σε γειτονιές που ειναι πιο "κακοφημες" να έχουν ηδη 100+ vdsl ενεργό καο οχι μόνο!!.




Εντάξει για τον Παύλο Μελα όπως λες. Αλλά και άλλες περιοχές τις έχουν αφήσει εκτός. Βλέπε Τούμπα. Επικοινώνησε με wind ή Vodafone αν υπάρχει σχέδιο να αναλάβουν αυτοί την περιοχή σου.

----------


## glamour_services

> Με πια κριτήρια επιλέγονται περιοχές για πέρασμα οπτικών ινών?
> Εχω δει σε ολο τον δημο Παύλου μελά εργα για οπτικές ινες αλλα στα μετέωρα δεν περνάει κάνεις...
> Τι περιμένουν?τι θέλουν δλδ?!
> Σε γειτονιές που ειναι πιο "κακοφημες" να έχουν ηδη 100+ vdsl ενεργό καο οχι μόνο!!.


Τα Μετέωρα δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με το Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά, από το Α/Κ Βάρνας καλύπτονται. Και επειδή δυστυχώς είναι το πιο απομακρυσμένο σημείο που καλύπτει το εν λόγω Α/Κ λογικά οι οπτικές ίνες μάλλον θα αργήσουν να σκαφτούν ως εκεί.
Κοιτάξτε και πιο πάνω για την εξαίρεση που έγινε για τον Παύλο Μελά, καλύπτεται η Ηλιούπολη επειδή λόγω του κέντρου της Wind που υπάρχει εκεί, οι εργασίες γίνονται σε δύο μέτωπα.
Όσον αφορά τα κριτήρια, συνήθως το δίκτυο των ινών σκάβεται από τα 550 μέτρα δίπλα στο Α/Κ και επεκτείνεται προς τις άκρες της περιοχής εξυπηρέτησης.

----------


## deniSun

> Εντάξει για τον Παύλο Μελα όπως λες. Αλλά και άλλες περιοχές τις έχουν αφήσει εκτός. Βλέπε Τούμπα. Επικοινώνησε με wind ή Vodafone αν υπάρχει σχέδιο να αναλάβουν αυτοί την περιοχή σου.


Σχετικά με την Τούμπα... έτυχε να πάω για δουλειά και όντως η κατάσταση είναι τραγική.
Πολύ κακή κατάσταση γραμμών και χωρίς κάποιο συγκεκριμένο χρονοδιάγραμμα αλλαγής της κατάστασης.
Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος, τεχνικός ή οικονομικός φαντάζομαι, που δεν ξεκινάνε εκεί οι εργασίες.

----------


## vastil

> Σχετικά με την Τούμπα... έτυχε να πάω για δουλειά και όντως η κατάσταση είναι τραγική.
> Πολύ κακή κατάσταση γραμμών και χωρίς κάποιο συγκεκριμένο χρονοδιάγραμμα αλλαγής της κατάστασης.
> Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος, τεχνικός ή οικονομικός φαντάζομαι, που δεν ξεκινάνε εκεί οι εργασίες.


Φαντάζομαι πως τα έργα είναι δύσκολα εκεί. Η Τούμπα είναι ο μεγαλύτερος Δήμος της Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## sdikr

> Φαντάζομαι πως τα έργα είναι δύσκολα εκεί. Η Τούμπα είναι ο μεγαλύτερος Δήμος της Θεσσαλονίκης.


Δήμος είναι η Καλαμαριά, η Νεάπολη,  η Τούμπα είναι στον δήμο Θεσσαλονίκης    :Razz:

----------


## vastil

> Δήμος είναι η Καλαμαριά, η Νεάπολη,  η Τούμπα είναι στον δήμο Θεσσαλονίκης


Σωστό! Με συγχωρείς!

----------


## glamour_services

Όσον αφορά την Τούμπα, ακόμα δεν έχω βρει απάντηση στην απορία μου. Στις αναθέσεις Vectoring του OTE δεν βρίσκω καμία αναφορά για VDSL από τον ΟΤΕ στο εν λόγω Α/Κ. Εν αντιθέσει η Vodafone έχει αναλάβει να αναβαθμίσει όλο το Α/Κ.
Παρόλα αυτά η μισή περιοχή εξυπηρέτησης σύμφωνα με το χάρτη στο fttxgr.eu είναι γεμάτη με αναβαθμισμένες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ. Πώς γίνεται αυτό? Υπάρχει κάπου κάποια απόφασης ανάθεσης στον ΟΤΕ του μισού Α/Κ που μου διαφεύγει?

----------


## sdikr

> Όσον αφορά την Τούμπα, ακόμα δεν έχω βρει απάντηση στην απορία μου. Στις αναθέσεις Vectoring του OTE δεν βρίσκω καμία αναφορά για VDSL από τον ΟΤΕ στο εν λόγω Α/Κ. Εν αντιθέσει η Vodafone έχει αναλάβει να αναβαθμίσει όλο το Α/Κ.
> Παρόλα αυτά η μισή περιοχή εξυπηρέτησης σύμφωνα με το χάρτη στο fttxgr.eu είναι γεμάτη με αναβαθμισμένες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ. Πώς γίνεται αυτό? Υπάρχει κάπου κάποια απόφασης ανάθεσης στον ΟΤΕ του μισού Α/Κ που μου διαφεύγει?


Έχει το ΑΚ χαριλάου ο ΟΤΕ  και σύμφωνα με αυτό   και Τουμπα

----------


## glamour_services

Άψογα, ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!
Εδώ εξηγούνται πάρα πολλά! Βλέπω δηλαδή ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα καλύψει/έχει καλύψει τις καμπίνες που υπολείπονται από τα υπόλοιπα Α/Κ. Αυτό εξηγεί και τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ που ανήκουν στο Α/Κ Ελευθέρια και δεν έχει αναλάβει η vodafone!
991-167	991	ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ	167	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
991-193	991	ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ	193	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
991-194	991	ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ	194	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
991-195	991	ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ	195	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
991-196	991	ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ	196	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
991-197	991	ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ	197	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3

Και εδώ όλες οι καμπίνες ONU για το Α/Κ Πλατείας Δημοκρατίας (επίσης αυτό εξηγεί το πώς θα καλυφθεί η περιοχή κοντά στο ΚΤΕΛ)
2060-279	2060	ΠΛΑΤ.ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤ.	279	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q2
2060-9703	2060	ΠΛΑΤ.ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤ.	9703	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q2
2060-9711	2060	ΠΛΑΤ.ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤ.	9711	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
2060-9715	2060	ΠΛΑΤ.ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤ.	9715	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q2
2060-9717	2060	ΠΛΑΤ.ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤ.	9717	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
2060-9805	2060	ΠΛΑΤ.ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤ.	9805	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
2060-9815	2060	ΠΛΑΤ.ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤ.	9815	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
2060-9819	2060	ΠΛΑΤ.ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤ.	9819	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
2060-9821	2060	ΠΛΑΤ.ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤ.	9821	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
2060-9823	2060	ΠΛΑΤ.ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤ.	9823	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
2060-9825	2060	ΠΛΑΤ.ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤ.	9825	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q2
2060-9827	2060	ΠΛΑΤ.ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤ.	9827	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q2
2060-9829	2060	ΠΛΑΤ.ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤ.	9829	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q2
2060-9831	2060	ΠΛΑΤ.ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤ.	9831	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
2060-9833	2060	ΠΛΑΤ.ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤ.	9833	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
2060-9835	2060	ΠΛΑΤ.ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤ.	9835	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
2060-9837	2060	ΠΛΑΤ.ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤ.	9837	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3

Και εδώ οι υπόλοιπες από Τούμπα που ήδη λειτουργούν σύμφωνα με τις αναφορές!
1417-198	1417 	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	198	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-200	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	200	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-220	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	220	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-224	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	224	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-234	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	234	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-271	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	271	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-273	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	273	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-275	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	275	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-278	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	278	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-280	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	280	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-282	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	282	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-284	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	284	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-285	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	285	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-286	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	286	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-287	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	287	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-288	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	288	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-289	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	289	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-290	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	290	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-292	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	292	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-293	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	293	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-294	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	294	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-295	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	295	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-296	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	296	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-297	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	297	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-298	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	298	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-299	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	299	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-601	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	601	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-603	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	603	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3
1417-605	1417	ΤΟΥΜΠΑΣ	605	VDSL-VECTORING	2019_Q3

Με λίγα λόγια ο ΟΤΕ κλείνει τις "τρύπες" που αφήνουν οι εναλλακτικοί. Φαίνεται ότι στην Τούμπα έκλεισαν πρώτα οι τρύπες αφήνοντας όλα τα υπόλοιπα!

----------


## Livas

> Τα Μετέωρα δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με το Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά, από το Α/Κ Βάρνας καλύπτονται. Και επειδή δυστυχώς είναι το πιο απομακρυσμένο σημείο που καλύπτει το εν λόγω Α/Κ λογικά οι οπτικές ίνες μάλλον θα αργήσουν να σκαφτούν ως εκεί.
> Κοιτάξτε και πιο πάνω για την εξαίρεση που έγινε για τον Παύλο Μελά, καλύπτεται η Ηλιούπολη επειδή λόγω του κέντρου της Wind που υπάρχει εκεί, οι εργασίες γίνονται σε δύο μέτωπα.
> Όσον αφορά τα κριτήρια, συνήθως το δίκτυο των ινών σκάβεται από τα 550 μέτρα δίπλα στο Α/Κ και επεκτείνεται προς τις άκρες της περιοχής εξυπηρέτησης.


Μα δεν μιλησα για α/κ αλλα για δημους...
Ξερω απο πιο κέντρο παίρνει σημα τα μετέωρα...
Αλλα μεγαλο ρολο παίζουν και οι δήμοι...
Δλδ τους ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να κάνουν καμπίνες ανα μερικα μετρα με μίνι dslam μεσα και να δίνουν σημα παντού?
Με αυτη την λογική δεν θα παρουμε ποτε vdsl σε τέτοιες περιοχές!

Εντάξει απλα πιο χωριό πεθαίνεις στο Ελλαδιστάν που ζουμε!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## glamour_services

Η μόνη σχέση που έχουν οι δήμοι με το VDSL είναι οι άδειες που χορηγούν για τα σκαψίματα της οπτικής. Οι πάροχοι δίνουν το VDSL σύμφωνα με το χρονοδιάγραμμα που τους δίνει η ΕΕΤΤ. Άρα στο τι φταίει ο δήμος αν το VDSL αργεί σε κάποια περιοχή?

----------


## gavliador

Σύμφωνα με σημερινή ανακοίνωση οι καμπίνες του κεντρου Απ. Παύλου (Που με αφορά  :Smile:   ) θα είναι έτοιμες το Q1 2019 αντι για το Q3 2018. Στο Pdf επίσης αναφέρονται αλλαγές  υλοποίησης στα κέντρα : Ακρόπολη, Αρης-νυμα, Πλ Δημοκρατίας. Τα κέντα αυτά έχουν ανατεθεί στη Voda.

----------


## deniSun

Είχα πει ότι θα καθυστερήσουν αλλά είχατε ελπίδες στα λόγια των τεχνικών...

----------


## gavliador

> Είχα πει ότι θα καθυστερήσουν αλλά είχατε ελπίδες στα λόγια των τεχνικών...


Μην το παίρνεις προσωπικά  :Smile:

----------


## deniSun

> Μην το παίρνεις προσωπικά


Είμαι παθών και μαθών.
1 χρόνο περίμενα από την στιγμή που μου είναι ο ΟΤΕτζής ότι σε 2 εβδομάδες θα ενεργοποιηθώ.

----------


## vastil

Σήμερα είδα την edil στην περιοχή μου περνούσε μάλλον τις οπτικές ίνες. Έναν λεπτό πορτοκαλί σωλήνα μέσα στα φρεάτια και ήταν σε κουλούρες. Κοντεύουμε επιτελους

----------


## pantelis

Ενώ μεταξύ ανακοινώσεις για παρατασεις βγαζουνε.αυτην τη ρημαδα για την ετήσια ανάθεση voda-wind πότε θα την βγάλουμε;χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο μου φαίνεται θα είναι για αυτούς που θα είναι στο πρόγραμμα

----------


## hoannis

> Είμαι παθών και μαθών.
> 1 χρόνο περίμενα από την στιγμή που μου είναι ο ΟΤΕτζής ότι σε 2 εβδομάδες θα ενεργοποιη*θώ*.


Εσύ είπε θα ενεργοποιηθείς , όχι οι vdsl.  :Razz: 
Στο θέμα μας , όταν μία καμπίνα παίρνει ρεύμα (περνάω από δίπλα και ακούω θόρυβο από ανεμιστήρες) θεωρούμε ότι είναι έτοιμη να δώσει ή θέλει και άλλες εργασίες?

----------


## deniSun

> Εσύ είπε θα ενεργοποιηθείς , όχι οι vdsl.
> Στο θέμα μας , όταν μία καμπίνα παίρνει ρεύμα (περνάω από δίπλα και ακούω θόρυβο από ανεμιστήρες) θεωρούμε ότι είναι έτοιμη να δώσει ή θέλει και άλλες εργασίες?


Τι ακριβώς δεν κατάλαβες;

----------


## hoannis

Πρόσθεσα την φατσούλα που κακώς δεν έβαλα από την αρχή για να γίνει αντιληπτό ότι το πήγαινα για αστείο.

----------


## vastil

Κανένα νέο? Εμένα από τη Δεδδηε μου είχαν πει πως μέσα Οκτώβρη θα είχε ολοκληρωθεί η ρευματοδοτηση. Οι τεχνικοί είπαν μέσα Νοέμβρη διαθεσιμότητα, το 13888 λέει παράδοση μέσα Νοέμβρη ολοκληρώνεται η διαδικασία από αυτούς κ περιμένουν ρευματοδοτηση. Αυτό το πολυπόθητο COSMOTE Vdsl το αίτημα σας προς διερεύνηση πότε θα το δούμε?  :Crying:  


Υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό το Q4 του 2018 που είπαν στο αρχείο τους που κυκλοφόρησε προ 5,6 ημερών για παράδοση να το ξαναλλαξουν πχ σε Q2 του 2019 λίγες μέρες πριν λήξει το Q4?

----------


## deniSun

Γινόμαστε γραφικοί με το να λέμε συνέχεια... ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ.

----------


## vastil

> Γινόμαστε γραφικοί με το να λέμε συνέχεια... ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ.


Άσε μας λίγο να γκρινιάζουμε. Μη μας δείρεις.

----------


## deniSun

> Άσε μας λίγο να γκρινιάζουμε. Μη μας δείρεις.


Θέλεις την πραγματικότητα ή έναν ώμο να κλάψεις;
Η πραγματικότητα είναι σκληρή.
Τα έχουμε περάσει όλοι.
Ούτε σε εμάς ήρθαν ένα πρωί και τα έκαναν όλα σε μια μέρα.
Προσωπικά χρειάστηκα 1 και 1/2 χρόνο για να ενεργοποιηθώ.
Ξέρεις πόσες φορές ρώτησα σε τεχνικούς "πότε;" και μου είπαν "σύντομα, την άλλη εβδομάδα, τον άλλο μήνα" κλπ;
Πλάνο για το πότε δεν έχει κανείς.
Είτε θέλεις να το πιστέψεις είτε όχι.
Από εκεί και πέρα είσαι ελεύθερος να πιστεύεις τον οποιονδήποτε.
Εδώ είμαστε για να διαψευστούμε αν κάνουμε λάθος.

----------


## gavliador

Καμπίνες στην Ακροπόλεως η μια δίπλα στην κόκκινη βρύση ή άλλη κοντά στην οδό Ακροπόλεως 46Α.
Στήσανε και 2 ακόμη καμπίνες. Μία στην οδό Χρυσοστόμου και μία στην οδό Θεοτοκοπούλου.

----------


## vastil

> Θέλεις την πραγματικότητα ή έναν ώμο να κλάψεις;
> Η πραγματικότητα είναι σκληρή.
> Τα έχουμε περάσει όλοι.
> Ούτε σε εμάς ήρθαν ένα πρωί και τα έκαναν όλα σε μια μέρα.
> Προσωπικά χρειάστηκα 1 και 1/2 χρόνο για να ενεργοποιηθώ.
> Ξέρεις πόσες φορές ρώτησα σε τεχνικούς "πότε;" και μου είπαν "σύντομα, την άλλη εβδομάδα, τον άλλο μήνα" κλπ;
> Πλάνο για το πότε δεν έχει κανείς.
> Είτε θέλεις να το πιστέψεις είτε όχι.
> Από εκεί και πέρα είσαι ελεύθερος να πιστεύεις τον οποιονδήποτε.
> Εδώ είμαστε για να διαψευστούμε αν κάνουμε λάθος.



Εντάξει έχεις δίκαιο. Δεν καταλαβαίνω. Μια μαύρες σωλήνες βάζουν μια πορτοκαλί λεπτές έχω κατά μπερδευτεί. Όλο την Edil βλέπω κάθε μέρα εδώ και άκρη δεν βγαζω

----------


## gavliador

> Εντάξει έχεις δίκαιο. Δεν καταλαβαίνω. Μια μαύρες σωλήνες βάζουν μια πορτοκαλί λεπτές έχω κατά μπερδευτεί. Όλο την Edil βλέπω κάθε μέρα εδώ και άκρη δεν βγαζω


Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, έχω την εντύπωση πως οι πορτοκαλί σωλήνες είναι οι οπτικές και οι μαύροι είναι άδειοι προκειμένου να χρησιμοποιηθούν στο μέλλον (για να τραβήξουν κάποιο καλώδιο) .

----------


## vastil

> Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, έχω την εντύπωση πως οι πορτοκαλί σωλήνες είναι οι οπτικές και οι μαύροι είναι άδειοι προκειμένου να χρησιμοποιηθούν στο μέλλον (για να τραβήξουν κάποιο καλώδιο) .


Σε κουλούρα που είναι είναι οι οπτικές ίνες; Ή θα τις φυσήξουν μετά από μέσα;

----------


## jkoukos

Οι πορτοκαλί (ή αλλού κίτρινες) έχουν μέσα μικρότερες πλαστικές σωλήνες από τις οποίες θα περαστούν αργότερα οι οπτικές ίνες.
Οι μαύρες είναι για μελλοντική χρήση και περνιούνται τώρα για να μην χρειάζεται πάλι σκάψιμο στο μέλλον (κοντινό ή μακρινό).

----------


## vaggos_13

- - - Updated - - -




> Καμπίνες στην Ακροπόλεως η μια δίπλα στην κόκκινη βρύση ή άλλη κοντά στην οδό Ακροπόλεως 46Α.
> Στήσανε και 2 ακόμη καμπίνες. Μία στην οδό Χρυσοστόμου και μία στην οδό Θεοτοκοπούλου.


Γεμίσαμε καμπίνες εδώ πάνω αλλά τα 6 μηνάκια αναβολή τα φάγαμε!!  :Razz:

----------


## gavliador

Με τη σειρά: 
1. Στην οδό Μωρέας 34 
                   2. Στην οδό Μωρέας 11 
                   3. Στην οδό Σουφλίου 2 
                   4. Στην οδό Καλλιόπης 2 
                   5. Στην οδό Χρυσοστόμου 12 
                   6. Στην οδό Αγίας Σοφίας 110 
                   7. Στην οδό Ακροπόλεως 14

----------


## vastil

Της Πόπης γίνεται σαν τα μανιτάρια ξεφυτρώνουν οι καμπίνες.

----------


## sakis221

Περασα σημερα απο κασσανδρου αρχισαν και εκει οι εργασιες ειδα τους σωληνες και την βαση αναμενεται η καμπινα.

----------


## gavliador

> Περασα σημερα απο κασσανδρου αρχισαν και εκει οι εργασιες ειδα τους σωληνες και την βαση αναμενεται η καμπινα.


Αμα ξαναπεράσεις μην ξεχάσεις να βγάλεις φωτογραφία την καμπίνα και να την προσθέσεις στον χάρτη του http://fttxgr.eu/

----------


## pantelis

Και στη Σαλαμίνος κάνουν τώρα εργασίες,έχουν την πορτοκαλί κουλουρα και φτιαχνουν το φρεάτιο

----------


## kyprianos

Σωστά θα μπει νέα καμπίνα 10μ από την παλιά, μου είπαν της Vodafone.

Πάντως θυμάμαι ότι και εδώ στο σπίτι από την στιγμή που σκάψανε για την οπτική μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί πέρασε πολύς καιρός, οπότε...υπομονή και εδώ.

----------


## Livas

Καλησπέρα !
Μόλις πριν μερικές μερες είχαν σκάψει μια τρύπα διπλα σε μια παλια καμπινα (καφαο) του ΟΤΕ....
Σημερα βάλανε καμπινα της wind. 
Οδο παστερ με Καλλιθέας στα μετέωρα Πολίχνης!
Άντε με το καλο γιατί πως και πως περιμένω ακριβώς διπλα ειμαι...
Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν βλέπω πουθενα στον δρομο κανάλι για οπτική ινα... :Smile: 

Υπάρχει κάπου καποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα η κανενα πρόγραμμα που αναφέρει ποιοι και που θα βάλουν καμπίνες?

----------


## dim_up

Παιδια ανω πολη -επταπυργιο τι μενει να γινει για την λειτουργια;μπηκαν καμπινες,η ινα περασε σε ολες;μετα ειναι το εσωτερικο στησιμο κ η ηλεκτροδοτηση;

----------


## glamour_services

Βλέπω γρήγορα προχωράνε στο Α/Κ Βάρνας, φτάσανε κιόλας στην 141!

----------


## vastil

> Βλέπω γρήγορα προχωράνε στο Α/Κ Βάρνας, φτάσανε κιόλας στην 141!


Αυτά είναι στην Πολίχνη? Θα έχει και η Πολίχνη vdsl? Άντε μακάρι να εξυπηρετηθεί το παλικάρι που στεναχωριέται. Για Ασβεστοχωρι έχεις καμία είδηση?

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα !
> Μόλις πριν μερικές μερες είχαν σκάψει μια τρύπα διπλα σε μια παλια καμπινα (καφαο) του ΟΤΕ....
> Σημερα βάλανε καμπινα της wind. 
> Οδο παστερ με Καλλιθέας στα μετέωρα Πολίχνης!
> Άντε με το καλο γιατί πως και πως περιμένω ακριβώς διπλα ειμαι...
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν βλέπω πουθενα στον δρομο κανάλι για οπτική ινα...
> 
> Υπάρχει κάπου καποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα η κανενα πρόγραμμα που αναφέρει ποιοι και που θα βάλουν καμπίνες?


Κερασμα χρωστάς!  :Razz:  Δεν γίνεται πλέον χωρίς vdsl το μάτι μου πήρε για 2019 στο link της wind για εσάς.

----------


## Livas

Οτι θέλετε κερνάω χεχεχ!
Ναι τωρα που το ειδα λεει για Q1 2019 με το καλο.....
Vdsl vectoring/V.plus το αναφέρει. 
Θα έχουμε και 100αρα δλδ....? Πραγματικά ιστορικές στιγμές ζούμε!! Χεχεχ

----------


## vastil

> Οτι θέλετε κερνάω χεχεχ!
> Ναι τωρα που το ειδα λεει για Q1 2019 με το καλο.....
> Vdsl vectoring/V.plus το αναφέρει. 
> Θα έχουμε και 100αρα δλδ....? Πραγματικά ιστορικές στιγμές ζούμε!! Χεχεχ


Εγώ πιστεύω ότι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις που είναι κοντά η καμπίνα θα οδηγηθούμε σε 200/20 upload.

Εκπληκτικό ε? Φαντάσου download πιάνω με το ζόρι 8,5 k το upload να είναι 10 ή 20  :Worthy:

----------


## glamour_services

Κρατήστε τα κεράσματα προς το παρόν, έχουμε τεράστιο δρόμο μπροστά μας ακόμα!
Η 141 της φωτό ανήκει στο Α/Κ Βάρνας που μαζί με μέρος της Νεάπολης και των Συκεών καλύπτει και τα Μετέωρα της Πολίχνης. Η υπόλοιπη Πολίχνη καλύπτεται από το Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά.
Πέρασα από τη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή πριν ένα μήνα περίπου, δεν είχε ακόμα στηθεί τίποτα. Η Wind όμως φαίνεται κινείται πολύ γρήγορα. Μου φαίνεται θα πρέπει να κάνω μια βόλτα ακόμα (δεν έχω όμως πια τόσο χρόνο).

----------


## vaggos_13

Άνω Πόλη έχουν σκάψει από τον Ιούνιο, γεμίσαμε καμπίνες και πάλι φάγαμε αναβολή από q3 σε q1 2019. Αν συνδεθούμε πριν τον Ιούνιο του 19 καλά θα είναι.

Για Α/Κ Βάρνας εξαρχής έδινε διαθεσιμότητα για Q1 19,θεωρώ απίθανο να μην φάει αναβολή...

----------


## Livas

Έτσι που εκανα και μια βόλτα λιγο πιο πανω στο επόμενο τετράγωνο είδα οτι και στην ζωγράφου τοποθέτησαν καμπίνα της wind.
Άντε να το τρέξουν το θεμα να είναι μεσα στα πλαίσια χεχεχ.
Χθες πηγα και Εκκλησία να κανω ενα τάμα να πανε όλα καλα.
 :Smile: 
Θα αγαπήσω και τη wind ξαφνικά σαν εταιρία...

----------


## andresalonika

Δυτικά βλέπω ξεφυτρώνουν νέες καμπίνες σε κάθε οικοδομικό τετράγωνο σχεδόν. Λογικά θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα για ταχύτητες 100+ σωστά; 

Πανόραμα μεριά όπου το VDSL διατέθηκε σχετικά νωρίς (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), θα είναι εφικτό να διατεθούν ταχύτητες 100+ ;

----------


## deniSun

> Δυτικά βλέπω ξεφυτρώνουν νέες καμπίνες σε κάθε οικοδομικό τετράγωνο σχεδόν. Λογικά θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα για ταχύτητες 100+ σωστά; 
> 
> Πανόραμα μεριά όπου το VDSL διατέθηκε σχετικά νωρίς (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), θα είναι εφικτό να διατεθούν ταχύτητες 100+ ;


100Μ σίγουρα.
100+ παίζεται.

----------


## jacobgr

> Έτσι που εκανα και μια βόλτα λιγο πιο πανω στο επόμενο τετράγωνο είδα οτι και στην ζωγράφου τοποθέτησαν καμπίνα της wind.
> Άντε να το τρέξουν το θεμα να είναι μεσα στα πλαίσια χεχεχ.
> Χθες πηγα και Εκκλησία να κανω ενα τάμα να πανε όλα καλα.
> 
> Θα αγαπήσω και τη wind ξαφνικά σαν εταιρία...


Μακάρι γείτονα. Εγώ είμαι δύο καμπίνες πιο πάνω στην Ακροπόλεως (Ακροπόλεως & Αγ. Αντωνίου) και από όσο είδα τις έχουν μαρκάρει με κόκκινη μπογιά, και την δικιά μου αλλά και την προηγούμενη στο ύψος της Καβάλας..
Άντε να δούμε...

----------


## vastil

> Μακάρι γείτονα. Εγώ είμαι δύο καμπίνες πιο πάνω στην Ακροπόλεως (Ακροπόλεως & Αγ. Αντωνίου) και από όσο είδα τις έχουν μαρκάρει με κόκκινη μπογιά, και την δικιά μου αλλά και την προηγούμενη στο ύψος της Καβάλας..
> Άντε να δούμε...


Εάν φέρουν κόκκινη μπογιά νομίζω θα αντικατασταθούν σύντομα οι καμπίνες

----------


## YAziDis

> Δυτικά βλέπω ξεφυτρώνουν νέες καμπίνες σε κάθε οικοδομικό τετράγωνο σχεδόν. Λογικά θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα για ταχύτητες 100+ σωστά; 
> 
> Πανόραμα μεριά όπου το VDSL διατέθηκε σχετικά νωρίς (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), θα είναι εφικτό να διατεθούν ταχύτητες 100+ ;


Υπαρχει καμπινα σε μερος Πανοραματος οπου στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας δινει και 200 mbps

----------


## mantan

Όσο αφορά το Α/Κ Ερμού αν και το τρίμηνο ενεργοποίησης ήταν Q4 2017, άρχισε η διαθεσιμότητα τέλη Q1 2018 με αρχές Q2. Ελπίζω να πάει κάπως έτσι και στο Α/Κ Ελευθέρια που ανέλαβε η Vodafone. Αλλιώς καλό καλοκαίρι... Γνωρίζουμε σε άλλα Α/Κ που ανέλαβε η Vodafone, τι καθυστερήσεις υπάρχουν;

----------


## hoannis

Κορδελιό στην Παγκάλου (ένα στενό πιο κάτω από το άγαλμα του Παύλου Μελά) δίνει διαθεσιμότητα για 50 vdsl (περιέργως δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα για 30 vdsl αλλά δίνει για 50). 

Στην Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως 100 μέτρα από την διασταύρωση που γίνεται η λαϊκή *δεν* δίνει διαθεσιμότητα σε vdsl για κανένα πακέτο.

----------


## glamour_services

Δεν είναι περίεργο, γράφω και πριν ότι εφόσον η ηλεκτροδότηση γίνεται σταδιακά, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες ανά μικρές ομάδες. Προφανέστατα έχουν ξεκινήσει να λειτουργούν όσες είναι κοντά στην Παγκάλου. Επίσης δεν αποκλείεται να ξεκινήσει η διάθεση για 100/200 μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί ολόκληρο το δίκτυο στο Α/Κ.

----------


## deniSun

Τα έργα δεν γίνονται με κάποια λογική.
Δεν είναι πχ από χαμηλά στα ψηλά ή από τα ανατολικά στα δυτικά.
Οπότε σήμερα μπορεί να βλέπεις να δίνουν καμπίνα απέναντί σου, να φεύγουν και να πάνε στην άλλη άκρη του κέντρου σου και σε εσένα να έρχονται μετά από 6μηνο.

----------


## hoannis

> Δεν είναι περίεργο, γράφω και πριν ότι εφόσον η ηλεκτροδότηση γίνεται σταδιακά, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες ανά μικρές ομάδες. Προφανέστατα έχουν ξεκινήσει να λειτουργούν όσες είναι κοντά στην Παγκάλου. Επίσης δεν αποκλείεται να ξεκινήσει η διάθεση για 100/200 μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί ολόκληρο το δίκτυο στο Α/Κ.


Την λέξη ΄΄περιέργως΄΄ την έγραψα για το ότι ενώ δίνει 50 δεν δίνει 30 Mbps.

----------


## glamour_services

Το 30άρι συνήθως αφορά το VDSL απευθείας από το αστικό κέντρο, δηλαδή όσους μένουν κοντά στο DSLAM του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## vastil

Ένα χαρτάκι που έχει σε κάποιες καμπίνες vdsl πιασμένο τι είναι?

----------


## deniSun

> Ένα χαρτάκι που έχει σε κάποιες καμπίνες vdsl πιασμένο τι είναι?


Ποιο χαρτάκι;

----------


## vastil

> Ποιο χαρτάκι;


Σε μερικές καμπίνες στην περιοχή μου στο πλάι έχει πιασμένο και διπλωμένο ένα χαρτάκι. Στις 12 καμπίνες πχ παρατηρησα πως είναι στις 5,6. Ντράπηκα να το βγάλω να το δω  :Cool: 


Edit δίπλα ακριβώς στη καμπίνα μπήκε ένας μεταλλικός στύλος. Αυτός είναι για τη ρευματοδοτηση;

- - - Updated - - -

Από τη γη έβγαινε ένα τσιμεντένιο έπαρμα στρογγυλό που έφερε καλώδια μέσα και πρόβαλαν έξω. Σήμερα παρατήρησα πως στη θέση αυτή τοποθετήθηκε μεταλλικός στύλος που φέρει δυο αυτάκια ψηλά. Αυτό είναι για ρευματοδότηση;

----------


## deniSun

> Σε μερικές καμπίνες στην περιοχή μου στο πλάι έχει πιασμένο και διπλωμένο ένα χαρτάκι. Στις 12 καμπίνες πχ παρατηρησα πως είναι στις 5,6. Ντράπηκα να το βγάλω να το δω 
> 
> 
> Edit δίπλα ακριβώς στη καμπίνα μπήκε ένας μεταλλικός στύλος. Αυτός είναι για τη ρευματοδοτηση;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Από τη γη έβγαινε ένα τσιμεντένιο έπαρμα στρογγυλό που έφερε καλώδια μέσα και πρόβαλαν έξω. Σήμερα παρατήρησα πως στη θέση αυτή τοποθετήθηκε μεταλλικός στύλος που φέρει δυο αυτάκια ψηλά. Αυτό είναι για ρευματοδότηση;


Μια φωτο θα βοηθούσε.

----------


## vastil



----------


## deniSun

Η απάντηση στο πρόβλημά σου είναι το rotate.

----------


## vastil

> Η απάντηση στο πρόβλημά σου είναι το rotate.


Συγγνώμη αλλά το παλιοiPhone δεν με αφήνει αλλιώς.

----------


## deniSun

Η κολώνα είναι για για ηλεκτροδότηση.

----------


## vastil

> Η κολώνα είναι για για ηλεκτροδότηση.


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Άρα λογικά κάπου στα κοντά είμαστε!

----------


## deniSun

> Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Άρα λογικά κάπου στα κοντά είμαστε!


Εξαρτάται.
1-3 μήνες για να είσαι μέσα για την πλήρη ενεργοποίηση της καμπίνας.

----------


## vastil

> Εξαρτάται.
> 1-3 μήνες για να είσαι μέσα για την πλήρη ενεργοποίηση της καμπίνας.


Θα αποκτήσω Ίντερνετ πάνω από 10mbps ούτε στα πιο τρέλα μου όνειρα! Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολυ

----------


## deniSun

> Θα αποκτήσω Ίντερνετ πάνω από 10mbps ούτε στα πιο τρέλα μου όνειρα! Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολυ


Αυτό να σκέπτεσαι για να παρηγορείσαι για τις καθυστερήσεις.
Και εγώ έτσι έκανα.
Όλοι τα ίδια περάσαμε.

----------


## glamour_services

Το χαρτάκι δεν βλέπω κάπου!

----------


## vastil

> Το χαρτάκι δεν βλέπω κάπου!


Δεν πρόλαβα να τις βγάλω με το χαρτάκι.θα δω εάν μπορέσω αύριο. Σε αυτές που είχε το χαρτάκι σε αυτές μπήκε ο στύλος.

----------


## glamour_services

Α, μάλιστα! Πάντως όντως ο στύλος δίπλα είναι ηλεκτροδότησης!

----------


## vastil

> Α, μάλιστα! Πάντως όντως ο στύλος δίπλα είναι ηλεκτροδότησης!


Ανέβα Ρετζικι να σε κεράσω καφέ όποτε ευκαιρισεις. Ελπίζω κάτι να γίνει και με το Ασβεστοχωρι γιατί φεύγω από το πατρικό μου με το κορίτσι μου και θέλω να έχω vdsl και εκεί. Αλλάχθηκαν οι καμπίνες και κόπηκε στη μέση ο δρόμος και έγιναν κάποια εργα(στο νέο σπίτι η καμπίνα είναι στα 15 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου)

----------


## glamour_services

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πρόσκληση, δυστυχώς αυτό τον καιρό είμαι σε κατάσταση φρενίτιδας! Αν δεν είχα και τη συνήθεια να περπατάω έστω μια ωρίτσα κάθε μέρα δεν θα προλάβαινα πλέον ούτε τις νέες καμπίνες να φωτογραφίζω για τους χάρτες!
Με χαρά πάντως είδα ότι επιτέλους το πέρασμα της οπτικής έφτασε στη γειτονιά μου. Σήμερα σταμάτησαν το πέρασμα στη Νικηφόρου Φωκά και αύριο σκάβουν τη Φλέμινγκ στην Πολίχνη όπου βρίσκεται και η καμπίνα 165 που με εξυπηρετεί. Οι καμπίνες ήδη έχουν τοποθετηθεί από την περασμένη εβδομάδα.


Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει σε καμία περίπτωση ότι θα δούμε VDSL σύντομα, ίσως καν ούτε έως το Μάρτιο του 2019 που υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να τελειώσει το έργο στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά. Ο ΟΤΕ καταρχάς δεν έχει κάνει την παραμικρή κίνηση να αλλάξει ούτε μία από τις σάπιες του, παρά μόνο έχει γράψει με σπρέι στο πεζοδρόμιο σε αρκετά σημεία το πού θα μπουν οι δικές του.

----------


## YAziDis

Στην Τσιμισκη ποιος περναει οπτικες;

----------


## glamour_services

Αν μιλάς για το ύψος της Πλατείας Εμπορίου (Λαδάδικα) η Vodafone!

----------


## vastil

Παρατηρώ ότι στην περιοχή μου Πεύκα σε απόσταση 5 μέτρων από την καμπίνα άνοιξαν δυο τρύπες edil στη μέση του δρόμου και γράφει τηλεπικοινωνιακά έργα. Αυτό γιατί είναι;


Δεν λέω δίπλα στη καμπίνα. Ή παραδίπλα. Λέω σε απόσταση περίπου 5μέτρων από την καμπίνα στη μέση του δρόμου.

----------


## deniSun

> Παρατηρώ ότι στην περιοχή μου Πεύκα σε απόσταση 5 μέτρων από την καμπίνα άνοιξαν δυο τρύπες edil στη μέση του δρόμου και γράφει τηλεπικοινωνιακά έργα. Αυτό γιατί είναι;
> 
> 
> Δεν λέω δίπλα στη καμπίνα. Ή παραδίπλα. Λέω σε απόσταση περίπου 5μέτρων από την καμπίνα στη μέση του δρόμου.


Κάποιος πάροχος μπορεί να επεκτείνει το δίκτυό του βλ hcn κλπ.

----------


## vastil

> Κάποιος πάροχος μπορεί να επεκτείνει το δίκτυό του βλ hcn κλπ.


Και έλεγα δεν θα έχουμε ποτέ vdsl  :Respekt:

----------


## deniSun

> Και έλεγα δεν θα έχουμε ποτέ vdsl


Ποτέ μην λες ποτέ
αλλά και:
μηδένα προ του τέλους μακάριζε.

----------


## Dimitris_80

Ακριβώς απέναντι από την πολυκατοικία που διαμένω υπάρχει η καμπίνα VDSL (απόσταση 5-10 μέτρα δηλαδή). Μέχρι πριν λιγο καιρο μου εδινε διαθεσιμοτητα 100Mbps, τώρα πλέον όχι. Τι στο καλό, γέμισαν οι πόρτες; Τώρα δίνει μόνο 50 (εδώ είμαι).

Τα χρονοδιαγράμματα αναβαθμίσεων πού τα βλέπουμε;

Περιοχή Χαριλάου, ακριβώς στο γήπεδο του Άρη.

----------


## gavliador

Αρχίσανε να αριθμούνε τις νέες καμπίνες VDSL στη γειτονιά μου . Σημαινει κάτι αυτό;

----------


## deniSun

> Αρχίσανε να αριθμούνε τις νέες καμπίνες VDSL στη γειτονιά μου . Σημαινει κάτι αυτό;


Τίποτε.

----------


## YAziDis

Άσχετο αλλά ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση για VDSL μέσω αστικού κέντρου.
Στην πολυκατοικία που είμαι, βρίσκομαι στην τελευταία καμπίνα που δεν έγινε VDSL. Στο ακριβώς επόμενο στενό ξεκινάνε οι νέες. Οπότε η διαθεσιμότητα από τον ΟΤΕ είναι για 30άρι μέσω αστικού κέντρου. Ο γείτονάς μου έχει το 30άρι και συγχρονίζει στα 14mbps, και 2,4 upload. Σε ένα πρόβλημα που είχα και ήρθε τεχνικός την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, πιάσαμε συζήτηση για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, και μου λέει δεν παίζει να πιάσει παραπάνω. Είναι λογικό αυτό;

----------


## geo9419

> Άσχετο αλλά ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση για VDSL μέσω αστικού κέντρου.
> Στην πολυκατοικία που είμαι, βρίσκομαι στην τελευταία καμπίνα που δεν έγινε VDSL. Στο ακριβώς επόμενο στενό ξεκινάνε οι νέες. Οπότε η διαθεσιμότητα από τον ΟΤΕ είναι για 30άρι μέσω αστικού κέντρου. Ο γείτονάς μου έχει το 30άρι και συγχρονίζει στα 14mbps, και 2,4 upload. Σε ένα πρόβλημα που είχα και ήρθε τεχνικός την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, πιάσαμε συζήτηση για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, και μου λέει δεν παίζει να πιάσει παραπάνω. Είναι λογικό αυτό;


Τι απόσταση εχεις από το Αστικό Κέντρο ? Γιατί σκεφτομαι και εγω να βαλω 30 VDSL από αστικό κέντρο μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες (μόνο τις βασεις εχουν βαλει εως τώρα). 
Στην Vodafone που ρωτησα γιατι οι υπολοιποι παροχοι δεν μου δειναν 30 VDSL μόνο ADSL στο τερματικό τους ειδα οτι η απόσταση ειναι 470 μετρα (εγω που μετρησα απο google ειμαι 650 μετρα) και οι ταχυτητες 27 mbps download και 10mbps upload. Τους ρωτησα θα μου δωσετε 10mbps upload και μου ειπαν ναι.

----------


## YAziDis

Τι να σου πω.. Το αστικό μου κέντρο είναι αυτό της ΕΡΜΟΥ και το σπίτι μου είναι Τσιμισκή με Παύλου Μελά.

----------


## deniSun

> Άσχετο αλλά ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση για VDSL μέσω αστικού κέντρου.
> Στην πολυκατοικία που είμαι, βρίσκομαι στην τελευταία καμπίνα που δεν έγινε VDSL. Στο ακριβώς επόμενο στενό ξεκινάνε οι νέες. Οπότε η διαθεσιμότητα από τον ΟΤΕ είναι για 30άρι μέσω αστικού κέντρου. Ο γείτονάς μου έχει το 30άρι και συγχρονίζει στα 14mbps, και 2,4 upload. Σε ένα πρόβλημα που είχα και ήρθε τεχνικός την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, πιάσαμε συζήτηση για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, και μου λέει δεν παίζει να πιάσει παραπάνω. Είναι λογικό αυτό;


Ναι είναι λογικό.
Οι καλωδιώσεις που βρίσκονται πολύ κοντά στο κέντρο ΕΡΜΟΥ είναι πολύ χάλια.
Έχω περιπτώσεις που είναι στα διπλανά τετράγωνα και κλειδώνουν στις τιμές που σου ανέφεραν.
Ένα μέρος του προβλήματος ήταν το crosstalk.
Το οποίο θα βελτιώνεται όσο ενεργοποιούνται οι νέες καμπίνες.
Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι η παλαιότητα και η φθορά των γραμμών.
Εγώ είμαι στα ~600μ από το κέντρο και κλείδωνα 30Μ.

----------


## YAziDis

Το αστειο της υποθεσης ειναι πως μολις εφυγε ο τεχνικος οπου με ενημερωσε για την κατασταση στη γειτονια μου (πως δυσκολα για πανω απο 19mbps) με πηραν τηλεφωνο απ το 13888 για προσφορα για το 30αρι και επεμενε πως ειδε της μετρησεις και ειναι μεταξυ 21-27mbps. Της ειπα ευγενικα πως κανει λαθος διοτι μοκις μιση ωρα πριν παρει μιλουσα με τον τεχνικο, και η ειρωνια ειναι πως επεμενε!  :ROFL:

----------


## glamour_services

Τα πυκνοκατοικημένα αστικά κέντρα είναι πραγματικά ό,τι χειρότερο υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή ακόμα και αν το DSLAM του ΟΤΕ απέχει και κάτω από τα 500 μέτρα. Οι λόγοι αναφέρθηκαν ήδη, παμπάλαιες καλωδιώσεις, βραχυκυκλώματα στο απόλυτο φουλ, crosstalk, σάπιες καμπίνες με βίδες, Χ/Κ και μπουάτ του 1821 και πάει λέγοντας! 
Είδα σε πολυκατοικία επί της Μακένζι Κινγκ 120 μέτρα από το Α/Κ της Ερμού και με το ζόρι να κλειδώνει 15mbps. Άνοιξα και τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή και η εικόνα τα έλεγε όλα... ΧΑΟΣ!
Πολλές φορές βοηθάει η αλλαγή βρόχου, αλλά επειδή στην πολύ πυκνή δόμηση συντρέχουν ταυτόχρονα πολλοί λόγοι, συνήθως είναι δώρον άδωρον.

Αντιθέτως στις λιγότερο πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές τα πράγματα παίζει να είναι και καλύτερα.
Στο δικό μου παράδειγμα, απέχω καλωδιακά από το Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά περίπου 1800 μέτρα. Όταν πρωτοέβαλα 24mbps κάπου στο 2008 κλείδωνα γύρω στα 12mbps. Με τα χρόνια βρέθηκα να κλειδώνω με το ζόρι 8 και αυτό με margin 6 άρι!
Η απάντηση τόσο από τον ΟΤΕ, όσο και από τη Wind, η κλασική, στην απόστασή μου και πολλά κλειδώνω!
Μια ωραία πρωία λοιπόν είδα ξαφνικά την ταχύτητα να έχει κάνει βουτιά στα 3mbps. Γράφω λοιπόν μια ωραιότατη επιστολή στην ΕΕΤΤ, και καθώς τυγχάνει να έχω στήσει τα περισσότερα ρούτερ στο τετράγωνο συντάσσω μία έκθεση με διευθύνσεις και ταχύτητες κλειδώματος από το ίδιο καφάο (165).
Αποτέλεσμα.... η Wind σκίστηκε να στείλει τεχνικά κλιμάκια και μετά από τρεις προσπάθειες και μία συνδυαστική ΟΤΕ/Wind ....
η ταχύτητά μου ανέβηκε και παρέμεινε εδώ και δύο χρόνια ελάχιστα πιο κάτω από 17mbps!!! Είμαι φυσικά πολύ ευχαριστημένος βάσει της απόστασής μου, αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν θα γινόταν αν πχ ζούσα στη Μακένζι Κινγκ!

----------


## deniSun

> Το αστειο της υποθεσης ειναι πως μολις εφυγε ο τεχνικος οπου με ενημερωσε για την κατασταση στη γειτονια μου (πως δυσκολα για πανω απο 19mbps) με πηραν τηλεφωνο απ το 13888 για προσφορα για το 30αρι και επεμενε πως ειδε της μετρησεις και ειναι μεταξυ 21-27mbps. Της ειπα ευγενικα πως κανει λαθος διοτι μοκις μιση ωρα πριν παρει μιλουσα με τον τεχνικο, και η ειρωνια ειναι πως επεμενε!


Καλά μην το ψάχνεις...
Από το τηλ. μέχρι και 200άρι μπορεί να σου πούνε ότι θα πιάνεις.

----------


## vastil

Ήρθε ένα συνεργείο στην περιοχή μου και με ένα καρούλι και ένα πράγμα σα γεννήτρια περνάνε ένα πορτοκαλί καλώδιο λεπτό σε σκάμμα που ανέφερα προηγουμένως. Οπτική ίνα? Το μεσημέρι είδα ότι έσπρωχναν το πορτοκαλί καλώδιο να το προωθήσουν 5 άτομα

----------


## pantelis

Ρε παιδιά με εκείνη την ερμη την ανακοίνωση της ετήσιας ανάθεσης σε voda wind τι έγινε;

----------


## glamour_services

Έλα και το φορτηγάκι με τα καφάο στάθμευσε στη γειτονιά μου!
Ξεπουλάμε λέμε!!!!   :Cool:

----------


## vastil

Δεδδηε ξεκίνησε την ρευματοδοτηση στα πεύκα. Έκαναν και μια ζημιά κατά το σκάψιμο και έσπασαν σωλήνα νερού. Επόμενο βήμα αφού μέσα στη βδομάδα είπαν πως ολοκληρώνεται η ρευματοδοτηση;

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεδδηε ξεκίνησε την ρευματοδοτηση στα πεύκα. Έκαναν και μια ζημιά κατά το σκάψιμο και έσπασαν σωλήνα νερού. Επόμενο βήμα αφού μέσα στη βδομάδα είπαν πως ολοκληρώνεται η ρευματοδοτηση;


Η ρευματοδότηση έτσι ξεκινάει? Με τοποθέτηση ξύλινης κολώνας ΔΕΗ?

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Ακριβώς απέναντι από την πολυκατοικία που διαμένω υπάρχει η καμπίνα VDSL (απόσταση 5-10 μέτρα δηλαδή). Μέχρι πριν λιγο καιρο μου εδινε διαθεσιμοτητα 100Mbps, τώρα πλέον όχι. Τι στο καλό, γέμισαν οι πόρτες; Τώρα δίνει μόνο 50 (εδώ είμαι).
> 
> Τα χρονοδιαγράμματα αναβαθμίσεων πού τα βλέπουμε;
> 
> Περιοχή Χαριλάου, ακριβώς στο γήπεδο του Άρη.


απαντάω μόνος τελικά  :Razz: , από χθες ξαναάνοιξε η διαθεσιμότητα για 100άρα και ζήτησα την αναβάθμιση! Όλα καλά!

----------


## vastil

Οι κολώνες της ΔΕΗ οι ξύλινες με πίσσα που τοποθετήθηκαν δίπλα ακριβώς στα καφαο είναι στα πλαίσια της ηλεκτροδότησης;

----------


## energy88

Τις τελευταίες μέρες παρατηρώ έντονη κινητικότητα στην Πολίχνη. Αφού πρώτα πέρασαν καλώδια ( πορτοκαλί χρώματος) που μάλλον πρόκειται για οπτικές ίνες δεν είμαι βέβαιος , σήμερα κάνουν εργασίες και στην καμπίνα που είναι κοντά στο σπίτι μου. Νομίζω θα την αλλάξουν.

----------


## glamour_services

Κάνε ένα κόπο να διαβάσεις και τα προηγούμενα!  :Wink: 
Ποιο νούμερο καμπίνας αλλάζουν? Αν είναι από τον ΟΤΕ καιρός ήταν!
Η Wind ήδη ξεκίνησε να βάζει τις δικές της στο κέντρο της Πολίχνης, ήδη εδώ και τρεις εβδομάδες είχε μαρκάρει τα σημεία στα πεζοδρόμια!

----------


## jacobgr

Και όχι μόνο στο κέντρο αλλά και από την άλλη στα Μετέωρα (Κέντρο Βάρνας).
Σήμερα έστησαν καμπίνες wind στην Φιλίππου, χθες είδα ότι ήταν έτοιμες και οι βάσεις τους στην Ακροπόλεως αλλά δεν πέρασα σήμερα να δω αν και εκεί βίδωσαν καμπίνες.
Άντε να δούμε...

----------


## Livas

> Και όχι μόνο στο κέντρο αλλά και από την άλλη στα Μετέωρα (Κέντρο Βάρνας).
> Σήμερα έστησαν καμπίνες wind στην Φιλίππου, χθες είδα ότι ήταν έτοιμες και οι βάσεις τους στην Ακροπόλεως αλλά δεν πέρασα σήμερα να δω αν και εκεί βίδωσαν καμπίνες.
> Άντε να δούμε...


Καμπίνες περνάνε αλλα δεν βλέπω να εχουν σκάψει πουθενά για να περάσει η γραμμη οπτικής μεχρι της καμπίνα...
Η θα γίνουν μετα αυτα μια και καλή  :Smile: 
Για τα μετέωρα μιλαω (έχουν βαλει σε εμενα επι Παστέρ και Καλλιθέας εδω και μερικές βδομάδες καμπινα μόνο το κουτί).

----------


## jacobgr

Έτσι όπως τα λες είναι αλλά όπως και να 'χει το κουτί είναι ένα βήμα.... 
Προφανώς είναι διαφορετικές εργολαβίες η τοποθέτηση των κουτιών και το άπλωμα της οπτικής και πιθανών να περιμένουν να στηθούν όλα τα κουτιά για να περάσουν και να τερματίσουν τις οπτικές μέσα τους.

----------


## deniSun

Καλό είναι να διαβάζετε και τις προηγούμενες σελίδες.
Έτσι για να μην γράφουμε τα ίδια και ίδια.
Όταν βλέπετε να στήνουν μια καμπίνα, δεν σημαίνει ότι αύριο ή την άλλη μέρα ή την άλλη εβδομάδα θα έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί.
Υπάρχει μεγάλη καθυστέρηση από την μια ενέργεια στην άλλη.
Αυτό ισχύει για όλες τις φάσεις: μεταφορά καλωδίων, πέρασμα οπτικής, ηλεκτροδότηση κλπ.
Όλοι τα ίδια περάσαμε και όλοι τα ίδια θα περάσετε.

----------


## energy88

> Καλό είναι να διαβάζετε και τις προηγούμενες σελίδες.
> Έτσι για να μην γράφουμε τα ίδια και ίδια.
> Όταν βλέπετε να στήνουν μια καμπίνα, δεν σημαίνει ότι αύριο ή την άλλη μέρα ή την άλλη εβδομάδα θα έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί.
> Υπάρχει μεγάλη καθυστέρηση από την μια ενέργεια στην άλλη.
> Αυτό ισχύει για όλες τις φάσεις: μεταφορά καλωδίων, πέρασμα οπτικής, ηλεκτροδότηση κλπ.
> Όλοι τα ίδια περάσαμε και όλοι τα ίδια θα περάσετε.


Δίκιο έχεις αλλά ακόμα και έτσι είναι θετικό σημάδι έστω και αν βρίσκονται σε πρώιμο στάδιο οι εργασίες. Να φανταστείς εγώ συγχρονίζω στα 6,5Mbps εδώ και χρόνια...(Πολίχνη)

----------


## deniSun

> Δίκιο έχεις αλλά ακόμα και έτσι είναι θετικό σημάδι έστω και αν βρίσκονται σε πρώιμο στάδιο οι εργασίες. Να φανταστείς εγώ συγχρονίζω στα 6,5Mbps εδώ και χρόνια...(Πολίχνη)


Εννοείται.

----------


## jacobgr

> Καλό είναι να διαβάζετε και τις προηγούμενες σελίδες.
> Έτσι για να μην γράφουμε τα ίδια και ίδια.
> Όταν βλέπετε να στήνουν μια καμπίνα, δεν σημαίνει ότι αύριο ή την άλλη μέρα ή την άλλη εβδομάδα θα έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί.
> Υπάρχει μεγάλη καθυστέρηση από την μια ενέργεια στην άλλη.
> Αυτό ισχύει για όλες τις φάσεις: μεταφορά καλωδίων, πέρασμα οπτικής, ηλεκτροδότηση κλπ.
> Όλοι τα ίδια περάσαμε και όλοι τα ίδια θα περάσετε.


Μην μας το χαλάς άσε μας να ελπίζουμε. Φυσικά και διαβάσαμε φυσικά και βλέπουμε τους ρυθμούς. Τουλάχιστον τώρα υπάρχει κάτι και λέμε ότι το αργότερο μέχρι το καλοκαίρι θα "πρέπει" να έχουμε πραγματικό Internet. Επίσης πάντα υπάρχει η ελπίδα οι εταιρίες να αποκτούν τεχνογνωσία και σε κάθε νέα περιοχή να ολοκληρώνουν λίγο γρηγορότερα από την προηγούμενη, λέμε τώρα....

----------


## vastil

Σήμερα συνέδεσαν και άλλες οπτικές ίνες με τις καμπίνες στην περιοχή μου. Όλα πάνε καλά. Κοντεύουμε. Αρχές του μήνα θα έχουμε επιτέλους Vdsl στα Πεύκα Θεσσαλονίκης. Το ίδιο και η Εξοχή που δουλεύουν πυρετωδώς.

Στα Πεύκα φυσάνε τις οπτικές ίνες. Η ρευματοδοτηση τελείωσε.

----------


## deniSun

> Μην μας το χαλάς άσε μας να ελπίζουμε. Φυσικά και διαβάσαμε φυσικά και βλέπουμε τους ρυθμούς. Τουλάχιστον τώρα υπάρχει κάτι και λέμε ότι το αργότερο μέχρι το καλοκαίρι θα "πρέπει" να έχουμε πραγματικό Internet. Επίσης πάντα υπάρχει η ελπίδα οι εταιρίες να αποκτούν τεχνογνωσία και σε κάθε νέα περιοχή να ολοκληρώνουν λίγο γρηγορότερα από την προηγούμενη, λέμε τώρα....


Όλοι με ένα όνειρο ζούμε.

----------


## YAziDis

Τωρα που ειπατε για οπτικες, πηρε το ματι μου Παυλου Μελα με Ζευξιδος να περνανε. Εντωμεταξυ τις προαλλες που ηρθε ο τεχνικος σπιτι μου ειπε πως η περιπχη οπου δεν μπηκαν καμπινες, μεχρι τελος 2019 θα παρουνε οπτικη απευθειας στο σπιτι. Υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να αρχισαν τις εργασιες;

----------


## Livas

> Καλό είναι να διαβάζετε και τις προηγούμενες σελίδες.
> Έτσι για να μην γράφουμε τα ίδια και ίδια.
> Όταν βλέπετε να στήνουν μια καμπίνα, δεν σημαίνει ότι αύριο ή την άλλη μέρα ή την άλλη εβδομάδα θα έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί.
> Υπάρχει μεγάλη καθυστέρηση από την μια ενέργεια στην άλλη.
> Αυτό ισχύει για όλες τις φάσεις: μεταφορά καλωδίων, πέρασμα οπτικής, ηλεκτροδότηση κλπ.
> Όλοι τα ίδια περάσαμε και όλοι τα ίδια θα περάσετε.


Μια χαρα διαβάσαμε και τις προηγούμενες σελίδες και δεν είπε κανείς αύριο θα έχουμε συνδεδεμένη καμπίνα. 
Απλά ο οτε πχ πρώτα σκάβει για καλώδια και στο τέλος βαζει την καμπίνα και μετα συνδέεται με ρευμα...

Εδω το παει "ανάποδα" η wind!!

----------


## vastil

Εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών μέσα στις καμπίνες στα Πεύκα από dataline. Λογικά είμαστε κοντά ώστε να γίνει και εμπορικά διαθέσιμο το vdsl

----------


## jacobgr

> Μια χαρα διαβάσαμε και τις προηγούμενες σελίδες και δεν είπε κανείς αύριο θα έχουμε συνδεδεμένη καμπίνα. 
> Απλά ο οτε πχ πρώτα σκάβει για καλώδια και στο τέλος βαζει την καμπίνα και μετα συνδέεται με ρευμα...
> 
> Εδω το παει "ανάποδα" η wind!!


Στη Νεάπολη στη Βενιζέλου, πάνω από το ρολόι περνάνε οπτικές. Είδα ότι φτάνουν σε κάποιο σημείο μέχρι μια καινούρια καμπίνα της wind οπότε μάλλον άρχισε και η φάση της τοποθέτησης οπτικών για την περιοχή του ΑΚ Βάρνας.

----------


## vastil

Ας παίξουμε με τις λέξεις. Επικοινώνησα με τη data line για τα Πεύκα. Δεν ξέρουν τι ακριβώς γίνεται στην περιοχή. Ωστόσο τα φορτηγάκια τους πηγαινοέρχονται σε kv και στο Ακ παρέα με την κοσμοτέ. Σχεδόν τελειώσαμε πιστεύω. Περιμένουμε την άλλη ή την παράλληλη εβδομάδα για διαθεσιμότητα. Όλα είναι έτοιμα. 


Τους πέτυχα μέσα στο kv να συνδέουν σε κάτι κυκλώματα τις ινες.

----------


## glamour_services

Εδώ και καιρό, ήδη από τέλη Αυγούστου σκάβουν στο Α/Κ Βάρνας και περνάνε τους σωλήνες. Δες τις δημοσιεύσεις μου με φωτογραφίες από τα έργα!




> Ας παίξουμε με τις λέξεις. Επικοινώνησα με τη data line για τα Πεύκα. Δεν ξέρουν τι ακριβώς γίνεται στην περιοχή. Ωστόσο τα φορτηγάκια τους πηγαινοέρχονται σε kv και στο Ακ παρέα με την κοσμοτέ. Σχεδόν τελειώσαμε πιστεύω. Περιμένουμε την άλλη ή την παράλληλη εβδομάδα για διαθεσιμότητα. Όλα είναι έτοιμα. 
> 
> 
> Τους πέτυχα μέσα στο kv να συνδέουν σε κάτι κυκλώματα τις ινες.


Νομίζω είσαι υπερβολικά αισιόδοξος. Πρέπει πρώτα να γίνουν οι δοκιμές αξιοπιστίας του δικτύου, να δούνε αν κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα πριν δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα, και από όσο ξέρω ο ΟΤΕ δεν δίνει τμηματικά στα Α/Κ ή όλοι μαζί ή καθόλου!

----------


## vastil

> Εδώ και καιρό, ήδη από τέλη Αυγούστου σκάβουν στο Α/Κ Βάρνας και περνάνε τους σωλήνες. Δες τις δημοσιεύσεις μου με φωτογραφίες από τα έργα!
> 
> 
> Νομίζω είσαι υπερβολικά αισιόδοξος. Πρέπει πρώτα να γίνουν οι δοκιμές αξιοπιστίας του δικτύου, να δούνε αν κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα πριν δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα, και από όσο ξέρω ο ΟΤΕ δεν δίνει τμηματικά στα Α/Κ ή όλοι μαζί ή καθόλου!



Λες ε? Οι άλλες καμπίνες στο νότιο τμήμα του Ρετζικιου είχαν ρευματοδοτηθει νωρίτερα από τις βόρειες. 
Άρα λες έχουμε δρόμο και άλλο ε?

----------


## glamour_services

Μια καμπίνα που ρευματοδοτείται δεν σημαίνει σε καμία περίπτωση ότι ξεκινάει την άλλη μέρα να δίνει υπηρεσία. Μακάρι να ξεκινούσαν και αύριο, η ιστορία όμως άλλα λέει...

----------


## vastil

> Μια καμπίνα που ρευματοδοτείται δεν σημαίνει σε καμία περίπτωση ότι ξεκινάει την άλλη μέρα να δίνει υπηρεσία. Μακάρι να ξεκινούσαν και αύριο, η ιστορία όμως άλλα λέει...


Επειδή τους είδα να περνάνε τον εξοπλισμό στο βόρειο τμήμα του Ρετζικιου υπέθεσα πως το πέρασαν και στο νότιο. Πάντως οι καμπίνες που έβαλαν είναι περισσότερες από αυτές που λέει το άρθρο. Θέλω να πιστεύω πως πριν το νέο έτος θα έχουμε vdsl. Οι δοκιμές ποσό χρόνο διαρκούν αν επιτρέπεται?

Η διαθεσιμότητα στο site της COSMOTE περιμένω να αλλάξει σε υπο διερεύνηση ή μπορεί να αλλάξει αμέσως σε διαθέσιμο?

----------


## talos_2002

Αυτή την στιγμή εργολάβος της ΔΕΔΔΗΕ σκάβει στην Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου 11 στον Δήμο Παύλου Μελά (Σταυρούπολη), για σύνδεση της VDSL καμπίνας 124 της Wind, δίπλα από την παλιά 405.
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7580

----------


## glamour_services

Βάλανε νούμερο στην διπλανή της 405 του ΟΤΕ, το 124? Θα πάω από εκεί Παρασκευή!
Νούμερα βάλανε επί της Γωγούση, η καμπίνα που συνδέεται στην 327 έχει το νούμερο 221!
Και αυτό είναι πολύ περίεργο πολύ απλά επειδή το Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά έχει 183 καμπίνες και η Wind θα βάλει σύνολο 149 (νομίζω).
Αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι μήπως επειδή η Wind καλύπτει τρία γειτονικά Α/Κ (Παύλος Μελάς, Αμπελόκηποι, Βάρνα) θα βάλει την αριθμοδότησή της στο σύνολο των καμπινών τους (γύρω στις 400).
Παρεμπιπτόντως έργα της ΔΕΔΔΗΕ γίνονται και επί της Καραολή Δημητρίου, όμως δεν ξέρω αν αφορούν τις καμπίνες, εδώ και ένα μήνα ο δήμος βάζει νέο ηλεκτροφωτισμό, μήπως είναι για αυτόν!

----------


## raven_gr

Καλημέρα,
Σήμερα στην πολίχνη στην Αγίου Παντελεήμονος, συνεργείο της EDIL έσκαβε δίπλα από την καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο! http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=5472

----------


## vastil

Είμαι δυσαρεστημένος. Άντε ρε παιδιά ολοκληρώστε τον έλεγχο ώστε να γίνει η διάθεση του vdsl. 

Εγώ τι περιμένω να μου βγάλει στο site του ΟΤΕ; Υπό διερεύνηση ή θα αλλάξει σε vdsl διαθεσιμότητα κατευθείαν.

Νομίζω ότι αυτή η αναμονή είναι η πιο γλυκιά. Ένα βήμα πριν γίνει διαθέσιμο το vdsl έχουν στηθεί όλα και περιμένουμε.


Είπα να γκρινιαξω για το γ@μωτο. Ξέρει κανείς ποσό χρόνο διαρκεί ο έλεγχος;

----------


## YAziDis

Παντως εμενα η καμπινα στη δουλεια εχει τελειωσει απ τον Μαιο και ακομη δεν εχει διαθεσιμοτητα. Just saying..

----------


## vastil

> Παντως εμενα η καμπινα στη δουλεια εχει τελειωσει απ τον Μαιο και ακομη δεν εχει διαθεσιμοτητα. Just saying..


Και με ρεύματα και φύσηξαν τις οπτικές ίνες με το μηχάνημα? Εδώ συνέδεαν τον εξοπλισμό μέσα στις καμπίνες με τις οπτικές ίνες. Το τελευταίο στάδιο πριν την διάθεση και ακόμα και καλά το ελέγχουν. Πότε είναι να παραδοθούν οι δικές σας? Εμάς με τη νέα ανακοίνωση περιμένουμε για Δεκέμβρη του 18

----------


## glamour_services

Ένα γρήγορο πέρασμα από την καμπίνα 124 της Wind την οποία ανέφερε ο talos_2002.
Τα έργα είναι ηλεκτροφωτισμού και φαίνεται και από τις φωτό.
 
ο πυλώνας που περάστηκε
 
 
 

Δίπλα ακριβώς στην καμπίνα 405 είδα ένα ΣΧ. Ι.Θ. που δεν το έχω δει σε άλλες, μάλλον σημαίνει σχετικά ίδια θέση.


Επίσης η Wind ήδη όντως άρχισε να βάζει νούμερα στις καμπίνες της. Απλά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί σε κάποιες έχει σκέτο και σε άλλες F μπροστά.
Παραδείγματα:
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7575 F122 δίπλα στην 404 του ΟΤΕ που δεν θα αλλάξει (δεν έχει γραμμένο με κόκκινο σπρέι)
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7583 F128 δίπλα στην απολύτως σάπια 410 που θα πάει 100 μέτρα πιο κάτω.

Δευτέρα πάντως συνεχίζανε εντατικά στο τρίγωνο της Πολίχνης με τα μπετά στις βάσεις των 129, 131, 132.

----------


## vastil

Σήμερα πήρα το 13888 και ζήτησα το adsl μου να μου έρθει μέσω καμπίνας μιας και 4 χρόνια είμαι στον ΟΤΕ. Πιστεύω ότι αν βρεθεί διαθέσιμη πόρτα ίσως τα πιάσω τα 12-13 mbps από τα 8 που πιάνω τώρα.

----------


## Iris07

> Επειδή τους είδα να περνάνε τον εξοπλισμό στο βόρειο τμήμα του Ρετζικιου υπέθεσα πως το πέρασαν και στο νότιο. Πάντως οι καμπίνες που έβαλαν είναι περισσότερες από αυτές που λέει το άρθρο. Θέλω να πιστεύω πως πριν το νέο έτος θα έχουμε vdsl. Οι δοκιμές ποσό χρόνο διαρκούν αν επιτρέπεται?
> 
> Η διαθεσιμότητα στο site της COSMOTE περιμένω να αλλάξει σε υπο διερεύνηση ή μπορεί να αλλάξει αμέσως σε διαθέσιμο?


Απ' ότι έχω διαβάσει και ακούσει καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων κάνει κανένα μήνα περίπου να δωθεί διαθεσιμότητα, 
από την στιγμή που είναι έτοιμη μία καμπίνα.

----------


## deniSun

Τώρα αν πω για 100οστή φορά ότι τα έχουμε πει αυτά και καλό είναι να ρίξετε μια ματιά στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα...
θα πεταχτεί κάποιος και θα πει ότι τα έχει διαβάσει όλα και του έχουν γίνει κατανοητά.
Παρεμπιπτόντως... θα συνεχίζει να γράφει τα ίδια και ίδια.

----------


## leonkoum

> Σήμερα πήρα το 13888 και ζήτησα το adsl μου να μου έρθει μέσω καμπίνας μιας και 4 χρόνια είμαι στον ΟΤΕ. Πιστεύω ότι αν βρεθεί διαθέσιμη πόρτα ίσως τα πιάσω τα 12-13 mbps από τα 8 που πιάνω τώρα.


Μπορεις αυτο να το κανεις?

----------


## vastil

> Μπορεις αυτο να το κανεις?


Νομίζω πως εάν λειτουργεί η καμπίνα(που λειτουργεί) και αν είσαι χρόνια πελάτης του ΟΤΕ ναι. Μόνο για ΟΤΕ ισχύει όμως. Θαρρώ πως πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις διετία στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## glamour_services

> Νομίζω πως εάν λειτουργεί η καμπίνα(που λειτουργεί) και αν είσαι χρόνια πελάτης του ΟΤΕ ναι. Μόνο για ΟΤΕ ισχύει όμως. Θαρρώ πως πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις διετία στον ΟΤΕ.


Μα ήδη από καμπίνα δεν παίρνεις? Μήπως εννοείς να σε κουμπώσουν πάνω στη VDSL μεριά της αλλαγμένης καμπίνας με προφίλ 24άρι? 24 θα πιάνεις αν το κατορθώσεις!

----------


## vastil

> Μα ήδη από καμπίνα δεν παίρνεις? Μήπως εννοείς να σε κουμπώσουν πάνω στη VDSL μεριά της αλλαγμένης καμπίνας με προφίλ 24άρι? 24 θα πιάνεις αν το κατορθώσεις!


Αυτό ζήτησα. Για να δούμε. Το θέλω μέχρι να διατεθεί το vdsl γιατί από το 13888 μου είπαν ότι παίρνω από ακ με απόσταση 1300 μέτρα.

----------


## glamour_services

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό όμως αν δεν λειτουργήσει η καμπίνα πρώτα. Προς το παρόν παίρνεις από την ίδια καμπίνα στη μεριά του ADSL που συνδέεται με το Α/Κ μέσω χαλκού, εξού και τα 1300 μέτρα απόσταση.

----------


## talos_2002

> Ένα γρήγορο πέρασμα από την καμπίνα 124 της Wind την οποία ανέφερε ο talos_2002.
> Τα έργα είναι ηλεκτροφωτισμού και φαίνεται και από τις φωτό


Και στην F127 της Wind επί της Τζαβέλα (στο Discount Markt) έσκαβαν το πρωί. Ελπίζω να μην ήταν πάλι κάποιο άλλο έργο. Όλα κολλητά στις καμπίνες τα κάνουν για να παίζουν με τον πόνο μας;  :Very Happy:

----------


## glamour_services

Ανεβαίνει σε λίγο νέο φωτογραφικό υλικό από τις εργασίες. Όντως τελικά μαζί με τα έργα ηλεκτροφωτισμού σκάβουν και για τα καλώδια ρεύματος των καμπινών.
Η Wind κινείται πολύ γρήγορα στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά. Θα την καθυστερήσει όμως πολύ ο ΟΤΕ, δεν έχει αλλάξει ακόμα ούτε μία από τις σάπιες του! Πότε περιμένει να γίνουν αυτά;

----------


## jacobgr

> Ανεβαίνει σε λίγο νέο φωτογραφικό υλικό από τις εργασίες. Όντως τελικά μαζί με τα έργα ηλεκτροφωτισμού σκάβουν και για τα καλώδια ρεύματος των καμπινών.
> Η Wind κινείται πολύ γρήγορα στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά. Θα την καθυστερήσει όμως πολύ ο ΟΤΕ, δεν έχει αλλάξει ακόμα ούτε μία από τις σάπιες του! Πότε περιμένει να γίνουν αυτά;



Ξεκίνησε στης Βάρνας. Άλλαξαν την 146 στα μετέωρα (Αγ Αντωνίου & Ακροπόλεως), μάλλον καλύτερα ξάπλωσαν την παλιά και έστησαν την καινούρια σε νέο τσιμεντένιο βάθρο,  η οποία σημειωτέων ήταν μαρκαρισμένη με ΙΘ και η καινούρια στήθηκε ακριβώς στην ίδια θέση με την παλιά. Επίσης σήμερα μάλλον προσπάθησαν να αλλάξουν και την 143 λίγο πιο κάτω αλλά πέσαν σε σωλήνα της ΕΥΑΘ και πλημύρισαν την Ακροπόλεως....

edit 4-12-18
Επιβεβαίωση: Αντικαταστάθηκαν, δίπλα στις νέες καμπίνες της wind και οι καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ στην Ακροπόλεως στα Μετέωρα (η 143 και η 146 Α/Κ Βάρνας)

----------


## Livas

Ποιος ο λογος που οτε αλλάζει τις καμπίνες της παλιές με καινούριες (παλιές) παλι?
Κερδιζει κάτι απο ολο αυτο? Για τιποτα λιγότερες απώλειες? Πιστεύω σύντομα θα αλλαχτεί και στα μετέωρα η 141 που ακριβώς διπλα εχεθ μπει καμπινα της wind!

----------


## deniSun

> Ποιος ο λογος που οτε αλλάζει τις καμπίνες της παλιές με καινούριες (παλιές) παλι?
> Κερδιζει κάτι απο ολο αυτο? Για τιποτα λιγότερες απώλειες? Πιστεύω σύντομα θα αλλαχτεί και στα μετέωρα η 141 που ακριβώς διπλα εχεθ μπει καμπινα της wind!


Απ ότι είδα αλλάζουν ρεγκλέτες.

----------


## glamour_services

Μερικές καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ έχουν ήδη σαρανταρίσει χωρίς υπερβολή, η σαπίλα που έχουν μέσα είναι κάτι το απίστευτο. Δεν αλλάζουν όμως (δυστυχώς) για αυτό το λόγο αλλά για το γεγονός ότι δεν έχουν ρεγκλέτες μέσα αλλά βίδες και δεν γίνεται να κουμπώσουν τα καλώδια που συνδέονται στις αντίστοιχες VDSL των εναλλακτικών παρόχων. 
Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε το εσωτερικό της παλιάς καμπίνας 330 που άλλαξε πριν καιρό ο ΟΤΕ στο Α/Κ Πλατείας Δημοκρατίας.
  

Μαζί με την αλλαγή ο ΟΤΕ αλλάζει στις περισσότερες και θέση έως λίγα μέτρα δίπλα. Στις καμπίνες που θα αλλαχτούν γράφει με κόκκινο σπρέι (όπως αποδείχθηκε εν τέλει) το νούμερο και το αν θα πάνε σε νέα θέση (Ν.Θ) ή ίδια θέση (Ι.Θ). Τη νέα θέση τη μαρκάρουν και στο πεζοδρόμιο.

Εδώ βλέπετε τις μαρκαρισμένες θέσεις για τις καμπίνες 321 (το γράφουν), και 313 (δεν το γράφουν).
 

Και εδώ κάποιες φωτό από τις εργασίες ηλεκτροδότησης στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά, συγκεκριμένα για την καμπίνα F125 (δίπλα στην 406 του ΟΤΕ).
 

Οι εργασίες τοποθέτησης της Wind συνεχίζονται γοργά στην Πολίχνη. Εδώ οι βάσεις για τις καμπίνες 137 και 141/142 (θα μπουν σε μία). Την πρώτη ήδη την τοποθέτησαν σήμερα.

----------


## ManosBoch

Και στη Νέα Πολιτεία περνάει καμπίνες η Wind. Έχω ήδη καταχωρήσει τς 450, 464, 476 και 482. Λογικά έχουν βάλει και τις υπόλοιπες σε εκείνη την περιοχή, απλά δεν βρήκα χρόνο να περάσω να τσεκάρω.

----------


## spiv4kl

Ζούμε τρομερές στιγμές στα Μετέωρα, από 8mbs στα 12mbs , 50% αύξηση, βέβαια ακόμα τους βλέπω στην 143 να φτιάχνουν, άντε να δούμε αν μείνει αυτή η ταχύτητα.

----------


## ManosBoch

Και μια ερώτηση για τους πιο ειδικούς. Θα αλλαχτούν όλες οι παλιές καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ με καινούριες που θα έχουν ρεγκλέτες ή κάποιες πιο σύγχρονες δεν χρειάζεται (π.χ. η 464 επί της οδού Ελευθερίας στη Νέα Πολιτεία);

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν τις αλλάζουν όλες. Τουλάχιστον αυτό έγινε στην περιοχή μας που την ανέλαβε η Vodafone. Φαντάζομαι το κάνουν μόνο σε όσες υπάρχει θέμα με τις οριολωρίδες που πιθανόν έχουν ελέγξει ότι δημιουργούν πρόβλημα ή είναι σε οικτρή κατάσταση.

----------


## ManosBoch

Και σε όσες είναι αν αλλαχθούν, γράφουν με σπρέι Ι.Θ. ή Ν.Θ. εξ αρχής πρωτού βάλουν τις νέες καμπίνες οι άλλοι πάροχοι; Ή μπορεί η σηματοδότηση για αλλαγή να γίνει εκ των υστέρων;

----------


## glamour_services

> Και σε όσες είναι αν αλλαχθούν, γράφουν με σπρέι Ι.Θ. ή Ν.Θ. εξ αρχής πρωτού βάλουν τις νέες καμπίνες οι άλλοι πάροχοι; Ή μπορεί η σηματοδότηση για αλλαγή να γίνει εκ των υστέρων;


Όπως γράφω και πιο πάνω, αλλάζουν μόνο όσες έχουν βίδες μέσα αντί για ρεγκλέτες. Σε αυτές συνήθως ο ΟΤΕ προσθέτει όσες δεν του "έφτασαν" τελικά και τους έκανε "μπακάλικη" επέκταση, όπως ακριβώς είναι η 464 και η 440 λίγο πιο κάτω. Στην πλειονότητα αυτών των καμπινών γράφει με σπρέι αλλά δεν είναι και απαραίτητο (πχ στην 321 δεν γράφει τίποτα αλλά θα την αλλάξει). Δες αν γράφει πουθενά KV στο πεζοδρόμιο εκεί δίπλα.




> Ζούμε τρομερές στιγμές στα Μετέωρα, από 8mbs στα 12mbs , 50% αύξηση, βέβαια ακόμα τους βλέπω στην 143 να φτιάχνουν, άντε να δούμε αν μείνει αυτή η ταχύτητα.


Αυτό έγινε καθαρά λόγω αλλαγής υλικού, έφυγε η σαπίλα οπότε βελτιώθηκε και η ταχύτητα! Αυτή είναι και η ταχύτητα που θα έχεις στο εξής αν δεν πας σε VDSL.

----------


## ManosBoch

> Όπως γράφω και πιο πάνω, αλλάζουν μόνο όσες έχουν βίδες μέσα αντί για ρεγκλέτες. Σε αυτές συνήθως ο ΟΤΕ προσθέτει όσες δεν του "έφτασαν" τελικά και τους έκανε "μπακάλικη" επέκταση, όπως ακριβώς είναι η 464 και η 440 λίγο πιο κάτω. Στην πλειονότητα αυτών των καμπινών γράφει με σπρέι αλλά δεν είναι και απαραίτητο (πχ στην 321 δεν γράφει τίποτα αλλά θα την αλλάξει). Δες αν γράφει πουθενά KV στο πεζοδρόμιο εκεί δίπλα.


Οκ ευχαριστώ!! Θα προσπαθήσω να περάσω σήμερα να δω αν γράφει τίποτα στο πεζοδρόμιο. Υπάρχει όμως και κάποια ανακοίνωση ως προς το ποιες καμπίνες θα αλλάξει ο ΟΤΕ; Όπως οι ανακοινώσεις της ΕΕΤΤ για τις νέες vdsl;

----------


## Jim Black

Δεν ξέρω αν το ανάφερε κάποιος φίλος πιο πάνω αλλά γίνονται εργασίες και στην Πολίχνη από την WIND. Αλλάζαν προχθές καμπίνες επί της οδού Λεωφόρου Στρατού.

----------


## glamour_services

Έχει αναφερθεί εκτενώς και με φωτογραφικό υλικό (έχουμε ξαναπεί καλό είναι να διαβάζετε το παρόν θέμα, θα σας λυθούν πολλές απορίες).
Η Wind απλά τοποθετεί νέες καμπίνες, ακόμα ο ΟΤΕ δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. Μόνο στα Μετέωρα αλλάζουν προς το παρόν από πλευράς Πολίχνης γιατί ανήκουν σε άλλο Α/Κ (Βάρνας).

----------


## jacobgr

Έχω την εντύπωση πάντως ότι η wind δεν νοιάζεται για το Α/Κ απλά αναπτύσσει τις καμπίνες και τις συνδέει μεταξύ τους με οπτικές ανεξαρτήτως κέντρου.
Δεν φαίνεται να  την πολυενδιαφέρει  από που παίρνει τηλεφωνία ο πελάτης, πιθανών αν σε κάποια στιγμή γυρίσει και αυτή σε voip να μην την ενδιαφέρει καθόλου. 
Απλά θα δώσει δίκτυο σε όλες τις καμπίνες με την όδευση που την βολεύει και τέλος.
Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποια αντίθετη συμβατική υποχρέωση μόνο...

----------


## glamour_services

Δεν είναι έτσι, ακριβώς γιατί η φύση του VDSL δεν μπορεί να ανεξαρτητοποιήσει την οπτική από το υπάρχον δίκτυο χαλκού αφού σε αυτό βασίζεται για τη διανομή του δικτύου ως τον τελικό πελάτη. Οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι εφόσον δεν προσφέρουν τηλεφωνία με το δικό τους χαλκό είναι υποχρεωμένοι να συνδεθούν στο υπάρχον δίκτυο (δηλαδή του ΟΤΕ) και για να ολοκληρωθεί η διαθεσιμότητα της υπηρεσίας είναι απαραίτητο ο ΟΤΕ να κάνει επίσης τις αντίστοιχες ενέργειες ώστε να συνδεθεί το δικό του δίκτυο χαλκού με το δίκτυο της οπτικής που περνάει ο εναλλακτικός πάροχος. Συνεπώς ούτε η Wind, ούτε η Vodafone δεν μπορεί να αναπτύξει κανένα δίκτυο VDSL ανεξαρτήτως του Α/Κ αφού πάνω σε αυτό βασίζεται. Εξάλλου και οι αναθέσεις από την ΕΕΤΤ έχουν γίνει ανά Α/Κ.
Στην τεχνολογία FTTH τα πράγματα φυσικά αλλάζουν άρδην...

----------


## vastil

Ερώτηση. Ποιον θα ρωτήσω για vdsl τους τεχνικούς της cosmote ή της dataline? Ένας dateline μου είπε πολύ σύντομα vdsl και ο άλλος μου είπε εεεε λογικά σε κανένα τρίμηνο. Σήμερα συνέδεαν τα καφαο με το Ακ.

----------


## gavliador

> Ερώτηση. Ποιον θα ρωτήσω για vdsl τους τεχνικούς της cosmote ή της dataline? Ένας dateline μου είπε πολύ σύντομα vdsl και ο άλλος μου είπε εεεε λογικά σε κανένα τρίμηνο. Σήμερα συνέδεαν τα καφαο με το Ακ.


Ουσιαστικά το ίδιο λένε. Ένα τρίμηνο είναι πολύ σύντομα.

----------


## vastil

> Ουσιαστικά το ίδιο λένε. Ένα τρίμηνο είναι πολύ σύντομα.


Άρα η τελευταία ανακοίνωση περί Q4 του 2018 είναι τρίχες κατσαρές αν κατάλαβα σωστά ε?

----------


## gavliador

> Άρα η τελευταία ανακοίνωση περί Q4 του 2018 είναι τρίχες κατσαρές αν κατάλαβα σωστά ε?


Σχεδόν σίγουρα. Και στη περιοχή μου ήταν για Q3 2018 και το πήγαν Q1 2019.

----------


## vastil

> Σχεδόν σίγουρα. Και στη περιοχή μου ήταν για Q3 2018 και το πήγαν Q1 2019.


Είναι σίγουρο δηλαδή έτσι; Επειδή η περιοχή μου ήταν για Q2 2018 του ΟΤΕ και με την τελευταία ανακοίνωση την πήγαν Q4 2018. Αρα λες χοντρικά ότι οι ανακοινώσεις οι τελευταίες δεν ισχύουν ε;

----------


## makiss73

> Ζούμε τρομερές στιγμές στα Μετέωρα, από 8mbs στα 12mbs , 50% αύξηση, βέβαια ακόμα τους βλέπω στην 143 να φτιάχνουν, άντε να δούμε αν μείνει αυτή η ταχύτητα.



Και εγω Μετέωρα (πλησιον Γαλαξια) αλλά τρέχω με 4-5mbs ! Είναι φυσιολογικο ή κάτι τρέχει με τον εξοπλισμό μου ? 
(δυστυχώς άσχετος με θέματα δυκτίου)

----------


## deniSun

> Άρα η τελευταία ανακοίνωση περί Q4 του 2018 είναι τρίχες κατσαρές αν κατάλαβα σωστά ε?


Σπάνια να πέσουν μέσα στο χρονοδιάγραμμα.

----------


## vastil

> Σπάνια να πέσουν μέσα στο χρονοδιάγραμμα.


Άρα περιμένουμε νέα ανακοίνωση οσονουπω?

----------


## deniSun

> Άρα περιμένουμε νέα ανακοίνωση οσονουπω?


Και πάλι μπορεί να μην πέσουν μέσα.
Στην δική μου περίπτωση είχαν βγει εκτός ~6μήνες από το χρονοδιάγραμμα και ~3μήνες από το νέο χρονοδιάγραμμα.

----------


## vastil

> Και πάλι μπορεί να μην πέσουν μέσα.
> Στην δική μου περίπτωση είχαν βγει εκτός ~6μήνες από το χρονοδιάγραμμα και ~3μήνες από το νέο χρονοδιάγραμμα.


Αρα το τρίμηνο είναι σίγουρο. Ζήτω συγγνώμη από το παιδί που τον αμφισβήτησα. Υποθέτω πως Γενάρη δεν γίνονται έργα και την άλλη βδομάδα σταματάμε ελεω Χριστουγέννων. Αρα μιλάμε στην καλύτερη για Μάρτιο Απρίλιο.

----------


## deniSun

> Αρα το τρίμηνο είναι σίγουρο. Ζήτω συγγνώμη από το παιδί που τον αμφισβήτησα. Υποθέτω πως Γενάρη δεν γίνονται έργα και την άλλη βδομάδα σταματάμε ελεω Χριστουγέννων. Αρα μιλάμε στην καλύτερη για Μάρτιο Απρίλιο.


Τίποτε δεν είναι σίγουρα.
Απλά λέω τι συνήθως συμβαίνει και τι συνέβη στην περίπτωσή μου.

----------


## vastil

> Τίποτε δεν είναι σίγουρα.
> Απλά λέω τι συνήθως συμβαίνει και τι συνέβη στην περίπτωσή μου.


Ξέρω και κατάλαβα. Πολλές συμπτώσεις δείχνουν τον κανόνα. Καλή καρδιά δεν θα πεθάνουμε κιόλας.

----------


## deniSun

> Ξέρω και κατάλαβα. Πολλές συμπτώσεις δείχνουν τον κανόνα. Καλή καρδιά δεν θα πεθάνουμε κιόλας.


Κάπως έτσι...

----------


## Livas

> Και εγω Μετέωρα (πλησιον Γαλαξια) αλλά τρέχω με 4-5mbs ! Είναι φυσιολογικο ή κάτι τρέχει με τον εξοπλισμό μου ? 
> (δυστυχώς άσχετος με θέματα δυκτίου)


Κοντα στον γαλαξια μενω και εγω...κλειδωνω 10-12 παντα...
4-5 οχι ποτε σίγουρα εχεις καποια βλάβη γραμμής η και καλώδια σου...

Ο μεσος ορος απο τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ για μετέωρα λένε πως είναι τα 8mbps.

----------


## glamour_services

Βρες από ποιο καφάο παίρνεις ακριβώς και θα σου πω....

----------


## makiss73

> Κοντα στον γαλαξια μενω και εγω...κλειδωνω 10-12 παντα...
> 4-5 οχι ποτε σίγουρα εχεις καποια βλάβη γραμμής η και καλώδια σου...
> 
> Ο μεσος ορος απο τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ για μετέωρα λένε πως είναι τα 8mbps.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, 
Μου κάνει πολυ εντύπωση αυτό που λες !Ειμαι σε αυτην την οικοδομη ενα μηνα. Μετακομισα απο αλλη οικοδομη παλι στα μετεωρα λιγο πιο πανω. και εκει ειχα 4-5Mbs. Μπορει να φταίνε οι καλωδιωσεις των οικοδομών? Ή το router μου ? εχω ενα TP-LINK 300Mbps ADSL2+ (της Wind πριν 3 χρόνια)

- - - Updated - - -




> Βρες από ποιο καφάο παίρνεις ακριβώς και θα σου πω....


Και πως θα βρώ απο ποιο καφάο παίρνω ?  :Smile:

----------


## glamour_services

Στην είσοδο της οικοδομής σου κάπου θα υπάρχει το κεντρικό κουτί, ντουλάπι, whatever όπου ξεκινάνε τα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ για τα διαμερίσματα. Εκεί μέσα ή έξω γράφει το νούμερο.

----------


## makiss73

> Στην είσοδο της οικοδομής σου κάπου θα υπάρχει το κεντρικό κουτί, ντουλάπι, whatever όπου ξεκινάνε τα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ για τα διαμερίσματα. Εκεί μέσα ή έξω γράφει το νούμερο.


Ok glamour .. θα επανελθω ! Ευχαριστω  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Βρες από ποιο καφάο παίρνεις ακριβώς και θα σου πω....


Καλησπέρα , Αυτο γράφει το καπάκι στον πινακα με τα καλωδια τηλεφωνου στην εισοδο της πολυκατοικιας. 
Τι σημαινουν ?

----------


## pantelis

Ότι είσαι συνδεδεμένος στο καφαο 141 με αρίθμηση ΟΤΕ.οποτε ψάχνεις στις λίστες με τις αναβαθμίσεις των παροχών  αν υπάρχει αυτός ο αριθμός.

----------


## vastil

Οι αναβαθμίσεις στα Αστικά Κέντρα για να υποστηρίξουν Vdsl έχουν γίνει; Π.χ για την περιοχή που πρόκειται να μετακομίσω Ασβεστοχωρι -Εξοχή ήταν να αναβαθμιστεί το 2014 το Αστικό Κέντρο. Τα καφάο τα αλλάζουν και φυσάνε τις οπτικές ίνες από ότι είδα χθες. Όμως τα Ακ έχουν αναβαθμιστεί;

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν χρειάζεται κάτι στο Α/Κ. Απλά οι οπτικές ίνες από αυτό, θα φθάσουν στις καμπίνες και στο DSLAM εντός αυτών.

----------


## makiss73

Καλησπέρα,
Μένω Μετέωρα Πολίχνης, πλησίον Γαλαξια, πέρνω απο το καφάο 141 (WIND). Αυτά τα νούμερα είναι φυσιολογικά ή πρέπει να το ψαξω ρε παιδιά?

----------


## glamour_services

Μπράβο Μάκη, από το 141 παίρνεις που σύμφωνα με την τοπολογία δικτύου έπρεπε να σου δίνει μεταξύ 8 και 12 Mbps και μάλιστα από ότι λένε κάποιες αναφορές έχει αλλάξει με νέο. Οπότε αυτές οι τιμές είναι απλά απαράδεκτες. Κοίτα αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωση εντός του σπιτιού αλλιώς δηλώνεις αίτημα για αλλαγή βρόχου να βρεις την υγειά σου όσο βέβαια επιτρέπει η περιοχή σου. Αυτό γιατί αν έχεις τέτοιο πρόβλημα τώρα, ούτε αν πας VDSL θα πιάνεις όσο πρέπει.
Εδώ είναι και το καφάο που σε τροφοδοτεί (πρέπει να περάσω ξανά να φωτογραφήσω τις αλλαγές).
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=6817

----------


## makiss73

> Μπράβο Μάκη, από το 141 παίρνεις που σύμφωνα με την τοπολογία δικτύου έπρεπε να σου δίνει μεταξύ 8 και 12 Mbps και μάλιστα από ότι λένε κάποιες αναφορές έχει αλλάξει με νέο. Οπότε αυτές οι τιμές είναι απλά απαράδεκτες. Κοίτα αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωση εντός του σπιτιού αλλιώς δηλώνεις αίτημα για αλλαγή βρόχου να βρεις την υγειά σου όσο βέβαια επιτρέπει η περιοχή σου. Αυτό γιατί αν έχεις τέτοιο πρόβλημα τώρα, ούτε αν πας VDSL θα πιάνεις όσο πρέπει.
> Εδώ είναι και το καφάο που σε τροφοδοτεί (πρέπει να περάσω ξανά να φωτογραφήσω τις αλλαγές).
> http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=6817



Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση glamour !
"πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωση εντός του σπιτιού" πως μπορω να το ελεγξω? αν εννοεις εντος της πολυκατοικίας, μπορεί ο ένοικος να κάνει κατι ? 
Υπάρχει κάποιο post με αυτο το θέμα ?
** Φωτο απο το 141 θα περασω εγω αυριο να βγαλω μια, ειμαι πολυ κοντά !

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση glamour !
> "πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωση εντός του σπιτιού" πως μπορω να το ελεγξω? αν εννοεις εντος της πολυκατοικίας, μπορεί ο ένοικος να κάνει κατι ? 
> Υπάρχει κάποιο post με αυτο το θέμα ?
> ** Φωτο απο το 141 θα περασω εγω αυριο να βγαλω μια, ειμαι πολυ κοντά !


 **  Λοιπον μολις αποσύνδεσα την τηλεφωνικη συσκευη στο υπνοδωματιο απο αυτην την πριζα της φωτο το Rate απο 3982 πήγε 5713 Kbps !!!  :Smile:  
Αλλη μια τετοια μπρίζα εχω και στην τουαλέτα ! (έλεος ) ... πρέπει να τις κάνω κατι ? τα τα αφήσω έτσι τα καλώδια ? Φυσικά έχω  αποσυνδέσει το μαύρο καλώδιο της φωτο.

----------


## glamour_services

Και μόνο που βλέπω τη συνδεσμολογία, όχι βέβαια τη δική σου αλλά του ηλεκτρολόγου, φρίττω! lol
Είναι προφανές ότι κάνει διέλευση μπακάλικη καθώς το δεύτερο ζευγάρι πάει σε άλλη πρίζα και η ένωση γινόταν στους πόλους της πρίζας που έβγαλες. Φώναξε τεχνικό να σε μετρήσει κάτω στο κεντρικό. Αν εκεί πιάνεις γύρω στο 8άρι πρέπει να γίνει κάτι εσωτερικά. Αν πιάνεις πιο κάτω πας για αλλαγή βρόχου. Βγάλε τη φωτό να δω αν άλλαξαν και το σάπιο του ΟΤΕ. Η 141 είναι πιο κοντά στο Α/Κ από την 143 και την 146. Δεν μπορεί εκείνες πλέον να πιάνουν 12άρια και εσύ τόσο, απλό είναι!
Α, και επίσης επειδή σίγουρα θα ακούσεις ότι η περιοχή δεν πιάνει παραπάνω, μην υποκύψεις στο παραμύθι. Τα ίδια έλεγαν και σε μένα όταν μία πρωία είδα την ταχύτητά μου να κατρακυλάει στο 3.5 και με την αλλαγή βρόχου πήγα 17! Εσύ βέβαια δεν θα πιάσεις τόσο, αλλά όσο περισσότερο πάει τόσο καλύτερα!

----------


## jacobgr

Από όσο είδα μέχρι το Σαββατο δεν είχαν αλλάξει την 141. Τελείωσαν (αλλάξαν) την 143 και την 146 στην Ακροπόλεως την 143 σε νέα θέση (είχε ΝΘ και την 146 στην ίδια Θέση (είχε ΙΘ). Μέχρι και σήμερα δουλεύαν την 135 στην Α. Παπανδρέου μπροστά στο καν-καν.
Όσο για τον συγχρονισμό, εγώ παίρνω από την 180 (Στην Κηφησίας ψηλά κοντά στον Αγ. Ραφαήλ). Όταν πρωτοέβαλα ADSL πριν από πολλά χρόνια  συγχρόνιζα κοντά στα 12. Τώρα παίζω στα 7,5 με το ζόρι(αρχικά σε forthnet και από τον περασμένο Ιούνιο σε wind). Να σημειώσω ότι από την πρώτη στιγμή σχεδόν είχα συνδέσει απευθείας UTP από το κουτί του ΟΤΕ στο ρούτερ. Επίσης ζήτησα από την Wind και κατέβασε το SNR στο 6 από το 9 που έχει και ο φίλος Μάκης (με πολύ υπομονή και επιμονή   :Twisted Evil:  ).

- - - Updated - - -

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι ούτε η 141 ούτε η 180 είναι μαρκαρισμένες με το γνωστό κόκκινο σπρέι, οπότε είναι πιθανόν να μην αλλάξουν.

----------


## vastil

Από COSMOTE με ενημέρωσαν πως τέλος οι διαθεσιμότητες για 30αρες. Μήπως οδεύουμε προς 50αρες και 100αρες;

----------


## matelas

> Από COSMOTE με ενημέρωσαν πως τέλος οι διαθεσιμότητες για 30αρες. Μήπως οδεύουμε προς 50αρες και 100αρες;


Και μένα μου δημιουργήθηκε η ίδια απορία αφού στην διαθεσιμότητα δεν υπάρχει πλεον 30αρα.

----------


## YAziDis

Μέχρι χθες-προχθές υπήρχε όντως η διαθεσιμότητα τουλάχιστον για τη γραμμή μου, και τώρα μου δίνει και εμένα μόνο το 50άρι. Η ειρωνεία είναι πως εγώ επειδή δεν παίρνω από καμπίνα αλλά από αστικό κέντρο, με το ζόρι μπορεί να πιάσω 20mbps.. Θέλω να δω τι θα πούνε αν διαλέξω 50άρι πακέτο, και δεν πιάνω προφανώς τις ταχύτητες τους.

----------


## vastil

Εντός του έτους θα είναι διαθέσιμο .Εκτός απροόπτου αν υπάρξει κάποιο ζήτημα κατά την κατασκευή του δικτύου που εκεί θα υπάρξει κάποια καθυστέρηση


Απάντηση της COSMOTE στην συνομιλία. Ελπίζω να μην τύχει τίποτα έκτακτο.

----------


## makiss73

Τεχνικό ε ...εννοεις μέσω Wind ? 
H  φώτο της 141 είναι τωρινη .. 

- - - Updated - - -

... και δυο ακόμη ερωτήσεις , και σόρρυ αλλά είναι η πρώτη φορα που ψάχνω το θέμα αυτο.
1. Οταν λέτε "συγχρονίζω" για ποια τιμή μιλάτε? την τιμή που δίνει το router ή μέτρηση της ταχύτητας downloading σε κάποιο speedtest site? 
(πχ. εμενα το router μου δίνει δυο τιμές:
Attainable Rate (Kbps):	7,200
Rate (Kbps):	5,974
και στο testmy.net μου δείνει 3,5 εως 4,5
Σε πόσο συγχρονίζω εγω ?)

2. Η αλλαγή του SNR (οχι πως ξέρω τι είναι αυτο αλλα τεσπα ..) συνίσταται ?

----------


## spiv4kl

Η 143 μετά την αλλαγή κλειδώνει περίπου 9,5mbs , η οποία είναι αναβάθμιση σε σχέση με τα 8mbs. Για μια μέρα είχε και 12mbs, λογικά μέχρι να τοποθετήσουν όλες τις συνδέσεις.

----------


## glamour_services

Και το 7200 που είναι το θεωρητικό μέγιστο είναι κοντά μεν σχετικά στο προσδοκώμενο της περιοχής αλλά πάλι λίγο. Κάλεσε τεχνικό να σε μετρήσει κάτω να είσαι σίγουρος. Επίσης τι SNR έχεις, στα στατιστικά που έβαλες δεν φαίνεται!

----------


## makiss73

> Και το 7200 που είναι το θεωρητικό μέγιστο είναι κοντά μεν σχετικά στο προσδοκώμενο της περιοχής αλλά πάλι λίγο. Κάλεσε τεχνικό να σε μετρήσει κάτω να είσαι σίγουρος. Επίσης τι SNR έχεις, στα στατιστικά που έβαλες δεν φαίνεται!


Καλησπέρα glamour, 
να καλεσω τεχνικό, εννοείς να πάρω τηλ την Wind και να ζητήσω τεχνικό?

----------


## glamour_services

Θα πάρεις τηλέφωνο το τεχνικό τμήμα της Wind θα τους αναφέρεις χαμηλή ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού σε σχέση με τους άλλους ενοίκους στην πολυκατοικία (πες ότι κλειδώνουν πάνω από 10 δεν μπορούν να το διασταυρώσουν ούτως ή άλλως). Αρχικά όμως θα ζητήσεις να σου μειώσουν το margin από 9 που είναι τώρα στα 6 για να αυξήσεις συγχρονισμό, βέβαια με 39 attenuation ίσως να μην είναι και πολύ καλή ιδέα. Μετά θα ζητήσεις να έρθει τεχνικός της Wind να σε μετρήσει κάτω.
Γενικά όμως τα Μετέωρα είναι αδικημένα, κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έχουν δικό τους Α/Κ, είναι πολύ μακριά από τη Βάρνα και έτσι όλοι λίγο πολύ κινούνται γύρω στο 10άρι. Τουλάχιστον να πιάσεις αυτό!

----------


## makiss73

> Θα πάρεις τηλέφωνο το τεχνικό τμήμα της Wind θα τους αναφέρεις χαμηλή ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού σε σχέση με τους άλλους ενοίκους στην πολυκατοικία (πες ότι κλειδώνουν πάνω από 10 δεν μπορούν να το διασταυρώσουν ούτως ή άλλως). Αρχικά όμως θα ζητήσεις να σου μειώσουν το margin από 9 που είναι τώρα στα 6 για να αυξήσεις συγχρονισμό, βέβαια με 39 attenuation ίσως να μην είναι και πολύ καλή ιδέα. Μετά θα ζητήσεις να έρθει τεχνικός της Wind να σε μετρήσει κάτω.
> Γενικά όμως τα Μετέωρα είναι αδικημένα, κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έχουν δικό τους Α/Κ, είναι πολύ μακριά από τη Βάρνα και έτσι όλοι λίγο πολύ κινούνται γύρω στο 10άρι. Τουλάχιστον να πιάσεις αυτό!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου glamour .. θα τις ακολουθήσω  :Smile:

----------


## jkoukos

Με 39dB εξασθένιση, δηλαδή περίπου 2800 "καλωδιακά" μέτρα, ακόμη και με 6 SNR δεν πιάνει τα 10Mbps. Κάπου στα 8,5-9 θα πάει, αλλά δεν το βλέπω.

----------


## glamour_services

Το θέμα είναι ότι έχει μεγαλύτερη εξασθένηση από το αναμενόμενο! Αν μπορεί ο spiv4kl να μας δώσει στατιστικά που παίρνει από την 143 που είναι 300 μέτρα ακόμα πιο μακριά θα έχουμε πιο ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα για τα προσδοκώμενα!

----------


## Livas

> Τεχνικό ε ...εννοεις μέσω Wind ? 
> H  φώτο της 141 είναι τωρινη .. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ... και δυο ακόμη ερωτήσεις , και σόρρυ αλλά είναι η πρώτη φορα που ψάχνω το θέμα αυτο.
> 1. Οταν λέτε "συγχρονίζω" για ποια τιμή μιλάτε? την τιμή που δίνει το router ή μέτρηση της ταχύτητας downloading σε κάποιο speedtest site? 
> (πχ. εμενα το router μου δίνει δυο τιμές:
> Attainable Rate (Kbps):	7,200
> ...


Η φωτο που έβαλες απλα ειναι η νεα καμπίνα της wind για vdsl Όταν με το καλπ συνδεθεί. Η καμπινα του ΟΤΕ η 141 είναι διπλα εκεινη η σαπια που βλέπεις και δεν βλέπω να αλλαζει οπως οι αλλες γιατι δεν εχει μαρκαριστει....

----------


## spiv4kl

Link Status Up 
Modulation Type ADSL_2plus 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 886/9098 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 859/9244 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 9.7/5.3 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 20.3/35 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 12.4/18.7 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Interleaved/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 4/96 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 4/8 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 1/2 symbols 
Profile N/A 
LinkEncap G.992.3_Annex_K_ATM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/346804 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 2737/303253717

H 143 ,150 ώρες up.

----------


## glamour_services

Ωραίος! Άρα η 141 είναι απαράδεκτο να φέρνει εξασθένιση 39. Ας φέρει ο φίλος ένα τεχνικό να του μετρήσει τη σύνδεση.

----------


## jkoukos

> Το θέμα είναι ότι έχει μεγαλύτερη εξασθένηση από το αναμενόμενο! Αν μπορεί ο spiv4kl να μας δώσει στατιστικά που παίρνει από την 143 που είναι 300 μέτρα ακόμα πιο μακριά θα έχουμε πιο ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα για τα προσδοκώμενα!


Και ποιος σου λέει ότι δεν έχει προβληματική εσωτερική καλωδίωση οπότε του δείχνει αυτή την εξασθένηση;
Τι στοιχεία έχει ο συγχρονισμός στον κεντρικό κατανεμητή της οικοδομής;

----------


## ManosBoch

Καλημέρα παιδιά!! Χθες περνώντας από την οδό Ελευθερίας είδα ότι έσκαψε η edil μπροστά από την καμπίνα 464 και έβαλαν και καπάκι για φρεάτιο!!!



Ίδιο σκάψιμο είδα και λίγο πιο κάτω παραδίπλα από την καμπίνα 476.. Επειδή ήταν νύχτα και ήμουν με το αυτοκίνητο δεν πρόσεξα αν είναι συνδεδεμένα αυτά τα δύο σημεία με σκάψιμο στο δρόμο.. Αν έχει κάποιος άλλος ενημέρωση για αυτές τις εργασίες ως προς το τι κάνουν, ας μας διαφωτίσει  :Smile:

----------


## glamour_services

> Και ποιος σου λέει ότι δεν έχει προβληματική εσωτερική καλωδίωση οπότε του δείχνει αυτή την εξασθένηση;
> Τι στοιχεία έχει ο συγχρονισμός στον κεντρικό κατανεμητή της οικοδομής;


Τα ίδια λέμε, πρέπει να τον μετρήσει κάτω τεχνικός!

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημέρα παιδιά!! Χθες περνώντας από την οδό Ελευθερίας είδα ότι έσκαψε η edil μπροστά από την καμπίνα 464 και έβαλαν και καπάκι για φρεάτιο!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ίδιο σκάψιμο είδα και λίγο πιο κάτω παραδίπλα από την καμπίνα 476.. Επειδή ήταν νύχτα και ήμουν με το αυτοκίνητο δεν πρόσεξα αν είναι συνδεδεμένα αυτά τα δύο σημεία με σκάψιμο στο δρόμο.. Αν έχει κάποιος άλλος ενημέρωση για αυτές τις εργασίες ως προς το τι κάνουν, ας μας διαφωτίσει


Δες πιο πίσω στο θέμα, έχω βάλει φωτογραφίες από αυτά. Σκάβουν φρεάτια για να περάσει η οπτική ίνα.

----------


## ManosBoch

> Δες πιο πίσω στο θέμα, έχω βάλει φωτογραφίες από αυτά. Σκάβουν φρεάτια για να περάσει η οπτική ίνα.


Μήπως μπερδεύεσαι;; Είναι νέες εργασίες αυτές. Δεν έχω δει πουθενά όσο πίσω και να έψαξα φωτογραφίες από αυτά (εξάλλου με εξαίρεση την 464, τις άλλες 2 καμπίνες επί της Ελευθερίας τις είχα ανεβάσει στο fttx προ ολίγων ημερών και δεν είχαν σκάψει τότε). Είχες ανεβάσει από άλλες καμπίνες στο Α.Κ. Παύλου Μελά.

----------


## glamour_services

Όταν λέω από αυτά, εννοώ τις εργασίες γενικά. Ίδιου τύπου εργασίες είναι παντού όπου σκάβει η Wind, τίποτα το διαφορετικό ή το ιδιαίτερο.

----------


## jkoukos

> Τα ίδια λέμε, πρέπει να τον μετρήσει κάτω τεχνικός!


Του προτείνεις "_Θα πάρεις τηλέφωνο το τεχνικό τμήμα της Wind θα τους αναφέρεις χαμηλή ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού σε σχέση με τους άλλους ενοίκους στην πολυκατοικία (πες ότι κλειδώνουν πάνω από 10 δεν μπορούν να το διασταυρώσουν ούτως ή άλλως)_", να κάνει κάτι που πιθανότατα δεν ισχύει και χωρίς να τον πληροφορήσεις ότι αν φταίει η εσωτερική καλωδίωση και όχι η εξωτερική, πιθανότατα θα χρεωθεί για τον έλεγχο αυτόν.
Η εσωτερική καλωδίωση είναι θέμα των χρηστών και όχι του κάθε παρόχου. Πρώτα επιβεβαιώνουμε ότι δεν είναι δικό μας το θέμα και μετά απευθυνόμαστε με σιγουριά στον πάροχο. Το ίδιο ισχύει σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες κοινής ωφέλειας.

----------


## ManosBoch

> Όταν λέω από αυτά, εννοώ τις εργασίες γενικά. Ίδιου τύπου εργασίες είναι παντού όπου σκάβει η Wind, τίποτα το διαφορετικό ή το ιδιαίτερο.


Γνωρίζεις αν περνάνε και την ίνα ή αν σκάβουν μόνο για να φτιάξουν κανάλια;

----------


## glamour_services

> Του προτείνεις "_Θα πάρεις τηλέφωνο το τεχνικό τμήμα της Wind θα τους αναφέρεις χαμηλή ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού σε σχέση με τους άλλους ενοίκους στην πολυκατοικία (πες ότι κλειδώνουν πάνω από 10 δεν μπορούν να το διασταυρώσουν ούτως ή άλλως)_", να κάνει κάτι που πιθανότατα δεν ισχύει και χωρίς να τον πληροφορήσεις ότι αν φταίει η εσωτερική καλωδίωση και όχι η εξωτερική, πιθανότατα θα χρεωθεί για τον έλεγχο αυτόν.
> Η εσωτερική καλωδίωση είναι θέμα των χρηστών και όχι του κάθε παρόχου. Πρώτα επιβεβαιώνουμε ότι δεν είναι δικό μας το θέμα και μετά απευθυνόμαστε με σιγουριά στον πάροχο. Το ίδιο ισχύει σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες κοινής ωφέλειας.


Για το λόγο αυτό υπάρχουν τα τεχνικά τμήματα! Θα τον ενημερώσουν τι να κάνει πριν έρθει ο τεχνικός, δεν τον στέλνουν τόσο εύκολα! Αφού λοιπόν τον παραπληροφορώ εγώ, που ήδη του είπα να κοιτάξει την πρίζα του εν τω μεταξύ, εσύ τι του προτείνεις να κάνει αντί να τα βάζεις μαζί μου? Πώς θα μετρηθεί κάτω για να είναι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα η καλωδίωσή του?




> Γνωρίζεις αν περνάνε και την ίνα ή αν σκάβουν μόνο για να φτιάξουν κανάλια;


Προς το παρόν περνάνε τα κανάλια/σωλήνες από αυτά που έχω δει έως τώρα.

----------


## jkoukos

> Για το λόγο αυτό υπάρχουν τα τεχνικά τμήματα! Θα τον ενημερώσουν τι να κάνει πριν έρθει ο τεχνικός, δεν τον στέλνουν τόσο εύκολα! Αφού λοιπόν τον παραπληροφορώ εγώ, που ήδη του είπα να κοιτάξει την πρίζα του εν τω μεταξύ, εσύ τι του προτείνεις να κάνει αντί να τα βάζεις μαζί μου? Πώς θα μετρηθεί κάτω για να είναι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα η καλωδίωσή του?.


Υπάρχει άρθρο στο φόρουμ από παλιά, για να κάνουμε τον σχετικό έλεγχο της εσωτερικής εγκατάστασης έως και την τελευταία πρίζα του σπιτιού.

----------


## glamour_services

Πολύ ωραίο άρθρο (του 2007) δεν το γνώριζα!
_Είναι προτιμότερο ο έλεγχος στον κατανεμητή μας να γίνει από εγκεκριμένο ηλεκτρολόγο ή τεχνικό τηλεπικοινωνιών. Μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε από τον πάροχό μας να μας στείλει τεχνικό για έλεγχο της γραμμής μας._

----------


## jkoukos

Τότε που ήταν τζάμπα, τις εποχές των παχιών αγελάδων προ κρίσης. 
H χρέωση πλέον είναι 25€ σε Cyta και Vodafone, 30€ σε Nova, 40€ σε Wind και δεν ξέρω στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## sosna

Διαβάζω συχνά πυκνά το παρόν νήμα, οπότε ας πω κ γω τον "πόνο" μου, μένω κέντρο κοντά στο Υπουργείο και στην πολυκατοικία έχει αριθμό 122. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τι παίζει με μας κ αν κανείς εδώ γύρω έχει vdsl?

Από όσο θυμάμαι το dslam μου είναι στην Πλατεία Δημοκρατίας αλλά δεν είμαι κ σίγουρος.

Στη cyta (έχω net και τηλέφωνο) που μπήκα να τσεκάρω διαθεσιμότητα δεν μου έδινε vdsl προγράμματα.

----------


## glamour_services

122 θα παίρνει VDSL, πρόσφατα έβαλαν την καμπίνα επί της Καραολή, δεν βρήκα χρόνο να περάσω να τη φωτογραφήσω! Ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει διαθέσιμο το VDSL, πήρε παράταση για Q1 2019!

----------


## sosna

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, πάνω στην Καραολή μένω οπότε την είδα την καμπίνα απλά δεν ήμουν σίγουρος ούτε θυμόμουν πότε θα έχουμε διαθεσιμότητα.

Ελπίζω να μην φτάσει το 2020.

Για να καταλάβω vdsl θα παρέχεται σε μένα από αυτή την καμπίνα ή από την Πλατεία Δημοκρατίας που με βγάζει οτι απέχω αρκετά?

----------


## glamour_services

Από αυτή την καμπίνα ακριβώς!

----------


## ManosBoch

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.. Σήμερα πέτυχα τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ τυχαία να κάνει κάτι εργασίες στην καμπίνα 482 και τον ρώτησα για την πρόοδο των εργασιών για το Α.Κ. Παύλου Μελά. Με ενημέρωσε ότι παρόλο που η προθεσμία είναι για Q1 2019, δεν θα γίνει αναβάθμιση μέχρι και το Q3. Και για το Α.Κ. Ελευθερίου μου είπε ότι πήγε για Q1 2019 (από Q4 2018). Το πολύ πολύ η Wind να ακολουθήσει την τακτική της Vodafone, να ενεργοποιήσει κάποιες καμπίνες μόνο και μόνο για να πιάσει την προθεσμία και να γλιτώσει πρόστιμα (το ίδιο έγινε για τον υπόλοιπο Εύοσμο, Α.Κ. Ελευθερίου που ενεργοποιήθηκαν μόνο 15 καμπίνες)... 

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να ξέρει τόσο καλά το χρονοδιάγραμμα της Wind, αλλά αν πέσει μέσα καλά κρασιά.......

----------


## gavliador

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά.. Σήμερα πέτυχα τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ τυχαία να κάνει κάτι εργασίες στην καμπίνα 482 και τον ρώτησα για την πρόοδο των εργασιών για το Α.Κ. Παύλου Μελά. Με ενημέρωσε ότι παρόλο που η προθεσμία είναι για Q1 2019, δεν θα γίνει αναβάθμιση μέχρι και το Q3. Και για το Α.Κ. Ελευθερίου μου είπε ότι πήγε για Q1 2019 (από Q4 2018). Το πολύ πολύ η Wind να ακολουθήσει την τακτική της Vodafone, να ενεργοποιήσει κάποιες καμπίνες μόνο και μόνο για να πιάσει την προθεσμία και να γλιτώσει πρόστιμα (το ίδιο έγινε για τον υπόλοιπο Εύοσμο, Α.Κ. Ελευθερίου που ενεργοποιήθηκαν μόνο 15 καμπίνες)... 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να ξέρει τόσο καλά το χρονοδιάγραμμα της Wind, αλλά αν πέσει μέσα καλά κρασιά.......


Οχι πως δεν το περιμέναμε.  :Sad:

----------


## ManosBoch

Από την άλλη βέβαια η Inalan επεκτείνει το δίκτυο της και θα έχουμε παραπάνω επιλογές.. Κάτι είναι και αυτό.

----------


## glamour_services

Ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ είχε δίκιο για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι *ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ θα είναι υπαίτιος για αυτή την καθυστέρηση*, καθώς *δεν έχει καν αλλάξει ακόμα ούτε μισή από τις σάπιες καμπίνες του* για να συνδεθούν οι νέες της Wind που μπαίνουν σωρηδόν πλέον (δεν τις προλαβαίνω καν).
Αντιθέτως, στο Α/Κ Βάρνας θα έχουμε πολύ πιο νωρίς ενεργοποίηση καθώς εκεί ο ΟΤΕ κινείται ταυτόχρονα με τη Wind στις αλλαγές. Δεν ξέρω γιατί γίναμε θύματα τέτοιας διάκρισης....

----------


## deniSun

> Από την άλλη βέβαια η Inalan επεκτείνει το δίκτυο της και θα έχουμε παραπάνω επιλογές.. Κάτι είναι και αυτό.


Προς τα που;

----------


## jacobgr

> Δεν ξέρω γιατί γίναμε θύματα τέτοιας διάκρισης....


Έχουμε μέσον και είμαστε και πιο ωραίοι χεχεχε  :ROFL: 

Πέρα από την πλάκα νομίζω ότι μιλάμε για μια εργολαβία και για τα δύο ΑΚ η οποία δουλεύει παράλληλα. Επίσης μεγάλο μέρος της Βάρνας (Ροδοχώρι , Μετέωρα) έχει αναπτυχθεί οικιστικά μέσα στην προηγούμενη δεκαετία και οι περισσότερες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ μάλλον δεν χρειάζονται αλλαγή σε αντίθεση με Σταυρούπολη και Πολίχνη χαμηλά.
Επίσης για την αλλαγή των καμπίνων του ΟΤΕ στα Μετέωρα (143 & 146) δεν είδα συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ αλλά της edil...

----------


## ManosBoch

> Προς τα που;


Σίγουρα έσκαψαν στην Δημοκρατίας και στην Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως (από τη την 25ης Μαρτίου και πάνω). Βάζουν και φρεάτια σε κάποια σημεία. Την αναβάθμιση την γράφει στο site τους. Μετά τις γιορτές θα ξεκινήσουν να δίνουν.

----------


## vastil

> Έχουμε μέσον και είμαστε και πιο ωραίοι χεχεχε 
> 
> Πέρα από την πλάκα νομίζω ότι μιλάμε για μια εργολαβία και για τα δύο ΑΚ η οποία δουλεύει παράλληλα. Επίσης μεγάλο μέρος της Βάρνας (Ροδοχώρι , Μετέωρα) έχει αναπτυχθεί οικιστικά μέσα στην προηγούμενη δεκαετία και οι περισσότερες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ μάλλον δεν χρειάζονται αλλαγή σε αντίθεση με Σταυρούπολη και Πολίχνη χαμηλά.
> Επίσης για την αλλαγή των καμπίνων του ΟΤΕ στα Μετέωρα (143 & 146) δεν είδα συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ αλλά της edil...


Ο ΟΤΕ δεν σκάβει ποτέ. Μόνο η edil εδώ Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## jkoukos

Βασικά κανείς πάροχος δεν έχει δικιά του συνεργεία και όλοι συνεργάζονται με εργολάβους.

----------


## glamour_services

> Έχουμε μέσον και είμαστε και πιο ωραίοι χεχεχε 
> 
> Πέρα από την πλάκα νομίζω ότι μιλάμε για μια εργολαβία και για τα δύο ΑΚ η οποία δουλεύει παράλληλα. Επίσης μεγάλο μέρος της Βάρνας (Ροδοχώρι , Μετέωρα) έχει αναπτυχθεί οικιστικά μέσα στην προηγούμενη δεκαετία και οι περισσότερες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ μάλλον δεν χρειάζονται αλλαγή σε αντίθεση με Σταυρούπολη και Πολίχνη χαμηλά.
> Επίσης για την αλλαγή των καμπίνων του ΟΤΕ στα Μετέωρα (143 & 146) δεν είδα συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ αλλά της edil...


Ενημερωτικά το Ροδοχώρι δεν ανήκει στο Α/Κ Βάρνας, αλλά στο Α/Κ Αποστόλου Παύλου, οι δε καμπίνες δεν αλλάζουν (δυστυχώς) λόγω παλαιότητας αλλά ανάλογα με τις ρεγκλέτες που διαθέτουν. Σίγουρα οι παλιότερες έχουν βίδες και είναι λογικό να αλλάζουν. Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι σε όλα μα όλα τα Α/Κ που είδα που θα καλύψουν εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι ο ΟΤΕ παράλληλα αλλάζει και τις καμπίνες του εκτός από τον Παύλο Μελά. Είναι απαράδεκτη η κατάσταση αυτή! Πότε περιμένουν να ξεκινήσουν δηλαδή, η Wind έχει σχεδόν τελειώσει με τις δικές της τοποθετήσεις! Υποτίθεται ότι και τα τρία Α/Κ (Παύλος Μελάς, Αμπελόκηποι, Βάρνα) πρέπει να παραδώσουν το ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα και ενώ η Wind φαίνεται συνεπής με το χρονοδιάγραμμα (εννοείται προ του τέλους μακάριζε), ο ΟΤΕ έχει κουνηθεί μόνο στη Βάρνα.

----------


## jacobgr

> Ενημερωτικά το Ροδοχώρι δεν ανήκει στο Α/Κ Βάρνας,


Σαν ροδοχωρι ξέρω την περιοχή πάνω από την Επταπυργίου και από το κολυμβητηριο Συκαιων μέχρι την Α Παπανδρέου. Αν δεν μιλάμε για διαφορετικές περιοχές τότε ο χάρτης δείχνει ΑΚ Βαρνας.

----------


## sakis221

Στην κασανδρου με ιουλιανου γωνια προστεθηκε η καμπινα της vodafone, φωτογραφια δεν εβγαλα λογω οτι ημουν στο αμαξι δεν μπορουσα να σταματησω.

----------


## GMaister22

Κανα νεο εχουμε για ποτε θα φτανουμε 100αρα/200αρα Πανοραμα???

----------


## andresalonika

> Κανα νεο εχουμε για ποτε θα φτανουμε 100αρα/200αρα Πανοραμα???




Περιοχή πάρκου κυκλοφοριακής αγωγής στον Νόμο.

----------


## GMaister22

> Περιοχή πάρκου κυκλοφοριακής αγωγής στον Νόμο.


εγω Μεγαλου Αλεξανδρου που ειμαι μονο 50 φτανω  :Sad:  ελεος...εχουμε κανενα νεο? η καμπινα ειναι στα 50 μετρα δηλαδη ελεος!!!

----------


## deniSun

> εγω Μεγαλου Αλεξανδρου που ειμαι μονο 50 φτανω  ελεος...εχουμε κανενα νεο? η καμπινα ειναι στα 50 μετρα δηλαδη ελεος!!!


Αυτό έχει σχέση με τις υπηρεσίες που σου προσφέρονται από το kv και όχι με την απόστασή σου από αυτό.

----------


## GMaister22

Σημερα εβαλα 200αρα!

Βλεπω επιασα αμεσως τα 20mbps upload αλλα το download ειναι ακομα 55mbps (ειχα 50/5) .. ποσο θελει για να ανεβει και αυτο ?

----------


## pantelikas

Εμείς οι ξεχασμένοι κοντά στο Θεαγένειο νοσοκομείο (τηλ κέντρο Ροστάν) δεν βλέπουμε φως. Ούτε 30άρα δεν μου δίνει ο ΟΤΕς.

----------


## ManosBoch

Και στη Νέα Πολιτεία (Εύοσμος) μια από τα ίδια.. Στην καλύτερη κλειδώνω 6mbps.. Άλλες φορές μένω στα 4mbps.. Και για vdsl, ούτε λόγος για κανένα χρόνο ακόμη τουλάχιστον.

----------


## pantelis

Μια από τα ίδια στην περιοχή Ιπποκράτειο Νοσοκομείο πάνω από Κωνσταντινουπόλεως.εχθες έβαλαν την 113 Κων/πόλεως με Ξενοφώντος.εγω στην 123 ,όπως και πόσοι άλλοι περιμένουμε τις αναθέσεις σε voda wind αλλά τίποτα.

----------


## sv2evs

> Και στη Νέα Πολιτεία (Εύοσμος) μια από τα ίδια.. Στην καλύτερη κλειδώνω 6mbps.. Άλλες φορές μένω στα 4mbps.. Και για vdsl, ούτε λόγος για κανένα χρόνο ακόμη τουλάχιστον.


Διασταύρωση ευόσμου πιο κάτω κλειδωμένος στα ~12. Το κουτί ήρθε και έκατσε απέναντι από το σπίτι μου. Άντε να δούμε πότε θα το πατήσουν το power...

----------


## glamour_services

Παίρνετε από διαφορετικά Α/Κ!

----------


## cbarbas

Γεια σας,

επειδη σημερα το ειδα και δεν ετυχε να δω να αναφερεται καπου, γνωριζα οτι θα γινει αυτοματα βασικα για αυτο και δε το ειχα πολυ ψαξει, στη σελιδα της VODAFONE που μπηκα σημερα να τσεκαρω για τη VDSL στη περιοχη μου, μετα τον ελεγχο με ρωτησε εαν θελω να ενημερωθω οταν γινει διαθεσιμη βαζοντας απλα στοιχεια επικοινωνιας, μαλλον το κανει γενικα ασχετα εαν εισαι συνδρομητης ή οχι.

----------


## GMaister22

Εβαλα 200αρα στο Πανοραμα. Επιανα ΜΟΝΟ 105mbps. Ηρθε τεχνικος και λεει οτι κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε να δινουν 200αρα γιατι δεν μπορει ο χαλκος στο δικτυο της COSMOTE δεν ειναι καλο. Αλλα ουτε κακο για να το αλλαξουν (αστειο.)

Τελικα ειμαι στα 150 μετρα απο την καμπινα και επειδη ο χαλκος δεν ειναι καλος (της COSMOTE) αλλα ουτε αρκετα κακος για να τον αλλαξουν, δεν μπορω να πιασω 200αρα αλλα μονο 100αρα.

Τραγικο δυστυχως

----------


## andresalonika

> Εβαλα 200αρα στο Πανοραμα. Επιανα ΜΟΝΟ 105mbps. Ηρθε τεχνικος και λεει οτι κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε να δινουν 200αρα γιατι δεν μπορει ο χαλκος στο δικτυο της COSMOTE δεν ειναι καλο. Αλλα ουτε κακο για να το αλλαξουν (αστειο.)
> 
> Τελικα ειμαι στα 150 μετρα απο την καμπινα και επειδη ο χαλκος δεν ειναι καλος (της COSMOTE) αλλα ουτε αρκετα κακος για να τον αλλαξουν, δεν μπορω να πιασω 200αρα αλλα μονο 100αρα.
> 
> Τραγικο δυστυχως


Από τα λεγόμενα του τεχνικού καταλαβαίνω ότι και σε σένα ήρθε ο ίδιος ο οποίος μου είπε ότι θα πιάνω με το ζόρι από 35 έως 42mbps (μετρημένο απευθείας στον κατανεμητή έξω) στην 50άρα επειδή είμαι πολύ μακρία απ'την καμπίνα μπλα μπλα τα γνωστά. Γι'αυτό έφερα τεχνικό, έκανε τις απαραίτητες αλλαγές στις πρίζες λόγω VoIP και τώρα μαξάρω την 50άρα άνετα με 18.7attenuation και 69mbps downstream attainable rate (στο 17a προφιλ).

Αρχικά ξεκίνα με τον τεχνικό..

----------


## deniSun

> Εβαλα 200αρα στο Πανοραμα. Επιανα ΜΟΝΟ 105mbps. Ηρθε τεχνικος και λεει οτι κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε να δινουν 200αρα γιατι δεν μπορει ο χαλκος στο δικτυο της COSMOTE δεν ειναι καλο. Αλλα ουτε κακο για να το αλλαξουν (αστειο.)
> 
> Τελικα ειμαι στα 150 μετρα απο την καμπινα και επειδη ο χαλκος δεν ειναι καλος (της COSMOTE) αλλα ουτε αρκετα κακος για να τον αλλαξουν, δεν μπορω να πιασω 200αρα αλλα μονο 100αρα.
> 
> Τραγικο δυστυχως


Σε τι απόσταση είσαι από το kv;

----------


## vastil

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά!
Τέλη Ιανουαρίου θα μετακομίσω. Το καφαο από το σπίτι μου είναι ούτε δέκα μέτρα. Το είδα και το επιβεβαίωσα. (Ο σπιτονοικοκύρης με είπε για 18 mbps σε 24 του ΟΤΕ δυστυχώς το Ακ είναι πολύ μακριά όποτε παίρνουμε όλοι από καμπίνες).

Στο 13888 με είπαν πως δεν υπάρχει vdsl στην περιοχή αν και οι καμπίνες έχουν ολοκληρωθεί και τα έργα προχωράνε με γοργούς ρυθμούς, κάποιοι άλλοι με είπαν από το 13888 να κάνω αίτηση για vdsl και θα δούμε αν θα απορριφθεί ή θα εγκριθεί. Στο site βγάζει υπό διερεύνηση. 


Τι κάνω?

----------


## deniSun

Κάπου τα έχεις μπερδέψει.
Το να παίρνεις από καμπίνα σημαίνει ότι αυτή έχει αλλαχθεί σε kv.
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση πιάνεις μέγιστες ταχύτητες.

Όταν παίρνεις από κέντρο οι ταχύτητες είναι μικρότερες λόγω της απόστασης.

----------


## vastil

> Κάπου τα έχεις μπερδέψει.
> Το να παίρνεις από καμπίνα σημαίνει ότι αυτή έχει αλλαχθεί σε kv.
> Σε αυτή την περίπτωση πιάνεις μέγιστες ταχύτητες.
> 
> Όταν παίρνεις από κέντρο οι ταχύτητες είναι μικρότερες λόγω της απόστασης.


Το κέντρο στην Εξοχή είναι στα 3,5km όποτε πάμε όλοι από καμπίνα. Όσοι ανήκουμε στον ΟΤΕ. Είναι η μοναδική περιοχή που ενώ το Ακ είναι στου βοδιού το κέρατο εμείς περνούμε από kv. Οι άλλες εταιρίες δίνουν από Ακ όχι όμως ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## deniSun

> Το κέντρο στην Εξοχή είναι στα 3,5km όποτε πάμε όλοι από καμπίνα. Όσοι ανήκουμε στον ΟΤΕ. Είναι η μοναδική περιοχή που ενώ το Ακ είναι στου βοδιού το κέρατο εμείς περνούμε από kv. Οι άλλες εταιρίες δίνουν από Ακ όχι όμως ο ΟΤΕ.


Διάβασε τι σου έγραψα.

----------


## jkoukos

> Το κέντρο στην Εξοχή είναι στα 3,5km όποτε πάμε όλοι από καμπίνα. Όσοι ανήκουμε στον ΟΤΕ. Είναι η μοναδική περιοχή που ενώ το Ακ είναι στου βοδιού το κέρατο εμείς περνούμε από kv. Οι άλλες εταιρίες δίνουν από Ακ όχι όμως ο ΟΤΕ.


Οι καμπίνες είναι στον προγραμματισμό για το Vectoring; Και αν ναι, για πότε είναι προγραμματισμένες;
Ρωτώ διότι αν έχουν αλλαχθεί οι καμπίνες και δίνει ADSL από αυτές και όχι VDSL, σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει φθάσει ακόμη η ημερομηνία που μπορεί να δώσει υπηρεσία στη λιανική διότι ο κανονισμός προβλέπει ταυτόχρονα να δώσει και στη χοντρική. Βάσει του κανονισμού υποχρεούται να ενημερώσει τουλάχιστον 4 μήνες πριν τους άλλους παρόχους για την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης της υπηρεσίας.

----------


## vastil

> Οι καμπίνες είναι στον προγραμματισμό για το Vectoring; Και αν ναι, για πότε είναι προγραμματισμένες;
> Ρωτώ διότι αν έχουν αλλαχθεί οι καμπίνες και δίνει ADSL από αυτές και όχι VDSL, σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει φθάσει ακόμη η ημερομηνία που μπορεί να δώσει υπηρεσία στη λιανική διότι ο κανονισμός προβλέπει ταυτόχρονα να δώσει και στη χοντρική. Βάσει του κανονισμού υποχρεούται να ενημερώσει τουλάχιστον 4 μήνες πριν τους άλλους παρόχους για την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης της υπηρεσίας.



Οι καμπίνες είναι να δώσουν vectoring Q4 του 2018. Ένα άλλο παιδί που ανέβασε στατιστικά, είπε πως ενώ πιάνει με ΟΤΕ Vdsl και γράφει vdsl στο 192.168.1.1 στην πραγματικότητα πιάνει adsl 2 plus. Περιοχή Ασβεστοχωρι. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στην περιοχή :-)

----------


## jkoukos

Που είναι αυτή η αναφορά του φίλου, για να ρίξουμε μια ματιά. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει ταυτόχρονα ένδειξη VDSL και ADSL.
α. Είτε θα έχει συγχρονισμό σε ADSL και ταχύτητα σε ADSL.
β. Είτε θα έχει συγχρονισμό σε VDSL και ταχύτητα σε ADSL.
γ. Είτε θα έχει συγχρονισμό σε VDSL και ταχύτητα σε VDSL.

Το πρώτο το έκανε παλαιότερα ο ΟΤΕ και σε ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις. Το δεύτερο είναι αυτό που εφαρμόζει αρκετές φορές σήμερα. Και τα 2 μόνο σε δικούς του πελάτες και σε δικές του καμπίνες.
Για να δώσει το τρίτο σε καμπίνα που είναι στον προγραμματισμό της ΕΕΤΤ, υποχρεωτικά θα ακολουθήσει τον κανονισμό, όπως τα ανέφερα παραπάνω.

----------


## vastil

> Που είναι αυτή η αναφορά του φίλου, για να ρίξουμε μια ματιά. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει ταυτόχρονα ένδειξη VDSL και ADSL.
> α. Είτε θα έχει συγχρονισμό σε ADSL και ταχύτητα σε ADSL.
> β. Είτε θα έχει συγχρονισμό σε VDSL και ταχύτητα σε ADSL.
> γ. Είτε θα έχει συγχρονισμό σε VDSL και ταχύτητα σε VDSL.
> 
> Το πρώτο το έκανε παλαιότερα ο ΟΤΕ και σε ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις. Το δεύτερο είναι αυτό που εφαρμόζει αρκετές φορές σήμερα. Και τα 2 μόνο σε δικούς του πελάτες και σε δικές του καμπίνες.
> Για να δώσει το τρίτο σε καμπίνα που είναι στον προγραμματισμό της ΕΕΤΤ, υποχρεωτικά θα ακολουθήσει τον κανονισμό, όπως τα ανέφερα παραπάνω.


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...χώρι/page2


Για ρίξε μια ματιά. Χρειαζόμαστε τα φώτα σου.

----------


## jkoukos

Ο φίλος παίρνει από miniDSLAM του ΟΤΕ και όχι από τις νέες υπαίθριες καμπίνες. Από αυτά, όπου τα έχει εγκαταστήσει ο ΟΤΕ δίνει μόνο σε δικούς του πελάτες.
Προφανώς όταν θα ολοκληρωθούν τα έργα στην περιοχή, ο καθένας θα πάρει υπηρεσία από το DSLAM της καμπίνας στην οποία ανήκει.
Τώρα το γιατί έχει τόσο χαμηλό Downstream, πιθανόν να είναι λόγω προβληματικών καλωδίων στην περιοχή ή κάτι άλλο. Μόνο με έλεγχο θα το δει.

----------


## vastil

> Ο φίλος παίρνει από miniDSLAM του ΟΤΕ και όχι από τις νέες υπαίθριες καμπίνες. Από αυτά, όπου τα έχει εγκαταστήσει ο ΟΤΕ δίνει μόνο σε δικούς του πελάτες.
> Προφανώς όταν θα ολοκληρωθούν τα έργα στην περιοχή, ο καθένας θα πάρει υπηρεσία από το DSLAM της καμπίνας στην οποία ανήκει.
> Τώρα το γιατί έχει τόσο χαμηλό Downstream, πιθανόν να είναι λόγω προβληματικών καλωδίων στην περιοχή ή κάτι άλλο. Μόνο με έλεγχο θα το δει.



Έβαλα τα στοιχεία της περιοχής μου σε nova. Μου λέει για 24αρη αλλά εντός του Φλεβάρη του 2016 θα έχω λέει vdsl 50αρη. Τι σημαίνει αυτό? 2016;;;;;

----------


## jkoukos

Ρώτα την Nova.  :Razz: 
Μάλλον λάθος στην καταχώρηση του έτους. Προφανώς μιλά για 2019. Αλλά και πάλι Nova είναι, μη παίρνεις τα γραφόμενά μου τοις μετρητοίς.

----------


## vastil

> Ρώτα την Nova. 
> Μάλλον λάθος στην καταχώρηση του έτους. Προφανώς μιλά για 2019. Αλλά και πάλι Nova είναι, μη παίρνεις τα γραφόμενά μου τοις μετρητοίς.


 :Cool: 

Εσυ στη θέση μου σε ποιον πάροχο θα πήγαινες? Το καφαο είναι μπροστά στο σπίτι μου(10 μέτρα)και παίρνω από αυτό το έλεγξα κιόλας. Έχει αλλαχθεί με νέο για να υποστηρίζει vectoring. Μπήκε στύλος αλλά δεν ξέρω αν πήρε ρεύμα.

----------


## jkoukos

Θα περίμενα και θα πήγαινα στον πρώτο που θα μου έδινε VDSL και φυσικά στο κόστος που αντέχει η τσέπη μου.
Σε όποιον κι αν πας, ο συγχρονισμός θα είναι ακριβώς ο ίδιος (λογικό αφού μιλάμε για κοινό DSLAM). Η εμπειρία στο διαδίκτυο είναι άλλο θέμα κι εκεί εξαρτάται από το δίκτυο του καθενός παρόχου.

----------


## vastil

> Θα περίμενα και θα πήγαινα στον πρώτο που θα μου έδινε VDSL και φυσικά στο κόστος που αντέχει η τσέπη μου.
> Σε όποιον κι αν πας, ο συγχρονισμός θα είναι ακριβώς ο ίδιος (λογικό αφού μιλάμε για κοινό DSLAM). Η εμπειρία στο διαδίκτυο είναι άλλο θέμα κι εκεί εξαρτάται από το δίκτυο του καθενός παρόχου.



Η σίγουρη λύση είναι οι πράσινοι; Η διαφορά στην τιμή είναι της τάξης των 2-3 ευρώ από τη nova. Wind κτλ δεν το ρισκάρω.
Άρα μέχρι Φλεβάρη μπορεί να έχω vdsl! Υπέροχα!!!!

Θέλω καλή ταχύτητα Ίντερνετ. Τηλεφωνία δεν πολυχρησιμοποιώ καθώς το COSMOTE family μου δίνει 3000 λεπτά για όλα τα δίκτυα. Σίγουρα θέλω δωρεάν σταθερά και υπεραστικά.

----------


## jkoukos

Προσωπικά για 2-3€ διαφορά πήγαινα με κλειστά μάτια σε ΟΤΕ.

----------


## vastil

> Προσωπικά για 2-3€ διαφορά πήγαινα με κλειστά μάτια σε ΟΤΕ.


Οκ προς τα εκεί σκέφτομαι και εγώ. Δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει με τους άλλους παρόχους αλλά λογικά όλοι θα δώσουν.

----------


## glamour_services

Vastil γιατί τα έχεις μπερδέψει φίλε μου;
Καταρχάς τα Πεύκα έχουν δικό τους DSLAM, είναι ξεχωριστό από αυτό της Εξοχής _(κωδικός Α/Κ 1693 Ρετζίκι - Πεύκα)_. Το ότι δεν βλέπεις κτίριο του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή των Πεύκων δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει DSLAM και ότι παίρνετε όλοι από καμπίνες με Α/Κ αυτό της Εξοχής στα 3.5χλμ! Ποιος σου είπε το αντίθετο;
Φυσικότατα λοιπόν όσες καμπίνες δεν θα αλλαχτούν από τον ΟΤΕ έδιναν και συνεχίζουν να δίνουν VDSL από το DSLAM των Πεύκων. Φίλοι μου επί της Κωστή Παλαμά έχουν VDSL 30άρα εδώ και 2 χρόνια (καμπίνα 101). Αν εξάλλου παίρνατε όλοι μόνο από καμπίνες στα Πεύκα στα 3.5 χλμ που απέχει το DSLAM της Εξοχής θα πιάνατε όλοι πάτο στις ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού, πώς θα γινόταν να κλειδώνει ο οποιοσδήποτε πάνω από 10 Mbps? Απλά πράγματα είναι!!!

----------


## vastil

> Vastil γιατί τα έχεις μπερδέψει φίλε μου;
> Καταρχάς τα Πεύκα έχουν δικό τους DSLAM, είναι ξεχωριστό από αυτό της Εξοχής _(κωδικός Α/Κ 1693 Ρετζίκι - Πεύκα)_. Το ότι δεν βλέπεις κτίριο του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή των Πεύκων δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει DSLAM και ότι παίρνετε όλοι από καμπίνες με Α/Κ αυτό της Εξοχής στα 3.5χλμ! Ποιος σου είπε το αντίθετο;
> Φυσικότατα λοιπόν όσες καμπίνες δεν θα αλλαχτούν από τον ΟΤΕ έδιναν και συνεχίζουν να δίνουν VDSL από το DSLAM των Πεύκων. Φίλοι μου επί της Κωστή Παλαμά έχουν VDSL 30άρα εδώ και 2 χρόνια (καμπίνα 101). Αν εξάλλου παίρνατε όλοι μόνο από καμπίνες στα Πεύκα στα 3.5 χλμ που απέχει το DSLAM της Εξοχής θα πιάνατε όλοι πάτο στις ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού, πώς θα γινόταν να κλειδώνει ο οποιοσδήποτε πάνω από 10 Mbps? Απλά πράγματα είναι!!!


Δεν μπέρδεψα. Κινούμαι και στα Πεύκα το πατρικό μου και στο σπίτι που φτιάχνω για να μετακομίσω.

Είναι δυο διαφορετικά Ακ ενδιαφέρομαι για vdsl και στις δυο περιοχές

----------


## pantelis

Απορία για vdsl αλλά από α/κ.παιρνω ήδη στη nova που είμαι,αν αλλάξω πάροχο τον Απρίλιο και πάω ΟΤΕ ,μιας και δεν δίνει πλέον 30αρι από ότι διαβάζω,θα μου δώσει 50αρι αν το απαιτήσω,παρόλο τον χαμηλό συγχρονισμό που θα έχω μιας και είμαι γύρω στα 1000μ. ;τώρα συγχρονίζει στα 26100mbps.

----------


## vastil

> Απορία για vdsl αλλά από α/κ.παιρνω ήδη στη nova που είμαι,αν αλλάξω πάροχο τον Απρίλιο και πάω ΟΤΕ ,μιας και δεν δίνει πλέον 30αρι από ότι διαβάζω,θα μου δώσει 50αρι αν το απαιτήσω,παρόλο τον χαμηλό συγχρονισμό που θα έχω μιας και είμαι γύρω στα 1000μ. ;τώρα συγχρονίζει στα 26100mbps.



Νομίζω πως η απόσταση που αναφέρεις είναι μεγάλη για να παίρνεις vdsl από Ακ. Μήπως παίρνεις από kv?

----------


## GMaister22

> Σε τι απόσταση είσαι από το kv;


Χρονια πολλα,

kv ειναι η καμπινα?
αν ναι τοτε 150-160 μετρα μου ειπαν

- - - Updated - - -




> Από τα λεγόμενα του τεχνικού καταλαβαίνω ότι και σε σένα ήρθε ο ίδιος ο οποίος μου είπε ότι θα πιάνω με το ζόρι από 35 έως 42mbps (μετρημένο απευθείας στον κατανεμητή έξω) στην 50άρα επειδή είμαι πολύ μακρία απ'την καμπίνα μπλα μπλα τα γνωστά. Γι'αυτό έφερα τεχνικό, έκανε τις απαραίτητες αλλαγές στις πρίζες λόγω VoIP και τώρα μαξάρω την 50άρα άνετα με 18.7attenuation και 69mbps downstream attainable rate (στο 17a προφιλ).
> 
> Αρχικά ξεκίνα με τον τεχνικό..


Λογικα ηρθε ο ιδιος εμενα ομως μετρησε κατευθειαν στο  splitter του συγκροτηματος, εγω ετσι κ αλλιως εχω καλωδιο απο το splitter και αυτο κουμπωνει κατευθειαν πανω στο ρουτερ, μετα το ρουτερ δινει στις εσωτερικες πριζες του ςσππιτιου

----------


## deniSun

> Χρονια πολλα,
> 
> kv ειναι η καμπινα?
> αν ναι τοτε 150-160 μετρα μου ειπαν


Οι καινούργιου τύπου καμπίνες.

----------


## GMaister22

> Οι καινούργιου τύπου καμπίνες.


ναι, τοτε στα 161 μετρα νομιζω μου ειχαν πει

θεωρείται κοντα?

----------


## deniSun

> ναι, τοτε στα 161 μετρα νομιζω μου ειχαν πει
> 
> θεωρείται κοντα?


Ναι...

----------


## ifaigios

Ρε παιδιά KV = κα-φάο = Kabelverzeuger = υπαίθριος κατανεμητής = παλιές καμπίνες

νέες καμπίνες = VDSL mini-DSLAMs

Για ADSL/VDSL από Α/Κ η συνδεσμολογία πάει ως εξής:

Α/Κ (DSLAM) -> χαλκός -> KV -> χαλκός -> σπίτι

Για VDSL από καμπίνα:

Α/Κ -> οπτική ίνα -> καμπίνα VDSL (DSLAM) -> χαλκός -> KV -> χαλκός -> σπίτι

ΥΓ. Στην περίπτωση του ΟΤΕ, τα VDSL mini-DSLAMs και το KV σχεδόν πάντα "συστεγάζονται" σε μία ενιαία νέου τύπου καμπίνα, όταν γίνεται η αλλαγή. Στην περίπτωση των εναλλακτικών όμως, είτε η καμπίνα VDSL και το KV είναι δίπλα-δίπλα και ξέχωρα, είτε πολλές φορές τοποθετείται 1 καμπίνα VDSL για 3-4 διαφορετικά KV, οπότε υπάρχει μετρήσιμη απόσταση μεταξύ τους.

----------


## slalom

Α/Κ -> οπτική ίνα -> καμπίνα VDSL (DSLAM) -> χαλκός -> σπίτι

----------


## ifaigios

> Α/Κ -> οπτική ίνα -> καμπίνα VDSL (DSLAM) -> χαλκός -> σπίτι


Δες το ΥΓ που πρόσθεσα παραπάνω.

----------


## GMaister22

> Ναι...


αρα για να να πιανω 105/200 θα πρεπει να ειναι τερμα χαλια ο χαλκος του οτε

----------


## andresalonika

> Χρονια πολλα,
> 
> kv ειναι η καμπινα?
> αν ναι τοτε 150-160 μετρα μου ειπαν
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Λογικα ηρθε ο ιδιος εμενα ομως μετρησε κατευθειαν στο  splitter του συγκροτηματος, εγω ετσι κ αλλιως εχω καλωδιο απο το splitter και αυτο κουμπωνει κατευθειαν πανω στο ρουτερ, μετα το ρουτερ δινει στις εσωτερικες πριζες του ςσππιτιου


Και σε μένα μέτρησε απ'εξω...
Όμως λόγω VoIP και 50άρας (πόσο μάλλον εσύ με 200άρα) δεν μπορείς να μαξάρεις τη γραμμή σε σπίτι με πολλές πρίζες (που φαντάζομαι δεν θα έχεις μόνο μια πρίζα). Οπότε την πρώτη πρίζα η οποία είναι διπλή στην περίπτωσή μου, την μια υποδοχή την κάνεις μόνο για vdsl και την άλλη τηλεφωνία. Το ρούτερ μόνο σ'εκείνη τη πρίζα και καθάρισα.

----------


## GMaister22

> Και σε μένα μέτρησε απ'εξω...
> Όμως λόγω VoIP και 50άρας (πόσο μάλλον εσύ με 200άρα) δεν μπορείς να μαξάρεις τη γραμμή σε σπίτι με πολλές πρίζες (που φαντάζομαι δεν θα έχεις μόνο μια πρίζα). Οπότε την πρώτη πρίζα η οποία είναι διπλή στην περίπτωσή μου, την μια υποδοχή την κάνεις μόνο για vdsl και την άλλη τηλεφωνία. Το ρούτερ μόνο σ'εκείνη τη πρίζα και καθάρισα.


Ναι έτσι είναι και μένα!

----------


## andresalonika

> Ναι έτσι είναι και μένα!


Δοκίμασες κανένα άλλο ρούτερ; Το Speedport Plus?

----------


## GMaister22

> Δοκίμασες κανένα άλλο ρούτερ; Το Speedport Plus?


Ναι αυτό έχω το plus...Τι να σου πω ξέρω γω...λες να μην ισχύει αυτό που είπε ο τεχνικός?

----------


## vastil

Εμένα στο πατρικό μου δεν μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα η nova. Εκεί που θα μετακομίσω βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα μέσα στο Φλεβάρη του 2016! Άρα ζω το 2015!!!! Καλή χρόνια φίλτατοι και χρόνια πολλά. Τέλος πάντων ούτε στο messenger γνώριζαν να με απαντήσουν.

----------


## KeRMiT75

Off Topic





> KV = κα-φάο = Kabelverzeugerverzweiger






Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!

----------


## pantelis

Παίρνω από α/κ εν γνώση μου VDSL,δεν έχει αλαχθεί το καφαο που συνδέομαι(123 κέντρο ροσταν)σε νέου τύπου καμπίνα .

----------


## ksavvas

> Ο φίλος παίρνει από miniDSLAM του ΟΤΕ και όχι από τις νέες υπαίθριες καμπίνες. Από αυτά, όπου τα έχει εγκαταστήσει ο ΟΤΕ δίνει μόνο σε δικούς του πελάτες.
> Προφανώς όταν θα ολοκληρωθούν τα έργα στην περιοχή, ο καθένας θα πάρει υπηρεσία από το DSLAM της καμπίνας στην οποία ανήκει.
> Τώρα το γιατί έχει τόσο χαμηλό Downstream, πιθανόν να είναι λόγω προβληματικών καλωδίων στην περιοχή ή κάτι άλλο. Μόνο με έλεγχο θα το δει.


Καλή χρονιά σε όλους,
Επειδή τα στατιστικά είναι δικά μου, να διευκρινίσω ότι όντως η σύνδεση είναι με το mini dslam του Ασβεστοχωρίου.
Η σύνδεση είναι vdsl2 17a αλλά η ταχύτητα για τα πανηγυρια.
Ο ΟΤΕ λέει ότι οφείλεται στην απόσταση αλλά το attenuation δεν το δικαιολογεί. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι λόγω κατάστασης δικτύου, κάτι που δυστυχώς θα μας συντροφεύει και στη εποχή του VDSL.
Έστω και έτσι πάντως , καλύτερα τα 13-14 της vdsl παρά τα 4 της ADSL.

----------


## jkoukos

H εξασθένιση δείχνει "καλωδιακή" απόσταση ~1500 μέτρα. Αλλά ακόμη και με αυτή θεωρητικά σε καλή γραμμή έπρεπε να έχεις 20-22Mbps.
Τι έλεγχοι έχουν γίνει;

----------


## ksavvas

Αυτή ήταν περίπου και η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού όταν μπήκε το mini dslam. Με τον καιρό άρχισε να πέφτει σταδιακά ώσπου κατέληξε στα 5 Mbps (με ADSL 2 πάντα).
Με την αλλαγή σε vdsl ξαναπήγε στα 18 αλλά και πάλι σταδιακά κατεληξε στα 13 με 14 στην καλύτερη περίπτωση. Ώρες ώρες συγχρονίζει και σε ADSL mode, αλλα με reset επανέρχεται. Έχω δώσει τουλάχιστον πέντε φορές βλάβη, ηρθαν ,είδαν, μέτρησαν και αποφάνθηκαν ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Την τελευταία φορά μάλιστα μου είπαν ότι αν ξαναδώσω βλάβη θα με χρεώσουν για "άσκοπη κλήση". Για το πρόβλημα φυσικά καμμία εξήγηση η ενέργεια αποκατάστασης. Take it or leave it ήταν η απάντηση.
Πάντως , όσο συγχρονίζει στην πρώτη μπρίζα του σπιτιού, τόσο συγχρονίζει και στην σύνδεση από την κολώνα (μη γελάτε, εναέρια είναι η σύνδεση) στο κουτί σύνδεσης του σπιτιού. Άρα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στην καλωδίωση μέσα στο σπιτι μάλλον.
Τέλος πάντων, είμαστε και off topic, ας ελπίσουμε να αλλαξει η κατάσταση με τις καινούργιες καμπίνες.

----------


## Liquid

Καλησπέρα στην κοινότητα, 

Είμαι και εγώ ένας από τους κλασσικούς που θα ρωτήσει για το vdsl στον Εύοσμο. Παρατήρησα πως το thread είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλο και πήγα μέχρι τις 30 πρώτες σελίδες του και μετά απελπίστηκα για αυτό είπα να κάνω ένα account και να ρωτήσω απευθείας. Στον Εύοσμο από το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε σκάβανε για να βάλουν τα καφάο του VDSL. Μη τα πολυλογώ μέσα Δεκεμβρίου τελείωσε η όλη διαδικασία, το καφάο είναι πλέον ολοκληρωμένο από όλες τις πλευρές ( Ίνες, αριθμο κτλπ ) , και το ακούω πως μέσα στην ημέρα ανάβει αρκετές φορές. Θεωρητικά πιστεύω πως το τεστάρουν πριν το δώσουν. Η αρμόδια εταιρία είναι η vodafone. Κάθε φορά που ρωτούσαμε τους εργάτες που δουλεύαν μας λέγανε άλλοι τελη Νοεμβρη, αλλοι τον Δεκέμβριο και άλλοι με την καινούρια χρονιά, ωστόσο ακόμα δεν έχει δοθεί διαθεσιμότητα με αποτέλεσμα να ξεχνάω όλα αυτά τα χρόνια του πολιτισμού που μας διέπουν και να χάνω τα λογικά μου επειδή δεν μπορώ να δω ένα απλό stream σε 720p εν έτη 2019. 

Η ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής, για όποιον user γνωρίζει φυσικά να μου απαντήσει:

- Υπάρχει κάποια μηχανή αναζήτησης για τα καφάο ώστε να μπορέσω να βρω ποτε θα ανοίξει διαθεσιμότητα; ( Παρένθεση, μίλησα ήδη με την forthnet που έχω αυτή την στιγμη, και με διαβεβαίωσαν πως όταν δώσει η vodafone διαθεσιμότητα θα δώσουν και οι ίδιοι. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει αλλά το αναφέρω.) Σε οποια site και να έχω μπει , είτε στην vodafone είτε στη forthnet , κανένα δεν βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα αυτή την στιγμή. Γενικότερα υπάρχει κάποιος από εδώ μέσα που να είναι κάτοικος Ευόσμου και να γνωρίζει για το θέμα ή έστω κάποιος να μου πει τι γίνεται πάνω κάτω;

Με συγχωρείτε για το σχόλιο σεντόνι, ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## talos_2002

Ξεκίνησαν οι ηλεκτροδοτήσεις στον δήμο Παύλου Μελά. Αυτές τις ημέρες είχαμε κομπρεσέρ για έργα ηλεκτροδότησης της καμπίνας Η122 της Wind στην οδό Ιασωνίδου (όπισθεν ΑΓΝΟ).

----------


## glamour_services

Ναι, έχουν περάσει ρεύμα και σε άλλες βασικά σχεδόν σε όσες έχουν νούμερο επάνω.
Σήμερα πήγα μια βόλτα Νεάπολη και είδα ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει αλλάξει σχεδόν όλες τις παλιές καμπίνες δίπλα στις οποίες μπήκαν οι νέες της Wind. Μου φαίνεται το Α/Κ Βάρνας θα είναι εντός χρονοδιαγράμματος, άντε να δούμε στον Παύλο Μελά...

----------


## ManosBoch

Και πάλι μετά την ηλεκτροδοτηση δεν νομίζω να δώσουν άμεσα τις υπηρεσίες. Στο πατρικό μου έβαλε τις νέες καμπίνες ο ΟΤΕ τον Μάιο (μαζί με ηλεκτροδοτησεις κλπ) αλλά τις υπηρεσίες τις δίνουν τώρα.. 8 μήνες μετά. Οπότε το Q1 2019 το βρίσκω ουτοπικό. Μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης...

----------


## jacobgr

Μπορεί να μάθαν την δουλειά τους και τις διαδικασίες όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι και να είμαστε τυχεροί οι της Βάρνας... 
Άντε να δούμε....

----------


## pantelis

Καλημέρα, ρε παιδιά τι γίνεται με τις ανακοινώσεις  voda-wind για την πρώτη ετήσια αναθεση;

----------


## deniSun

> Καλημέρα, ρε παιδιά τι γίνεται με τις ανακοινώσεις  voda-wind για την πρώτη ετήσια αναθεση;


Τι γίνεται;

----------


## Iris07

Τίποτα.. ?  :Cool: 
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...nts/1stYearly/

Δεν ήταν και υποχρεωτικές νομίζω.. 
εδώ ακόμη τρέχουν και δεν φτάνουν στις περιοχές που έχουν Wind & Voda..

Μπήκαμε τώρα στο '19..

----------


## deniSun

> Τίποτα.. ? 
> https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...nts/1stYearly/
> 
> Δεν ήταν και υποχρεωτικές νομίζω.. 
> εδώ ακόμη τρέχουν και δεν φτάνουν στις περιοχές που έχουν Wind & Voda..
> 
> Μπήκαμε τώρα στο '19..


Κατά τα άλλα... ο ΟΤΕ καθυστερούσε...

----------


## pantelis

Γίνεται ότι να ναι φίλε. Καθυστερήσεις σε υπάρχουσες αναθέσεις και καθυστερήσεις σε ανακοινώσεις. Γα.... Το είναι η όλη φαση

----------


## downfoot

Καλησπέρα,

Μένω στην περιοχή Σαράντα Εκκλησιές και έχουν αλλαχθεί όλες οι καμπίνες (δεν ξέρω αν το λέω σωστά) με VDSL καμπίνες.

Μάλιστα έχει τελειώσει και το σκάψιμο εδώ και λίγο καιρό.

Ερώτηση 1: πότε να περιμένουμε διαθεσιμότητα VDSL στην περιοχή?
Ερώτηση 2: θα δούμε βελτίωση στην ADSL γραμμή λόγω αυτής της αναβάθμισης?

Έχω διαβάσει κάμποσες σελίδες αλλά δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη με το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Liquid

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Μένω στην περιοχή Σαράντα Εκκλησιές και έχουν αλλαχθεί όλες οι καμπίνες (δεν ξέρω αν το λέω σωστά) με VDSL καμπίνες.
> 
> Μάλιστα έχει τελειώσει και το σκάψιμο εδώ και λίγο καιρό.
> 
> Ερώτηση 1: πότε να περιμένουμε διαθεσιμότητα VDSL στην περιοχή?
> Ερώτηση 2: θα δούμε βελτίωση στην ADSL γραμμή λόγω αυτής της αναβάθμισης?
> 
> ...


Μη περιμένεις απάντηση ( Στο συγκεκριμένο post τουλάχιστον ), έχω κάνει παρόμοια ερώτηση και δεν πήρα απάντηση, θεωρώ πως τα μέλη δεν γνωρίζουν κάτι πάνω σε αυτόν τον τομέα.

Εμπειρικά σου απαντάω πως εμένα στον Εύοσμο τα σκαψίματα έχουν τελειώσει από το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε, οι ίνες και όλα τα διαδικαστικά περάστηκαν Οκτώβριο, λειτουργούν εδώ και 1 μηνα και βάλε οι καμπίνες ( Θεωρώ πως τις τεστάρουν, και ακόμα δεν έχει δοθεί διαθεσιμότητα..) Συγνώμμη που σου κόβω τα φτερά αλλά πιθανολογώ πως θα αργήσει ακόμα.

----------


## sdikr

> Μη περιμένεις απάντηση ( Στο συγκεκριμένο post τουλάχιστον ), έχω κάνει παρόμοια ερώτηση και δεν πήρα απάντηση, θεωρώ πως τα μέλη δεν γνωρίζουν κάτι πάνω σε αυτόν τον τομέα.
> 
> Εμπειρικά σου απαντάω πως εμένα στον Εύοσμο τα σκαψίματα έχουν τελειώσει από το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε, οι ίνες και όλα τα διαδικαστικά περάστηκαν Νοέμβριο, λειτουργούν εδώ και 1 μηνα και βάλε οι καμπίνες ( Θεωρώ πως τις τεστάρουν, και ακόμα δεν έχει δοθεί διαθεσιμότητα..) Συγνώμμη που σου κόβω τα φτερά αλλά πιθανολογώ πως θα αργήσει ακόμα.


Αυτά έχουν απαντηθεί πολλές φορές 

σίγουρα θα έχεις διαβάσει κάπου για τους 6 μήνες
Δεν υπάρχει βελτίωση στις απλές adsl εκτός απο περιπτώσεις που γίνεται μεταφορά των adsl στην καμπινα

----------


## Livas

Παρατηρώ μια παύση κινήσεών στην περιοχή για το α.κ βαρνας...
Μακάρι να γινει κανα μπαμ και να κινητοποιηθούν γρήγορα wind/ ote / συνεργεία... :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## pantelikas

Περιοχή Ευκλείδη πάνω στην κουβέντα για την πτώση της ταχύτητας (είμαι στα 8 αντί για 16 που είναι το σύνηθες) σε γραμμή up to 24Μbps μου λέει η υπάλληλος μπορείτε να βάλετε vdsl 50άρι. Της λέω προχώρα το, τόσον καιρό δεν είχε διαθεσιμότητα. Θέλω το modem όμως να πιάνει 40+ της λέω κι εκεί δαγκώνεται και μου λέει στην περιοχή σας μέχρι 32 πιάνουν οι γείτονες. Και γιατί μου προτείνεις το 50άρι τότε; καταλαβαίνετε άρχισε ο μονόλογος, απλά με άκουγε. To γρήγορο ιντερνετ θα φτάσει με το μετρό

----------


## pantelis

Κοντογειτονες είμαστε.μας πάνε από καλοκαιρι σε καλοκαιρι

----------


## arist1988

Ερωτησεις: 
1.Πειτε μου οποιος γνωριζει, αν μια καμπινα ειτε vodafone ειτε wind αν παρει νουμερο- κωδικο ( να αναγραφεται πανω της) σημαινει οτι λειτουργει ?  
1α.αν οχι σε ποσο διαστημα αναμενεται η λειτουργεια της? 
2.σε ενα ΑΚ η παροχη υπηρεσειων μεσω των νεων καμπινων γινεται ταυτοχρονα σε ολες ή και μεμονομενα ?

----------


## deniSun

> Ερωτησεις: 
> 1.Πειτε μου οποιος γνωριζει, αν μια καμπινα ειτε vodafone ειτε wind αν παρει νουμερο- κωδικο ( να αναγραφεται πανω της) σημαινει οτι λειτουργει ?  
> 1α.αν οχι σε ποσο διαστημα αναμενεται η λειτουργεια της? 
> 2.σε ενα ΑΚ η παροχη υπηρεσειων μεσω των νεων καμπινων γινεται ταυτοχρονα σε ολες ή και μεμονομενα ?


1. όχι
2. εξαρτάται σε ποια φάση βρίσκεται
3. μεμονωμένα

----------


## arist1988

> 1. όχι
> 2. εξαρτάται σε ποια φάση βρίσκεται
> 3. μεμονωμένα


την πληροφορια για το ποτε και για το ποια φαση βρισκεται απορω γιατι δεν ενημερωνουν καπως τουλαχιστον στο τηλ κεντρο που παιρνεις να σου λενε να ξες. ( σου λενε μονο αν ειναι διαθεσιμο δλδ οτι μαθαινεις και απο το ιντερνετ)

----------


## deniSun

> την πληροφορια για το ποτε και για το ποια φαση βρισκεται απορω γιατι δεν ενημερωνουν καπως τουλαχιστον στο τηλ κεντρο που παιρνεις να σου λενε να ξες. ( σου λενε μονο αν ειναι διαθεσιμο δλδ οτι μαθαινεις και απο το ιντερνετ)


Είναι διαφορετικές εταιρείες που αναλαμβάνουν εργολαβικά το έργο.
Οπότε έχουν και αυτοί το δικό τους χρονοδιάγραμμα.

----------


## vastil

Edil με πινακίδα τηλεπικοινωνιακά έργα, στη μέση του δρόμου. Ανοίγουν κάτι μικρά φρεάτια 20 * 20 . Τι ρόλο εξυπηρετούν;

Δεν θα έπρεπε αν επιτρέπεται αυτά να ανοιχθούν πριν την εγκατάσταση των καμπίνων; Δεν μιλάω για τα μεγάλα φρεάτια του ΟΤΕ. Τα ανοιγουν σήμερα πρωί και μέχρι το μεσημέρι τα κλείνουν βάζοντας το μεταλλικό καπάκι που λέει ΟΤΕ. Τα ανοίγουν κατά μήκος των καμπίνων.


Νομίζω ότι μέχρι τον άλλο μήνα θα ξεκινήσει. Το 90% των καμπίνων έχουν ηλεκτροδοτηθεί. Είχαν ανοίξει και στο Ακ κοντά προχθές το πρωί αλλά μέχρι το μεσημέρι είχαν βάλει τα μικρά καπάκια του ΟΤΕ.




Ελπίζω και στο Ασβεστοχωρι να γίνουν οι ανάλογες εργασίες.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να υποχρεώνει τους παρόχους να κάνουν με συγκεκριμένη σειρά τα έργα. Όπως βολεύει τον καθένα, σε σχέση με τον προγραμματισμό των εργολάβων και τις άδειες που παίρνουν.

----------


## vastil

> Δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να υποχρεώνει τους παρόχους να κάνουν με συγκεκριμένη σειρά τα έργα. Όπως βολεύει τον καθένα, σε σχέση με τον προγραμματισμό των εργολάβων και τις άδειες που παίρνουν.


Από αυτά θα περάσουν τις οπτικές ίνες; Άρα δεν τις πέρασαν ακόμα αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά! 
Απλώς σε κάποια σημεία τις φύσηξαν με το μηχάνημα και σε αλλά σημεία ανοίγουν τώρα τις τρύπες για τα καπάκια του ΟΤΕ. Για αυτό ρωταω

----------


## jkoukos

Πιθανόν να είναι αυτό ή κάτι άλλο. Χιλιόμετρα μακρυά, χωρίς εικόνα και πληροφορίες, μόνο εικασίες μπορούμε να κάνουμε.

----------


## vastil

> Πιθανόν να είναι αυτό ή κάτι άλλο. Χιλιόμετρα μακρυά, χωρίς εικόνα και πληροφορίες, μόνο εικασίες μπορούμε να κάνουμε.


Θα βάλω αύριο το πρωί σε ευχαριστώ μιστερ εξπερτ μας :Smile:

----------


## glamour_services

Αν θυμηθείς βγάλε και μια φωτό το 101 καφάο απέναντι από το ΚΑΠΗ, του άλλαξαν θέση. Αυτό είναι που δίνει και απευθείας VDSL από το DSLAM του Ρετζικίου!

----------


## vastil

> Αν θυμηθείς βγάλε και μια φωτό το 101 καφάο απέναντι από το ΚΑΠΗ, του άλλαξαν θέση. Αυτό είναι που δίνει και απευθείας VDSL από το DSLAM του Ρετζικίου!


Αύριο το πρωί θα στα στείλω όλα τα καφαο όντας και εσυ εξπερ και έχοντας καταχωρήσει τις περισσότερες καμπίνες εσυ! Δεν έχω παρά να σε ευχαριστήσω βρε φίλε για όσα έκανες για εμάς τα απλά μέλη.

----------


## vastil

> Αν θυμηθείς βγάλε και μια φωτό το 101 καφάο απέναντι από το ΚΑΠΗ, του άλλαξαν θέση. Αυτό είναι που δίνει και απευθείας VDSL από το DSLAM του Ρετζικίου!


Στο καπη δεν έχει καφαο. Απέναντι από τα coffee island είναι το καφαο 101.

----------


## glamour_services

Είπα ΚΑΠΗ γιατί κάπου εκεί υπολογίζω ότι είναι το DSLAM! Το φωτογράφισες το 101?

Σήμερα κατεβαίνοντας από Παπανικολάου στη Νεάπολη, είδα και τους ΟΤΕτζήδες αλλάζανε το σάπιο καφάο 124 και συνδέανε το 120 με το καινούριο διπλανό της Wind. Τα έχω φωτογραφήσει όλα και θα τα βάλω εντός της εβδομάδας στο fttxgr!

----------


## vastil

> Είπα ΚΑΠΗ γιατί κάπου εκεί υπολογίζω ότι είναι το DSLAM! Το φωτογράφισες το 101?
> 
> Σήμερα κατεβαίνοντας από Παπανικολάου στη Νεάπολη, είδα και τους ΟΤΕτζήδες αλλάζανε το σάπιο καφάο 124 και συνδέανε το 120 με το καινούριο διπλανό της Wind. Τα έχω φωτογραφήσει όλα και θα τα βάλω εντός της εβδομάδας στο fttxgr!


Αύριο πρωί θα το βγάλω ;-)

----------


## vaggos_13

Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με Wind ως προς την διαθεσιμότητα vdsl στο α/κ Απόστολου Παύλου(για την τιμή των όπλων).

Μου είπαν ότι η Διαθεσιμότητα δίνεται ανά εξάμηνο αλλά δεν επιτρεπόταν να μου πει πότε ξεκινά το εξάμηνο, δηλαδή εάν το εξάμηνο ξεκίνησε την ημερομηνία που υποτίθεται ότι θα είχαμε Διαθεσιμότητα (Q3 2018), τότε μπορεί όντως να συνδεθούμε στο τρέχων 
Τρίμηνο που ανακοίνωσε η Vodafone (Q1 2019) , ΑΛΛΆ αν το εξάμηνο ξεκίνησε τον Γενάρη τότε καλό καλοκαίρι!

----------


## deniSun

> Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με Wind ως προς την διαθεσιμότητα vdsl στο α/κ Απόστολου Παύλου(για την τιμή των όπλων).
> 
> Μου είπαν ότι η Διαθεσιμότητα δίνεται ανά εξάμηνο αλλά δεν επιτρεπόταν να μου πει πότε ξεκινά το εξάμηνο, δηλαδή εάν το εξάμηνο ξεκίνησε την ημερομηνία που υποτίθεται ότι θα είχαμε Διαθεσιμότητα (Q3 2018), τότε μπορεί όντως να συνδεθούμε στο τρέχων 
> Τρίμηνο που ανακοίνωσε η Vodafone (Q1 2019) , ΑΛΛΆ αν το εξάμηνο ξεκίνησε τον Γενάρη τότε καλό καλοκαίρι!


Δεν επιτρέπεται γιατί είναι διαβαθμισμένο έγγραφο;
Ένα πράγμα που θαυμάζω σε αυτή την "εταιρεία" είναι οι ευφάνταστες απαντήσεις που έχουν επί παντός επιστητού.

----------


## vaggos_13

> Δεν επιτρέπεται γιατί είναι διαβαθμισμένο έγγραφο;
> Ένα πράγμα που θαυμάζω σε αυτή την "εταιρεία" είναι οι ευφάνταστες απαντήσεις που έχουν επί παντός επιστητού.



Εγγυημένα αν ξαναπάρω και μιλήσω με άλλον υπάλληλο θα μου πουν κάτι διαφορετικό, αλλά είπαμε...... Για την τιμή των όπλων. Εγώ πάντως, δεν πάει να λέει Q1 Q2 Q3, στοχεύω για Q4 19.

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως στο Επταπυργίο η ΔΕΗ κάνει έργα σε διάφορες καμπίνες

----------


## Sandbird

Έσκασε μύτη στον Αγ. Παύλο μια τύπισσα της Wind και μου λέει έχετε vdsl μέσω Wind, θέλετε να αλλάξετε πάροχο?
Πως γίνεται της λέω τα καπάκια στο δρόμο να είναι της Vodafone, το νέο καφάο επίσης της Vodafone, να μην έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί αυτοί ακόμα, και να έχετε εσείς VDSL.
Έχουμε επιμένει αυτή. Οκ της λέω αν έρθω σε σας σήμερα...σε 3 μέρες και κάθε μέρα που περνάει και δεν έχω VDSL θα μου δίνεις 50€ ?
Μόκο...άντε γεια.

----------


## gavliador

Τουλαχιστον ξεκινησαν ξανα τις εργασιες στο κεντρο Απ. Παυλου. Ειμαι αισιοδοξος!

----------


## deniSun

Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία.
Ευτυχείτε...

----------


## vastil

Θέλω να πιστεύω πως στο πατρικό μου οσονουπω θα υπάρξει vdsl. Στο σπίτι που θα μετακομίσω, έπρεπε κανονικά να υπήρχε. Για να δούμε όμως.

Τα Πεύκα τα τρέχουν φουλ οι υπάλληλοι του ΟΤΕ. Μέχρι και Σάββατο και κάποιες φορές και Κυριακή.

----------


## deniSun

> Θέλω να πιστεύω πως στο πατρικό μου οσονουπω θα υπάρξει vdsl. Στο σπίτι που θα μετακομίσω, έπρεπε κανονικά να υπήρχε. Για να δούμε όμως.
> 
> Τα Πεύκα τα τρέχουν φουλ οι υπάλληλοι του ΟΤΕ. Μέχρι και Σάββατο και κάποιες φορές και Κυριακή.


Θα συνδεθείς αλλά όχι αύριο.
Μην ενθουσιάζεστε με το βλέπετε έναν υπάλληλο στην καμπίνα.

----------


## vastil

> Θα συνδεθείς αλλά όχι αύριο.
> Μην ενθουσιάζεστε με το βλέπετε έναν υπάλληλο στην καμπίνα.


Χαχαχαχαχαχ όχι βρε. Τρέχουν συνήθως στο Ακ μέσα και σε καμπίνες κάθε μέρα!

----------


## satiros

> Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με Wind ως προς την διαθεσιμότητα vdsl στο α/κ Απόστολου Παύλου(για την τιμή των όπλων).
> 
> Μου είπαν ότι η Διαθεσιμότητα δίνεται ανά εξάμηνο αλλά δεν επιτρεπόταν να μου πει πότε ξεκινά το εξάμηνο, δηλαδή εάν το εξάμηνο ξεκίνησε την ημερομηνία που υποτίθεται ότι θα είχαμε Διαθεσιμότητα (Q3 2018), τότε μπορεί όντως να συνδεθούμε στο τρέχων 
> Τρίμηνο που ανακοίνωσε η Vodafone (Q1 2019) , ΑΛΛΆ αν το εξάμηνο ξεκίνησε τον Γενάρη τότε καλό καλοκαίρι!


Αγαπητοι φιλοι Αγ. ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΣΥΚΕΩΝ ΡΟΔΟΧΩΡΙ ΓΕΝΤΙ οντως ρευματοδοτουνται οι καμπινες οπως εχω γραψει νωριτερα - μηνες πριν οταν φωτογραφισα τις καμπινες - εχω ερθει σε επαφή με την εταιρια που βάζει τις οπτικές - και ειχαν πει για Απριλιο να περασουν γραμμες αρα Ιούνιο Ιούλιο και βλεπουμε
Αν εχω νεοτερα θα γραψω

----------


## jacobgr

Στα μετέωρα στις 143 & 146 η edil σκάβει φρεατια για οπτικες :Clap:

----------


## Iris07

Η Wind την έχει εκεί την περιοχή ?

----------


## vastil

> Η Wind την έχει εκεί την περιοχή ?


Ναι. Πιστεύω και Μετέωρα θα έρθει vdsl αφού επίκειται αναβάθμιση στο Ακ Βάρνας και στην Τούμπα μέχρι το 2020

----------


## jacobgr

Ναι η wind. Είχαν στήσει τις καμπίνες αρχές Δεκεμβρίου και σήμερα άρχισαν να σκάβουν για οπτικες

----------


## Iris07

Οκ.. το κοιτάω τώρα..

*Α/Κ Βάρνας για Q1 2019..* 
στο τέλος του πίνακα της Wind.

καλά, θα φάει καθυστέρηση και αυτό, μαζί με άλλα της Wind.


*Spoiler:*




1692-1091692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ109VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1131692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ113VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1171692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ117VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1191692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ119VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1201692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ120VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1211692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ121VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1231692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ123VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1241692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ124VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1251692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ125VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1261692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ126VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1271692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ127VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1291692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ129VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1301692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ130VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1311692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ131VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1321692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ132VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1331692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ133VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1341692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ134VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1351692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ135VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1371692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ137VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1381692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ138VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1391692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ139VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1401692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ140VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1411692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ141VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1421692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ142VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1431692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ143VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1441692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ144VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1461692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ146VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1481692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ148VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1501692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ150VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1521692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ152VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1531692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ153VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1541692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ154VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1551692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ155VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1561692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ156VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1571692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ157VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1581692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ158VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1591692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ159VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1601692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ160VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1611692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ161VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1621692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ162VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1631692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ163VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1641692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ164VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1651692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ165VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1661692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ166VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1671692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ167VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1681692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ168VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1691692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ169VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1701692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ170VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1711692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ171VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1721692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ172VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1731692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ173VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1741692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ174VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1751692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ175VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1761692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ176VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1771692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ177VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1791692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ179VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-1801692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ180VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-2101692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ210VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-2111692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ211VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-2151692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ215VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-2171692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ217VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-2191692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ219VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-2211692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ221VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-3091692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ309VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-3111692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ311VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-3131692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ313VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-3291692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ329VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-3311692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ331VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-3331692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ333VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-3351692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ335VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-3371692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ337VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-3391692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ339VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-3411692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ341VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-3431692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ343VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-3441692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ344VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-3451692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ345VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4111692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ411VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4131692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ413VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4191692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ419VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4211692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ421VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4231692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ423VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4241692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ424VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4251692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ425VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4271692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ427VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4291692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ429VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4301692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ430VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4311692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ431VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4331692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ433VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4351692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ435VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4371692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ437VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4391692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ439VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4411692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ441VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4431692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ443VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4451692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ445VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4471692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ447VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4491692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ449VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4511692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ451VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4531692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ453VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4551692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ455VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4561692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ456VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4571692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ457VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4591692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ459VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4611692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ461VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4631692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ463VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4651692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ465VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4671692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ467VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4691692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ469VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4711692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ471VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4731692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ473VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4751692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ475VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4771692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ477VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4791692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ479VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4801692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ480VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4811692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ481VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4831692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ483VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4851692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ485VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4871692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ487VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4891692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ489VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4911692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ491VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4931692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ493VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q11692-4951692ΒΑΡΝΑΣ495VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus2019 Q1




- - - Updated - - -

Αφού είχε βάλει πάντως τις καμπίνες εδώ η Wind καλά πάει!!  :Cool: 

Κολωνός - Αθήνα για Q1 2019 επίσης, και δεν έχει βάλει ακόμη ούτε μία καμπίνα!!

----------


## vastil

Καλά εννοείται πως θα καθυστερήσει. Εδώ εμείς που ήμασταν Q2 πήγαμε Q1ή Q2 του 2019.

Πάντως το καλό είναι ότι θα φτιαχτεί και θα σερφάρουν οι άνθρωποι με κανονικές ταχύτητες.

----------


## jacobgr

Φαίνεται ότι τη Βάρνα η wind την δουλεύει παράλληλα με το Παύλου Μελά. Πιθανόν να τα έδωσε σαν μία εργολαβία.

----------


## glamour_services

Η Wind ναι, ο ΟΤΕ όχι! Αν κρίνω από τη δουλειά που έχει γίνει έως τώρα στη Βάρνα η καθυστέρηση θα είναι μικρή (λογικά πάντα, ξέρουμε ότι λογική δεν υπάρχει).
Αντίθετα τι και αν έβαλε η Wind βασικά όλες τις καμπίνες της στο A/K Παύλου Μελά, ο ΟΤΕ ακόμα αγρόν αγοράζει στην αντικατάσταση των σάπιων δικών του....

----------


## Livas

> Στα μετέωρα στις 143 & 146 η edil σκάβει φρεατια για οπτικες


Προς τα πού πέφτουν οι 143 κ 146?
Εγω ειμαι δίπλα στην 141 .
Δεν εχει βέβαια κάποια λογική πως πανε τα σκαψιματα αλλα για την ιδέα...  :Smile:

----------


## glamour_services

Στην Ακροπόλεως είναι ψηλά (έχω τις παλιές στο χάρτη). Η οπτική μετά θα κατέβει προς την 141.

----------


## vastil

Μόλις κοινοποιήθηκε η επιστολή μου από Εεττ προς ΟΤΕ σχετικά με την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης του vdsl στο πατρικό μου Πεύκα και στην περιοχή που θα μετακομίσω Ασβεστοχωρι. Θα σας ενημερώσω σύντομα.

----------


## deniSun

> Μόλις κοινοποιήθηκε η επιστολή μου από Εεττ προς ΟΤΕ σχετικά με την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης του vdsl στο πατρικό μου Πεύκα και στην περιοχή που θα μετακομίσω Ασβεστοχωρι. Θα σας ενημερώσω σύντομα.


Τι περιλαμβάνει η επιστολή;

----------


## vastil

> Τι περιλαμβάνει η επιστολή;


Επισυναψαν την ερώτηση μου σχετικά με την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης vdsl στις 2 περιοχές που ενδιαφέρομαι.

----------


## deniSun

> Επισυναψαν την ερώτηση μου σχετικά με την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης vdsl στις 2 περιοχές που ενδιαφέρομαι.


Και γιατί έπρεπε να το περάσεις μέσω ΕΕΤΤ;

----------


## vastil

> Και γιατί έπρεπε να το περάσεις μέσω ΕΕΤΤ;


Αφού στον ΟΤΕ τους ρωτάω ποτε και μου απαντούν δείτε στο site οι τεχνικοί του Ακ μου είπαν πως όλα είναι έτοιμα μέχρι και τα ρεύματα. Ας μας ενημερώσουν σε 1,2,3,4 μήνες να ξέρουμε έστω στο περίπου.

----------


## sosna

Να ενημερώσω όσους ενδιαφέρονται οτι η Vodafone περνάει οπτινή στη Καραολή και Δημητρίου πρώην Διοικητηρίου. 

Να υποθέσω οτι σε κανά 6μηνο θα έχουμε την πολυπόθητη vdsl?

----------


## glamour_services

Έχει ήδη πάρει παράταση. Είναι από τα τελευταία κομμάτια της ίνας που περνάνε για να ολοκληρωθεί το δίκτυο, μιας και η Καραολή μαζί με τα Λαδάδικα περάστηκαν και οι καμπίνες πιο πρόσφατα.

----------


## Jim Black

Χθες με κάλεσαν από το 13888 (μένω στους Ανθόκηπους Πολίχνης). Μου λέει για προσφορά για το internet. Λέω έχει πλάκα πέρασαν VDSL και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι. Τελικά ήταν για το Speed Booster. Τζάμπα η χαρά μου.  :Sad:

----------


## deniSun

> Χθες με κάλεσαν από το 13888 (μένω στους Ανθόκηπους Πολίχνης). Μου λέει για προσφορά για το internet. Λέω έχει πλάκα πέρασαν VDSL και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι. Τελικά ήταν για το Speed Booster. Τζάμπα η χαρά μου.


Εγώ θα το έπαιρνα για ειρωνεία.

----------


## vastil

Τις Συκιές τις έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ ή η wind?

----------


## jacobgr

Η WIND. Είναι το ΑΚ Βάρνας το οποίο έχει εκτός από Συκιές και την μισή Νεάπολη και την μισή Πολίχνη με προγραμματισμένη ενεργοποίηση Q1 2019  :Thinking:

----------


## vastil

> Η WIND. Είναι το ΑΚ Βάρνας το οποίο έχει εκτός από Συκιές και την μισή Νεάπολη και την μισή Πολίχνη με προγραμματισμένη ενεργοποίηση Q1 2019


Αυτό βλέπω και εγώ. Στη χειρότερη το δίκτυο  θα είναι έτοιμο πιστεύω το Q2. Βλέπω πως έσκαψαν αρκετά κομμάτια. Τουλάχιστον από το ύψος στα Μετέωρα που ξεκινάει η Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου.

----------


## devonko

> Έχει ήδη πάρει παράταση. Είναι από τα τελευταία κομμάτια της ίνας που περνάνε για να ολοκληρωθεί το δίκτυο, μιας και η Καραολή μαζί με τα Λαδάδικα περάστηκαν και οι καμπίνες πιο πρόσφατα.


μεχρι ποτε πηρε παραταση η wind για τον παυλο μελα? αντε να δουμε εαν θα προλαβουν να δωσουν vdsl πριν το μετρο

----------


## glamour_services

Επίσημα δεν πήρε. Αλλά έτσι όπως πάει το πράγμα σίγουρα δεν θα προλάβει να ολοκληρωθεί το δίκτυο. Ίσως οριακά στο Α/Κ Βάρνας αλλά σε Παύλου Μελά και Αμπελόκηπους το αποκλείω...

----------


## ManosBoch

Είχα πει και παλιότερα εδώ ότι μετά από επικοινωνία με ένα τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ μου είπε για το ΑΚ Παύλου Μελά πριν από Q3 2019 να μην περιμένω να δωθούν οι καμπίνες σε λειτουργία. Προφανώς και δεν μπορεί αν ξέρει με ακρίβεια την πρόοδο των έργων της Wind, αλλά επειδή παίζει μπάλα και ο ΟΤΕ με τις δικές του παλιές καμπίνες έχει μια άποψη.

----------


## deniSun

Η wind έχει τις μεγαλύτερες καθυστερήσεις παράδοσης καμπινών.
Σε ηλεκτροδοτούμενες καμπίνες... περιμένουν 6μήνες+ και ακόμα τίποτε.
Συγκεκριμένα για Απ.Παύλο... θα πρέπει να περιμένετε πολύ.

----------


## glamour_services

Παύλου Μελά μάλλον εννοείς, το Απ. Παύλου είναι της Vodafone.
Η βασικότερη καθυστέρηση στο Α/Κ μας είναι καθαρά του OTE. Τουλάχιστον η Wind όχι μόνο έχει τοποθετήσει όλες τις καμπίνες πλέον (πρέπει να βρω και χρόνο να πάω να τις φωτογραφήσω) αλλά ξεκίνησαν δυναμικά και οι ηλεκτροδοτήσεις από τη ΔΕΔΔΗΕ! Αντιθέτως ο ΟΤΕ αλλάζει με ρυθμούς σαλιγκαριού!
Να και ένα τρανταχτό παράδειγμα από την Πολίχνη σήμερα:

Εδώ βλέπετε ότι η Wind έχει ήδη σκάψει και περάσει τις γραμμές για να συνδέσει τη δική της καμπίνα με την 136 που η νέα της θέση είναι επί της Μαυρομιχάλη. Έτσι έσκαψε και ως τη νέα καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ με τη διαφορά όμως... πού είναι η καμπίνα οεο? Σημειωτέον έχει πάνω από 5 μήνες που έχει μαρκαριστεί το συγκεκριμένο σημείο. Και εδώ ΟΚ, ήξερε η Wind που θα πάει η καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ και έσκαψε για να είναι έτοιμη για σύνδεση όταν αποφασίσει κάποτε να τη στήσει. Στο 90% όμως των ήδη στημένων από τη Wind καμπινών με περασμένες τις γραμμές και που δεν είχαν μαρκαριστεί τα νέα σημεία θα πρέπει να ξαναπεράσουν τα συνεργεία να ξανασκάψουν για να συνδεθούν!
Αυτό ακριβώς δεν το είδα πουθενά στο Α/Κ Βάρνας. Οι καμπίνες ΟΤΕ και Wind μπήκαν (σχεδόν) ταυτόχρονα και έτσι μένουν μόνο τα σκαψίματα και οι απευθείας συνδέσεις πέραν φυσικά της ηλεκτροδότησης. Μιλάμε λοιπόν για τραγική καθυστέρηση που προστίθεται σε όλους τους άλλους παράγοντες!

----------


## devonko

I dont get it, γιατι τετοια αδιαφορια απο τον ΟΤΕ? Δεν εχουν λεφτα/προσωπικο? Ασ αρχισουν να ριχνουν προστιμα στους Γερμανους μηπως και ξυπνησουν.
Με τον ευοσμο τι γινετε? η WIND πρεπει να εχει τελιωσει με τα σκαψιματα/καμπινες στο κομματι της.

----------


## ManosBoch

> Η wind έχει τις μεγαλύτερες καθυστερήσεις παράδοσης καμπινών.
> Σε ηλεκτροδοτούμενες καμπίνες... περιμένουν 6μήνες+ και ακόμα τίποτε.
> Συγκεκριμένα για Απ.Παύλο... θα πρέπει να περιμένετε πολύ.


Πάλι καλά για κάποιους υπάρχει η εναλλακτική της Inalan!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## glamour_services

Το κομμάτι του Ευόσμου που ανήκει στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά έχει ακριβώς τα ίδια θέματα. Η Wind έχει βάλει όλες τις καμπίνες που προβλεπόταν να βάλει και ο ΟΤΕ δεν άλλαξε καμία σάπια ακόμα (τουλάχιστον έως δύο εβδομάδες πριν που πήγα τελευταία φορά).

----------


## Livas

Στα μετέωρα στην 141 φτασανε..
Η wind πάει πολύ σφαιρα για να δούμε...

----------


## vastil

> Στα μετέωρα στην 141 φτασανε..
> Η wind πάει πολύ σφαιρα για να δούμε...


Αν πάνε έτσι το Q1 το έχετε στο τσεπάκι σας.

----------


## ManosBoch

> Το κομμάτι του Ευόσμου που ανήκει στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά έχει ακριβώς τα ίδια θέματα. Η Wind έχει βάλει όλες τις καμπίνες που προβλεπόταν να βάλει και ο ΟΤΕ δεν άλλαξε καμία σάπια ακόμα (τουλάχιστον έως δύο εβδομάδες πριν που πήγα τελευταία φορά).


Ακόμη έτσι είναι. Τουλάχιστον από 25ης Μαρτίου μέχρι και Τρίτση που τσέκαρα.

----------


## mpcom

Στο τμήμα που ανηκει στον δημο Σταυρούπολης εχω πετυχει συνεργεια οτε και edil να δουλεύουν ,Πολυτεχνείου Μαυρομιχάλη και τριγύρω την εκκλησία του αγίου Κωνσταντίνου ,σε μερικες καμπίνες της wind εβαλαν και αριθμό

----------


## ManosBoch

> Στο τμήμα που ανηκει στον δημο Σταυρούπολης εχω πετυχει συνεργεια οτε και edil να δουλεύουν ,Πολυτεχνείου Μαυρομιχάλη και τριγύρω την εκκλησία του αγίου Κωνσταντίνου ,σε μερικες καμπίνες της wind εβαλαν και αριθμό


Είδες μήπως αν άλλαξαν τις παλιές καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ;

----------


## mpcom

> Είδες μήπως αν άλλαξαν τις παλιές καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ;


Όταν ξαναπερασω απο εκει θα θα το ελέγξω

----------


## glamour_services

Μην κάνεις τον κόπο τζάμπα...

----------


## andresalonika

Εύοσμος πίσω από τα LIDL, Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως με 17 Νοέμβρη. Συνδεδεμένος από προχθές με ΟΤΕ. Επιτέλους μετά από τόσα χρόνια...

----------


## devonko

> Εύοσμος πίσω από τα LIDL, Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως με 17 Νοέμβρη. Συνδεδεμένος από προχθές



με γεια σου, αντε να παίρνουν σειρά και οι επόμενοι. Αυτο σε Vodafone δεν υπαγεται?

----------


## glamour_services

Ναι σε Vodafone, καμπίνα 276 (δεν ξέρω νούμερο Vodafone). Καλή αρχή στη Vodafone που έδωσε υπηρεσία!

----------


## vastil

Αυτό μου έβγαλε στην περιοχή μου ενώ μου έβγαζε συνέχεια μη διαθέσιμο. Άρα η λογική λέει πως οι καμπίνες μάλλον δουλεύουν. Έκανα αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ και περιμένω.
Το μόνο που αδυνατώ να κατανοήσω είναι πως ενώ στον ΟΤΕ βγάζει υπό διερεύνηση σε άλλα δίκτυα παραδείγματος χάριν Forthnet δεν δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα. Οψόμεθα.

Θα μπορούσε να με ενημερώσει κάποιος τι περιμένω ποσό καιρό κάνει θα μεταβεί τεχνικός για να γίνει η αλλαγή; Έχω το sppedport του ΟΤΕ

----------


## mantan

> Εύοσμος πίσω από τα LIDL, Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως με 17 Νοέμβρη. Συνδεδεμένος από προχθές με ΟΤΕ. Επιτέλους μετά από τόσα χρόνια...


Έχεις υπόψη σου πότε ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα; Σε πήρανε αυτοί να σε ενημερώσουν ότι είναι διαθέσιμο ή το τσέκαρες μόνος σου;

----------


## andresalonika

> Έχεις υπόψη σου πότε ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα; Σε πήρανε αυτοί να σε ενημερώσουν ότι είναι διαθέσιμο ή το τσέκαρες μόνος σου;


Τσέκαρα μόνος μου. Δεν νομίζω να έχει πολύ καιρό όμως που ενεργοποιήθηκε.

----------


## Ikarak

Υπάρχει κάποιο νέο για Wind? Στους Ανθόκηπους Πολίχνης, έχουν τελειώσει με τις οπτικές και με τις καμπίνες και έχουν βάλει και αριθμό στις περισσότερες καμπίνες. Εγώ είμαι στην H.143.
Ξέρουμε εάν ηλεκτροδοτήθηκαν ή πότε θα ηλεκτροδοτηθούν ? Υποτίθεται ότι θα πρέπει να είναι έτοιμες το Q1 2019 και ήμαστε σχεδόν στα μέσα Φεβρουαρίου.

----------


## glamour_services

Δες παραπάνω τι γράφω για το Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά και θα σου λυθεί η απορία...

----------


## vastil

> Υπάρχει κάποιο νέο για Wind? Στους Ανθόκηπους Πολίχνης, έχουν τελειώσει με τις οπτικές και με τις καμπίνες και έχουν βάλει και αριθμό στις περισσότερες καμπίνες. Εγώ είμαι στην H.143.
> Ξέρουμε εάν ηλεκτροδοτήθηκαν ή πότε θα ηλεκτροδοτηθούν ? Υποτίθεται ότι θα πρέπει να είναι έτοιμες το Q1 2019 και ήμαστε σχεδόν στα μέσα Φεβρουαρίου.


Q1 είναι το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2019 Γενάρη Φλεβάρη Μαρτη. Θα οπλιστεί με υπομονή. Εμένα το Ακ ενεργοποιήθηκε και υλοποιήθηκε γρήγορα αλλά στο τρίμηνο της ενεργοποίησης προσθέτεις συν 4 μήνες στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων. Εμένα ήταν να ενεργοποιηθεί Απρίλιο Μάιο Ιουνίου και πήγε Οκτώβρη Νοέμβρη Δεκέμβρη αλλά εν τέλει τα έργα υλοποιήθηκαν Φλεβάρη 2019

- - - Updated - - -



Το δίνω σφάλμα ή όχι;

----------


## Ikarak

> Δες παραπάνω τι γράφω για το Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά και θα σου λυθεί η απορία...


Μπορείς να μου πεις σε παρακαλώ τι συμβαίνει ? Έγραψες κάτι περί σάπιων καμπινών. Η καμπίνα τουλάχιστον που συνδέομαι εγώ δεν είναι σάπια. Λίγη παραπάνω ανάλυση. Επίσης που κολλάμε ? Στην ηλεκτροδότηση? Η Wind δεν πρέπει να είναι έτοιμη μέχρι τέλη Μαρτίου να δώσει την υπηρεσία ? Ο ΟΤΕ όπως και να χει δεν πρέπει να αλλάξει μια σάπια καμπίνα ?

- - - Updated - - -




> Q1 είναι το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2019 Γενάρη Φλεβάρη Μαρτη. Θα οπλιστεί με υπομονή. Εμένα το Ακ ενεργοποιήθηκε και υλοποιήθηκε γρήγορα αλλά στο τρίμηνο της ενεργοποίησης προσθέτεις συν 4 μήνες στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων. Εμένα ήταν να ενεργοποιηθεί Απρίλιο Μάιο Ιουνίου και πήγε Οκτώβρη Νοέμβρη Δεκέμβρη αλλά εν τέλει τα έργα υλοποιήθηκαν Φλεβάρη 2019
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Το δίνω σφάλμα ή όχι;


1) Τι απόσταση έχεις από την καμπίνα ? 
2) Τι ταχύτητα επέλεξες ?
3) Γνωρίζεις τι τεχνολογία χρησιμοποιεί η καμπίνα σου ? V.plus ? G.Fast? 
4) Η καλωδίωση στο σπίτι έχει ελεγχθεί από το κουτί του ΟΤΕ μέχρι το διαμέρισμα σου ότι είναι ΟΚ και όχι σάπια ?

----------


## blade_

Παίδες, ξέρετε αν φύγω από Cosmote τι πρόστιμο τρώω για 8 μήνες περίπου υπόλοιπο συμβολαίου?

----------


## vastil

> Μπορείς να μου πεις σε παρακαλώ τι συμβαίνει ? Έγραψες κάτι περί σάπιων καμπινών. Η καμπίνα τουλάχιστον που συνδέομαι εγώ δεν είναι σάπια. Λίγη παραπάνω ανάλυση. Επίσης που κολλάμε ? Στην ηλεκτροδότηση? Η Wind δεν πρέπει να είναι έτοιμη μέχρι τέλη Μαρτίου να δώσει την υπηρεσία ? Ο ΟΤΕ όπως και να χει δεν πρέπει να αλλάξει μια σάπια καμπίνα ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Τι απόσταση έχεις από την καμπίνα ? 
> 2) Τι ταχύτητα επέλεξες ?
> 3) Γνωρίζεις τι τεχνολογία χρησιμοποιεί η καμπίνα σου ? V.plus ? G.Fast? 
> 4) Η καλωδίωση στο σπίτι έχει ελεγχθεί από το κουτί του ΟΤΕ μέχρι το διαμέρισμα σου ότι είναι ΟΚ και όχι σάπια ?


1) 400μετρα
2) Δεν έχει δυνατότητα επιλογής. Πλέον μόνο 50αρια και πάνω είναι.
3) Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα επιλογής. Μόνο ότι προσφέρει η COSMOTE.
4) Η καλωδίωση δεν ήταν καλή και αλλάχθηκε από ηλεκτρολόγο με το καλώδιο που είναι χοντρό κόβεται με τροχό και περιέχει 6 ζεύγη γραμμών. Κοινώς έσκασα 400 ευρώ για να το φτιάξω όποτε δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Έχω 0 αποσυνδέσεις και καθόλου θόρυβο.


Τα στατιστικά πως είναι; Να περιμένω και άλλο ή να το δώσω βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ; Χθες που επικοινώνησα μαζί τους μου είπαν πως επειδή χθες ξεκίνησε ανεπίσημα η διαθεσιμότητα και επειδή χθες έκαναν τα έργα να δωθεί το vdsl, δεν μπορούσε να δηλωθεί ως βλάβη.

- - - Updated - - -




> Παίδες, ξέρετε αν φύγω από Cosmote τι πρόστιμο τρώω για 8 μήνες περίπου υπόλοιπο συμβολαίου?


Νομίζω είναι 120αρη.

----------


## ManosBoch

> 1)
> Νομίζω είναι 120αρη.


Γνωρίζεις αν είναι η ταρίφα αυτή ή αν παίζει με το χρονικό διάστημα που απομένει για να εκπνεύσει το συμβόλαιο;

----------


## glamour_services

> Μπορείς να μου πεις σε παρακαλώ τι συμβαίνει ? Έγραψες κάτι περί σάπιων καμπινών. Η καμπίνα τουλάχιστον που συνδέομαι εγώ δεν είναι σάπια. Λίγη παραπάνω ανάλυση. Επίσης που κολλάμε ? Στην ηλεκτροδότηση? Η Wind δεν πρέπει να είναι έτοιμη μέχρι τέλη Μαρτίου να δώσει την υπηρεσία ? Ο ΟΤΕ όπως και να χει δεν πρέπει να αλλάξει μια σάπια καμπίνα ?


Δεν διάβασες προσεκτικά μου φαίνεται αλλά να τα ξαναπούμε. Η Wind είναι εναλλακτικός πάροχος και για να δώσει υπηρεσία πρέπει να συνδεθεί σε καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ. Για να γίνει αυτό οι καμπίνες πρέπει να διαθέτουν ρεγκλέτες νέου τύπου και όχι βίδες όπως έχουν οι περισσότερες που δεν έχουν αλλάξει εδώ και 40 χρόνια από τότε που πρωτομπήκαν (εδώ πάει το σάπιες). Τον ΟΤΕ δεν τον ενδιαφέρει στην πραγματικότητα η παλαιότητα της καμπίνας αλλά αν έχει βίδες ή όχι. Επειδή οι περισσότερες έχουν τις αλλάζει με καινούριες. Τια παλιές τις μαρκάρει με κόκκινο σπρέι και αν θα είναι στην ίδια θέση ή καινούρια. Για να ολοκληρωθεί το έργο λοιπόν είναι απαραίτητη αυτή η αλλαγή.
Σε φυσιολογικές συνθήκες υλοποίησης του έργου ο ΟΤΕ αλλάζει τις καμπίνες του αυτές ταυτόχρονα με την τοποθέτηση της Wind έτσι ώστε όταν γίνουν τα σκαψίματα της οπτικής να υπάρχουν οι καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ έτοιμες για σύνδεση με αυτές της Wind.
Σε όλα τα Α/Κ όπως αυτό της Βάρνας η υλοποίηση προχωράει κανονικά. Στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά όμως ο ΟΤΕ κωλυσιεργεί χαρακτηριστικά μη έχοντας ακόμα αλλάξει παρά πολύ ελάχιστες καμπίνες του, δηλαδή άργησε τόσο που θα είναι και ο βασικός υπαίτιος για την καθυστέρηση παράδοσης του έργου.
Τι λοιπόν και αν μπήκε η καμπίνα της Wind και η καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ στην οποία θα συνδεθεί στην περιοχή σου έτυχε να μην είναι σάπια. Αν δεν ολοκληρωθεί το έργο σε όλο το Α/Κ η Wind δεν θα δώσει υπηρεσία μόνο στη δικιά σου περίπτωση και από την καμπίνα που σε εξυπηρετεί πριν αλλάξουν και όλες οι υπόλοιπες στο Α/Κ.
Τώρα οι Ανθόκηποι εξυπηρετούνται από τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ 171, 175, 177, 179, 173, 181, 183. Από αυτές οι 173, 181 βγαίνουν εκτός σχεδίου, δηλαδή δεν θα δοθεί VDSL σε όσους εξυπηρετούνται από αυτές τις δύο, στις υπόλοιπες μόνο οι 177, 179 δεν είναι σάπιες και έχουν ρεγκλέτες νέου τύπου (χωνευτές) αντί για βίδες. Και πάλι υπηρεσία δεν μπορούν να δώσουν πριν αλλάξουν και οι υπόλοιπες.

----------


## ManosBoch

Υπάρχει κάποια ανακοίνωση που να λέει ποιες παλιές καμπίνες θα αλλάξει ο ΟΤΕ ή μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε κάπως ποιες είναι παλαιού τύπου και χρήζουν αλλαγής;

----------


## vaggos_13

Ακροπόλεως χαμηλά σήμερα εκανε εργα η δεη, σταματησα και ρωτησα, ηλεκτροδοτούν τις καμπινες. 

Εχουν σκαψει γυρω απο τις καμπινες εως το τελος της ακροπολεως και μετα θα συνεχίσουν προς τα πανω....

Α/Κ Απ.Παύλου/Vodafone

----------


## Ikarak

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν διάβασες προσεκτικά μου φαίνεται αλλά να τα ξαναπούμε. Η Wind είναι εναλλακτικός πάροχος και για να δώσει υπηρεσία πρέπει να συνδεθεί σε καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ. Για να γίνει αυτό οι καμπίνες πρέπει να διαθέτουν ρεγκλέτες νέου τύπου και όχι βίδες όπως έχουν οι περισσότερες που δεν έχουν αλλάξει εδώ και 40 χρόνια από τότε που πρωτομπήκαν (εδώ πάει το σάπιες). Τον ΟΤΕ δεν τον ενδιαφέρει στην πραγματικότητα η παλαιότητα της καμπίνας αλλά αν έχει βίδες ή όχι. Επειδή οι περισσότερες έχουν τις αλλάζει με καινούριες. Τια παλιές τις μαρκάρει με κόκκινο σπρέι και αν θα είναι στην ίδια θέση ή καινούρια. Για να ολοκληρωθεί το έργο λοιπόν είναι απαραίτητη αυτή η αλλαγή.
> Σε φυσιολογικές συνθήκες υλοποίησης του έργου ο ΟΤΕ αλλάζει τις καμπίνες του αυτές ταυτόχρονα με την τοποθέτηση της Wind έτσι ώστε όταν γίνουν τα σκαψίματα της οπτικής να υπάρχουν οι καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ έτοιμες για σύνδεση με αυτές της Wind.
> Σε όλα τα Α/Κ όπως αυτό της Βάρνας η υλοποίηση προχωράει κανονικά. Στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά όμως ο ΟΤΕ κωλυσιεργεί χαρακτηριστικά μη έχοντας ακόμα αλλάξει παρά πολύ ελάχιστες καμπίνες του, δηλαδή άργησε τόσο που θα είναι και ο βασικός υπαίτιος για την καθυστέρηση παράδοσης του έργου.
> Τι λοιπόν και αν μπήκε η καμπίνα της Wind και η καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ στην οποία θα συνδεθεί στην περιοχή σου έτυχε να μην είναι σάπια. Αν δεν ολοκληρωθεί το έργο σε όλο το Α/Κ η Wind δεν θα δώσει υπηρεσία μόνο στη δικιά σου περίπτωση και από την καμπίνα που σε εξυπηρετεί πριν αλλάξουν και όλες οι υπόλοιπες στο Α/Κ.
> Τώρα οι Ανθόκηποι εξυπηρετούνται από τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ 171, 175, 177, 179, 173, 181, 183. Από αυτές οι 173, 181 βγαίνουν εκτός σχεδίου, δηλαδή δεν θα δοθεί VDSL σε όσους εξυπηρετούνται από αυτές τις δύο, στις υπόλοιπες μόνο οι 177, 179 δεν είναι σάπιες και έχουν ρεγκλέτες νέου τύπου (χωνευτές) αντί για βίδες. Και πάλι υπηρεσία δεν μπορούν να δώσουν πριν αλλάξουν και οι υπόλοιπες.


Πως μπορούμε να μάθουμε νεότερα για την εξέλιξη των έργων του ΟΤΕ του Παύλου Μελά ? Επίσης, ο ΟΤΕ θα λάβει κάποιο πρόστιμο εάν όπως λες θα είναι ο βασικός υπαίτιος για την καθυστέρηση παράδοσης του έργου το οποίο θα πρέπει να είναι έτοιμο μέχρι τα τέλη Μαρτίου ? Ή πολύ απλά θα πούνε από την ΕΕΤΤ ότι η Wind έκανε το κομμάτι της...είναι έτοιμη Q1 2019 και θα περιμένουμε κανένα χρόνο επιπλέον τον ΟΤΕ να αλλάξει τις καμπίνες του? Εμείς σαν πολίτες μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάποια κινητοποίηση εάν ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι υπεύθυνος στις υποχρεώσεις του και εξαιτίας αυτού θα φτάσουμε να μην έχουμε VDSL ούτε το Καλοκαίρι ? ή θα παίρνουμε τηλ στη Wind και τον ΟΤΕ και θα τα ρίχνει ο ένας στον άλλον όπως γίνεται χρόνια τώρα? Βέβαια στην προκειμένη περίπτωση θα ξέρουμε ποιος είναι ο υπαίτιος. Οι καμπίνες της Wind γνωρίζεις εάν ηλεκτροδοτήθηκαν ή πότε θα ηλεκτροδοτηθούν? 
Υ.Γ. είμαι τυχερός μες την ατυχία μου γιατί η γραμμή μου ανήκει στο ΚΑΦΑΟ 992-177 έξω από το 4ο δημοτικό σχολείο που όπως λες έχει ρεγκλέτες νέου τύπου. Κι επίσης, επειδή είδα ότι είσαι ο Νο1 στην καταχώρηση καμπινών. υπάρχει μια καμπίνα στους ανθόκηπους την οποία δεν καταχώρησες και μπορώ να σου πω με απόλυτη ακρίβεια που βρίσκεται.

----------


## vastil

Δεν κρατήθηκα. Το έδωσα σφάλμα. Εν αναμονή. Είμαι στα 400 μέτρα από το καφαο. Θεωρώ πως τα 20mpbs είναι πολύ λίγο.

----------


## glamour_services

Δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά, φαντάζομαι αυτό είναι θέμα εσωτερικής διοίκησης του ΟΤΕ, που όπως φαίνεται είναι διαφορετική ανά Α/Κ οπότε ίσως να υπάρχει αυτονομία ανάμεσα σε κάθε Α/Κ. Πιθανώς δεν λήφθηκαν από νωρίς κάποιες αποφάσεις και έχουμε αυτή την τρομερή καθυστέρηση από πλευράς ΟΤΕ.
Η ηλεκτροδότηση των καμπινών της Wind έχει ξεκινήσει σύμφωνα με το χρονοδιάγραμμα, και φαίνεται να πηγαίνει παράλληλα με την αριθμοδότηση, δηλαδή μόλις μπει το νούμερο πάει μετά από μερικές ημέρες συνεργείο να βάλει ρεύμα. Γενικώς δεν έχω παράπονο από τη Wind, μπορεί να ξεκίνησε τελευταίες μέρες του Αυγούστου αλλά έχει φτάσει σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο από την πλευρά των δικών της εργασιών. Μακάρι να ήταν και ο ΟΤΕ έτοιμος να μην είχαμε άλλα σκαψίματα.
Αυτό που είπες για το νο1 στις καμπίνες δεν το γνώριζα αλλά δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση, έχω περάσει γύρω στις 900 καμπίνες και έχω ήδη καμιά 400ρια σε φωτογραφικό υλικό που δεν μου έχει μείνει χρόνος να περάσω. Αλλά δεν αγχώνομαι με αυτό, έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα φύγουν οι καμπίνες από τη θέση τους (θεωρητικά πάντα).
Ποια καμπίνα δεν καταχώρησα στο χάρτη από τον Παύλο Μελά, από ΟΤΕ που τις είχα μετρήσει είναι όλες. Αν λες για Wind έχει ακόμα πολλές, απλά προς το παρόν δεν έχω χρόνο να πάω.

----------


## Ikarak

> Δεν κρατήθηκα. Το έδωσα σφάλμα. Εν αναμονή. Είμαι στα 400 μέτρα από το καφαο. Θεωρώ πως τα 20mpbs είναι πολύ λίγο.


Πράγματι είναι πολύ λίγο....και καλά έκανες...

----------


## vastil

> Πράγματι είναι πολύ λίγο....και καλά έκανες...


Μην απελπίζεσαι πάντως και εσυ. Κάνε υπομονή. Εμένα είχε μια καθυστέρηση 5 μήνες μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία. Κάνε υπομονή θα έρθει και σε σένα το vdsl

----------


## devonko

υπαρχει στην αρχικη θεμα με την Wind να παιρνει επισημα παραταση για τα AK των αθηνων, οποτε αναρωτιεμαι αν ισχυει ακομα το Q1 για το AK του Παυλου Μελα. (ο πεινασμενος καρβελια ονειρευεται I know)

----------


## Sandbird

Προχθές σήκωσα το ακουστικό να πάρω τηλ, και ακουγα 2 κυρίες να μιλάνε.....κοινώς crosstalk. Τί οπτικές ίνες μου λέτε.....εδώ τα βασικά δεν έχουμε στον Αγ. Παύλο...

----------


## devonko

ω και η Vodafone πηρε παραταση για Ελευθεριο Q1, σιγα σιγα αλλα με σταθερα βηματα  :ROFL:  ο δευτερος μεγαλυτερος δημος τησ πολης θα εχει VDSL.

----------


## jacobgr

> υπαρχει στην αρχικη θεμα με την Wind να παιρνει επισημα παραταση για τα AK των αθηνων, οποτε αναρωτιεμαι αν ισχυει ακομα το Q1 για το AK του Παυλου Μελα. (ο πεινασμενος καρβελια ονειρευεται I know)


Νομίζω ότι απλά έχει περιθώριο μέχρι τέλος Μαρτίου περίπου που τελειώνει το 1ο τρίμηνο για να ζητήσει παράταση....
Πιστεύω ότι είναι απίθανο το Q1-2019 και για Παύλου Μελλά αλλά και για Βάρνα (1,5 μήνας έμεινε...). Με ένα θαύμα όμως μπορούν να δώσουν στο τέλος του Q2.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα κάνουμε Χριστούγεννα με VDSL (όχι απαραίτητα του 2019 βέβαια...)

----------


## Ikarak

> Νομίζω ότι απλά έχει περιθώριο μέχρι τέλος Μαρτίου περίπου που τελειώνει το 1ο τρίμηνο για να ζητήσει παράταση....
> Πιστεύω ότι είναι απίθανο το Q1-2019 και για Παύλου Μελλά αλλά και για Βάρνα (1,5 μήνας έμεινε...). Με ένα θαύμα όμως μπορούν να δώσουν στο τέλος του Q2.
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα κάνουμε Χριστούγεννα με VDSL (όχι απαραίτητα του 2019 βέβαια...)


Περιμένω από στιγμή σε στιγμή ανακοίνωση από EETT για παράταση στον Παύλο Μελά.....  :ROFL: 
Αν τώρα ενεργοποιηθούμε μέχρι τέλη Μαρτίου, εγώ προσωπικά θα φωνάξω φίλους και θα κάνω πάρτι στο σπίτι!!!
Είναι τραγικό το ότι έχουμε συνηθίσει στο "έλα μωρέ δε βαριέσαι" γι' αυτό άλλωστε υπάρχει και αυτή η καθυστέρηση.
Τα έργα μένουν στάσιμα δίχως λόγο και ο χρόνος περνάει επίσης δίχως λόγο. Είναι όλα έτοιμα οπτικές, πισάρισμα, καμπίνες.....

----------


## blade_

> 1) 400μετρα
> 2) Δεν έχει δυνατότητα επιλογής. Πλέον μόνο 50αρια και πάνω είναι.
> 3) Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα επιλογής. Μόνο ότι προσφέρει η COSMOTE.
> 4) Η καλωδίωση δεν ήταν καλή και αλλάχθηκε από ηλεκτρολόγο με το καλώδιο που είναι χοντρό κόβεται με τροχό και περιέχει 6 ζεύγη γραμμών. Κοινώς έσκασα 400 ευρώ για να το φτιάξω όποτε δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Έχω 0 αποσυνδέσεις και καθόλου θόρυβο.
> 
> 
> Τα στατιστικά πως είναι; Να περιμένω και άλλο ή να το δώσω βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ; Χθες που επικοινώνησα μαζί τους μου είπαν πως επειδή χθες ξεκίνησε ανεπίσημα η διαθεσιμότητα και επειδή χθες έκαναν τα έργα να δωθεί το vdsl, δεν μπορούσε να δηλωθεί ως βλάβη.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


120?παει με το μηνα?δλδ περιπου 15 ανα μηνα η κατι τετοιο?η ακομα κ αν ακυρωσω 2 μηνες πριν ειναι παλι το ιδιο

----------


## vastil

> 120?παει με το μηνα?δλδ περιπου 15 ανα μηνα η κατι τετοιο?η ακομα κ αν ακυρωσω 2 μηνες πριν ειναι παλι το ιδιο


Νομίζω πως είναι fixed η τιμή.

----------


## tol1s

πριν 10 μερες ανανεωσα το συμβολαιο μου στον οτε και ρωτησα ποτε περιπου θα εχουμε  vdsl για νεαπολη, ο υπαλληλος γελασε με την ερωτηση μου.

----------


## andresalonika

> πριν 10 μερες ανανεωσα το συμβολαιο μου στον οτε και ρωτησα ποτε περιπου θα εχουμε  vdsl για νεαπολη, ο υπαλληλος γελασε με την ερωτηση μου.


Πάνω από την οδό Λαγκαδά πάντως έχουν μπει vdsl καμπίνες ήδη εδώ και καιρό.

EDIT: Μιας και ανέφερες Νεάπολη, σήμερα Κων.Καραμανλή με Ανδρέου Δημητρίου έσκαβε πάλι συνεργείο ΟΤΕ με το μεγάλο βαν και με καμιά 4-5 άτομα ενώ στο σημείο υπάρχει ήδη καμπίνα vdsl εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Περνώντας με το αυτοκίνητο πάνω από το καναλάκι που έσκαψαν στην άσφαλτο είδα ένα μαύρο σωλήνα.

----------


## blade_

> Νομίζω πως είναι fixed η τιμή.


Μάλιστα τραγικό αν ισχύει... Όχι πως βιάζομαι αλλά...

----------


## sv2evs

έργα ΔΕΔΔΗΕ αυτή την ώρα στην Αργυροκάστρου στον Εύοσμο.

----------


## vastil

Δουλειά εργολάβου.  
Καλώδια πλεγμένα όπως να είναι. Ανοίξαμε τα μπουάτ και επικρατούσε το χάος. Ο Ηλεκτρολογος τα άνοιξε και διόρθωσε την συνδεσμολογία. Πλήρωσα και κάτι παραπάνω γιατί κυριολεκτικά το έφτιαξε το Ίντερνετ. Σε κάθε μπουάτ μετρούσε ένα προς ένα την ταχύτητα με το μηχάνημα του.





Σύνδεση με WiFi και στις δυο περιπτώσεις.

----------


## mantan

> έργα ΔΕΔΔΗΕ αυτή την ώρα στην Αργυροκάστρου στον Εύοσμο.


Βλέπω ότι υπάρχει κίνηση στον Εύοσμο από την ΔΕΔΔΗΕ για λογαριασμό της Vodafone. Και στην καμπίνα Μαρτίου με Μακεδονομάχων έχουν σκάψει μάλλον για ρεύμα.

----------


## kanenas3

Για κέντρο Ερμού στις περιοχές κοντά στο ΑΚ που δεν καλύπτονται όμως από τις καμπίνες υπάρχει καμία εξέλιξη; 

Συγκεκριμένα από Αριστοτέλους μέχρι Μητρόπολη όπως θεωρητικά είναι κοντά αλλά στην πράξη τα πράγματα είναι τραγικά.

----------


## deniSun

> Για κέντρο Ερμού στις περιοχές κοντά στο ΑΚ που δεν καλύπτονται όμως από τις καμπίνες υπάρχει καμία εξέλιξη; 
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα από Αριστοτέλους μέχρι Μητρόπολη όπως θεωρητικά είναι κοντά αλλά στην πράξη τα πράγματα είναι τραγικά.


Όχι τίποτε. Δυστυχώς.
Όπως λες... αυτές οι περιοχές είναι πολύ κοντά στο κέντρο αλλά οι γραμμές είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση.
Είναι από τις παλαιότερες + ότι κάποτε υπέφεραν περισσότερο απ όλους από crosstalk.
Δυστυχώς πρόκειται να αλλαχθούν στην τελευταία φάση για την οποία δεν έχω δει κάποια ανακοίνωση.

----------


## kanenas3

> Όχι τίποτε. Δυστυχώς.
> Όπως λες... αυτές οι περιοχές είναι πολύ κοντά στο κέντρο αλλά οι γραμμές είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση.
> Είναι από τις παλαιότερες + ότι κάποτε υπέφεραν περισσότερο απ όλους από crosstalk.
> Δυστυχώς πρόκειται να αλλαχθούν στην τελευταία φάση για την οποία δεν έχω δει κάποια ανακοίνωση.


Περαστικά μας δηλαδή!

----------


## deniSun

> Περαστικά μας δηλαδή!


Υπομονή θα έλεγα.

----------


## kanenas3

> Υπομονή θα έλεγα.


Πόση υπομονή να κάνω με 320kbps upload...Στις καλές του να φτάσει στα 600-650kbps.

----------


## deniSun

> Πόση υπομονή να κάνω με 320kbps upload...Στις καλές του να φτάσει στα 600-650kbps.


Σε καλύπτει η hcn;

----------


## blade_

εχει φτασει κεντρο η hcn?

----------


## YAziDis

Κατ'αυτούς (hcn) ναι. Εγώ πάντως προσωπικά δεν έχω εντοπίσει κάπου αυλάκια και γενικά κουτιά τους.. Και εγώ απορία το'χω για το αν έχουν βάλει ή αν απλά περάσαν απ'το κέντρο για να φύγουν προς τα έξω.

----------


## deniSun

> εχει φτασει κεντρο η hcn?


http://www.hcn.gr/el/kalupsi-diktuou/

----------


## blade_

> http://www.hcn.gr/el/kalupsi-diktuou/


τον χαρτη τον εχουν ετσι εδω και χρονια.η καλυψη ομως ειναι ουτε το 1/10 απο την εκταση που μας δειχνουν

----------


## deniSun

> τον χαρτη τον εχουν ετσι εδω και χρονια.η καλυψη ομως ειναι ουτε το 1/10 απο την εκταση που μας δειχνουν


Όχι δεν είναι εδώ και χρόνια ο ίδιος.
Πρόσφατα άλλαξε.

----------


## blade_

> Όχι δεν είναι εδώ και χρόνια ο ίδιος.
> Πρόσφατα άλλαξε.


εξακολουθω να βλεπω μεγαλες αναμονες ομως οποτε..

----------


## deniSun

> εξακολουθω να βλεπω μεγαλες αναμονες ομως οποτε..


Αναμονή θα έχεις για διάφορους λόγους.
Όπου υπάρχει κάλυψη σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να συνδεθείς κάποια στιγμή με μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις τις περισσότερες φορές.
Όπου δεν υπάρχει απλά περιμένεις πότε θα επεκταθούν.

----------


## kanenas3

> http://www.hcn.gr/el/kalupsi-diktuou/


Μιλησα μαζι τους...καμια σχεση ο χαρτης με αυτα που ειπαν. Δεν μπορουν να σκαψουν στην περιοχη ειπαν. Οταν ρωτησα γιατι δειχνουν καλυψη ειπαν ασυρματα και οταν τους ειπα οκ παμε ασυρματα μου ειπαν οτι και ετσι καλυπτουν. Οτι να ναι δλδ.

----------


## deniSun

> Μιλησα μαζι τους...καμια σχεση ο χαρτης με αυτα που ειπαν. Δεν μπορουν να σκαψουν στην περιοχη ειπαν. Οταν ρωτησα γιατι δειχνουν καλυψη ειπαν ασυρματα και οταν τους ειπα οκ παμε ασυρματα μου ειπαν οτι και ετσι καλυπτουν. Οτι να ναι δλδ.


Το ότι δεν έχουν σκάψει σε όλη την περιοχή που απεικονίζουν το γνωρίζω.
Το άλλο με την ασύρματη κάλυψη... ασχολίαστο.  :Thumb down:

----------


## paularas

άρχισαν πανόραμα να προσθέτουν μερικά νέα kw όπως επίσης να σημειώνουν κάτι "F" με κόκκινο σπρέι έξω απο τα σπίτια. γνωρίζουμε τίποτα για αυτό?

----------


## deniSun

> άρχισαν πανόραμα να προσθέτουν μερικά νέα kw όπως επίσης να σημειώνουν κάτι "F" με κόκκινο σπρέι έξω απο τα σπίτια. γνωρίζουμε τίποτα για αυτό?


Στα σπίτια δεν έχουν λόγω να περάσουν.
Εκτός και αν είστε τόσο τυχεροί και πάρετε FTTB.
Δες και την περίπτωση να είναι απλά για αέριο.

----------


## paularas

> Στα σπίτια δεν έχουν λόγω να περάσουν.
> Εκτός και αν είστε τόσο τυχεροί και πάρετε FTTB.
> Δες και την περίπτωση να είναι απλά για αέριο.


είναι kw του οτέ με αρίθμηση όπως είναι εδώ η περιοχή (έχουν και συνοχή οι αριθμήσεις). απλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι υπάρχουν δρόμοι όπως ο δικός μου στον Ν751 όπου παίρνουμε ακόμα απο το ΑΚ (στα 1500-2000 μέτρα) ενώ στα 5 μέτρα το σπίτι απέναντι παίζει με 100/10 κλειδωμένο όπου παίρνει απο το κάτω KW όπου είναι καινούργιου τύπου

----------


## deniSun

> είναι kw του οτέ με αρίθμηση όπως είναι εδώ η περιοχή (έχουν και συνοχή οι αριθμήσεις). απλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι υπάρχουν δρόμοι όπως ο δικός μου στον Ν751 όπου παίρνουμε ακόμα απο το ΑΚ (στα 1500-2000 μέτρα) ενώ στα 5 μέτρα το σπίτι απέναντι παίζει με 100/10 κλειδωμένο όπου παίρνει απο το κάτω KW όπου είναι καινούργιου τύπου


Στο F έξω από τα σπίτια αναφερόμουν.

----------


## satiros

Στις Συκιες στα καστρα εχουμε παει q1 και με τις καθυστερησεις q2-q3 12 μηνες πισω  θα παμε. Ακομα δεν εχουμε ενα μετρο οπτικη ινα περασμενη στην περιοχη ποσο περισσότερο να μπουν μηχανηματα καινα συνδεθουν.

Καλο κουραγιο σε ολους σε μια χωρα που δεν ξερει τι θα πει νομος χρονοδιαγραμα σεβασμος κλπ

----------


## John_NX

> Στις Συκιες στα καστρα εχουμε παει q1 και με τις καθυστερησεις q2-q3 12 μηνες πισω  θα παμε. Ακομα δεν εχουμε ενα μετρο οπτικη ινα περασμενη στην περιοχη ποσο περισσότερο να μπουν μηχανηματα καινα συνδεθουν.
> 
> Καλο κουραγιο σε ολους σε μια χωρα που δεν ξερει τι θα πει νομος χρονοδιαγραμα σεβασμος κλπ


Τουλάχιστον όμως υπάρχει κίνηση στην περιοχή αν και το ότι είναι εκτός σχεδιαγραμματος είναι όντως κακό. Εμείς στην Τούμπα που υποτίθεται τρίτο τρίμηνο 19 πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμο FTTH και δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα τι να πουμε. :ROFL:

----------


## deniSun

> Τουλάχιστον όμως υπάρχει κίνηση στην περιοχή αν και το ότι είναι εκτός σχεδιαγραμματος είναι όντως κακό. Εμείς στην Τούμπα που υποτίθεται τρίτο τρίμηνο 19 πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμο FTTH και δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα τι να πουμε.


FTTH ή FTTC;

----------


## satiros

Ftth απο οτι ειχα δει

----------


## John_NX

> FTTH ή FTTC;


FTTH από την Vodafone.

----------


## raven_gr

Πολίχνη έχουν σκάψει το σύμπαν ενώ παράλληλα ο ΟΤΕ πλέον αλλάζει καμπίνες σε γειτονιές

Στην εικόνα η ξαπλωμένη πλέον παλιά καμπίνα 125 του ΟΤΕ που έχει μαρκαριστεί με Ν/Θ (νέα θέση?)

----------


## Livas

Σε εμένα στα μετέωρα στην 141 εγραψαν στην καμπίνα του οτε με κοκκινο σπρέι 
Ναι Οχι
Το σκέφτονται αν την αλλάξουν η οχι?!
Χαχαχ!!

----------


## xalaragr

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω μετακομιζω Περιοχη αναληψη Θεσσαλονικη και θελω 50αρα γραμμη...στην κοσμοτε δεν μου δινουν ουτε 24αρα..δν εχει τιποτα λενε..
στην Vodafone στο site βγαζει οτι εχει 24,50,100 ενω αν βαλω παλι τον ιδιο ταχυδρομικο ιδια διευθυνση αλλα αντι για περιοχη θεσσαλονικη βαλω αναληψη μου βγαζει δν εχει
στο σιτε της wind βαζω αναγκαστικα κατευθειαν ταχυδρομικο και ολα συπληρωνονται αυτοματα...μου βγαζει περιοχη Θεσσαλονικη και διαθεσιμοτητα στην οδο 24,50,100
πηρα ρωτησα στην vodafone..μια μου λενε εχουμε 50αρα κτλπ...μια μου λενε δν εχουμε τιποτα...ουτε 24αρα//
Στην wind μου λενε εχουμε κανονικα 24,50,100 και με εγγυηση γραμμης το λιγερο 42mbs-47max
οι τιμες πανω κατω ειναι ιδιες....τι να κανω???που να κανω αιτηση..μην περιμενω τσαμπα 1 μηνα και μετα μου πουνε δν εχουμε..

----------


## vastil

> θα ηθελα να ρωτησω μετακομιζω Περιοχη αναληψη Θεσσαλονικη και θελω 50αρα γραμμη...στην κοσμοτε δεν μου δινουν ουτε 24αρα..δν εχει τιποτα λενε..
> στην Vodafone στο site βγαζει οτι εχει 24,50,100 ενω αν βαλω παλι τον ιδιο ταχυδρομικο ιδια διευθυνση αλλα αντι για περιοχη θεσσαλονικη βαλω αναληψη μου βγαζει δν εχει
> στο σιτε της wind βαζω αναγκαστικα κατευθειαν ταχυδρομικο και ολα συπληρωνονται αυτοματα...μου βγαζει περιοχη Θεσσαλονικη και διαθεσιμοτητα στην οδο 24,50,100
> πηρα ρωτησα στην vodafone..μια μου λενε εχουμε 50αρα κτλπ...μια μου λενε δν εχουμε τιποτα...ουτε 24αρα//
> Στην wind μου λενε εχουμε κανονικα 24,50,100 και με εγγυηση γραμμης το λιγερο 42mbs-47max
> οι τιμες πανω κατω ειναι ιδιες....τι να κανω???που να κανω αιτηση..μην περιμενω τσαμπα 1 μηνα και μετα μου πουνε δν εχουμε..


Δες αν σε καλύπτει inalan ή hcn.

----------


## xalaragr

με βαση χαρτη με καλυπτει..αλλα δν υπαρχει διαθεσιμο καφαο δικο της στην οικοδομη απο οτι ξερω...και πρεπει να παρω αδειες κτλπ κτλπ...
το ξερω βγαινει γυρω στα 32 με σταθερο μαζι στην HCN..ιναλαν καλυπτει δυτικα...οχι ανατολικα..σχετικα με την απορια μου καμια γνωμη?

----------


## vastil

> με βαση χαρτη με καλυπτει..αλλα δν υπαρχει διαθεσιμο καφαο δικο της στην οικοδομη απο οτι ξερω...και πρεπει να παρω αδειες κτλπ κτλπ...
> το ξερω βγαινει γυρω στα 32 με σταθερο μαζι στην HCN..ιναλαν καλυπτει δυτικα...οχι ανατολικα..σχετικα με την απορια μου καμια γνωμη?


Ότι σου βγάζει σε διαθεσιμότητα το site. Δεν μπορείς να κανεις δυστυχώς κάτι άλλο.

----------


## jacobgr

> Σε εμένα στα μετέωρα στην 141 εγραψαν στην καμπίνα του οτε με κοκκινο σπρέι 
> Ναι Οχι
> Το σκέφτονται αν την αλλάξουν η οχι?!
> Χαχαχ!!


Το ίδιο και στην 180 ψηλά στον Άγιο Ραφαήλ.

----------


## pantelikas

- - - Updated - - -




> με βαση χαρτη με καλυπτει..αλλα δν υπαρχει διαθεσιμο καφαο δικο της στην οικοδομη απο οτι ξερω...και πρεπει να παρω αδειες κτλπ κτλπ...
> το ξερω βγαινει γυρω στα 32 με σταθερο μαζι στην HCN..ιναλαν καλυπτει δυτικα...οχι ανατολικα..σχετικα με την απορια μου καμια γνωμη?


Λογικά είμαστε γειτονιά. Μέχρι 50άρα μπορείς και ανάλογα την απόσταση θα δεις ανάλογη ταχύτητα.
Για την HCN έχει κάποια σημεία που η σύνδεση είναι πιο γρήγορη. Επί της Κωνσταντινουπόλεως κάποια σημεία, στην Λεωφ. Στρατού κοντά στο γραφείο τους. Για την HCN εγώ στη θέση σου θα έκανα μια αίτηση κι άστην να τρέχει. Δεν σε δεσμεύουν χρονικά και οι ταχύτητες είναι ασύγκριτες στην περιοχή μας

----------


## glamour_services

> Πολίχνη έχουν σκάψει το σύμπαν ενώ παράλληλα ο ΟΤΕ πλέον αλλάζει καμπίνες σε γειτονιές
> 
> Στην εικόνα η ξαπλωμένη πλέον παλιά καμπίνα 125 του ΟΤΕ που έχει μαρκαριστεί με Ν/Θ (νέα θέση?)


ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!! Κάτι άρχισε να κινείται από τον (π)ΟΤΕ!
Η 125 θα πάει απέναντι ακριβώς δίπλα στην ήδη από καιρό στημένη της Wind.

----------


## vastil

Η ενεργοποίηση των minidslam του ΟΤΕ γίνεται σταδιακά σε κάθε περιοχή ή κατευθείαν σε όσα έχουν αλλαχθεί;

----------


## deniSun

> Η ενεργοποίηση των minidslam του ΟΤΕ γίνεται σταδιακά σε κάθε περιοχή ή κατευθείαν σε όσα έχουν αλλαχθεί;


Σταδιακά και χωρίς κάποιο λογικό πλάνο πχ από το ποιο κοντινό προς το ποιο απομακρυσμένο κλπ.

----------


## vastil

> Σταδιακά και χωρίς κάποιο λογικό πλάνο πχ από το ποιο κοντινό προς το ποιο απομακρυσμένο κλπ.


Άρα δηλαδή το minidslam που αλλαχθηκε ρευματοδοτηθηκε περιμένω όποτε θέλουν να το ενεργοποιήσουν ενώ τα αλλά είναι ενεργοποιημένα μέσα στο Ασβεστοχωρι. Σωστά;
Τους τεχνικούς τους εμπιστευόμαστε της περιοχής; Μου είπαν για μάξιμουμ ένα μήνα επειδή το ελέγχουν το Ίντερνετ. Τι σημαίνει τώρα αυτό θα δούμε.
Πάντως και το καφαο στο Παπανικολάου πάνω δεν ρευματοδοτηθηκε ακόμα.

----------


## deniSun

> Άρα δηλαδή το minidslam που αλλαχθηκε ρευματοδοτηθηκε περιμένω όποτε θέλουν να το ενεργοποιήσουν ενώ τα αλλά είναι ενεργοποιημένα μέσα στο Ασβεστοχωρι. Σωστά;
> Τους τεχνικούς τους εμπιστευόμαστε της περιοχής; Μου είπαν για μάξιμουμ ένα μήνα επειδή το ελέγχουν το Ίντερνετ. Τι σημαίνει τώρα αυτό θα δούμε.
> Πάντως και το καφαο στο Παπανικολάου πάνω δεν ρευματοδοτηθηκε ακόμα.


Σωστά.
Μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθούν όλα τα γύρω από εσένα και το δικό σου να στέκεται ως έχει καμαρωτό.
Ο τεχνικός κάνει εκτίμηση.
Κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου δώσει ακριβή χρονοδιάγραμμα γιατί η πλήρης λειτουργία περνάει από αρκετά στάδια.
Συγκεκριμένα στην δική μου καμπίνα ο τεχνικός είπε για max 1-2μήνες και έκανε ~1χρόνο.

----------


## vastil

> Σωστά.
> Μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθούν όλα τα γύρω από εσένα και το δικό σου να στέκεται ως έχει καμαρωτό.
> Ο τεχνικός κάνει εκτίμηση.
> Κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου δώσει ακριβή χρονοδιάγραμμα γιατί η πλήρης λειτουργία περνάει από αρκετά στάδια.
> Συγκεκριμένα στην δική μου καμπίνα ο τεχνικός είπε για max 1-2μήνες και έκανε ~1χρόνο.


Σούπερ. Θα περιμένω όσο χρειαστεί. Εντύπωση μου κάνει στο 192.168.1.1 μου βγάζει όχι adsl2+ αλλά vdsl2 εντούτοις σερφάρω με 6mbps.

----------


## raven_gr

> Σε εμένα στα μετέωρα στην 141 εγραψαν στην καμπίνα του οτε με κοκκινο σπρέι 
> Ναι Οχι
> Το σκέφτονται αν την αλλάξουν η οχι?!
> Χαχαχ!!


πάλι καλά που δεν έχει σχεδιασμένη καμία τρίλιζα απ'έξω  :Smile: 

Ο ΟΤΕ έχει βάλει καινούρια και δίπλα από την 127 επί της Αγ. Παντελεήμονως που ήταν μαρκαρισμένη και αυτή με Ν/Θ! 

Επίσης πάλι στην ίδια οδό αλλά στη διασταύρωση με την Χ. Σμύρνης έχει μπει μια καμπίνα χωρίς χαρακτηριστικά (wind-OTE) ! ξέρει κανείς τι είναι;

- - - Updated - - -




> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!! Κάτι άρχισε να κινείται από τον (π)ΟΤΕ!
> Η 125 θα πάει απέναντι ακριβώς δίπλα στην ήδη από καιρό στημένη της Wind.


Ναι επιτέλους! Όσο για την 125 αν προσέξεις στην εικόνα, αριστερά από την καμπίνα δημιουργείται βάση... Μάλλον θα γίνει ότι και στην 127! άσε που θα ήταν μεγάλη καφρίλα να ξηλώθει ο φρέσκο- στρωμένος με πίσσα δρόμος, για να στείλει τα καλώδια ο ΟΤΕ απέναντι.

----------


## jkoukos

> Σούπερ. Θα περιμένω όσο χρειαστεί. Εντύπωση μου κάνει στο 192.168.1.1 μου βγάζει όχι adsl2+ αλλά vdsl2 εντούτοις σερφάρω με 6mbps.


Για δώσε τα στοιχεία του συγχρονισμού.

----------


## glamour_services

> πάλι καλά που δεν έχει σχεδιασμένη καμία τρίλιζα απ'έξω 
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ έχει βάλει καινούρια και δίπλα από την 127 επί της Αγ. Παντελεήμονως που ήταν μαρκαρισμένη και αυτή με Ν/Θ! 
> 
> Επίσης πάλι στην ίδια οδό αλλά στη διασταύρωση με την Χ. Σμύρνης έχει μπει μια καμπίνα χωρίς χαρακτηριστικά (wind-OTE) ! ξέρει κανείς τι είναι;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Έχω λόγω (προσωρινού) προβλήματος υγείας πάνω από μήνα να περάσω από εκεί οπότε δεν είδα τις αλλαγές, η 125 είχε μαρκαρισμένη θέση δίπλα στη νέα της Wind, προφανώς αποφάσισαν πιο εύκολη λύση. Και έπρεπε να αλλαχθεί γιατί είχε το κακό της χάλι συν μια προέκταση.

----------


## raven_gr

> Έχω λόγω (προσωρινού) προβλήματος υγείας πάνω από μήνα να περάσω από εκεί οπότε δεν είδα τις αλλαγές, η 125 είχε μαρκαρισμένη θέση δίπλα στη νέα της Wind, προφανώς αποφάσισαν πιο εύκολη λύση. Και έπρεπε να αλλαχθεί γιατί είχε το κακό της χάλι συν μια προέκταση.


Περαστικά φίλε μου.. 

Οργασμός έργων...  :Smile:  
Σήμερα η EDIL σκάβει στην Αγν. Στρατιώτη μπροστά στο παλιό δημαρχείο. 

Η προέκταση πιστεύω θα μείνει αφού η 125 δεν άλλαξε ουσιαστικά θέση... Η νέα καμπίνα πάντως σήμερα είναι στη θέση της.

----------


## vastil

> Για δώσε τα στοιχεία του συγχρονισμού.


Για δώσε τα φώτα σου! 


Και αυτό από την cosmote που το δήλωσα ως βλάβη

----------


## glamour_services

> Περαστικά φίλε μου.. 
> 
> Οργασμός έργων...  
> Σήμερα η EDIL σκάβει στην Αγν. Στρατιώτη μπροστά στο παλιό δημαρχείο. 
> 
> Η προέκταση πιστεύω θα μείνει αφού η 125 δεν άλλαξε ουσιαστικά θέση... Η νέα καμπίνα πάντως σήμερα είναι στη θέση της.


Ευχαριστώ, είμαι ήδη καλύτερα. Σήμερα μάλιστα πέρασα από το σημείο!
Έχουμε λοιπόν και λέμε:
Η νέα καμπίνα στην παλιά της θέση (δεν έχει μπει καν νούμερο) και η παλιά με την προέκτασή της (σε πολλές σάπιες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ όταν πλέον δεν μπορούσαν να εξυπηρετήσουν καινούριες γραμμές έβαζαν χειροκίνητη προέκταση, κόβοντας το δεξί πλαϊνό και προσθέτοντας με ηλεκτροκόλληση την προέκταση, στην Πολίχνη υπάρχουν και οι 129 και 148 με προεκτάσεις που όμως αν και σάπιες δεν θα τις αλλάξουν και κακώς).
 

Η παλιά καμπίνα 125 είναι ακόμα πλαγιασμένη και συνδεδεμένη μέχρι να περάσουν τα αντίστοιχα καλώδια της παλιάς στις ρεγκλέτες της καινούριας
 

Εδώ σημερινές εργασίες από την Αγνώστου Στρατιώτου με παράλληλο κυκλοφοριακό κομφούζιο
 

Και εδώ η σκαμμένη γραμμή στην Αγνώστου Στρατιώτου που συνδέει μαζί την 142 (καλής κατάστασης προς δεξιά) και την 141 (σάπια αλλά προφανώς με ρεγκλέτες νέου τύπου άρα δεν την αλλάζουν) με τη νέα της Wind που ακόμα δεν έχει νούμερο.



Πάντως ακόμα και αν πέρασε νέα άσφαλτος στους δρόμους πάλι θα χρειαστούν σκαψίματα, καθώς πρέπει να ξαναπεράσει η Wind να συνδέσει τις αλλαγμένες του ΟΤΕ με τις δικές της. Αν φυσικά ο ΟΤΕ ακολουθούσε το χρονοδιάγραμμα όπως έπρεπε δεν θα χρειαζόταν κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά τι ψάχνεις τώρα... Ακόμα και την 125 που δεν άλλαξε θέση θα πρέπει να σκάψει τώρα η Wind το δρόμο για να συνδεθεί με τη νέα του ΟΤΕ. Οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω τι νόημα είχε εν τέλει να πάει στην ίδια θέση, τα σκαψίματα πάλι δεν θα τα γλιτώσουν!
Γενικά υπάρχει οργασμός εργασιών στην Πολίχνη και μπράβο!

----------


## raven_gr

> Ευχαριστώ, είμαι ήδη καλύτερα. Σήμερα μάλιστα πέρασα από το σημείο!
> Έχουμε λοιπόν και λέμε:
> Η νέα καμπίνα στην παλιά της θέση (δεν έχει μπει καν νούμερο) και η παλιά με την προέκτασή της (σε πολλές σάπιες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ όταν πλέον δεν μπορούσαν να εξυπηρετήσουν καινούριες γραμμές έβαζαν χειροκίνητη προέκταση, κόβοντας το δεξί πλαϊνό και προσθέτοντας με ηλεκτροκόλληση την προέκταση, στην Πολίχνη υπάρχουν και οι 129 και 148 με προεκτάσεις που όμως αν και σάπιες δεν θα τις αλλάξουν και κακώς).
>  
> 
> Η παλιά καμπίνα 125 είναι ακόμα πλαγιασμένη και συνδεδεμένη μέχρι να περάσουν τα αντίστοιχα καλώδια της παλιάς στις ρεγκλέτες της καινούριας
>  
> 
> Πάντως ακόμα και αν πέρασε νέα άσφαλτος στους δρόμους πάλι θα χρειαστούν σκαψίματα, καθώς πρέπει να ξαναπεράσει η Wind να συνδέσει τις αλλαγμένες του ΟΤΕ με τις δικές της. Αν φυσικά ο ΟΤΕ ακολουθούσε το χρονοδιάγραμμα όπως έπρεπε δεν θα χρειαζόταν κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά τι ψάχνεις τώρα... Ακόμα και την 125 που δεν άλλαξε θέση θα πρέπει να σκάψει τώρα η Wind το δρόμο για να συνδεθεί με τη νέα του ΟΤΕ. Οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω τι νόημα είχε εν τέλει να πάει στην ίδια θέση, τα σκαψίματα πάλι δεν θα τα γλιτώσουν!
> Γενικά υπάρχει οργασμός εργασιών στην Πολίχνη και μπράβο!


Αν εννοείς ότι πρέπει να γίνει στην 125 αυτό που φαίνεται ότι έχει γίνει στην 127...Καλά κρασιά.

----------


## glamour_services

Ακριβώς, βλέπεις όμως μία σημαντική διαφορά. Η νέα 127 είναι ακριβώς δίπλα στη νέα της Wind. Έτσι για να μπουν οι κόκκινοι σωλήνες που είναι αυτοί που συνδέουν τις δύο καμπίνες, χρειάστηκε να σκαφτεί μόνο τοπικά το πεζοδρόμιο. Προφανέστατα αυτό πήγε να γίνει και με την 125 αλλά αποφασίστηκε κάτι άλλο. Τώρα για να μπουν αυτοί οι σωλήνες πρέπει να σκαφτεί η νεοασφαλτοστρωμένη Μουσχουντή για να πάνε τα καλώδια από την καμπίνα της Wind απέναντι στη νέα καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ. Αυτό θα γίνει και σε πολλές άλλες καμπίνες και θα μπορούσε σε μεγάλο βαθμό να είχε αποφευχθεί αν είχε γίνει σωστή συνεννόηση Wind/OTE στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά και φυσικά παράλληλη τοποθέτηση όπως έγινε στο Α/Κ Βάρνας.
Εξάλλου η διαδικασία αλλαγής θέσης καμπίνας για τον ΟΤΕ είναι ασύγκριτα πιο εύκολη, καθώς έχει ήδη σκαμμένα υπόγεια φρεάτια με καλώδια σε όλους σχεδόν τους δρόμους και ακόμα και τις νέες θέσεις δεν τις βάζει τυχαία, ξέρει πού περνάνε τα καλώδιά του κάτω από δρόμους, το πολύ πολύ να σκάψουν κανά πεζοδρόμιο. Όταν όμως έχουν αργήσει και δεν συννενοούνται με τη Wind ώστε να τις βάλουν δίπλα-δίπλα για να μην έχουν εκτεταμένα σκαψίματα, το αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτό που είδες ήδη.
Ποιο τρανταχτό παράδειγμα η καμπίνα 410 στη Λυκούργου. Η σάπια καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ είναι βαθιά χωμένη κάτω από το δρόμο
https://www.instantstreetview.com/@4...h,-6.85p,2.84z
έτσι η Wind τοποθέτησε τη δικιά της μπροστά από τα κίτρινα κάγκελα στο ίδιο ύψος
http://fttxgr.eu/cabimages/VDSLCab_ws_1546022986.jpg
Να όμως που ο ΟΤΕ είχε διαφορετική γνώμη και μάρκαρε ένα σημείο 150 μέτρα πιο κάτω στη διασταύρωση με τη Τζαβέλα
https://www.instantstreetview.com/@4...h,-8.69p,1.33z
και τώρα πρέπει να σκάψει η Wind όλο το πεζοδρόμιο για να συνδέσει τη δικιά της με τη νέα του ΟΤΕ (όταν μπει βέβαια κάποια στιγμή). Εκτός βέβαια αν αλλάξει πάλι γνώμη ο ΟΤΕ και τη βάλει πιο κοντά...
Αυτά κάνουν οι κακές συννενοήσεις και άντε να δούμε φως...

----------


## vaggos_13

Α/Κ Απ.ΠΑΥΛΟΥ τουλάχιστον 8 καμπίνες έχουν πάρει ρεύμα και σκάβουν συνεχώς σε αρκετά γοργούς ρυθμούς!

----------


## ifaigios

> Α/Κ Απ.ΠΑΥΛΟΥ τουλάχιστον 8 καμπίνες έχουν πάρει ρεύμα και σκάβουν συνεχώς σε αρκετά γοργούς ρυθμούς!


Άντε να δούμε πότε θα σκάψουν και κατά εδώ (Δόξα). Έχει 2-2,5 μήνες που πέρασε τις καινούργιες καμπίνες και τις οπτικές από το δρόμο η Vodafone και αναμένουμε ρευματοδότηση. Σύμφωνα με το χρονοδιάγραμμα, ενεργοποίηση είναι το Q1/19, αλλά από έναν τεχνικό που ρώτησα μάλλον θα καθυστερήσει.

----------


## vastil

Οι πιο αξιόπιστοι για ημερομηνίες είναι τεχνικοί της περιοχής. Αυτοί ξέρουν να σας κατευθύνουν καταλλήλως στο πότε θα γίνουν οι ενεργοποιήσεις.

----------


## vaggos_13

> Άντε να δούμε πότε θα σκάψουν και κατά εδώ (Δόξα). Έχει 2-2,5 μήνες που πέρασε τις καινούργιες καμπίνες και τις οπτικές από το δρόμο η Vodafone και αναμένουμε ρευματοδότηση. Σύμφωνα με το χρονοδιάγραμμα, ενεργοποίηση είναι το Q1/19, αλλά από έναν τεχνικό που ρώτησα μάλλον θα καθυστερήσει.


Οι καμπίνες που ηλεκτροδοτουνται είναι εγκατεστημένες από τον Ιούλιο μέχρι και τα τέλη Σεπτέμβρη

----------


## raven_gr

> Αυτά κάνουν οι κακές συννενοήσεις και άντε να δούμε φως...


Κακές συννενοήσεις... 

Πέρασα σήμερα με το χιόνι και είδα συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ να μεταφέρει τις γραμμές από την παλιά 127 στις ρεγκλετες της νέας!
Κάτι γίνεται....

----------


## deniSun

> Κακές συννενοήσεις... 
> 
> Πέρασα σήμερα με το χιόνι και είδα συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ να μεταφέρει τις γραμμές από την παλιά 127 στις ρεγκλετες της νέας!
> Κάτι γίνεται....


Άσπρες μέρες...

----------


## Iris07

Πωπω.. πολύ μάχιμοι αυτοί του OTE !!  :Cool:

----------


## deniSun

> Πωπω.. πολύ μάχιμοι αυτοί του OTE !!


Είναι...

----------


## Iris07

*Απόφαση περιοριστικών μέτρων κυκλοφορίας", στα πλαίσια του έργου ¨Επέκταση δικτύου
οπτικών ινών της εταιρίας WIND NGA στους Δήμους ..*

https://diavgeia.gov.gr/decision/vie...-1%CE%97%CE%94

Αυτό είναι για εσάς..

----------


## dim_up

> Α/Κ Απ.ΠΑΥΛΟΥ τουλάχιστον 8 καμπίνες έχουν πάρει ρεύμα και σκάβουν συνεχώς σε αρκετά γοργούς ρυθμούς!


Ξερεις ποιες ειναι αυτες που πηραν ρευμα;

----------


## tol1s

> *Απόφαση περιοριστικών μέτρων κυκλοφορίας", στα πλαίσια του έργου ¨Επέκταση δικτύου
> οπτικών ινών της εταιρίας WIND NGA στους Δήμους ..*
> 
> https://diavgeia.gov.gr/decision/vie...-1%CE%97%CE%94
> 
> Αυτό είναι για εσάς..


αρχη βενιζελου μενω στην νεαπολη,η vodafone ειχε περασει οπτικη ινα πριν 6 μηνες και τωρα βλεπω εδω οτι θα ξανανοιξουν τον δρομο για να περασει και η wind.

----------


## glamour_services

> αρχη βενιζελου μενω στην νεαπολη,η vodafone ειχε περασει οπτικη ινα πριν 6 μηνες και τωρα βλεπω εδω οτι θα ξανανοιξουν τον δρομο για να περασει και η wind.


Ναι, αυτές οι εργασίες αφορούν το Α/Κ Αμπελοκήπων. 

Σε μια σύντομη βόλτα προχθές είδα ότι επιτέλους άρχισαν να εντατικοποιούνται οι εργασίες του ΟΤΕ για τις δικές του καμπίνες, βέβαια όσο και να τρέξουν πλέον δεν προλαβαίνουν αλλά κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ. Πάντως βλέπω ότι για κάποιες θέσεις έχουν αλλάξει γνώμη για το πού θα μπουν οι καμπίνες, τζάμπα τα σπρέι στα πεζοδρόμια.
Εδώ στήνεται η νέα 103 δίπλα στην καινούρια της Wind.

----------


## satiros

Μην σκας, και ρευμα να παρουν δεν εχει σημασια. Πρέπει να περαστουν οπτικες.
Πρεπει να δοκιμαστουν να φερουν μηχανήματα 
Να τις συνδεσουν και να δοθουν σε χρηση q4 2019 για Α. Παυλου 
Η edil ειπε απριλιο μαιο θα περασουν οπτικες! 
χαλαρρρααααααααααααα guys
18 χρόνια για 3.5 χλμ μετρο και δεν τελειωνει
Q3 2018, χαχαχα ξύστα με νοημα

----------


## vaggos_13

> Ξερεις ποιες ειναι αυτες που πηραν ρευμα;


Ακροπόλεως χαμηλά μέχρι την πορτάρα έχουν πάρει σχεδόν όλες, στο Επταπύργιο έχουν πάρει 3 σίγουρα και έχει άλλες 4 σκαμμένες

Προσωπικά δεν με νοιάζει πότε θα δοθεί διαθεσιμότητα αλλά με νοιάζει που βλέπω έντονη κινητικότητα.

----------


## satiros

Και πιο πανω στην πλευρα των συκεων εχουν ρευμα

Θα ηθελα ρωτησω αν μπορουμε να καταγγειλουμε την καθυστερηση σε καποιο κρατικο φορεα αφου ουτε στο q1 ουτε στο q2 θα ειναι ετοιμοι

Καπου υπηρχε ενα αρχειο με ολα τα καφαο που φαινεται απο ποιο καφαο παιρνει καθε οδος
Αν το εχει καποιος η μπορει να υποδείξει που μπορώ να το βρω θα ειμαι ευγνώμων 

Τα φωτα σας παρακαλω

----------


## Ikarak

> Και πιο πανω στην πλευρα των συκεων εχουν ρευμα
> 
> Θα ηθελα ρωτησω αν μπορουμε να καταγγειλουμε την καθυστερηση σε καποιο κρατικο φορεα αφου ουτε στο q1 ουτε στο q2 θα ειναι ετοιμοι
> 
> Καπου υπηρχε ενα αρχειο με ολα τα καφαο που φαινεται απο ποιο καφαο παιρνει καθε οδος
> Αν το εχει καποιος η μπορει να υποδείξει που μπορώ να το βρω θα ειμαι ευγνώμων 
> 
> Τα φωτα σας παρακαλω


Η λίστα με τα ΚΑΦΑΟ

κάνε αναζήτηση την διεύθυνση σου.. (Ctrl-F) με κεφαλαία και αριθμό.

* Να την ανοίξεις από PC ή Laptop γιατί είναι πολύ μεγάλη.

Η αλήθεια είναι πως κι εγώ έθεσα το ίδιο ερώτημα σε προηγούμενο post όσον αφορά τις καταγγελίες....
Το βρίσκω εντελώς απαράδεκτο καμπίνες που έχουν ηλεκτροδοτηθεί να μη δίνουν την υπηρεσία,
αλλά περισσότερο απαράδεκτη η τρομερή καθυστέρηση υλοποίησης των υποδομών άνευ λόγου και μη τήρησης του χρονοδιαγράμματος.

Υ.Γ. Τι ψάχνουμε όμως ρε φίλε ? Εδώ διάβασα ότι συμφορουμίτης πήρε υπηρεσία VDSL 200 από ΟΤΕ μέσα από καμπίνα Vodafone ενώ η Vodafone δεν έδειχνε καν διαθεσιμότητα....για γέλια η για κλάματα....δεν ξέρω!!!!

Εγώ πιστεύω υπάρχει τρόπος να τους καταγγείλουμε....άλλωστε γιατί υπάρχει η Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. και γιατί μας δείχνει αναλυτικά τα χρονοδιαγράμματα και τις ημερομηνίες παράδοσης των υπηρεσιών? Ας τα κρατούσαν όλα μεταξύ τους....

----------


## satiros

Ευχαριστώ πολυ
Επισης η περιοχη αποστολου παυλου δεν εχει παρει παραταση αρα τι?

Δεν υπάρχει χρονοδιαγραμα?

Θα στειλω επιστολη στο εετ 

Αλήθεια, θα μπορουσαμε να φτιαξουμε ενα  poll
Mε υπογραφες για το καταθεσουμε πολλοί μαζι με την καταγγελία μας

Τι λετε?

----------


## H4ckerman

Καλησπερα παιδια εεδω και 2 εβδομαδες εχω παρει 100αρα γραμμη απο wind στην περιοχη πυλαια θεσσαλονικης. δινεται και 200αρα με 50€ τον μηνα αλλα δν τα δινω . τωρα πληρωνω 40€/μηνα μαζι με τηλ/κιν. πιανω τα 88/100 λογω αποστασης απο καμπινα... αποδεκτη απο την wind λενε αν ειναι πανω απο 75% ειναι αποδεκτο για αυτους... με βαση το τεχνικο τμημα τους. Και ολο αυτο σε Interleaved mode.... ουτε καν fastpath το οποιο εχω ζητησει απειρες φορες αλλα δν το αλλαζουν και λενε ολο μλκιες... τι μπορω να κανω γιαυτο εκτος απο το να παω στον οτε?...

----------


## ifaigios

> Καλησπερα παιδια εεδω και 2 εβδομαδες εχω παρει 100αρα γραμμη απο wind στην περιοχη πυλαια θεσσαλονικης. δινεται και 200αρα με 50€ τον μηνα αλλα δν τα δινω . τωρα πληρωνω 40€/μηνα μαζι με τηλ/κιν. πιανω τα 88/100 λογω αποστασης απο καμπινα... αποδεκτη απο την wind λενε αν ειναι πανω απο 75% ειναι αποδεκτο για αυτους... με βαση το τεχνικο τμημα τους. Και ολο αυτο σε Interleaved mode.... ουτε καν fastpath το οποιο εχω ζητησει απειρες φορες αλλα δν το αλλαζουν και λενε ολο μλκιες... τι μπορω να κανω γιαυτο εκτος απο το να παω στον οτε?...


Πόσο απέχει το σπίτι σου από την καμπίνα; Η καλωδίωση του σπιτιού σου σε τι κατάσταση είναι;

Πάντως δεν θα δεις βελτίωση στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού με το να αλλάξεις πάροχο, πάλι στην ίδια καμπίνα, με την ίδια γραμμή θα συνδέεσαι. Σε fastpath μάλλον δε στο αλλάζουν γιατί θα κλειδώνεις αρκετά χαμηλότερα.

----------


## Livas

Στην περιοχή Μετεώρων έχουμε καμία εξέλιξη? Γιατί λείπω αυτόν τον καιρό και λεω Μήπως προχώρησαν καθόλου..
Για τν καμπίνα 141 και εκει γύρω αν έχουμε κανα νεο....

----------


## H4ckerman

> Πόσο απέχει το σπίτι σου από την καμπίνα; Η καλωδίωση του σπιτιού σου σε τι κατάσταση είναι;
> 
> Πάντως δεν θα δεις βελτίωση στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού με το να αλλάξεις πάροχο, πάλι στην ίδια καμπίνα, με την ίδια γραμμή θα συνδέεσαι. Σε fastpath μάλλον δε στο αλλάζουν γιατί θα κλειδώνεις αρκετά χαμηλότερα.


Μετρα περιπου 260μ με βαση το σπιτι μου και την καμπινα στο google maps. η ταχυτητα που πιανω ειναι μεχρι το διακλαδωτη κατω στο σπιτι μου, δν χανω τπτ σε καλωδιωση μεσα στο σπιτι δηλαδη ειναι μετρημενο με τεχνικο.

το θεμα ειναι οτι θελω το fastpath gia online gaming και ας πεσω απο τα 88 στα 80 π λεεο ο λογος δν με απασχολει αυτο τοσο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Στην περιοχή Μετεώρων έχουμε καμία εξέλιξη? Γιατί λείπω αυτόν τον καιρό και λεω Μήπως προχώρησαν καθόλου..
> Για τν καμπίνα 141 και εκει γύρω αν έχουμε κανα νεο....


το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας ονλαιν αν στο βγαλει εχεις απλο.

Εγω ετσι το ειδα. δν προκειται να στο πει κανεις αλλος εκτος και αν το εχει ηδη.

----------


## ifaigios

> το θεμα ειναι οτι θελω το fastpath gia online gaming και ας πεσω απο τα 88 στα 80 π λεεο ο λογος δν με απασχολει αυτο τοσο


Νομίζω είχα δει ένα ποστ εδώ ότι τα 100άρια και τα 200άρια δεν τα βάζουν σε fastpath, εκτός από εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις. Μόνο τα 50άρια τα γυρίζουν με απλή αίτηση, όπως παλιά. Τώρα αν τους πάρεις και τους απειλήσεις ότι αν δεν στο γυρίσουν θα φύγεις για άλλη εταιρία, δεν ξέρω ίσως κάτι να γίνει.

----------


## H4ckerman

> Νομίζω είχα δει ένα ποστ εδώ ότι τα 100άρια και τα 200άρια δεν τα βάζουν σε fastpath, εκτός από εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις. Μόνο τα 50άρια τα γυρίζουν με απλή αίτηση, όπως παλιά. Τώρα αν τους πάρεις και τους απειλήσεις ότι αν δεν στο γυρίσουν θα φύγεις για άλλη εταιρία, δεν ξέρω ίσως κάτι να γίνει.


Καλησπερα φιλε, οχι ουτε τα 50αρια γυρνανε πλεον ουτε τπτ οσον αφορα την wind. πηρα και τωρα τηλ και ξανα τα ιδια... μονο για adsl λενε μπορουν να το γυρισουν σε  fastpath .... χαχα

Ολο αυτο γινεται οι καμπινες ειναι του οτε και δν βαζει χερι πλεον σε αυτην την ρυθμιση η wind... κλαρινετο.. η μονη λυση πλεον ειναι ή να τους απειλησεις που δν τους νοιαζει και οταν εχεις κανει και αναβαθμιση για να φυγεις θες και 150 ευρω και βαλε προστιμο... για να πας στον οτε π ειναι μηνιαιως 10€/μηνα σιγουρα πιο ακριβως, μονο και μονο για το fastpath? οχι δν αξιζει ευχαριστω δν θα παρω... 

Τωρα αν καποιος μαστερ ξερει τπτ που δν ξερουμε, ας πει κατι.

----------


## Livas

Άλλο ρωτησα... παιδια που ειναι από τν περιοχή αν βλέπουν κινητικότητα...
Τα έργα τα αφησα οταν πέρασαν τα κανάλια για την οπτική. 
Εχει μείνει η οτπικη το ρεύμα και οτε να αλλάξει καμπίνες οσες χρειάζεται για να σύνδεση η wind τις δικες της.
Για έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητα έχουμε μέλλον. 
Οπότε ...... :Wink:

----------


## jacobgr

Livas υπάρχει κινητικότητα, προφανώς δουλεύουν ακόμη χωματουργικά, φτιάχνουν φρεάτια κλπ. Την προηγούμενη βδομάδα σκάβανε στην πλατεία. Αν είδα καλά τα κανάλια έρχονται από την Φιλίππου, πίσω από το πνευματικό στην Βουλγαροκτόνου, από καφάο που ανήκουν στο ΑΚ Παύλου Μελλά και συνεχίζουν προς την πλατεία και από εκεί ανεβαίνουν πάνω στις 141, 143, 146 και 180.    
Επίσης δεν είδα ακόμη να δουλεύουν με καλώδια και οπτικές.

edit
Σήμερα είδα ότι σκάβανε κάθετα την Α. Παπανδρέου στο ύψος του GERO και μας συνδέουν και με Συκιές.

----------


## glamour_services

Επιτέλους ο ΟΤΕ έφτασε και στην καμπίνα που με εξυπηρετεί (165 Παύλου Μελά). Έχουν χτίσει τη βάση και έχουν ρίξει την παλιά καμπίνα στο πλάι. Είναι ακόμα κανονικά συνδεδεμένη!
 

Άντε να δούμε αφού αλλάξει τι διαφορά θα έχουμε στην ταχύτητα ADSL λόγω νέου υλικού. Προς το παρόν μετά την αλλαγή βρόχου που έκανα πριν δύο χρόνια πιάνω πλέον 17mbps όταν ο μέσος όρος για την περιοχή είναι 11 (με snr 6 πάντα).

----------


## Livas

> Livas υπάρχει κινητικότητα, προφανώς δουλεύουν ακόμη χωματουργικά, φτιάχνουν φρεάτια κλπ. Την προηγούμενη βδομάδα σκάβανε στην πλατεία. Αν είδα καλά τα κανάλια έρχονται από την Φιλίππου, πίσω από το πνευματικό στην Βουλγαροκτόνου, από καφάο που ανήκουν στο ΑΚ Παύλου Μελλά και συνεχίζουν προς την πλατεία και από εκεί ανεβαίνουν πάνω στις 141, 143, 146 και 180.    
> Επίσης δεν είδα ακόμη να δουλεύουν με καλώδια και οπτικές.
> 
> edit
> Σήμερα είδα ότι σκάβανε κάθετα την Α. Παπανδρέου στο ύψος του GERO και μας συνδέουν και με Συκιές.


Άντε ωραία....προχωράμε σιγά σιγά.... καλο αυτό....
Ελπίζω μέχρι καλοκαίρι τουλάχιστον να έχουμε συνδεθεί..... 
 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## glamour_services

Σήμερα επιβεβαίωσα αυτό που είχα υποψιαστεί από καιρό. Η Wind θα λογίσει τα Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά, Βάρνας και Αμπελοκήπων σαν ένα ενιαίο δίκτυο με την αρίθμηση των καμπινών να ξεκινάει από το Η001 στις Συκιές. Ήδη σχεδόν έχει τελειώσει το Α/Κ Βάρνας, ενώ πλέον προχωράει εντατικά και η αλλαγή των καμπινών του ΟΤΕ στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά (δεν έχω εικόνα για Αμπελόκηπους αν και εκεί πριν ένα μήνα δεν είχε γίνει σχεδόν τίποτα), ξεκινώντας από την Πολίχνη.
Μετά τις 15 του μήνα ελπίζω να μπορώ να συνεχίσω τις φωτογραφήσεις για να δούμε ακριβώς τι έγινε έως τώρα. Επίσης μακάρι αυτό να μη σημαίνει ότι δεν θα μπορέσουν να δώσουν υπηρεσία τμηματικά, γιατί αν περιμένουν να τελειώσει όλο το ενιαίο δίκτυο.... ούτε σε δύο χρόνια το βλέπω!!!

----------


## Ikarak

> Σήμερα επιβεβαίωσα αυτό που είχα υποψιαστεί από καιρό. Η Wind θα λογίσει τα Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά, Βάρνας και Αμπελοκήπων σαν ένα ενιαίο δίκτυο με την αρίθμηση των καμπινών να ξεκινάει από το Η001 στις Συκιές. Ήδη σχεδόν έχει τελειώσει το Α/Κ Βάρνας, ενώ πλέον προχωράει εντατικά και η αλλαγή των καμπινών του ΟΤΕ στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά (δεν έχω εικόνα για Αμπελόκηπους αν και εκεί πριν ένα μήνα δεν είχε γίνει σχεδόν τίποτα), ξεκινώντας από την Πολίχνη.
> Μετά τις 15 του μήνα ελπίζω να μπορώ να συνεχίσω τις φωτογραφήσεις για να δούμε ακριβώς τι έγινε έως τώρα. Επίσης μακάρι αυτό να μη σημαίνει ότι δεν θα μπορέσουν να δώσουν υπηρεσία τμηματικά, γιατί αν περιμένουν να τελειώσει όλο το ενιαίο δίκτυο.... ούτε σε δύο χρόνια το βλέπω!!!



Λογικά θα δώσουν τμηματικά. Αν διαβάσεις την παράταση που έδωσε η Wind ( αρχείο ανηρτημένο στην ΕΕΤΤ ) σε περιοχές της Αθήνας που ήταν κανονικά Q4 2018, θα παρατηρήσεις ότι σε κάποια ΚΑΦΑΟ θα δώσουν Q1 2019 σε άλλα Q2 και σε κάποια άλλα ακόμη και Q3...πράγμα που προδίδει ότι θα ξεκινήσουν να δίνουν τμηματικά.....

Υ.Γ μήπως έτυχε να περάσεις από την καμπίνα που εξυπηρετεί το 992-179? Αν θυμάμαι είχες πει πως το συγκεκριμένο ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι με ρεγκλέτες και δε θα αντικατασταθεί...ωστόσο έχω την εντυπωση πως δεν έχει αριθμοδοτηθεί ακόμη....

----------


## glamour_services

Όχι δεν πήγα από εκεί ακόμα, έχουν μείνει πολλά πίσω με το θέμα της υγείας μου δυστυχώς αλλά δεν είναι και προτεραιότητα, εξάλλου δεν θα φύγουν από τη θέση τους (λέμε τώρα)!!!

----------


## energy88

Περαστικά. Υγεία παν΄όλα. Εγώ ως γκαντέμης :Smile:  από την καμπίνα που παίρνω ( είναι απέναντι από το Times δεν ξέρω κωδικό) δεν βλέπω να κάνουν κάτι τουλάχιστον να την αντικαταστήσουν με μια καινούργια για να δω και εγώ μια αύξηση του συγχρονισμού από τα 6,5Mbps που έχω...

----------


## Ikarak

> Περαστικά. Υγεία παν΄όλα. Εγώ ως γκαντέμης από την καμπίνα που παίρνω ( είναι απέναντι από το Times δεν ξέρω κωδικό) δεν βλέπω να κάνουν κάτι τουλάχιστον να την αντικαταστήσουν με μια καινούργια για να δω και εγώ μια αύξηση του συγχρονισμού από τα 6,5Mbps που έχω...


Φίλε μου στην περιοχή σου υπάρχει κάλυψη από την Inalan FTTH 100/100mbps με 28 το μήνα.....τι δουλειά έχεις εδώ πέρα??? Άσε μας στον πόνο μας.... :ROFL: 



- - - Updated - - -




> Όχι δεν πήγα από εκεί ακόμα, έχουν μείνει πολλά πίσω με το θέμα της υγείας μου δυστυχώς αλλά δεν είναι και προτεραιότητα, εξάλλου δεν θα φύγουν από τη θέση τους (λέμε τώρα)!!!


Περαστικά να είναι φίλε...υγεία πάνω απ' όλα και ας αργήσουν και 3 χρόνια !!!

----------


## glamour_services

Δυστυχώς παίρνεις από την καρασάπια 129 (το είχα γράψει με μαρκαδόρο αλλά θα ξεθώριασε). Αυτή όλως παραδόξως έχει μέσα συμβατού τύπου ρεγκλέτες όπως και η επίσης καρασάπια και με προέκταση 132 δίπλα στο Ζύγι. Ο μόνος τρόπος να αλλάξουν είναι να τις ρίξει κάνας μεθυσμένος φορτηγατζής....  :ROFL:  Και μόνο λόγω παλαιότητας έπρεπε ο ΟΤΕ να τις αλλάξει, εδώ αλλάζει την πολύ καλής κατάστασης 131 απέναντι από το Maroon (που έχει βίδες).
Δεν ξέρω τι ποιότητα δικτύου και τι απώλειες θα φέρνει ο χαλκός μέχρι τα σπίτια αν συνδεθούν στις αντίστοιχες της Wind που μπήκε (η 129 όπως θα είδες συνδέεται με αυτήν απέναντι πίσω από τη στάση του λεωφορείου).

----------


## talos_2002

Αυτή την στιγμή, η Combotech περνάει οπτικές ίνες στην Σταυρούπολη. Οδός Καραολή & Δημητρίου, στην διασταύρωση με την άνοδο της Γωγούση. Υπάρχει φρεάτιο οπτικών ινών της Wind στην αρχή-αρχή της Ιασωνίδου και το αυλάκι που έκαναν ξεκινάει από εκεί και πάει προς την Γωγούση, όπου είναι η παλιά καμπίνα 329 του ΟΤΕ και η VDSL Η123 της Wind.

----------


## raven_gr

Κινήθηκαν πολύ γρήγορα τα έργα στην Πολίχνη, αλλά στην διασταύρωση Αγν. Στρατιώτη και Αγ. Παντελεήμονως τι περιμένουν για να κλείσουν επιτέλους το φρεάτιο (με τις σωλήνες των ινών ακόμα στον αέρα);

μερικά πράγματα δεν αλλάζουν όπως φαίνεται πάντως! modem με σύνδεση adsl ενώ συγχρόνιζε στα 12.5 mbit με 26db τώρα συγχρονίζει 11.6 mbit με 28.9db, στα 160m (google maps) από την καμπίνα 125 που αλλάχτηκε πρόσφατα.

----------


## glamour_services

Σήμερα τρία άτομα δούλευαν στη (δική μου) καμπίνα 165 επί της Φλέμινγκ. Ένας έβγαζε τα παλιά ζεύγη από την παλιά ξαπλωμένη, ο άλλος τα περνούσε στη νέα καμπίνα και μία κοπελιά ξέμπλεκε τα καλώδια από την κεντρική αρτηρία. Δίπλα ήταν παρκαρισμένο το μπλε βανάκι του ΟΤΕ(ος) και ένα της Edil. Ήθελα να τους φωτογραφίσω (για το αρχείο μου πάντα) αλλά είπα να μη με πάρουν στο κυνήγι και όπως είμαι ακόμα με το μπαστούνι (ρήξη χιαστού) άντε να αρχίσω να τρέχω!!!  :ROFL: 

Γυρνώντας πριν από τη δουλειά ξαναπέρασα να δω τι έγινε και είδα ότι ακόμα δεν έχουν τελειώσει, η παλιά καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ είναι ακόμα ξαπλωμένη με τα καλώδια συνδεμένα. Ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού έχω ακριβώς ίδια (16890) με χθες οπότε δεν πέρασαν τη δική μου γραμμή ακόμα. Μακάρι να μην πέσω (γιατί τράβηξα και πολλά με την Wind και την ΕΕΤΤ για να αλλάξω βρόχο) αλλά όλα θα τα δούμε!



Στα των εργασιών της Πολίχνης τώρα, βλέπω ο ΟΤΕ πολύ αναποφάσιστος είναι τελικά. Ν.Θ. είχαν οι σάπιες καμπίνες πάνω τους, Ι.Θ. τις βάζουν!
Θυμάστε που σας είχα δείξει το παράδειγμα της 136 που η Wind έσκαψε μέχρι το σημειωμένο πεζοδρόμιο επί της Μαυρομιχάλη ενώ δεν υπήρχε η καμπίνα ακόμα?
Τελικά αποφάσισαν να τη βάλουν στην ίδια θέση με την παλιά! Τζάμπα το σκάψιμο...


Επίσης έχουν ακόμα ανοιχτά τα ενδότερα της καρασάπιας 141 που δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν. Κοιτάξτε παιδιά σαπίλα!!! Είναι δυνατόν αυτή η καμπίνα να έχει ρεγκλέτες νέου τύπου? Αδυνατώ να το πιστέψω, αλλά και οι 129, 132 έτσι είναι!


Πιο πολλή πλάκα όμως έχει η τοποθέτηση της 103. Άλλο σημείο έβαλαν με σπρέι, αλλού την έβαλαν αρχικά και αλλού αποφάσισαν να πάει τελικά, στην ίδια θέση με την παλιά!
 


Αδημονώ να γίνω καλά να περπατήσω πάλι να τις βγάλω φωτό. Όχι τίποτα άλλο, δεν θα φύγουν από εκεί που είναι, αλλά μου αρέσει που είναι ακόμα πεντακάθαρες και γυαλιστερές πριν πάει (σίγουρα) κάποιο μ.....στήρι και τις λερώσει!!  :Evil:

----------


## Ikarak

Πώς το βλέπετε ??? Υπάρχει καμία πιθανότητα να παίξουμε μπάλα μέχρι τέλη Μαρτίου όπως προβλέπεται από το χρονοδιάγραμμα???

----------


## deniSun

Μην ρωτάτε τα ίδια και τα ίδια.
Κανείς δεν μπορεί να εγγυηθεί πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί μια καμπίνα.
Ούτε οι ίδιοι οι πάροχοι δεν γνωρίζουν γιατί εμπλέκονται πολλά συνεργεία.

----------


## jacobgr

> Αδημονώ να γίνω καλά να περπατήσω πάλι να τις βγάλω φωτό. Όχι τίποτα άλλο, δεν θα φύγουν από εκεί που είναι, αλλά μου αρέσει που είναι ακόμα πεντακάθαρες και γυαλιστερές πριν πάει (σίγουρα) κάποιο μ.....στήρι και τις λερώσει!!


Έχεις αργήσει πολύ. Μπορεί για μας οι καμπίνες να σημαίνουν αξιοπρεπές internet, για πολλούς εκεί έξω είναι ένας ολοκαίνουριος λευκός καμβάς για να μας δείξουν με το έτσι θέλω τις καλλιτεχνικές τους ανησυχίες :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## glamour_services

Και σήμερα οι εργασίες στην 165 ολοκληρώθηκαν. Είδα νωρίς το πρωί διακοπή 20 λεπτών και επανήλθαμε ευτυχώς στα ίδια με πριν! Ο ξάδερφός μου κάτω είχε μια βελτίωση περίπου 2mbps. Θα μετρήσω και άλλους στη γειτονιά για να δω τι έχει αλλάξει!
Η νέα καμπίνα στέκει τώρα ολοκαίνουρια και γυαλιστερή!


- - - Updated - - -




> Έχεις αργήσει πολύ. Μπορεί για μας οι καμπίνες να σημαίνουν αξιοπρεπές internet, για πολλούς εκεί έξω είναι ένας ολοκαίνουριος λευκός καμβάς για να μας δείξουν με το έτσι θέλω τις καλλιτεχνικές τους ανησυχίες


Να ήταν και καλλιτεχνικές...
Μακάρι να τις έφαβαν καλλιτέχνες του graffiti, τουλάχιστον θα βλέπαμε και κάποια πρωτοτυπία, μόνο m@l@k!es τύπου gate τάδε γράφουν!!!

----------


## vastil

Ένα ξέρουμε καμπίνα μπορούμε κάπως να βρούμε που βρίσκεται;

----------


## deniSun

> Ένα ξέρουμε καμπίνα μπορούμε κάπως να βρούμε που βρίσκεται;


Δεν νομίζω.

----------


## dpa2006

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ,
το vDSL της Vodafone είναι μόνο Voip ή μπορώ να ζητήσω και POTS;
πως μπορεί να συμβεί το δεύτερο;
ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ,
> το vDSL της Vodafone είναι μόνο Voip ή μπορώ να ζητήσω και POTS;
> πως μπορεί να συμβεί το δεύτερο;
> ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Γιατί τέτοια αντίδραση με το voip;

----------


## Iris07

Ααα ωραία..
θα πάρουμε δηλαδή και εμείς νέες γυαλιστερές καμπίνες ADSL.. με τις καμπίνες της Wind..  :Razz: 

γιατί αυτές που έχουμε τώρα είναι απίστευτες!  :Blink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ένα ξέρουμε καμπίνα μπορούμε κάπως να βρούμε που βρίσκεται;


Εννοείς εάν ξέρεις το νούμερο της ?
Ναι, μπορείς να βρεις που είναι.. ποιά θές ?

Για ADSL καφάο λέω ή VDSL ΟΤΕ..

----------


## glamour_services

Σε ποια περιοχή είναι η παραπάνω ομορφιά?  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Αθήνα.. Κυψέλη.. και είναι να πάρει VDSL με Wind!  :Cool:

----------


## vastil

Δεν έχω τηλέφωνο ούτε Ίντερνετ. Κάθε πέντε λεπτά πέφτει ολόκληρο το σύστημα. Δηλώθηκε ως βλάβη. Τι σημαίνει όταν παίρνω στο 13888 και μου βγάζει ότι έχω ατομική βλάβη;

----------


## Iris07

Αυτό.. ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην γραμμή σου...

Εάν τους έχεις δώσει και κινητό, θυμάμαι ότι στέλνανε και μηνύματα τι γίνεται..

----------


## vastil

> Αυτό.. ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην γραμμή σου...
> 
> Εάν τους έχεις δώσει και κινητό, θυμάμαι ότι στέλνανε και μηνύματα τι γίνεται..


Καλησπέρα φίλε μου. Με ενημέρωσαν ότι η βλάβη δόθηκε σε τρίτους διότι ανακάλυψαν βλάβη.
Στον κατανεμητη παίρνω από το 310 μου το επιβεβαίωσαν οι τεχνικοί, στο 13888 μου αναφέρουν πως με συνέδεσαν στο καφαο 9701. 
Αν δεν αλλαχθεί να παρω από το 310 που γράφει ο κατανεμητη και το επιβεβαίωσα πριν 5 λεπτά ξανά για 4 φορά, θα το κόψω το τηλέφωνο τελείως αφού στην πραγματικότητα το Ίντερνετ ανα 10 λεπτά κόβεται και κόβεται για κανένα μισάωρο και βάλε.

----------


## jacobgr

Vastil μάλλον τα έχεις μπλέξει λίγο. Προφανώς ο χαλκός που έρχεται στο σπίτι σου έρχεται από την 310. Αν αυτή είναι ενεργή VDSL τότε θα πρέπει να πάρεις και internet από εκεί. Αν όχι (πιο πιθανό με αυτά που λες) τότε παίρνεις internet από το miniDSLAM 9701 που βρίσκεται στην έξοδο του χωριού προς Παπανικολάου. Αυτό όμως δεν είναι λόγος για τόσες συχνές διακοπές που λες. Προφανώς κάποιος "ποντικός" κάπου έφαγε το καλώδιο σου και έχεις τέτοια προβλήματα. Επίσης αν έχεις εναέριο κομμάτι καλωδίου μέχρι το σπίτι σου μπορεί να κόπηκε κάπου και με το κούνημα του αέρα να κάνει ή όχι επαφή και άλλα χίλια μύρια. Αφού το έδωσες βλάβη νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα λίγων ημερών να λυθεί οπότε υπομονή...

- - - Updated - - -

Να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση σε όσους παρακολουθούν τα έργα της wind στην Πολίχνη και γενικότερα. 
Το ότι μια καμπίνα της wind πήρε νούμερο σημαίνει ότι ολοκληρώθηκε κάποια εργασία (μπήκε εξοπλισμός, συνδέθηκε οπτική κλπ) :Clap:  ή απλά ότι πέρασε κάποιος με σπρέι και έγραψε το νούμερο :Crying:  ???

----------


## vastil

> Vastil μάλλον τα έχεις μπλέξει λίγο. Προφανώς ο χαλκός που έρχεται στο σπίτι σου έρχεται από την 310. Αν αυτή είναι ενεργή VDSL τότε θα πρέπει να πάρεις και internet από εκεί. Αν όχι (πιο πιθανό με αυτά που λες) τότε παίρνεις internet από το miniDSLAM 9701 που βρίσκεται στην έξοδο του χωριού προς Παπανικολάου. Αυτό όμως δεν είναι λόγος για τόσες συχνές διακοπές που λες. Προφανώς κάποιος "ποντικός" κάπου έφαγε το καλώδιο σου και έχεις τέτοια προβλήματα. Επίσης αν έχεις εναέριο κομμάτι καλωδίου μέχρι το σπίτι σου μπορεί να κόπηκε κάπου και με το κούνημα του αέρα να κάνει ή όχι επαφή και άλλα χίλια μύρια. Αφού το έδωσες βλάβη νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα λίγων ημερών να λυθεί οπότε υπομονή...


Λύθηκε. Στο σπίτι έφερα τεχνικό από πολύ πολύ γνωστή εταιρία και μου το έφτιαξε. Έπιανα 2mbps και με τις ρυμθμισεις στα ζεύγη καλωδίων και στην πρίζα το έφτασε 12mbps που το θεωρώ μεγάλη βελτίωση. Απομόνωσε τον συναγερμό. Ο τεχνικός της βλάβης μου δήλωσε κατηγορηματικά ότι θα παρω από 310 όμως το 310 δεν είναι ακόμα σε λειτουργία και προς το παρόν θα παρω από το 9701 μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα 310. Σήμερα βέβαια άκουσα να λειτουργούν τα φουρφουρια μέσα στην καμπίνα. Ο εν λόγω τεχνικός κράτησε το τηλέφωνο μου αφού βγήκαμε γνωστοί και με ενημέρωσε πως ο ίδιος θα με καλέσει μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί τέλος αυτού του μήνα το vdsl. Με παρακάλεσε να κάνω υπομονή καθώς μου εγγυήθηκε ο ίδιος προσωπικά για 100αρη. Αρκεί να ενεργοποιηθεί τέλος του μήνα η καμπίνα. Πάντως σήμερα δούλευε από ότι άκουσα ενώ πιο παλιά δεν δούλευε. Έπαιξε με κάτι ρυθμίσεις και μου είπε να κάνω υπομονή. Αυτά. Μου είπε βέβαια ότι η απόσταση μου από εκεί που με έχουν δηλωμένο στην 9701 είναι μεγάλη αλλά να κάνω υπομονή μέχρι τις 20-28 του μηνός. Αυτά!

----------


## Ikarak

> Vastil μάλλον τα έχεις μπλέξει λίγο. Προφανώς ο χαλκός που έρχεται στο σπίτι σου έρχεται από την 310. Αν αυτή είναι ενεργή VDSL τότε θα πρέπει να πάρεις και internet από εκεί. Αν όχι (πιο πιθανό με αυτά που λες) τότε παίρνεις internet από το miniDSLAM 9701 που βρίσκεται στην έξοδο του χωριού προς Παπανικολάου. Αυτό όμως δεν είναι λόγος για τόσες συχνές διακοπές που λες. Προφανώς κάποιος "ποντικός" κάπου έφαγε το καλώδιο σου και έχεις τέτοια προβλήματα. Επίσης αν έχεις εναέριο κομμάτι καλωδίου μέχρι το σπίτι σου μπορεί να κόπηκε κάπου και με το κούνημα του αέρα να κάνει ή όχι επαφή και άλλα χίλια μύρια. Αφού το έδωσες βλάβη νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα λίγων ημερών να λυθεί οπότε υπομονή...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση σε όσους παρακολουθούν τα έργα της wind στην Πολίχνη και γενικότερα. 
> Το ότι μια καμπίνα της wind πήρε νούμερο σημαίνει ότι ολοκληρώθηκε κάποια εργασία (μπήκε εξοπλισμός, συνδέθηκε οπτική κλπ) ή απλά ότι πέρασε κάποιος με σπρέι και έγραψε το νούμερο ???


Εγώ είμαι ένας από αυτούς που παρακολουθούν τα έργα της Wind στην Πολίχνη κι εδώ και 2 μήνες οι περισσότερες καμπίνες έχουν πάρει αριθμό, π.χ. H142, H143 κλπ...σημαίνει ότι είναι έτοιμες και απλά περιμένουν ηλεκτροδότηση από ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.

----------


## glamour_services

> Εγώ είμαι ένας από αυτούς που παρακολουθούν τα έργα της Wind στην Πολίχνη κι εδώ και 2 μήνες οι περισσότερες καμπίνες έχουν πάρει αριθμό, π.χ. H142, H143 κλπ...σημαίνει ότι είναι έτοιμες και απλά περιμένουν ηλεκτροδότηση από ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.


Νομίζω είναι κάπως μπερδεμένο. Σε λογικά πλαίσια μία αριθμοδοτημένη καμπίνα της Wind σημαίνει ότι έχει απλά μέσα τον εξοπλισμό και είναι έτοιμη για ρεύμα και οπτική. Όμως στην πράξη επειδή κάθε κομμάτι το αναλαμβάνει άλλο συνεργείο, μάλλον αυτό έχει να κάνει με το πότε περνάει το συνεργείο που βάζει τα νούμερα και τα τοποθετεί άσχετα με τις υπόλοιπες εργασίες. Δηλαδή μία καμπίνα μπορεί να μην έχει νούμερο αλλά να έχει οπτική και ρεύμα ή το ανάποδο ή ένα από τα δύο. Πριν δώσει υπηρεσία πάντως τι σημασία έχει?
Στη Φλέμινγκ βάλανε νούμερο στη δίπλα από την 166 του ΟΤΕ (Η151), στη δική μου δίπλα στην 165 (Η148), σε αυτή απέναντι από την 161 (Η150) και ξέχασαν τελείως να βάλουν νούμερο στη διπλανή της 163 εδώ και πολύ καιρό (προφανώς θα πάρει Η149). Άρα δεν σημαίνει τίποτα το νούμερο, μπορεί να έχει επάνω και μέσα τίποτα!

Μιλώντας για τις εργασίες η "κατάρα" μου έπιασε τόπο! Σήμερα είδα ότι άλλαξαν και τη σάπια 141 στην Παντελεήμονος πηγαίνοντας να βγάλω λεφτά από την τράπεζα. Ένας παππούς με είδε που κοιτούσα και μου είπε ότι προχθές η καμπίνα κατέρρευσε και είχε πέσει στην τρύπα!!!  :ROFL: 
Ίσως τελικά να ήταν προγραμματισμένη για αλλαγή, χωρίς να έχει σημειωθεί, ίσως όντως να άλλαξε λόγω παλαιότητας. Σημασία έχει ότι άλλαξε και μακάρι να γίνει το ίδιο για τις 129, 132!

- - - Updated - - -




> Λύθηκε. Στο σπίτι έφερα τεχνικό από πολύ πολύ γνωστή εταιρία και μου το έφτιαξε. Έπιανα 2mbps και με τις ρυμθμισεις στα ζεύγη καλωδίων και στην πρίζα το έφτασε 12mbps που το θεωρώ μεγάλη βελτίωση. Απομόνωσε τον συναγερμό. Ο τεχνικός της βλάβης μου δήλωσε κατηγορηματικά ότι θα παρω από 310 όμως το 310 δεν είναι ακόμα σε λειτουργία και προς το παρόν θα παρω από το 9701 μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα 310. Σήμερα βέβαια άκουσα να λειτουργούν τα φουρφουρια μέσα στην καμπίνα. Ο εν λόγω τεχνικός κράτησε το τηλέφωνο μου αφού βγήκαμε γνωστοί και με ενημέρωσε πως ο ίδιος θα με καλέσει μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί τέλος αυτού του μήνα το vdsl. Με παρακάλεσε να κάνω υπομονή καθώς μου εγγυήθηκε ο ίδιος προσωπικά για 100αρη. Αρκεί να ενεργοποιηθεί τέλος του μήνα η καμπίνα. Πάντως σήμερα δούλευε από ότι άκουσα ενώ πιο παλιά δεν δούλευε. Έπαιξε με κάτι ρυθμίσεις και μου είπε να κάνω υπομονή. Αυτά. Μου είπε βέβαια ότι η απόσταση μου από εκεί που με έχουν δηλωμένο στην 9701 είναι μεγάλη αλλά να κάνω υπομονή μέχρι τις 20-28 του μηνός. Αυτά!


Πάντως κοιτώντας στο συγκεντρωτικό αρχείο με τα καφάο της Ελλάδας, δεν βλέπω δηλωμένη 9701 καμπίνα για το Α/Κ Εξοχής. Την 310 την έχει κανονικότατα!
2056-310	2056	ΕΞΟΧΗ	23,016611	40,642722	Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ	Δ. ΧΟΡΤΙΑΤΗ	Δ. Πυλαίας - Χορτιάτη	ΑΣΒΕΣΤΟΧΩΡΙ	
Μου κάνει εντύπωση αυτό με την 9701, αυτές οι καμπίνες με 4 νούμερα από 9 είναι ONU, και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει τέτοια στην Εξοχή. Ο κωδικός του DSLAM είναι 2056! Πάντως το 12άρι που πιάνεις δικαιολογεί την απόσταση της 310 από το Παπανικολάου!

Edit: Γκαβωμάρα, έχει 9701
2056-9701	2056	ΕΞΟΧΗ	23,033889	40,637667	Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ	Δ. ΧΟΡΤΙΑΤΗ	Δ. Πυλαίας - Χορτιάτη	ΑΣΒΕΣΤΟΧΩΡΙ	-
 :Razz:

----------


## satiros

Μυνημα στην επιτροπη

----------


## deniSun

> Μυνημα στην επιτροπη


Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον αν σου απαντήσουν σε όλα τα ερωτήματα που τους θέτεις.

----------


## vastil

> Νομίζω είναι κάπως μπερδεμένο. Σε λογικά πλαίσια μία αριθμοδοτημένη καμπίνα της Wind σημαίνει ότι έχει απλά μέσα τον εξοπλισμό και είναι έτοιμη για ρεύμα και οπτική. Όμως στην πράξη επειδή κάθε κομμάτι το αναλαμβάνει άλλο συνεργείο, μάλλον αυτό έχει να κάνει με το πότε περνάει το συνεργείο που βάζει τα νούμερα και τα τοποθετεί άσχετα με τις υπόλοιπες εργασίες. Δηλαδή μία καμπίνα μπορεί να μην έχει νούμερο αλλά να έχει οπτική και ρεύμα ή το ανάποδο ή ένα από τα δύο. Πριν δώσει υπηρεσία πάντως τι σημασία έχει?
> Στη Φλέμινγκ βάλανε νούμερο στη δίπλα από την 166 του ΟΤΕ (Η151), στη δική μου δίπλα στην 165 (Η148), σε αυτή απέναντι από την 161 (Η150) και ξέχασαν τελείως να βάλουν νούμερο στη διπλανή της 163 εδώ και πολύ καιρό (προφανώς θα πάρει Η149). Άρα δεν σημαίνει τίποτα το νούμερο, μπορεί να έχει επάνω και μέσα τίποτα!
> 
> Μιλώντας για τις εργασίες η "κατάρα" μου έπιασε τόπο! Σήμερα είδα ότι άλλαξαν και τη σάπια 141 στην Παντελεήμονος πηγαίνοντας να βγάλω λεφτά από την τράπεζα. Ένας παππούς με είδε που κοιτούσα και μου είπε ότι προχθές η καμπίνα κατέρρευσε και είχε πέσει στην τρύπα!!! 
> Ίσως τελικά να ήταν προγραμματισμένη για αλλαγή, χωρίς να έχει σημειωθεί, ίσως όντως να άλλαξε λόγω παλαιότητας. Σημασία έχει ότι άλλαξε και μακάρι να γίνει το ίδιο για τις 129, 132!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...



Να εμπιστευτώ τα σχόλια του τεχνικού που με πήρε από το κινητό του και με είπε ότι τέλη του μήνα θα παραδοθούν εμπορικά? Επίσης μου είπε ότι το 9701 είναι προσωρινό γιατί η 310 ακόμα δεν λειτουργούσε. Εγώ βέβαια άκουσα τα φουρφουρια σήμερα ενώ μέχρι χθες ήταν σιωπηλή. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια σιυ

----------


## vaggos_13

Παίδες, σκεφτείτε μόνο πριν από 12 μήνες ποια ήταν η κατάσταση στα Α/Κ Απ. Παύλου, Βάρνας και Παύλου μελά. Το απόλυτο μηδέν. Φάγαμε τον γάιδαρο μόνο η ουρά έμεινε. 12 χρόνια με 7 mbps, μπορώ να περιμένω λίγους μήνες ακόμα.

----------


## deniSun

> Παίδες, σκεφτείτε μόνο πριν από 12 μήνες ποια ήταν η κατάσταση στα Α/Κ Απ. Παύλου, Βάρνας και Παύλου μελά. Το απόλυτο μηδέν. Φάγαμε τον γάιδαρο μόνο η ουρά έμεινε. 12 χρόνια με 7 mbps, μπορώ να περιμένω λίγους μήνες ακόμα.


Κατ αυτή την έννοια θα πρέπει να τους ευχαριστεί κάποιος επειδή έχει 4Μ γιατί πριν 20 χρόνια είχε.
Τα σχόλια γίνονται για τις καθυστερήσεις.
Τις περισσότερες φορές δεν ευθύνονται οι πάροχοι αλλά οι συνεργαζόμενες εταιρείες/εργολάβοι.

----------


## vastil

Η ρευματοδοτηση μπορεί να γίνει υπογείως? Έχει μια καμπίνα μπροστά από το Παπανικολάου που ενώ έχει μεταλλικό στύλο δεν έχει καλώδιο για ρεύμα. Η δικιά μου που είναι πολύ πιο κάτω από τις γρίλιες ακούγονται οι ανεμιστήρες.

----------


## vaggos_13

> Κατ αυτή την έννοια θα πρέπει να τους ευχαριστεί κάποιος επειδή έχει 4Μ γιατί πριν 20 χρόνια είχε.
> Τα σχόλια γίνονται για τις καθυστερήσεις.
> Τις περισσότερες φορές δεν ευθύνονται οι πάροχοι αλλά οι συνεργαζόμενες εταιρείες/εργολάβοι.



Δεν έγραψα ότι θα πρέπει να τους ευχαριστούμε από πάνω, απλώς πιστεύω ότι είμαστε στην τελική ευθεία (3-6 μήνες). Επίσης αν σκάσει ανακοίνωση ότι το Q1 έγινε Q2 μην πέσετε από τα σύννεφα.

----------


## deniSun

> Δεν έγραψα ότι θα πρέπει να τους ευχαριστούμε από πάνω, απλώς πιστεύω ότι είμαστε στην τελική ευθεία (3-6 μήνες). Επίσης αν σκάσει ανακοίνωση ότι το Q1 έγινε Q2 μην πέσετε από τα σύννεφα.


Η πίστη είναι το παν.

----------


## satiros

Συν Αθηνα και χειρα κινει!

----------


## vastil

Από ΟΤΕ, έχει κανεις να προτείνει προγράμματα; Κινούμαι ανάμεσα στο 50m στα 35,80 και στο 50l στα 37,40.

Από την Κική και από την Κοκό ποια να διαλέξω;

Αυτή η αναμονή μέχρι να δώσουν το vdsl μου την έχει δώσει.

----------


## deniSun

> Από ΟΤΕ, έχει κανεις να προτείνει προγράμματα; Κινούμαι ανάμεσα στο 50m στα 35,80 και στο 50l στα 37,40.
> 
> Από την Κική και από την Κοκό ποια να διαλέξω;
> 
> Αυτή η αναμονή μέχρι να δώσουν το vdsl μου την έχει δώσει.


Ανάλογα με το τι κλήσεις κάνεις.

----------


## vastil

> Ανάλογα με το τι κλήσεις κάνεις.


Έχω 3000 μονολεπτες για όλα τα δίκτυα(σύνδεση είναι ο αριθμός μου) απλά η διαφορά είναι μικρή από το m στο l

----------


## deniSun

> Έχω 3000 μονολεπτες για όλα τα δίκτυα(σύνδεση είναι ο αριθμός μου) απλά η διαφορά είναι μικρή από το m στο l


κινητά;

----------


## vastil

> κινητά;


3000 λεπτά για κινητά για σταθερά για όλα. Είναι ένα family πακέτο της COSMOTE με κοινή δεξαμενή που τα μοιράζομαι με τη μαδερ συν 4gb Ίντερνετ.

----------


## deniSun

> 3000 λεπτά για κινητά για σταθερά για όλα. Είναι ένα family πακέτο της COSMOTE με κοινή δεξαμενή που τα μοιράζομαι με τη μαδερ συν 4gb Ίντερνετ.


Κοίτα το L και αν δεν σε καλύψει πας σε XL.

----------


## satiros

Στο Παλιο σταθμο σαπφους και Στ. Βουτηρα το καφαο εχει συνδεθεί ακουγεται αλλα δεν εχει διαθεσιμοτητα στον cosmote

----------


## vastil

https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...etv.jsp?ct=res

Το site βγήκε οφφ δεν υπάρχει πλέον διαθεσιμότητα σε adsl vdsl ότι και να γίνεται.

----------


## deniSun

> https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...etv.jsp?ct=res
> 
> Το site βγήκε οφφ δεν υπάρχει πλέον διαθεσιμότητα σε adsl vdsl ότι και να γίνεται.


Μια χαρά δουλεύει αυτή την στιγμή.

----------


## vastil

> Μια χαρά δουλεύει αυτή την στιγμή.


Σωστά. Ξανά ανέβηκε και τώρα πάλι ξανά έπεσε.

----------


## deniSun

> Σωστά. Ξανά ανέβηκε και τώρα πάλι ξανά έπεσε.


Ναι όντως.
Και άλλες φορές το παθαίνει.

----------


## vastil

> Ναι όντως.
> Και άλλες φορές το παθαίνει.


Αααα τόσο καλά. Δεν θυμόμουν ρε γμτ ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι ακριβός στο πρώτο πάγιο. Έπαθα σοκ. 100 ευρώ πρώτο πάγιο? Θα τα δώσω με μια μικρή παράταση που ζήτησα 7 ημερών. Ευτυχώς που μου έπιναν μην αγχώνομαι.

----------


## ifaigios

> Αααα τόσο καλά. Δεν θυμόμουν ρε γμτ ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι ακριβός στο πρώτο πάγιο. Έπαθα σοκ. 100 ευρώ πρώτο πάγιο? Θα τα δώσω με μια μικρή παράταση που ζήτησα 7 ημερών. Ευτυχώς που μου έπιναν μην αγχώνομαι.


Ο λογαριασμός είναι ανά διμηνία και σε χρεώνουν την 1η διμηνία προκαταβολικά (όπως οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι χρεώνουν τον 1ο μήνα προκαταβολικά)

----------


## raven_gr

επιπλέον κινητικότητα σήμερα στην πολίχνη...αρχίζουν και συμμαζεύουν/συνδέουν τα καλώδια με τις οπτικές ίνες που είχαν αφήσει ανοιχτά στα φρεάτια σε κεντρικά σημεία της περιοχής.
οδεύουμε σιγά σιγά μάλλον στην ολοκλήρωση των χωματουργικών εργασιών! πότε θα δούμε vdsl είναι άλλο θέμα...

----------


## glamour_services

Ε δεν πρέπει?
Δύο βδομάδες έχουν τους σωλήνες έξω στην Παντελεήμονος!
Με απογοήτευση πάντως είδα ότι και κάποιες άλλες καρασάπιες του ΟΤΕ που είχαν σημειωθεί να αλλάξουν τελικά μένουν ως έχουν! Μία από αυτές είναι η 137, η αρχηγός της σαπίλας!!!  :Smile:

----------


## vastil

> Ε δεν πρέπει?
> Δύο βδομάδες έχουν τους σωλήνες έξω στην Παντελεήμονος!
> Με απογοήτευση πάντως είδα ότι και κάποιες άλλες καρασάπιες του ΟΤΕ που είχαν σημειωθεί να αλλάξουν τελικά μένουν ως έχουν! Μία από αυτές είναι η 137, η αρχηγός της σαπίλας!!!


Εμάς που συνδεθηκΑν αλλά διαθεσιμότητα δεν βλέπουμε? Τι να πούμε?  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis

Εμείς που περιμένουμε  την επόμενη ετήσια ανάθεση μήπως και είναι το καφαο μας τι να πούμε;εννοείται το λέω χωρίς καμία διάθεση αντιπαράθεση. Απλώς λέω ότι πάντα υπάρχουν και χειρότερα

----------


## vastil

> Εμείς που περιμένουμε  την επόμενη ετήσια ανάθεση μήπως και είναι το καφαο μας τι να πούμε;εννοείται το λέω χωρίς καμία διάθεση αντιπαράθεση. Απλώς λέω ότι πάντα υπάρχουν και χειρότερα


Το ξέρω. Σε κατανοώ απόλυτα. Από ποια περιοχή εισαι αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## raven_gr

> Ε δεν πρέπει?
> Δύο βδομάδες έχουν τους σωλήνες έξω στην Παντελεήμονος!
> Με απογοήτευση πάντως είδα ότι και κάποιες άλλες καρασάπιες του ΟΤΕ που είχαν σημειωθεί να αλλάξουν τελικά μένουν ως έχουν! Μία από αυτές είναι η 137, η αρχηγός της σαπίλας!!!


σήμερα επίσης παρατήρησα ότι η καμπίνα της wind στην Μουσχουντή απέναντι από την 125 δεν έχει πάρει αρίθμηση σε αντίθεση με τις υπόλοιπες στο τετράγωνο.

----------


## pantelis

Ιπποκράτειο νοσοκομείο, ανάμεσα Εγνατία με κωνσταντινουπολεως. Στη γειτονιά μου είναι 3 καφαο και τα 3 εκτός μέχρι στιγμής. Και μιλάμε για πυκνοκατοικημενη περιοχή με όλες τις ηλικίες και ιδιότητες.

----------


## deniSun

> Ιπποκράτειο νοσοκομείο, ανάμεσα Εγνατία με κωνσταντινουπολεως. Στη γειτονιά μου είναι 3 καφαο και τα 3 εκτός μέχρι στιγμής. Και μιλάμε για *πυκνοκατοικημενη περιοχή με όλες τις ηλικίες και ιδιότητες*.


Δεν παίζει ρόλο κανένα από αυτά στο πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί.

----------


## jacobgr

> Ιπποκράτειο νοσοκομείο, ανάμεσα Εγνατία με κωνσταντινουπολεως. Στη γειτονιά μου είναι 3 καφαο και τα 3 εκτός μέχρι στιγμής. Και μιλάμε για πυκνοκατοικημενη περιοχή με όλες τις ηλικίες και ιδιότητες.


Νομίζω ότι είναι επειδή είστε κοντά στο κέντρο της Ροστάν.

----------


## pantelis

Δε μιλάμε για ενεργοποίηση, μιλάμε για ένταξη στα καφαο προς αναβάθμιση. Αν ανακοινωθεί νέα ανάθεση το καλοκαίρι βλέπουμε αν θα είμαστε μέσα.. Όσο για το κοντά ειμαι στα 1000 μέτρα περίπου όπως μου έχει πει η νόβα συνικα. Η απόσταση μου από το καφαο είναι γύρω στα 50μ.

----------


## Ikarak

Επειδή ο μήνας φεύγει και υποτίθεται πως μέχρι τις 31 Μαρτίου του 2019 ( Q1 2019 ) θα πρέπει να έχει δοθεί η υπηρεσία ( Wind FTTC - VDSL2), τον Απρίλιο που θα έχει περάσει ήδη ένας μήνας παραπάνω και θα λέμε πάλι τα ίδια γιατί πολύ πιθανόν να μη δούμε FTTC ούτε και μέσα στο Καλοκαίρι, 
πως μπορούμε να κινηθούμε ως αγανακτισμένοι πολίτες που μας κοροϊδεύουν μπροστά στα μάτια μας?
Όσες καμπίνες έχω δει στην περιοχή μου είναι αριθμημένες και συνδεδεμένες με τα αντίστοιχα ΚΑΦΑΟ εδώ και τουλάχιστον 2 μήνες.
Ο Δήμος έκανε το κομμάτι του έσκαψαν τους δρόμους πέρασαν τις οπτικές ίνες, μπάλωσαν, τέλος. Η Wind πέρασε τις καμπίνες, έκανε τη σύνδεση καμπίνας-ΚΑΦΑΟ, τέλος.
Ποιος κωλυσιεργεί και γιατί ??? Μήπως ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ ???

Τι δικαιώματα έχουμε σαν πολίτες και πως μπορούμε να δράσουμε για την αντιμετώπιση της "φραπεδιάς - χαλλλαρά" μπας και προκόψει κάπου μια φορά αυτή η χώρα.

----------


## ksavvas

Ας με διορθώσει κάποιος ,αλλά νομίζω ότι τα 1000 μέτρα από ο ΑΚ είναι και το όριο κάτω από το οποίο δεν αναβαθμίζονται σε αυτή τη φάση τα kv.

----------


## jkoukos

550 μέτρα είναι το όριο.

----------


## jacobgr

Έτσι πιθανόν εξηγείται και το πρόβλημα του φίλου μας του Παντελή. Τα 1000μ που σου είπαν από την nova τα υπολογίσανε προφανώς από την εξασθένηση του σήματος, κάτι που μπορεί να συμβαίνει όχι μόνο λόγο απόστασης αλλά και λόγω κακής καλωδίωσης στο δρόμο ή στην οικοδομή σου...
Εάν είσαι πριν το Ιπποκράτειο είναι σίγουρα κάτω από 550μ. Τα 1000μ τα απέχεις μόνο αν είσαι μετά το Ιπποκράτειο.

----------


## deniSun

> Έτσι πιθανόν εξηγείται και το πρόβλημα του φίλου μας του Παντελή. Τα 1000μ που σου είπαν από την nova τα υπολογίσανε προφανώς από την εξασθένηση του σήματος, κάτι που μπορεί να συμβαίνει όχι μόνο λόγο απόστασης αλλά και λόγω κακής καλωδίωσης στο δρόμο ή στην οικοδομή σου...
> Εάν είσαι πριν το Ιπποκράτειο είναι σίγουρα κάτω από 550μ. Τα 1000μ τα απέχεις μόνο αν είσαι μετά το Ιπποκράτειο.


Γιατί;
Ευθεία πάνε τα καλώδια;

----------


## glamour_services

Αν μιλάμε πάντα για το Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά, οι καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ συνδέονται ακόμα. Δεν έχουν αλλάξει εξάλλου ούτε τις μισές που πρέπει να αλλάξουν, ούτε καν φυσικά τις έχουν συνδέσει με της Wind όλες, οπότε υπολογίστε...
Τώρα όλες οι αποστάσεις του Α/Κ από τα καφάο υπολογίζονται αποκλειστικά καλωδιακά. Εμένα πχ η πραγματική μου απόσταση από το Α/Κ είναι 930 μέτρα και καλωδιακά 1540. Το κέντρο της Πολίχνης απέχει 700 μέτρα και καλωδιακά 1900! Ο ΟΤΕ με λίγα λόγια περνούσε τα καλώδια όπως βολευόταν και όχι με γνώμονα κάποτε πριν 50 χρόνια να έχει ο συνδρομητής γρήγορο ίντερνετ, απλά είναι τα πράγματα...

----------


## pantelis

Είμαι πάνω από κωνσταντινουπολεως οδός Ξενοφώντος και καλωδιακά η νόβα μου είπε είμαι 1062 μέτρα. Άρα το όριο των 550μ. Δεν ισχύει σε εμενα

----------


## jacobgr

> Γιατί;
> Ευθεία πάνε τα καλώδια;


ΕΕΕ  οκ εννοείται ότι δεν πάνε ευθεία, αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς πάνε εκεί, η απόσταση σε ευθεία είναι ένας μπούσουλας. Όταν η απόσταση σε ευθεία είναι 440μ λες με τη λογική ότι δεν θα πάνε γύρω γύρω 2-3 φορές από κάθε τετράγωνο και  ότι δεν θα ξεφεύγει πάρα πολύ (χωρίς φυσικά να είναι κανόνας αυτό) . Μπορεί πχ στην Πολίχνη όταν βάζαν τα καφάο να σχεδιάζαν και ΑΚ στην Πολίχνη οπότε τα καλώδια να ανεβαίνουν Πολίχνη και μετά να ξαναπάνε κάτω στου Παύλου Μελλά. Είναι μια υπόθεση (υπόθεση από το μυαλό μου και τπτ παραπάνω να μην παρεξηγούμαι)  που θα μπορούσε να δικαιολογήσει τη διαφορά του glamour.

----------


## deniSun

> ΕΕΕ  οκ εννοείται ότι δεν πάνε ευθεία, αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς πάνε εκεί, η απόσταση σε ευθεία είναι ένας μπούσουλας. Όταν η απόσταση σε ευθεία είναι 440μ λες με τη λογική ότι δεν θα πάνε γύρω γύρω 2-3 φορές από κάθε τετράγωνο και  ότι δεν θα ξεφεύγει πάρα πολύ (χωρίς φυσικά να είναι κανόνας αυτό) . Μπορεί πχ στην Πολίχνη όταν βάζαν τα καφάο να σχεδιάζαν και ΑΚ στην Πολίχνη οπότε τα καλώδια να ανεβαίνουν Πολίχνη και μετά να ξαναπάνε κάτω στου Παύλου Μελλά. Είναι μια υπόθεση (υπόθεση από το μυαλό μου και τπτ παραπάνω να μην παρεξηγούμαι)  που θα μπορούσε να δικαιολογήσει τη διαφορά του glamour.


Από την απόσταση που μετράς στην ευθεία βάλε +~200μ.

----------


## raven_gr

> Αν μιλάμε πάντα για το Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά, οι καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ συνδέονται ακόμα. Δεν έχουν αλλάξει εξάλλου ούτε τις μισές που πρέπει να αλλάξουν, ούτε καν φυσικά τις έχουν συνδέσει με της Wind όλες, οπότε υπολογίστε...
> Τώρα όλες οι αποστάσεις του Α/Κ από τα καφάο υπολογίζονται αποκλειστικά καλωδιακά. Εμένα πχ η πραγματική μου απόσταση από το Α/Κ είναι 930 μέτρα και καλωδιακά 1540. Το κέντρο της Πολίχνης απέχει 700 μέτρα και καλωδιακά 1900! Ο ΟΤΕ με λίγα λόγια περνούσε τα καλώδια όπως βολευόταν και όχι με γνώμονα κάποτε πριν 50 χρόνια να έχει ο συνδρομητής γρήγορο ίντερνετ, απλά είναι τα πράγματα...


Μη ξεχνάμε ότι μεσολαβεί και το στρατόπεδο Παύλου Μελά....αναγκαστικά θα πήγαινε γύρω του, για να καλύψει την περιοχή.

----------


## glamour_services

Ακριβώς, επειδή η όδευση πηγαίνει περιμετρικά του στρατοπέδου και μάλιστα όχι επί της Δαβάκη (πριν 50 χρόνια ήταν αδύνατο, καθώς ο δρόμος ήταν βαθύ ρέμα) που θα μείωνε στο μισό την τρέχουσα απόσταση, αλλά από τη βόρεια πλευρά της Λαμπράκη/Μουσχουντή. Δηλαδή μιλάμε για πολλά χαμένα μέτρα καλωδίωσης....

----------


## pantelis

Στην περίπτωση μου από το α/κ ροσταν μέχρι το σπίτι μου οδηγώντας βγαίνουν 650 μέτρα από τον σύντομο δρόμο. Για να βγαίνουν καλωδιακά 1060 φανταστείτε κύκλους που κάνουν τα καλώδια.

----------


## jacobgr

Πριν από λίγο που πέρασα φυσάγανε οπτική στο φρεάτιο μπροστά στην 143 στη οδό Ακροπόλεως στα Μετέωρα. Προχωράμε...

----------


## pantelis

Μπήκα εχθές στη σελίδα της sfbb και είδα ότι το τ. κ άλλα και η οικοδομή μου είναι πλέον μέσα  οπότε μπορώ να κάνω εγγραφή και να εκδώσω κουπόνι, αλλά δεν υπάρχει τώρα κάποια προσφορά από παροχο. Ερώτηση. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το καφαο που ανήκω δεν πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστεί σε VDSL καμπίνα;

----------


## jkoukos

Η δράση sfbb αφορά αποκλειστικά συνδέσεις FTTH μέσω οπτικής ίνας και υπηρεσία GPON, με πακέτο τουλάχιστον 100Mbps. Δεν αφορά καθόλου VDSL.
Οι προσφορές των παρόχων, λογικά θα εμφανισθούν ότι είναι έτοιμη η περιοχή σου για παροχή της υπηρεσίας.

----------


## pantelis

Άρα άσχετο το ένα με το αλλο

----------


## jkoukos

Άλλο FTTC (VDSL) και άλλο FTTH (GPON). Είναι δύο εντελώς διακριτές και μη συμβατές μεταξύ τους υπηρεσίες.
Η πρώτη αφορά οπτική είναι μέχρι την καμπίνα και από αυτή χάλκινο καλώδιο στο σπίτι μας. Η άλλη, οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι μας.
Το μόνο κοινό που έχουν, είναι ότι παρέχουν και οι 2 σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## pantelis

Βρε jkoukos τα ξέρω όλα αυτά που γράφεις. Εγώ ρώτησα το απλό. Σαν σχεδιασμός από τους παροχους για το τι θα δώσουν και που λέω. Αααα στην Ξενοφώντος τάδε θα δώσουμεftth και στην ταδε οδό και στην τάδε κτλ. Άρα γιατί να κάνουμε αναβάθμιση του καφαο; ή μπορεί η οικοδομή μου να καλύπτεται και με VDSL και με ftth;

----------


## jkoukos

Καμπίνες δεν μπαίνουν έως 550 μέτρα περιμετρικά του αστικού κέντρου. Τελεία και παύλα.
Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές μπορεί να μπει FTTH και σε κάποιες έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει η εγκατάσταση.

Υπάρχουν περιοχές όπου δεν αναβαθμίζονται όλες οι καμπίνες πάνω από τα 550 μέτρα.
Το θεωρώ πολύ δύσκολο να μπει FTTH εδώ, οπότε υπομονή για τυχόν αναβάθμιση των καμπίνων στο μέλλον.

Τέλος υπάρχουν περιοχές που δεν έχει γίνει κάποιο έργο και ούτε είναι σε κάποιον προγραμματισμό.
Άγνωστο τι μέλλει γενέσθαι.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση μόνο λίγοι σε κάθε εταιρεία γνωρίζουν τι πρόκειται να φέρει ο χρόνος. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι μόνο υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε, χωρίς να θεωρούμε τίποτα δεδομένο.

----------


## pantelis

Οκ, εγώ είμαι στα 1062 καλωδιακά μέτρα, άρα δε με πιάνει το οριο των 550μ. Δεύτερον δεν ήταν το καφαο μου μέχρι τώρα σε προγραμματισμό. Και εχθές βλέπω ότι είμαι σε προγραμματισμό για ftth μέσω του sfbb. Οπότε γίνουν έργα στην περιοχή μου θα έχω το κουπόνι και αναλόγως θα πράξω. Αν δεν είναι το καφαο μου στην επικείμενη ετήσια ανάθεση να πάει στο καλό να πάει.

----------


## vastil

Εάν δεν μου βγάλει το υπό διερεύνηση στον αριθμό μου, τι κάνω? Ο τεχνικός μου είπε για χθες θα ενεργοποιούνταν το πολύ πολύ Τρίτη πρωί. Τηλεφωνώ και...? Τι ζητάω? Αν μου πουν δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα στο σύστημα θα ζητήσω να στείλουν αίτημα προς το τεχνικό τους τμήμα?

----------


## jkoukos

> Οκ, εγώ είμαι στα 1062 καλωδιακά μέτρα, άρα δε με πιάνει το οριο των 550μ. Δεύτερον δεν ήταν το καφαο μου μέχρι τώρα σε προγραμματισμό. Και εχθές βλέπω ότι είμαι σε προγραμματισμό για ftth μέσω του sfbb. Οπότε γίνουν έργα στην περιοχή μου θα έχω το κουπόνι και αναλόγως θα πράξω. Αν δεν είναι το καφαο μου στην επικείμενη ετήσια ανάθεση να πάει στο καλό να πάει.


Τα 1062 που λες, είναι βάσει της εξασθένησης και όχι πραγματικά. Και σε μένα η εξασθένηση δείχνει 940 μέτρα, αλλά η πραγματική απόσταση είναι στα 400 (μια ευθεία είναι το Α/Κ) και βγάλε άλλα 75 που είναι η καμπίνα από την πρώτη πρίζα του διαμερίσματος.
Απλά εσύ μάλλον είσαι οριακά στην απόσταση των 550 μέτρων που θέτει ως όριο ο κανονισμός.

----------


## vastil

> Εάν δεν μου βγάλει το υπό διερεύνηση στον αριθμό μου, τι κάνω? Ο τεχνικός μου είπε για χθες θα ενεργοποιούνταν το πολύ πολύ Τρίτη πρωί. Τηλεφωνώ και...? Τι ζητάω? Αν μου πουν δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα στο σύστημα θα ζητήσω να στείλουν αίτημα προς το τεχνικό τους τμήμα?


Κανεις?

----------


## satiros

> Μυνημα στην επιτροπη


ΝΕΑ

ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΗΛΕΠΟΙΚΟΙΩΝΙΩΝ

απο τις  7 Μαρτιου εχω καταγγειλει την VODAFONE για την καθυστερηση που εχει στην περιοχη μου !

Με καλεσαν και με ενημερωσαν οτι για την καμπινα 989-462 Απ. Παυλου εχουν ζητησει παραταση για Q1 2019 .

Ευγενικος και αρκετα δοτικος μου ειπε οτι υπαρχουν προβληματα και οτι οι παροχοι εχουν κανει επενδυσεις και χανουν λεφτα οταν δεν υλοποιουνται  τα projects, του ειπα οτι το Q1 ληγει αυριο και δεν εχουν περασει ινα -α*υτοι δηλωνουν οτι ακραιοι σταθμοι οπτικου δικτυου δεν εχουν ρευματοδοτηθει* - και οτι η EDIL ειπε οτι θα περασει ινα τον Απριλιο-απο περσι το ξερω εγω !!!!!αυτοι δεν το ξερουν!!!!

Τελος μου ειπε να τον  παρω τηλεφωνο απο τον νεο μηνα να μιλησουμε αν ζητησαν παραταση 

Τα λεμε λοιπον παιδια , ααα η καμπινα μου και ρευμα εχει και στην θεση της ειναι ομως δεν εχει οπτικη ινα

Ευχαριστω

Γιωργος

----------


## vastil

> ΝΕΑ
> 
> ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΗΛΕΠΟΙΚΟΙΩΝΙΩΝ
> 
> απο τις  7 Μαρτιου εχω καταγγειλει την VODAFONE για την καθυστερηση που εχει στην περιοχη μου !
> 
> Με καλεσαν και με ενημερωσαν οτι για την καμπινα 989-462 Απ. Παυλου εχουν ζητησει παραταση για Q1 2019 .
> 
> Ευγενικος και αρκετα δοτικος μου ειπε οτι υπαρχουν προβληματα και οτι οι παροχοι εχουν κανει επενδυσεις και χανουν λεφτα οταν δεν υλοποιουνται  τα projects, του ειπα οτι το Q3 ληγει αυριο και δεν εχουν περασει ινα -α*υτοι δηλωνουν οτι ακραιοι σταθμοι οπτικου δικτυου δεν εχουν ρευματοδοτηθει* - και οτι η EDIL ειπε οτι θα περασει ινα τον Απριλιο-απο περσι το ξερω εγω !!!!!αυτοι δεν το ξερουν!!!!
> ...


Το Q3 δεν λήγει αύριο. Ακόμα δεν μπήκαμε στο τρίτο τρίμηνο του 19.
Συνολικά υπολογίζεις από το τελικό που σου είπαν Q1 δηλαδή Ιανουάριο Φεβρουάριο Μάρτιο συν 3 μήνες μέχρι να υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Άρα υπολογίζεις για Ιούνιο περίπου. Αυτό ισχύει σε όλους τους παρόχους δυστυχώς.

----------


## satiros

> Το Q3 δεν λήγει αύριο. Ακόμα δεν μπήκαμε στο τρίτο τρίμηνο του 19.
> Συνολικά υπολογίζεις από το τελικό που σου είπαν Q1 δηλαδή Ιανουάριο Φεβρουάριο Μάρτιο συν 3 μήνες μέχρι να υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Άρα υπολογίζεις για Ιούνιο περίπου. Αυτό ισχύει σε όλους τους παρόχους δυστυχώς.


sorry q1 2019 εννοουσα τυπογραφικο ειναι οπως το ανεφερα και ποιο πανω!

----------


## vastil

> sorry q1 2019 εννοουσα τυπογραφικο ειναι οπως το ανεφερα και ποιο πανω!


Θα κανεις υπομονή. Συνήθως θέλει ένα τρίμηνο πλας από αυτό που γράφουν.

----------


## raven_gr

Σαν τους πρεζάκιδες έχουμε καταντήσει για λίγο VDSL :P
σήμερα στην πολίχνη συνεργείο της EDIL βάζει από το πρωί ρεγκλέτες στην καμπίνα (ΟΤΕ?) που έιναι κάτω από το παρκάκι στην Μουσχουντή με Σμύρνης (αντικατάσταση της 119 ?) και δεν είναι σημειωμένη στον χάρτη με τις καμπίνες
επίσης πριν λίγο που πέρασα από εκεί ήταν ακόμη ένα συνεργείο που είχε ανοιχτό το φρεάτιο της καμπίνας της WIND στη Μουσχουντή 17
άντε λίγο ακόμα έμεινε...

----------


## Iris07

> σήμερα στην πολίχνη συνεργείο της EDIL βάζει από το πρωί ρεγκλέτες στην καμπίνα (ΟΤΕ?) που έιναι κάτω από το παρκάκι στην Μουσχουντή με Σμύρνης (αντικατάσταση της 119 ?) και δεν είναι σημειωμένη στον χάρτη με τις καμπίνες


Δηλαδή λες είχαν ανοικτό το καφάο ADSL και του έβαζαν ρεγκλέτες ?
Το είχαν αλλάξει με νέο ?
ή ήταν το παλιό καφάο ADSL ?

Το ρωτάω γιατί διαβάζω στις ανακοινώσεις περί "αναβάθμισης" καφάο ADSL OTE.. 
και αναρωτιέμαι..  :Cool:

----------


## raven_gr

> Δηλαδή λες είχαν ανοικτό το καφάο ADSL και του έβαζαν ρεγκλέτες ?
> Το είχαν αλλάξει με νέο ?


ναι ανοιχτό διάπλατα...και επίσης δεν θυμάμαι να είχε καφάο εκεί παλιότερα, αλλά μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.
σήμερα πέρασα από εκεί 2 φορές. στις 2 περίπου είχε μέσα μια ρεγκλέτα στη μέση και πριν λίγο είχε 3 ...και ακόμα δουλευουν

----------


## Iris07

Ok!
Είναι ένας από τους λόγους που βάζει η Wind για τις καθυστερήσεις..
Συγκεκριμένα λένε:

_Την αναβάθμιση/αντικατάσταση (ΚV) ΟΤΕ για τη σύνδεση με τις υπαίθριες καμπίνες WIND στο πλαίσιο των υπηρεσιών ΑΣ-ΤοΥΒ (Υπεύθυνος Φορέας: ΟΤΕ)_

----------


## raven_gr

> Ok!
> Είναι ένας από τους λόγους που βάζει η Wind για τις καθυστερήσεις..
> Συγκεκριμένα λένε:
> 
> _Την αναβάθμιση/αντικατάσταση (ΚV) ΟΤΕ για τη σύνδεση με τις υπαίθριες καμπίνες WIND στο πλαίσιο των υπηρεσιών ΑΣ-ΤοΥΒ (Υπεύθυνος Φορέας: ΟΤΕ)_


Το ότι είναι συνεργείο της EDIL στο ΚΑΦΑΟ και όχι του ΟΤΕ, ίσως σημαίνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ εμπλέκει πλέον και άλλους "συνεργάτες" για να προλάβει;

----------


## vastil

> Το ότι είναι συνεργείο της EDIL στο ΚΑΦΑΟ και όχι του ΟΤΕ, ίσως σημαίνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ εμπλέκει πλέον και άλλους "συνεργάτες" για να προλάβει;


Εμπλέκεται ote wind edit και η εταιρία των οπτικών ινών συν τη Δεδδηε. Εμάς η edil δεν πέρασε τις ίνες αλλά η dataline. Η edil έσκαβε και περνούσε σωληνες που θα έμπαιναν μέσα οι ίνες. Η dataline απλώς τις φυσούσε μέσα μετά. Έχει διαδικασία. Καλή υπομονή σε όλους.

----------


## raven_gr

> Εμπλέκεται ote wind edit και η εταιρία των οπτικών ινών συν τη Δεδδηε. Εμάς η edil δεν πέρασε τις ίνες αλλά η dataline. Η edil έσκαβε και περνούσε σωληνες που θα έμπαιναν μέσα οι ίνες. Η dataline απλώς τις φυσούσε μέσα μετά. Έχει διαδικασία. Καλή υπομονή σε όλους.


Εγώ αναφέρομαι ειδικά στο γεγονός ότι ήταν συνεργείο της EDIL που "έχτισε" το νέο καφάο που αντικαθιστά το παλιό 119, και όχι ο ΟΤΕ που είναι αρμόδιος για αυτά.

Ορίστε και η 119 πριν από περιπου 1 ώρα μετά την αποχώρηση του συνεργείου και δεξιά το πλέγμα που βάλανε  στο φρεάτιο που δουλεύανε.

----------


## jkoukos

Ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει δικά του συνεργεία για την δουλειά αυτή. Έχει συμβόλαια με διάφορους εργολάβους ανά περιοχή. Αυτό που κάνει είναι επίβλεψή τους και ρύθμιση της καμπίνας μετά την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών.
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους άλλους 2 παρόχους.

----------


## raven_gr

> Ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει δικά του συνεργεία για την δουλειά αυτή. Έχει συμβόλαια με διάφορους εργολάβους ανά περιοχή. Αυτό που κάνει είναι επίβλεψή τους και ρύθμιση της καμπίνας μετά την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών.
> Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους άλλους 2 παρόχους.


Οκ. Δεν ξέρω οπότε δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω. Απλά στις καμπίνες 125 και 127, που είναι στην ίδια γειτονιά, την μεταφορά των καλωδίων από το παλιό ΚΑΦΑΟ στο καινούργιο την έκανε σίγουρα ο ΟΤΕ μιας και περνούσα από εκεί όταν το κάνανε.

----------


## jkoukos

Το χάλκινο δίκτυο και η επέκτασή του είναι αρμοδιότητα των τεχνικών του ΟΤΕ.
Όλες οι άλλες εργασίες που απαιτούνται για μια νέα καμπίνα, τις κάνει ο συνεργαζόμενος εργολάβος, όπως και την οπτική ίνα.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, όπως φαίνεται έχει διάφορους εργολάβους ανά περιοχή.

Σε εμάς εδώ άλλαξε καφάο και έκανε επισκευές σε υπόγειες γραμμές του OTE η CNF.

http://www.cnfengineering.gr/erga-empeiria

----------


## glamour_services

> Εγώ αναφέρομαι ειδικά στο γεγονός ότι ήταν συνεργείο της EDIL που "έχτισε" το νέο καφάο που αντικαθιστά το παλιό 119, και όχι ο ΟΤΕ που είναι αρμόδιος για αυτά.
> 
> Ορίστε και η 119 πριν από περιπου 1 ώρα μετά την αποχώρηση του συνεργείου και δεξιά το πλέγμα που βάλανε  στο φρεάτιο που δουλεύανε.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202570


Επιτέλους 20 μέρες έχει εκεί που στήθηκε χωρίς νούμερο. Προφανώς δεν είχε και ρεγκλέτες μέσα. Αλλά πολύ κάτω την έβαλαν σε σχέση με την παλιά 119 και την καινούρια της Wind, τζάμπα ο χαλκός που τις συνδέει! Από συννενόηση Wind και ΟΤΕ μπουζούκι για τις θέσεις....
Σήμερα πάντως συνεργείο της Wind προσπαθούσε να βάλει νούμερο πάνω στην καμπίνα δίπλα στη στάση Ελπίδος που συνδέεται με τη σάπια 129. Σαφέστατα και δεν μπορούσαν καθώς ήδη τα μαλ...στήρια της Πολίχνης φρόντισαν να μην αφήσουν εκατοστό της χωρίς σπρέι....
Οι καμπίνες, τέλος θα περαστούν μαζικά στο χάρτη μόλις ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες στην περιοχή. Με το πρόβλημα υγείας μου δεν μπορώ να πηγαινοέρχομαι χωρίς λόγο περιμένοντας να μπουν νούμερα. Έχω ήδη μαζέψει πάνω από 500 φωτογραφίες από τα έργα!

----------


## kyprianos

Καλησπέρα, σήμερα από το πρωί εργασίες ηλεκτροδότησης σε καμπίνες επί της Πολυτεχνείου και Σαλαμίνος. Οι καμπίνες αν θυμάμαι καλά είχαν μπει τέλη '18.

----------


## geo9419

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω οσους εχουν περισσοτερη εμπειρία στο θέμα κατι περιεργο που εγινε στην γειτονιά μου. Ηρθανε και συνδεσαν όλα τα παλιά κουτιά του ΟΤΕ με τα καινουργια κουτιά της VODAFONE και σκαψανε ολους τους δρόμους κανωντας απιστευτα μπαλωματα περνωντας λογικά οπτική ίνα. 

Ακολουθησα ολα αυτά τα μπαλώματα και δεν οδηγούν πουθενά απλως συνδεονται τα κουτιά VDSL μεταξύ τους. Το Α/Κ που ειναι 200-300 μετρα παρακάτω δεν υπαρχει μπαλωμα ωστε να οδηγειται εκει η οπτική ίνα. Δηλαδη σκαψανε 1-2 χλμ διακλαδωσεις μεσα σε δρομακια και δεν μπορουσαν να πανε αλλα 200 μετρα ?

----------


## satiros

Φρεσκα νεα

Ροδοχωρι Συκιες ολα ετοιμα, για λογους αγνωστους θα καθυστερησουμε ακομα ενα μηνα. 

@vastil q32018 ειμασταν q2 2019 λες να εχουμε τελειώσει?

----------


## vastil

> Φρεσκα νεα
> 
> Ροδοχωρι Συκιες ολα ετοιμα, για λογους αγνωστους θα καθυστερησουμε ακομα ενα μηνα. 
> 
> @vastil q32018 ειμασταν q2 2019 λες να εχουμε τελειώσει?


Μμμμ δύσκολα. Ίσως κάνουν τις τελικές δοκιμές. Συνήθως τις απελευθερώνουν κατά ομάδες τις καμπίνες. Στο Κορδελιο έλεγαν ότι για το 2019 θα είναι παντού διαθέσιμο, αλλά εμείς έχουμε vdsl εδώ και κανένα έτος. Νομίζω ότι τις απελευθερώνουν λίγες λίγες.

----------


## PEPES

> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω οσους εχουν περισσοτερη εμπειρία στο θέμα κατι περιεργο που εγινε στην γειτονιά μου. Ηρθανε και συνδεσαν όλα τα παλιά κουτιά του ΟΤΕ με τα καινουργια κουτιά της VODAFONE και σκαψανε ολους τους δρόμους κανωντας απιστευτα μπαλωματα περνωντας λογικά οπτική ίνα. 
> 
> Ακολουθησα ολα αυτά τα μπαλώματα και δεν οδηγούν πουθενά απλως συνδεονται τα κουτιά VDSL μεταξύ τους. Το Α/Κ που ειναι 200-300 μετρα παρακάτω δεν υπαρχει μπαλωμα ωστε να οδηγειται εκει η οπτική ίνα. Δηλαδη σκαψανε 1-2 χλμ διακλαδωσεις μεσα σε δρομακια και δεν μπορουσαν να πανε αλλα 200 μετρα ?


Με χάλκινα καλώδια γίνεται η σύνδεση μεταξύ παλιάς και νεας καμπίνας.

----------


## Jim Black

Χθες στην Λεωφόρου Στρατού στην Πολίχνη υπήρχε συνεργείο της EDIL και "μαστόρευαν" στην καμπίνα στην γωνία ακριβώς με την Λαγκαδά. Η Λεωφόρος Στρατού μέχρι πάνω τον Κωτσόβολο έχεις 4 καμπίνες. Ελπίζω σύντομα να δούμε φως και εδώ στην Πολίχνη (που ούτε φυσικό αέριο έχουμε ακόμα ούτε internet της προκοπής).

----------


## glamour_services

Όντως, μιλάς για τις εργασίες της 169 στο Βίκο δίπλα.
Ορίστε και οι σχετικές φωτό
 
 
Από της λεωφόρου Στρατού θα αλλάξει μόνο η 169, η 171 αν και παμπάλαια γιοκ, η 175 έχει σημειωθεί αλλά δεν έχει αλλάξει ακόμα, η 177 και η 183 γιοκ.

Επίσης από προχθές αλλάζουν τη σάπια 105 στo παρκάκι της Τσαλδάρη. Περιποιημένη δουλειά με τις συνδέσεις όπως βλέπετε εδώ:

 

Και κάτι κάνουν στην 159 επί της Κύπρου. Η συγκεκριμένη μαζί με την κοντινή της 157 έχουν εξαιρεθεί από το σχεδιασμό για VDSL.

----------


## Jim Black

Η 183 που αναφάρεις είναι η τελευταία καμπίνα πριν βγεις στο περιφερειακό (από την οποία δυστυχώς πέρνω και εγώ). Τι εννοείς γιοκ; Δεν θα αλλαχθεί; Έχω την εντύπωση πως θα την αλλάξουν. Βασικά ακριβώς από την απέναντι πλευρά του δρόμου υπάρχει μια νέα καμπίνα.

----------


## glamour_services

Δεν θα πάει για αλλαγή, έχει ρεγκλέτες συμβατές μέσα, ούτε είχε μαρκαριστεί. Η 183 είναι η πιο ακριανή του Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά προς ΒΔ, εξυπηρετεί πολύ μεγάλη περιοχή και φυσικά είναι ζήτημα να φτάνει κανά 7άρι σε ταχύτητα ως εκεί. VDSL θα δίνει η Wind όταν ενεργοποιηθεί οπότε τουλάχιστον θα έχετε ταχύτητες της προκοπής. Πάντως είναι τραγικό να είσαι τόσο κοντά στις καμπίνες του Α/Κ Ευκαρπίας που δίνουν 100άρια και να μην μπορείς να πάρεις.

----------


## Jim Black

Είναι πραγματικά κρίμα εν έτη 2019 να λέμε μακάρι να πιάσω έστω και 7mbps. Τώρα με 24αρα πιάνω μέχρι 4 στην καλύτερη.
Ρωτάω για αντικατάσταση γιατί ακριβώς από την απέναντι πλευρά του δρόμου υπάρχει μια νέα καμπίνα η οποία έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν υπήρχε πριν (νομίζω είναι η Η144). Για πιο λόγο να υπάρχουν 2 καμπίνες στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο;

----------


## glamour_services

Έτσι είναι το δίκτυο VDSL όταν αναλαμβάνει την υλοποίησή του άλλος πάροχος αντί του ΟΤΕ. Η καμπίνα Η144 της Wind θα συνδεθεί με την 183 του ΟΤΕ. Όταν θα είναι διαθέσιμο το VDSL θα σου δίνει υπηρεσία η Η144, αλλιώς θα συνεχίσεις να παίρνεις από την 183.
4άρι ε? Αναμενόμενο. Η άλλη ακριανή καμπίνα 450 στον Εύοσμο δίνει 3,5 με το ζόρι!

----------


## Jim Black

4αρι στην καλύτερη. Τις περισσότερες φορές και εγώ είμαι γύρω στο 3 - 3,5. Ορισμένες φορές και 1,5 - 2!!!!
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πολλές φορές σκέφτομαι το speed booster του ΟΤΕ αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει.
Τι καλά τόσα χρόνια που ήμουν Αμπελόκηπους και είχα σταθερά 12+. Και VDSL και οπτική ίνα και φυσικό αέριο και και και...
Μερικές περιοχές είναι απλά ευλογημένες και μερικές απλά χ@σμένες...

----------


## godormad

> Φρεσκα νεα
> 
> Ροδοχωρι Συκιες ολα ετοιμα, για λογους αγνωστους θα καθυστερησουμε ακομα ενα μηνα. 
> 
> @vastil q32018 ειμασταν q2 2019 λες να εχουμε τελειώσει?


Μπορείς να γίνει λιγακι πιο συγκεκριμένος? Ποια περιοχη στο ροδοχωρι, το κομματι που εχει η vodafone ή το κομματι της wind? Εγω που περασα απο Αγ. Χαραλαμπο δεν φανηκαν να εχουν ρευμα οι καμπινες.

----------


## Ikarak

UPDATE : Στη Λεωφόρο Στρατού, στους Ανθόκηπους Πολίχνης, στη διασταύρωση συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ αλλάζει το ΚΑΦΑΟ 175 με καινούριο. Μετά από κουβέντα με τον τεχνικό, μου είπε ότι θα αλλαχθούν όλα τα ΚΑΦΑΟ, ακόμη κι αυτά που είναι νέου τύπου με ρεγκλέτες και σε 4 μήνες από τώρα θα τρέχει όλη η περιοχή με VDSL έως 200. Μελλοντικά μου επισήμαναν επίσης και άλλοι 2 τεχνικοί που άκουγαν την κουβέντα μέσα από το φρεάτιο, ότι θα μπορεί να δώσει ο εκάστοτε πάροχος FTTH από την καμπίνα. FTTC to FTTH με λίγα λόγια.

----------


## glamour_services

Επιτέλους, αύριο θα πάω από εκεί να φωτογραφήσω και τις εργασίες! Ωραία η είδηση αν ισχύει, μακάρι να τις αλλάξει όλες ο ΟΤΕ να φύγει η σαπίλα. Ειδικά τις 137, 129, 132 στην Πολίχνη....
Χαίρομαι πάντως που οι τεχνικοί που πέτυχες ήταν κοινωνικοί και ομιλητικοί, εγώ μια φορά δεν είχα τέτοια τύχη...

----------


## Ikarak

> Επιτέλους, αύριο θα πάω από εκεί να φωτογραφήσω και τις εργασίες! Ωραία η είδηση αν ισχύει, μακάρι να τις αλλάξει όλες ο ΟΤΕ να φύγει η σαπίλα. Ειδικά τις 137, 129, 132 στην Πολίχνη....
> Χαίρομαι πάντως που οι τεχνικοί που πέτυχες ήταν κοινωνικοί και ομιλητικοί, εγώ μια φορά δεν είχα τέτοια τύχη...


Κι εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση, ειδικά οι 2 που μιλούσαν μέσα από το φρεάτιο ενώ παράλληλα δούλευαν και δεν άφηναν την κουβέντα και τις "γρήγορες" ερωτήσεις μου αναπάντητες !!

----------


## satiros

Εστησες αυτι?
Σωστα τα λες. 
Αλλα πρέπει να διαβασεις το προηγουμενο post
Που μιλησα με ΕΕΤ η Vodafone εχει δωσει οτι ειναι ετοιμη και δεν εχει ρευμα σε ακραιο καφαο
Μαλλον οπως λεει ο vastil θα τρεχουν δοκιμες
Παντως θα πρεπει να ζητησουν παραταση γιατι ττους περιμενουν...... Τα δαχτυλα

----------


## raven_gr

δεν είναι τυχαίο γεγονός πλέον όμως ότι κάθε μέρα υπάρχει βαν με τεχνικό της cosmote στη πολίχνη που ψάχνει τον πελάτη που δεν έχει τηλέφωνο μετά τις αλλαγές με τις καμπίνες.  :Whistle:  :Thinking:  :Laughing: 
σήμερα περαστικός από την 125 είχε σταθμεύσει ένα από αυτά τα μπλε βαν που γράφουν "αποκατάσταση ποιότητας"..η κάτι τέτοιο με τους τεχνικούς να μετράνε τον δρόμο και να κοιτάνε την θέση της καμπίνας της WIND που είναι απέναντι, Προβλέπω σκάψιμο... :Laughing:

----------


## zurabik

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ.εχει την εμπειρία κάποιος....σήμερα πέρασαν οπτικη ίνα στην οδό μου ..σε πόσους μήνες θα έχω πρόσβαση σε πακέτα fiber?    ΣΥΚΙΕΣ ΕΠΤΑΠΥΡΓΙΟΥ 10 ...

----------


## glamour_services

Μόνο με ένα τραγούδι μπορώ να σου απαντήσω...
https://youtu.be/IMX3TWBXrDg

----------


## kanenas3

Καλά νέα!!!

Ανανεώθηκε το www.sfbb.gr με νέους ΤΚ και πλέον υπάρχει και το κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης. Ταυτόχρονα είδα χθες  κορδέλες της Edil στη Μητροπόλεως μετά την Κούσκουρα και έμαθα (ανεπίσημα) ότι από Ιούνιο ξεκινάνε να δίνουν κανονικά.

----------


## vaggos_13

Το ότι οι Συκιές και ο Απ. Παύλος δεν έχουν πάρει παράταση, αλλά το Q1 μας τελείωσε, σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να περιμένουμε επ αόριστον πότε θα δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα?

----------


## satiros

Vaggos την Δευτερα θα παρω ενα τηλεφωνο στην ΕΕΤ αν προλαβω.
Να μαθω αν ζητησαν παραταση

- - - Updated - - -

Wind εχεις εισαι Βαρνα οποτε τι λενε τα χρονοδιαγραματα?

----------


## Livas

Και στα μετέωρα διπλα στην 141 εκει Καλλιθέας με Παστέρ η καμπίνα πηρε νούμερο..
Καλο αυτο προχωράμε σιγά σιγά...
Πιστεύω μέχρι καλοκαιράκι θα έχουμε συνδεθεί!!

----------


## jacobgr

Μάλλον κάποιος με πινέλο σήμερα έβαζε νούμερα στις καμπίνες. Βάλλαν σε όλες από τον Γαλαξία μέχρι τον Άγιο Ραφαήλ. Δεν ξέρω αν συνδέσαν και τπτ μέσα..

----------


## glamour_services

Της Wind ή του ΟΤΕ?

----------


## Livas

Εκεί στη δικιά μου έστησα αυτί δεν ακουγόταν τίποτα.. χεχε. 

Για τις wind τις καμπίνες λέμε.

----------


## deniSun

Ωτακουστές έχετε καταντήσει.

----------


## jacobgr

> Εκεί στη δικιά μου έστησα αυτί δεν ακουγόταν τίποτα.. χεχε. 
> 
> Για τις wind τις καμπίνες λέμε.


Ναι εννοείται για τις καμπίνες της wind.

----------


## satiros

> Ναι εννοείται για τις καμπίνες της wind.


και για τις vodafone τιποτα δεν παιζει!

βαλε αφου τις φτιαξει vodafone μετα οι υπολοιποι , εγω ειμαι wind θα καθυστερησει και αυτη 2020 λοιπον με σιγουρια θα εχουμε γραμμες

----------


## Morx

Συκιες Καραβαγγέλη με Κυθήρων ??
Εχουμε εικονα αν υπαρχει VDSL?

Σε ερωτηση μου σε Cosmote μου ειπαν δεν ειναι σιγουροι....  :Closed topic:

----------


## Ikarak

Σας έχω καλά νέα ! Η καμπίνα της Wind με αριθμό H138 επί της οδού Καρατάσου Τσάμη στη Σταυρούπολη, ρευματοδοτείται αυτή τη στιγμή από ΔΕΔΔΗΕ. Ορίστε και οι φωτογραφίες από το συνεργείο της ΔΕΔΔΗΕ. Κλασσικα, έκανα και κουβέντα μαζί τους και μου είπαν ότι έλαβαν το ΟΚ από την EDIL και προχώρησαν για τη ρευματοδότηση. 

Παραθέτω Φώτος :

----------


## glamour_services

Πέρασα Κυριακή βράδυ από εκεί και την έβγαλα φωτό είχαν ήδη ανοικτά τα φρεάτια. Μπορεί να ρευματοδοτείται αλλά αν πρόσεξες η 493 του ΟΤΕ που είναι κοντά της ακόμα περιμένει αλλαγή, οπότε έχουμε πολύ ακόμα...
Παρεμπιπτόντως ξεκίνησα να περνάω τις νέες αλλαγμένες καμπίνες στο χάρτη με τα νουμεράκια τους...

----------


## Ikarak

Το αν έχουμε πολύ ή λίγο, σχετικό είναι....η αλλαγή ΚΑΦΑΟ γίνεται MAX σε 3 ημέρες από τη στιγμή που θα το αναλάβουν.
Σε 4 μήνες από τώρα πιστεύω ότι θα δούμε κι εμείς VDSL και τότε να δεις τι έχει να γίνει από προβλήματα.....συμφορουμίτης με ξαφνικά χαμηλό χρονισμό, ύστερα από δεκάδες τηλέφωνα σε Wind και ΟΤΕ, καθυστερήσεις και τεχνικούς στο χώρο του...αποφάσισαν ότι έπρεπε να γίνει ένα reset στο dslam....για να φτιάξει τελικώς το πρόβλημα....

----------


## tol1s

περιμενετε vdsl αλλα γινονται μερικα τρελα πραγματα,στον discount markt που βρισκεται στην αρχη νεαπολης μεσα στο στενακι ειχε μπει καμπινα της wind πριν κανα 4μηνο νομιζω μπορει και λιγο παραπανω,την ειχαν στησει στα 2 μετρα απο την εισοδο οικοδομης,πριν 10 μερες εβαλαν και ρευμα,πριν απο 4 μερες που περασα απο εκει ξαναειχαν διακοπη ρευματος και εσκαβαν μπροστα στην καμπινα,θεωρησα οτι καποια λαθος συνδεση θα ειχε γινει,σημερα που ξαναπερασα ειχαν ψηλωσει την καμπινα και την τοποθετησαν απεναντι απο το super market,πιθανων θα επεσε καταγγελια απο τους ενοικους  της οικοδομης.

επισεις σε ενημερωση που ειχα απο τον οτε για vdsl για αρχη νεαπολης,μετα την απαντηση με το γελιο που ειχα λαβει τον γεναρη το οποιο σημαινε μην το περιμενεις συντομα,σε ερωτηση που εκανα σε τεχνικο μιας και ειχα προβλημα με βλαβη η οποια ψιλοπαραμενει,μου ειπε οτι για vdsl για καλοκαιρι και βλεπουμε.

----------


## deniSun

> Σας έχω καλά νέα ! Η καμπίνα της Wind με αριθμό H138 επί της οδού Καρατάσου Τσάμη στη Σταυρούπολη, ρευματοδοτείται αυτή τη στιγμή από ΔΕΔΔΗΕ. Ορίστε και οι φωτογραφίες από το συνεργείο της ΔΕΔΔΗΕ. Κλασσικα, έκανα και κουβέντα μαζί τους και μου είπαν ότι έλαβαν το ΟΚ από την EDIL και προχώρησαν για τη ρευματοδότηση. 
> 
> Παραθέτω Φώτος :


Αυχενικό...

----------


## glamour_services

Άντε να τα κλείσουν, να αλλάξει ο ΟΤΕ και την παμπάλαια 493 να περάσω να τα φωτογραφήσω μια και έξω!

----------


## deniSun

> Άντε να τα κλείσουν, να αλλάξει ο ΟΤΕ και την παμπάλαια 493 να περάσω να τα φωτογραφήσω μια και έξω!


Πλαγιαστή να την ανεβάσεις γιατί τώρα συνήθισα.

----------


## glamour_services

Και ξεριζωμένη αν θες!!!

----------


## John_NX

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση, προς κάτω τούμπα (κοντά στην Παπαναστασίου) παρατήρησα αυτό το "φρεάτιο" της Vodafone που έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή για αναβάθμιση σε FTTH. Μέσα από το "φρεάτιο" αυτό περνάνε δύο κάθετες γραμμές οπτικών ινων..οπότε η ερώτηση είναι: Έχει γίνει κάποιο έργο εκεί? Διότι γύρω στις πολυκατοικίες και στα καφαο δεν παρατηρώ καμία αλλαγή!

----------


## Iris07

Μπας και είναι παλιό φρεάτιο για άλλη δουλειά της Vodafone.. ?

Το βλέπω κάπως σκουριασμένο και το τσιμέντο "παλιό"..

...

*BTW ποιος έχει δει να μου πει σε ποιά A/K έχει βάλλει FTTH καμπίνες o OTE στην πόλη σας ??*

----------


## satiros

Αγαπητοι φιλοι
VODAFONE KAI WIND ΠΗΡΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΤΑΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΕΣ ΤΟΤ Q3 2018 ΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ Q1 2018 TΩΡΑ Q2!!!!
ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤα με την επιτροπή ταχυτδρομειων
ΔΕυτερα παρθηκε η αποφαση μπορει να δημοσιευτει και αυριο

Στο Ροδοχωρι ΑΓ. ΠΑΥΛΟΥ που ειναι vodafone παμε πισω γιατι ακραιο σημειο δεν μπορει να ρευματοτηθει.

Εκκρεμει η αίτηση παρατασης του Οτε για χιλλιαδες καμπινες συντομα

Μφχ
Γιώργος

----------


## Iris07

Μάλιστα.. για να δούμε!

----------


## John_NX

> Μπας και είναι παλιό φρεάτιο για άλλη δουλειά της Vodafone.. ?
> 
> Το βλέπω κάπως σκουριασμένο και το τσιμέντο "παλιό"..
> 
> ...
> 
> *BTW ποιος έχει δει να μου πει σε ποιά A/K έχει βάλλει FTTH καμπίνες o OTE στην πόλη σας ??*


Μάλιστα. Πάντως τελειώνει ο Απρίλιος, μπαίνουμε Μάιο και υποτίθεται μέχρι Σεπτέμβρηπρέπει η τούμπα να καλυφθεί με FTTH και ακόμα τίποτα δεν έχουν κανει. Καλά Χριστούγεννα :'(.

----------


## chrispe

> Μάλιστα. Πάντως τελειώνει ο Απρίλιος, μπαίνουμε Μάιο και υποτίθεται μέχρι Σεπτέμβρηπρέπει η τούμπα να καλυφθεί με FTTH και ακόμα τίποτα δεν έχουν κανει. Καλά Χριστούγεννα :'(.


Δεν φαντάζομαι να μιλας για Χριστούγεννα του 2019. Υπολόγιζε του 2020

----------


## John_NX

> Δεν φαντάζομαι να μιλας για Χριστούγεννα του 2019. Υπολόγιζε του 2020


Χαχαχα ωχχ κατάλαβα.

----------


## paularas

πανοραμα ν751 τα ftth θα ενεργοποιηθουν εως μαϊου

----------


## pantelis

Επιτέλους ήρθε και η σειρά μου. Εργασίες σήμερα και αύριο για δίκτυο FIBER της cosmote Βαλαγιάννη με πελλης


Απορία, γιατί 2 λακοι;

----------


## Kostinos

> Επιτέλους ήρθε και η σειρά μου. Εργασίες σήμερα και αύριο για δίκτυο FIBER της cosmote Βαλαγιάννη με πελλης
> 
> 
> Απορία, γιατί 2 λακοι;


Το δεξί γιά καφάο και το άλλο για φρεάτια.

----------


## vaggos_13

Αμπελόκηποι, Βάρνα και Παύλος μελάς πήγανε από Q1 σε Q3.

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...VDSLvectoring/

----------


## jacobgr

Ας ελπίσουμε τουλάχιστον από Σεπτέμβριο να έχουμε VDSL...

----------


## glamour_services

Άρα αυτές τις πάει στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά για Q2
992-313 992 313 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-315 992 315 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-317 992 317 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-318 992 318 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-319 992 319 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-321 992 321 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-326 992 326 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-327 992 327 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-328 992 328 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-329 992 329 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-404 992 404 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-405 992 405 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-406 992 406 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-407 992 407 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-409 992 409 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-410 992 410 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-411 992 411 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-445 992 445 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-449 992 449 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-452 992 452 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-471 992 471 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
992-480 992 480 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2

και τις υπόλοιπες για Q3 που σημαίνει ότι δεν θα κάνει συνολική αλλά τμηματική ενεργοποίηση. Πάντως παρακολουθώντας τις εργασίες, οι παραπάνω καμπίνες είναι ακριβώς αυτές που στήθηκαν πρώτες ήδη από τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο!
Από αυτές ακόμα ο ΟΤΕ να έρθει να αντικαταστήσει την πιο σάπια καμπίνα όλου του Α/Κ (μαζί με την 137 της Πολίχνης), την 410. Θαυμάστε κατάσταση...
http://fttxgr.eu/cabimages/VDSLCab_ws_1506948140.jpg
Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω με ποιο κριτήριο μπήκε για vectoring η καμπίνα 304 που απέχει από το Α/Κ λιγότερο από 200 μέτρα και δεν βάλανε την 307 που είναι στο όριο...
Τέλος μετρώντας τις καμπίνες της Wind στα τρία Α/Κ που είναι να μπουν συνολικά βγαίνουν 345. Τα νούμερα ΗΧΧΧ βγαίνουν ακριβώς δηλαδή...

----------


## Kostinos

> Άρα αυτές τις πάει στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά για Q2
> 992-313 992 313 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
> 992-315 992 315 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
> 992-317 992 317 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
> 992-318 992 318 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
> 992-319 992 319 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
> 992-321 992 321 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
> 992-326 992 326 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
> 992-327 992 327 ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ 2019/Q1 2019/Q2
> ...


Σε καλή κατάσταση είναι ή 410 που να δεις μία που άλλαξαν πρόσφατα το 2018 στην Καλαμάτα έβαζες χέρι μέσσα.

----------


## glamour_services

Η φωτογραφία κούκλα τη βγάζει, είναι κάτω από το δρόμο η καμπίνα μέσα σε "κοτέτσι"! Τελείως ετοιμόρροπη!
Φωτό δεν έχουμε από τη μακαρίτισσα?

----------


## satiros

Ο τυπος απο ΕΕΤΤ ειπε
Οτι χανουν λεφτα οι providers παλιωνει ο εξοπλισμος οτι φταινε οι δημοι και η ΔΕΔΗΕ
Ειναι και ακουγεται λογικο.
ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ εχει οτι το q3 2018 εγινε q2 2019 με το καλοκαιρι και την καθυστερηση των αλλων provider (wind cosmote) μετα στην ενσωματωση της καμπινας μαλλον q4 2019 θα παμε......και βλεπουμε
Ελλαδα....... Και να ηταν αυτο το προβλημα μας

----------


## vaggos_13

> Ο τυπος απο ΕΕΤΤ ειπε
> Οτι χανουν λεφτα οι providers παλιωνει ο εξοπλισμος οτι φταινε οι δημοι και η ΔΕΔΗΕ
> Ειναι και ακουγεται λογικο.
> ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ εχει οτι το q3 2018 εγινε q2 2019 με το καλοκαιρι και την καθυστερηση των αλλων provider (wind cosmote) μετα στην ενσωματωση της καμπινας μαλλον q4 2019 θα παμε......και βλεπουμε
> Ελλαδα....... Και να ηταν αυτο το προβλημα μας


Ας βγει η ανακοίνωση της εεττ γιατί δεν αποκλείεται να πάει Q3 και η Vodafone

----------


## Ikarak

Καλά Χριστούγεννα....Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου....

----------


## devonko

τι ειναι αυτοι ρε μλκ αντε γεια ουτε μετρο να ηταν, Q3 η νεα πολιτεια οποτε παμε ολοταχως για Χριστουγεννα.

----------


## KostakisK

Και τωρα θα παιξω λιγο με τον πονο σας,αχ τι ωραια που αισθανομαι να εχω απο το 2014 καινουργια καμπινα με 50αρι vdsl στην γειτονια μου

- - - Updated - - -

ψεματα τελη 2014 αρχες 2015

----------


## vaggos_13

> Και τωρα θα παιξω λιγο με τον πονο σας,αχ τι ωραια που αισθανομαι να εχω απο το 2014 καινουργια καμπινα με 50αρι vdsl στην γειτονια μου
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ψεματα τελη 2014 αρχες 2015


Συγχαρητήρια φίλε και εις ανώτερα!

----------


## KostakisK

αντε και σε fiber (λεμε τωρα) :ROFL:

----------


## deniSun

Κάλιο αργά...

----------


## pantelis

Όπως βλέπετε κάνανε το φρεατιο(το οποίο γράφει οτε) και τσιμεντωσανε τη βάση. Δείτε τες και πείτε μου, είναι ftth ή VDSL η οποία αντικαθιστά την παλιά που είναι ακριβώς απέναντι και την βάλανε εδώ που βλέπετε λόγω έλλειψης χώρου;

----------


## Morx

Δεν εχουν μπει ακομα καλωδια... το μονο πορισμα, ειναι οτι ο καφες μαλλον ειναι σκετος αντε μετριος το πολυ.

----------


## pantelis

OK, έχουμε πολύ δρόμο ακομα

----------


## glamour_services

> Όπως βλέπετε κάνανε το φρεατιο(το οποίο γράφει οτε) και τσιμεντωσανε τη βάση. Δείτε τες και πείτε μου, είναι ftth ή VDSL η οποία αντικαθιστά την παλιά που είναι ακριβώς απέναντι και την βάλανε εδώ που βλέπετε λόγω έλλειψης χώρου;


Αν κρίνω από τους σωλήνες, VDSL θα είναι, οι FTTH έχουν κατευθείαν τον κίτρινο σωλήνα και δεν χρειάζονται καλώδιο παροχής ρεύματος! Για ποιο νούμερο καμπίνας μιλάμε?

----------


## pantelis

123  α/κ Ροστάν.

- - - Updated - - -

Πώς βλέπετε τα fec και τα crc errors,σαν πολλά δεν είναι;

----------


## glamour_services

H 123 δηλαδή δίνει απευθείας VDSL 30άρι από το αστικό κέντρο, προφανώς τώρα θα δίνει ως 200 μέσω FTTC.

----------


## pantelis

Χρόνια πολλά και Χριστός Ανέστη σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες

----------


## modeling

ανοιξα θεμα αλλα δεν βλεπω απαντηση ακομα..
Για πειτε εδω για κατω τουμπα Αγιο φανουριο πως ειναι τα πραγματα ;

----------


## andresalonika

Νέαπολη Αγίου Στεφάνου στο ύψος ΟΑΕΔ δίνει πλέον 100αρα ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## glamour_services

Ναι από το δίκτυο της Vodafone, ενεργοποιήθηκαν!

----------


## devonko

btw η Inalan θεωρητικα καλυπτει το μεγαλυτερο μερος του Ευοσμου, ειδα εναν τυπο να τραβαει γραμμη σημερα ενω περνουσα απο νεα πολιτεια.

----------


## sv2evs

Μόλις διαπίστωσα εύοσμο ότι έχουμε μέχρι 100...(wind που μίλησα και στη σελίδα δίνουν).

----------


## devonko

> Μόλις διαπίστωσα εύοσμο ότι έχουμε μέχρι 100...(wind που μίλησα και στη σελίδα δίνουν).


ναι μεχρι την αντιστασεως που ειναι της Vodafone, το δεξιο κομματι που ανηκει στην wind δεν εχει τελειωσει ακομα  :Sad:

----------


## to Pontiki

Πρόσεξα και γω σήμερα ότι δώσανε την καμπίνα που με εξυπηρετεί (ΑΚ Πλ. Δημοκρατίας)! Δεν δίνει 30αρι, μόνο 50 και 100. Έκανα ήδη την αίτηση και περιμένω.

----------


## mpaso

Ποια καμπίνα σε εξυπηρετεί;Εγώ ΑΚ Πλ.Δημοκρατίας, ειμαι στην 341 και ακόμη τιποτα.

----------


## paularas

που βλέπετε εάν μπορείτε να πάρετε απο τις νέες γραμμές? απο το site της cosmote / wind σχετικά με την διαθεσιμότητα ή σας ενημέρωσαν τηλεφωνικά?

----------


## sv2evs

> που βλέπετε εάν μπορείτε να πάρετε απο τις νέες γραμμές? απο το site της cosmote / wind σχετικά με την διαθεσιμότητα ή σας ενημέρωσαν τηλεφωνικά?


Για εμένα το 2ο...στη σελίδα της wind το είδα αφού έτυχε να μιλήσω για άλλη υπόθεση με κατάστημα wind.

----------


## to Pontiki

> Ποια καμπίνα σε εξυπηρετεί;Εγώ ΑΚ Πλ.Δημοκρατίας, ειμαι στην 341 και ακόμη τιποτα.


H 249 (την αρίθμηση της Vodafone δεν τη θυμάμαι). Είμαι στο one Salonica.

----------


## glamour_services

Αυτή σε καλύπτει!
http://fttxgr.eu/cabimages/VDSLCab_ws_1545694292.jpg

Παρεμπιπτόντως σήμερα στη Μαυρομιχάλη στην Πολίχνη ξεκίνησαν εργασίες ρευματοδοσίας, προχωράει το πράγμα αλλά να δούμε πότε θα δούμε φως (βέβαια η περιοχή έχει πλέον και Inalan και ζηλεύω)....

----------


## satiros

Καλημερα 
Με το Αποστολου Παυλου τιποτα ακομα παω και στηνω αυτι τιποτα !
Συκιες Ροδοχωρι

----------


## gavliador

> Καλημερα 
> Με το Αποστολου Παυλου τιποτα ακομα παω και στηνω αυτι τιποτα !
> Συκιες Ροδοχωρι


Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα είδα τα συνεργεία να περνάνε οπτικές απο τα φρεάτια. Επίσης με τη νέα αναβολή απο τη Voda η παράδοση του έργου άλλαξε από q1 2019 σε q2 2019. Οπότε μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε για το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## satiros

> Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα είδα τα συνεργεία να περνάνε οπτικές απο τα φρεάτια. Επίσης με τη νέα αναβολή απο τη Voda η παράδοση του έργου άλλαξε από q1 2019 σε q2 2019. Οπότε μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε για το καλοκαίρι.


υποτειθετε οτι τις εχουν περασει ΤΙΣ ΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
και εχουν προβλημα στο ρευμα ????
Μιλησα και εχω απο το υπαλληλο της ΕΕΤΤ την ενημερωση δεν τα βγαζω απο το κεφαλι μου !

Δεν ξερω αν μπορουμε να ελπιζουμε για το καλοκαιρι δεν νομιζω οτι θα τελειωσουμε γιατι αμα βαζουν ακομα οπτικες δεν τελειωνουμε σε 1 μηνα

----------


## deniSun

> υποτειθετε οτι τις εχουν περασει ΤΙΣ ΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> και εχουν προβλημα στο ρευμα ????
> Μιλησα και εχω απο το υπαλληλο της ΕΕΤΤ την ενημερωση δεν τα βγαζω απο το κεφαλι μου !
> 
> Δεν ξερω αν μπορουμε να ελπιζουμε για το καλοκαιρι δεν νομιζω οτι θα τελειωσουμε γιατι αμα βαζουν ακομα οπτικες δεν τελειωνουμε σε 1 μηνα


Την μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης (κέντρο ΕΡΜΟΥ) την είχαμε με τις ηλεκτροδοτήσεις.
Το πέρασμα των οπτικών έγινε πολύ γρήγορα.
Η ηλεκτροδότηση σε εμένα έγινε με 1 χρόνο καθυστέρηση.

----------


## Ikarak

Update Wind Πολίχνη :

Η καμπίνα της Wind στους Ανθόκηπους Πολίχνης στη Λεωφόρο Στρατού με αριθμό H142 ηλεκτροδοτήθηκε !

Από τη στιγμή που αρχίζουν να δουλεύουν τα fan, μπορούμε να αιτηθούμε να μας βάλουν στην καμπίνα ή πρέπει να περιμένουμε το Q3?

----------


## Kostinos

> Update Wind Πολίχνη :
> 
> Η καμπίνα της Wind στους Ανθόκηπους Πολίχνης στη Λεωφόρο Στρατού με αριθμό H142 ηλεκτροδοτήθηκε !
> 
> Από τη στιγμή που αρχίζουν να δουλεύουν τα fan, μπορούμε να αιτηθούμε να μας βάλουν στην καμπίνα ή πρέπει να περιμένουμε το Q3?


Υπομονή για q3 πρέπει να σύνδεθούν και με του ΟΤΕ...

----------


## glamour_services

Άλλο ηλεκτροδοτήθηκε, άλλο δουλεύουν τα fan! Θα ανέβει ο διακόπτης μέσα στην καμπίνα στο Q3 και όχι νωρίτερα!

----------


## Ikarak

Με του ΟΤΕ είναι ήδη συνδεδεμένη η καμπίνα , ακριβώς απέναντι αντικαταστάθηκε το παλαιό Καφαο με το καινούριο και μια βδομάδα μετά πέρασε και τις οπτικές ίνες η Fibertech. Τι ακριβώς πρέπει να περιμένουμε ?

----------


## to Pontiki

> Με του ΟΤΕ είναι ήδη συνδεδεμένη η καμπίνα , ακριβώς απέναντι αντικαταστάθηκε το παλαιό Καφαο με το καινούριο και μια βδομάδα μετά πέρασε και τις οπτικές ίνες η Fibertech. Τι ακριβώς πρέπει να περιμένουμε ?


Στη δίκη μου περίπτωση που όλα αυτά είχαν γίνει, διαθεσιμότητα δόθηκε μετά από δυο-τρεις μήνες (συγκεκριμένα την περασμένη εβδομάδα).

----------


## glamour_services

Βιάζεστε!!! Είπαμε και άλλες φορές ότι όπως στήνεται το δίκτυο, οι καμπίνες δεν δουλεύουν τελείως ανεξάρτητα η μία από την άλλη, αλλά και έτσι να ήταν, πάλι δεν τους επιτρέπεται να δώσουν μεμονωμένα. Οι ημερομηνίες παράδοσης του έργου επιβάλλουν τη συνολική ενεργοποίηση ανά περιοχή εξυπηρέτησης. Με λίγα λόγια, οι καμπίνες θα δουλέψουν ταυτόχρονα ανά μεγάλες ομάδες στις συγκεκριμένες περιόδους παράδοσης του έργου.

----------


## Ikarak

Καλά Χριστούγεννα....

----------


## John_NX

Έχω παρατηρήσει πως εχουν τοποθετήσει αρκετές καμπίνες και κάνουν έργα στο ύψος της Κωνσταντινουπόλεως (κοντά στο Ιπποκράτειο)εάν και βλέπω ότι υπάρχει VDSL καθώς και στον Ευκλείδη(δίπλα στο Σχολείο) έχει τοποθετηθεί βάση για καινούργια καμπίνα. Τι περιοχή πιάνεται εκεί;

----------


## ifaigios

*Επιτέλους* εμφανίστηκε η κορδέλα "ΕΡΓΑ ΔΕΔΔΗΕ" στην καμπίνα μου  :Thumbs up: 

Α/Κ ΑΠ. ΠΑΥΛΟΥ, KV 154 (περιοχή Δόξα) που έχει αναλάβει η Vodafone με προσδοκώμενη ενεργοποίηση Q2/19 (μετά και την τελευταία αναβολή)

----------


## pantelis

Τα έργα στην Κωνσταντινουπόλεως αφορούν ftth και ξεκίνησαν από την καμπίνα που έβαλαν στην βαλαγιαννη,μπροστά στο δημοτικό σχολείο.εχουν σκάψει όλα τα στενά και έχουν βγει και στην Παπαναστασίου.

----------


## satiros

Δεν το βλεπω! ΜΑΚΑΡΙ!
Εισαι vodafone?
Και στο καλυτερο σεναριο δεν το βλεπω νωριτερα απο Σεπτέμβρη Οκτώβρη για διαθεσιμοτητα σε τριτους privider ισως και αργοτερα!

----------


## vaggos_13

> Δεν το βλεπω! ΜΑΚΑΡΙ!
> Εισαι vodafone?
> Και στο καλυτερο σεναριο δεν το βλεπω νωριτερα απο Σεπτέμβρη Οκτώβρη για διαθεσιμοτητα σε τριτους privider ισως και αργοτερα!


Όταν γίνει διαθέσιμο, θα γίνει για όλους τους παρόχους, δεν έχουν μονοπώλιο για κανένα χρονικό διάστημα

----------


## satiros

> Όταν γίνει διαθέσιμο, θα γίνει για όλους τους παρόχους, δεν έχουν μονοπώλιο για κανένα χρονικό διάστημα


δεν διαφωνω με την τοποθετηση σου 

Θα ηθελα να σημειωσω και προσεξε την τοποθετηση μου  στο ωραιοκαστρο η καμπινα εξω απο σπιτι του φιλου μου (επιανε 4) με το vdsl τποθετηθηκε  πριν 2 χρονια ομως μονο ο οτε εδινε vdsl στην περιοχη(και λογω της ακριβης τιμης δεν εγινε συνδρομητης) για αρκετο διαστημα απο τους πρωτους provider που εγινε διαθεσιμος ηταν η nova και μπορει να ειχε και 6 μηνες μεχρι να δοθει?-να μπουν οι αλλοι.
Και ολο εκεινο το διαστημα δεν εβγαινε ουτε διαθεσιμο στους αλλους .

Υπομονη σε 14 μερες τελειωνει και το q2 παω στοιχιμα οτι θα παρουν παλι παραταση για το q3     η και για το q4 καλοκαιρι να κουραστουν τα παιδια ?????? Κανει??

καλο απογευμα

----------


## vaggos_13

Το Q2 τελειώνει τον Ιούνιο

----------


## sv2evs

Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα 50άρα wind.

 :Offtopic: 
υ.γ Στο wifi πιάνω τα μισά, ξέρει κάποιος γιατί ;

----------


## jkoukos

Για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους. Για αρχή αν μπορείς δοκίμασε στους 5GHz αντί των 2,4GHz.

----------


## deniSun

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 203724
> 
> Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα 50άρα wind.
> 
> 
> υ.γ Στο wifi πιάνω τα μισά, ξέρει κάποιος γιατί ;


Band, Channel width, Frequency.

----------


## sv2evs

> Για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους. Για αρχή αν μπορείς δοκίμασε στους 5GHz αντί των 2,4GHz.


Το modem που μου έδωσαν δεν υποστηρίζει 5ghz...

Με access point επίσης το ίδιο...συνδεδεμένο με καλώδιο.

----------


## jkoukos

Κορεσμένη μπάντα με αποτέλεσμα θόρυβος από γειτονικά δίκτυα, εξοπλισμός που δεν υποστηρίζει μεγάλες ταχύτητες ενώ επαρκούσε για τις χαμηλότερες του ADSL.
Λύση: ενσύρματη σύνδεση ή αντικατάσταση εξοπλισμού με χρήση 5GHz ac.

----------


## sv2evs

Ευχαριστώ, σταματάω εδώ και αργότερα θα ανοίξω καινούργιο θέμα αλλού...είμαστε offtopic.

----------


## satiros

Σωστα σε 44 μερες

----------


## KreAch3R

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Ψάχνομαι για σύνδεση Internet μόνο στην Άνω Τούμπα (κοντά στο γήπεδο / Πραξαγόρα), και η Cosmote μου δίνει μόνο 24Mbps με 23,10Ε/μήνα, ενώ η Wind (φυσικό κατάστημα) μου λέει ότι εκτός από 24Mbps/19,90E μπορεί να μου δώσει "οπτική ίνα" (το VDSL; ) 50Mbps στη συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση. Στο site διαθεσιμότητας της Wind όμως μου βγάζει μόνο 24Mbps, στο site http://fttxgr.eu δεν βλέπω κάποια καμπίνα κοντά; (όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω), και διαβάζω στο forum ότι η Vodafone έχει αναλάβει την Τούμπα για Q3/2019 (δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει ακόμα VDSL / FTTH στη Τούμπα). 

Τι ακριβώς ισχύει; Έχει μπερδευτεί ο υπάλληλος στο κατάστημα, ή προσπαθεί η Wind να με βάλει σε VDSL πρόγραμμα από πολύ μακριά; 

Κάθε θεωρία δεκτή.

----------


## deniSun

1. Το fttx δεν είναι επίσημο.
2. Απ όσο γνωρίζω στην περιοχή δεν έχουν μπει καμπίνες μιας και το γήπεδο είναι πολύ κοντά στο κέντρο.
3. Πιθανό να σε πουλήσει πακέτο έως 50 και να πιάνεις πολύ ποιο κάτω.
Από την στιγμή που δεν σου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα στην σελίδα τους... θέλει ψάξιμο για να μην την πατήσεις.

----------


## KreAch3R

Σε ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση!

1. Ναι, το γνωρίζω, απλά ήθελα να πω ότι ακόμα και σε αυτό το ανεπίσημο tool δεν επιβεβαιώνεται αυτό που μου προτείνει
2. Thanks, αυτό διαβάζω και εγώ εδώ μέσα
3. Αυτό σκέφτομαι, προφορικά πάντα μου είπε για "υποβάθμιση" του συμβολαίου χωρίς χρέωση σε 24Mbps αν η ταχύτητα του δεν πάει μέχρι 42,5Mbps, αλλά ναι, α) προφορικά β) ποιος μπαίνει στην διαδικασία.

Κάτι άλλο που είδα γραμμένο εδώ μέσα, δεν είναι περίεργο να έχει υποστήριξη η Wind και να μην έχει η Cosmote, δεδομένου ότι τώρα πια μπορούν να αλλήλο-"νοικιάσουν"; ή δεν δουλεύει ακριβώς έτσι; πως μπορεί η Wind και δεν μπορεί η Cosmote;

----------


## deniSun

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση!
> 
> 1. Ναι, το γνωρίζω, απλά ήθελα να πω ότι ακόμα και σε αυτό το ανεπίσημο tool δεν επιβεβαιώνεται αυτό που μου προτείνει
> 2. Thanks, αυτό διαβάζω και εγώ εδώ μέσα
> 3. Αυτό σκέφτομαι, προφορικά πάντα μου είπε για "υποβάθμιση" του συμβολαίου χωρίς χρέωση σε 24Mbps αν η ταχύτητα του δεν πάει μέχρι 42,5Mbps, αλλά ναι, α) προφορικά β) ποιος μπαίνει στην διαδικασία.
> 
> Κάτι άλλο που είδα γραμμένο εδώ μέσα, δεν είναι περίεργο να έχει υποστήριξη η Wind και να μην έχει η Cosmote, δεδομένου ότι τώρα πια μπορούν να αλλήλο-"νοικιάσουν"; ή δεν δουλεύει ακριβώς έτσι; πως μπορεί η Wind και δεν μπορεί η Cosmote;


Ναι μπορεί να δίνει ο Α πάροχος και να μην δίνει ο Β.

----------


## sdikr

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> 
> Ψάχνομαι για σύνδεση Internet μόνο στην Άνω Τούμπα (κοντά στο γήπεδο / Πραξαγόρα), και η Cosmote μου δίνει μόνο 24Mbps με 23,10Ε/μήνα, ενώ η Wind (φυσικό κατάστημα) μου λέει ότι εκτός από 24Mbps/19,90E μπορεί να μου δώσει "οπτική ίνα" (το VDSL; ) 50Mbps στη συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση. Στο site διαθεσιμότητας της Wind όμως μου βγάζει μόνο 24Mbps, στο site http://fttxgr.eu δεν βλέπω κάποια καμπίνα κοντά; (όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω), και διαβάζω στο forum ότι η Vodafone έχει αναλάβει την Τούμπα για Q3/2019 (δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει ακόμα VDSL / FTTH στη Τούμπα). 
> 
> Τι ακριβώς ισχύει; Έχει μπερδευτεί ο υπάλληλος στο κατάστημα, ή προσπαθεί η Wind να με βάλει σε VDSL πρόγραμμα από πολύ μακριά; 
> 
> Κάθε θεωρία δεκτή.


Θέλουν να πουλήσουν,  δεν έχουν vdsl απο καμπίνα, αλλά απο ΑΚ.
Δύσκολα να έχει η Wind και να μην δίνει και η cosmote, αλλά τουλάχιστον στην Τούμπα θα έπρεπε να σου δίνει και η vodafone,

----------


## John_NX

Μιας και που είμαστε στο θέμα της Τούμπας, τελειώνει ο Μάιος και στην ουσία μπαίνουμε στον τελευταίο μήνα του δεύτερου τριμήνου. Τρίτο τρίμηνο ΥΠΟΤΊΘΕΤΑΙ πρέπει να δωθεί διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή από την Vodafone. Το θέμα είναι...δεν βλέπω ΠΟΥΘΕΝΆ να έχουν κάνει κάτι, απολύτως πουθενα (τουλάχιστον από τα μέρη που περνάω, στην ουσία όλη την Κάτω Τούμπα)!. Υπάρχει κάποιος/α που να μένει στην περιοχή και έχει παρατηρήσει κάτι? Μπορεί βέβαια σε ένα μήνα να ξεκινήσουν που λέει ο λόγος αλλά για τέλος Σεπτέμβρη διαθεσιμότητα...δεν το βλέπω. Το FTTH είναι πιο δύσκολο να υλοποιηθεί από το VDSL σωστά;
Κουράστηκα να είμαι στα 10mbps όταν κυριολεκτικά 5 λεπτακια από εμένα υπάρχει VDSL της Χαριλάου  :Sad: .

----------


## vastil

> Μιας και που είμαστε στο θέμα της Τούμπας, τελειώνει ο Μάιος και στην ουσία μπαίνουμε στον τελευταίο μήνα του δεύτερου τριμήνου. Τρίτο τρίμηνο ΥΠΟΤΊΘΕΤΑΙ πρέπει να δωθεί διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή από την Vodafone. Το θέμα είναι...δεν βλέπω ΠΟΥΘΕΝΆ να έχουν κάνει κάτι, απολύτως πουθενα (τουλάχιστον από τα μέρη που περνάω, στην ουσία όλη την Κάτω Τούμπα)!. Υπάρχει κάποιος/α που να μένει στην περιοχή και έχει παρατηρήσει κάτι? Μπορεί βέβαια σε ένα μήνα να ξεκινήσουν που λέει ο λόγος αλλά για τέλος Σεπτέμβρη διαθεσιμότητα...δεν το βλέπω. Το FTTH είναι πιο δύσκολο να υλοποιηθεί από το VDSL σωστά;
> Κουράστηκα να είμαι στα 10mbps όταν κυριολεκτικά 5 λεπτακια από εμένα υπάρχει VDSL της Χαριλάου .


Στις ημερομηνίες που λένε υπολογίζεις πάντα συν 1,5 τρίμηνο χοντρικά και είσαι μέσα. Υπομονή. Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.

----------


## sv2evs

Δες αν σε καλύπτει κάποια από τις εταιρίες που δίνουν ασύρματο ίντερνετ...

----------


## YAziDis

> Στις ημερομηνίες που λένε υπολογίζεις πάντα συν 1,5 τρίμηνο χοντρικά και είσαι μέσα. Υπομονή. Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.


Το πατρικό μου είναι στην Τούμπα. Εκεί η Vodafone δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα, οπότε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δοθεί φέτος vdsl. Δεν έχουν αρχίσει καν σκαψίματα και δεν έχουν αλλαχτεί καμπίνες, τουλάχιστον στην Άνω Τούμπα.

----------


## deniSun

> Το πατρικό μου είναι στην Τούμπα. Εκεί η Vodafone δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα, οπότε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δοθεί φέτος vdsl. Δεν έχουν αρχίσει καν σκαψίματα και δεν έχουν αλλαχτεί καμπίνες, τουλάχιστον στην Άνω Τούμπα.


Γενικά στην Άνω Τούμπα είναι πολύ χάλια (δικτυακά) η κατάσταση.
Και δεν βλέπω σύντομα φως.
Δεν ξέρω γιατί καθυστέρησαν και καθυστερούν τόσο πολύ.

----------


## glamour_services

Και στους Αμπελόκηπους τουλάχιστον στους κεντρικούς δρόμους, τώρα άρχισε να αλλάζει καμπίνες και μάλιστα ο αργοπορημένος ΟΤΕ! Από Wind δεν είδα τίποτα ακόμα....

----------


## John_NX

> Στις ημερομηνίες που λένε υπολογίζεις πάντα συν 1,5 τρίμηνο χοντρικά και είσαι μέσα. Υπομονή. Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.


Μετά από τόσα χρόνια αναμονής,δεν θα με πειράξει να περιμενω 3 μήνες παραπάνω. Το θέμα είναι να μην πάμε πέρα από 2020 γιατί πλέον η κατάσταση είναι για γέλια.

----------


## jacobgr

Στα Μετέωρα χθες βάψανε τον αριθμό καμπίνας wind και στο πλάι της, στο σημείο που μπαίνει ο μετρητής της ΔΕΗ. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό σημαίνει και την ολοκλήρωση κάποιου σταδίου ή αν απλά αποφασίσανε να γράψουν και στο πλάι τον αριθμό για να φαίνεται καλύτερα...

----------


## deniSun

> Στα Μετέωρα χθες βάψανε τον αριθμό καμπίνας wind και στο πλάι της, στο σημείο που μπαίνει ο μετρητής της ΔΕΗ. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό σημαίνει και την ολοκλήρωση κάποιου σταδίου ή αν απλά αποφασίσανε να γράψουν και στο πλάι τον αριθμό για να φαίνεται καλύτερα...


Να έχεις υπομονή.

----------


## jacobgr

> Να έχεις υπομονή.


εεε είπαμε, υπομονή έχουμε, internet δεν έχουμε και τους παρακολουθούμε κάθε μέρα μπας και προχωρήσει τπτ...

----------


## deniSun

> εεε είπαμε, υπομονή έχουμε, internet δεν έχουμε και τους παρακολουθούμε κάθε μέρα μπας και προχωρήσει τπτ...


Το καλό πράγμα αργεί...

----------


## glamour_services

Αφού βρήκε χώρο να περάσει ο "βαφέας" πάλι καλά εκεί που τη βάλανε. Εγώ για να περάσω από τα παρκαρισμένα αυτοκίνητα για να τη βγάλω φωτό έκανα ακροβατικά!!!  :Razz: 
Δεν σημαίνει τίποτα πάντως αυτό, η Wind βάζει το νούμερο μπροστά και πλάι δεξιά, αρκεί βέβαια αυτό να γίνει εγκαίρως με την τοποθέτηση γιατί λίγες μέρες να περάσουν μετά δεν βρίσκουν με τίποτα το σωστό σημείο από τις μαλ....ίες που γράφονται επάνω τους....
Σε αυτή εδώ την καμπίνα βάλανε το νούμερο χαμηλότερα γιατί ήδη είχαν γράψει στο σημείο που μπαίνει το νούμερο, μικρό το κακό γιατί ήταν λίγα τα γραμμένα...
http://fttxgr.eu/cabimages/VDSLCab_ws_1556676556.jpg

Και εδώ ευτυχώς (ή δυστυχώς) είχαν ήδη προλάβει πριν το καλύψουν τελείως
http://fttxgr.eu/cabimages/VDSLCab_ws_1556975916.jpg

----------


## vaggos_13

Παιδιά στο Επταπυργίο έχουν περαστεί οι καμπίνες από τον Σεπτέμβριο με αρίθμηση κανονικά, τώρα 8 μήνες μετά τελειώνουν την ηλεκτροδότηση. Από q3 πήγαμε Q1 και τώρα Q2. Γενικά αν δεν δείτε όλη την περιοχή σας γεμάτη από νέες καμπίνες, με περασμένες τις οπτικές ίνες μην περιμένετε vdsl μέσα στο 2019.

----------


## optostyle

Καπου εβλεπα αυτους τους πινακες με τα Q1 κτλ ..Μπορειτε να μου θυμισετε που?

----------


## vaggos_13

> Καπου εβλεπα αυτους τους πινακες με τα Q1 κτλ ..Μπορειτε να μου θυμισετε που?


https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...VDSLvectoring/

----------


## Morx

Μενω Συκιες και ανηκω στη Ν. Βαρνα απ'οσο εχω καταλαβει.
Ειμαι οριακα στα τειχη... πανω πανω εντος Συκεων.

Εχουμε καμια ιδεα ποτε θα υπαρξει VDSL απο οποιονδηποτε παροχο ή τι χρονοδιαγραμμα υπαρχει?

----------


## vaggos_13

> Μενω Συκιες και ανηκω στη Ν. Βαρνα απ'οσο εχω καταλαβει.
> Ειμαι οριακα στα τειχη... πανω πανω εντος Συκεων.
> 
> Εχουμε καμια ιδεα ποτε θα υπαρξει VDSL απο οποιονδηποτε παροχο ή τι χρονοδιαγραμμα υπαρχει?


Επίσημα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου, ρεαλιστικά Q4 ή Q1 2020

----------


## kyprianos

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, το κουτί με νούμερο 101 που βρίσκεται επί της οδού Σαλαμίνος 10 (προέκταση της Δωδεκανήσου προς το λιμάνι), έχει ηλεκτροδοτηθεί και πέτυχα τον τεχνικό πριν 10 μέρες και μου είπε ότι θα γίνουν δοκιμές για κάποιο χρόνο πριν δοθεί διαθεσιμότητα. Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος αν το συγκεκριμένο είναι για Q1 ή Q2 '19 από Vodafone; Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Morx

> Επίσημα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου, ρεαλιστικά Q4 ή Q1 2020


Πακετο μεγαλο... η καλυτερη και χειροτερη περιοχη ταυτοχρονα εδω που μενω!  :Sad:

----------


## vaggos_13

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα, το κουτί με νούμερο 101 που βρίσκεται επί της οδού Σαλαμίνος 10 (προέκταση της Δωδεκανήσου προς το λιμάνι), έχει ηλεκτροδοτηθεί και πέτυχα τον τεχνικό πριν 10 μέρες και μου είπε ότι θα γίνουν δοκιμές για κάποιο χρόνο πριν δοθεί διαθεσιμότητα. Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος αν το συγκεκριμένο είναι για Q1 ή Q2 '19 από Vodafone; Σας ευχαριστώ.


Σίγουρα ήταν το 101?

----------


## kyprianos

Θα το ξαναδώ, 101 γράφει το νέο κουτί πιο δίπλα όμως είναι το παλιό το οποίο γράφει άλλο νούμερο. Μήπως πάει με το νούμερο του παλιού;

----------


## glamour_services

> Σίγουρα ήταν το 101?


Ναι, 101 αρίθμηση Vodafone, 173 του ΟΤΕ. Στο Q3 θα πάει!

----------


## satiros

> Παιδιά στο Επταπυργίο έχουν περαστεί οι καμπίνες από τον Σεπτέμβριο με αρίθμηση κανονικά, τώρα 8 μήνες μετά τελειώνουν την ηλεκτροδότηση. Από q3 πήγαμε Q1 και τώρα Q2. Γενικά αν δεν δείτε όλη την περιοχή σας γεμάτη από νέες καμπίνες, με περασμένες τις οπτικές ίνες μην περιμένετε vdsl μέσα στο 2019.


και δεν παιζει και τιποτα ακομα και μαλλον q3 q4 παμε , γενικα και παραδοξως τους τελευταιους μηνες μου εχει ανεβει η ταχυτητα και το snr μου απο 12 σε 13600 με το ιδιο μοντεμ
Τα Καστρα ειναι η πιο ομορφη περιοχη! :Cool:

----------


## glamour_services

> και δεν παιζει και τιποτα ακομα και μαλλον q3 q4 παμε , γενικα και παραδοξως τους τελευταιους μηνες μου εχει ανεβει η ταχυτητα και το snr μου απο 12 σε 13600 με το ιδιο μοντεμ
> Τα Καστρα ειναι η πιο ομορφη περιοχη!


Αν παίρνεις από αλλαγμένη καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ είναι αναμενόμενο να έχεις βελτιωμένο συγχρονισμό, έχει φύγει η σαπίλα και τα βραχυκυκλώματα!

----------


## kyprianos

> Ναι, 101 αρίθμηση Vodafone, 173 του ΟΤΕ. Στο Q3 θα πάει!


Μπράβο έτσι είναι, η παλιά είναι 5 μέτρα πιο δίπλα και είναι η 173. Αυτό για q3 που το γράφει ακριβώς;

Ευχαριστώ.

edit: Τελικά σύμφωνα με την φώτο μήπως η 173 πάει για q2;

----------


## vaggos_13

> και δεν παιζει και τιποτα ακομα και μαλλον q3 q4 παμε , γενικα και παραδοξως τους τελευταιους μηνες μου εχει ανεβει η ταχυτητα και το snr μου απο 12 σε 13600 με το ιδιο μοντεμ
> Τα Καστρα ειναι η πιο ομορφη περιοχη!



Και εγώ ανέβηκα από 7 σε 10300.
Ειδα έργα ηλεκτροδοτησης στην περιοχή του Καυτατζογλειου, πιστεύω μέσα στο καλοκαίρι θα ξεκινήσει η διάθεση.

----------


## satiros

Στο Ροδοχωρι πηραν ρευμα αυτο δεν σημαινει τιποτα γιατι και η μανα μου απεναντι απο σπιτι εχει 6 μηνες ρευμα ομως πουθενα η διαθεσιμοτητα στα site

----------


## andresalonika

Συκιές μετά από συνομιλία με τεχνικό του οτε είπε ότι όλα είναι έτοιμα για 100-200-300 ταχύτητες ωστόσο το μόνο που απομένει είναι η ηλεκτροδότηση η οποία απαιτεί αδειοδότηση (που καθυστερεί) από τον δήμαρχο. Επίσης του χρόνου θα σκάψουν ξανά για 1000άρι.

----------


## deniSun

> Συκιές μετά από συνομιλία με τεχνικό του οτε είπε ότι όλα είναι έτοιμα για 100-200-300 ταχύτητες ωστόσο το μόνο που απομένει είναι η ηλεκτροδότηση η οποία απαιτεί αδειοδότηση (που καθυστερεί) από τον δήμαρχο. Επίσης του χρόνου θα σκάψουν ξανά για 1000άρι.


300;;;

----------


## Iris07

Παλιότερα πάντως λέγανε και για 300 Mbps..

Μάλιστα η Wind στον κατάλογο χονδρικής αναφέρει και τα 300..
όπως είχα διαβάσει τα πιάνουν στις καμπίνες της.. μάλλον και παραπάνω..

----------


## andresalonika

> 300;;;


Ναι βάση υποδομών αλλά δεν είναι εμπορεύσιμο.

----------


## glamour_services

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι η υποδομή της Wind τουλάχιστον είναι για 300/30. 
Επίσης έμαθα ότι έχουν κάνει κάποια λάθη στην αρίθμηση των καμπινών τους και θα ξαναπεράσει το συνεργείο να τα διορθώσει. Αν φυσικά βρουν ελεύθερο σημείο πάνω στις καμπίνες....

----------


## deniSun

> Επιβεβαιώνω ότι η υποδομή της Wind τουλάχιστον είναι για 300/30. 
> Επίσης έμαθα ότι έχουν κάνει κάποια λάθη στην αρίθμηση των καμπινών τους και θα ξαναπεράσει το συνεργείο να τα διορθώσει. Αν φυσικά βρουν ελεύθερο σημείο πάνω στις καμπίνες....


Παντού ή σε κάποιες περιοχές/καμπίνες;

----------


## jkoukos

Φαντάζομαι αρχικά εκεί που έχει αναφέρει στον προγραμματισμό V.Plus/G.Fast, ωστόσο όχι σε όλες τις οικοδομές που καλύπτει η ίδια καμπίνα αλλά ανάλογα την απόσταση.

----------


## satiros

Οτε στις Συκιες?
Στις Συκιες κατω παιρνουν απο Βαρνα ειναι wind
Στις Συκιες Καστρα ειναι Α. Παυλου
Στα Καστρα Ροδοχωρι πηραν ρευμα οι καμπινες ακούγονται φουρφουρια χαχαχα ανεμιστηρες. 
Σημερα τωρα τα απογευμα η fibertech περνουσε οπτικη στην Παπανδρεου αρα η βαρνα θα καθυστερησει ακομα. 
Και εμεις σιγουρα παμε Q3 ΑΠαυλου.
Οσο για τις ταχυτητες, πιστευω οτι δεν εχει σχεση ποσο πιανεις - λογικα μεχρι 200-αλλα ποσα μπορεις να πληρωσεις
Μακαρι να ειχαμε inalan δυστυχως θελει χρονια για να παμε γρηγορα και φτηνα
Κριμα... Εγω παλι αν επιανα 24 θα ειμουν οκ ουτε θα με ενδιέφερε να πιασω 200 και να δωσω  660 το χρονο ισως και περισσότερο.

----------


## Morx

Πως μπορω να μαθω απο που παιρνω ας πουμε;
Συκιες ειμαι... κοντα στο μαγαζι Τοιχο-Τοιχο.

----------


## gavliador

> Πως μπορω να μαθω απο που παιρνω ας πουμε;
> Συκιες ειμαι... κοντα στο μαγαζι Τοιχο-Τοιχο.


Λογικά στο κέντρο Απ.Παύλου είσαι

----------


## andresalonika

> Οτε στις Συκιες?
> Στις Συκιες κατω παιρνουν απο Βαρνα ειναι wind
> Στις Συκιες Καστρα ειναι Α. Παυλου
> Στα Καστρα Ροδοχωρι πηραν ρευμα οι καμπινες ακούγονται φουρφουρια χαχαχα ανεμιστηρες. 
> Σημερα τωρα τα απογευμα η fibertech περνουσε οπτικη στην Παπανδρεου αρα η βαρνα θα καθυστερησει ακομα. 
> Και εμεις σιγουρα παμε Q3 ΑΠαυλου.
> Οσο για τις ταχυτητες, πιστευω οτι δεν εχει σχεση ποσο πιανεις - λογικα μεχρι 200-αλλα ποσα μπορεις να πληρωσεις
> Μακαρι να ειχαμε inalan δυστυχως θελει χρονια για να παμε γρηγορα και φτηνα
> Κριμα... Εγω παλι αν επιανα 24 θα ειμουν οκ ουτε θα με ενδιέφερε να πιασω 200 και να δωσω  660 το χρονο ισως και περισσότερο.


Ναι οτε όπως επίσης ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι όλα ο οτε τα κάνει άσχετα αν οι καμπίνες έχουν το λογότυπο της Wind επάνω. Η Wind είπε με το ζόρι να αγόρασε μερικές άδειες καμπίνες.

----------


## jkoukos

Επίσης φτιάχνει το Μετρό, το αεροδρόμιο και μην ξεχάσω τον Λευκό Πύργο παλαιότερα.
Πριν μερικά χρόνια κατηγορούσαν το VoIP των άλλων παρόχων και τώρα πουλάνε το δικό τους ως νέα τεχνολογία.
Σαν δεν ντρέπονται λέω εγώ, γι' αυτά που εκστομίζουν ώρες-ώρες!

----------


## satiros

Δεν εχω αποψη για τις καμπινες ποιος τις φτιαχνει, κανονικα ο καθε παροχος αυτο θα σημαινε οτι θα νοικιάζει ο οτε τις υπηρεσιες του τις τεχνικες του υπηρεσιες
Οπως και να εχει το μυνημα ειναι αναμονή και εκαρτερηση

----------


## jkoukos

Ακριβώς αυτό γίνεται. Όποιος πάροχος έχει αναλάβει μια περιοχή μόνο αυτός τοποθετηθεί νέες καμπίνες και μέσω αυτών παρέχεται υπηρεσία. Όλοι οι άλλοι νοικιάζουν από αυτόν μέσω χοντρικής.

----------


## satiros

Αλλωστε η τεχνογνωσια ειναι κατι που δεν μπορει να δοθει αν εισαι ανταγωνιστής, αν δεν μπορεις δεν μπαινεις στο εργο! 
Τις οπτικες στις ετοιμαζει η εταιρια χ (αυτο εχει χρονο και χρημα) κουμπωνεις τα μηχανηματα σπαζεις# σε καλωδια του πελάτη 
Μεγαλη δουλειά....... 
Και τα υπόλοιπα τα κανεις απο μακρια 

Να κανω μια ερώτηση 

Δινουν adsl απο vdsl κουτια? 
Μαλλον οχι?

----------


## jacobgr

> Δινουν adsl απο vdsl κουτια? 
> Μαλλον οχι?


Έχω δει περιπτώσεις που ο ΟΤΕ δίνει VDSL από καμπίνα, σε πελάτες ADSL με κλειδωμένο προφίλ 24/1 και με δεδομένο συγχρονισμό ακριβώς στα 24!!!!

----------


## glamour_services

> Έχω δει περιπτώσεις που ο ΟΤΕ δίνει VDSL από καμπίνα, σε πελάτες ADSL με κλειδωμένο προφίλ 24/1 και με δεδομένο συγχρονισμό ακριβώς στα 24!!!!


Πολύ σωστά. Στη Σίνδο για παράδειγμα, όποια νέα σύνδεση γίνεται από καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ που άλλαξε σε VDSL είναι 24/1 προφίλ.
Επίσης η πληροφορία για 300/30 είναι από κλιμάκιο της Wind, οπότε δεν ξέρω τι είναι πιο αξιόπιστο εκτός φυσικά από τις επίσημες ανακοινώσεις. Προσωπικά θα πω... οψόμεθα!!!

----------


## satiros

@glamour, jacobgr

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντησεις στην περιπτωση μου θα υπαρχει το παλιο κουτι και το καινουργιο.
Ισως αυτο να συμβαινει στα καινουργια κουτια που δεν εχουν διπλα παλιο και απλως αντικατασταθηκαν. 
Θεωρω το κοστος υπερογκο για τοσο χαμηλες ταχυτητες.

----------


## jacobgr

> @glamour, jacobgr
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντησεις στην περιπτωση μου θα υπαρχει το παλιο κουτι και το καινουργιο.
> Ισως αυτο να συμβαινει στα καινουργια κουτια που δεν εχουν διπλα παλιο και απλως αντικατασταθηκαν. 
> Θεωρω το κοστος υπερογκο για τοσο χαμηλες ταχυτητες.


Αντίθετα νομίζω ότι πάει προς τα εκεί το όλο πράγμα: 
Να αντικατασταθούν (παροπλιστούν) όλα τα παλιά ADSL dslam στα ΑΚ αλλά και τα PSTN τηλεφωνικά κέντρα και να δώσουν σε όλους Ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνία (VOIΡ) μέσω της οπτικής που πάει σε κάθε καφάο.
Έτσι θα καταργηθεί και το καλώδιο χαλκού από το ΑΚ έως το καφάο με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό σε κέρδος  για τον ΟΤΕ ή και τους άλλους παρόχους.

----------


## dimr

παιδια παπαναστασιου περιοχη Ευκλείδη που σκαβουν  αυτες τις μερες παιρνουμε απο την καμπινα στον Ιπποκρατειο?

----------


## x_undefined

Εκεί νομίζω σκάβουν για FTTH. Μάλλον θα τοποθετηθούν νέες, ανεξάρτητες καμπίνες.

----------


## pantelis

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι είναι εργασίες για ftth.Επισης και στην Νέα Εγνατία.συνεχιζουν από τις εργασίες που έγιναν στη γειτονιά μου(βαλαγιαννη με Ασκληπιού έχουν βάλει ήδη μια καμπίνα με αρίθμηση g104

----------


## glamour_services

Φωτογραφία και στο fttxgr ανέβασμα πριν την κάνουν μαύρη!

----------


## KostakisK

σε 3 μηνες θα ανεβω θεσσαλονικη για να σπουδασω, εαν δεν εχω vdsl θα βαλω και στις τρεις εταιρειες βομβα μα τον θεο

----------


## vastil

> σε 3 μηνες θα ανεβω θεσσαλονικη για να σπουδασω, εαν δεν εχω vdsl θα βαλω και στις τρεις εταιρειες βομβα μα τον θεο


Τι σχολή;

----------


## leonkoum

> Έχω δει περιπτώσεις που ο ΟΤΕ δίνει VDSL από καμπίνα, σε πελάτες ADSL με κλειδωμένο προφίλ 24/1 και με δεδομένο συγχρονισμό ακριβώς στα 24!!!!


Εγω, περιοχη Πηλαια ειμαι σε αυτο

----------


## Morx

> σε 3 μηνες θα ανεβω θεσσαλονικη για να σπουδασω, εαν δεν εχω vdsl θα βαλω και στις τρεις εταιρειες βομβα μα τον θεο







> Τι σχολή;



Υποθετω πυροτεχνουργων.  :Razz:

----------


## KostakisK

ΑΕΝ Μηχανιωνωνας να στε καλα,πολυ καλοι ανθρωποι στην θεσσαλονικη :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## satiros

Αμα εισαι απο το Πυργο Ηλειας αγιοι ειμαστε

----------


## hoannis

> σε 3 μηνες θα ανεβω θεσσαλονικη για να σπουδασω, εαν δεν εχω vdsl θα βαλω και στις τρεις εταιρειες βομβα μα τον θεο





> ΑΕΝ Μηχανιωνωνας να στε καλα,πολυ καλοι ανθρωποι στην θεσσαλονικη


Είμαστε είμαστε. 
Και για την βόμβα μη φοβάσαι, όλοι καταλάβαμε ότι το είπες για αστείο
Υπογραφή
Ρουφιανίδης Καταδότιος του Σπιούνου

----------


## mantan

Με συγχωρείτε για το off topic. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω όσους έχουν Cosmote και έκαναν αναβάθμιση από adsl σε vdsl 50 ή 100, αλλά την νέα καμπίνα στην περιοχή τους την τοποθέτησε η Vodafone, το προφίλ παρέμεινε fast path ή τους το αλλάξανε σε interleaved;

----------


## satiros

Σαν την διαφημιση του jack daniels πεταμε φελους στο βαρελι του χρονου
Μακαρι να δωσουν ταχυτητα συντομα

----------


## man0ssl

> Με συγχωρείτε για το off topic. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω όσους έχουν Cosmote και έκαναν αναβάθμιση από adsl σε vdsl 50 ή 100, αλλά την νέα καμπίνα στην περιοχή τους την τοποθέτησε η Vodafone, το προφίλ παρέμεινε fast path ή τους το αλλάξανε σε interleaved;


Πάτρα, στην ίδια περίπτωση.. interleaved και up και down. Πήρα τεχνική υποστήριξη, και περιμένω να ολοκληρωθεί το αίτημα μου για fastpath. Πότε θα δείξει αν δίνουν.

----------


## KostakisK

> Αμα εισαι απο το Πυργο Ηλειας αγιοι ειμαστε


 :ROFL:  Κεφαλονια η καταγωγη μου αλλα γεννηθηκα πατρα,τεσπα θα με πιασει σχιζοφρενεια αν δεν εχω vdsl στο φοιτητικο σπιτι, εχω να δω adsl απο το 2015 ουτε καν θυμαμαι πως ειναι

----------


## satiros

> Κεφαλονια η καταγωγη μου αλλα γεννηθηκα πατρα,τεσπα θα με πιασει σχιζοφρενεια αν δεν εχω vdsl στο φοιτητικο σπιτι, εχω να δω adsl απο το 2015 ουτε καν θυμαμαι πως ειναι


εΓΩ ΘΑ τρελαθω αν με τοσες ομορφιες που εχει η πολη εδω και τοσα ομορφα κοριτσια ασχολεισαι με το κολο-ιντερνετ :Respekt:

----------


## KostakisK

οπα φιλε σε οποια πολη και αν παω τα ιδια ακουω τα κοριτσια μας και τα κοριτσια μας, ασε να κανω μια βολτα στο κεντρο και θα πω εντυπωσεις!!!!!!

----------


## vaggos_13

Έργα ηλεκτροδοτησης στην Κλαυθμωνος, περιοχή Επταπυργίου

----------


## satiros

> Έργα ηλεκτροδοτησης στην Κλαυθμωνος, περιοχή Επταπυργίου


Μακαρι να τελειωνει το εργο γιατι και εσεις απ παυλου ειστε, γραψε μας αν παρει ρευμα (οταν ακους ανεμιστηρες) 
Καλο καυτο Σκ

----------


## Jim Black

Προχθές έκαναν πάλι εργασίες στην Πολίχνη στην Η140, στην γωνία Λαγκαδά και Στρατού. Αντέ να δούμε αν και δεν το βλέπω για πολύ σύντομα.

----------


## glamour_services

Έχουν πάρα πολλή δουλειά ακόμα, μην περιμένετε τίποτα σύντομα. Ηλεκτροδοτήσεις που πρέπει να γίνουν, λάθος αριθμήσεις που πρέπει να διορθωθούν, καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ που ακόμα πρέπει να αλλάξουν κλπ...
Είναι και μεγάλο σε έκταση το Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά με πολλές καμπίνες, και φανταστείτε ότι έχουν αφήσει και αρκετά τετράγωνα που δεν θα καλυφθούν καθόλου. Πχ οι καμπίνες 152, 164, 168, 180, 435 έχουν την κεντρική οπτική ίνα να περνάει μπροστά τους και παρόλα αυτά έχουν μείνει εκτός σχεδιασμού! Επίσης η Wind εν αντιθέσει με τη Vodafone δεν φαίνεται να δίνει σταδιακά διαθεσιμότητα μόλις ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες σε κάθε καμπίνα...

----------


## YAziDis

Πάντως οι εργασίες για οπτικές ίνες στο κέντρο προχωράνε. Σήμερα βάλανε κορδέλες στην Παύλου Μελά για εργασίες οπτικής ίνας από βδομάδα, 11-13 Ιουνίου

----------


## deniSun

Περιμένω ftth.
Έχουν σταματήσει στο από κάτω τετράγωνο.
15μ από το σπίτι.

----------


## Sandbird

Πάντως το καφάο που είναι δίπλα στην παλιά εκκλησία του Αγ. Παύλου (εκεί που ήταν παλιά το φαρμακείο) έχει ανεμιστηράκια που δουλεύουν, αλλά 100μ παρακάτω προς το δημοτικό, το καφάο της Vodafone (030 νομίζω) δεν έχει.

----------


## satiros

> Πάντως το καφάο που είναι δίπλα στην παλιά εκκλησία του Αγ. Παύλου (εκεί που ήταν παλιά το φαρμακείο) έχει ανεμιστηράκια που δουλεύουν, αλλά 100μ παρακάτω προς το δημοτικό, το καφάο της Vodafone (030 νομίζω) δεν έχει.


Σταδιακα παιρνουν ρευμα, νομιζω οτι το Αγιου παυλου πρεπει να κανει δικο του thread ωστε να εχουμε εικονα μονο για την περιοχη που καλυπτει
Αν θελει καποιος ας το ανοιξει και να μεταφερθουμε εκει γιατι η ερμου με εμας και Παυλου Μελα δεν εχει καμμια σχεση! 
19 μερες για το τελος τουQ2
Μαλλον θα εχουμε νεα παραταση οπως πιθανα ειχα προβλεψει τον Απρίλιο. 
Καλοκαιρι στην Ελλαδα δεν γινεται συνηθως τιποτε 
Καλο απόγευμα

----------


## downfoot

Καλησπέρα,

θα ήθελα λίγο τα φώτα σας σχετικά με την πρόοδο των εργασιών.

Ανήκω στο Α/Κ Απ. Παύλος.

Κάτω από το σπίτι μου έχει αλλάξει η καμπίνα (νομίζω με αρμοδιότητα Vodafone) και η τρύπα που ήταν ανοιχτή για μέρες, χθες έκλεισε από την ΔΕΔΔΗΕ (υποθέτω αυτή ήταν η ρευματοδότηση).

Επίσης η ακριβώς μπροστά πολυκατοικία από την καμπίνα, απέκτησε ένα νέο πλαστικό εξωτερικό κουτάκι και φαίνεται να συνδέεται με ένα σωλήνα στο έδαφος μπροστά στην καμπίνα.

Ερωτήσεις:
1. Θα γίνουν άλλες εργασίες στην καμπίνα;
2. Η πολυκατοικία που συνδέθηκε, πλέον έχει vdsl ή ftth?
3. Γιατί συνδέθηκε η συγκεκριμένη πολυκατοικία και όχι η δικιά μου / υπόλοιπες; Πρέπει να κάνουμε κάποια αίτηση;
4. Μπορώ πλέον με λειτουργική νέα καμπίνα να ζητήσω "να παίρνω από την καμπίνα κ όχι από το α/κ"?

----------


## satiros

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> θα ήθελα λίγο τα φώτα σας σχετικά με την πρόοδο των εργασιών.
> 
> Ανήκω στο Α/Κ Απ. Παύλος.
> 
> Κάτω από το σπίτι μου έχει αλλάξει η καμπίνα (νομίζω με αρμοδιότητα Vodafone) και η τρύπα που ήταν ανοιχτή για μέρες, χθες έκλεισε από την ΔΕΔΔΗΕ (υποθέτω αυτή ήταν η ρευματοδότηση).
> 
> Επίσης η ακριβώς μπροστά πολυκατοικία από την καμπίνα, απέκτησε ένα νέο πλαστικό εξωτερικό κουτάκι και φαίνεται να συνδέεται με ένα σωλήνα στο έδαφος μπροστά στην καμπίνα.
> ...


Η πτικη ειναι μεχρι το καφαο
Θα εχεις vdsl
Αν εχει τελειωσει η οπτικη ινα και η ρευματοδοτηση πρεπει να μπουν τα μηχανηματα
Ειναι για ολη την γειτονια

----------


## Morx

Ξαναρωτάω, πως μπορω να ξερω, που συνδεομαι; Αγ. Παυλος ή Βαρνα??  Εαν ρωτησω τη Νοβα θα μου πει;

----------


## ifaigios

> Ξαναρωτάω, πως μπορω να ξερω, που συνδεομαι; Αγ. Παυλος ή Βαρνα??  Εαν ρωτησω τη Νοβα θα μου πει;


Τσέκαρε στο fttxgr.eu . Οι περιοχές που καλύπτει το κάθε Α/Κ είναι σκιασμένες με διαφορετικό χρώμα στο χάρτη.

----------


## Iris07

> Ξαναρωτάω, πως μπορω να ξερω, που συνδεομαι; Αγ. Παυλος ή Βαρνα??  Εαν ρωτησω τη Νοβα θα μου πει;


Μπορείς να βρεις και το καφάο σου..
Δες εδώ πως:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

----------


## Morx

Ευχαριστω πολυ!! Εβγαλα ακρη με την λιστα απο τις καμπινες!!!  :Smile:   Βαρνα λεει τελικα ... και ειμαι στα ακριβως επανω στα συνορα των δυο Α/Κ.  Εχουμε καμια ιδεα ποτε θα παιξει αναβαθμιση σε VDSL ??


Απ'οτι φαινεται παιρνω απο αυτην την πανεμορφη καμπινα, που καποιοι φροντισαν να διακοσμησουν!  :Worthy:

----------


## deniSun

> Ευχαριστω πολυ!! Εβγαλα ακρη με την λιστα απο τις καμπινες!!!   Βαρνα λεει τελικα ... και ειμαι στα ακριβως επανω στα συνορα των δυο Α/Κ.  Εχουμε καμια ιδεα ποτε θα παιξει αναβαθμιση σε VDSL ??
> 
> 
> Απ'οτι φαινεται παιρνω απο αυτην την πανεμορφη καμπινα, που καποιοι φροντισαν να διακοσμησουν!


Πολύ καλύτερη από όλες τις υπόλοιπες όπου ο κάθε κάγκουρας θα γράψει με σπρέι την αηδία του.

----------


## satiros

Αρα morx εισαι wind

----------


## Morx

> Αρα morx εισαι wind


Αυτη τη στιγμη, ειμαι Nova, δυστυχως με δεσμευση συμβολαιου... και η καμπινα απ'οτι φαινεται (1692-217) οπως εγραψα και σε αλλο νημα για να την εντοπισω, προκειται (μαλλον? δεν διαβασα ακομα απαντησεις) να αναβαθμιστει απο τη Wind.

Οψομεθα ...

Ισχυει οτι η καμπινα ειναι κουκλι ... 1000 φορες ετσι με ιδιωτικη πρωτοβουλια (+παραβαση θαρρω) παρα το μαυρο χαλι με αφισες και γκραφιτι.

----------


## vaggos_13

> Σταδιακα παιρνουν ρευμα, νομιζω οτι το Αγιου παυλου πρεπει να κανει δικο του thread ωστε να εχουμε εικονα μονο για την περιοχη που καλυπτει
> Αν θελει καποιος ας το ανοιξει και να μεταφερθουμε εκει γιατι η ερμου με εμας και Παυλου Μελα δεν εχει καμμια σχεση! 
> 19 μερες για το τελος τουQ2
> Μαλλον θα εχουμε νεα παραταση οπως πιθανα ειχα προβλεψει τον Απρίλιο. 
> Καλοκαιρι στην Ελλαδα δεν γινεται συνηθως τιποτε 
> Καλο απόγευμα


Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, τα έργα ηλεκτροδοτησης που ανέφερα 1 εβδομάδα πριν, είναι ακόμα ανοιχτά και δεν κινείται τίποτα. Ήρθαν έσκαψαν, έφυγαν.

----------


## satiros

> Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, τα έργα ηλεκτροδοτησης που ανέφερα 1 εβδομάδα πριν, είναι ακόμα ανοιχτά και δεν κινείται τίποτα. Ήρθαν έσκαψαν, έφυγαν.


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%CE%B5%CF%82)0

Αγαπητε φιλοι απο ΑΚ ΑΓ ΠΑΥΛΟΥ δημιουργηθηκε νεο thread για την περιοχη μας Αγ παυλο Συκιες - Καστρα Ροδοχωρι κλπ. 
Παρακαλώ να γραφεται εκει ειμαστε στην τελευταια φαση και συμβολη σας με πληροφοριες και ενημερωση καθως και η εξέλιξη στην εφαρμογη ειναι ζητούμενο 
Ευχαριστώ 
Γιώργος

----------


## vastil

Ο ΟΤΕ έβαλε τις οπτικές ίνες. Έγιναν εμπορικά διαθέσιμες στην περιοχή του Ασβεστοχωρίου. Οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι πότε δίνουν vdsl? Έχουν περάσει 3 μήνες από τότε που πήγα σε vdsl.

Παρομοίως και η nova στο πατρικό μου δεν δίνει vdsl ενώ η Cosmote δίνει.

----------


## satiros

> Ο ΟΤΕ έβαλε τις οπτικές ίνες. Έγιναν εμπορικά διαθέσιμες στην περιοχή του Ασβεστοχωρίου. Οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι πότε δίνουν vdsl? Έχουν περάσει 3 μήνες από τότε που πήγα σε vdsl.
> 
> Παρομοίως και η nova στο πατρικό μου δεν δίνει vdsl ενώ η Cosmote δίνει.


Συμφωνω το εγραψα και παλιοτερα διαθεσιμοτητα απο τον εγκατασταστη δεν σημαινει διαθεσιμοτητα για τους αλλους

----------


## glamour_services

Συνήθως οι εγκαταστάτες του εκάστοτε δικτύου δίνουν (ανεπίσημα) διαθεσιμότητα πριν τους 4 μήνες που υποχρεούνται από την ΕΕΤΤ να δώσουν προς τους υπόλοιπους!

----------


## to Pontiki

Στη διεύθυνση μου που καλύπτεται από καμπίνα της Vodafone η οποία ενεργοποιήθηκε αρχές Μαΐου, δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα η Vodafone φυσικά αλλά και η wind ενώ ο ΟΤΕ και η nova όχι!

----------


## Dimitriskanaris

Τι να πω. Και εγω μένω σε ενα χωριο οπου ενας φιλος μου σε 100μετρα αποσταση εχει δυνατότητα VDSL ενω εγω οχι. Περνω τηλεφωνα και με λενε οτι απεχω 700m απο το καφαο.Ειμαι στην Forthnet. Ο φιλος μου ηταν στην forthnet αλλα και παλι ειχε vdsl και εγω δεν εχω διαθεσημοτητα. Λετε αν αλλάξω πάροχο σε cosmote να εχω και εγω δυνατοτητα VDSL? Να ενημερώσω πως ημουν παλια σε cosmote. Γιατι δεν μπορω να εχω vdsl και εγω..... Help

----------


## cbarbas

> Στη διεύθυνση μου που καλύπτεται από καμπίνα της Vodafone η οποία ενεργοποιήθηκε αρχές Μαΐου, δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα η Vodafone φυσικά αλλά και η wind ενώ ο ΟΤΕ και η nova όχι!


Ελα,

που κοντα; και εγω Πλατεια Δημ με VODA ειμαι!

----------


## jkoukos

> Τι να πω. Και εγω μένω σε ενα χωριο οπου ενας φιλος μου σε 100μετρα αποσταση εχει δυνατότητα VDSL ενω εγω οχι. Περνω τηλεφωνα και με λενε οτι απεχω 700m απο το καφαο.Ειμαι στην Forthnet. Ο φιλος μου ηταν στην forthnet αλλα και παλι ειχε vdsl και εγω δεν εχω διαθεσημοτητα. Λετε αν αλλάξω πάροχο σε cosmote να εχω και εγω δυνατοτητα VDSL? Να ενημερώσω πως ημουν παλια σε cosmote. Γιατι δεν μπορω να εχω vdsl και εγω..... Help


Με απλά λόγια ο φίλος σου είναι ποιο κοντά στο DSLAM απ' ότι εσύ. Ανάλογα την ποιότητα του χάλκινου δικτύου στην περιοχή το 50άρι παίζει στα 600-800 μέτρα και το 30άρι στα 1000-1200 μέτρα.
Σε οποιονδήποτε πάροχο ισχύει το ίδιο, όπως και σε οποιαδήποτε χώρα του πλανήτη.

----------


## to Pontiki

> Ελα,
> 
> που κοντα; και εγω Πλατεια Δημ με VODA ειμαι!


One Salonica. Είχα cyta από το  kv 249 και μόλις άνοιξε η διαθεσιμότητα γύρισα σε Vodafone 50αρι.

----------


## nikdev

Παιδιά κανείς με forthnet adsl στο καλοχώρι ? 

Είδα καμπίνες vdsl έχει μπει κανείς με fortnet και τι ταχύτητες ?

δαβάκη περίπου

----------


## glamour_services

Στις καμπίνες που προορίζονται για τέλη του Q2 στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά ακούω πλέον τα ανεμιστηράκια. Διαθεσιμότητα δεν δίνεται ακόμα στο site της Wind αλλά νομίζω πλησιάζει...

----------


## cbarbas

> One Salonica. Είχα cyta από το  kv 249 και μόλις άνοιξε η διαθεσιμότητα γύρισα σε Vodafone 50αρι.


Ωραια,

εγω Αγ παντων ακομη τιποτε!

----------


## to Pontiki

> Ωραια,
> 
> εγω Αγ παντων ακομη τιποτε!


Παίρνεις από πλατεία δημοκρατίας ή από Αμπελοκήπους; Πάντως επάνω στην κολωνιαρη έχει κανένα χρόνο που της άλλαξαν οποτε φαντάζομαι πολύ σύντομα θα ανοίξουν!

Σε ποιο καφαο είσαι;

----------


## cbarbas

Ναι

Πλ Δημηκρατιας 100%, ειμαι σε αυτο της Μπαλογλου. Απο Αγ Παντων και επανω, Μοναστηριου και δυτικα της Κολωνιαρη εχουν Αμπελοκηπους.

----------


## raven_gr

> Στις καμπίνες που προορίζονται για τέλη του Q2 στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά ακούω πλέον τα ανεμιστηράκια. Διαθεσιμότητα δεν δίνεται ακόμα στο site της Wind αλλά νομίζω πλησιάζει...


Δίκιο έχεις, και πρόσεξα ότι εχουν πάρει αρίθμηση πλέον όλες οι καμπίνες της Wind  στην Πολίχνη μετά από εργασίες που έκαναν συνεργεία εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες συνδέοντας τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ με τις αντίστοιχες VDSL! 
Σήμερα, επίσης ήταν και ένας τεχνικός στο φρεάτιο στην διασταύρωση Αγ. Παντελεήμωνος και Αγν. Στρατιώτη
Άντε λίγο ακόμα έμεινε!

----------


## glamour_services

> Δίκιο έχεις, και πρόσεξα ότι εχουν πάρει αρίθμηση πλέον όλες οι καμπίνες της Wind  στην Πολίχνη μετά από εργασίες που έκαναν συνεργεία εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες συνδέοντας τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ με τις αντίστοιχες VDSL! 
> Σήμερα, επίσης ήταν και ένας τεχνικός στο φρεάτιο στην διασταύρωση Αγ. Παντελεήμωνος και Αγν. Στρατιώτη
> Άντε λίγο ακόμα έμεινε!


Μακάρι να άλλαζαν και τις παντελώς σάπιες 129, 132 και 137, απορώ πώς συνδέθηκαν!
Αύριο θα περάσω να βγάλω τα νουμεράκια σε όσες δεν είχαν!

----------


## JX

5 μερες πριν το Q3 και  η vodafone δεν εχει κανει απολυτως τιποτα στην Ανω Τουμπα. Στο εντομεταξυ βολοδερνουμε με ταχυτητες ADSL 1 (ως 8 mbps)

----------


## raven_gr

> Μακάρι να άλλαζαν και τις παντελώς σάπιες 129, 132 και 137, απορώ πώς συνδέθηκαν!
> Αύριο θα περάσω να βγάλω τα νουμεράκια σε όσες δεν είχαν!


Δώρο η 169 επί της Μουσχουντή που συνδέεται με την καμπίνα 125 του ΟΤΕ. Είχα βγάλει και την 165 που συνδέεται με την 119 και βρίσκεται στον ίδιο δρόμο, αλλά δεν την βρίσκω.

----------


## glamour_services

Τις έβγαλα ήδη, θα τις περάσω απόψε ή αύριο.

----------


## to Pontiki

> Ναι
> 
> Πλ Δημηκρατιας 100%, ειμαι σε αυτο της Μπαλογλου. Απο Αγ Παντων και επανω, Μοναστηριου και δυτικα της Κολωνιαρη εχουν Αμπελοκηπους.


Έχεις τον αριθμό καμπίνας; Είναι σε αυτές που πήγαν για Q3;

----------


## cbarbas

Αυτη εδω ειναι

"ID: 6912-23", για αυτο που ρωτας δε γνωριζω και δεν εχω και το 'xl' για να το δω!

----------


## to Pontiki

> Αυτη εδω ειναι
> 
> "ID: 6912-23", για αυτο που ρωτας δε γνωριζω και δεν εχω και το 'xl' για να το δω!


Το τριψήφιο της το γνωρίζεις; Πάντως βλέπω τώρα στο xls ότι όλο το πλατεία δημοκρατίας το έχει q1/2019!!!

Edit: έκανα έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας για Μπαλογλου 1 στην Ξηροκρήνη και μου έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα για 50αρι!

----------


## glamour_services

Στην Πολίχνη πάντως *δεν* έχουν μπει ακόμα όλα τα νούμερα, χώρια που έχουν γίνει και λάθη στις αριθμήσεις. Π.χ σε αυτή που συνδέεται με την 121 έγραψαν οι τεχνικοί Η163 με μαρκαδόρο, ενώ η 163 αριθμημένη είναι λίγο πιο κάτω (συνδέεται στην 124).
Επίσης έχουμε και περίεργες τοποθετήσεις, πχ στην Αγίου Παντελεήμονος αυτή που συνδέεται στην 122 (λογικά θα πάρει το 173 νούμερο) είναι σε πολύ στενό πεζοδρόμιο απέναντι από περιφραγμένο κτήμα και έχουν βάλει την πόρτα της να βλέπει προς τα μέσα στα σύρματα. Φυσικά δεν χωράει άνθρωπος να περάσει ενδιάμεσα και απορώ πώς θα ανοίγει η πόρτα της για εργασίες. Σήμερα μάλιστα είδα να έχει γεμίσει και το στενό κενό με μπάζα!
Αναμένουμε ακόμα αριθμήσεις σε όσες συνδέονται στις 103, 104, 113, 121, 122, 129, 131, 132, 133, 135, 136, 138, 140, 151, 155, 163, 176, 179 όλες στην Πολίχνη, δεν τις λες και λίγες...

----------


## cbarbas

Ελα

sry ξεχαστηκα και αργησα να απαντησω, "023" γραφει επανω στη VDSL καμπινα.

Η παλια του ΟΤΕ εχει τον αρθμο 341.

Πιθανον δε θα δινει ακομη ολη τη περιοχη της καμπινας υποθετω, εαν δινει Μπαλογλου 1, σε εμενα που ειμαι παραδιπλα δεν!

Μολις ελεγξα ξανα και δεν!

----------


## Iris07

> Το τριψήφιο της το γνωρίζεις; Πάντως βλέπω τώρα στο xls ότι όλο το πλατεία δημοκρατίας το έχει q1/2019!!!
> 
> Edit: έκανα έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας για Μπαλογλου 1 στην Ξηροκρήνη και μου έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα για 50αρι!


To *πλατεία δημοκρατίας* έχει πάει για Q2 2019 και κάτι λίγα Q3..

Η τελευταία ανακοίνωση εδώ:
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...VDSLvectoring/

Η ΕΕΤΤ βαρέθηκε να ανανεώνει συνέχεια τις κεντρικές λίστες XL ..  :Cool:

----------


## to Pontiki

> Ελα
> 
> sry ξεχαστηκα και αργησα να απαντησω, "023" γραφει επανω στη καμπινα.
> 
> Πιθανον δε θα δινει ακομη ολη τη περιοχη της καμπινας υποθετω, εαν δινει Μπαλογλου 1, σε εμενα που ειμαι παραδιπλα δεν!
> 
> Μολις ελεγξα ξανα και δεν!


Θα σε ταλαιπωρήσω πάλι! Τους αριθμούς καμπίνας του ΟΤΕ αναφέρει η ΕΕΤΤ! Όμως, έκανα έλεγχο πάλι τώρα για τα έξι οικοδομικά τετράγωνα της Μπαλόγλου (ανατολικά της Αγίων Πάντων) και δίνει σε όλα διαθεσιμότητα (η σελίδα της vodafone πάντα ε; ).
Να σε ρωτήσω, μήπως βλέπεις για 30άρι μόνο;  :Thinking:  Γιατί 30άρι όντως δεν δίνει και δεν θα δώσει. 50άρι δίνει αυτή τη στιγμή.





> To *πλατεία δημοκρατίας* έχει πάει για Q2 2019 και κάτι λίγα Q3..
> 
> Η τελευταία ανακοίνωση εδώ:
> https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...VDSLvectoring/
> 
> Η ΕΕΤΤ βαρέθηκε να ανανεώνει συνέχεια τις κεντρικές λίστες XL ..


Καλά λες, και θυμόμουν ότι είχαν αλλάξει για Q2 και Q3 αλλά δεν θυμόμουν που το είχα δει  :Razz:

----------


## cbarbas

Εγραψα

και του ΟΤΕ πιο επανω, εκανα edit αλλα μαλλον εγραφες ηδη!

Οχι τιποτε δε δινει, μολις τσεκαρα, αυτο που κανει ειναι οτι οταν κανω ελεγχο στην Οδο, μου βγαζει το thumpup και λεει υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα αλλα οταν πατας απο κατω για να δεις τα διαθεσιμα προγραμματα και σου τα βγαζει μετα, σε ολα λεει μη διαθεσιμο!

Αργοτερα θα μπω στο chat τους να ρωτησω, πρεπει να φυγω τωρα!



Edit : Στο chat τους ειπα οτι αλλοι στο περιοχη μου πιθανον απο το ιδιο κουτι παιρνουν VDSL και μου ειπε οτι ενημερωσε και θα με παρουν τηλεφωνο να το δουμε!

----------


## glamour_services

Με μεγάλη μου έκπληξη είδα χθες ότι η καμπίνα 148 (συνδέεται στην 165) του ΟΤΕ στη Σταυρούπολη που με εξυπηρετεί λειτουργεί κανονικότατα! Υπόψιν ότι η συγκεκριμένη πάει για Q3. Διαθεσιμότητα δεν δίνεται και εδώ στο site της Wind...

----------


## devonko

λοιπον στην νεα πολιτεια (του παυλου μελα) μου εβγαλε στο σιτε της wind(ειμαι ηδη χρονια συνδρομητης) 50-100-200, το θεμα ειναι οτι θελουν 35ευρω για 50αρα που με τιποτα δεν ειμαι διατεθειμενος να τους δωσω. Γινεται να ζητησω μεταφορα της γραμμης στην νεα καμπινα με καρφωμα στα 24? Νομιζω οτι ο οτε το κανει για τους πελατες του. 


edit: με το "τεχνικο" τμημα που μιλησα δεν ειχαν ιδεα, μου ειπε οτι "εμεις δεν το κανουμε αυτο", τωρα θελω να παω να ρωτησω και σε ενα καταστημα. Πιστευετε οτι θα μπορουσα να βγαλω ακρη με μια καταγγελια στην EETT?

----------


## to Pontiki

> λοιπον νεα πολιτεια 448 του παυλου μελα μου εβγαλε στο σιτε της wind(ειμαι ηδη χρονια συνδρομητης) 50-100-200, το θεμα ειναι οτι θελουν 35ευρω για 50αρα που με τιποτα δεν ειμαι διατεθειμενος να τους δωσω. Γινεται να ζητησω μεταφορα της γραμμης στην νεα καμπινα με καρφωμα στα 24? Νομιζω οτι ο οτε το κανει για τους πελατες του. @glamour_services δωσε μου τα φώτα σου please
> 
> 
> 
> edit: με το "τεχνικο" τμημα που μιλησα δεν ειχαν ιδεα, μου ειπε οτι "εμεις δεν το κανουμε αυτο", τωρα θελω να παω να ρωτησω και σε ενα καταστημα. Πιστευετε οτι θα μπορουσα να βγαλω ακρη με μια καταγγελια στην EETT?


Μόνο ο ΟΤΕ το κάνει αυτό δυστυχώς. Τώρα με καταγγελία δεν ξέρω αν θα πετύχεις κάτι. Μπορούν να απαντήσουν ότι εσυ πληρώνεις για adsl από το αστικό κέντρο και αν θέλεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα να μεταβεί σε vdsl. Υποθέσεις βέβαια...

----------


## arist1988

> Μόνο ο ΟΤΕ το κάνει αυτό δυστυχώς. Τώρα με καταγγελία δεν ξέρω αν θα πετύχεις κάτι. Μπορούν να απαντήσουν ότι εσυ πληρώνεις για adsl από το αστικό κέντρο και αν θέλεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα να μεταβεί σε vdsl. Υποθέσεις βέβαια...


ακριβως αυτο  θα πουν! 
αυτο κανουν νομιζω

----------


## devonko

Εγω είμαι διατεθειμένος να πληρώσω ενεργοποίηση/μεταφορά και να βάλω δικό μου εξοπλισμό, γιατι να μην γίνεται? Για μια ακομη φορα αποδεικνύετε οτι ο ΟΤΕ ειναι μακρα καλυτερος απο τον ανταγωνισμό. Η Wind σε θέματα τεχνογνωσίας-εξυπηρετησης ειναι οτι χειρότερο υπάρχει, ενω εδώ και χρόνια κλείδωνα στα ~7.5 τον τελευταίο καιρο εχω προβλήματα με συχρονισμο/αποσυνδέσεις, με την σύνδεση μου να παει απο 5 εως 3.5 κατα διαστήματα και να μου λεμε “ειναι φυσιολογικό για την περιοχή σου”.
Το να αλλάξω ΟΤΕ με Wind για μερικά ευρω ηταν απο της χειρότερες αποφάσεις που εχω πάρει, dont be me guys. Τελικα φαινεται οτι δεν θα τα αποφύγω τα 35 ευροπουλα

----------


## jkoukos

Το ότι το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ είναι γεγονός. Αλλά το ίδιο γεγονός είναι ότι δεν το κάνει παντού και πάντα στους πελάτες του.
Είναι καθαρά στην διακριτική ευχέρεια κάθε παρόχου από που θα μας δώσει ADSL και δεν υπάρχει κανένας κανονισμός ώστε να πατήσεις πάνω του για να απαιτήσεις κάτι.
Φυσικά μπορείς να το ζητήσεις, κάνεις δεν σου το απαγορεύει.

----------


## deniSun

> Εγω είμαι διατεθειμένος να πληρώσω ενεργοποίηση/μεταφορά και να βάλω δικό μου εξοπλισμό, γιατι να μην γίνεται? Για μια ακομη φορα αποδεικνύετε οτι ο ΟΤΕ ειναι μακρα καλυτερος απο τον ανταγωνισμό. Η Wind σε θέματα τεχνογνωσίας-εξυπηρετησης ειναι οτι χειρότερο υπάρχει, ενω εδώ και χρόνια κλείδωνα στα ~7.5 τον τελευταίο καιρο εχω προβλήματα με συχρονισμο/αποσυνδέσεις, με την σύνδεση μου να παει απο 5 εως 3.5 κατα διαστήματα και να μου λεμε “ειναι φυσιολογικό για την περιοχή σου”.
> Το να αλλάξω ΟΤΕ με Wind για μερικά ευρω ηταν απο της χειρότερες αποφάσεις που εχω πάρει, dont be me guys. Τελικα φαινεται οτι δεν θα τα αποφύγω τα 35 ευροπουλα


Εννοείται ότι μπορείς να βάλεις δικό σου εξοπλισμό στον ΟΤΕ.
Απλά δεν θα έχεις support.

----------


## glamour_services

Κάθε εταιρεία έχει τη δική της πολιτική, στον ΟΤΕ όμως υπάρχει και η τεχνική ευκολία του να είναι όλα σε μία καμπίνα...
Τώρα το ότι κλείδωνες @devonko στα 7,5mbps στην περιοχή που μένεις είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό και δεν φταίει η Wind σε αυτό, αλλά καθαρά η τεράστια απόσταση σου από το Α/Κ, άρα δεν καταλαβαίνω τι νόημα έχει να συγκρίνεις με αυτό το κριτήριο την τεχνογνωσία (για την εξυπηρέτηση δεν έχω ιδίαν πείρα για να σου πω).
Επίσης το να πας σε άλλη εταιρία δεν νομίζω ότι σου εγγυάται προφίλ 24άρι από καμπίνα άλλου παρόχου, αλλά αυτό μπορείς να το ρωτήσεις στον ΟΤΕ και αν όντως το δίνουν, φύγε με τα 1000....
Αν και εγώ στη θέση σου θα είχα ήδη βάλει inalan....

----------


## devonko

ναι το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν κλειδωνω ποια στα 7.5 και οχι απλα οτι δεν κλειδωνω στα 7.5 ενω θα επρεπε αλλα τρωω και 10 dc την ημερα, αυτο για την Wind ειναι φυσιολογικο. anyway

----------


## Iris07

> Για την Μενεμενη ενδιαφερομαι οχι για κεντρο θεσσαλονικη...Εχουμε μηπως καποιο νεοτερο???Υποτιθεται οτι θα το ειχε αναλαβει η wind στο πρωτο 3μηνο του 19 αλλα ακομα τιποτα!!!


*Έχει πάρει παράταση για Q3 2019..*


*Spoiler:*




990-217990217 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-219990219 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-221990221 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-223990223 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-225990225 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-227990227 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-229990229 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-231990231 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-233990233 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-235990235 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-237990237 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-239990239 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-241990241 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-243990243 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-321990321 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-325990325 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-328990328 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-335990335 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-336990336 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-337990337 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-338990338 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-339990339 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-341990341 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-343990343 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-344990344 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-345990345 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-348990348 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-349990349 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-355990355 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-356990356 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-358990358 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-361990361 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-367990367 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-368990368 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-371990371 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-373990373 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-375990375 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-377990377 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-379990379 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-381990381 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-383990383 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-385990385 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-387990387 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-389990389 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-421990421 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-423990423 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-425990425 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-427990427 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-429990429 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-431990431 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-433990433 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-435990435 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-437990437 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-439990439 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-441990441 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-445990445 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-447990447 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-451990451 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-453990453 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-455990455 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-457990457 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-459990459 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-461990461 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-463990463 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-465990465 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-467990467 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-469990469 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-471990471 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-473990473 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-475990475 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-477990477 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-479990479 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-481990481 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-483990483 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3  990-485990485 ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ2019/Q1 2019/Q3

----------


## cbarbas

Γεια σας,

μιας και πριν μερικες ημερες "To Pontiki" μου ανεφερε οτι εχει VODAFONE VDSL απo το Πλ. Δημοκρατιας και κανοντας ελεγχο στη δικη μου περιοχη του εδινε διαθεσιμοτητα αλλα στους ελεγχους που εκανα εγω δε μου εδινε, οπως ειπα και στη προηγουμενη αναρτηση τους ζητησα να επικοινωνησουν μαζι μου.

Με πηραν προ ολιγου και οντως εχω διαθεσιμοτητα για 50 και 100 αλλα οχι για 30.

Δε ρωτησα για το 100 αλλα μου ειπε οτι εγγυουνται 45 για την 50αρα!

Μου εδωσε τελικη τιμη για το 50 + Απεριοριστα Αστικα και Υπεραστικα  + 360 Κινητη στα 31,45, μου ειπε οτι στελνουν αλλο router και οτι το H300 που εχω εδω και λιγες εβδομαδες δε κανει.

Η αλλαγη γινεται απο αυτους λεει χωρις να το καταλαβεις και ενω εσυ ηδη εχεις παραλαβει το καινουργιο router.
Μολις γινει η αλλαγη σε ειδοποιουν και αλλαζεις το router σου, ισως υπαρξει καμια ωρα διακοπη στη τηλεφωνια ισως και λιγοτερο μου ειπε!

----------


## glamour_services

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα είχα κάποιες εργασίες να κάνω στη Μενεμένη. Με μεγάλη μου απογοήτευση είδα ότι ελάχιστα πριν το Q3/2019 η Wind δεν έχει κάνει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ τίποτα. Δεν είδα ούτε μισή καμπίνα της, ούτε καν μπετά για βάσεις, ούτε σκαψίματα, τίποτα απολύτως πλην των νέων αλλαγμένων καμπινών από τον ΟΤΕ!
Φυσικά με αυτό το ρυθμό δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να υπάρξει VDSL πριν το Q3 του 2020!
Ευτυχώς πάντως που η Μενεμένη έχει και HCN και Inalan, ειδικά την πρώτη την είδα σε πολλές πολυκατοικίες!

----------


## leonkoum

Παιδια για το οικισμο του Φιλυρου Θεσ/νικης εχουμε κανενα νεο?  :Thinking:

----------


## vastil

> Παιδια για το οικισμο του Φιλυρου Θεσ/νικης εχουμε κανενα νεο?


Μέχρι Γ φάση δεν υπάρχει νέο για το Φιλυρο.

----------


## KostakisK

Παιδιά να σας ρωτήσω, ξερετε αν κάποιος παροχος έχει αναλάβει για vdsl στην νέα μηχανιωνα?

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, έχει αναλάβει ο OTE..

Απ' όλα τα καφάο της περιοχής εδώ:


*Spoiler:*




1353-1011353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,861540,465722Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-1021353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,86086140,465389Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-1031353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,86411140,464222Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-1051353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,86930640,463861Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-2011353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,86041740,462417Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-2031353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,86222240,463083Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-2051353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,861540,460861Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-2061353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,86247240,460278Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-2071353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,86540,462472Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-2081353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,86333340,456833Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-2091353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,86327840,458722Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-2101353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,86655640,461583Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-2111353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,86902840,450444Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-2121353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,86894440,450361Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-2131353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,87136140,448028Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-2151353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,86966740,444611Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-2171353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,86888940,442583Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΕΠΑΝΟΜΗΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούN/A1353-3011353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,85641740,466583Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-3031353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,85322240,470583Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-3051353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,85994440,464389Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-3071353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,85919440,464056Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-3091353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,85988940,470028Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-3101353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,8502540,473333Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούN/A1353-3111353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,8540,475194Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούN/A1353-4011353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,86002840,4665Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-4031353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,86027840,466417Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ1353-4051353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,86805640,475Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΚΕΡΑΣΙΑ1353-4071353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,87002840,47625Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΚΕΡΑΣΙΑ1353-4091353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ22,87052840,476889Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣΔ. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣΔ. ΘερμαϊκούΝΕΑ ΚΕΡΑΣΙΑ




έχει ανακοινώσει ότι θα αναβαθμίσει τα παρακάτω..

1353-2051353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ205VDSL-VECTORING2018/Q41353-2121353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ212VDSL-VECTORING2018/Q41353-2091353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ209VDSL-VECTORING2018/Q41353-2111353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ211VDSL-VECTORING2018/Q41353-2131353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ213VDSL-VECTORING2018/Q41353-2151353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ215VDSL-VECTORING2018/Q41353-2171353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ217VDSL-VECTORING2018/Q41353-4071353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ407VDSL-VECTORING2018/Q41353-4051353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ405VDSL-VECTORING2018/Q41353-4091353ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ409VDSL-VECTORING2018/Q4

----------


## ManosBoch

> λοιπον στην νεα πολιτεια (του παυλου μελα) μου εβγαλε στο σιτε της wind(ειμαι ηδη χρονια συνδρομητης) 50-100-200, το θεμα ειναι οτι θελουν 35ευρω για 50αρα που με τιποτα δεν ειμαι διατεθειμενος να τους δωσω. Γινεται να ζητησω μεταφορα της γραμμης στην νεα καμπινα με καρφωμα στα 24? Νομιζω οτι ο οτε το κανει για τους πελατες του. 
> 
> 
> edit: με το "τεχνικο" τμημα που μιλησα δεν ειχαν ιδεα, μου ειπε οτι "εμεις δεν το κανουμε αυτο", τωρα θελω να παω να ρωτησω και σε ενα καταστημα. Πιστευετε οτι θα μπορουσα να βγαλω ακρη με μια καταγγελια στην EETT?


Νέα Πολιτεία σε ποιο σημείο περίπου; πριν 2 μέρες που έλεγξα στη Wind μου έβγαζε μόνο μέχρι 50. Επίσης εφ'οσων έχεις αποσυνδέσεις και σου φαίνονται πολλά τα 35€ σκέψου και το ενδεχόμενο της Inalan. Έχει επεκταθεί σε όλη τη Νέα Πολιτεία.

----------


## KostakisK

> Ναι, έχει αναλάβει ο OTE..
> 
> Απ' όλα τα καφάο της περιοχής εδώ:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Παλι καλα εγκεφαλικο θα ειχα παθει αν τα ειχε παρει η vodafone

----------


## devonko

> Νέα Πολιτεία σε ποιο σημείο περίπου; πριν 2 μέρες που έλεγξα στη Wind μου έβγαζε μόνο μέχρι 50. Επίσης εφ'οσων έχεις αποσυνδέσεις και σου φαίνονται πολλά τα 35€ σκέψου και το ενδεχόμενο της Inalan. Έχει επεκταθεί σε όλη τη Νέα Πολιτεία.


Εαν ο Σουλας και η διοικηση του δεν τρεναραν τοσο τις αδειες της Inalan σημερα θα ειχα και εγω (δυο-τρεις μηνες αφου εκανα νεο συμβολαιο τους ειδα να σκαβουν), αλλα πως να φερνει ετσι η ζωη ειμαι σιγουρος πως δεν τον χαλασε που βγηκε τριτος στις εκλογες. Απο βδομαδα θελω να παω σε ενα καταστημα Wind να δω μηπως και υπαρχει προσφορα κατω απο 30.

----------


## ManosBoch

> Εαν ο Σουλας και η διοικηση του δεν τρεναραν τοσο τις αδειες της Inalan σημερα θα ειχα και εγω (δυο-τρεις μηνες αφου εκανα νεο συμβολαιο τους ειδα να σκαβουν), αλλα πως να φερνει ετσι η ζωη ειμαι σιγουρος πως δεν τον χαλασε που βγηκε τριτος στις εκλογες. Απο βδομαδα θελω να παω σε ενα καταστημα Wind να δω μηπως και υπαρχει προσφορα κατω απο 30.


Αν σε ενδιαφέρει όντως η Inalan υπάρχει μια υπηρεσία που έχουν που λέγεται διευκόληνση μετάβασης ή κάπως έτσι. Τους ενημερώνεις ότι θες να πας σε αυτούς αλλά ότι έχεις συμβόλαιο με άλλον πάροχο και σου πληρώνουν αυτοί τη ρήτρα έως ένα ποσό. Εγώ έκανα το λάθος και συνδέθηκα πρώτα με Inalan και δεν μου το έκαναν. Πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο και ρώτησε τους.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν πληρώνουν την ρήτρα, απλά την "καλύπτουν" έως 168€ μέσω των μηνιαίων παγίων.
Ουσιαστικά δεν πληρώνεις πάγιο έως 6 μήνες (6*28=168), ανάλογα φυσικά το ποσό που θα πληρώσεις για την πρόωρη διακοπή της σύνδεσης στον προηγούμενο πάροχο.
Θα πρέπει πρώτα να τους ενημερώσεις για να σου πουν τι ακριβώς ισχύει σήμερα και πως θα γίνει η διαδικασία.

----------


## John_NX

Καλό μήνα! Πληροφορήθηκα σήμερα από ένα ενα συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο,που μίλησε με κάποιον που (αποτι καταλαβα) δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ και είπε πως σε περίπου 2 χρόνια θα βάλουν οπτικές ίνες στην τουμπα. Τρίτο τρίμηνο 19 έχει ήδη μπει και θεωρητικά πρέπει η Vodafone να έχει ολοκληρώσει το έργο στην περιοχή και να δίνει σιγα σιγά διαθεσιμότητα αλλά δεν έχει γίνει κανένα απολύτως έργο. Καλά μας δουλεύουν; Κοντευουμε 2020 με ταχύτητες 10mbps και ακόμα χειρότερες σε άλλες περιπτώσεις!

----------


## kataraman

> *Έχει πάρει παράταση για Q3 2019..*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 990-217    990    217        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-219    990    219        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-221    990    221        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-223    990    223        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-225    990    225        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-227    990    227        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-229    990    229        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-231    990    231        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-233    990    233        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-235    990    235        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-237    990    237        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-239    990    239        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-241    990    241        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-243    990    243        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-321    990    321        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-325    990    325        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-328    990    328        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-335    990    335        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-336    990    336        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-337    990    337        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-338    990    338        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-339    990    339        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-341    990    341        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-343    990    343        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-344    990    344        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-345    990    345        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-348    990    348        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-349    990    349        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-355    990    355        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-356    990    356        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-358    990    358        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-361    990    361        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-367    990    367        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-368    990    368        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-371    990    371        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-373    990    373        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-375    990    375        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-377    990    377        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-379    990    379        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-381    990    381        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-383    990    383        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-385    990    385        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-387    990    387        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-389    990    389        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-421    990    421        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-423    990    423        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-425    990    425        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-427    990    427        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-429    990    429        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-431    990    431        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-433    990    433        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-435    990    435        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-437    990    437        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-439    990    439        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-441    990    441        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-445    990    445        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-447    990    447        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-451    990    451        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-453    990    453        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-455    990    455        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-457    990    457        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-459    990    459        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-461    990    461        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-463    990    463        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-465    990    465        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-467    990    467        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-469    990    469        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-471    990    471        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-473    990    473        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-475    990    475        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-477    990    477        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-479    990    479        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-481    990    481        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-483    990    483        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3        990-485    990    485        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ    2019/Q1        2019/Q3


Αρα για να δουμε απο αυτο το μηνα και περα περιμενουμε να δουμε αν θα γινουν οι τομες....η δικια μου καμπινα ειναι η 485

----------


## raven_gr

Εργασίες οπτικής ίνας σήμερα στην Πολίχνη και έχουν κάνει εκτροπή όλη την κυκλοφορία επί της Λαμπράκη που καταλήγει στην Λαγκαδά. Με μεγάλο φρεάτιο στη μέση του δρόμου...
Στη φώτο τα δύο καρούλια που ρίχνουν μέσα στο φρεάτιο.

----------


## raven_gr

καλά πάνε οι εργασίες στην Πολίχνη..
αλλά έχουμε νέα υποβάθμιση της ταχύτητας σε σύνδεση στην καμπίνα 125 μετά τις εργασίες σύνδεσης με την καμπίνα της Wind
Ξεκινήσε από 13mbit περίπου και πλέον μέγιστη ταχύτητα τα 8900 στα 29.5db!

αν θυμάστε είχα αναφέρει την πτώση μετά την αντικατάσταση της καμπίνας στα 11.6mbit περίπου και αύξηση τoυ θορύβου από τα 26 στα 28.9!
που θα φτάσει; :Thinking:  :Thumb down:

----------


## glamour_services

Έχεις πολύ ψηλό noise margin στα 12db σχεδόν, πάρε τον πάροχό σου και ζήτα να σε κλειδώσουν σε προφίλ 6άρι!
Δες εμένα, δεν επηρεάστηκε τίποτα, ευτυχώς...

----------


## raven_gr

> Έχεις πολύ ψηλό noise margin στα 12db σχεδόν, πάρε τον πάροχό σου και ζήτα να σε κλειδώσουν σε προφίλ 6άρι!
> Δες εμένα, δεν επηρεάστηκε τίποτα, ευτυχώς...


δεν το σκέφτηκα να το κάνω νωρίτερα ωστόσο με την γκαντεμιά που με δέρνει στάνταρ ενώ θα ανέβω σε ταχύτητα θα έχω disconnects από τα λάθη που θα μαζεύει η γραμμή  :Thinking:

----------


## glamour_services

Εγώ δεν έχω την παραμικρή αποσύνδεση αλλά ίσως παίζει ρόλο που προέρχομαι από αλλαγή βρόχου! Κάντο 6άρι και δες, με καμπίνα ολοκαίνουρια πιθανότατα να είσαι σταθερά.

----------


## kyprianos

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, 

Σήμερα επί των οδών Χαλκέων κ' Ιουστινανού στο κέντρο όπου υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα vdsl από τον 3/18, γίναν νέες εργασίες οπτικών ινών. Συγκεκριμένα το πεζοδρόμιο σκάφτηκε πιο έξω και τραβήχτηκαν κάθετα γραμμές μέχρι το άκρο των πολυκατοικιών συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της δικιάς μου.

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι αφορούν αυτές οι νέες οπτικές ίνες; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## pantelis

Μάλλον ftth

----------


## Makakaros

Εμένα επί της οδού Φλέμιγκ στη Πολίχνη, που με πιάνει η καμπίνα Η148, μου έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα στο site της Wind μεχρι και 200αρα. Έκανα ήδη αίτηση για 100αρα.

----------


## jacobgr

Όντως δίνει διαθεσιμότητα!!!! 
Είναι η πρώτη της wind σε Παύλου Μελλά και Βάρνα ή έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί και άλλες?
Όπως και να 'χει είναι καλό νέο ελπίζοντας ότι κάπου εδώ κοντά θα δώσουν και τις υπόλοιπες...

----------


## glamour_services

> Εμένα επί της οδού Φλέμιγκ στη Πολίχνη, που με πιάνει η καμπίνα Η148, μου έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα στο site της Wind μεχρι και 200αρα. Έκανα ήδη αίτηση για 100αρα.


Καλώς το γείτονα! Η καμπίνα μας δουλεύει εδώ και καιρό αλλά βάζοντας την διεύθυνση τόσο τη δικιά μου, όσο και της ίδιας της καμπίνας, βγάζει έως 24!
http://fttxgr.eu/cabimages/VDSLCab_ws_1554769858.jpg

Edit: μόλις μου έβγαλε με το σταθερό!!!  :Thinking: 
Edit2: βγάζει και για τις 150, 151 αλλά όχι για την 149 (λογικό την παράτησαν ξεχασμένη).

----------


## Makakaros

Έχει λίγες μέρες που φάνηκε η διαθεσιμότητα στο site. Τους πήρα εγω τηλέφωνο για να κάνουμε την αναβάθμιση ενώ περίμενα να με πάρουν αυτοί, αλλά τέλος πάντων...Ξέρετε αν ο ΟΤΕ θα παίρνει γραμμή μέσω της WIND στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή? Αμφιταλαντεύομαι για το ποια εταιρεία να διαλέξω και σκέφτομαι μήπως τελευταία στιγμή μεταπηδήσω στον ΟΤΕ...

----------


## deniSun

> Έχει λίγες μέρες που φάνηκε η διαθεσιμότητα στο site. Τους πήρα εγω τηλέφωνο για να κάνουμε την αναβάθμιση ενώ περίμενα να με πάρουν αυτοί, αλλά τέλος πάντων...Ξέρετε αν ο ΟΤΕ θα παίρνει γραμμή μέσω της WIND στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή? Αμφιταλαντεύομαι για το ποια εταιρεία να διαλέξω και σκέφτομαι μήπως τελευταία στιγμή μεταπηδήσω στον ΟΤΕ...


Ο οτε τι σου λέει;

----------


## glamour_services

Επειδή η διαθεσιμότητα των συγκεκριμένων καμπινών τοποθετείται επίσημα το φθινόπωρο, θεωρώ ότι προς το παρόν οι ταχύτητες είναι διαθέσιμες μόνο προς τους συνδρομητές της Wind, αλλά επειδή και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις ας δούμε τι λέει και ο ΟΤΕ...

----------


## vastil

Η nova στο πατρικό μου δίνει μέχρι 100αρη, η wind μέχρι 200 και ο ΟΤΕ που έβαλε τις καμπίνες μέχρι 50αρη. Πως γίνεται αυτό; Η απόσταση από τον κατανεμητή μέχρι το καφαο είναι 400 μέτρα. Ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ είπε ότι στον κατανεμητή μας φτάνουν μέχρι 67mbps μέχρι πριν 6 μήνες κατά τις πρώτες ενεργοποιήσεις των καμπίνων.

----------


## Iris07

Αφού τις καμπίνες τις έβαλε ο OTE, μάλλον η Nova και η Wind δεν έχουν τις μετρήσεις για την γραμμή σου και δίνουν την φουλ ταχύτητα..

----------


## vastil

> Αφού τις καμπίνες τις έβαλε ο OTE, μάλλον η Nova και η Wind δεν έχουν τις μετρήσεις για την γραμμή σου και δίνουν την φουλ ταχύτητα..


Άρα αυτό σημαίνει ότι πολύ πιθανόν να μην πιάσω τις ταχύτητες που λένε σωστά;

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, είναι πιθανό..

----------


## Makakaros

Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα στη Wind παιδιά! 100άρα γραμμη, με το router technicolor v2, μου γραφει συγρονισμο αυτη τη στιγμή 33Mbps up και 124Mbps down..Περίεργο? Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να δω άλλα στατιστικά της γραμμής.. Μιλάμε πάντα για Φλέμιγκ στη Πολίχνη

----------


## x_undefined

> μου γραφει συγρονισμο αυτη τη στιγμή 33Mbps up και 124Mbps down..Περίεργο?


Το κάνει η Wind στις δικές της καμπίνες για κάποιο λόγο. Αλλά σε κλειδώνουν με άλλο τρόπο στα 100/10.

----------


## glamour_services

> Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα στη Wind παιδιά! 100άρα γραμμη, με το router technicolor v2, μου γραφει συγρονισμο αυτη τη στιγμή 33Mbps up και 124Mbps down..Περίεργο? Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να δω άλλα στατιστικά της γραμμής.. Μιλάμε πάντα για Φλέμιγκ στη Πολίχνη


Καλορίζικη η γραμμή, η δικιά μου θα αργήσει για λόγους ανωτέρας βίας.
Κάνε μερικά speedtests να δούμε, όπως επίσης αν θες βάλε και ένα screencap από τη σελίδα του ρούτερ!
Η υποδομή των γραμμών πάντως είναι για πολύ παραπάνω...

----------


## energy88

Και εγώ που είμαι στην Inalan το ίδιο κάνει. Ενώ έχω το πακέτο των 100/100 Mbps στην πράξη πιάνω 133Mbps

----------


## Ikarak

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-Wind-Vodafone

Όταν η Β' φάση της Wind παίρνει 14.5 μήνες παράταση και η δικιά σου καμπίνα περιμένει ηλεκτροδότηση....
Υ.Γ. 2 καμπίνες έδωσαν διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή του Παύλου Μελά....

----------


## Jim Black

Είχα μία ελπίδα μήπως δούμε VDSL στην Πολίχνη τουλάχιστον μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου. Τώρα μετά από αυτή την ανακοίνωση πάει και αυτή.

----------


## jacobgr

> Είχα μία ελπίδα μήπως δούμε VDSL στην Πολίχνη τουλάχιστον μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου. Τώρα μετά από αυτή την ανακοίνωση πάει και αυτή.


Εγώ πάλι δηλώνω πιο αισιόδοξος. Στα Μετέωρα χθες βάλανε μια θεόρατη τσιμεντένια κολώνα για σύνδεση ρεύματος στην 206 (Αγίου Αντωνίου & Ακροπόλεως). Κάτι κινείται...

----------


## deniSun

Ενδεικτικά:



> Σε συνέχεια των ανωτέρω, η ΕΕΤΤ κάλεσε και τους άλλους δύο παρόχους πρόσβασης να υποβάλουν σχετικά στοιχεία. Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που υπέβαλε η εταιρεία Vodafone με τη σχετ. ιε επιστολή της τον Απρίλιο του 2019:
> − Ο μέσος χρόνος αδειοδότησης από Δήμους/Περιφέρειες είναι 5,41 μήνες
> − Ο μέσος χρόνος κατασκευής καμπίνας από τον ΠΠ είναι 2,81 μήνες
> − Ο μέσος χρόνος αντικατάστασης ΤΚΜ ΟΤΕ είναι 2,7 μήνες
> − Ο μέσος χρόνος ρευματοδότησης από την υποβολή της σχετικής αίτησης είναι 5,36 μήνες
> − Ο μέσος χρόνος ενεργοποίησης μετά την ρευματοδότηση είναι 2,07 μήνες

----------


## iLLiCiT

Όλγας 16-18 - Ροστάν , τώρα

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα στη Wind παιδιά! 100άρα γραμμη, με το router technicolor v2, μου γραφει συγρονισμο αυτη τη στιγμή 33Mbps up και 124Mbps down..Περίεργο? Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να δω άλλα στατιστικά της γραμμής.. Μιλάμε πάντα για Φλέμιγκ στη Πολίχνη


Καλορίζικος! Έχω βάλει το 100/10 εδώ και ένα χρόνο (κέντρο) και είμαι πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος.



> Ενδεικτικά:


OMFG

----------


## elvor

Έχουμε καμιά εξέλιξη στην Πολίχνη;

----------


## spiv4kl

Ρεύματα περνάν στα Μετέωρα τουλάχιστον , νομίζω όλη η Πολίχνη σε 2-3 μήνες θα είναι με vdsl.

----------


## glamour_services

Προχθές το βράδυ πολύ αργά συνεργείο της Fibertech επιδιόρθωνε οπτικές ίνες (είχαν τραβήξει τους κίτρινους σωλήνες από το φρεάτιο) στη Σταυρούπολη μπροστά στην καμπίνα Η122. Μου έκανε εντύπωση που δούλευαν τέτοια ώρα πάντως!

----------


## deniSun

> Προχθές το βράδυ πολύ αργά συνεργείο της Fibertech επιδιόρθωνε οπτικές ίνες (είχαν τραβήξει τους κίτρινους σωλήνες από το φρεάτιο) στη Σταυρούπολη μπροστά στην καμπίνα Η122. Μου έκανε εντύπωση που δούλευαν τέτοια ώρα πάντως!


Επιδιόρθωναν ή περνούσαν;

----------


## Livas

> Ρεύματα περνάν στα Μετέωρα τουλάχιστον , νομίζω όλη η Πολίχνη σε 2-3 μήνες θα είναι με vdsl.


Στα μετέωρα που περνάν ρεύμα? Δεν εχω δει πουθενά. 
Πάντως στην H210 που ειμαι  και εκει στις γύρω νομίζω ακομα δεν εχουν περάσει τίποτα...

----------


## jacobgr

> Στα μετέωρα που περνάν ρεύμα? Δεν εχω δει πουθενά. 
> Πάντως στην H210 που ειμαι  και εκει στις γύρω νομίζω ακομα δεν εχουν περάσει τίποτα...


Λίγο πιο πάνω από σένα γείτονα στις 205 και 206, στην Ακροπόλεως, δουλέψανε κάποια συνεργεία ΔΕΔΗΕ (ή εργολάβων) βάλανε κολώνα στην 206 αλλά μάλλον δεν φαίνεται να τις συνδέσαν ακόμη

----------


## glamour_services

> Επιδιόρθωναν ή περνούσαν;


Επιδιόρθωναν! Η Η122 δίνει υπηρεσία εδώ και 2 μήνες σχεδόν!

----------


## Livas

Καλα δεν λέγαμε κατι αλλο!! Χεχε
Σήμερα βλέπω στην H210 συνεργείο cosmote και κατι εργάτες να σκάβουν και ανοιχτή η καμπίνα της wind.
Άντε να δούμε...

----------


## glamour_services

Μάλλον συνδέουν την 210 με την 141 του ΟΤΕ!

----------


## Livas

> Μάλλον συνδέουν την 210 με την 141 του ΟΤΕ!


Λογικά ναι. 
Δλδ δεν θα αλλάξει η σαπια 141 του οτε με πιο νέα..  :Smile:

----------


## glamour_services

Προφανώς όχι, η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν είναι και τόσο σάπια πάντως!

----------


## raven_gr

Εργασίες ηλεκτροδότησης(?) στην H169 επί της Μουσχουντή στην Πολίχνη (συνδέεται με την 125 του ΟΤΕ)

----------


## andresalonika

Εύοσμος οδός Ιθάκης διαθεσιμότητα έως 200 ο ΟΤΕ.  :One thumb up:

----------


## hoannis

Γράψε και που περίπου είναι η Ιθάκης.

----------


## glamour_services

Εξυπηρετείται από το Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά!

----------


## Ikarak

Καλησπέρα παίδες, έχω διαβάσει από κάποια μέλη εδώ στο forum ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να μας κουμπώσουν σε καμπίνα που δουλεύουν τα Fan, προτού αυτή φανεί εμπορικά ότι μας εξυπηρετεί....ισχύει ? Π.χ. είχα διαβάσει από 2-3 αξιόπιστα μέλη ότι και καλά μπορούμε να τους πούμε ότι μιλήσαμε με τον τεχνικό και έδωσε το ΟΚ για την πρόωρη σύνδεση ( και καλά σαν testers )....

Ξέρει κανείς ?

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα παίδες, έχω διαβάσει από κάποια μέλη εδώ στο forum ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να μας κουμπώσουν σε καμπίνα που δουλεύουν τα Fan, προτού αυτή φανεί εμπορικά ότι μας εξυπηρετεί....ισχύει ? Π.χ. είχα διαβάσει από 2-3 αξιόπιστα μέλη ότι και καλά μπορούμε να τους πούμε ότι μιλήσαμε με τον τεχνικό και έδωσε το ΟΚ για την πρόωρη σύνδεση ( και καλά σαν testers )....
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς ?


Ναι γίνεται.
Συγκεκριμένα... στην δική μου περίπτωση.
Αλλά πάντα είναι και στην διάθεση του τεχνικού.
Όσο και να θέλεις... αν δεν σε κουμπώσει ο τεχνικός για τους δικού του λόγους (μέχρι να είναι πλήρως έτοιμη η καμπίνα)... δεν γίνεται τίποτε.

----------


## Ikarak

> Ναι γίνεται.
> Συγκεκριμένα... στην δική μου περίπτωση.
> Αλλά πάντα είναι και στην διάθεση του τεχνικού.
> Όσο και να θέλεις... αν δεν σε κουμπώσει ο τεχνικός για τους δικού του λόγους (μέχρι να είναι πλήρως έτοιμη η καμπίνα)... δεν γίνεται τίποτε.


Εγώ τι πρέπει να κάνω ? Παίρνω τηλ στο τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης και τους λέω ότι μίλησα με τον τεχνικό κλπ, αναβαθμίστε με σε VDSL 200 ? ή τους λέω να με συνδέσουν με το τεχνικό τμήμα και τα λέω με τους τεχνικούς ?
By the way η αμέσως προηγούμενη καμπίνα από τη δικιά μου, ηλεκτροδοτήθηκε πριν 1 μήνα και τώρα μόλις τσέκαρα ότι δίνει διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι 200....αλλά δε μπορώ να περιμένω άλλο..........και τη δική μου........!

Επίσης, είχα ακούσει ότι υπήρχε μια προσφορά στα 42 ευρώ για την 200ρα, ισχύει ? Wind πάντα.

----------


## deniSun

> Εγώ τι πρέπει να κάνω ? Παίρνω τηλ στο τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης και τους λέω ότι μίλησα με τον τεχνικό κλπ, αναβαθμίστε με σε VDSL 200 ? ή τους λέω να με συνδέσουν με το τεχνικό τμήμα και τα λέω με τους τεχνικούς ?
> By the way η αμέσως προηγούμενη καμπίνα από τη δικιά μου, ηλεκτροδοτήθηκε πριν 1 μήνα και τώρα μόλις τσέκαρα ότι δίνει διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι 200....αλλά δε μπορώ να περιμένω άλλο..........και τη δική μου........!
> 
> Επίσης, είχα ακούσει ότι υπήρχε μια προσφορά στα 42 ευρώ για την 200ρα, ισχύει ? Wind πάντα.


Κάνεις αίτηση, σου λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα, τους λες να το ελέγξει τεχνικός και να επικοινωνήσει μαζί σου.
Κανονικά θα πρέπει τις επόμενες μέρες να δεχθείς τηλεφώνημα από τεχνικό, προσοχή όχι τεχνική υποστήριξη ή τμήμα πωλήσεων.
Αυτός θα σου πει σε ποια φάση βρίσκεται η καμπίνα και αν μπορεί να σε κουμπώσει.

----------


## glamour_services

Χθες το απόγευμα με πήραν τηλέφωνο από τη Wind για αναβάθμιση σε VDSL.
Μου είπαν 27Ε για την 50άρα, 29Ε για την 100άρα και 50 για τη 200άρα. Τους είπα ότι ίδια προσφορά μου κάνουν και στο κατάστημα που πάω και πληρώνω και ότι γνωστός μου έχει προσφορά στη 200άρα στα 42Ε. Με πήραν 3 λεπτά αργότερα και μου είπαν ότι μπορούν να μου δώσουν την 100άρα για 27Ε και για τα 42Ε θέλουν να το διερευνήσουν. Τους είπα να το διερευνήσουν και να με καλέσουν!
Τι λέτε, να βάλω?
Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να με γυρίσουν αναγκαστικά σε VOIP και αυτό δεν το θέλω με τίποτα...

----------


## deniSun

> Χθες το απόγευμα με πήραν τηλέφωνο από τη Wind για αναβάθμιση σε VDSL.
> Μου είπαν 27Ε για την 50άρα, 29Ε για την 100άρα και 50 για τη 200άρα. Τους είπα ότι ίδια προσφορά μου κάνουν και στο κατάστημα που πάω και πληρώνω και ότι γνωστός μου έχει προσφορά στη 200άρα στα 42Ε. Με πήραν 3 λεπτά αργότερα και μου είπαν ότι μπορούν να μου δώσουν την 100άρα για 27Ε και για τα 42Ε θέλουν να το διερευνήσουν. Τους είπα να το διερευνήσουν και να με καλέσουν!
> Τι λέτε, να βάλω?
> Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να με γυρίσουν αναγκαστικά σε VOIP και αυτό δεν το θέλω με τίποτα...


Αν μπορείς να δώσεις αυτά τα χρήματα και είσαι ευχαριστημένος από την wind
και προπαντός χρειάζεσαι αυτές τις ταχύτητες...
γιατί όχι...

----------


## glamour_services

Αν δεν υπήρχε ο ακατανόητος περιορισμός του upload στο 1/10 του download στη χώρα μας και είχαμε πχ ένα ωραιότατο 50%, τότε μια σύνδεση 200/100 στα 42Ε θα ήταν ονειρική για τις τρέχουσες συνθήκες! Στα 27Ε μία 100άρα με τηλεφωνία μαζί επίσης δεν είναι άσχημη τιμή απλά περιορίζεσαι σε 10άρι upload! Αυτά φυσικά συγκρίνοντας τις τιμές με τους παρόχους FTTH (Inalan, HCN) που δεν με καλύπτουν και ούτε πρόκειται σύντομα...

----------


## deniSun

> Αν δεν υπήρχε ο ακατανόητος περιορισμός του upload στο 1/10 του download στη χώρα μας και είχαμε πχ ένα ωραιότατο 50%, τότε μια σύνδεση 200/100 στα 42Ε θα ήταν ονειρική για τις τρέχουσες συνθήκες! Στα 27Ε μία 100άρα με τηλεφωνία μαζί επίσης δεν είναι άσχημη τιμή απλά περιορίζεσαι σε 10άρι upload! Αυτά φυσικά συγκρίνοντας τις τιμές με τους παρόχους FTTH (Inalan, HCN) που δεν με καλύπτουν και ούτε πρόκειται σύντομα...


Το up έχει πολύ μεγάλη σημασία.
Το φωνάζω χρόνια.
Μια σύνδεση 8/8 φαίνεται να πετάει μπροστά σε μια 2/24.

----------


## Ikarak

> Χθες το απόγευμα με πήραν τηλέφωνο από τη Wind για αναβάθμιση σε VDSL.
> Μου είπαν 27Ε για την 50άρα, 29Ε για την 100άρα και 50 για τη 200άρα. Τους είπα ότι ίδια προσφορά μου κάνουν και στο κατάστημα που πάω και πληρώνω και ότι γνωστός μου έχει προσφορά στη 200άρα στα 42Ε. Με πήραν 3 λεπτά αργότερα και μου είπαν ότι μπορούν να μου δώσουν την 100άρα για 27Ε και για τα 42Ε θέλουν να το διερευνήσουν. Τους είπα να το διερευνήσουν και να με καλέσουν!
> Τι λέτε, να βάλω?
> Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να με γυρίσουν αναγκαστικά σε VOIP και αυτό δεν το θέλω με τίποτα...


Τελικά τι έκανες ? Εμένα μου είπαν ότι δε μπορούν να δώσουν τη 200ρα στα 42....παρά μόνο στα 55...όσο είναι δηλαδή κανονικά.
Τη Δευτέρα θα πάρω τηλ στο τμήμα προσφορών της Wind....έχω κρατήσει κινητά και ονοματεπώνυμα από τότε που μου δώσανε πακέτο adsl 24ρα με κινητά και σταθερά στα 16 το μήνα και είχαμε συμφωνήσει ότι μόλις ενεργοποιούνταν οι καμπίνες...θα μου δίνανε τη 200ρα στα 42. Αν μου πουν ιστορίες κλπ...τους λέω ότι αισθάνομαι εξαπατημένος και φεύγω στον ΟΤΕ...

----------


## gavliador

Αν η καμπίνα μου δεν είναι στις προγραμματισμένες για αναβάθμηση σε ένα κέντρο, τι μπορώ να κάνω; Μπορώ να κάνω κάπου αίτηση για αναβάθμιση ή ελπίζω σε Δ' ή Ε' φάση;

----------


## raven_gr

Εργασίες ηλεκτροδότησης και στην H173 επί της Αγ. Παντελεήμονως στην Πολίχνη.
Σαν να γίνεται δουλίτσα σιγά σιγά με τα ρεύματα. 
Μένει να δούμε πότε θα αλλάξει το status της διαθεσιμότητας.

----------


## glamour_services

> Εργασίες ηλεκτροδότησης και στην H173 επί της Αγ. Παντελεήμονως στην Πολίχνη.
> Σαν να γίνεται δουλίτσα σιγά σιγά με τα ρεύματα. 
> Μένει να δούμε πότε θα αλλάξει το status της διαθεσιμότητας.


Μπα? Και χώρεσαν οι τεχνικοί στο ελάχιστο κενό που άφησαν στο πεζοδρόμιο? Μπόρεσε να ανοίξει η πόρτα χωρίς να κοπούν τα σύρματα από το οικόπεδο?  :Razz: 




> Τελικά τι έκανες ? Εμένα μου είπαν ότι δε μπορούν να δώσουν τη 200ρα στα 42....παρά μόνο στα 55...όσο είναι δηλαδή κανονικά.
> Τη Δευτέρα θα πάρω τηλ στο τμήμα προσφορών της Wind....έχω κρατήσει κινητά και ονοματεπώνυμα από τότε που μου δώσανε πακέτο adsl 24ρα με κινητά και σταθερά στα 16 το μήνα και είχαμε συμφωνήσει ότι μόλις ενεργοποιούνταν οι καμπίνες...θα μου δίνανε τη 200ρα στα 42. Αν μου πουν ιστορίες κλπ...τους λέω ότι αισθάνομαι εξαπατημένος και φεύγω στον ΟΤΕ...


Τι έκανα? Έφυγα τριήμερο Χαλκιδική! Θα δούμε τον άλλο μήνα τώρα αν και εφόσον γίνει κάτι άλλο που περιμένω!

----------


## maximusgrg

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας!
Είμαι στη nova εδώ και 3 μήνες σύνδεση 24 adsl αλλά πιάνω 10. Μένω στο κέντρο στην Κρυστάλλη δίπλα στη Συγγρού. Ενώ μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό 2 μήνες πχ στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας όλες οι εταιρίες μου έβγαζαν μόνο adsl σήμερα μπήκα έτσι για την πλάκα και βλέπω πως η wind δίνει μέχρι 100 fiber! 
Στην αναζήτησή μου στην cosmote λέει πως θέλει διερεύνηση, στη vodafone μέχρι 24 και η nova που μίλησα πριν μου λέει πως δεν έχει πάνω από adsl 24. 
Μίλησα πριν στο τηλέφωνο με τη wind και έκανα αίτηση για vdsl 50, καθώς μου είπαν πως όντως μπορώ να το έχω. 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει κάνει λάθος η wind και να μην υφίσταται τέτοια σύνδεση στην οδό που διαμένω; Μου κάνει εντύπωση που οι άλλοι δεν έχουν.
Φοβάμαι μη φύγω από τη nova και πληρώσω ποινή και τελικά η wind να μου πει λάθος κάναμε. 
Μπορώ να το ελέγξω κάπως προτού κάνω κάτι που θα μετανιώσω;

----------


## KostakisK

Παρε τον ΟΤΕ τηλεφωνο αν εφοσον σε αυτον ανηκει  η καμπινα να σου πει μεχρι τι ταχυτητα δινει, 13888 ειναι το νουμερο

----------


## jacobgr

> Παρε τον ΟΤΕ τηλεφωνο αν εφοσον σε αυτον ανηκει  η καμπινα να σου πει μεχρι τι ταχυτητα δινει, 13888 ειναι το νουμερο


Νομίζω ότι η Vodafone έχει εκείνη την περιοχή.

----------


## KostakisK

ΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΤΥΧΗ!!good Luck my friend

----------


## maximusgrg

Αφού η Vodafone λέει πως δεν καλύπτει πάνω από 24 όταν βάζω τη διεύθυνσή μου.

----------


## jacobgr

> Αφού η Vodafone λέει πως δεν καλύπτει πάνω από 24 όταν βάζω τη διεύθυνσή μου.


Πιθανόν να ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω από την wind... Μπορεί όμως και όχι και απλά η wind να τρέχει να δεσμεύσει πελάτες λόγω της επικείμενης σε 1, 2, 3 …, n μήνες, ενεργοποίησης των καμπινών της vodafone...
Θα σου συνιστούσα να πάρεις κανένα τηλέφωνο στην Vodafone πριν κάνεις οποιαδήποτε κίνηση.

----------


## maximusgrg

> Πιθανόν να ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω από την wind... Μπορεί όμως και όχι και απλά η wind να τρέχει να δεσμεύσει πελάτες λόγω της επικείμενης σε 1, 2, 3 …, n μήνες, ενεργοποίησης των καμπινών της vodafone...
> Θα σου συνιστούσα να πάρεις κανένα τηλέφωνο στην Vodafone πριν κάνεις οποιαδήποτε κίνηση.


Μόλις μίλησα με τη Vodafone και μου είπαν πως μου δίνουν μέχρι 24 μόνο! Τους είπα μα πώς γίνεται να μη δίνετε παραπάνω ενώ η wind δίνει 100 και μου απάντησε πως μόνο μία εταιρία παρέχει υψηλές ταχύτητες σε κάθε περιοχή. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## x_undefined

> Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;


Όχι, δεν ισχύει.

----------


## jacobgr

> Μόλις μίλησα με τη Vodafone και μου είπαν πως μου δίνουν μέχρι 24 μόνο! Τους είπα μα πώς γίνεται να μη δίνετε παραπάνω ενώ η wind δίνει 100 και μου απάντησε πως μόνο μία εταιρία παρέχει υψηλές ταχύτητες σε κάθε περιοχή. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;


Κλασικά ότι να'ναι…
Σε κάθε περιοχή μόνο ένας πάροχος στήνει καμπίνες και είναι υποχρεωμένος να δίνει χονδρική και στους υπόλοιπους. Στην περιοχή σου (Κρυστάλη & Συγγρού) με βάση τον χάρτη κάλυψης δίνει η vodofone. Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι όταν θα είναι διαθέσιμο δεν θα μπορείς να πάρεις από ΟΤΕ ή wind ή forthnet.

----------


## maximusgrg

> Κλασικά ότι να'ναι…
> Σε κάθε περιοχή μόνο ένας πάροχος στήνει καμπίνες και είναι υποχρεωμένος να δίνει χονδρική και στους υπόλοιπους. Στην περιοχή σου (Κρυστάλη & Συγγρού) με βάση τον χάρτη κάλυψης δίνει η vodofone. Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι όταν θα είναι διαθέσιμο δεν θα μπορείς να πάρεις από ΟΤΕ ή wind ή forthnet.


Αφού δίνει λοιπόν η Vodafone όπως λες, και μου είπε μόλις τώρα ο υπεύθυνος πως δεν δίνει vdsl, αυτό σημαίνει πως η wind δεν μπορεί να μου δώσει 50 και 100 όπως μου έλεγε χθες σωστά; Να'σαι καλά γιατί ήμουν έτοιμος να υπογράψω. Δηλαδή θα έκανα νέα σύνδεση και θα έπιανα όσο και τώρα με τη nova και θα πλήρωνα και από πάνω τιμή vdsl;;;

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν έχω εξελίξεις!
Μόλις μίλησα με τη Wind και με διαβεβαίωσαν πως θα έχω σίγουρα 50 ή 100 μαζί τους. Τους εξήγησα πως η Vodafone μου λέει πως αυτό δε γίνεται σύμφωνα με τη διεύθυνσή μου και μου είπαν πως κάποιες φορές βγαίνει λάθος με τη διεύθυνση και για να είμαι σίγουρος θα πρέπει να το δω με τον αριθμό βρόχου. Στη συνέχεια μου είπαν πως με τον αριθμό βρόχου μου είναι σίγουρα οκ.

Μετά μίλησα με την Cosmote και τους έδωσα τον αριθμό βρόχου και μου είπαν κ αυτοί πως όντως έχει διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι 100. Μετα τους ρώτησα από πού παίρνουν και μου είπαν, όπως κι εσείς εδώ μου είπατε, πως μέσω Vodafone παίρνουν.

Πήρα ξανά τη Vodafone τώρα και τους ρώτησα πάλι και μου λένε πως δεν υπάρχει καμπίνα κοντά μου και δεν μπορούν να μου δώσουν 50 ή 100, μόνο 24!
Τους είπα να ελέγξουν με τον αριθμό βρόχου και μου είπαν πως δεν μπορούν να το ελέγξουν αυτό παρά μόνο αν γίνει αίτηση!
Έχω μπερδευτεί χαχα!

----------


## kataraman

Καλησπερα εχουμε καποιο νεροτερο απο την μενεμενη θεσσαλονικης???Αποσο βλεπω ακομα κανενα εργο για νεες καμπινες απο WIND...

----------


## glamour_services

Ξεκίνησαν πρώτες τοποθετήσεις! Επί της Κουτηφάρη και προς την Επτάλοφο επίσης έχουν τοποθετηθεί οι πρώτες καμπίνες. 
 

Υπόψιν οι αντίστοιχες εργασίες για το Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά ήταν ακριβώς πριν *δύο* χρόνια, δηλαδή μιλάμε για καθυστέρηση 24 μηνών....

Ειλικρινά όμως, αν έμενα Μενεμένη και με κάλυπταν Inalan & HCN ούτε θα το σκεφτόμουν για VDSL!

----------


## Livas

Την τρυπα που ανοιξανε στην H210 wind και 141 οτε ... Καλλιθέας με παστερ. 
Ποτε εχουν σκοπο νς την κλείσουν? Πανε απο 2 βδομάδες. 
Πιάνουν και 3 θέσεις πάρκινγκ!  :Smile:

----------


## Jackal7

Εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες, έχουν εγκατασταθεί καμπίνες από την Wind,στην περιοχή Ξηροκρήνης και Αμπελοκήπων, όπου δεν υπήρχαν οπτικές ίνες. Γνωρίζει κάποιος πόσο θα χρειαστεί για να συνδεθούν;

----------


## vastil

> Εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες, έχουν εγκατασταθεί καμπίνες από την Wind,στην περιοχή Ξηροκρήνης και Αμπελοκήπων, όπου δεν υπήρχαν οπτικές ίνες. Γνωρίζει κάποιος πόσο θα χρειαστεί για να συνδεθούν;


Αν είσαι ΟΤΕ περίπου 7 μήνες αν είσαι από wind όπως λες περίπου 10-12 μηνες

----------


## glamour_services

Τα έχω γράψει και πιο πάνω (#2037) είναι οι εργασίες της Wind με καθυστέρηση 2 ετών για το Α/Κ Αμπελοκήπων.
Οπτικές ίνες υπάρχουν, το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της περιοχής το καλύπτει η HCN. VDSL στην καλύτερη σε κανά χρόνο από τώρα...

----------


## paulprog

Παιδιά ενημερώνω απλά ότι στην Σταυρούπολη επί της οδού Νίκης (καμπίνες Wind) βγάζει από σελίδα Wind διαθεσιμότητα έως 200mb, επαλήθευσα και με τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ όπου μου είπαν επίσης έως 200mb. Σε κατάστημα Nova που πήγα όμως μου είπαν δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα.

----------


## Jackal7

Έκανα καταγγελία στην εεττ,γιατί είχε ζητήσει παράταση για την εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών,στην περιοχή των Αμπελοκήπων,καλύπτει και την δυτική πλευρά της Ξηροκρήνης,γιατί εκεί ανήκει το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο.Η απάντηση της wind ήταν γενικόλογη,και όσες φορές ρώτησα το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο τους,δεν γνωρίζουν να μου απαντήσουν,πότε θα δοθεί για χρήση.Σταμάτησαν οι εργασίες εδώ και μία εβδομάδα!Δεν τους ελέγχει κανένας!Σιγά μην ασχοληθούν με την δυτική πλευρά της πόλης!

----------


## YAziDis

έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς προβλήματα στο κέντρο; Έχει τον τελευταίο καιρό πολλές καθυστερήσεις και γενικά περίεργα θέματα.. Δε ξέρω αν είναι ράδιο αρβύλα, αλλά άκουσα πως δεν έχουν καλή υποστήριξη οι καινούριες καμπίνες που βάλανε, και μας έχει πάρει μπάλα όλους..

----------


## deniSun

> έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς προβλήματα στο κέντρο; Έχει τον τελευταίο καιρό πολλές καθυστερήσεις και γενικά περίεργα θέματα.. Δε ξέρω αν είναι ράδιο αρβύλα, αλλά άκουσα πως δεν έχουν καλή υποστήριξη οι καινούριες καμπίνες που βάλανε, και μας έχει πάρει μπάλα όλους..


Όχι δεν είχα κανένα θέμα.
Και σε άλλες καμπίνες που έχω γνωστούς... κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Morx

Η ρημάδα Η504 της Wind που εχει τελειωσει πληρως ως προς την εξωτερικη εγκατασταση εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου, ποσο ακομα θα παρει μεχρι να εμφανισει διαθεσιμότητα για VDSL.
Ξερει κανεις καποιο προσφατο οργανόγραμμα τι λεει ως προς τους χρονους διαθεσης υπηρεσιας;;

----------


## glamour_services

Μήπως εννοείς Η204?

----------


## Morx

> Η ρημάδα* Η504* της Wind που εχει τελειωσει πληρως ως προς την εξωτερικη εγκατασταση εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου, ποσο ακομα θα παρει μεχρι να εμφανισει διαθεσιμότητα για VDSL.
> Ξερει κανεις καποιο προσφατο οργανόγραμμα τι λεει ως προς τους χρονους διαθεσης υπηρεσιας;;







> Μήπως εννοείς* Η204?*



Ωπα My bad ....
*H054 το σωστό*
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8788

----------


## glamour_services

Αυτές ήταν από τις τελευταίες που μπήκαν για το Α/Κ Βάρνας, λογικά θα είναι και από τις τελευταίες που θα δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## Morx

> Αυτές ήταν από τις τελευταίες που μπήκαν για το Α/Κ Βάρνας, λογικά θα είναι και από τις τελευταίες που θα δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα.


Υπαρχει καμια εκτιμηση ή ανακοίνωση ή προθεσμία;

----------


## Artemius

σήμερα ήμουν περαστικός από Τούμπα και στην Διαγόρα ψηλά με Ολύνθου ήταν οι ΟΤΕτζήδες και αλλάζαν τις ρεγκλέτες στο ΚΑΦΑΟ στην γωνία.

----------


## Jackal7

Έχουν τελειώσει τις εργασίες στους Αμπελόκηπους και στην δυτική πλευρά των Αγίων Πάντων,σε κάνα εξάμηνο θα δοθεί η δυνατότητα σύνδεσης, γιατί η δεδδηε,δεν δίνει ρεύμα στην Wind! Αυτό επικαλέστηκε η εταιρεία για να πάρει παράταση στην παράδοση του έργου, από το καλοκαίρι!

----------


## glamour_services

Έχω να περάσω από εκεί καμιά 10ρια μέρες. Έβαλαν και νούμερα στις νέες καμπίνες? Εγώ πάντως δεν θα ήμουν τόσο σίγουρος ότι τελείωσαν τα έργα...

----------


## raven_gr

Στο site της Wind πλέον δίνει διαθεσιμότητα για 50/100/200 για τις καμπίνες στη Μουσχουντή/Πολίχνη... Ήρθε επιτέλους η ώρα;

----------


## chrispe

μπας και υπάρχει κανείς από τουμπα που παίρνει vdsl από παπαφη; Με έχουν πρήξει στα τηλεφωνα να αναβαθμίσω την σύνδεση, στην σχετική ιστοσελίδα της κοσμοτε για την διαθεσιμότητα αν βάλω το νούμερο του τηλεφωνου μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα για 50αρα ενώ αν βάλω διεύθυνση μου βγάζει ότι θέλει ψάξιμο. Το θέμα είναι ότι στις γιορτές τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.

----------


## KostakisK

> μπας και υπάρχει κανείς από τουμπα που παίρνει vdsl από παπαφη; Με έχουν πρήξει στα τηλεφωνα να αναβαθμίσω την σύνδεση, στην σχετική ιστοσελίδα της κοσμοτε για την διαθεσιμότητα αν βάλω το νούμερο του τηλεφωνου μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα για 50αρα ενώ αν βάλω διεύθυνση μου βγάζει ότι θέλει ψάξιμο. Το θέμα είναι ότι στις γιορτές τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.


Αν μενεις σε πολυκατοικια λογικο μου φαινεται να σου γραφει οτι θελει ψαξιμο ενω με το νουμερο ξερουν ποιο διαμερισμα εισαι ξερουν πιο πολλα οποτε καλυτερα με το τηλεφωνο

----------


## Jackal7

Οι καμπίνες είναι αριθμημένες, ρώτησα το συνεργείο που έχει αναλάβει το έργο για την wind, και μου απάντησε ότι σε κάνα εξάμηνο θα δοθεί η δυνατότητα σύνδεσης, γιατί δεν δίνει ρεύμα η δεδδηε! Έχουν κλείσει τις τρύπες,ριξανε πίσσα.

----------


## arist1988

οταν ακουγεται φορφουρι απο μεσα ρευμα υπαρχει..... και ηδη περασε στο δικο μου Νεα πολτεια στο τζιμναζιουμ περιπου 4 μηνες απο τοτε που μπηκε ρευμα μπορει και περισσοτερο.....

----------


## Ikarak

Παίδες....οπλιστείτε με όση υπομονή σας έχει απομείνει.....όσο και να γυρνάνε τα fan μέσα στις καμπίνες....εάν δεν δείξει διαθεσιμότητα το Site του εκάστοτε παρόχου....δε μπορούν να σας συνδέσουν...υπομονή.........................!

----------


## deniSun

Το μόνο σίγουρο...

----------


## arist1988

παντως αλλαζουν και τα παλια καφαο στην Ελευθερίας  στην νεα πολιτεια ευοσμου

αντε να δουμε ποτε θα τα δωσουν ?

----------


## vastil

Πεύκα no vdsl. Έσπασε κεντρικός αγωγός και έγινε μεγάλη πλυντήρια. Από εκεί περνούσαν και οι οπτικές ίνες και διαλύθηκαν όλα.

----------


## devonko

η νεα 50αρα μου, πιστευετε θα εχω θεματα για μετεπειτα αναβαθμιση στα 100-200?

----------


## deniSun

> η νεα 50αρα μου, πιστευετε θα εχω θεματα για μετεπειτα αναβαθμιση στα 100-200?


200 ακριβώς σίγουρα δεν θα πιάνεις αλλά θα είσαι πολύ κοντά.

----------


## Artemius

> η νεα 50αρα μου, πιστευετε θα εχω θεματα για μετεπειτα αναβαθμιση στα 100-200?



6,6 attn. ?  θεός.

----------


## Avent

Ξεχασαν να βαλουν προφιλ και εχεις ηδη 100αρα. Εχεις 90down 32 up. Κοιτα να το χαρεις οσο προλαβαινεις φιλε μου

----------


## sdikr

> Ξεχασαν να βαλουν προφιλ και εχεις ηδη 100αρα. Εχεις 90down 32 up. Κοιτα να το χαρεις οσο προλαβαινεις φιλε μου



Σε καμπίνες που έχει αναλάβει η wind έτσι γίνεται η σύνδεση,  γίνεται περιορισμός με άλλον τρόπο

----------


## Avent

Οντως; Ομολογω οτι δεν το γνωριζα αν και μου φαινεται πολυ περιεργο. Γνωριζεις με ποιον τροπο γινεται;

----------


## glamour_services

> η νεα 50αρα μου, πιστευετε θα εχω θεματα για μετεπειτα αναβαθμιση στα 100-200?


Κάνε μας ένα speedtest να δούμε μέχρι να σου αλλάξουν το προφίλ!

----------


## devonko

> Σε καμπίνες που έχει αναλάβει η wind έτσι γίνεται η σύνδεση,  γίνεται περιορισμός με άλλον τρόπο


αυτο. η γραμμη μου ειναι κανονικοτατα 50/5 ασχετως με το τι δειχνει το ρουτερ.

----------


## maximusgrg

Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκε η σύνδεσή μου στη wind 50άρα και πιάνω γύρω στα 25-30. Είναι φυσιολογικό; Μίλησα με τον τεχνικό και μου είπε πως αν συνδέομαι μέσω wifi χάνω τη μισή ταχύτητα και ότι το 50 το φτάνω μόνο εάν χρησιμοποιώ καλώδιο ethernet.

----------


## deniSun

> Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκε η σύνδεσή μου στη wind 50άρα και πιάνω γύρω στα 25-30. Είναι φυσιολογικό; Μίλησα με τον τεχνικό και μου είπε πως αν συνδέομαι μέσω wifi χάνω τη μισή ταχύτητα και ότι το 50 το φτάνω μόνο εάν χρησιμοποιώ καλώδιο ethernet.


Πόσο συγχρονίζεις;
Την ταχύτητα την ελέγχεις πάντα ενσύρματα.

----------


## maximusgrg

> Πόσο συγχρονίζεις;
> Την ταχύτητα την ελέγχεις πάντα ενσύρματα.


Δε γνωρίζω. Πώς τα βλέπω τα στοιχεία αυτά; Έχω ένα technicolor router (TG788v v3).

----------


## KostakisK

Ποιος τεχνικος τζιμανι οπως λεμε στα λαικα σου ειπε οτι με το wifi χανεις τηνς μιση ταχυτητα σου, σε περιπτωση που η ταχυτητα σε 50αρα ειναι κατω των 35 mbps ενσυρματα τοτε θεωρηται βλαβη ή δεν το υποστηριζει η γραμμή σου

----------


## jkoukos

Εν μέρη είναι σωστό αυτό που ανέφερε ο τεχνικός.
Με ασύρματη σύνδεση και ανάλογα τις χρησιμοποιούμενες συσκευές, τις δυνατότητες που έχουν, την μπάντα λειτουργίας και τον θόρυβο από άλλα γειτονικά ασύρματα δίκτυα, μπορεί να έχουμε από κανονική ταχύτητα σύνδεσης μέχρι και κάτω από το μισό του συγχρονισμού. 

Βλάβη θεωρείται αν ο συγχρονισμός είναι κάτω από ένα ποσοστό και όχι η πραγματική ταχύτητα στο διαδίκτυο, αφού στην δεύτερη υπάρχουν πολλές αιτίες που πιθανόν επηρεάζουν.

----------


## deniSun

> Ποιος τεχνικος τζιμανι οπως λεμε στα λαικα σου ειπε οτι με το wifi χανεις τηνς μιση ταχυτητα σου, σε περιπτωση που η ταχυτητα σε 50αρα ειναι κατω των 35 mbps ενσυρματα τοτε θεωρηται βλαβη ή δεν το υποστηριζει η γραμμή σου


Την μισή όχι... αλλά σίγουρα θα την τερματίσεις δύσκολα με το μπρίκι του παρόχου.

----------


## jkoukos

Αν η ασύρματη συσκευή υποστηρίζει 11g (και όχι 1n), το μέγιστο που θα πιάνει είναι 22-24Mbps. Πολλές φορές και με 11n τόσο θα πιάνει, ανάλογα πόσο κορεσμένη είναι η μπάντα στην περιοχή του και τις ρυθμίσεις της συσκευής.
Μόνο σε 5GHz είναι (σχεδόν) εξασφαλισμένος.

----------


## maximusgrg

Δηλαδή παιδιά αν πάρω άλλη συσκευή θα έχω σίγουρα 50άρι; Ποια μου προτείνετε;

----------


## deniSun

> Δηλαδή παιδιά αν πάρω άλλη συσκευή θα έχω σίγουρα 50άρι; Ποια μου προτείνετε;


Αν θέλεις οπωσδήποτε καλό ασύρματο δες για ανεξάρτητο ΑΡ (ΜΤ ή ubi) με δυνατότητες n/ac και 5GHz.

----------


## maximusgrg

> Αν θέλεις οπωσδήποτε καλό ασύρματο δες για ανεξάρτητο ΑΡ (ΜΤ ή ubi) με δυνατότητες n/ac και 5GHz.


Επειδή δεν το κατέχω, μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου δώσεις καμιά δυο καλές προτάσεις κατά τη γνώμη σου;

----------


## deniSun

Mikrotik cAP AC
Ubiquiti UniFi AP AC LR

Και τα δύο είναι τέλεια.
Καμία σχέση με τα μπρίκια all-in-one.

Σου συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα το πρώτο αλλά θέλει δουλειά για να το στήσεις.
Δεν είναι κουμπάκια που πατάς και ως διά μαγείας στήνεται.
Βέβαια εδώ είμαστε για να σε βοηθήσουμε ότι χρειαστείς.
Έχουμε και ξεχωριστό topic για ΜΤ.

Το δεύτερο στήνεται με πολύ πιο απλό τρόπο.
Προσωπικά εμένα με μπέρδεψε πολύ η λογική που χρησιμοποιεί και μερικά ακόμα.

----------


## maximusgrg

> Mikrotik cAP AC
> Ubiquiti UniFi AP AC LR
> 
> Και τα δύο είναι τέλεια.
> Καμία σχέση με τα μπρίκια all-in-one.
> 
> Σου συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα το πρώτο αλλά θέλει δουλειά για να το στήσεις.
> Δεν είναι κουμπάκια που πατάς και ως διά μαγείας στήνεται.
> Βέβαια εδώ είμαστε για να σε βοηθήσουμε ότι χρειαστείς.
> ...


Σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

----------


## jkoukos

Υπόψη ότι δεν αρκεί μόνο το ΑΡ να παίζει σε 5GHz 11ac, αλλά να το υποστηρίζουν και οι ασύρματες συσκευές που θα συνδεθούν σε αυτό.

----------


## glamour_services

Εδώ και λίγο καιρό ο ΟΤΕ δουλεύει πυρετωδώς στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά, όχι για το VDSL, αλλά γιατί αποφασίστηκε η επέκταση του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ. Ήδη μπήκε νέα καμπίνα 342 απέναντι από το Lidl στην Καραολή και Δημητρίου, ενώ βάζουν αυτές τις μέρες νέες (νούμερα 422, 484 κλπ) στην Ελευθερίας, Λεύκης και Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως.
Φυσικά η επέκταση αυτή έπρεπε να γίνει εδώ και χρόνια, με την οικιστική ανάπτυξη εκεί οι υφιστάμενες καμπίνες είχαν φισκάρει.
Βέβαια το θέμα τώρα είναι το εξής: αυτές οι καινούριες θα συνδεθούν πάνω στις υπάρχουσες της Wind? Τι θα γίνει πχ σε αυτούς που παίρνουν από την 450 που συνδέεται πάνω στην 305 και κάποιες γραμμές θα πάνε στην 484? Ή δεν θα φτάσουν οι συνδέσεις και θα επεκταθεί μαζί και της Wind με νέες καμπίνες επίσης?
Φωτο εννοείται όταν προλάβω....

----------


## Jackal7

Πρέπει να είναι αριθμημένες οι καμπίνες για να είναι σε λειτουργία;Στην περιοχή Αμπελοκήπων και Ξηροκρήνης,έχουν τοποθετηθεί καμπίνες,προχθές στην Καλλιθέας,συνεργείο της δεδδηε αν κατάλαβα,περνούσε καλώδια.Πόσο θα χρφειαστεί για να δοθεί σε λειτουργία;Τηλεφωνικά κέντρα Αμπελοκήπων και Αγίου Παύλου,ήταν να ξεκινήσουν τα έργα το 2017,όμως με παράταση που πήρε η wind,ξεκίνησε πριν ένα μήνα!

----------


## glamour_services

Ναι, αργούν πολύ ακόμα!

----------


## GiwrgosP_

Πρεπει να ειδα τωρα προσφατα καμπινα vdsl στη σταση Γηροκομειο στη Λαμπρακη (Τουμπα). Αντε να δουμε επιτελους vdsl και μεις εδω.

----------


## ksavvas

Καλησπέρα, 
Το βάζω και εδώ για να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας...




> Εξοχή όλες οι καμπίνες που έχει η λίστα ήδη λειτουργούν. Νομίζω παίρνω από την 301
> 			
> 		
> 
> Καλησπέρα,
> Μετά από πολύ καιρό, ξαναζωντανεύω το νήμα για να διορθώσω το συμφορουμίτη vastil που έγραψε σε άλλο νήμα
> το παραπάνω.
> Λοιπόν, μετά από έξη μήνες από την ενεργοποίηση των καμπινών στο χωριό, η καταραμένη 319 {η δικιά μου δηλαδη})
> ΔΕΝ έχει ενεργοποιηθεί.
> ...

----------


## masteripper

> Καλησπέρα, 
> Το βάζω και εδώ για να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας...


Τζάμπα και βερεσέ το παλεύεις...επιβεβαιωμένο με τεχνικούς ΟΤΕ...τους έχουν απαγορέψει οποιαδήποτε ενασχόληση με VDSL ....ουσιαστικά έχει μπει ταφόπλακα στην VDSL καθώς "συμφέρει".

----------


## ksavvas

> Τζάμπα και βερεσέ το παλεύεις...επιβεβαιωμένο με τεχνικούς ΟΤΕ...τους έχουν απαγορέψει οποιαδήποτε ενασχόληση με VDSL ....ουσιαστικά έχει μπει ταφόπλακα στην VDSL καθώς "συμφέρει".


Αν και δεν θέλω να πιστέψω κάτι τέτοιο, ας μάς δώσουν εναλλακτική τότε: "Βάλτε FTTB, FTTH και κοστίζει τόσο" 
Νομίζω ότι απλά είναι αδιαφορία. Σιγά μην ασχοληθούνε με μια καμπίνα σε ένα χωριό.
Απομεινάρια παλιάς δημοσιουπαλληλικής νοοτροπίας.

----------


## masteripper

> Αν και δεν θέλω να πιστέψω κάτι τέτοιο, ας μάς δώσουν εναλλακτική τότε: "Βάλτε FTTB, FTTH και κοστίζει τόσο" 
> Νομίζω ότι απλά είναι αδιαφορία. Σιγά μην ασχοληθούνε με μια καμπίνα σε ένα χωριό.
> Απομεινάρια παλιάς δημοσιουπαλληλικής νοοτροπίας.


Εδώ κάνεις μέγα λάθος ....εξυπνάδα είναι...πολύ μεγάλη εξυπνάδα....τόσο έξυπνο που οι μάγκες είναι για Νομπελ οικονομίας....  :Smile:  ...και εγώ έτσι φώναζα και έβριζα...μέχρι που το "έπιασα".. μην το ψάχνεις...απλώς είναι η περίπτωση " και αν σου κάτσει.."

----------


## andresalonika

Παιδιά γνωρίζετε τίποτα για το "μπλακ-άουτ" στον Εύοσμο; Περιοχή Lidl επί της Καραολή προς πλατεία Ευόσμου. Από εχθές δεν υπάρχει ίντερνετ + τηλέφωνο. Άντε χωρίς ίντερνετ θα μπορέσουμε να δουλέψουμε, χωρίς τηλέφωνο όμως έχω ήδη προβλήματα στη δουλειά. 5 Εκπαιδευτήρια και από την στιγμή που ήρθε το voip έχω ήδη εκτεθεί πολλές φορές λόγω έλλειψης τηλεφώνου.  Αυτά πρέπει να τα προβλέπει ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## deniSun

> Παιδιά γνωρίζετε τίποτα για το "μπλακ-άουτ" στον Εύοσμο; Περιοχή Lidl επί της Καραολή προς πλατεία Ευόσμου. Από εχθές δεν υπάρχει ίντερνετ + τηλέφωνο. Άντε χωρίς ίντερνετ θα μπορέσουμε να δουλέψουμε, χωρίς τηλέφωνο όμως έχω ήδη προβλήματα στη δουλειά. 5 Εκπαιδευτήρια και από την στιγμή που ήρθε το voip έχω ήδη εκτεθεί πολλές φορές λόγω έλλειψης τηλεφώνου.  Αυτά πρέπει να τα προβλέπει ο ΟΤΕ.


Εχθές και προχθές μου έτυχε περίπτωση στο κέντρο ΕΡΜΟΥ όπου εμφάνισε περιοδικά μήνυμα σε πελάτη ότι δεν έχει πρόσβαση στο internet γιατί δεν έχει πληρωθεί ο λογαριασμός.
Η κλασική σελίδα της cosmote.
Διορθώθηκε μετά από λίγο πετά από επανεκκίνηση στα ρούτερ.
Φυσικά οι λογαριασμοί ήταν πληρωμένοι και μάλιστα με πάγια εντολή.

Σήμερα στο κέντρο ΑΝΩ ΤΟΥΜΠΑ με αλλαγή καμπίνας είχα περιστατικό όπου ενώ όλα τα led έδειχναν οκ, ο πελάτης δεν είχε internet (ίσως και τηλέφωνο... δεν το έλεγξα).
Με επανεκκίνηση στο ρούτερ ήρθε κανονικά η σύνδεση.

Γενικά ο ΟΤΕ μου δίνει την εντύπωση εταιρείας προς διάλυση τον τελευταίο καιρό.

----------


## kataraman

Απο χτες το απογευμα και συμπληρωσαμε 24ωρες στον ευοσμο χωρις ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο(VDSL) γιατι επεσε ο BRAS που κανει authentication το username και το pass γιαυτο και δεν δινει IP.Η βλαβη ειναι απο μεριας Vodafone γιατι δινει στους αλλους παροχους μεσα απο ΝΕΕΣ δικες τις καμπινες...Αισχος απλα!!!

----------


## vastil

> Τζάμπα και βερεσέ το παλεύεις...επιβεβαιωμένο με τεχνικούς ΟΤΕ...τους έχουν απαγορέψει οποιαδήποτε ενασχόληση με VDSL ....ουσιαστικά έχει μπει ταφόπλακα στην VDSL καθώς "συμφέρει".


Δεν καταλαβαίνω πολλά από αυτά που λες. Το vdsl έχει μεγάλη διείσδυση σε όλη την Ελλάδα. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν περιοχές που δεν πήραν ακόμα και άλλες περιοχές που δεν πρόκειται να πάρουν, αλλά το 70% της χώρας πλέον έχει την υποδομή vdsl.

Πεύκα και Ασβεστοχωρι σε 7 μήνες είχαν vdsl. Για ποιες ταφόπλακες μιλάς;

----------


## masteripper

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω πολλά από αυτά που λες. Το vdsl έχει μεγάλη διείσδυση σε όλη την Ελλάδα. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν περιοχές που δεν πήραν ακόμα και άλλες περιοχές που δεν πρόκειται να πάρουν, αλλά το 70% της χώρας πλέον έχει την υποδομή vdsl.
> 
> Πεύκα και Ασβεστοχωρι σε 7 μήνες είχαν vdsl. Για ποιες ταφόπλακες μιλάς;


Η υπόθεση VDSL έχει "ψοφήσει"...αν έτυχε και πήρες καλώς..ειδάλλως..μην περιμένεις τίποτα αλλο στο μέλλον ....αν δεν πέσουν φράγκα...

----------


## sdikr

Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ που όταν τους ρωτάς κάτι και δεν το ξέρουν σου λένε οτι δεν το γνωρίζουν ή ότι δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτές τις πληροφορίες, υπάρχουν φυσικά και οι παλιοί.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω πολλά από αυτά που λες. Το vdsl έχει μεγάλη διείσδυση σε όλη την Ελλάδα. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν περιοχές που δεν πήραν ακόμα και άλλες περιοχές που δεν πρόκειται να πάρουν, αλλά το 70% της χώρας πλέον έχει την υποδομή vdsl.
> 
> Πεύκα και Ασβεστοχωρι σε 7 μήνες είχαν vdsl. Για ποιες ταφόπλακες μιλάς;


Ίσως το λέει γιατί πλέον μέλλον έχει το ftth και έχω την εντύπωση ότι έρχεται στους παρόχους πιο οικονομικό σε ότι αφορά την εγκατάσταση.. Λιγότερος ενεργός εξοπλισμός & μείον ο χαλκός που έχει..έστω και λίγο το vdsl.. Άσχετα αν πρέπει να σκάψουν το σύμπαν για ftth.. Κάνω λάθος;  :Thinking:

----------


## jkoukos

Λάθος δεν κάνεις, αλλά μέχρι να έρθει η οπτική ίνα σε όλα τα σπίτια όλης της χώρας, κάτι που χρειάστηκε πάνω από 50 χρόνια για τον χαλκό, έχουμε πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μας.
Ο χαλκός και το DSL, θα μας συντροφεύει πολύ καιρό ακόμη (όχι μόνο στην χώρα μας) και δεν έχει μπει καμία ταφόπλακα.

----------


## ksavvas

> Καλησπέρα, 
> Το βάζω και εδώ για να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας...


Να κάνω quote στον εαυτό μου και να αναφέρω ότι μετά απο ένα πενθήμερο συγχρονισμένος στα 8001/4999 και δήλωση βλάβης, εχθές το πρωί μετά απο μια σύντομη διακοπή 20 λεπτών:


Ίσως μας διαβάζουνε, ίσως ήρθε το πλήρωμα του χρόνου αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν υφίσταται πλέον και το θέμα θεωρείται λήξαν.
Να ευχαριστήσω όσους τεχνικούς της Cosmote δούλεψαν για την αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος που με ταλαιπωρούσε περίπου ένα εξάμηνο.

Case closed!

----------


## Jackal7

Το πρωί αρίθμησαν τις καμπίνες από την wind,αυτό σημαίνει ότι σύντομα θα δοθεί το γρήγορο ίντερνετ  σε χρήση άμεσα;

- - - Updated - - -

Περιοχή Αμπελοκήπων-Ξηροκρίνης

----------


## Livas

> Το πρωί αρίθμησαν τις καμπίνες από την wind,αυτό σημαίνει ότι σύντομα θα δοθεί το γρήγορο ίντερνετ  σε χρήση άμεσα;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Περιοχή Αμπελοκήπων-Ξηροκρίνης



Έχουν παρει παράταση μέχρι Q3/2020.
Μην ελπίζεις πολλα σύντομα. Και οτι πηραν νούμερα δεν σημαίνει τίποτα ακομα.
Με ρυθμούς χελώνας προχωράει το vdsl vectoring Στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## jacobgr

Livas στην γειτονιά μας αρχίσαν να δίνουν πάντως. Οι καμπίνες στην Ακροπόλεως με Καβάλας και με Αγ. Αντωνίου δίνουν 200άρι εδώ και 2 βδομάδες περίπου. Η δικιά μου στον Αγ. Ραφαήλ τπτ...

----------


## Livas

> Livas στην γειτονιά μας αρχίσαν να δίνουν πάντως. Οι καμπίνες στην Ακροπόλεως με Καβάλας και με Αγ. Αντωνίου δίνουν 200άρι εδώ και 2 βδομάδες περίπου. Η δικιά μου στον Αγ. Ραφαήλ τπτ...


 Σοβαρά τώρα? Δίνουν όντως η ψαρεύουν απλα κοσμο?!
Γιατι εχει γίνει αυτο τεχνικοί της wind να χτυπάνε πόρτες και να λένε οτι θα σας συνδέσουμε σε οπτική ινα μέχρι το σπίτι.  Το λέω γιατί 2 γνωστοί μου την πάτησαν και ο ενας ακομα τρέχει...

Παστερ με Καλλιθέας πάντως τίποτα ακόμα. 
* ναι όντως ακροπόλεως δίνει μέχρι 200 αλλα και 61€ λίγο τσούζει.  Χεχεχε!

Καλα πιστεύω μέχρι να φύγω για εξωτερικό που σκέφτομαι δεν θα έχει περαστεί στην περιοχή μου ακομα. :Smile:

----------


## gavliador

> Σοβαρά τώρα? Δίνουν όντως η ψαρεύουν απλα κοσμο?!
> Γιατι εχει γίνει αυτο τεχνικοί της wind να χτυπάνε πόρτες και να λένε οτι θα σας συνδέσουμε σε οπτική ινα μέχρι το σπίτι.  Το λέω γιατί 2 γνωστοί μου την πάτησαν και ο ενας ακομα τρέχει...


Δεν είναι τεχνικοί της wind. Από το τμήμα πωλήσεων είναι (και δεν είχαν ιδέα για το τι πράγμα μιλούσαν). Πέρασαν και από τη δική μου πόρτα (Άνω πόλη) και έλεγαν ότι η wind είχε στήσει το δίκτυο στη περιοχή, κάτι που είναι εντελώς λάθος μιας και στο ΑΚ ΑΠ. ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ήταν υπεύθυνη η Voda. Όταν τους το είπα αυτό επέμεναν ότι το δίκτυο το είχε στήσει η wind. Οπότε προσοχή! Λένε το οτιδήποτε προκειμένου να μαζέψουν πελάτες.

----------


## Livas

> Δεν είναι τεχνικοί της wind. Από το τμήμα πωλήσεων είναι (και δεν είχαν ιδέα για το τι πράγμα μιλούσαν). Πέρασαν και από τη δική μου πόρτα (Άνω πόλη) και έλεγαν ότι η wind είχε στήσει το δίκτυο στη περιοχή, κάτι που είναι εντελώς λάθος μιας και στο ΑΚ ΑΠ. ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ήταν υπεύθυνη η Voda. Όταν τους το είπα αυτό επέμεναν ότι το δίκτυο το είχε στήσει η wind. Οπότε προσοχή! Λένε το οτιδήποτε προκειμένου να μαζέψουν πελάτες.


Ναι εχεις δίκιο. 
Τμήμα πωλήσεων..
Πάντως ειναι για απευθείας καταγγελία.  Εντελώς παραπλάνηση και εξαπάτηση κάνουν στεγνά....
Αλλα Ελλάδα εδω άκρη δεν βγαίνει.  :Smile:

----------


## Jackal7

Πριν το Πάσχα περνούσαν για προσφορές από την wind,στην δυτική πλευρά της Ξηροκρήνης,το έργο ξεκίνησε μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου,από ιδιωτική εταιρία,και πριν μία εβδομάδα που τους ρώτησα,μου είπανε σε κάνα δίμηνο θα είναι έτοιμο προς χρήση.Ταχύτητα 100αρα λογικά,γιατί τόση έχει και η ανατολική πλευρά,όπου εκεί ήδη τοποθέτησε καμπίνες η vodafone.

----------


## Sandbird

Περιοχή Αγ. Παύλου, Συκιές...μου λέει η Forthnet υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα αλλα για 100mbs όχι 50...από τον Ιούλιο κιόλας.
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρχει διαθεσ. για 50....μόνο 100.
Με το ζόρι δλδ 34.90 τον μήνα !!!!! 
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ?

----------


## optostyle

Ανω πολη παντως που εκανα μεταφορα απο Πολιχνη που ειχα 50αρα στη wind, μου ειπαν οτι θα την εχω παλι

----------


## Sandbird

> Ανω πολη παντως που εκανα μεταφορα απο Πολιχνη που ειχα 50αρα στη wind, μου ειπαν οτι θα την εχω παλι


Καλά η Wind ακόμα και προσωπική επίσκεψη από τον Άγιο Βασίλη θα σου υποσχεθεί για να πας σ'αυτούς.

----------


## deniSun

> Περιοχή Αγ. Παύλου, Συκιές...μου λέει η Forthnet υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα αλλα για 100mbs όχι 50...από τον Ιούλιο κιόλας.
> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρχει διαθεσ. για 50....μόνο 100.
> Με το ζόρι δλδ 34.90 τον μήνα !!!!! 
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ?


Ξανά ρώτα τους.
Πολύ περίεργο να δίνουν μόνο 100 και όχι 50.
Απ ότι βλέπω υπάρχει ακόμα το 50άρι σαν πακέτο.

----------


## Sandbird

Μίλησα με το εμπορικό τμήμα....μόνο 100αρι έχει, δεν διαθέτει λέει 50άρι η vodafone (μεταπωλητές αφού είναι η Forthnet)
Στο site τους φυσικά η Voda δεν δείχνει να υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα οπότε επικρατεί ένα μπάχαλο.

----------


## sdikr

> Ξανά ρώτα τους.
> Πολύ περίεργο να δίνουν μόνο 100 και όχι 50.
> Απ ότι βλέπω υπάρχει ακόμα το 50άρι σαν πακέτο.


Μπορεί να μην τους συμφέρει το πόσο που ζητάει ο 3ος πάροχος για να παρέχει 50αρά

Βλέπω πως ακόμα παίζει προσφορά στα 29  http://www.nova.gr/gr/hot-deals/nova2play-internet100/

----------


## Sandbird

Καλά την Δευτέρα θα πάρω τηλ. την vodafone να μάθω τι δίνει....από 49€ το 2μηνο σε 84€ δε τα δίνω με την καμία στην Forthnet.
Αν έχει 50αρα η vodafone θα πάω εκεί....και μη τολμήσουν να με πάρουν τηλ. μετά να προσπαθήσουν να με πάρουν πίσω......με 9600 συγχρονισμό να μη πω τι να πάνε να κάνουν.
Σήμερα είχα 800 ping και έτσι ξαφνικά έπεσα στα 9600 από τα 11000 (με snr margin 6 παρακαλώ)....ακομα περιμένω με πάρει τηλ. το super duper τμήμα τους.....να με βάλει πάλι να βγάζω μπριζάκια και χαζομάρες λες και δε ξέρουν ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μέσα στο σπίτι.....
Τους έχω βαρεθεί πια

----------


## sdikr

> Καλά την Δευτέρα θα πάρω τηλ. την vodafone να μάθω τι δίνει....από 49€ το 2μηνο σε 84€ δε τα δίνω με την καμία στην Forthnet.
> Αν έχει 50αρα η vodafone θα πάω εκεί....και μη τολμήσουν να με πάρουν τηλ. μετά να προσπαθήσουν να με πάρουν πίσω......με 9600 συγχρονισμό να μη πω τι να πάνε να κάνουν.
> Σήμερα είχα 800 ping και έτσι ξαφνικά έπεσα στα 9600 από τα 11000 (με snr margin 6 παρακαλώ)....ακομα περιμένω με πάρει τηλ. το super duper τμήμα τους.....να με βάλει πάλι να βγάζω μπριζάκια και χαζομάρες λες και δε ξέρουν ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μέσα στο σπίτι.....
> Τους έχω βαρεθεί πια


Η vodafone τα 50  τα έχει 30 ευρώ τον μήνα, 25 δεν θα το βρείς πουθενά

----------


## Sandbird

30 είναι μια χαρά...άλλο 60 το 2μηνο και άλλο 85.
Πάντως αν αληθεύει το 100αρι μόνο είναι μεγάλη αλητεία.

----------


## Jackal7

Στην περιοχή της Ξηροκρήνης,ξεκίνησε έργα η δεδδηε,ίσως να είναι για το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών.Οι εταιρίες επικαλούνται ότι υπάρχει μεγάλη καθυστέρηση από την δεδδηε να δώσει ρεύμα στις καμπίνες,και για αυτό τον λόγο,αργεί να ενεργοποιηθεί το δίκτυο.

----------


## Iris07

*O ΟΤΕ σας έβαλε κάμποσες νέες καμπίνες για FTTH στην 2η ετήσια ανάθεση!*

Τσεκάρετε την λίστα!

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...83%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## Jackal7

Το έργο στην περιοχή Αμπελοκήπων Θεσσαλονίκης και δυτικής πλευράς Ξηροκρήνης,ανέλαβε η wind,οι καμπίνες έχουν τοποθετηθεί,η δεδδηε αργεί να δώσει ρεύμα.Τώρα αν αναφέρει η λίστα για δεύτερο τρίμηνο του νέου έτους,και αυτό παίζεται,πάντως σωστά με είχε ενημερώσει ο τεχνικός του έργου,όταν τον ρώτησα για πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί,μου είπε σε κάνα εξάμηνο και βλέπουμε!

----------


## kmano

Από χθες το site της wind δίνει διαθεσιμότητα 50-200 για την περιοχή Ακροπόλεως - Α. Παπανδρέου Μετέωρα.

----------


## Livas

Επισης δινει διαθεσιμότητα η wind μεχρι 200 και στην καμπίνα παστερ με Καλλιθέας που ειναι.  
Για μετεωρα !

----------


## jacobgr

> Επισης δινει διαθεσιμότητα η wind μεχρι 200 και στην καμπίνα παστερ με Καλλιθέας που ειναι.  
> Για μετεωρα !


Μόνο την 207 στον Αγ. Ραφαήλ δεν ενεργοποίησαν ακόμη  :Evil:  :Crying:  :Thumb down:

----------


## kmano

Σήμερα το πρωί το άλλαξαν κ ξαναδινουν μόνο 24. Απίστευτοι!

----------


## Livas

> Μόνο την 207 στον Αγ. Ραφαήλ δεν ενεργοποίησαν ακόμη


Και η φαση ειναι οτι φεύγω σε ενα μηνα περίπου Γερμανία για δουλειά.  Και αν ολα πανε καλα θα μείνω για εκει.
Τοσο καιρό περίμενα Τώρα βρήκαν να το ενεργοποιησουν...  γκαντεμιά!!!

----------


## kataraman

Στην περιοχη της μενεμενης εχουν περασει καμπινες της WIND τις γεφυρωσαν με τις παλιες αριθμησαν και απεξω τις καμπινες...Ξερουμε περιπου ποτε ειναι υποτιθεται να μπουνε σε λειτουργεια???Εχει ακουσει κανεις τιποτα???

----------


## deniSun

> Στην περιοχη της μενεμενης εχουν περασει καμπινες της WIND τις γεφυρωσαν με τις παλιες αριθμησαν και απεξω τις καμπινες...Ξερουμε περιπου ποτε ειναι υποτιθεται να μπουνε σε λειτουργεια???Εχει ακουσει κανεις τιποτα???


Η κλασική ερώτηση...
Όχι.
Δεν μπορεί να σου το πει κανείς με σιγουριά.
Και να σου πει κάποιος... μην το δένεις κόμπο.

----------


## jacobgr

Καλησπέρα,
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς (ή τουλάχιστον μήπως ξέρει αν μπορούμε να μάθουμε από κάπου) γιατί κόλλησε η 207 της wind στα Μετέωρα (ΑΚ ΒΑΡΝΑΣ, Δίπλα στην 180 του ΟΤΕ).
Είναι νομίζω η μόνη που δεν δουλεύει ακόμη στην περιοχή  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## glamour_services

Ηλεκτροδότηση? Και την 151 δίπλα στην 166 του Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά τώρα της έδωσαν ρεύμα παρότι νόμιζα εσφαλμένα ότι δούλευε εδώ και καιρό!
Παρεμπιπτόντως ξεκίνησαν και σε μένα οι απώλειες λόγω ενεργοποίησης VDSL με αύξηση του crosstalk. Από 17 σε 15, μικρή διαφορά αλλά το καμπανάκι άρχισε να χτυπάει.... την inalan μου μέσα!!!

----------


## jacobgr

Ναι δεν πρέπει να πήρε ρεύμα ακόμη. Απλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ξέμεινε αυτή μόνο (^&%&^%^%$#$@)...

----------


## Jim Black

Για τις καμπίνες στην Στρατού στην Πολίχνη μήπως ξέρουμε αν έχουμε καμία εξέλιξη;

----------


## logothetis

Καλησπέρα κ Χρόνια πολλά,

Μετακομίζουμε μια εταιρεία πληροφορικής στην πυλαία (Εγνατία) και πριν προχωρήσουμε σε υπογραφή συμβολαίων, αλλαγή καταστατικού κτλ, ζητήσαμε απο την nova να μας διαβεβαιώσει ότι θα έχουμε τουλαχιστον 100ρα vdsl. Και μας ειπαν οτι σιγουρα θα έχουμε. Τώρα, λίγο πριν προχωρήσουμε σε μετακόμιση μας είπαν κ από την nova κ από τον οτε οτι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα.. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κ μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει, υπάρχει κάποια άλλη διαδικασία που μπορώ να ακολουθήσω;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα κ Χρόνια πολλά,
> 
> Μετακομίζουμε μια εταιρεία πληροφορικής στην πυλαία (Εγνατία) και πριν προχωρήσουμε σε υπογραφή συμβολαίων, αλλαγή καταστατικού κτλ, ζητήσαμε απο την nova να μας διαβεβαιώσει ότι θα έχουμε τουλαχιστον 100ρα vdsl. Και μας ειπαν οτι σιγουρα θα έχουμε. Τώρα, λίγο πριν προχωρήσουμε σε μετακόμιση μας είπαν κ από την nova κ από τον οτε οτι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα.. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κ μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει, υπάρχει κάποια άλλη διαδικασία που μπορώ να ακολουθήσω;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια


Δες αν υπάρχει kv και από ποια εταιρεία.
Επίσης δες πόση απόσταση έχεις από το Κέντρο.

----------


## logothetis

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολυ για την απαντηση σου. Βλέπω στα 300m το ID: 6070-181 ISP: OTE Type: VDSL. Υπάρχει κ άλλο πιο κοντά, αλλά δεν έχει απευθείας δρόμο (φαντάζομαι οι γραμμές ακολουθούν την "διαδρομή των δρόμων". Aυτό συμφωνα μ αυτον τον χάρτη: http://fttxgr.eu/map?

----------


## deniSun

> Σ' ευχαριστώ πολυ για την απαντηση σου. Βλέπω στα 300m το ID: 6070-181 ISP: OTE Type: VDSL. Υπάρχει κ άλλο πιο κοντά, αλλά δεν έχει απευθείας δρόμο (φαντάζομαι οι γραμμές ακολουθούν την "διαδρομή των δρόμων". Aυτό συμφωνα μ αυτον τον χάρτη: http://fttxgr.eu/map?


Ο χάρτης είναι από χρήστες.
Δεν είναι επίσημος.
Εξ άλλου... μπορεί να είναι μια καμπίνα απέναντί σου αλλά εσύ να παίρνεις από άλλη.
Οπότε δες από ποια καμπίνα παίρνεις και δες αν είναι έχει αλλαχθεί.

----------


## masteripper

> Καλησπέρα κ Χρόνια πολλά,
> 
> Μετακομίζουμε μια εταιρεία πληροφορικής στην πυλαία (Εγνατία) και πριν προχωρήσουμε σε υπογραφή συμβολαίων, αλλαγή καταστατικού κτλ, ζητήσαμε απο την nova να μας διαβεβαιώσει ότι θα έχουμε τουλαχιστον 100ρα vdsl. Και μας ειπαν οτι σιγουρα θα έχουμε. Τώρα, λίγο πριν προχωρήσουμε σε μετακόμιση μας είπαν κ από την nova κ από τον οτε οτι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα.. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κ μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει, υπάρχει κάποια άλλη διαδικασία που μπορώ να ακολουθήσω;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια


Αν δεν εξασφαλίσεις ότι σίγουρα θα υπάρχει γραμμη καλύτερα να μην κάνετε την μετακόμιση...δες αν ο γείτονας έχει γραμμή ...και "καλή"...πάρε γραπτή διαβεβαίωση ότι σιγουρα υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα τόσο απο υποδομή όσο και απο διαθέσιμες θύρες...και μετά όλα τα άλλα....ΑΝ κάτι δεν είναι όπως "πρέπει"...ενημέρωσε τον ιδιοκτήτη ότι ΔΕΝ και με ελαφρα πηδηματάκια βρείτε εγκαταστάσεις όπου είναι όλοι πάνω (Καρτελ + INALAN + HCN)

----------


## Jackal7

Καλησπέρα και καλή εβδομάδα,καλή Πρωτοχρονιά.Πριν λίγο,συνάντησα τεχνικό,έκανε δοκιμές σε καμπίνα που έχει τοποθετηθεί στην Ξηροκρήνη,στην μεριά που συνορεύει με Αμπελόκηπους,τον ρώτησα πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί και μου απάντησε σύντομα,αλλά και ότι η ταχύτητα θα φτάνει 200άρα!Μένει να φανεί αν ισχύσουν αυτά,γιατί η δεδδηε,δεν δίνει ρεύμα,με αποτέλεσμα να χαλάει και ο εξοπλισμός στις καμπίνες,και έτσι να πηγαίνει πολύ πιο μετά η ενεργοποίηση του γρήγορου ίντερνετ!

----------


## vastil

> Καλησπέρα και καλή εβδομάδα,καλή Πρωτοχρονιά.Πριν λίγο,συνάντησα τεχνικό,έκανε δοκιμές σε καμπίνα που έχει τοποθετηθεί στην Ξηροκρήνη,στην μεριά που συνορεύει με Αμπελόκηπους,τον ρώτησα πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί και μου απάντησε σύντομα,αλλά και ότι η ταχύτητα θα φτάνει 200άρα!Μένει να φανεί αν ισχύσουν αυτά,γιατί η δεδδηε,δεν δίνει ρεύμα,με αποτέλεσμα να χαλάει και ο εξοπλισμός στις καμπίνες,και έτσι να πηγαίνει πολύ πιο μετά η ενεργοποίηση του γρήγορου ίντερνετ!


Από τη στιγμή που συνδέσει ο δεδηε μετράς 1.5 με 2 μήνες και συνδεεσαι.

----------


## deniSun

> Από τη στιγμή που συνδέσει ο δεδηε μετράς 1.5 με 2 μήνες και συνδεεσαι.


Θεωρητικό αυτό.

----------


## alexis94

Διαθεσιμότητα VDSL στο Site της Cosmote,με σταθερό μου βγάζει μη διαθέσιμο,με οδό μου βγάζει το αίτημα θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο.
Περιοχή Τριανδρίας.Τι ισχύει από τα 2;
Έχει λίγες μέρες που μπήκε Καφαο απέναντι μου

----------


## deniSun

> Διαθεσιμότητα VDSL στο Site της Cosmote,με σταθερό μου βγάζει μη διαθέσιμο,με οδό μου βγάζει το αίτημα θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο.
> Περιοχή Τριανδρίας.Τι ισχύει από τα 2;
> Έχει λίγες μέρες που μπήκε Καφαο απέναντι μου


Το ίδιο πράγμα λένε και τα δύο.
Το ότι αλλάχτηκε η καμπίνα δεν σημαίνει κάτι.
Πρέπει να περιμένεις για ηλεκτροδότηση, ενεργοποίηση κλπ.
Μετά θα το δώσουν στο σύστημά τους για διαθεσιμότητα.
Μέχρι τότε ακόμα όλοι θα το βλέπουν ως μη διαθέσιμο.

----------


## Andrianos

Καλησπέρα! Λοιπον εχω 24 Wind και κλασσικα πιανω 7-8/1, εχω ζητησει ηδη αναβαθμισει απο Wind σε VDSL μιας και καμια αλλη εταιρια δεν μου το προσφερει..
στα 100 μετρα περιπου και ισως λιγοτερο υπαρχει μια καμπινα VDSL Vodafone (οπτικες ινες) ειναι εκει εδω και 1μιση χρονο γενικα ολα τα καφαο εδω γυρω φτιαχτηκαν απο την Vodafone αλλα η Vodafone δεν μου προσφερει VDSL και ρωτω εγω τωρα..  απο που θα παρω VDSL ? η Wind επισης μου ειπε οτι μπορει να μου προσφερει και 100αρι Fiber μεχρι το σπιτι.
επισης μου ειπε οτι το 50αρι που θα βαλω θα ειναι με Fiber μεχρι την καμπινα και απο την καμπινα σπιτι με χαλκο.
Αν η καμπινα ειναι αυτη της Vodafone να περιμενω καλες ταχυτητες;


Απορω αν θα πιανω εστω 40 :Ρ

και 100 μετρα πολλα ειπα.. υπαρχουν 2 καφαο VDSL και τα δυο ειναι 60 μετρα απο την πολυκατοικια μου.

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα! Λοιπον εχω 24 Wind και κλασσικα πιανω 7-8/1, εχω ζητησει ηδη αναβαθμισει απο Wind σε VDSL μιας και καμια αλλη εταιρια δεν μου το προσφερει..
> στα 100 μετρα περιπου και ισως λιγοτερο υπαρχει μια καμπινα VDSL Vodafone (οπτικες ινες) ειναι εκει εδω και 1μιση χρονο γενικα ολα τα καφαο εδω γυρω φτιαχτηκαν απο την Vodafone αλλα η Vodafone δεν μου προσφερει VDSL και ρωτω εγω τωρα..  απο που θα παρω VDSL ? η Wind επισης μου ειπε οτι μπορει να μου προσφερει και 100αρι Fiber μεχρι το σπιτι.
> επισης μου ειπε οτι το 50αρι που θα βαλω θα ειναι με Fiber μεχρι την καμπινα και απο την καμπινα σπιτι με χαλκο.
> Αν η καμπινα ειναι αυτη της Vodafone να περιμενω καλες ταχυτητες;
> 
> 
> Απορω αν θα πιανω εστω 40 :Ρ
> 
> και 100 μετρα πολλα ειπα.. υπαρχουν 2 καφαο VDSL και τα δυο ειναι 60 μετρα απο την πολυκατοικια μου.


Δεν έχει σημασία ποιανού είναι η καμπίνα.
Οι ταχύτητες είναι ίδιες.
Το πόσο θα συγχρονίσεις εξαρτάται από την ποιότητα του καλωδίου σου από την καμπίνα έως το σπίτι σου.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλησπέρα! Λοιπον εχω 24 Wind και κλασσικα πιανω 7-8/1, εχω ζητησει ηδη αναβαθμισει απο Wind σε VDSL μιας και καμια αλλη εταιρια δεν μου το προσφερει..
> στα 100 μετρα περιπου και ισως λιγοτερο υπαρχει μια καμπινα VDSL Vodafone (οπτικες ινες) ειναι εκει εδω και 1μιση χρονο γενικα ολα τα καφαο εδω γυρω φτιαχτηκαν απο την Vodafone αλλα η Vodafone δεν μου προσφερει VDSL και ρωτω εγω τωρα..  απο που θα παρω VDSL ? η Wind επισης μου ειπε οτι μπορει να μου προσφερει και 100αρι Fiber μεχρι το σπιτι.
> επισης μου ειπε οτι το 50αρι που θα βαλω θα ειναι με Fiber μεχρι την καμπινα και απο την καμπινα σπιτι με χαλκο.
> Αν η καμπινα ειναι αυτη της Vodafone να περιμενω καλες ταχυτητες;
> 
> 
> Απορω αν θα πιανω εστω 40 :Ρ
> 
> και 100 μετρα πολλα ειπα.. υπαρχουν 2 καφαο VDSL και τα δυο ειναι 60 μετρα απο την πολυκατοικια μου.


Statistics please..

----------


## Andrianos

Δεν ξερω αν εστειλα αυτα που πρεπει. 
1. http://prnt.sc/ql157f
2. http://prnt.sc/ql15dv

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν ξερω αν εστειλα αυτα που πρεπει. 
> 1. http://prnt.sc/ql157f
> 2. http://prnt.sc/ql15dv


Μια χαρά τα έβαλες.. Η γραμμή δείχνει σχετικά οκ για την απόσταση της, αν κ είχε κάποιο περιθώριο για 2-3Μ παραπάνω ίσως.. 
Αλλά για να δούμε πως θα πάει η αναβάθμιση σε vdsl..

----------


## Andrianos

στο σπιτι μου το καλωδιο ethernet που φτανει στο pc ειναι 10 μετρα. αν εχει σχεση αυτο..

Τεσπα θα ενημερωσω οταν ερθει! ελπιζω να μην ειναι απογοητευση :Ρ

----------


## GregoirX23

> στο σπιτι μου το καλωδιο ethernet που φτανει στο pc ειναι 10 μετρα. αν εχει σχεση αυτο..
> 
> Τεσπα θα ενημερωσω οταν ερθει! ελπιζω να μην ειναι απογοητευση :Ρ




Off Topic


		Καμία.. Τα 10 μέτρα δεν είναι τίποτα για καλώδιο δικτύου..

----------


## anastasis14

Τούμπα που ήταν να γίνει Q3/2019 από Vodafone τι παίζει? Πήρε παράταση?

----------


## deniSun

> Τούμπα που ήταν να γίνει Q3/2019 από Vodafone τι παίζει? Πήρε παράταση?


Πονεμένη ιστορία...

----------


## JX

2024, καπου εκει το βλεπω

----------


## deniSun

Έχουν καθυστερήσει πάρα πολύ τα έργα εκεί.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έχουν καθυστερήσει πάρα πολύ τα έργα εκεί.


Να ήταν μόνο εκεί..  :Whistle: 

- - - Updated - - -

Ποιος πάροχος την έχει αναλάβει τη περιοχή εκεί; :Thinking:

----------


## YAziDis

> Να ήταν μόνο εκεί.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ποιος πάροχος την έχει αναλάβει τη περιοχή εκεί;


Η vodafone

----------


## Morx

Παιδες τα φωτα σας.

Πριν αρκετους μηνες μπηκε καινουρια καμπινα της Wind στην περιοχη μου διπλα απο την παναρχαια του ΟΤΕ.
Μεσα Δεκεμβριου καθως παρακολουθαγα το site τους για πολυ καιρο, ειδα πως εμφανιζει διαθεσιμοτητα επιτελους για VDSL.
Σπευδω και κανω αιτηση φορητοτητας.

Λαμβανω ενημερωση για την αιτηση της φορητότητας και σε καποια φαση το εξης μηνυμα που αναφέρει:

"ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ Η ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ ΣΑΣ ΧΧΧΧ-ΧΧΧΧΧΧ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ ΣΕ ΑΝΑΜΟΝΗ. ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΚ ΝΕΟΥ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ"




Στελνω ενα μηνυμα λοιπον στο ΦΒ μηπως και μαθω κατι παραπανω... και μου λενε το εξης:

"Αναμένουμε απο τον δημόσιο πάροχο να ορίσει πιθανή ημερομηνία κατασκευής"







Τι σκατα συμβαινει; Πρωτη φορα μπλεκω με wind και η απαντηση δημοσιος παροχος ειναι απλα γελοια στα δικα μου ματια.
Ποσο μαλλον οταν η ρημαδα η καμπινα γραφει WIND. Τι τυποποιημενες βλακειες ειναι αυτες;

----------


## deniSun

> Παιδες τα φωτα σας.
> 
> Πριν αρκετους μηνες μπηκε καινουρια καμπινα της Wind στην περιοχη μου διπλα απο την παναρχαια του ΟΤΕ.
> Μεσα Δεκεμβριου καθως παρακολουθαγα το site τους για πολυ καιρο, ειδα πως εμφανιζει διαθεσιμοτητα επιτελους για VDSL.
> Σπευδω και κανω αιτηση φορητοτητας.
> 
> Λαμβανω ενημερωση για την αιτηση της φορητότητας και σε καποια φαση το εξης μηνυμα που αναφέρει:
> 
> "ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ Η ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ ΣΑΣ ΧΧΧΧ-ΧΧΧΧΧΧ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ ΣΕ ΑΝΑΜΟΝΗ. ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΚ ΝΕΟΥ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ"
> ...


Λογικά η καμπίνα είναι άλλου παρόχου και η wind νοικιάζει εξοπλισμό.

----------


## Iris07

> Τι σκατα συμβαινει; Πρωτη φορα μπλεκω με wind και η απαντηση δημοσιος παροχος ειναι απλα γελοια στα δικα μου ματια.
> Ποσο μαλλον οταν η ρημαδα η καμπινα γραφει WIND. Τι τυποποιημενες βλακειες ειναι αυτες;


Ξέρεις εάν κάποιος άλλος έχει πάρει VDSL από αυτήν την καμπίνα ?

Το καφάο του OTE πόσο παλιό είναι ..?
Εάν μπορείς βάλε μία φώτο..

Μπορεί ο OTE να μην έχει τελειώσει την σύνδεση του καφάο του με την καμπίνα της Wind..
ή υπάρχει και περίπτωση να θέλει αλλαγή το καφάο του OTE..

βλέπω ότι λες πανάρχαιο καφάο..

----------


## Morx

> Παιδες τα φωτα σας.
> 
> Πριν αρκετους μηνες *μπηκε καινουρια καμπινα της Wind στην περιοχη μου διπλα απο την παναρχαια του ΟΤΕ*.
> Μεσα Δεκεμβριου καθως παρακολουθαγα το site τους για πολυ καιρο, ειδα πως εμφανιζει διαθεσιμοτητα επιτελους για VDSL.
> Σπευδω και κανω αιτηση φορητοτητας.






> Λογικά η καμπίνα είναι άλλου παρόχου και η wind νοικιάζει εξοπλισμό.







> Το καφάο του OTE πόσο παλιό είναι ..?
> Εάν μπορείς βάλε μία φώτο..
> 
> Μπορεί ο OTE να μην έχει τελειώσει την σύνδεση του καφάο του με την καμπίνα της Wind..
> ή υπάρχει και περίπτωση να θέλει αλλαγή το καφάο του OTE..
> 
> βλέπω ότι λες πανάρχαιο καφάο..



Οπως εγραψα και το ξαναγραφω:
Μπηκε καινουρια καμπινα με το λογοτυπο της WIND.

Η καμπινα, ειναι αυτη:

http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8788

Διπλα απο αυτη την ομορφια:
https://goo.gl/maps/SgBzsQXPif5BigxQ7

----------


## jkoukos

Η οικοδομή σου και όλες στην χώρα χωρίς καμία εξαίρεση, συνδέονται με το χάλκινο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.
Η Wind ανέλαβε την περιοχή σου και εγκατέστησε νέες καμπίνες δίπλα ή πλησίον της αντίστοιχης του ΟΤΕ. 
Οι δύο καμπίνες θα συνδεθούν μεταξύ τους με καλώδιο, ώστε να μπορέσει η Wind να σας δώσει υπηρεσία VDSL.

Για τον λόγο αυτό σου δόθηκε η απάντηση από την εταιρεία και τους φίλους από πάνω.

----------


## Iris07

> Διπλα απο αυτη την ομορφια:
> https://goo.gl/maps/SgBzsQXPif5BigxQ7


  

Ωχ.. το έχουν βάψει κι' όλας για να μην διαλυθεί τελείως..  :Cool: 
Όπως φαίνεται το καφάο αυτό είναι του παλαιού τύπου.. με βίδες μέσα.. (φώτο 1)

Γενικά όλα αυτά τα παλιά.. έχουν το κακό τους το χάλι μέσα..
Αν δεν δεις το καθένα ανοικτό, δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις!  :Cool: 

Κανονικά αυτά ο OTE τα αλλάζει με κάποιο νέου τύπου ADSL, (φώτο 2) όταν βάζει κάποιος άλλος πάροχος δίπλα του καμπίνα VDSL..
για να γίνει σωστά και καλύτερα η σύνδεση με την καμπίνα VDSL της Wind..

Όπως είπε και ο φίλος jkoukos, πάλι από το καφάο του OTE θα πάρεις σύνδεση..

- - - Updated - - -

Απλά η Wind.. (και οι άλλοι πάροχοι τα ίδια κάνουν..)
προσπαθούν να πιάσουν πρώτοι-πρώτοι, πελάτες.. στα νέα δίκτυα..  :Cool:

----------


## Morx

> Η οικοδομή σου και όλες στην χώρα χωρίς καμία εξαίρεση, συνδέονται με το χάλκινο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.
> Η Wind ανέλαβε την περιοχή σου και εγκατέστησε νέες καμπίνες δίπλα ή πλησίον της αντίστοιχης του ΟΤΕ. 
> Οι δύο καμπίνες θα συνδεθούν μεταξύ τους με καλώδιο, ώστε να μπορέσει η Wind να σας δώσει υπηρεσία VDSL.
> 
> Για τον λόγο αυτό σου δόθηκε η απάντηση από την εταιρεία και τους φίλους από πάνω.


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την υπερπληρη απαντηση!  :Worthy: 


Θα πρεπει να περιμενω να αναβαθμιστει και η καμπινα του ΟΤΕ ή απλα θα γινει παρακαμψη φανταζομαι?

----------


## jkoukos

Το αν θα αλλαχθεί και η καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ με νέα, όπως γράφει και ο Iris07, εξαρτάται από τον ΟΤΕ και την κατάσταση των συνδέσεων εσωτερικά αυτής. Δεν είναι αναγκαία συνθήκη η αλλαγή της.
Δεν υπάρχει ποτέ παράκαμψη της καμπίνας του ΟΤΕ. Μόνο μέσω αυτής συνδεόμαστε.

Η γραμμή σου σήμερα είναι Σπίτι > καμπίνα ΟΤΕ > αστικό κέντρο > DSLAM παρόχου σου. Όλα αυτά με χάλκινο καλώδιο για συγχρονισμό και πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο.
Η γραμμή σου αύριο θα είναι με χάλκινο καλώδιο Σπίτι > καμπίνα ΟΤΕ > DSLAM στην καμπίνα της Wind (για τον συγχρονισμό). Μετά με οπτική ίνα θα πηγαίνει στο αστικό κέντρο και από εκεί στο δίκτυο του παρόχου σου για πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## Morx

Αρα επι της ουσιας 100% ιδιοκτητο δικτυο εχει η Inalan κλπ αντιστοιχες εταιρειες.
Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες.

Ποσο θα παρει να συνδεθω μετα την αιτηση φορητοτητας γνωριζουμε;;

----------


## jkoukos

Κανονικά θέλει το πολύ περίπου 2 βδομάδες, αλλά με τις νέες καμπίνες και την σύνδεση με τις αντίστοιχες του ΟΤΕ (όταν την περιοχή την έχει αναλάβει άλλος εκτός του ΟΤΕ, όπως σε σένα), δεν υπάρχει κάποια στάνταρτ απάντηση.

----------


## Morx

> Κανονικά θέλει το πολύ περίπου 2 βδομάδες, αλλά με τις νέες καμπίνες και την σύνδεση με τις αντίστοιχες του ΟΤΕ (όταν την περιοχή την έχει αναλάβει άλλος εκτός του ΟΤΕ, όπως σε σένα), δεν υπάρχει κάποια στάνταρτ απάντηση.


Ε νταξει, εκανα 1 χρονο υπομονη (εκ του οποιου οι 3 μηνες ηταν standby για μεταφορα γραμμης) με την Nova εδω και το αρχαιο δικτυο με τις καμπινες του ΟΤΕ (ADSL 7Mbit με lag στο θεο!).

Μπορω να αντεξω κι αλλο ειδικα αν προκειται για VDSL.
Συγχρονιζω λιγοτερο απ'οτι το 2010 στην εποχη του 4K streaming ημαρτον αναθεμα τις υποδομες για Ελλαδιστάν!

----------


## Andrianos

Ζήτησα αναβάθμιση από την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή (όχι αυτή π πέρασε) κ ακόμα δεν με συνδεσαν σε vdsl ούτε καν Ρουτερ μου στείλανε , το μόνο π ήρθε σε sms είναι αυτό.
Λέτε να γίνεται τπτ με τη γραμμή μου ; Αλλά και γίνει χωρίς ρουτερ θα γίνει ;
Wind VDSL50

----------


## akis70

> Ζήτησα αναβάθμιση από την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή (όχι αυτή π πέρασε) κ ακόμα δεν με συνδεσαν σε vdsl ούτε καν Ρουτερ μου στείλανε , το μόνο π ήρθε σε sms είναι αυτό.
> Λέτε να γίνεται τπτ με τη γραμμή μου ; Αλλά και γίνει χωρίς ρουτερ θα γίνει ;
> Wind VDSL50


Ακριβώς το ίδιο μήνυμα μου ήρθε και εμένα σήμερα αφού πήρα την εξυπηρέτηση χθες για να δω τι γίνεται με την αίτηση που έχω κάνει απο 20 Δεκεμβρίου. Στο τηλ μου είπαν θα με ενημερώσουν με μήνυμα για την εξέλιξη αλλα θα πάρει ίσως και πάνω από μια εβδομάδα ακόμη λόγω της απεργίας ΟΤΕ που έληξε και μου έστειλαν την ίδια μέρα γραπτό μήνυμα οτι θα καθυστερήσει. Οπότε θεωρώ οτι δεν έχει να κάνει με σύνδεση και συγχρονισμό, σιγά μη μας συνδέσουν άγρια χαράματα 2:30 η ωρα το πρωϊ. Βεβαια λένε στο μήνυμα οτι πρέπει να κανουμε επανεκίνηση ρούτερ αλλα δεν εχω και πολλές ελπίδες.
Το ρουτερ μου το εχουν στειλει απο 23/12 και το χρησιμοποιώ σαν σουβερ στο τρπεζακι του σαλονιου.  :Smile: 
Λες να ημαστε στην ίδια περιοχη;
Wind Vdsl 100

----------


## Andrianos

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι γίνεται για εμάς όλο αυτό , αν κ για μένα χλωμό! Ούτε ρουτερ πήρα..

Δυτικά είμαι Κορδελιο.

- - - Updated - - -

Όπως έλεγα , είχα ήδη κάνει αίτηση για αναβάθμιση σε VDSL , μίλησα με κοπέλα μπυ λέει 27 το 50αρι +6 το wind vision λέω κομπλέ ! Έγινε η αίτηση υποτίθεται.
Περιμένω 2 εβδομάδες (τόσο μ είπε θα πάρει)
Ούτε ρουτερ πήρα ποτέ ούτε τίποτα.
Σήμερα με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο και μου λένε
Ότι έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση στη περιοχή μου 50mbps η 100mbps 
Εγώ τους λέω ότι έχω κάνει αίτηση εδώ κ 2 εβδομαδεσ! και μπυ λένε ότι δεν έχει γίνει κάποια από τι βλέπουν στο σύστημα κ ξανά έκανα αλλά 28+6 Επίσης μ είπαν σε 10 μέρες θα είμαι έτοιμος μιας και το ρουτερ Δευτέρα θα το έχω λογικά!

Wind = Clowns και όχι μόνο Wind 
Πραγματικά είναι τόσο άθλια η κατάσταση με όλους τους παρόχους.

----------


## akis70

Όλοι το ίδιο είναι περιπου νομιζω όμως οτι η wind παιζει να ειναι η χειροτερη.
Το πρωι το μοντεμ ειχε κανει επανεκινηση μονο του αλλα καμμια διαφορα επομενως δεν ηταν τιποτα το μνμ και αρα αναμονη. Παντως εχω μιλησει και με αλλες εταιριες για να φυγω και να παω αλλου γιατι αυτοι μαλλον δεν θελουν πελατες. Συκιες περιοχη.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι γίνεται για εμάς όλο αυτό , αν κ για μένα χλωμό! Ούτε ρουτερ πήρα..
> 
> Δυτικά είμαι Κορδελιο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Όπως έλεγα , είχα ήδη κάνει αίτηση για αναβάθμιση σε VDSL , μίλησα με κοπέλα μπυ λέει 27 το 50αρι +6 το wind vision λέω κομπλέ ! Έγινε η αίτηση υποτίθεται.
> Περιμένω 2 εβδομάδες (τόσο μ είπε θα πάρει)
> Ούτε ρουτερ πήρα ποτέ ούτε τίποτα.
> ...


Παίζει να είναι και εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες αυτοί που σε πήραν.. Πιθανώς γιαυτό να μπλέχτηκε το θέμα.. 
Μέσα στις 2 εβδομάδες που ανέφερες δεν πήρες ξανά για επαλήθευση & απλά να ρωτήσεις για την εξέλιξη; Θα έβλεπες κιόλας αν υπήρχε η αίτηση η όχι.. Η για να μάθεις το τι έγινε με το ρούτερ μετά τη 1η εβδομάδα.. 
Μην τα αφήνεις στη τύχη τους.. Ρίχνε κανα τηλέφωνο να μαθαίνεις την εξέλιξη.. Η ακόμα ζήτα και αντίγραφο της προσφοράς σε email.. 
Κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να στείλουν και κάποιο ενημερωτικό sms;  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -

Όσο για το sms που έβαλες επάνω.. Μάλλον αφορά κάτι με συντήρηση δικτύου.. Τώρα να κάνουν τπτ εργασίες που απαιτούνται για να συνδεθείτε; Άγνωστο..

----------


## Andrianos

Δεν είχα λάβει κανένα SMS για την αίτηση φάντασμα , τηλέφωνα πήρα αρκετές φορές και απλά μου λέγανε ότι η διαδικασία τρέχει κανονικά.
Έκανα πάλι χθες αίτηση και τώρα φαίνεται ότι τρέχει γτ έχω λάβει SMS και ρουτερ από Δευτέρα.

Ψιλό ξενερα με Wind γτ θα ήμουν ήδη συνδεμένος τώρα έκανα μια αίτηση πραγματικά «φάντασμα»

Τώρα το μόνο που μένει είναι να μην έχω τίποτα 20mbps , κρίμα τέτοια τραγωδία.

----------


## akis70

> Δεν είχα λάβει κανένα SMS για την αίτηση φάντασμα , τηλέφωνα πήρα αρκετές φορές και απλά μου λέγανε ότι η διαδικασία τρέχει κανονικά.
> Έκανα πάλι χθες αίτηση και τώρα φαίνεται ότι τρέχει γτ έχω λάβει SMS και ρουτερ από Δευτέρα.
> 
> Ψιλό ξενερα με Wind γτ θα ήμουν ήδη συνδεμένος τώρα έκανα μια αίτηση πραγματικά «φάντασμα»
> 
> Τώρα το μόνο που μένει είναι να μην έχω τίποτα 20mbps , κρίμα τέτοια τραγωδία.


Μη σκοτιζεσαι που δεν λαβανε υποψη την πρωτη αίτηση σου ή μπλεξανε τα μπούτια τους. Να φανταστεις η δικη μου 20/12 πριν την απεργια των τεχνικων και μου ειχανε πει θα παρει 12 με 15 ημερες. Εκατσε και η απεργια και τελος, κατα πάσα πιθανοτητα δεν θα ησουν συνδεδεμενος ακομα και σημερα, οπως και εγω, ανεξαρτητα πιστευω που ειναι αλλη περιοχη. Να φανταστεις προχθες μου ειπανε οτι αρχισαν να εξυπηρερουν τις αιτησεις κατα σειρα προτεραιοτητας, οποτε υπολογισε...ας ελπισουμε οτι δεν θα κανουν κανενα μηνα ακομη. Μπορει να εισαι και τυχερος αν παιζει ρολο η περιοχη και οχι η χρονολογικη σειρα καταθεσης αιτησης, ποτε δεν ξερεις.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν είχα λάβει κανένα SMS για την αίτηση φάντασμα , τηλέφωνα πήρα αρκετές φορές και απλά μου λέγανε ότι η διαδικασία τρέχει κανονικά.
> Έκανα πάλι χθες αίτηση και τώρα φαίνεται ότι τρέχει γτ έχω λάβει SMS και ρουτερ από Δευτέρα.
> 
> Ψιλό ξενερα με Wind γτ θα ήμουν ήδη συνδεμένος τώρα έκανα μια αίτηση πραγματικά «φάντασμα»
> 
> *Τώρα το μόνο που μένει είναι να μην έχω τίποτα 20mbps , κρίμα τέτοια τραγωδία.*


Αν ξέραμε τον αριθμό του παλιού adsl καφάο που σε εξυπηρετεί, θα μπορούσαμε να το κοιτάξουμε, να κάνουμε μια εκτίμηση δλδ.. 
Τι περιοχή είπαμε; Αν και μόνο με αυτό δεν μπορείς να βρεις πολλά.. Ποιος πάροχος έχει τις vdsl καμπίνες εκεί;

----------


## Andrianos

> Αν ξέραμε τον αριθμό του παλιού adsl καφάο που σε εξυπηρετεί, θα μπορούσαμε να το κοιτάξουμε, να κάνουμε μια εκτίμηση δλδ.. 
> Τι περιοχή είπαμε; Αν και μόνο με αυτό δεν μπορείς να βρεις πολλά.. Ποιος πάροχος έχει τις vdsl καμπίνες εκεί;


Θεσσαλονικη Κορδελιο το καφαο ειναι το νουμερο 053! ειναι περιπου 100 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου. Vodafone ειναι oi καμπινες.
ωπα το 053 ειναι το καινουργιο καφαο ακριβως απο διπλα ειναι το καφαο του ΟΤΕ το ΠΑΛΙΟ και το νουμερο ειναι 133

Downstream:
relative capacity occupation: 100% 
noise margin downstream: 9.3 dB
output power upstream: 12.5 dbm
attenuation downstream: 25.5 dB

Upstream:
relative capacity occupation: 100% 
noise margin upstream: 10.8 dB
output power downstream: 0.0 dbm
attenuation upstream: 17.0 dB

----------


## glamour_services

Έχει πάρα πολύ καιρό που μπήκε η καμπίνα 053 δίπλα στην 133 και επίσης πολύ καιρό που λειτουργεί.
http://fttxgr.eu/cabimages/VDSLCab_ws_1531057451.jpg
http://fttxgr.eu/cabimages/VDSLCab_ws_1559855781.jpg
Θα έπρεπε δηλαδή να έχεις ήδη συνδεθεί.

----------


## Andrianos

> Έχει πάρα πολύ καιρό που μπήκε η καμπίνα 053 δίπλα στην 133 και επίσης πολύ καιρό που λειτουργεί.
> http://fttxgr.eu/cabimages/VDSLCab_ws_1531057451.jpg
> http://fttxgr.eu/cabimages/VDSLCab_ws_1559855781.jpg
> Θα έπρεπε δηλαδή να έχεις ήδη συνδεθεί.


ναι οντως πολυ καιρο εχει! οι καμπινες σκεψου ειναι της Vodafone η Vodafone δεν μου δινει VDSL (τηλεφωνο δεν πηρα αλλα οτι βλεπω απο διαθεσιμοτητα στο Site) επισης και πριν κανα χρονο που επαιρνα την Vodafone δεν μου εδινε ενω υπηρχαν καμπινες. πραγματικα δε ξερω τι φαση.

- - - Updated - - -

Και κατι αλλο! εφοσον η καμπινα η καινουργια ειναι σχετικα κοντα σε εμενα ισχυει το FTTC ? μιας και στο τηλεφωνο κατι για οπτικες ινες ελεγε..
η πρεπει να τους πω εγω ?

----------


## deniSun

Στην δική μου περίπτωση, από την στιγμή που μπήκε η καμπίνα έως την ενεργοποίησή μου, πέρασε ένας ολόκληρος χρόνος.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Θεσσαλονικη Κορδελιο το καφαο ειναι το νουμερο 053! ειναι περιπου 100 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου. Vodafone ειναι oi καμπινες.
> ωπα το 053 ειναι το καινουργιο καφαο ακριβως απο διπλα ειναι το καφαο του ΟΤΕ το ΠΑΛΙΟ και το νουμερο ειναι 133
> 
> Downstream:
> relative capacity occupation: 100% 
> noise margin downstream: 9.3 dB
> output power upstream: 12.5 dbm
> attenuation downstream: 25.5 dB
> 
> ...


Αν τα έχω βρει σωστά, εσύ ξέρεις.. 
Το παλιό adsl καφάο 133 καλύπτει τις παρακάτω οδούς και ήταν για αναβάθμιση από το '18.. 
Λογικά πρέπει να έχει μπει, αν η σωστή vdsl καμπίνα είναι η 053 που λες..  :Thinking: 
Πάρε στην εξυπηρέτηση κ ρώτα.. Οι άλλοι πάροχοι στη διαθεσιμότητα τι βγάζουν; 
Δοκίμασε με διεύθυνση η τηλέφωνα μαγαζιών/γειτόνων κοντά σου.. 
Το attenuation που έχεις στο adsl τώρα είναι αυτό από το α.κ.. Αυτό θα αλλάξει όταν μπεις στη νέα καμπίνα.. 


*Spoiler:*





*"Κωδικός ΥΚΕΕ/ΥΚΚ [WCRM]"	"Κωδικός Οικείου Α/Κ [WCRM]"	"Ονομασία Οικείου Α/Κ"	λ	φ	"[GIS] ΝΟΜΟΣ"	
"[GIS] ΔΗΜΟΣ [Καποδιστριακός]"      "[GIS] ΔΗΜΟΣ [Καλλικρατικός]"	"[GIS] ΠΟΛΗ/ΟΙΚΙΣΜΟΣ"	Γεωγραφική κάλυψη ΥΚΕΕ/ΥΚΚ*

991-*133*	991	ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ	22,897556	40,675056	Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ	Δ. ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΥ-ΚΟΡΔΕΛΙΟΥ	Δ. Κορδελιού - Ευόσμου	ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟ ΚΟΡΔΕΛΙΟ 

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 25, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 41, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 48, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 50, ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΛΟΥΗ 24, ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΛΟΥΗ 22, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 15, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 13, ΝΙΚΟΜΗΔΕΙΑΣ 58, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 51, ΚΟΡΥΤΣΑΣ 9, ΚΟΡΥΤΣΑΣ 11, ΝΙΚΟΜΗΔΕΙΑΣ 50, ΝΙΚΟΜΗΔΕΙΑΣ 52, ΚΟΡΥΤΣΑΣ 8, ΚΟΡΥΤΣΑΣ 10, ΚΟΡΥΤΣΑΣ 12, ΝΙΚΟΜΗΔΕΙΑΣ 54, ΝΙΚΟΜΗΔΕΙΑΣ 48, ΝΙΚΟΜΗΔΕΙΑΣ 44, ΝΙΚΟΜΗΔΕΙΑΣ 42, ΣΟΦΙΑΣ ΒΕΜΠΟ 13, ΣΟΦΙΑΣ ΒΕΜΠΟ 11, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 41, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 43, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 53, ΚΟΡΥΤΣΑΣ 2, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 47, ΚΟΡΥΤΣΑΣ 7, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 48, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 44, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 39, ΣΟΦΙΑΣ ΒΕΜΠΟ 12, ΣΟΦΙΑΣ ΒΕΜΠΟ 9, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 37, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 29, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 33, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 34, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 38, ΣΟΦΙΑΣ ΒΕΜΠΟ 5, ΣΑΡΑΚΑΤΣΑΝΑΙΩΝ 49, ΣΑΡΑΚΑΤΣΑΝΑΙΩΝ 48, 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 51, 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 49, ΣΑΡΑΚΑΤΣΑΝΑΙΩΝ 52, ΣΑΡΑΚΑΤΣΑΝΑΙΩΝ 1, ΣΑΡΑΚΑΤΣΑΝΑΙΩΝ 53, ΣΑΡΑΚΑΤΣΑΝΑΙΩΝ 51, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 8, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 10, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 1, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 3, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 5, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 6, ΚΑΒΑΛΑΣ 3, ΚΑΒΑΛΑΣ 4, ΚΑΒΑΛΑΣ 7, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 4, 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 43, 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 45, 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 41, ΝΙΚΟΜΗΔΕΙΑΣ 31, 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 42, ΝΙΚΟΜΗΔΕΙΑΣ 36, 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 48, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 27, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 35, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 28, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 26, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 30, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 32, 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 38, ΝΙΚΟΜΗΔΕΙΑΣ 43, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 16, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 25, 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 36, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 38, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 19, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 17, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 17-19, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 14, ΝΙΚΟΜΗΔΕΙΑΣ 41, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 31, 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 47, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 36, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 43, ΝΙΚΟΜΗΔΕΙΑΣ 40, ΝΙΚΟΜΗΔΕΙΑΣ 46, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 21, ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ 23, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 46, 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 14, ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΛΟΥΗ 14, ΝΙΚΟΜΗΔΕΙΑΣ 32, ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΛΟΥΗ 25, 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 44, 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 50, ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΛΟΥΗ 23, ΝΙΚΟΜΗΔΕΙΑΣ 56, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 45, ΝΙΚΟΜΗΔΕΙΑΣ 33, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 49, ΝΙΚΟΜΗΔΕΙΑΣ 60, ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΛΟΥΗ 9, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 27, ΝΙΚΟΜΗΔΕΙΑΣ 47, ΚΑΒΑΛΑΣ 2, 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 40, ΕΡΜΙΟΝΗΣ 3, ΕΡΜΙΟΝΗΣ 1Α, ΕΡΜΙΟΝΗΣ 1, ΣΟΦΙΑΣ ΒΕΜΠΟ 26, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 49, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 57, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 22, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 2, ΣΟΦΙΑΣ ΒΕΜΠΟ 25, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 51, Μ. ΑΝΔΡΟΝΙΚΟΥ 31, ΣΟΦΙΑΣ ΒΕΜΠΟ 18, ΕΡΜΙΟΝΗΣ 7, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 21, ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΛΟΥΗ 13-15, ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΛΟΥΗ 15, ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΛΟΥΗ 13, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 18, ΣΟΦΙΑΣ ΒΕΜΠΟ 28, ΣΟΦΙΑΣ ΒΕΜΠΟ 16, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 7, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 34, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 32, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 32-34, ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ 45, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΩΝ 36, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 23, ΜΙΚΡΑΣ ΑΣΙΑΣ 9, ΑΝΔΡΟΝΙΚΟΥ 41, Μ. ΑΝΔΡΟΝΙΚΟΥ 41ΟΙΚ, Μ. ΑΝΔΡΟΝΙΚΟΥ 41, ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΛΟΥΗ 26, ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΛΟΥΗ 17, 28ΗΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 46





*Spoiler:*




*Αναλυτικός πίνακας ανάπτυξης δικτύου NGA VODAFONE*  
*"Κωδικός ΥΚΕΕ/ΥΚΚ [WCRM]"	    Κωδικός ΑΚ   Ονομασία ΑΚ	  Κωδικός ΥΚΕΕ/ΥΚΚ 
"Τεχνολογία/ Αρχιτεκτονική NGA"	"Τρίμηνο ενεργοποίησης"* 

991-*133*	991	ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ	*133	VDSL Vectoring	Q3/2018*




- - - Updated - - -




> ναι οντως πολυ καιρο εχει! οι καμπινες σκεψου ειναι της Vodafone η Vodafone δεν μου δινει VDSL (τηλεφωνο δεν πηρα αλλα οτι βλεπω απο διαθεσιμοτητα στο Site) επισης και πριν κανα χρονο που επαιρνα την Vodafone δεν μου εδινε ενω υπηρχαν καμπινες. πραγματικα δε ξερω τι φαση.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Και κατι αλλο! εφοσον η καμπινα η καινουργια ειναι σχετικα κοντα σε εμενα ισχυει το* FTTC* ? μιας και στο τηλεφωνο κατι για οπτικες ινες ελεγε..
> η πρεπει να τους πω εγω ?


Αν εννοείς ftth νομίζω δεν υποστηρίζει αυτή η καμπίνα.. Μόνο vdsl..

----------


## Jim Black

Βλέπω κάτι σκαψίματα τις τελευταίες μέρες στην Πολίχνη, στην Στρατού κοντά στις καμπίνες 154 - 155. Συγκεκριμένα στην οδό Νέστου (κάθετη της Στρατού) έχουν ανοίξει κάτι φρεάτια. 'Εχουμε καμία εξέλιξη, γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι;

----------


## Andrianos

Αυτες οι καμπινες ειναι οπτικης ινας. απο αστικο κεντρο μεχρι καμπινα νομιζω ειναι οπτικη ινα. απο την καμπινα μεχρι το σπιτι μου χαλκος. αυτο ειναι το FTTC (Fiber to the cabinet) και μετα μεχρι σπιτι χαλκος.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αυτες οι καμπινες ειναι οπτικης ινας. απο αστικο κεντρο μεχρι καμπινα νομιζω ειναι οπτικη ινα. απο την καμπινα μεχρι το σπιτι μου χαλκος. αυτο ειναι το FTTC (Fiber to the cabinet) και μετα μεχρι σπιτι χαλκος.


Όπως το λες..

----------


## deniSun

Οργώνουν την Ολύμπου.
Ελπίζω σε FTTH γιατί βλέπω διεξόδους σε πεζοδρόμια.

----------


## Andrianos

παντως πολυ περιεργο! οι καμπινες ειναι της Vodafone και δεν μου δινει 50αρι VDSL (δεν πηρα τηλ αλλα το site βαριεται να μου πει την αληθεια απο τι φαινεται) η Wind μου το δινει απλα ωρες ωρες σκεφτομαι οτι στην wind ειναι λιγο τραγωδια εκει μεσα μπορει να θελουν να με συνδεσουν απο το ΑΚ που εινια 1,3 χιλιομετρα! το θεμα εινια οτι απλα δεν ξερω αν οι καμπινες αυτες που ειναι διπλα μου ειναι ενεργοποιημενες η οχι.. γτ οπως ειπα η vodafone δεν μου δινει! λετε να παρω ενα τηλ και να ρωτησω για την συγκεκριμενη καμπινα στην Vodafone? η απλα να παρω wind και να τους ρωτησω ξεκαθαρα που θα με συνδεσουν; θα ξερουν να με πουν πριν συνδεθω; σημερα ηρθε το ρουτερ παντως!

----------


## akis70

> παντως πολυ περιεργο! οι καμπινες ειναι της Vodafone και δεν μου δινει 50αρι VDSL (δεν πηρα τηλ αλλα το site βαριεται να μου πει την αληθεια απο τι φαινεται) η Wind μου το δινει απλα ωρες ωρες σκεφτομαι οτι στην wind ειναι λιγο τραγωδια εκει μεσα μπορει να θελουν να με συνδεσουν απο το ΑΚ που εινια 1,3 χιλιομετρα! το θεμα εινια οτι απλα δεν ξερω αν οι καμπινες αυτες που ειναι διπλα μου ειναι ενεργοποιημενες η οχι.. γτ οπως ειπα η vodafone δεν μου δινει! λετε να παρω ενα τηλ και να ρωτησω για την συγκεκριμενη καμπινα στην Vodafone? η απλα να παρω wind και να τους ρωτησω ξεκαθαρα που θα με συνδεσουν; θα ξερουν να με πουν πριν συνδεθω; σημερα ηρθε το ρουτερ παντως!


Γνωμη μου ειναι να μην παρεις wind, δε νομιζω οτι μπορουν να σου πουν με βαση αυτα που βλεπω, εδω εμενα που πηρα παλι τηλ, δεν ξερουν ποτε θα με συνδεσουν γιατι λεει εχει μεγαλο ογκο δουλειας απο συνδεσεις, χαχα. Επισης μια και λενε την μαγικη λεξη εως 50, 100 κτλ αμα σε συνδεσουν Α/Κ και πιασεις κανα 22αρι, μετα πως φευγεις;
Σε εμενα παντως μονο η wind δινει διαθεσιμοτητα (καμπινα wind) οι αλλοι, γραφουν το αιτημα σας πρεπει να εξετασθει...
Αν περασει 1, 2 εβδομαδες ακομη και δε γινει τιποτα ακυρωνω την αιτηση και παω σε ασυρματο και ησυχαζω με τα νουμερα που εμπλεξα.

----------


## Kostinos

inalan είναι στίν Ολύμπου για ftth δες κι στο facebook...

----------


## GregoirX23

> παντως πολυ περιεργο! οι καμπινες ειναι της Vodafone και δεν μου δινει 50αρι VDSL (δεν πηρα τηλ αλλα το site βαριεται να μου πει την αληθεια απο τι φαινεται) η Wind μου το δινει απλα ωρες ωρες σκεφτομαι οτι στην wind ειναι λιγο τραγωδια εκει μεσα μπορει να θελουν να με συνδεσουν απο το ΑΚ που εινια 1,3 χιλιομετρα! το θεμα εινια οτι απλα δεν ξερω αν οι καμπινες αυτες που ειναι διπλα μου ειναι ενεργοποιημενες η οχι.. γτ οπως ειπα η vodafone δεν μου δινει! λετε να παρω ενα τηλ και να ρωτησω για την συγκεκριμενη καμπινα στην Vodafone? η απλα να παρω wind και να τους ρωτησω ξεκαθαρα που θα με συνδεσουν; θα ξερουν να με πουν πριν συνδεθω; σημερα ηρθε το ρουτερ παντως!


Πάρε άνθρωπε και κάνε μια ερώτηση..  :Whistle:

----------


## deniSun

> inalan είναι στίν Ολύμπου για ftth δες κι στο facebook...


Σίγουρος είσαι;
Γιατί βλέπω ότι οι γραμμές που έχουν τραβήξει πάνε μέχρι τα υπόγεια κουτιά του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Γνωμη μου ειναι να μην παρεις wind, δε νομιζω οτι μπορουν να σου πουν με βαση αυτα που βλεπω, εδω εμενα που πηρα παλι τηλ, δεν ξερουν ποτε θα με συνδεσουν γιατι λεει εχει μεγαλο ογκο δουλειας απο συνδεσεις, χαχα. Επισης μια και λενε την μαγικη λεξη εως 50, 100 κτλ αμα σε συνδεσουν Α/Κ και πιασεις κανα 22αρι, μετα πως φευγεις;
> Σε εμενα παντως μονο η wind δινει διαθεσιμοτητα (καμπινα wind) οι αλλοι, γραφουν το αιτημα σας πρεπει να εξετασθει...
> Αν περασει 1, 2 εβδομαδες ακομη και δε γινει τιποτα ακυρωνω την αιτηση και παω σε ασυρματο και ησυχαζω με τα νουμερα που εμπλεξα.


Αν μόλις συνδεθεί η ταχύτητα είναι πολύ χαμηλή, είτε ζητάς υποβάθμιση πακέτου Η κατάργηση/φορητότητα αλλού αζημίως.. 
Αν αρνηθούν, καταγγελία εεττ...  
Καλό βέβαια είναι να ζητάς εκτίμηση από πριν.. Και να κάνεις συμφωνία, και γραπτώς αν γίνεται, ότι αν δεν πάει καλά θα μπορέσεις να υποβαθμίσεις η να ακυρώσεις.. 
Με τυχόν τέλη ενεργοποίησης δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται.. 
Νομίζω ότι αν δεν μπορούν να σου παρέχουν υπηρεσία μέσα σε κάποιο διάστημα, την κάνεις αζημίως..  
Επίσης και για υπαναχώρηση υπάρχουν διάφορα σενάρια & προθεσμίες, θέλει προσοχή και έρευνα.. 
Κοινώς να έχεις τα μάτια 14..

----------


## Andrianos

> Αν μόλις συνδεθεί η ταχύτητα είναι πολύ χαμηλή, είτε ζητάς υποβάθμιση πακέτου Η κατάργηση/φορητότητα αλλού αζημίως.. 
> Αν αρνηθούν, καταγγελία εεττ...  
> Καλό βέβαια είναι να ζητάς εκτίμηση από πριν.. Και να κάνεις συμφωνία, και γραπτώς αν γίνεται, ότι αν δεν πάει καλά θα μπορέσεις να υποβαθμίσεις η να ακυρώσεις.. 
> Με τυχόν τέλη ενεργοποίησης δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται.. 
> Νομίζω ότι αν δεν μπορούν να σου παρέχουν υπηρεσία μέσα σε κάποιο διάστημα, την κάνεις αζημίως..  
> Επίσης και για υπαναχώρηση υπάρχουν διάφορα σενάρια & προθεσμίες, θέλει προσοχή και έρευνα.. 
> Κοινώς να έχεις τα μάτια 14..


Κατι αλλο παιζεται στην Vodafone αν βαλω μια οδο λιγο πιο περα απο την δικια μου εχει διαθεσιμοτητα , νομιζω απλα κανανε πατατα με την δικια μου οδο. γτ υπαρχουν καμπινες εδω και 1μιση χρονο περιπου ! και εχω ακουσει που δουλευουν + με πηρα τηλεφωνο κ μου ειπαν οτι ειναι διαθεσιμο , επισης στο site της Nova και αυτη μου δινει μεχρι και 100 οπως λεει :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  θα παρω αυριο να σιγουρευτω  :Smile:

----------


## akis70

> Αν μόλις συνδεθεί η ταχύτητα είναι πολύ χαμηλή, είτε ζητάς υποβάθμιση πακέτου Η κατάργηση/φορητότητα αλλού αζημίως.. 
> Αν αρνηθούν, καταγγελία εεττ...  
> Καλό βέβαια είναι να ζητάς εκτίμηση από πριν.. Και να κάνεις συμφωνία, και γραπτώς αν γίνεται, ότι αν δεν πάει καλά θα μπορέσεις να υποβαθμίσεις η να ακυρώσεις.. 
> Με τυχόν τέλη ενεργοποίησης δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται.. 
> Νομίζω ότι αν δεν μπορούν να σου παρέχουν υπηρεσία μέσα σε κάποιο διάστημα, την κάνεις αζημίως..  
> Επίσης και για υπαναχώρηση υπάρχουν διάφορα σενάρια & προθεσμίες, θέλει προσοχή και έρευνα.. 
> Κοινώς να έχεις τα μάτια 14..


Εκτιμηση με τηλεμετρια ειναι αγνωστη λεξη για wind, να ερθει τεχνικος να μετρησει και να γμωματευσει πολυτελεια, εδω δεν υπαρζουν τεχνικοι να κανουν την αναβαθμιση. Εχω καταγεγγραμενες συνομιλιες που λενε χωρις απωλειες και που δικαιολογουν ομως ενα ποσοστο απο 10 εως 15%. Στο συμβολαιο παντως γραφουν εως 100. Τελη ενεγοποιησης δεν παιζουν αφου δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει η αναβαθμιση Η καμπινα παντως ειναι κυριολεκτικα κατω απο το σπιτι μου.
Anyway τον χρονο ψαχνω που μπορεις να φυγεις αζημιως αν δεν σου παρεχουν υπηρεσια καπου διαβασα για 2 μηνες, στο συμβολαιο δεν γραφει κατι. Και επισης γιατι δινει μονο η wind και οχι οι αλλοι (καμπινα wind), ειναι καμμια συμφωνια μεταξυ τους για καποιο διαστημα, ή με δουλευει η wind και δεν ξερει τι της γινεται.
Παντως δεν παει αλλο wind adsl με attenuation 24 και κλειδωμα στα 9,5mbs με πραγματικη στα 6 και το βραδυ μετα τις 8 μεχρι τις 12 στο 1-2 mbs.

----------


## slalom

Αν ειναι απο κατω η καμπινα, να μην εχεις καμια αμφιβολια για το κλειδωμα

----------


## akis70

> Αν ειναι απο κατω η καμπινα, να μην εχεις καμια αμφιβολια για το κλειδωμα


Ναι η καμπινα ειναι στην γωνια του τετραγωνου της οικοδομης κατω απο το μπαλκονι μου, δηλαδη απο εκει μεχρι τον κατανεμητη της οικοδομης η αποσταση πρεπει να ειναι 10-20 μετρα,αντε και καμμια 15 απο τον κατανεμητη μεχρι τον οροφο συνολικα 35 μετρα μεχρι το σπιτι. Το θεμα ειναι οτι παμε πανω απο ενα μηνα πλεον για τη συνδεση και δεν βλεπω να κανουν κατι και αρχιζω να σκεφτομαι αλλες λυσεις κυριως htelco και παρομοιες γιατι βαρεθηκα να περιμενω και ψαχνομαι να δω αν υπαρχει χρονικο περιθωριο για τις ενεργοποιησεις περα απο το οποιο τους λεω γεια σας, βαρεθηκα να σας περιμενω παω αλλου χωρις επιπτωσεις.

----------


## Andrianos

Εγώ εντωμεταξύ πήρα τηλ και μου είπε στην εξυπηρέτηση να πάρω το τεχνικό παίρνω τεχνικό και μου λένε πάρε εξυπηρέτηση (λέω δε γαμιεστε θα πάρω αργότερα)
Και πήρα τεχνικό τμήμα αργότερα και μου είπε ότι στην αίτηση μου γράφει FTTC ! 
να ναι καλα ο τύπος που εμφανίστηκε κάποιος και μου τα εξήγησε όλα ωραία και όμορφα μου είπε ότι είναι FTTC(τώρα ποτέ δε ξες με αυτούς πραγματικά..), εντωμεταξύ την πρώτη φορά π πήρα τεχνικό μου είπε από χαλκό , γενικά κωλο Βαράνε πάντως.

----------


## slalom

> Ναι η καμπινα ειναι στην γωνια του τετραγωνου της οικοδομης κατω απο το μπαλκονι μου, δηλαδη απο εκει μεχρι τον κατανεμητη της οικοδομης η αποσταση πρεπει να ειναι 10-20 μετρα,αντε και καμμια 15 απο τον κατανεμητη μεχρι τον οροφο συνολικα 35 μετρα μεχρι το σπιτι. Το θεμα ειναι οτι παμε πανω απο ενα μηνα πλεον για τη συνδεση και δεν βλεπω να κανουν κατι και αρχιζω να σκεφτομαι αλλες λυσεις κυριως htelco και παρομοιες γιατι βαρεθηκα να περιμενω και ψαχνομαι να δω αν υπαρχει χρονικο περιθωριο για τις ενεργοποιησεις περα απο το οποιο τους λεω γεια σας, βαρεθηκα να σας περιμενω παω αλλου χωρις επιπτωσεις.


Αν ειναι καινουρια καμπινα θελει καποιους μηνες να "ετοιμαστει", θα πρεπει να περιμενεις

----------


## anastasis14

Από την Παρασκευή μέχρι σήμερα έσκαβαν στην Αγίου Δημητρίου μεταξύ Κατσιμίδη και Γρ. Λαμπράκη, ίσως συνεχίσουν προς Λαμπράκη μετά η προς τα πάνω για Τριανδρία?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εγώ εντωμεταξύ πήρα τηλ και μου είπε στην εξυπηρέτηση να πάρω το τεχνικό παίρνω τεχνικό και μου λένε πάρε εξυπηρέτηση (λέω δε γαμιεστε θα πάρω αργότερα)
> Και πήρα τεχνικό τμήμα αργότερα και μου είπε ότι στην αίτηση μου γράφει FTTC ! 
> να ναι καλα ο τύπος που εμφανίστηκε κάποιος και μου τα εξήγησε όλα ωραία και όμορφα μου είπε ότι είναι FTTC(τώρα ποτέ δε ξες με αυτούς πραγματικά..), εντωμεταξύ την πρώτη φορά π πήρα τεχνικό μου είπε από χαλκό , γενικά κωλο Βαράνε πάντως.


Μήπως αυτός που σου είπε χαλκό, έλεγε για το χαλκό μετά τη καμπίνα vdsl μέχρι εσένα..

----------


## akis70

> Αν ειναι καινουρια καμπινα θελει καποιους μηνες να "ετοιμαστει", θα πρεπει να περιμενεις


Φεβρουαριος 2019 εγινε η καμπινα και τον Δεκεμβριο εδινε διαθεσιμοτητα η wind (μονο) εως 200 ενω πιο πριν ηταν μη διαθεσμο. Τωρα βεβαια τετοια λαμογια που ειναι ισως και να το δινουν διαθεσιμο χωρις να ειναι πραγματικα.

----------


## chrispe

> Από την Παρασκευή μέχρι σήμερα έσκαβαν στην Αγίου Δημητρίου μεταξύ Κατσιμίδη και Γρ. Λαμπράκη, ίσως συνεχίσουν προς Λαμπράκη μετά η προς τα πάνω για Τριανδρία?


πιθανότερο Τριανδρία, το Σάββατο μιλούσα με τεχνικό του οτε και μου λέει ότι τα έργα στην Τριανδρία προχωράνε και μέσα στο 20 θα εχουνε vdsl ενω για τουμπα αγνωστο

----------


## alexis94

Στη Τριανδρία θα μπει κατευθείαν FTTH δεν θα έχει VDSL, παντού οπτικές ίνες περνάνε.Σήμερα είδα να περνάνε στη Κουντουριώτου με Νικολάου Πλαστήρα.

----------


## deniSun

> Στη Τριανδρία θα μπει κατευθείαν FTTH δεν θα έχει VDSL, παντού οπτικές ίνες περνάνε.Σήμερα είδα να περνάνε στη Κουντουριώτου με Νικολάου Πλαστήρα.


Από ποια εταιρεία;

----------


## alexis94

Η Vodafone έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή,τις οπτικές ίνες τις περνάει η EDIL.Αφου δεν μας ήρθε VDSL τότε αξίζε η αναμονή για FTTH.

----------


## Jackal7

Ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες από την δεδδηε,για να συνδέσουν με ρεύμα τις καμπίνες στους Αμπελόκηπους και την δυτική πλευρά της Ξηροκρήνης.Για να δούμε πότε θα ολοκληρώσουν τις εργασίες από τον δεδδηε!

----------


## deniSun

> Ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες από την δεδδηε,για να συνδέσουν με ρεύμα τις καμπίνες στους Αμπελόκηπους και την δυτική πλευρά της Ξηροκρήνης.Για να δούμε πότε θα ολοκληρώσουν τις εργασίες από τον δεδδηε!


Θα δεις ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι πότε θα ηλεκτροδοτήσει η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ τις καμπίνες, αλλά πότε θα περάσει ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ για να ξεκινήσει η ενεργοποίηση.

----------


## Jackal7

Καλησπέρα,από όσα έχω διαβάσει,οι εταιρίες,ζητάνε πάντα περισσότερο χρόνο για την ενεργοποίηση των οπτικών ινών,εξαιτίας του δεδδηε,αυτά αναγράφουν οι ανακοινώσεις από την εεττ,δεν γράφει κάτι για τεχνικό ΟΤΕ.Το πακέτο των καμπινών από την wind,έπρεπε να είχε ολοκληρωθεί το 2017,στην συγκεκριμένη περιοχή!Παραμονή γιορτών που είδα ένα τεχνικό,στην καμπίνα της γειτονιάς,μου είπε πως μένει να δώσουν ρεύμα,και ότι  θα φτάνει έως 200 Mbps,η ταχύτητα!

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα,από όσα έχω διαβάσει,οι εταιρίες,ζητάνε πάντα περισσότερο χρόνο για την ενεργοποίηση των οπτικών ινών,εξαιτίας του δεδδηε,αυτά αναγράφουν οι ανακοινώσεις από την εεττ,δεν γράφει κάτι για τεχνικό ΟΤΕ.Το πακέτο των καμπινών από την wind,έπρεπε να είχε ολοκληρωθεί το 2017,στην συγκεκριμένη περιοχή!Παραμονή γιορτών που είδα ένα τεχνικό,στην καμπίνα της γειτονιάς,μου είπε πως μένει να δώσουν ρεύμα,και ότι  θα φτάνει έως 200 Mbps,η ταχύτητα!


Μέτρα μέρες και θα μου πεις σε πόσο χρόνο ήρθε ο τεχνικός και πότε ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα από την στιγμή που έφυγε ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.

----------


## akis70

> Μέτρα μέρες και θα μου πεις σε πόσο χρόνο ήρθε ο τεχνικός και πότε ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα από την στιγμή που έφυγε ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.


Ετσι ειναι, εμενα παντως εχει περασει ο μηνας 20/12 (μαζι με την απεργια τους) και δεν εχει εμφανισθει. Η wind λεει τα γνωστα, οτι λειτουργει με μειωμενο προσωπικο το τεχνικο του οτε γιαυτο καθυστερουν  :Smile:

----------


## foris23

Εγώ στην Άνω Τούμπα που βρισκομαι, εχουν περάσει καμπινα νεα. Πολυγνώτου με Λυσίππου. Vodafone είχε αναλάβει το έργο με τελική 9/2019. Μετατέθηκε για 9/2020. Αναμένουμε.

----------


## Andrianos

Αυριο λοιπον με τα λεγομενα τις Wind θα ενεργοποιηθει το VDSL απο καμπινα μου ειπαν θα παρω ( FTTC ) 

Downstream:
relative capacity occupation: 100% 
noise margin downstream: 9.0 dB
output power upstream: 12.5 dbm
attenuation downstream: 25.6 dB

Upstream:
relative capacity occupation: 100% 
noise margin upstream: 12.6 dB
output power downstream: 0.0 dbm
attenuation upstream: 17.0 dB


--------

near-end interleaved channel bit rate: 10003 kbps
near-end fast channel bit rate: 0 kbps
far-end interleaved channel bit rate: 1020 kbps
far-end fast channel bit rate: 0 kbps

πως την βλεπετε την γραμμη μου γενικα; παλευεται θα πιασω τπτ :Ρ ;
τα συγκεκριμενα stats ειναι στην adsl φαση (αρκετα μακρια απο ΑΚ) 1.3 χιλιομετρα κ παραπανω!

δεν γνωριζω σε ποια καμπινα αλλα η κοντινοτερη ειναι μεριπου 150 μετρα το πολυ.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αυριο λοιπον με τα λεγομενα τις Wind θα ενεργοποιηθει το VDSL απο καμπινα μου ειπαν θα παρω ( FTTC ) 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Downstream:
> ...


Αν πάρεις από κοντινή καμπίνα, τα στατιστικά αυτά θα αλλάξουν προς το καλύτερο.. Θα είναι μέρα με τη νύχτα μετά.. 
Τα συγκεκριμένα απεικονίζουν την απόσταση από το α.κ.. Δε νομίζω να σου έδιναν vdsl με αυτά τα στατιστικά, αν δεν υπήρχε καμπίνα κοντά.. Αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα δείξει..

----------


## Morx

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ μετα απο 10 χρονια συνεχους υποβαθμισης των σαπιων δικτυων τους, ειδαμε το φως το αληθινο!

----------


## Andrianos

Λοιπόν από τις 9 δεν έχω Ίντερνετ , λόγω ότι ο ΟΤΕ άλλαξε την γραμμή μου και από τι βλέπω είναι ενεργή ( μπορώ να το καταλάβω γιατί σύνδεσα το VDSL ρουτερ και συγχρονίζω στα 51/5!πολυ καλά μέχρι στιγμής  αυτό το είδα στα stats του ρουτερ ), το θέμα είναι ότι ακόμη δεν συνδέθηκα κανονικά. Πήρα τηλ και μου είπαν περιμένουμε να μας πει ο ΟΤΕ αν είναι όλα εντάξει και καλά ! Κάτι τέτοιο , και μετά να προχωρήσει η διαδικασία , εντωμεταξύ όλα τα λαμπάκια ανάβουν κανονικά όλα όμως ! Μόνο το τηλέφωνο δεν ανάβει λόγω ότι η γραμμή μισή είναι οκ μισή δεν..
Μου είπε ότι θα μ έρθει μήνυμα στο κινητό και καλά να συνδέσω ρουτερ και θα σημαίνει ότι τότε είναι έτοιμο ! , τι φάση όμως είπαν 31 θα συνδεθώ και έχει πάει 6 το απόγευμα..
Δεν έχω Ίντερνετ το μόνο που καταφέρνω είναι να μπω στο ρουτερ μέσω browser .. ποσό παίρνει αυτό , με βλέπω καμία Δευτέρα μα ενεργοποιήουμε..
Επίσης εφόσον το ρουτερ συγχρονίζει 51/5 θα μείνει τόσο η θα μου τα πειράξουν κ θα το χαλάσουν :ρ ;

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το γίνεται , ο βρόγχος έχει φτιαχτεί από τον ΟΤΕ σίγουρα αλλά λογικά δεν ολοκληρώθηκε ,Αλλά ΓΙΑΤΙ ;
Βάζω το ρουτερ και συγχρονίζω κανονικά ! Απλά δεν έχω ΝΕΤ ,όλα τα λαμπάκια όπως πρέπει ! Μπαίνω κανονικά ρυθμίσεις του ρουτερ και βλέπω συγχρονίζω κανονικά ( ευτυχώς και πολύ καλά )
Η WIND συνεχίζει να λέει ότι περιμένουν τον ΟΤΕ έχω πάρει 200 τηλέφωνα , πραγματικά είναι όλοι ότι ναναι

----------


## jkoukos

Άλλο ο συγχρονισμός και άλλο η σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο. Για να έχουμε το δεύτερο πρέπει να πάρουμε δημόσια ΙΡ από τον πάροχο με τον οποίο έχουμε σύμβαση.
Μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να μην έχει ολοκληρώσει ακόμη την σύνδεση του δικού του εξοπλισμού με το δίκτυο της Wind, ή να μην την έχει ακόμη ειδοποιήσει ή να έχει πρόβλημα η ίδια η Wind.

----------


## Andrianos

51/5 συγχρονιζω ! εφοσον μπει η IP θα εχω την ιδια ταχυτητα ετσι;
Δευτερα μου ειπαν θα συνδεθω..

----------


## Jackal7

Καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα.Σε ποία περιοχή θα ενεργοποιηθεί το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών,από αύριο;

----------


## GregoirX23

> 51/5 συγχρονιζω ! εφοσον μπει η IP θα εχω την ιδια ταχυτητα ετσι;
> Δευτερα μου ειπαν θα συνδεθω..


Πιθανότατα όπως το λες.. Αλλά αυτή η τακτική που έχουν αρχίσει μερικοί πάροχοι και αφήνουν κόσμο χωρίς νετ, μέσα στο σαββατοκύριακο είναι απαράδεκτο.. Έπρεπε να δίνουν ομιλία & data στο κινητό...

----------


## akis70

Επιτελους με συνδεσαν σημερα.
Wind vdsl100
Downstream 147mbs
Upstream 33mbs
Προφανως αυτα ειναι το attainable (δεν δειχνει το router της wind αλλα στοχεια)
Κατεβασμα απο ftp της cosmote 10Mb/s
Speedtest 96-99 download 10,1 upload

Βαζω και ενα screenshot πο ρουτερ speedport w274v που ειχα στη  γραμμη πριν βαλω της wind και δειχνει τα στατιστικα γιατι με ανησυχουν τα crc errors (αυτα ειναι απο το πρωι). Με το καινουργιο ρουτερ εχει περιπου 600-700 την ωρα.
Να αρχησω να ανησυχω σοβαρα;

----------


## deniSun

Πρόσεχε λίγο τα crc errors.
Πόσα μαζεύονται το 24ωρο;

----------


## akis70

Θα το μετρησω και θα σου πω, αναλογικα με 600 περιπου την ωρα, 24000 συνολο

----------


## deniSun

Αρκετά είναι.
Κάνε ένα έλεγχο της ποιότητας της εσωτερικής σου εγκατάστασης.

----------


## tol1s

μετα απο σχεδον 2 χρονια ??? δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως,εσκαψαν παλι γυρω απο κουτι της voda στην αρχη νεαπολης πανω στην λαγκαδα μαλλον για ηλεκτροδοτηση,το κουτι του οτε στα 10 μετρα ειναι προβληματικο,αντε μηπως δουμε και εμεις κατι καλο εδω.

----------


## andresalonika

> μετα απο σχεδον 2 χρονια ??? δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως,εσκαψαν παλι γυρω απο κουτι της voda στην αρχη νεαπολης πανω στην λαγκαδα μαλλον για ηλεκτροδοτηση,το κουτι του οτε στα 10 μετρα ειναι προβληματικο,αντε μηπως δουμε και εμεις κατι καλο εδω.


Νεάπολη γενικά έχουν αρχίσει σκάψιμο και σε άλλες καμπίνες βλέπω.

----------


## akis70

> Πρόσεχε λίγο τα crc errors.
> Πόσα μαζεύονται το 24ωρο;


4000 το 24ωρο αλλα ουσιαστικα δεν ειναι 24ωρο γιατι απο τις 9 το πρωι μεχρι τις 4 το απογευμα δεν γινοταν χρηαη ιντερνετ. Βεβαια αυτα τα βγαζει ατο diagnostics το σαπιο technicolor της wind, στα στατιστικα εχει κατι περιεργα κεφαλαια γραμματα μονο με βελακια up down που εχει 0 (αν ειναι errors)
Υπαρχει πουθενα κανα μανουαλ του ρουτερ που να εξηγει τι ειναι ολα αυτα; Μηπως βγαλω ακρη. Η συνδεση δειχνει σταθερη (που και που μεταβαλλεται η ταχυτητα download απο 96-97 σε 91 αναλογα ποτε το μετρησα) αλλα εχω την αισθηση οτι κατι δεν μου αρεσει και μαλλον πρεπει να αρχισω στενη παρακολουθηση.

----------


## deniSun

Κάνε αυτό που σου είπα παραπάνω.

----------


## ligopoulo

Καλησπέρα,πρόσφατα συνδέθηκα σε 100/10 νόβα ,είχα ήδη αλλάξει το καλώδιο από το σπίτι μέχρι το μεταλλικό κουτί του ΟΤΕ με utp καλώδιο δεν έβαλα πρίζες αλλά απευθείας ασύρματα τηλ.και έχω αυτες τις ενδείξεις με πραγματικό download 94mbps & 9,54 upload.Ποια είναι τα σημαντικά λάθη τα crc ή τα fec.Ειμαι περίπου 80 μέτρα από το καφαο της Vodafone στον Εύοσμο

----------


## GregoirX23

> 4000 το 24ωρο αλλα ουσιαστικα δεν ειναι 24ωρο γιατι απο τις 9 το πρωι μεχρι τις 4 το απογευμα δεν γινοταν χρηαη ιντερνετ. Βεβαια αυτα τα βγαζει ατο diagnostics το σαπιο technicolor της wind, στα στατιστικα εχει κατι περιεργα κεφαλαια γραμματα μονο με βελακια up down που εχει 0 (αν ειναι errors)
> Υπαρχει πουθενα κανα μανουαλ του ρουτερ που να εξηγει τι ειναι ολα αυτα; Μηπως βγαλω ακρη. Η συνδεση δειχνει σταθερη (που και που μεταβαλλεται η ταχυτητα download απο 96-97 σε 91 αναλογα ποτε το μετρησα) αλλα εχω την αισθηση οτι κατι δεν μου αρεσει και μαλλον πρεπει να αρχισω στενη παρακολουθηση.


Είναι αρκετά τα crc, δοκίμασε το ρούτερ στη κεντρική πρίζα, και αποσύνδεσε τυχόν υπόλοιπες πρίζες με επιστροφή τηλ.σήματος.. 
Μετά μόνο μέτρηση στο κατανεμητή..αλλά πόσο θα κάτσεις εκεί.. Είναι και αυτό.. 
Κάποιος θα έλεγε βέβαια, και το ότι αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα.. Μην δίνεις σημασία.. Τι να πω..

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα,πρόσφατα συνδέθηκα σε 100/10 νόβα ,είχα ήδη αλλάξει το καλώδιο από το σπίτι μέχρι το μεταλλικό κουτί του ΟΤΕ με utp καλώδιο δεν έβαλα πρίζες αλλά απευθείας ασύρματα τηλ.και έχω αυτες τις ενδείξεις με πραγματικό download 94mbps & 9,54 upload.Ποια είναι τα σημαντικά λάθη τα crc ή τα fec.Ειμαι περίπου 80 μέτρα από το καφαο της Vodafone στον Εύοσμο
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Καλά είσαι, μη δίνεις σημασία.. Τα fec μας απασχολούν θα έλεγα μόνο όταν είναι εκατομμύρια.. 
Για τα crc που μας ενδιαφέρουν πιο πολύ, υπάρχει σχετική συζήτηση σε εξέλιξη πάνω..

----------


## akis70

[QUOTE=GregoirX23;6747039]Είναι αρκετά τα crc, δοκίμασε το ρούτερ στη κεντρική πρίζα, και αποσύνδεσε τυχόν υπόλοιπες πρίζες με επιστροφή τηλ.σήματος.. 
Μετά μόνο μέτρηση στο κατανεμητή..αλλά πόσο θα κάτσεις εκεί.. Είναι και αυτό.. 
Κάποιος θα έλεγε βέβαια, και το ότι αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα.. Μην δίνεις σημασία.. Τι να πω..

- - - Updated - - -

Η καλωδιωση σπιτιου ειναι οκ, εχουν απομονωθει ολες οι μπριζες εδω και καιρο χωρις επιστροφες κλπ, ουσιαστικα το καλωδιο απο τον κατανεμητη ερχεται σε μια διακλαδωση σε μπουατ (αποσυνδεθηκε το δευτερο καλωδιο) και καταληγει στη κυρια μπριζα που ειναι και το ρουτερ.

Για μα το μετρησω στον κατανεμητη δεν με βλεπω και τοσο ικανο μονος μου. Anyway αν δω οτι δεν εχω σταθεροτητα ή πτωση ταχυτητας (δεν εχει συμβει κατι μεχρι τωρα) θα το δωσω βλαβη. Τα FEC ειναι εκατομμυριο παντως.

Βαζω και καποια screenshoot μηπως μπορέσει κάποιος να εξηγήσει τιποτα απο όλα αυτα τα νουμερα, θα το εκτιμούσα. Παντως download απο ttp η ταχύτητα μεταβάλλεται απο 8,1 μέχρι 11,5 με μέσο όρο στα 10,8. Speedtest 97 download 9,7 upload

----------


## GregoirX23

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Η καλωδιωση σπιτιου ειναι οκ, εχουν απομονωθει ολες οι μπριζες εδω και καιρο χωρις επιστροφες κλπ, ουσιαστικα το καλωδιο απο τον κατανεμητη ερχεται σε μια διακλαδωση σε μπουατ (αποσυνδεθηκε το δευτερο καλωδιο) και καταληγει στη κυρια μπριζα που ειναι και το ρουτερ.
> 
> Για μα το μετρησω στον κατανεμητη δεν με βλεπω και τοσο ικανο μονος μου. Anyway αν δω οτι δεν εχω σταθεροτητα ή πτωση ταχυτητας (δεν εχει συμβει κατι μεχρι τωρα) θα το δωσω βλαβη. Τα FEC ειναι εκατομμυριο παντως.
> 
> Βαζω και καποια screenshoot μηπως μπορέσει κάποιος να εξηγήσει τιποτα απο όλα αυτα τα νουμερα, θα το εκτιμούσα. Παντως download απο ttp η ταχύτητα μεταβάλλεται απο 8,1 μέχρι 11,5 με μέσο όρο στα 10,8. Speedtest 97 download 9,7 upload
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Δεν βλέπω κάπου να αναφέρει τα error στις εικόνες που έβαλες.. Αν και με μπερδεύει λίγο όπως τα γράφει αυτό το ρούτερ.. Μήπως βλέπεις τπτ άλλο;

----------


## akis70

> Δεν βλέπω κάπου να αναφέρει τα error στις εικόνες που έβαλες.. Αν και με μπερδεύει λίγο όπως τα γράφει αυτό το ρούτερ.. Μήπως βλέπεις τπτ άλλο;


Ναι έχει και αυτό που βάζω τώρα. Τι πράγμα είναι αυτό με το να μην αφήνουν να δούμε τα στατιστικά της γραμμής ρε παιδί μου; Ουτε SNR ξέρω ούτε τίποτα. Μου φαίνεται θα μπω στη διαδικασία από εβδομάδα να το ξεκλειδώσω σύμφωνα με τον οδηγό που έχει εδώ και ας ελπίσω ότι θα παίξει και η τηλεφωνία.
Μίλησα και με τεχνική wind, έλεγξαν τη γραμμή απομακρυσμένα και καλά και μου είπαν να μην ανησυχώ και ότι είναι πάρα πολύ καλή η γραμμή, σιγά να μη μου έλεγαν να ανησυχήσω  :Smile:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ναι έχει και αυτό που βάζω τώρα. Τι πράγμα είναι αυτό με το να μην αφήνουν να δούμε τα στατιστικά της γραμμής ρε παιδί μου; Ουτε SNR ξέρω ούτε τίποτα. Μου φαίνεται θα μπω στη διαδικασία από εβδομάδα να το ξεκλειδώσω σύμφωνα με τον οδηγό που έχει εδώ και ας ελπίσω ότι θα παίξει και η τηλεφωνία.
> Μίλησα και με τεχνική wind, έλεγξαν τη γραμμή απομακρυσμένα και καλά και μου είπαν να μην ανησυχώ και ότι είναι πάρα πολύ καλή η γραμμή, σιγά να μη μου έλεγαν να ανησυχήσω 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Πόσο uptime έχεις με αυτά τα error; Τα fec καμιά φορά όταν είναι πολλά μπορεί να είναι κ bug του fw, συνέβαινε παλιά στα speedtouch/thomson, τώρα να έχει μείνει κ στα technicolor; Τι να πω.. Γενικά τα fec μιας και είναι διορθωμένα λάθη δεν μας απασχολούν ιδιαίτερα θα έλεγα.. 
Έχεις καθόλου packet loss; Για τρέξε κανα speedtest.. 
Πάντως θα πω ξανά αυτό..  Αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα.. Μην δίνεις σημασία.. 
Όσο για το κλείδωμα που κάνουν στα ρουτερ, το έχω πει ξανά, μεγάλο μείον... Τα στατιστικά που δεν μπορείς να δεις, μπορείς κ με άλλο ρουτερ να πάρεις μια εικόνα.. Όπως βλέπω ότι είχες κάνει πίσω.. Η το ξεκλείδωμα που λες..

----------


## akis70

3 ημερες με βαριες εργασιες καθε απογευμα βραδυ
Απο speedtest εχει packet loss 0, jitter 1 και ping 20 (νομιζω οτι το ping θα έπρεπε να ηταν πιο χαμηλα αλλα δεν με καιει κιολας). Αποσυνδεση καμμια. Αυτο που ειναι περιεργο ειναι απο το ftp.ote κατεβασμα μεγαλο αρχειο, εχει μεταβαλλομενη ταχυτητα απο 8,1 μεχρι 12 με μεσο ορο γυρω στο 10,8 θυμαμαι οτι η ταχυτητα κατεβασματος απο ftp θα επρεπε να ηταν σταθερη, μπορει να λεω και βλακειες. Τεσπα το αφηνω οπως ειναι να μην φορτωνω και το νημα και αρχιζω να την ψαχνω αν παιρνει vpn το ρουτερ, νομιζω δεν αλλα θα δω. Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.

----------


## deniSun

> 3 ημερες με βαριες εργασιες καθε απογευμα βραδυ
> Απο speedtest εχει packet loss 0, jitter 1 και ping 20 (νομιζω οτι το ping θα έπρεπε να ηταν πιο χαμηλα αλλα δεν με καιει κιολας). Αποσυνδεση καμμια. Αυτο που ειναι περιεργο ειναι απο το ftp.ote κατεβασμα μεγαλο αρχειο, εχει μεταβαλλομενη ταχυτητα απο 8,1 μεχρι 12 με μεσο ορο γυρω στο 10,8 θυμαμαι οτι η ταχυτητα κατεβασματος απο ftp θα επρεπε να ηταν σταθερη, μπορει να λεω και βλακειες. Τεσπα το αφηνω οπως ειναι να μην φορτωνω και το νημα και αρχιζω να την ψαχνω αν παιρνει vpn το ρουτερ, νομιζω δεν αλλα θα δω. Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις


Φυσιολογικό είναι να έχεις διακυμάνσεις.
Μπορεί να συμβούν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο και να μην ευθύνεται κάτι στην δική σου πλευρά.

----------


## GregoirX23

> 3 ημερες με βαριες εργασιες καθε απογευμα βραδυ
> Απο speedtest εχει packet loss 0, jitter 1 και ping 20 (νομιζω οτι το ping θα έπρεπε να ηταν πιο χαμηλα αλλα δεν με καιει κιολας). Αποσυνδεση καμμια. Αυτο που ειναι περιεργο ειναι απο το ftp.ote κατεβασμα μεγαλο αρχειο, εχει μεταβαλλομενη ταχυτητα απο 8,1 μεχρι 12 με μεσο ορο γυρω στο 10,8 θυμαμαι οτι η ταχυτητα κατεβασματος απο ftp θα επρεπε να ηταν σταθερη, μπορει να λεω και βλακειες. Τεσπα το αφηνω οπως ειναι να μην φορτωνω και το νημα και αρχιζω να την ψαχνω αν παιρνει vpn το ρουτερ, νομιζω δεν αλλα θα δω. Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Από περιέργεια κάνε μια δοκιμή κ στη forthnet.. http://ftp.forthnet.gr/pub/SPEEDTEST/ 
Αλλά γενικά ότι είπαμε, μη δίνεις σημασία..

----------


## akis70

Απο forthnet το μεγαλυτερο αρχειο 3,7Gb το κατεβαζει με 5Mb/s.
Την ιδια ωρα αν κατεβασω απο cosmote το κατεβαζει με 11Mb/s.
Ενω speedtest ping 19 download 97, upload 9,7

----------


## GregoirX23

> Απο forthnet το μεγαλυτερο αρχειο 3,7Gb το κατεβαζει με 5Mb/s.
> Την ιδια ωρα αν κατεβασω απο cosmote το κατεβαζει με 11Mb/s.
> Ενω speedtest ping 19 download 97, upload 9,7


Έχει μπουκώσει η φόρθνετ; Τι να πει κανείς.. 
Μη δίνεις σημασία..  :Wink:

----------


## raven_gr

Σήμερα συνεργείο του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ ήταν στους Αμπελόκηπους στo πάρκο της πλ. Δημοκρατίας από την μεριά του δρόμου Αλεξ. Σβόλου και έσκαβε μπροστά από μια καμπίνα VDSL της WIND (H224 ή H244)
την συγκεκριμένη δεν την βρήκα στον αντίστοιχο χάρτη fttxgr.eu και βλέποντας τον δρόμο στο streetview η καμπίνα έχει τοποθετηθεί στο σημείο που εμφανίζεται η πινακίδα

----------


## jkoukos

... γιατί δεν την έχει βάλει κανείς από εμάς τους χρήστες. Ώρα να κάνει το καθήκον σου!  :Razz:

----------


## glamour_services

Ναι, να το κάνετε γιατί δεν προλαβαίνω με τίποτα! Αν και το βλέπω να το κάνω εγώ πάλι στο τέλος αφού καλοκαιριάσει και ξαναρχίσω τις βόλτες....

----------


## raven_gr

Ορίστε λοιπόν η καμπίνα της Wind H224 στους Αμπελόκηπους, στην οδό Αλεξ. Σβώλου στο πάρκο της Πλατείας Δημοκρατίας. Είναι λίγο αρτιστικ η φωτογραφία...???? ???? ????

----------


## Jackal7

Καλησπέρα,από τους Αμπελόκηπους ξεκίνησε να δίνει ρεύμα στις καμπίνες η δεδδηε,να δούμε πότε θα ολοκληρωθεί η σύνδεση και των υπόλοιπων καμπινών!

----------


## Jackal7

Από χθες στην αναζήτηση vdsl της wind,για περιοχές της Ξηροκρήνης και των Αμπελοκήπων,που περνάει ρεύμα η δεδδηε,αναγράφει  δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο wind,αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι σε αναμονή να δώσουν γρήγορο ίντερνετ;

----------


## alex4dimo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Σήμερα η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ σύνδεσε την καμπίνα με τον αριθμό H146 (http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7897) χωρίς όμως προς στο παρών να την ηλεκτροδοτήσει. Πιθανότατα θα γίνει μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες. Όπως έγινε και με την καμπίνα Η184 (http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7962). Οι δύο καμπίνες είναι στην περιοχή της Πολίχνης. 

Υ.γ.: Θέλω να πιστεύω μέχρι το καλοκαίρι ή και ακόμα μέσα σε αυτό, θα μπορούμε να απολαύσουμε ταχύτητες VDSL επιτέλους! Υπομονή αδέρφια!

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Σήμερα η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ σύνδεσε την καμπίνα με τον αριθμό H146 (http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7897) χωρίς όμως προς στο παρών να την ηλεκτροδοτήσει. Πιθανότατα θα γίνει μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες. Όπως έγινε και με την καμπίνα Η184 (http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7962). Οι δύο καμπίνες είναι στην περιοχή της Πολίχνης. 
> 
> Υ.γ.: Θέλω να πιστεύω μέχρι το καλοκαίρι ή και ακόμα μέσα σε αυτό, θα μπορούμε να απολαύσουμε ταχύτητες VDSL επιτέλους! *Υπομονή αδέρφια!*


Το κυριότερο...

----------


## glamour_services

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Σήμερα η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ σύνδεσε την καμπίνα με τον αριθμό H146 (http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7897) χωρίς όμως προς στο παρών να την ηλεκτροδοτήσει. Πιθανότατα θα γίνει μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες. Όπως έγινε και με την καμπίνα Η184 (http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=7962). Οι δύο καμπίνες είναι στην περιοχή της Πολίχνης. 
> 
> Υ.γ.: Θέλω να πιστεύω μέχρι το καλοκαίρι ή και ακόμα μέσα σε αυτό, θα μπορούμε να απολαύσουμε ταχύτητες VDSL επιτέλους! Υπομονή αδέρφια!


Και σκέψου απλά ότι και οι δύο καμπίνες έχουν πάνω από 15 μήνες που τοποθετήθηκαν (δες στο χάρτη).
Παρεμπιπτόντως χθες το απόγευμα στην Πολίχνη, μπροστά από το κατάστημα της Vodafone άνοιξαν το φρέατιο (της Wind) επί της Αγνώστου Στρατιώτου και δώσανε απευθείας γραμμή στο κατάστημα!!! Αυτό νομίζω λέει πολλά για το πόσο θα μπορούσαν δυνητικά τα δίκτυα για το VDSL να δίνουν απευθείας FTTH....
Θα δω ακριβώς πώς το έκαναν όταν ξαναπάω, καθώς βιαζόμουν και δεν έβγαλα φωτό!

----------


## KostakisK

> Και σκέψου απλά ότι και οι δύο καμπίνες έχουν πάνω από 15 μήνες που τοποθετήθηκαν (δες στο χάρτη).
> Παρεμπιπτόντως χθες το απόγευμα στην Πολίχνη, μπροστά από το κατάστημα της Vodafone άνοιξαν το φρέατιο (της Wind) επί της Αγνώστου Στρατιώτου και δώσανε απευθείας γραμμή στο κατάστημα!!! Αυτό νομίζω λέει πολλά για το πόσο θα μπορούσαν δυνητικά τα δίκτυα για το VDSL να δίνουν απευθείας FTTH....
> Θα δω ακριβώς πώς το έκαναν όταν ξαναπάω, καθώς βιαζόμουν και δεν έβγαλα φωτό!


Επισης μας λεει οτι οταν υπαρχει χρημα και μεσο...........

----------


## Rezwalker

Πρόσφατα κατασκευάστηκε στην οδό Αρτάκης στην Κάτω Τούμπα μια καμπίνα στην οποία αναγράφεται ο αριθμός 97. Επειδή δεν σκαμπάζω και πολλά από αυτά, θα μπορούσε να ειναι καμπίνα για VDSL λέτε;

----------


## TearDrop

> Πρόσφατα κατασκευάστηκε στην οδό Αρτάκης στην Κάτω Τούμπα μια καμπίνα στην οποία αναγράφεται ο αριθμός 97. Επειδή δεν σκαμπάζω και πολλά από αυτά, θα μπορούσε να ειναι καμπίνα για VDSL λέτε;


Είναι FTTH και τις υλοποιεί η Vodafone.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...AF%CE%B5%CF%82

----------


## Rezwalker

> Είναι FTTH και τις υλοποιεί η Vodafone.
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...AF%CE%B5%CF%82


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση! Εχω δυο αποριες ακομα: 1) Το γεγονος οτι τις υλοποιει η Vodafone αυτο σημαινει οτι μονο εκεινη μπορει να τις διαθεσει για παροχη σε πελατες; Αν καποιος ειναι σε αλλο παροχο, θα μπορεσει να επωφεληθεί για γρηγορο ιντερνετ; 2) Μπορουμε να υπολογισουμε κατα προσεγγιση σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα θα τεθουν σε χρηση και λειτουργια οι καμπινες;
Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για τις οποιες πιθανες απαντησεις.

----------


## TearDrop

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση! Εχω δυο αποριες ακομα: 1) Το γεγονος οτι τις υλοποιει η Vodafone αυτο σημαινει οτι μονο εκεινη μπορει να τις διαθεσει για παροχη σε πελατες; Αν καποιος ειναι σε αλλο παροχο, θα μπορεσει να επωφεληθεί για γρηγορο ιντερνετ; 2) Μπορουμε να υπολογισουμε κατα προσεγγιση σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα θα τεθουν σε χρηση και λειτουργια οι καμπινες;
> Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για τις οποιες πιθανες απαντησεις.


H Vodafone θα δώσει χονδρική σε όλους, οπότε μπορείς να πάρεις και απο άλλον πάροχο. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η υλοποίηση για Τούμπα είναι για Q3/2020.

----------


## B.Sougias

> Μιας και που είμαστε στο θέμα της Τούμπας, τελειώνει ο Μάιος και στην ουσία μπαίνουμε στον τελευταίο μήνα του δεύτερου τριμήνου. Τρίτο τρίμηνο ΥΠΟΤΊΘΕΤΑΙ πρέπει να δωθεί διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή από την Vodafone. Το θέμα είναι...δεν βλέπω ΠΟΥΘΕΝΆ να έχουν κάνει κάτι, απολύτως πουθενα (τουλάχιστον από τα μέρη που περνάω, στην ουσία όλη την Κάτω Τούμπα)!. Υπάρχει κάποιος/α που να μένει στην περιοχή και έχει παρατηρήσει κάτι? Μπορεί βέβαια σε ένα μήνα να ξεκινήσουν που λέει ο λόγος αλλά για τέλος Σεπτέμβρη διαθεσιμότητα...δεν το βλέπω. Το FTTH είναι πιο δύσκολο να υλοποιηθεί από το VDSL σωστά;
> Κουράστηκα να είμαι στα 10mbps όταν κυριολεκτικά 5 λεπτακια από εμένα υπάρχει VDSL της Χαριλάου .


Φίλε μου σήμερα στην Αμφιπόλεως ειδα ολοκαίνουργιο καφαο. Ελπίζω να είμαστε κοντά. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι;

----------


## raven_gr

> Και σκέψου απλά ότι και οι δύο καμπίνες έχουν πάνω από 15 μήνες που τοποθετήθηκαν (δες στο χάρτη).
> Παρεμπιπτόντως χθες το απόγευμα στην Πολίχνη, μπροστά από το κατάστημα της Vodafone άνοιξαν το φρέατιο (της Wind) επί της Αγνώστου Στρατιώτου και δώσανε απευθείας γραμμή στο κατάστημα!!! Αυτό νομίζω λέει πολλά για το πόσο θα μπορούσαν δυνητικά τα δίκτυα για το VDSL να δίνουν απευθείας FTTH....
> Θα δω ακριβώς πώς το έκαναν όταν ξαναπάω, καθώς βιαζόμουν και δεν έβγαλα φωτό!


και εγώ πέρασα χθες από εκεί και όντως μπροστά απο το κατάστημα της Vodafone ανοίχτηκε το φρεάτιο της οπτικής της Wind και πλέον υπάρχει και καπάκι που γράφει Vodafone!

----------


## tol1s

περιμενα το μετρο να γινει πιο γρηγορα απο το vdsl στην νεαπολη αλλα επεσα εξω,αποτι βλεπω τοσο η voda που ειναι το κουτι της οσο και η cosmote που ειμαι, εδω και 2 μερες μεσω των σελιδων τους δινουν πλεον vdsl.
την επομενη εβδομαδα θα παρω τηλ. να μαθω περισσοτερα μιας και κοντευει να ληξει το συμβολαιο.

----------


## John_NX

> Φίλε μου σήμερα στην Αμφιπόλεως ειδα ολοκαίνουργιο καφαο. Ελπίζω να είμαστε κοντά. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι;


Δεν είμαστε κοντά αλλά γενικά άρχισαν να βάζουν καμπίνες στην Τούμπα. Ειδικότερα στην κάτω αποσο μπορώ να δω.

----------


## exolo

Γνωρίζει κανείς τον εκτιμώμενο χρόνο ώστε να υπάρχει επιτέλους σε διαθεσιμότητα αυτή η ριμάδα vdsl κάτω Τούμπα ;

----------


## vastil

> Γνωρίζει κανείς τον εκτιμώμενο χρόνο ώστε να υπάρχει επιτέλους σε διαθεσιμότητα αυτή η ριμάδα vdsl κάτω Τούμπα ;


Μόλις μπουν οι καμπίνες στον ΟΤΕ μετράς 5 μήνες κοντά. Τώρα αν ο πάροχος που τις τοποθετεί είναι άλλος υπολογίζεις 1 χρόνο περίπου.

----------


## deniSun

Δεν υπάρχουν χρόνοι.

----------


## gzioupos

Είμαι νέος στην κοινότητα, έχω vdsl 50 είμαι κάτω Τούμπα σχεδόν απένατι από τον ΟΤΕ στην Παπάφη. Δεν έχουν οπτικές συνδέσεις από ότι μου είπαν ακόμα εδώ.
Η βασική μου απορία είναι πως να βάλω ένα router που να υποστηρίζει το τηλέφωνο VOIP και να έχει υποστήριξη για OpenVPN ώστε να κάνω όλες τις συσκευές να είναι πανω στο NordVPN?
Μελλοντική αλλαγή σε οπτική τι θα επηρεάσει?

----------


## jkoukos

Καταρχήν δεν υπάρχουν πολλά router στο εμπόριο που να υποστηρίζουν VoIP και VPN:
α. Σε Fritz έχεις αυτόματα VoIP σε Cosmote αλλά δεν παίζει το δικό τους VPN με NordVPN (και οποιοδήποτε άλλο).
β. Υπάρχουν ελάχιστα μοντέλα σε Draytek και Asus που παίζουν με VoIP και NordVPN, αλλά θα χρειαστεί να πάρεις τον κωδικό της τηλεφωνίας από την Cosmote και να την ρυθμίσεις μόνος σου.

Μεταβαίνοντας αργότερα σε FTTH δεν θα γίνει κάποια αλλαγή, εκτός αν ο router που θα έχεις, δεν έχει δυνατότητα μια θύρα LAN να παίξει ως WAN (ή αν δεν έχει κάποια ειδικά για τον σκοπό αυτό).

Πληροφοριακά και όσον αφορά το VoIP, μόνο σε Cosmote ισχύουν όσα έγραψα. Σε κανέναν άλλο πάροχο η τηλεφωνία δεν δουλεύει σε άλλη συσκευή εκτός αυτής που δίνουν και ούτε γνωστοποιούν τον κωδικό της.

----------


## gzioupos

Μάλιστα, κάπου αλλού στο forum διάβασα ότι καποιος που προσπάθησε να το κάνει είχε πολλά error/θόρυβο!
Με τον OTE που μίλησα μου είπαν ότι μπορούν να μου δώσουν το setup αλλά δε μπορούν να μου εγγυηθούνε τίποτα ότι θα δουλέψει.
Γενικώς μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο να μην μπορείς να επιλέξεις τη συσκευή της αρεσκείας σου κι αυτοί να σου παρέχουν απλά τη  γραμμή που τους πληρώνεις!
Καλή ώρα όπως τα κινητά πάρε συσκευή που είναι συμβατό το δίκτυο και πάρε ότι πακέτο σύνδεσης θες.

Έχω δει κάποια μοντέλα της Asus όπως DSL-AC87VG (κοιτάω και το DSL-AC56U αλλά όπως ανέφερα κατάλαβα ότι μόνο του δεν μπορεί να σταθεί)!
Αν έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι που κάποιος έχει δοκιμάσει και δουλεύει θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## chtsarts

Γεια σας
Εχω μια συνδεση ADSL Nova με περιπου 7 mbps.Θελω να το κανω 100αρι παλι Nova(που συμφωνα με το site υποστηριζεται στην περιοχη μου). Θα με συμβουλευατε να κανω την αλλαγη τωρα που λογω της καταστασης τα δικτυα ειναι υπερφορτωμενα ή καλυτερα να κατσω στ' αυγα μου προς το παρων;

----------


## maarinos

@chtsarts
Ότι ταχύτητα και να έχεις πάλι θα σέρνεται με την τωρινή κατάσταση σ'έμενα μερικά βράδια καρά σέρνεται με 16 Mbps
Αν είναι σε προσφορά καλή έχεις υπόψη το τηλέφωνο θα γυρίσει voip κάνε την αλλαγή.

----------


## chtsarts

> @chtsarts
> Ότι ταχύτητα και να έχεις πάλι θα σέρνεται με την τωρινή κατάσταση σ'έμενα μερικά βράδια καρά σέρνεται με 16 Mbps
> Αν είναι σε προσφορά καλή έχεις υπόψη το τηλέφωνο θα γυρίσει voip κάνε την αλλαγή.


Το ξερω για το voip και τα 7 mbps παρα τον χαμο που γινεται αντεχουν. Απλως ρωταω αν ειναι καλυτερο να κανω τωρα την αλλαγη ή να περιμενω κανα μηνα

----------


## jacobgr

> Το ξερω για το voip και τα 7 mbps παρα τον χαμο που γινεται αντεχουν. Απλως ρωταω αν ειναι καλυτερο να κανω τωρα την αλλαγη ή να περιμενω κανα μηνα


Είχα ~7Mbps wind adsl και πήγα την βδομάδα που μας πέρασε στα 50 πάλι σε wind...  Μέρα με νύχτα, ειδικά αν την σύνδεση την χρησιμοποιούν 3-4 άτομα ταυτόχρονα...

- - - Updated - - -

Και για του λόγου το αληθές:

----------


## Jackal7

Καλησπέρα,εδώ και καιρό,όταν κανείς αναζήτηση για διαθεσιμότητα ιντερνέτ στην wind,για περιοχές αμπελοκήπων και ξηροκρήνης,εμφανίζει ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο το δίκτυο στην περιοχή.Επικοινώνησα με την εταιρία και μου είπαν ότι έδειχνε,100 mbps ταχύτητα.Αυτό σημαίνει ότι σύντομα θα δοθεί η υπηρεσία στους συνδρομητές;

----------


## etheo

Καλημέρα, μετά απο αναβάθμιση σε vdsl περιοχη αμπελόκηποι θεσσαλονικης και συμμάζεμα καλωδιών = έχω τα παρακάτω στατιστικά
 Link Status Up
Modulation Type VDSL2
Actual Rate(Up/Down) *4996/38623 kbps*
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) *12842/38411 kbps*
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 21/8.8 dB
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 7.3/15.3 dB
Output Power(Up/Down) 7.3/14.5 dBm
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/197
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/10 ms
INP(Up/Down) 0/0.5 symbols
Profile 17a
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/1700
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/11224630
προτεινετε κάτι που θα μπορουσα να κάνω ?
επίσης το rate στο download έχει μεγάλες μεταβολές , απο 41000 έως 37000 , τι λετε?

----------


## glamour_services

50άρα και πιάνεις 38?

----------


## deniSun

> Καλημέρα, μετά απο αναβάθμιση σε vdsl περιοχη αμπελόκηποι θεσσαλονικης και συμμάζεμα καλωδιών = έχω τα παρακάτω στατιστικά
>  Link Status Up
> Modulation Type VDSL2
> Actual Rate(Up/Down) *4996/38623 kbps*
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) *12842/38411 kbps*
> Noise Margin(Up/Down) 21/8.8 dB
> Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 7.3/15.3 dB
> Output Power(Up/Down) 7.3/14.5 dBm
> Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved
> ...


Από κέντρο παίρνεις;

----------


## Jackal7

Καλησπέρα,σε ποία περιοχή μένεις;Η wind,τοποθέτησε καμπίνες και τώρα η δεδδηε δίνει ρεύμα,τόσο σε Αμπελόκηπους,όσο και σε Ξηροκρήνη.Η ταχύτητα θα φτάνει τα 100 mbps.

----------


## etheo

> Από κέντρο παίρνεις;


Λογικά ναι απο κέντρο -

τουλάχιστον στο σημειο που ειμαι εγω δεν με καλύπτει η wind - βγάζει max 24 adsl

----------


## deniSun

> Λογικά ναι απο κέντρο -
> 
> τουλάχιστον στο σημειο που ειμαι εγω δεν με καλύπτει η wind - βγάζει max 24 adsl


Μια χαρά είσαι.

----------


## etheo

Οι μεγάλες μεταβολές που οφείλονται ; Ανοχές χαλκού ; 

Όσον αφορά για το αν παίρνω από κέντρο το υποθέτω γιατί στην καμπίνα που κουμπώνω είναι παλιάς υποδομής και όχι νέας .

----------


## deniSun

> Οι μεγάλες μεταβολές που οφείλονται ; Ανοχές χαλκού ; 
> 
> Όσον αφορά για το αν παίρνω από κέντρο το υποθέτω γιατί στην καμπίνα που κουμπώνω είναι παλιάς υποδομής και όχι νέας .


Θόρυβος στη γραμμή λόγω απόστασης.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλημέρα, μετά απο αναβάθμιση σε vdsl περιοχη αμπελόκηποι θεσσαλονικης και συμμάζεμα καλωδιών = έχω τα παρακάτω στατιστικά
>  Link Status Up
> Modulation Type VDSL2
> Actual Rate(Up/Down) *4996/38623 kbps*
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) *12842/38411 kbps*
> Noise Margin(Up/Down) 21/8.8 dB
> Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 7.3/15.3 dB
> Output Power(Up/Down) 7.3/14.5 dBm
> Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved
> ...


Το ότι το up του ανθρώπου έχει να δώσει και άλλο το παρατήρησε κανείς; 
Δεν είναι παράξενο να αντέχει ~13αρι up από α.κ; Σίγουρα είναι από α.κ; 
Επίσης πόσο uptime έχεις με αυτά τα crc;

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν είναι καθόλου παράξενο. Κι εγώ από αστικό κέντρο παίρνω έχοντας μέγιστο 44/10 αλλά λόγω κόφτη είμαι στα 38/5.

Μάλιστα του φίλο η γραμμή έχει ελαφρώς καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά από την δικιά μου και η διαφορά είναι στα πολλά λάθη που έχει και γι'αυτό το κατέβασμα είναι χαμηλό και αστάθεια στον συγχρονισμό.

Προφανώς υπάρχει καλωδιακό θέμα και χρειάζεται έλεγχος για να δεί αν είναι εξωτερικό ή εσωτερικό στην δικιά του εγκατάσταση.

----------


## GregoirX23

Δηλαδή με cyta που κάποτε έδινε 50/10 από α.κ, λογικά θα τερμάτιζες.. Περίπου δλδ.. Μιλάω για το up..

----------


## jkoukos

Σωστά. Είπαμε ο συγχρονισμός (άρα και ο μέγιστος) εξαρτάται από την απόσταση και την ποιότητα του χάλκινου δικτύου.

Στην αρχή του VDSL, το 2012 και για μερικά χρόνια που δεν υπήρχαν πολλές τέτοιες συνδέσεις, ήταν σύνηθες να έχουμε καθαρό 50/5 έως τα 800 μέτρα και 30/2,5 ως τα 1200.

Το όριο των 550 μέτρων που καθορίσθηκε για το Vectoring σε όλες τις χώρες, είναι αυτό που και σήμερα μπορεί να υποστηρίξει το 50άρι, βάσει στατιστικών.

----------


## etheo

> Το ότι το up του ανθρώπου έχει να δώσει και άλλο το παρατήρησε κανείς; 
> Δεν είναι παράξενο να αντέχει ~13αρι up από α.κ; Σίγουρα είναι από α.κ; 
> Επίσης πόσο uptime έχεις με αυτά τα crc;


Δεν εχω κανένα θέμα με διακοπές -

----------


## glamour_services

Γνωρίζεις από ποια καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ παίρνει η οικία σου; Θα σου πω αν παίρνεις έτσι από το Α/Κ απευθείας σίγουρα.

----------


## etheo

Καλημέρα ,
Ναι παίρνω από την 313 -

----------


## glamour_services

Ωχ, είναι και ψιλοσαπίλα η καμπίνα (έχει και πολύ χειρότερες). Οριακά λοιπόν δεν παίρνεις από VDSL και τη συγκεκριμένη δεν θα την αλλάξουν. Βέβαια όταν έβγαλα φωτό την καμπίνα είχε δίπλα και ωραιότατο κουτί της HCN που σημαίνει ότι καλύπτει την περιοχή σου. Εγώ προσωπικά εκεί θα πήγαινα με κλειστά μάτια...
Γενικώς είσαι στο όριο των 550 μέτρων!

----------


## ntemis_ga

Καλησπέρα παιδιά πρώτη φορά γράφω σε forum δν γνωρίζω αν είμαι σε σωστο μερος γιαννα γράψω την δικη μου εμπειρία!. Μεχρι τώρα είχα adsl στη νόβα εληξε πηγα στην Vodafone με πρηξανε απο την Nova  μου ταξανε καλύτερη τιμη και vdsl 30 και εν τέλει ξαναγύρισα σε αυτούς. Το θεμα ειναι οτι απο την 1/4/20 που εγινε η ενεργοποίηση της γραμμης δν ειχα ουτε τηλέφωνο ουτε ιντερνετ! Πολλα τηλεφωνήματα και παράπονα ηρθε τεχνικός και ειπε βλάβη του ΟΤΕ μεσα σε 2 εργασίμες θα φτιάξει! Όντως την 2η εργάσιμη είχα τηλέφωνο ! Λεω ωραια μεσα στην μερα θα εχω και ιντερνετ.. τπτ. Το απόγευμα της ιδιας μερας μου στέλνει η νοβα μνμ ότι φτιάχτηκε η βλαβη. Ξεκιναω παλι τα τηλέφωνα και εν τέλει ξανά στέλνουν τεχνικό. Παλι βλαβη του ΟΤΕ σε 2 εργάσιμες μέρες θα φτιάξει και σημερα η νοβα μου στέλνει το παρακατβ μνμ.

ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΩΣ ΕΞΑΙΤΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΛΥΠΛΟΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΒΛΑΒΗΣ,  ΈΧΟΥΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ ΕΚ ΝΕΟΥ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΕΠΙΛΥΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ. ΘΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕΙ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟ SMS ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΗ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΩΡΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ.  ΖΗΤΑΜΕ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΙΑ

Απο οτι τους ρώτησα γτ δν καταλαβα πρέπει να γινει συνδυαστικό ραντεβού τους λεω ποτε θα γίνει αυτό ? Λενε δν ξέρουμε! Εγω τι κανω σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ? Πως μπορώ να πιεσω απο την μερια μου ?

----------


## vastil

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά πρώτη φορά γράφω σε forum δν γνωρίζω αν είμαι σε σωστο μερος γιαννα γράψω την δικη μου εμπειρία!. Μεχρι τώρα είχα adsl στη νόβα εληξε πηγα στην Vodafone με πρηξανε απο την Nova  μου ταξανε καλύτερη τιμη και vdsl 30 και εν τέλει ξαναγύρισα σε αυτούς. Το θεμα ειναι οτι απο την 1/4/20 που εγινε η ενεργοποίηση της γραμμης δν ειχα ουτε τηλέφωνο ουτε ιντερνετ! Πολλα τηλεφωνήματα και παράπονα ηρθε τεχνικός και ειπε βλάβη του ΟΤΕ μεσα σε 2 εργασίμες θα φτιάξει! Όντως την 2η εργάσιμη είχα τηλέφωνο ! Λεω ωραια μεσα στην μερα θα εχω και ιντερνετ.. τπτ. Το απόγευμα της ιδιας μερας μου στέλνει η νοβα μνμ ότι φτιάχτηκε η βλαβη. Ξεκιναω παλι τα τηλέφωνα και εν τέλει ξανά στέλνουν τεχνικό. Παλι βλαβη του ΟΤΕ σε 2 εργάσιμες μέρες θα φτιάξει και σημερα η νοβα μου στέλνει το παρακατβ μνμ.
> 
> ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΩΣ ΕΞΑΙΤΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΛΥΠΛΟΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΒΛΑΒΗΣ,  ΈΧΟΥΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ ΕΚ ΝΕΟΥ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΕΠΙΛΥΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ. ΘΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕΙ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟ SMS ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΗ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΩΡΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ.  ΖΗΤΑΜΕ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΙΑ
> 
> Απο οτι τους ρώτησα γτ δν καταλαβα πρέπει να γινει συνδυαστικό ραντεβού τους λεω ποτε θα γίνει αυτό ? Λενε δν ξέρουμε! Εγω τι κανω σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ? Πως μπορώ να πιεσω απο την μερια μου ?


Κάτι τέτοια βλέπω και φιλάω τα χέρια μου που δίνω παραπάνω χρήματα είμαι στους πράσινους και το 13888 το έχω καλέσει μέσα στο χρόνο μόνο 2 φορές και δεν παίρνω ψυχοφάρμακα.

----------


## petrogazz

Καλησπέρα,

μένω κέντρο και είμαι σε VDSL καμπίνα με Wind 50άρα. Παρόλο που είμαι ευχαριστημένος από την γραμμή η οποία δεν πέφτει ποτέ κάτω από 38 στα speedtests και γενικά είναι βράχος (αυτό με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως) η προσφορά που μου έκαναν για ανανέωση (παρόλο που είμαι πελάτης χρόνια) δεν είναι καλή. Σκέφτομαι για vodafone VDSL 50 μιας και θα γίνει φορητότητα 2 κινητών (μας δίνουν τα φοιτητικά CU) για να τα έχω και όλα μαζί. Το δίκτυο της Vodafone αξίζει; Πως τα πάει τώρα με το lockdown; Πιο πολύ με καίει η σταθερότητα και όχι τόσο οι ταχύτητες. Από pings πως τα πάει; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Disec

Καλησπέρα παιδιά

Υπάρχει ενημέρωση VDSL 200 ή FTTH στη Θεσσαλονίκη από τη Vodafone;

Βαρδαρης - κέντρο 54630

----------


## Jackal7

Καλησπέρα,ακόμα να ενεργοποιήσουν τις καμπίνες στους Αμπελόκηπους και την Ξηροκρήνη,η δεδδηε,ενώ είχε ξεκινήσει να συνδέει καμπίνες με ρεύμα,σταμάτησε,ενώ συνεργεία της,έκαναν άλλες εργασίες,στην περιοχή,η wind που έχει τοποθετήσει τις καμπίνες,όσες φορές και να ρώτησα,ποτέ δεν μου δώσανε σαφή απάντηση,δεν μπορεί να βάλει δικότης συνεργείο και να ολοκληρώσει την ρευματοδότηση;Απαξιώνει το προϊόν της,και ας έχει την ευθύνη η δεδδηε που αργοπορεί χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## KostakisK

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά
> 
> Υπάρχει ενημέρωση VDSL 200 ή FTTH στη Θεσσαλονίκη από τη Vodafone;
> 
> Βαρδαρης - κέντρο 54630


το ftth με την vodafone σου βγαζει την πιστη αναποδα μεχρι να το βαλουν, επελεξε vdsl με 200

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά
> 
> Υπάρχει ενημέρωση VDSL 200 ή FTTH στη Θεσσαλονίκη από τη Vodafone;
> 
> Βαρδαρης - κέντρο 54630


Για FTTH βλέπεις εδώ.
Για 200άρι βλέπεις στη σελίδα του παρόχου που σε ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## Disec

> Για FTTH βλέπεις εδώ.
> Για 200άρι βλέπεις στη σελίδα του παρόχου που σε ενδιαφέρει.


Τα γνωρίζω... Και σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση 

Στη σελίδα του παρόχου έχει μόνο 100... Και έλεγα μήπως έχουμε καμία πληροφορία για το πότε και αν θα μπει το 200αρι

----------


## deniSun

> Τα γνωρίζω... Και σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση 
> 
> Στη σελίδα του παρόχου έχει μόνο 100... Και έλεγα μήπως έχουμε καμία πληροφορία για το πότε και αν θα μπει το 200αρι


Το 200άρι το δίνουν σε πολύ λίγες περιοχές/καμπίνες.

----------


## jimmych

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, με ενδιαφέρει η 100 που δίνει η WIND, περιοχή Αμπελοκήπων οπού έχουν τοποθετηθεί καμπίνες της wind. Στο τηλ. μου αναφέρανε οτι η περιοχή μου με βάση την διεύθυνση μου είναι διαθέσιμες οι υπηρεσίες vdsl50 - wind fiber 100 - wind fiber 200 (καμπίνα από την οικοδομή μου περίπου 150-160μ δίπλα στο καφαο του ΟΤΕ απο όπου παίρνω την ADSL μου).

Είμαι λίγο επιφυλακτικός ως προς την ποιότητα της 100, την αναφέρει ως fiber προφανώς εννοεί έως την καμπίνα της wind, μετά αναλαμβάνει ο χαλκός ως την οικοδομή, στην τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους μου εγγυήθηκαν για την ποιότητα της 100 όχι μόνο ως προς τον συγχρονισμό 100/10 άλλα και ως προς συμπεριφορά της σε απόδοση και αυτό λόγο της διαφοράς στην τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιείτε για την VDSL50.

Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας σχετικά με την 100 η ακόμη καλύτερα εάν έχει βάλει κάποιος την 100 στην περιοχή των Αμπελοκήπων η κοντά, τις εντυπώσεις του.

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, με ενδιαφέρει η 100 που δίνει η WIND, περιοχή Αμπελοκήπων οπού έχουν τοποθετηθεί καμπίνες της wind. Στο τηλ. μου αναφέρανε οτι η περιοχή μου με βάση την διεύθυνση μου είναι διαθέσιμες οι υπηρεσίες vdsl50 - wind fiber 100 - wind fiber 200 (καμπίνα από την οικοδομή μου περίπου 150-160μ δίπλα στο καφαο του ΟΤΕ απο όπου παίρνω την ADSL μου).
> 
> Είμαι λίγο επιφυλακτικός ως προς την ποιότητα της 100, την αναφέρει ως fiber προφανώς εννοεί έως την καμπίνα της wind, μετά αναλαμβάνει ο χαλκός ως την οικοδομή, στην τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους μου εγγυήθηκαν για την ποιότητα της 100 όχι μόνο ως προς τον συγχρονισμό 100/10 άλλα και ως προς συμπεριφορά της σε απόδοση και αυτό λόγο της διαφοράς στην τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιείτε για την VDSL50.
> 
> Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας σχετικά με την 100 η ακόμη καλύτερα εάν έχει βάλει κάποιος την 100 στην περιοχή των Αμπελοκήπων η κοντά, τις εντυπώσεις του.


Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να βάλεις 50άρι και να δεις τα στατιστικά.
Μετά αν είναι πας σε 100άρι.
Δεν υπάρχει χρέωση αν πας σε μεγαλύτερα προγράμματα.
Το 200άρι δεν το προτείνω σε κανέναν με χαλκό.

----------


## jimmych

> Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να βάλεις 50άρι και να δεις τα στατιστικά.
> Μετά αν είναι πας σε 100άρι.
> Δεν υπάρχει χρέωση αν πας σε μεγαλύτερα προγράμματα.
> Το 200άρι δεν το προτείνω σε κανέναν με χαλκό.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου, το ποιο πιθανό και λογικό είναι να κάνω αυτό που αναφέρεις αν τα στατιστικά είναι επαρκεί και ικανοποιητικά πάμε για παραπάνω. Αν και στο πρόγραμμά τους (site) που αναφέρετε στο 50 γράφουν επακριβώς ΕΩΣ 50Mbs κάτι που θα είχε νόημα για αυτούς που παίρνουν VDSL από αστικό κέντρο και όχι από κοντινή καμπίνα (WIND).

----------


## jkoukos

> Αν και στο πρόγραμμά τους (site) που αναφέρετε στο 50 γράφουν επακριβώς ΕΩΣ 50Mbs κάτι που θα είχε νόημα για αυτούς που παίρνουν VDSL από αστικό κέντρο και όχι από κοντινή καμπίνα (WIND).


Η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού στο xDSL εξαρτάται κυρίως από την απόσταση που έχουμε από το DSLAM, όπου κι αν είναι αυτό (Α/Κ ή καμπίνα) και την ποιότητα του χάλκινου δικτύου έως αυτό.
Με απλά λόγια όσο απομακρυνόμαστε, μειώνεται ο συγχρονισμός και για τον λόγο αυτό αναφέρεται το περίφημο "έως".

Και αποτελεί νόμο της φυσικής και απαράβατο κανόνα σε όλο τον πλανήτη. Η λύση που υπάρχει είναι να φέρουμε ακόμη κοντύτερα το DSLAM ή να μετακομίσουμε εμείς ή να πάμε σε FTTH.

Είναι φύση αδύνατον να έχεις στα 100 μέτρα ίδιο συγχρονισμό με εμένα στα 400 μέτρα.

----------


## jimmych

> Η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού στο xDSL εξαρτάται κυρίως από την απόσταση που έχουμε από το DSLAM, όπου κι αν είναι αυτό (Α/Κ ή καμπίνα) και την ποιότητα του χάλκινου δικτύου έως αυτό.
> Με απλά λόγια όσο απομακρυνόμαστε, μειώνεται ο συγχρονισμός και για τον λόγο αυτό αναφέρεται το περίφημο "έως".
> 
> Και αποτελεί νόμο της φυσικής και απαράβατο κανόνα σε όλο τον πλανήτη. Η λύση που υπάρχει είναι να φέρουμε ακόμη κοντύτερα το DSLAM ή να μετακομίσουμε εμείς ή να πάμε σε FTTH.
> 
> Είναι φύση αδύνατον να έχεις στα 100 μέτρα ίδιο συγχρονισμό με εμένα στα 400 μέτρα.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου, εάν το κατάλαβα καλά (τηλ. εποικ. με WIND) μου είπαν ότι στην καμπίνα φτάνει οπτική ίνα, και από εκεί αναλόγως ο καθένας τι πρόγραμμα επιλέγει παίρνει τα 50-100-200Mbs, με απόσταση καμπίνας περίπου 150-160μ, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα είναι πολύ κοντά στα 50. πάντως μου εγγυήθηκαν τηλεφωνικά και για τα 50Mbs!!, εκτός εάν "παίζει" κάτι άλλο τεχνολογικά με την 50αρα.

----------


## jkoukos

Το 50άρι πιάνεται και στα 300-400 μέτρα. Το 100άρι βαριά στα 200-250 και το 200άρι μην το περιμένεις πάνω από τα 100-150 μέτρα και πολλά λέω.
Με G.Fast (35b) προφίλ, αυξάνονται λίγο οι αποστάσεις.

----------


## GregoirX23

> *Το 50άρι πιάνεται και στα 300-400 μέτρα.* Το 100άρι βαριά στα 200-250 και το 200άρι μην το περιμένεις πάνω από τα 100-150 μέτρα και πολλά λέω.
> Με G.Fast (35b) προφίλ, αυξάνονται λίγο οι αποστάσεις.


Λογικά μιλάς για 17a.. Από α.κ η από καμπίνα με vectoring; 
Για το bold λέω.. 
Στο 35b πάει πακέτο και το vectoring ε;

----------


## jkoukos

Από παντού. Αναφέρω τον μέσο όρο των ταχυτήτων που μπορεί να επιτευχθούν στη χώρα μας. 
Στην πραγματικότητα είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε αντίστοιχες ταχύτητες σε μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις, π.χ. παλαιότερα τα 800 μέτρα το 50άρι, άλλη σήμερα ζήτημα είναι αν το καταφέρνουν μερικοί στα 500 μέτρα.
Και ο λόγος είναι η κατακόρυφη αύξηση των ενεργών συνδέσεων σε σχέση με το προβληματικό και απαρχαιωμένο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο, στο σύνολο σχεδόν της χώρας.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Από παντού. Αναφέρω τον μέσο όρο των ταχυτήτων που μπορεί να επιτευχθούν στη χώρα μας. 
> Στην πραγματικότητα είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε αντίστοιχες ταχύτητες σε μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις, π.χ. παλαιότερα τα 800 μέτρα το 50άρι, άλλη σήμερα ζήτημα είναι αν το καταφέρνουν μερικοί στα 500 μέτρα.
> Και ο λόγος είναι η κατακόρυφη αύξηση των ενεργών συνδέσεων σε σχέση με το προβληματικό και απαρχαιωμένο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο, στο σύνολο σχεδόν της χώρας.


I know... Crosstalk.. :Thumb down:  
Adsl με ρεύμα->13.. Η ίδια adsl με μπλακάουτ (&ups)->23.. Go figure..

----------


## jkoukos

Το G.Fast 35b είναι ξεχωριστό πρότυπο του VDSL, πλήρως συμβατό για παράλληλη χρήση στο ίδιο DSLAM με το Vectoring (απλό ή Super).
Δηλαδή μια σύνδεση μπορεί να είναι είτε Vectoring είτε G.Fast και όχι ταυτόχρονα και τα δύο.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το G.Fast 35b είναι ξεχωριστό πρότυπο του VDSL, πλήρως συμβατό για παράλληλη χρήση στο ίδιο DSLAM με το Vectoring (απλό ή Super).
> *Δηλαδή μια σύνδεση μπορεί να είναι είτε Vectoring είτε G.Fast και όχι ταυτόχρονα και τα δύο.*


Δηλαδή η 17a η 35b.. Σωστά;

- - - Updated - - -

Κοίταζα τώρα και το vplus.. Μικρή διαφορά από το vdsl2.. 200->300M.. Το μπαμ το κάνει το g.fast..

----------


## jkoukos

Σωστά. Το Vectoring παίζει μόνο έως το 30a, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι συμβατό με το 35b και γι' αυτό δίδουν το αμέσως προηγούμενο 17a.

----------


## glamour_services

Σήμερα πήγα για μια δουλειά εντός του ταχυδρομείου Σταυρούπολης, έπρεπε να ανέβω πίσω στα γραφεία. Εκεί ανακάλυψα ότι έχουν ανοικτό Wifi και έκανα ένα speedtest, περιμένοντας να δω ένα κλασικό 50άρι μιας και το κτίριο του ΟΤΕ είναι δίπλα κολλητά. Αντ' αυτού όμως η ταχύτητα ήταν 128/21 με ping 9. Μπορεί να δοθεί τέτοια ταχύτητα VDSL από το Α/Κ απευθείας? Εκτός αν είναι ασύμμετρο FTTH ή παίζει κάτι άλλο!

----------


## jimmych

> Το 50άρι πιάνεται και στα 300-400 μέτρα. Το 100άρι βαριά στα 200-250 και το 200άρι μην το περιμένεις πάνω από τα 100-150 μέτρα και πολλά λέω.
> Με G.Fast (35b) προφίλ, αυξάνονται λίγο οι αποστάσεις.


Καλησπέρα, άρα θεωρώ δεδομένη την ποιότητα των 50 και 100Mbs, όσο για τα 200Mbs είναι οριακά και αμφίβολα με καμπίνα από το σπίτι στα 150-160μ.(στην δική μου περίπτωση).
Ενδεχομένως εάν προκύψουν προβλήματα θα οφείλετε στο κομμάτι του χαλκού (παλαιότητα-ποιότητα κ.τ.λ.) μεταξύ καμπίνας οικοδομής. Γνωρίζεις εάν κάνει πιστοποίηση η WIND δηλαδή μέτρηση ταχύτητας στον κατανεμητή της οικοδομής?

----------


## jkoukos

Δεδομένο μην θεωρείς τίποτα. Κάνεις, ούτε οι τεχνικοί των παρόχων, δεν μπορεί να γνωρίζουν αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην εξωτερική ή εσωτερική καλωδίωση, παρά μόνον όταν γίνει η σύνδεση. Όλα όσα αναφέρθηκαν, αφορούν φυσιολογική εξέλιξη σε απροβλημάτιστο δίκτυο.

Το αν Θα έρθει ο τεχνικός του παρόχου για να κάνει το έλεγχο της γραμμής, εξαρτάται την περίπτωση. Αν πρόκειται για απλή αναβάθμιση στον ίδιο πάροχο, αν αλλάζεις πάροχο, αν πρόκειται για μεταφορά γραμμής, αν η καμπίνα ανήκει στον δικό σου πάροχο ή άλλον, αν, αν, αν κλπ.
Άλλες φορές έρχεται και γίνεται έλεγχος, σε μερικές μπορεί να ανέβει και στο διαμέρισμα και σε άλλες δεν θα έρθει ποτέ.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση βλέπεις το αποτέλεσμα της σύνδεσης και πράττεις ανάλογα.

----------


## jimmych

Τότε μην έχοντας και πολλές επιλογές (μόνο η WIND δίνει στην περιοχή μου 50-100-200Mbs από καμπίνα δική της - ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο όπως μου είπαν) απλά θα πρέπει να επιλέξω 50 η 100, να προχωρήσω στο αίτημα φορητότητας γραμμής (πελάτης πρώην CYTA - λήξη συμβολαίου 30/4/2020), και έχοντας "καλή την πίστη!!" ότι θα έχουμε καλά αποτελέσματα.

Εννοείται ότι κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει εκ' των προτέρων τι προβλήματα μπορεί να προκύψουν σε μια σύνδεση, απλά αυτό για την πιστοποίηση (στον κατανεμητή) το ρώτησα για σύνδεση νέου πελάτη-συνδρομητή σαν απόδειξη ότι παραδίδει την X ταχύτητα σύνδεσης και ότι διαφορετικό δούμε προς τα κάτω θα οφείλετε σε αυτό το κομμάτι καλωδίωσης (κατανεμητής-πρίζα σπιτιού).

----------


## jkoukos

Στην περίπτωση σου, ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο, σημαίνει ότι η Wind έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή και δίνει υπηρεσίες σε όλους τους παρόχους από τις καμπίνες που έχει τοποθετήσει. Στο δίκτυο αυτό ανήκουν και οι οπτικές ίνες μέχρι το αστικό κέντρο.

Από την καμπίνα και μέχρι όλες τις οικοδομές, δηλαδή το χάλκινο δίκτυο, δεν είναι δικό της και ανήκει αποκλειστικά στον ΟΤΕ. Εδώ είναι ο προβληματικός και κρίσιμος κρίκος της αλυσίδας.

Από την στιγμή, αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, αναφέρεσαι σε φορητότητα και μάλιστα με VoIP τηλεφωνία, λογικά ο τεχνικός της εταιρείας θα έρθει στην οικοδομή για να κάνει την σύνδεση.

----------


## jimmych

Ναι έτσι ακριβώς είναι η WIND έχει αναλάβει την συγκεκριμένη περιοχή Δ. Αμπελοκήπων-Μενεμένης Θεσ/νικη, και όντως μιλάω για φορητότητα από Πρώην CYTA σε WIND, με το τηλ. να είναι VoIP ήδη από την CYTA.
Δυστυχώς αυτό είναι που φοβάμαι και εγώ, το κομμάτι ΟΤΕ. Ελπίζω να μην υπάρξουν θέματα και γίνω μπαλάκι μεταξύ του ενός και του άλλου.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τότε μην έχοντας και πολλές επιλογές (μόνο η WIND δίνει στην περιοχή μου 50-100-200Mbs από καμπίνα δική της - ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο όπως μου είπαν) απλά θα πρέπει να επιλέξω 50 η 100, να προχωρήσω στο αίτημα φορητότητας γραμμής (πελάτης πρώην CYTA - λήξη συμβολαίου 30/4/2020), και έχοντας "καλή την πίστη!!" ότι θα έχουμε καλά αποτελέσματα.
> 
> Εννοείται ότι κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει εκ' των προτέρων τι προβλήματα μπορεί να προκύψουν σε μια σύνδεση, απλά αυτό για την πιστοποίηση (στον κατανεμητή) το ρώτησα για σύνδεση νέου πελάτη-συνδρομητή σαν απόδειξη ότι παραδίδει την X ταχύτητα σύνδεσης και ότι διαφορετικό δούμε προς τα κάτω θα οφείλετε σε αυτό το κομμάτι καλωδίωσης (κατανεμητής-πρίζα σπιτιού).


Η βόντα έκανε καμία νύξη για προσφορά η μπαααα;  :Thinking:

----------


## satizen

Καλημερα στην ομαδα! Εχουν σπασει τα νευρα μου φτασαμε στα μισα του 20 κ ακομη vdsl δεν εχει ερθει στη περιοχη μου Συκιες οδο Μεσολογγιου!!! Υπαρχει καπου να ψαξω για τυχον χρονοδιαγραμμα;; Σας ευχαριστω εκ τν προτερων!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλημερα στην ομαδα! Εχουν σπασει τα νευρα μου φτασαμε στα μισα του 20 κ ακομη vdsl δεν εχει ερθει στη περιοχη μου Συκιες οδο Μεσολογγιου!!! Υπαρχει καπου να ψαξω για τυχον χρονοδιαγραμμα;; Σας ευχαριστω εκ τν προτερων!


Ούτε εδώ.. Κέντρο Αθήνα.. Καλή υπομονή μας..
Για δες σε αυτά..
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...ndex.html?yy=1
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...ing/procedure/
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...g/assignments/

----------


## Jackal7

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου από Αμπελόκηπους Θεσσαλονίκης,έχει ρευματοδοτήσει η δεδδηε την καμπίνα στην περιοχή σου;Ρωτάω γιατί εδώ και ένα μήνα,έχουν σταματήσει οι εργασίες της δεδδηε,και όσες φορές μίλησα με την wind,δεν βλέπουν στο σύστημα τους,ενεργοποίηση vdsl,για την δικιά μου περιοχή.

----------


## jimmych

> Η βόντα έκανε καμία νύξη για προσφορά η μπαααα;


Μπα τίποτα.....εγώ πήγα πριν μερικές ημέρες από κατάστημα vodafone για να δω τι "παίζει", δε λέω καλή η προσφορά τους 25,05 μαζί με vodafone tv, αλλά αφορά adsl 24.
Σε ερώτηση που τους έκανα για vdsl, κανείς δεν ξέρει κανείς δεν απαντά με σιγουριά, και δεν μπορώ βέβαια να βασιστώ σε προφορικές πληροφορίες τους του τύπου - η vodafone
συνεργάζεται με την wind και θα δώσει μέσα από την καμπίνα την wind vdsl, όσο για πόσο σύντομα μπορεί να γίνει αυτό κανείς τους δεν μπορεί να δώσει συγκεκριμένη απάντηση.
Επίσης έχει 10 ημέρες που μίλησα σε ένα 5ψηφιο νούμερο (για διαθεσιμότητα VDSL) που αφορά πρώην πελάτες CYTA, αλλά ακόμη περιμένω απάντηση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα φίλε μου από Αμπελόκηπους Θεσσαλονίκης,έχει ρευματοδοτήσει η δεδδηε την καμπίνα στην περιοχή σου;Ρωτάω γιατί εδώ και ένα μήνα,έχουν σταματήσει οι εργασίες της δεδδηε,και όσες φορές μίλησα με την wind,δεν βλέπουν στο σύστημα τους,ενεργοποίηση vdsl,για την δικιά μου περιοχή.


Καλησπέρα, με τις πληροφορίες που έχω και εγώ δεν τις έχουν δυστυχώς ρευματοδοτήσει όλες, από 5-6 γνωστούς που ρώτησα μόνο εγώ και 1 ακόμη είμαστε οι "τυχεροί", και όλοι τους έχουν καμπίνες WIND κοντά τους αλλά σε κάποιους δεν.... τουλάχιστον ακόμη. Τουλάχιστον σε εμένα έχει και ανακαινισμένο ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ (νέα καμπίνα) με βάση την αριθμοδότηση που έχει ο κατανεμητής στην οικοδομή.

----------


## satizen

> Ούτε εδώ.. Κέντρο Αθήνα.. Καλή υπομονή μας..
> Για δες σε αυτά..
> https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...ndex.html?yy=1
> https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...ing/procedure/
> https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...g/assignments/


Τοσο καλα..... Καταλαβα ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Jackal7

Έχει σταματήσει τις εργασίες,η δεδδηέ,στα σύνορα Αμπελοκήπων και Ξηροκρήνης,σε σημεία στους Αμπελόκηπους,που έχει δοθεί ρεύμα,δεν εμφανίζει 100 mbps,που σημαίνει πως δεν έχει δοθεί η εντολή για ενεργοποίηση από την wind.

----------


## jimmych

> Έχει σταματήσει τις εργασίες,η δεδδηέ,στα σύνορα Αμπελοκήπων και Ξηροκρήνης,σε σημεία στους Αμπελόκηπους,που έχει δοθεί ρεύμα,δεν εμφανίζει 100 mbps,που σημαίνει πως δεν έχει δοθεί η εντολή για ενεργοποίηση από την wind.


Δεν γνωρίζω πολλές λεπτομέρειες για τις εργασίες της ΔΕΔΔΗΕ, πάντως μέσο της εφαρμογής "ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ" από την ιστοσελίδα της WIND μου βγάζει διαθέσιμα τα προγράμματα 50-100-200Mbs. Για να είμαι ποιο σίγουρος απευθύνθηκα και στο κατάστημα της WIND στους Αμπελόκηπους οι οποίοι με ενημέρωσαν το ίδιο, αλλά και τηλεφωνικά με τα κεντρικά της WIND στην Αθήνα οπού πήρα την ίδια απάντηση δηλαδή διαθέσιμα 50-100-200Mbs, πάντα βέβαια με βάση την διεύθυνση τις οικοδομής.

----------


## cbarbas

> Η βόντα έκανε καμία νύξη για προσφορά η μπαααα;


Μπα

τζιφος, το παρακολουθω απο την πρωτη μερα που εχω διαθεσιμη 50αρα στην περιοχη μου αλλα τιποτε, δε λενε να το ριξουν κατω απο 31,50, εαν θυμαμαι καλα!

----------


## tol1s

αναβαθμιστηκα και εγω πριν 1 ωρα σε vdsl 50 cosmote

περιοχη νεαπολη

----------


## deniSun

> αναβαθμιστηκα και εγω πριν 1 ωρα σε vdsl 50 cosmote
> 
> περιοχη νεαπολη


Ωραίος...

----------


## GregoirX23

> αναβαθμιστηκα και εγω πριν 1 ωρα σε vdsl 50 cosmote
> 
> 
> περιοχη νεαπολη






> Ωραίος...


Indeed.. :One thumb up:

----------


## jimmych

> αναβαθμιστηκα και εγω πριν 1 ωρα σε vdsl 50 cosmote
> 
> περιοχη νεαπολη


Μια χαρά,Από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ?

----------


## tol1s

> Μια χαρά,Από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ?


το κομματι μου το εχει η vodafone,την υπολοιπη νεαπολη η wind

----------


## jimmych

> το κομματι μου το εχει η vodafone,την υπολοιπη νεαπολη η wind


Μοιρασμένα πράγματα, εδώ παίζει wind ότι γίνει από βδομάδα, αναμένουμε.

----------


## glamour_services

Δεν είναι τίποτα μοιρασμένο, ανέκαθεν το κομμάτι της περιοχής Ανάληψης Νεαπόλεως το κάλυπτε το Α/Κ Πλατείας Δημοκρατίας. Κακώς κατά την άποψή μου λόγω μεγάλης απόστασης, αλλά έτσι ήταν. Από τη στιγμή που το Α/Κ το ανέλαβε η Vodafone λογικό ήταν να καλύψει και αυτή την περιοχή.

----------


## BillyVan

Ο φίλος μαλλον ειναι στις παρυφές Συκιές - Απ. Παύλου που έχει αναλάβει η Vodafone.

----------


## floella

Ερώτηση. Καμία ιδέα ποια εταιρεία έχει αναλάβει Τρίλοφο;

----------


## deniSun

> Ερώτηση. Καμία ιδέα ποια εταιρεία έχει αναλάβει Τρίλοφο;


Κάπου υπάρχει εδώ στο φόρουμ αναρτημένος ένας πίνακας με τις περιοχές και τις καμπίνες αναλυτικά.

----------


## Iris07

> Ερώτηση. Καμία ιδέα ποια εταιρεία έχει αναλάβει Τρίλοφο;


Ο ΟΤΕ όπως φαίνεται, και πρέπει να έχει τελειώσει τα πρώτα έργα εδώ και καιρό..


*Spoiler:*




1025-1031025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ103VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-1051025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ105VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2061025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ206VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-1131025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ113VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-1151025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ115VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-1171025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ117VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-1191025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ119VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-1201025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ120VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-1211025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ121VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2031025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ203VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2051025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ205VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2071025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ207VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2081025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ208VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2091025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ209VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2101025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ210VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2111025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ211VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2131025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ213VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2151025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ215VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2171025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ217VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/2018

----------


## jimmych

Σήμερα έφυγε το αίτημα για VDSL 50Mbps, προς WIND (καμπίνα WIND), ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά και να μην προκύψουν "θέματα" κατά την διαδικασία αλλά και για το τελικό αποτέλεσμα (συγχρονισμός-ταχύτητες).

----------


## floella

> Ο ΟΤΕ όπως φαίνεται, και πρέπει να έχει τελειώσει τα πρώτα έργα εδώ και καιρό..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1025-1031025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ103VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-1051025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ105VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2061025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ206VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-1131025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ113VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-1151025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ115VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-1171025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ117VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-1191025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ119VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-1201025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ120VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-1211025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ121VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2031025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ203VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2051025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ205VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2071025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ207VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2081025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ208VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2091025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ209VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2101025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ210VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2111025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ211VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2131025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ213VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2151025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ215VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/20181025-2171025ΤΡΙΛΟΦΟΥ217VDSL-VECTORINGQ4/2018


Ευχαριστώ! Α μάλιστα άμα αυτό το λένε πως τελείωσαν :P

----------


## kataraman

Εδω και 6 μερες επιτελους συνδεθηκα και εγω πλεον με VDSL Cosmote και παιρνω μεσω whole by WIND μιας και η wind εχει βαλει καμπινες στην μενεμενη θεσσαλονικης.Δεν ασχημα απο τα 6mbit στα 181mbit που πηγα τωρα!!!

----------


## Iris07

Καλοδούλευτη!  :Wink: 

Τι απόσταση έχεις από το καφάο του OTE ?

- - - Updated - - -




> Ευχαριστώ! Α μάλιστα άμα αυτό το λένε πως τελείωσαν :P


Ναι.. δεν τα αναβάθμισε όλα..  :Cool:

----------


## jimmych

> Εδω και 6 μερες επιτελους συνδεθηκα και εγω πλεον με VDSL Cosmote και παιρνω μεσω whole by WIND μιας και η wind εχει βαλει καμπινες στην μενεμενη θεσσαλονικης.Δεν ασχημα απο τα 6mbit στα 181mbit που πηγα τωρα!!!


Μια χαρά, έχεις βάλει τα 200/20, το UP σου είναι πάνω από τα ονομαστικά το down "ελαφρός ριγμένο". Επειδή είμαστε σχεδόν γείτονες (Αμπελόκηποι) θα με ενδιέφερε και μένα η απόστασή σου από το ΚΑΦΑΟ ΟΤΕ/καμπίνα WIND, εάν γνωρίζεις βέβαια.

----------


## raven_gr

Μιλώντας με το τεχνικό τμήμα της VODAFONE για μια βλάβη που αντιμετωπίζω, ρώτησα τι γίνεται με το VDSL στην περιοχή Πολίχνη/Θεσσαλονίκης. η απάντηση ήταν ότι στο σύστημα τους εμφανίζεται διαθεσιμότητα για vdsl και με οδό αλλά και με αριθμό τηλεφώνου/βρόγχου στα στοιχεία που τους έδωσα (VDSL από καμπίνες WIND).
στο αντίστοιχο κατάστημα της περιοχής όμως αν και είχαν ενημερωθεί (πριν την καραντίνα) ότι θα είχαν στην διάθεση τους τα πακέτα και τις προσφορές για να ενημερώσουν τους πελάτες, δεν έχουν λάβει ακόμα τίποτα και το σύστημα με έλεγχο αριθμού δεν εμφανίζει πακέτα VDSL.
απ'την άλλη το αντίστοιχο κατάστημα της WIND δέχεται αιτήσεις αναβάθμισης αλλά το αν θα υλοποιηθούν μέσα σε 5 εργάσιμες που είπαν σε πελάτη δεν το γνωρίζω όμως θα μάθουμε σύντομα

----------


## jimmych

> Μιλώντας με το τεχνικό τμήμα της VODAFONE για μια βλάβη που αντιμετωπίζω, ρώτησα τι γίνεται με το VDSL στην περιοχή Πολίχνη/Θεσσαλονίκης. η απάντηση ήταν ότι στο σύστημα τους εμφανίζεται διαθεσιμότητα για vdsl και με οδό αλλά και με αριθμό τηλεφώνου/βρόγχου στα στοιχεία που τους έδωσα (VDSL από καμπίνες WIND).
> στο αντίστοιχο κατάστημα της περιοχής όμως αν και είχαν ενημερωθεί (πριν την καραντίνα) ότι θα είχαν στην διάθεση τους τα πακέτα και τις προσφορές για να ενημερώσουν τους πελάτες, δεν έχουν λάβει ακόμα τίποτα και το σύστημα με έλεγχο αριθμού δεν εμφανίζει πακέτα VDSL.
> απ'την άλλη το αντίστοιχο κατάστημα της WIND δέχεται αιτήσεις αναβάθμισης αλλά το αν θα υλοποιηθούν μέσα σε 5 εργάσιμες που είπαν σε πελάτη δεν το γνωρίζω όμως θα μάθουμε σύντομα


Στους Αμπελόκηπους, όπου έχει τοποθετήσει καμπίνες η WIND, σε κάποιες από αυτές δίνει διαθεσιμότητα (50-100-200Mbs) τουλάχιστον σε όσες έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί απ' ότι κατάλαβα. Η VODAFONE ρώτησα σε κατάστημα αλλά και μέσω ιστοσελίδας , δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα, στον ΟΤΕ πάλι μέσω ιστοσελίδας βγάζει ότι πρέπει να διερευνηθεί!! περισσότερο το αίτημα... . Είναι λίγο μπερδεμένα τα πράγματα με την διαθεσιμότητα.Οπότε προτίμησα να πάω με φορητότητα WIND μια και δίνει άμεσα και στην δικιά μου περίπτωση VDSL μέσω καμπίνας. Το συμβόλαιο έφυγε οπότε περιμένω, σε περίπου 10-15 όπως είπανε για την αλλαγή.

----------


## Jackal7

Σε καμία εταιρεία,δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL,για Αμπελόκηπους και Ξηροκρήνη,οι καμπίνες έχουν τοποθετηθεί εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. Τηλεφώνησα στην wind, για να πάρω πληροφορίες, όμως δεν γνώριζαν τίποτα, είναι θέμα δεδδηε,να τελειώσει την ηλεκτροδότηση,τα συνεργεία της οποίας, σταμάτησαν Αμπελόκηπους το έργο,δεν πλησιάζουν Ξηροκρήνη!

----------


## kataraman

> Καλοδούλευτη! 
> 
> Τι απόσταση έχεις από το καφάο του OTE ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι.. δεν τα αναβάθμισε όλα..


Αν θυμαμαι καλα που το ειχα μετρησει μια φορα ειναι περιπου στα 200 μετρα απο το Καφαο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μια χαρά, έχεις βάλει τα 200/20, το UP σου είναι πάνω από τα ονομαστικά το down "ελαφρός ριγμένο". Επειδή είμαστε σχεδόν γείτονες (Αμπελόκηποι) θα με ενδιέφερε και μένα η απόστασή σου από το ΚΑΦΑΟ ΟΤΕ/καμπίνα WIND, εάν γνωρίζεις βέβαια.


Περιπου στα 200 μετρα απο το καφαο

----------


## jimmych

> Σε καμία εταιρεία,δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL,για Αμπελόκηπους και Ξηροκρήνη,οι καμπίνες έχουν τοποθετηθεί εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. Τηλεφώνησα στην wind, για να πάρω πληροφορίες, όμως δεν γνώριζαν τίποτα, είναι θέμα δεδδηε,να τελειώσει την ηλεκτροδότηση,τα συνεργεία της οποίας, σταμάτησαν Αμπελόκηπους το έργο,δεν πλησιάζουν Ξηροκρήνη!


Πάντως εγώ έχω κάνει το συμβόλαιο WIND 50Mbs την περασμένη Τετάρτη 6/5 και με βάση τα στοιχεία μου, Διεύθυνση, ΤΚ, Περιοχή , τηλ. και αριθμό βρόγχου, που επιβεβαίωσαν την παροχή υπηρεσιών 50/100/200Mbs. Χθες μου ήρθε και sms ότι μου στείλανε με ACS τον εξοπλισμό. Μάλλον μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα ευελπιστώ να γίνει και η ενεργοποίηση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν θυμαμαι καλα που το ειχα μετρησει μια φορα ειναι περιπου στα 200 μετρα απο το Καφαο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Περιπου στα 200 μετρα απο το καφαο


Το ρώτησα για να ξέρω τι με περιμένει σε περίπτωση που πάω σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα (100-200), αν και θεωρώ πως για την απόστασή σου θα έπρεπε να είσαι ονομαστικά 200.

----------


## Jackal7

Σε ποιο σημείο των Αμπελοκήπων κατοικείς;Κάνοντας έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας,με τ.κ. τόσο Αμπελοκήπων, όσο και Ξηροκρήνης,η wind,βγάζει μήνυμα ότι δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο στην περιοχή.εδώ και μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα!

----------


## jimmych

> Σε ποιο σημείο των Αμπελοκήπων κατοικείς;Κάνοντας έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας,με τ.κ. τόσο Αμπελοκήπων, όσο και Ξηροκρήνης,η wind,βγάζει μήνυμα ότι δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο στην περιοχή.εδώ και μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα!


προχθές παρέλαβα και το modem ΖΤΕ, και με ενημέρωσαν τηλεφωνικά για ενεργοποίηση μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα. Σίγουρα δεν έχουν δώσει διαθεσιμότητα σε όλες τις καμπίνες μόνο σε 2 "βρήκα" διαθεσιμότητα, η δικιά μου "παροχή" είναι από το ΚΑΦΑΟ ΟΤΕ 990-441 και σχεδόν δίπλα η καμπίνα WIND H243, οι οποίες είναι στην συμβολή των οδών Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου με Κωνσταντίνου Δαβάκη (Πρώην Συν/ρχου Δαβάκη). Το καφαο 441 δίνει γραμμές στην Δαβάκη προς Γεννηματά, μέρος Πλαταιών, Μεγάλο μέρος Αρκαδίου, Πάροδος Αρκαδίου, μέρος Πανδρόσου, και μέρος Ελ. Βενιζέλου. Στις περιοχές αυτές το ΤΚ είναι 56121. Αυτήν η περιοχή είναι πριν την Μενεμένη.

----------


## glamour_services

Τυχερός είσαι, αν έμενες λίγο πιο κάτω και έπαιρνες από την 443, δεν θα είχες καν VDSL, εξαιρέθηκε από το δίκτυο!

----------


## jimmych

> Τυχερός είσαι, αν έμενες λίγο πιο κάτω και έπαιρνες από την 443, δεν θα είχες καν VDSL, εξαιρέθηκε από το δίκτυο!


Ναι πραγματικά το είχα παρατηρήσει ότι η 443 είναι "ορφανή" χωρίς καμπίνα VDSL κοντά, αρχικά πίστεψα ότι ίσως εξυπηρετείτε από την ίδια καμπίνα που δίνει και στην 441 αλλά μάλλον δεν συμβαίνει αυτό. Λίγο παρακάτω η 445 έχει καμπίνα VDSL δίπλα. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια με ποια κριτήρια αφήνουν ΚΑΦΑΟ χωρίς κάλυψη VDSL.

----------


## glamour_services

Με κανένα άλλο εκτός της οικονομίας της επιχείρησης. Και στο Α/Κ Παύλου Μελά άφησαν πάρα πολλές καμπίνες εκτός!

----------


## Jim Black

Με τις καμπίνες στην Πολίχνη και συγκεκριμένα στην Στρατού έχουμε άραγε καμία εξέλιξη; Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τις έχει αναλάβει η WIND.

----------


## raven_gr

> Με τις καμπίνες στην Πολίχνη και συγκεκριμένα στην Στρατού έχουμε άραγε καμία εξέλιξη; Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τις έχει αναλάβει η WIND.


Η wind παίρνει σε συνδρομητές της περιοχής και ενημερώνει ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα, οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι όμως λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα. 
Το τεχνικό τμήμα της Vodafone βλέπει διαθεσιμότητα ενώ το τμήμα εγκαταστάσεων της ίδιας εταιρείας λέει ότι δεν είναι ακόμα εφικτό.
Άγνωστο τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## raven_gr

Πλέον βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL για Πολίχνη στο site της Vodafone.

----------


## Jim Black

Όντως βγάζει πλέον διαθεσιμότητα και σε μένα από Vodafone. Λίγο περίεργο μου φαίνεται. Η WIND δεν βγάζει. Η Cosmote ακόμα το σκέφτεται.   :Razz:

----------


## Jackal7

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα, μπορείτε να απαντήσετε, όσοι μένετε σε παλιές πολυκατοικίες,αν επιλέγοντας 100αρα ταχύτητα, έχετε φουλ σήμα; Πριν καιρό, δήλωσα βλάβη στην ταχύτητα, ήρθε τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ, και άλλαξε τα ζεύγη, λέτε να βοηθήσει στην περίπτωση που επιλέξω γρήγορο ίντερνετ;

----------


## Iris07

Παντού βοηθάει ένα καλό ή καλύτερο ζεύγος..

Το ζήτημα όμως είναι πολύ ειδικό για την περίπτωση του καθένα..

----------


## Jackal7

Με την αλλαγή ζεύγος στον πίνακα της οικοδομής, από 9  mbps πήγε στα 15 mbps μέχρι και 17 mbps. Δεν είναι δικό μου το σπίτι, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να κάνω εσωτερικές εργασίες, ειδικά αν απαιτείται μεγάλο ποσό.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Με την αλλαγή ζεύγος στον πίνακα της οικοδομής, από 9  mbps πήγε στα 15 mbps μέχρι και 17 mbps. Δεν είναι δικό μου το σπίτι, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να κάνω εσωτερικές εργασίες, ειδικά αν απαιτείται μεγάλο ποσό.


9->15->17 σε adsl24αρι; 
Δεν πιστεύω να μιλάμε για 100αρα ε; 
Μάλλον μιλάς για πιθανή αναβάθμιση σε 100αρα μήπως πάει καλύτερα η γραμμή.. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πρώτα πρέπει να δούμε στατιστικά και μετά αν έχεις νέα vdsl καμπίνα κοντά σου..

----------


## Jackal7

Μέχρι 24 mbps είναι η γραμμή,η καμπίνα είναι πολύ κοντά στην οικοδομή. Από την wind, πλέον αναφέρουν ότι μέχρι τέλος του έτους,θα ενεργοποιήσουν, όσες καμπίνες έχουν τοποθετήσει και είναι εκτός λειτουργίας, αυτό βέβαια, μένει να φανεί στην πράξη.

----------


## Jackal7

Καλησπέρα,το πρωί,συνεργείο της δεδδηε,έσκαβε για να δώσει ρεύμα,σε καμπίνα,στην πλευρά της Ξηροκρήνης,στα σύνορα με Αμπελόκηπους,για να δούμε αν θα συνεχίσουν άμεσα και στις υπόλοιπες καμπίνες,που είναι σε κοντινή απόσταση.

----------


## N.I.C

Καλησπέρα, συνδέθηκα και εγώ σήμερα, Cosmote 100/10 στην Μενεμένη. Υποθέτω από καμπίνα της Wind, μιας και έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή. Max dl απο ftp.otenet ~11.5 ΜΒ/s. 

Ερώτηση, βλέποντας το att είμαι χοντρικά στα ~290m από την καμπίνα, σωστά; Υπέθεσα ότι, καθώς υπάρχουν 2 καμπίνες σχετικά δίπλα στην οικοδομή (στα ~100μ, έχω οπτική επαφή με την μια από το μπαλκόνι κιόλας, την φλέρταρα από το περασμένο καλοκαίρι που περάστηκε  :Razz: ), θα έμπαινα σε μια από αυτές καθώς έτσι μου είπε και η κοπέλα στο τηλ, αλλά μάλλον δεν ισχύει (?). Αν ρωτήσω θα μου πουν άραγε που με έχουν βάλει;  :Thinking:

----------


## jimmych

μια χαρά τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής σου, δεν ξέρω εάν σου τον πουν τηλεφωνικά αλλά ένας τρόπος είναι να το βρεις από το κουτί του κεντρικού κατανεμητή της οικοδομής σου. Το νούμερο που γράφει επάνω είναι και το νούμερο που έχει το καφάο του ΟΤΕ από όπου παίρνεις την τηλεφωνική γραμμή σου. Εκεί κοντά και σε μικρή απόσταση θα πρέπει υπάρχει και η καμπίνα της WIND που σου παρέχει και το VDSL.

----------


## BillyVan

> Καλησπέρα, συνδέθηκα και εγώ σήμερα, Cosmote 100/10 στην Μενεμένη. Υποθέτω από καμπίνα της Wind, μιας και έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή. Max dl απο ftp.otenet ~11.5 ΜΒ/s. 
> 
> Ερώτηση, βλέποντας το att είμαι χοντρικά στα ~290m από την καμπίνα, σωστά; Υπέθεσα ότι, καθώς υπάρχουν 2 καμπίνες σχετικά δίπλα στην οικοδομή (στα ~100μ, έχω οπτική επαφή με την μια από το μπαλκόνι κιόλας, την φλέρταρα από το περασμένο καλοκαίρι που περάστηκε ), θα έμπαινα σε μια από αυτές καθώς έτσι μου είπε και η κοπέλα στο τηλ, αλλά μάλλον δεν ισχύει (?). Αν ρωτήσω θα μου πουν άραγε που με έχουν βάλει;


Φίλε είσαι απλά ΤΕΛΕΙΑ.

σε 100αρι σε εχουν σε 35Β που συνήθως είναι σε 17αρι προφιλ....μαξ λεει οτι εισαι κοντα στα 300.

Νομίζω δεν εχω δει καλύτερα στατιστικά για αυτη την απόσταση.

----------


## N.I.C

> μια χαρά τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής σου, δεν ξέρω εάν σου τον πουν τηλεφωνικά αλλά ένας τρόπος είναι να το βρεις από το κουτί του κεντρικού κατανεμητή της οικοδομής σου. Το νούμερο που γράφει επάνω είναι και το νούμερο που έχει το καφάο του ΟΤΕ από όπου παίρνεις την τηλεφωνική γραμμή σου. Εκεί κοντά και σε μικρή απόσταση θα πρέπει υπάρχει και η καμπίνα της WIND που σου παρέχει και το VDSL.


Ωσάν νουμπ που είμαι δεν το σκέφτηκα αυτό, τέλεια ευχαριστώ, θα το κοιτάξω!




> Φίλε είσαι απλά ΤΕΛΕΙΑ.
> 
> σε 100αρι σε εχουν σε 35Β που συνήθως είναι σε 17αρι προφιλ....μαξ λεει οτι εισαι κοντα στα 300.
> 
> Νομίζω δεν εχω δει καλύτερα στατιστικά για αυτη την απόσταση.


Κρατούσα ΠΟΛΥ μικρό καλάθι η αλήθεια είναι, αλλά τελικά για μια φορά με εξέπληξε ευχάριστα η όλη φάση. Φτύστε με φτύστε με!  :Razz:  Ίσως τελικά να άξιζε να πάω και για το 200αρι, αν και τσιμπάει ακόμα, προς το παρόν.

----------


## talos_2002

Σταυρούπολη, στον δρόμο πίσω από το παλιό εργοστάσιο της Αγνό. 26 Μαΐου.


Ίσως είναι χρήσιμη πληροφορία για κάποιους  :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

Όπως φαίνεται ενώνουν οπτικές ίνες..

----------


## glamour_services

Πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα στη συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα γιατί είναι τουλάχιστον η τρίτη φορά που τους βλέπω να ανοίγουν το φρεάτιο και να μετράνε. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έχει αλλάξει και η καμπίνα 404 του ΟΤΕ (φαίνεται δεξιά), παρότι δεν είναι παλιού τύπου. Η φίλη μου παίρνει από την 404 και μπορώ να σας πω ότι από τότε που τη σύνδεσαν στην 122 της Wind η ταχύτητες ADSL έχουν πάει στον πάτο....

----------


## talos_2002

Σάββατο 11:30 π.μ. περίπου, στην παλιά καμπίνα απέναντι της καμπίνας VDSL.

----------


## glamour_services

Να 'ταν επίσης η πρώτη φορά...

----------


## deniSun

> Σάββατο 11:30 π.μ. περίπου, στην παλιά καμπίνα απέναντι της καμπίνας VDSL.


Δεν με προξενεί κάτι εντύπωση.

----------


## maarinos

Αντισκωριακό μπας και στρώσουν οι γραμμές.......

----------


## glamour_services

Είναι συχνές-πυκνές οι επισκέψεις στη συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα. Όπως λέω και παραπάνω, με το που συνδέθηκε η συγκεκριμένη πάνω στην 122 VDSL της Wind έχουν όλοι οι ADSL συνδρομητές φοβερά προβλήματα.

----------


## Jim Black

Ήρθε σήμερα το απόγευμα στην περιοχή της Πολίχνης (κοντά στο στρατόπεδο Καρατάσου) πωλητής της WIND. Είπε ότι έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή η WIND όπως φάινεται άλλωστε και από τις καμπίνες και ότι σε λίγο καιρό (χωρίς όμως να ξέρει το πότε) θα περάσει fiber. Μου έκανε προσφορά για να φύγω από την Cosmote και μου είπε ότι δεν θα πιάνω 4mbps όπως τώρα αλλά κοντά στα 10. Ρωτώντας τον πως θα γίνει αυτό μου έδωσε μια γενική και αόριστη απάντηση. Επίσης μου είπε ότι όταν με το καλό περάσουν οι οπτικές τότε σαν πελάτης της WIND θα έχω προτεραιότητα έναντι των υπολοίπων. Στο τέλος όταν του ανέφερα πως φεύγοντας από την Cosmote θα πρέπει να πληρώσω κάποιο πρόστιμο τότε μου είπε ότι δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να το πληρώσω και μπορώ να αλλάξω πάροχο χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Τώρα κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι όλα αυτά που συζητήσαμε και δεν ξέρω αν θέλω να κλάψω ή να γελάσω.

----------


## Iris07

Χαχαχα.. άστα να πάνε!  :Cool:

----------


## glamour_services

Τη μία ταυροκοπριά μετά την άλλη σου έλεγε. 
Ναι, fiber FTTH θα περάσει. Αλλά μόνο κοντά στο Α/Κ και 550 μέτρα περιφερειακά αυτού. Καμία σχέση δηλαδή με την περιοχή Καρατάσου.
Επίσης τι ανοησίες είναι αυτές περί αύξησης των 4Mbps σε 10, σε ADSL προφανώς. Αφού αυτό εξαρτάται καθαρά από το χάλκινο σάπιο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ...
Όσο για το πρόστιμο ασχολίαστο. Με την ίδια λογική δηλαδή αν πας Wind και το μετανιώσεις στους δύο μήνες να μην πληρώσεις πρόστιμο, σωστά?....
Τι άλλο ποίημα θα μάθουν για να πουλήσουν, έλεος...

----------


## jimmych

Άργησε λίγο αλλά έφτασε, σήμερα το μεσημέρι η WIND ενεργοποίησε την γραμμή WIND 50/5 από καμπίνα VDSL (περίπου 150-160m), χωρίς να πειράξω τίποτα στην καλωδίωση (εσωτερική), δηλαδή ξεκούμπωσα το παλιό router και κούμπωσα το καινούργιο. Τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής είναι τα παρακάτω...



Νομίζω χωρίς περισσότερο ψάξιμο είναι σε καλή κατάσταση.

----------


## Jackal7

Σε ποια περιοχή, βρίσκεσαι;Το μεσημέρι, πέρασε πωλητής της wind και μου έκανε πρόταση για το ftth, χωρίς να ενημερωθούν ότι δεν έχει δοθεί διαθεσιμότητα από την εταιρεία. Μιλώντας με τα κεντρικά, απάντησαν ότι σε κάνα δίμηνο,θα ενεργοποιηθεί η περιοχή Ξηροκρήνης και Αμπελοκήπων, αυτό βέβαια, μένει να φανεί στην πράξη!

----------


## jimmych

> Σε ποια περιοχή, βρίσκεσαι;Το μεσημέρι, πέρασε πωλητής της wind και μου έκανε πρόταση για το ftth, χωρίς να ενημερωθούν ότι δεν έχει δοθεί διαθεσιμότητα από την εταιρεία. Μιλώντας με τα κεντρικά, απάντησαν ότι σε κάνα δίμηνο,θα ενεργοποιηθεί η περιοχή Ξηροκρήνης και Αμπελοκήπων, αυτό βέβαια, μένει να φανεί στην πράξη!


Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου με Δαβάκη Αμπελόκηποι είναι το ΚΑΦΑΟ και η καμπίνα της WIND από όπου παίρνω το VDSL, ήταν από τις ελάχιστες καμπίνες που δίναν διαθεσιμότητα υπηρεσιών VDSL 50-100-200Mbps στην περιοχή από τα μέσα Απριλίου που άρχισα να το ψάχνω.

----------


## Jackal7

Μια χαρά,πότε πήραν ρεύμα οι καμπίνες;Το υπόλοιπο κομμάτι,του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου,που καλύπτει Αμπελόκηπους και Ξηροκρήνη,σε μεγάλο ποσοστό,έχουν πάρει ρεύμα οι καμπίνες,όμως δεν έχουν δοθεί για χρήση.Η οικοδομή που μένεις είναι παλιά;

----------


## jimmych

> Μια χαρά,πότε πήραν ρεύμα οι καμπίνες;Το υπόλοιπο κομμάτι,του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου,που καλύπτει Αμπελόκηπους και Ξηροκρήνη,σε μεγάλο ποσοστό,έχουν πάρει ρεύμα οι καμπίνες,όμως δεν έχουν δοθεί για χρήση.Η οικοδομή που μένεις είναι παλιά;


Η καμπίνα από όπου παίρνω εγώ πρέπει να ρευματοδοτήθηκε κάπου μέσα στον Μάρτιο εάν οι πληροφορίες που έχω είναι σωστές. Όσο για την οικοδομή ναι θεωρείται παλιά είναι άνω των 35 ετών.

----------


## etheo

> Άργησε λίγο αλλά έφτασε, σήμερα το μεσημέρι η WIND ενεργοποίησε την γραμμή WIND 50/5 από καμπίνα VDSL (περίπου 150-160m), χωρίς να πειράξω τίποτα στην καλωδίωση (εσωτερική), δηλαδή ξεκούμπωσα το παλιό router και κούμπωσα το καινούργιο. Τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής είναι τα παρακάτω...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 215951
> 
> Νομίζω χωρίς περισσότερο ψάξιμο είναι σε καλή κατάσταση.


Super εισαι , αλλα δεν βλεπω vdsl 50 , 100+ εχεις , εισαι σιγουρος οτι υπεγραψες για 50?

----------


## sdikr

> Super εισαι , αλλα δεν βλεπω vdsl 50 , 100+ εχεις , εισαι σιγουρος οτι υπεγραψες για 50?


Η Wind,  αφήνει την γραμμή να πάει όσο πάει  ο συγχρονισμός και ο περιορισμός για το πρόγραμμα γίνεται σε άλλο επίπεδο

----------


## jimmych

Έτσι ακριβός, η γραμμή συγχρονίζει στα μέγιστα που μπορεί με βάση το προφίλ στο Ρούτερ. Πέφτει "ψαλίδι" με άλλο τρόπο, αλώστε κάποια αρχεία που κατέβασα από διάφορα site τα μέγιστα που έπιασε ήταν γύρο στα 5,6Mb/s το οποίο παραπέμπει σε 50αρα γραμμή.

----------


## glamour_services

> Άργησε λίγο αλλά έφτασε, σήμερα το μεσημέρι η WIND ενεργοποίησε την γραμμή WIND 50/5 από καμπίνα VDSL (περίπου 150-160m), χωρίς να πειράξω τίποτα στην καλωδίωση (εσωτερική), δηλαδή ξεκούμπωσα το παλιό router και κούμπωσα το καινούργιο. Τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής είναι τα παρακάτω...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 215951
> 
> Νομίζω χωρίς περισσότερο ψάξιμο είναι σε καλή κατάσταση.


Εδώ βλέπω ότι η γραμμή σου είναι 120/30 αντί για 50/5 ή κάνω λάθος?

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδώ βλέπω ότι η γραμμή σου είναι 120/30 αντί για 50/5 ή κάνω λάθος?


Edit: OK, είδα τις απαντήσεις. Βάλε μας ένα speedtest αν θες!

----------


## jimmych

Από ένα 1ο speedtest που έκανα στην γραμμή.

----------


## AstSam

Καλησπέρα, γνωρίζει κανείς εάν η Wind καλύπτει κάτω Τούμπα για VDSL 50? Περιοχή Κλεάνθους με Χαρίση, πίσω ακριβώς από τον ΟΤΕ.
Η ιστοσελίδα της δείχνει πως δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα αλλά γνωρίζω χρήστη επί της Παπάφη που έχει αναβαθμιστεί από 24άρα γραμμή σε 50.
Πρόκειται σύντομα να μετακομίσω στη περιοχή και καθότι έλειπα εξωτερικό έχω μείνει λίγο πίσω όσων αφορά παρόχους και υποδομές, ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## glamour_services

Όσι μένουν δίπλα στον ΟΤΕ παίρνουν VDSL απευθείας από το Α/Κ. Όσο πιάσει!

----------


## TearDrop

> Καλησπέρα, γνωρίζει κανείς εάν η Wind καλύπτει κάτω Τούμπα για VDSL 50? Περιοχή Κλεάνθους με Χαρίση, πίσω ακριβώς από τον ΟΤΕ.
> Η ιστοσελίδα της δείχνει πως δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα αλλά γνωρίζω χρήστη επί της Παπάφη που έχει αναβαθμιστεί από 24άρα γραμμή σε 50.
> Πρόκειται σύντομα να μετακομίσω στη περιοχή και καθότι έλειπα εξωτερικό έχω μείνει λίγο πίσω όσων αφορά παρόχους και υποδομές, ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


Θα πάρεις απο Α/Κ καμπίνες VDSL για Τούμπα δεν προβλέπονται. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να δίνει διαθεσιμότητα η Wind.

----------


## iLLiCiT

> Ήρθε σήμερα το απόγευμα στην περιοχή της Πολίχνης (κοντά στο στρατόπεδο Καρατάσου) πωλητής της WIND. Είπε ότι έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή η WIND όπως φάινεται άλλωστε και από τις καμπίνες και ότι σε λίγο καιρό (χωρίς όμως να ξέρει το πότε) θα περάσει fiber. Μου έκανε προσφορά για να φύγω από την Cosmote και μου είπε ότι δεν θα πιάνω 4mbps όπως τώρα αλλά κοντά στα 10. Ρωτώντας τον πως θα γίνει αυτό μου έδωσε μια γενική και αόριστη απάντηση. Επίσης μου είπε ότι όταν με το καλό περάσουν οι οπτικές τότε σαν πελάτης της WIND θα έχω προτεραιότητα έναντι των υπολοίπων. Στο τέλος όταν του ανέφερα πως φεύγοντας από την Cosmote θα πρέπει να πληρώσω κάποιο πρόστιμο τότε μου είπε ότι δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να το πληρώσω και μπορώ να αλλάξω πάροχο χωρίς πρόβλημα.
> Τώρα κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι όλα αυτά που συζητήσαμε και δεν ξέρω αν θέλω να κλάψω ή να γελάσω.


Το ότι ξεκινάνε με το "_περνάμε από την γειτονιά σας για να σας ενημερώσουμε για τις αυξήσεις της ταχύτητας του internet και της μείωσης του λογαριασμού σας_" με ξεπερνάει. 
Είναι η 3η φορά που πέρασε πωλητής της Wind από εμένα προχτές. _Μπορείτε να πάρετε εως 100Mbit._
Του λέω επειδή είμαστε κοντά στον ΟΤΕ, δεν αναβαθμισαν τα καφάο μας στα 2 αυτά τετράγωνα, δυστυχώς. Επέμενε _ότι αναβαθμίστηκαν όλα_. Του εξηγώ ρε bro, να ντυθώ να πάμε παρεούλα να μου τα δείξεις πως κάνατε αυτό το μαγικό ενώ τα καφαο δεν ήταν καν στον προγραμματισμό σας;
Μου λέει _δεν χρειάζεται, κάνουμε μια αίτηση τώρα και θα δείτε ο ίδιος ότι σε 2 βδομάδες θα έχετε 100Mbit .. αν θέλετε να σας δείξω αιτήσεις και από άλλους που έκαναν στην γειτονιά σας._ :RTFM: 
Δλδ θες να μου δείξεις χαρτιά, ανθρώπων που θα κλάψουν που έσπασαν τα συμβόλαια τους με τους παρόχους, για να έρθουν στην Wind εξαιτίας ενός πωλητή που τους είπε ψέματα, καθώς όταν το αίτημα τους φτάσει στους τεχνικούς για υλοποίηση θα τους πουν συγγνώμη δεν γίνεται, μέχρι 50?
Και να κάνω μια αίτηση για να καταλήξω να μπλέξω με αιτήματα υπαναχώρησης και καταγγελίες προς την ΕΕΤΤ και ξανα-συμβόλαιο με τον ΟΤΕ? Αλήθεια? Ντροπή σου. :Thumb down: 
Ομολογώ ότι δεν έσπασε ούτε μια στιγμή το χαμόγελο του.

----------


## Jim Black

> Το ότι ξεκινάνε με το "_περνάμε από την γειτονιά σας για να σας ενημερώσουμε για τις αυξήσεις της ταχύτητας του internet και της μείωσης του λογαριασμού σας_" με ξεπερνάει. 
> Είναι η 3η φορά που πέρασε πωλητής της Wind από εμένα προχτές. _Μπορείτε να πάρετε εως 100Mbit._
> Του λέω επειδή είμαστε κοντά στον ΟΤΕ, δεν αναβαθμισαν τα καφάο μας στα 2 αυτά τετράγωνα, δυστυχώς. Επέμενε _ότι αναβαθμίστηκαν όλα_. Του εξηγώ ρε bro, να ντυθώ να πάμε παρεούλα να μου τα δείξεις πως κάνατε αυτό το μαγικό ενώ τα καφαο δεν ήταν καν στον προγραμματισμό σας;
> Μου λέει _δεν χρειάζεται, κάνουμε μια αίτηση τώρα και θα δείτε ο ίδιος ότι σε 2 βδομάδες θα έχετε 100Mbit .. αν θέλετε να σας δείξω αιτήσεις και από άλλους που έκαναν στην γειτονιά σας._
> Δλδ θες να μου δείξεις χαρτιά, ανθρώπων που θα κλάψουν που έσπασαν τα συμβόλαια τους με τους παρόχους, για να έρθουν στην Wind εξαιτίας ενός πωλητή που τους είπε ψέματα, καθώς όταν το αίτημα τους φτάσει στους τεχνικούς για υλοποίηση θα τους πουν συγγνώμη δεν γίνεται, μέχρι 50?
> Και να κάνω μια αίτηση για να καταλήξω να μπλέξω με αιτήματα υπαναχώρησης και καταγγελίες προς την ΕΕΤΤ και ξανα-συμβόλαιο με τον ΟΤΕ? Αλήθεια? Ντροπή σου.
> Ομολογώ ότι δεν έσπασε ούτε μια στιγμή το χαμόγελο του.


Όταν τον ρώτησα μα πως γίνεται από 4mbps που πιάνω τώρα (και αυτό με το ζόρι) να πιάνω ξαφνικά 9mbps μου απάντησε ότι επειδή η WIND έχει την υπηρεσία Vision για ταινίες κτλ και αυτό χρειάζεται καλή ταχύτητα για streaming, η WIND έχει boostαρει τις γραμμές τις για να πιάνουν όλοι οι πελάτες της μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Ότι ναναι απλά...

----------


## YAziDis

Ψέμματα σου λεει! Εχουν ειδικές ξεματιάστρες οπου κανουν το ματι συη γραμμη και πιανει παραπανω!

----------


## KostakisK

> Όταν τον ρώτησα μα πως γίνεται από 4mbps που πιάνω τώρα (και αυτό με το ζόρι) να πιάνω ξαφνικά 9mbps μου απάντησε ότι επειδή η WIND έχει την υπηρεσία Vision για ταινίες κτλ και αυτό χρειάζεται καλή ταχύτητα για streaming, η WIND έχει boostαρει τις γραμμές τις για να πιάνουν όλοι οι πελάτες της μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Ότι ναναι απλά...


Την είχα πάθει το 2015 που ήμουν νέος πελάτης στην νοβα όσον αφορά το πατρικό μου τα ιδια μου ελεγαν, και επειδη ημουν και σκραπας με αυτα τοτε.....την πατησα και ετρεχα τελευταια στιγμη για ακυρωση φορητοτητας

----------


## jimmych

> Το ότι ξεκινάνε με το "_περνάμε από την γειτονιά σας για να σας ενημερώσουμε για τις αυξήσεις της ταχύτητας του internet και της μείωσης του λογαριασμού σας_" με ξεπερνάει. 
> Είναι η 3η φορά που πέρασε πωλητής της Wind από εμένα προχτές. _Μπορείτε να πάρετε εως 100Mbit._
> Του λέω επειδή είμαστε κοντά στον ΟΤΕ, δεν αναβαθμισαν τα καφάο μας στα 2 αυτά τετράγωνα, δυστυχώς. Επέμενε _ότι αναβαθμίστηκαν όλα_. Του εξηγώ ρε bro, να ντυθώ να πάμε παρεούλα να μου τα δείξεις πως κάνατε αυτό το μαγικό ενώ τα καφαο δεν ήταν καν στον προγραμματισμό σας;
> Μου λέει _δεν χρειάζεται, κάνουμε μια αίτηση τώρα και θα δείτε ο ίδιος ότι σε 2 βδομάδες θα έχετε 100Mbit .. αν θέλετε να σας δείξω αιτήσεις και από άλλους που έκαναν στην γειτονιά σας._
> Δλδ θες να μου δείξεις χαρτιά, ανθρώπων που θα κλάψουν που έσπασαν τα συμβόλαια τους με τους παρόχους, για να έρθουν στην Wind εξαιτίας ενός πωλητή που τους είπε ψέματα, καθώς όταν το αίτημα τους φτάσει στους τεχνικούς για υλοποίηση θα τους πουν συγγνώμη δεν γίνεται, μέχρι 50?
> Και να κάνω μια αίτηση για να καταλήξω να μπλέξω με αιτήματα υπαναχώρησης και καταγγελίες προς την ΕΕΤΤ και ξανα-συμβόλαιο με τον ΟΤΕ? Αλήθεια? Ντροπή σου.
> Ομολογώ ότι δεν έσπασε ούτε μια στιγμή το χαμόγελο του.


αύξηση της ταχύτητας και μείωση του λογαριασμού..... :ROFL: το θέλω και εγώ αυτό  :Razz: . Τι να πεις στεναχωριέμαι για αυτούς που θα μπλέξουν στην διαδικασία του, μου "υποσχεθήκατε", μου "πουλήσατε" υπηρεσίες που δεν ισχύουν, από πωλητές που για να αυξήσουν και να πάρουν όσο περισσότερα συμβόλαια μπορούν θα πουν οτιδήποτε για να το εξασφαλίσουν, και με την λογική πες και μετά βλέπουμε....βασιζόμενοι βέβαια και στην άγνοια του περισσότερου κόσμου πάνω σε τέτοια θέματα.

----------


## raven_gr

έργα ΔΕΔΔΗΕ χθες και σήμερα στην πολίχνη επί της Αγ. Παντελεήμονος που μοιάζει για ηλεκτροδότηση της καμπίνας 170 και 173 VDSL της WIND
οι κακές γλώσσες λένε είχαμε θύμα των εργασιών μια οπτική ίνα της INALAN...που εξυπηρετεί τους πελάτες τοπικά

----------


## glamour_services

H 173 θέλει κανονικά και αλλαγή θέσης, πού στο καλό βρήκαν να τη βάλουν....

----------


## satizen

παντως vdsl η περιοχη μου εχει κανονικα!! Εχτες μιλησα με εναν τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ που δουλευε σε ενα καφαο κ τον ρωτησα κ μου ειπε οτι στο συγκεκριμενο ειχε ηδη νουμερα ανοιχτα.... Δεν ηξερε γιατι η vodafone δεν δινει vdsl εκει κ ζητησα ηδη να παω cosmote με 32 ευρω την 50ρα και ο διπλανος μου εχει νοβα 100ρα με 29.90!

----------


## jimmych

Νομίζω πως πάντα η cosmote ήταν ποιο ακριβή από τους υπόλοιπους. Η wind την 50αρα την δίνει με 28. Όσο για την nova δεν ξέρω τι ακριβός παίζει.

----------


## Jackal7

Πριν μια εβδομάδα που πέρασε κοπέλα από την wind,μου έκανε προσφορά για 100 mbps ftth με σταθερά και κινητά στα 29,90€.

----------


## KostakisK

> Πριν μια εβδομάδα που πέρασε κοπέλα από την wind,μου έκανε προσφορά για 100 mbps ftth με σταθερά και κινητά στα 29,90€.


Προσοχή με το FTTH, άλλες φορές λένε fiber και εννοούν vdsl!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jackal7

Το πρωί ξεκίνησε το συνεργείο της δεδδηε,τις εργασίες για την ηλεκτροδότηση της καμπίνας,στην περιοχή της Ξηροκρήνης, και σε όσες έχουν τοποθετηθεί από την wind. Άντε να δούμε, πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί!

----------


## jimmych

> Πριν μια εβδομάδα που πέρασε κοπέλα από την wind,μου έκανε προσφορά για 100 mbps ftth με σταθερά και κινητά στα 29,90€.


Θέλει προσοχή από τους πωλητές που περνάνε πόρτα πόρτα και σε αυτά που υπόσχονται και στις υπηρεσίες που πουλάνε. Προσοχή στους όρους και στις παγίδες που μπορεί να κρύβονται. Αν είναι σωστή η τιμή που σου πρόσφερε είναι πού καλή χωρίς βέβαια να ξέρω το τι προσφέρει το πρόγραμμα του κινητού.

----------


## Jackal7

Δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να δεχτώ προσφορά, όταν δεν είναι ενεργές οι γραμμές για γρήγορο ίντερνετ. Η τιμή που μου έδωσε, είναι προφανώς θέμα ανταγωνισμού, μάλιστα μου ανέφερε ότι μέσο ασανσέρ, φτάνουν οι γραμμές,στο σπίτι,για πακέτο ftth!Το καλό είναι ότι μου είπε πως σύντομα θα ενεργοποιηθεί η περιοχή,με γρήγορο ίντερνετ,σε ένα έως δύο μήνες, ήδη η δεδδηε, δίνει ρεύμα,σε όσες καμπίνες, έχουν μείνει, ανενεργές.

----------


## Jackal7

Καλημέρα,αν κάποιος γνωρίζει, από την περιοχή του,όταν συνδέει με ρεύμα την καμπίνα η δεδδηε, μετά από πόσο χρονικό διάστημα,θα ενεργοποιηθεί το γρήγορο ίντερνετ;

----------


## deniSun

> Καλημέρα,αν κάποιος γνωρίζει, από την περιοχή του,όταν συνδέει με ρεύμα την καμπίνα η δεδδηε, μετά από πόσο χρονικό διάστημα,θα ενεργοποιηθεί το γρήγορο ίντερνετ;


Δεν υπάρχει κάτι απόλυτο.
Από μερικές μέρες έως και ένα χρόνο.

----------


## YAziDis

Άνω Τουμπα εχουν αρχισει τα σκαψίματα και περνανε γραμμες, απλα δεν καταλαβα αν κανουν υλοποίηση για τις vdsl, ή αν πανε να φερουν οπτική στις πολυκατοικίες!

----------


## Jackal7

Πολύ συγκεκριμένος φίλε μου!Δεν έχεις και άδικο,με όλα αυτά που γίνονται! Από την wind που πέρασαν πριν μέρες, είπανε μέχρι τέλος καλοκαιριού. Έχω φωτογραφία από την καμπίνα αλλά δεν μπορώ να την ανεβάσω.

----------


## Jackal7

Σήμερα τελείωσε το συνεργείο της δεδδηε,την σύνδεση ρεύματος της καμπίνας,στην περιοχή της Ξηροκρήνης, πρέπει να έχουν μείνει άλλες δύο χωρίς ρεύμα, οπότε πάμε για κάνα δίμηνο, μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση του γρήγορου ίντερνετ,η wind, δεν έχει την παραμικρή πληροφόρηση, όσες φορές έκανα κλήση, έδιναν την ίδια απάντηση!

----------


## glamour_services

Πλέον τις ενεργοποιούν μεμονωμένα, οπότε αν όλα πάνε καλά...
Πάντως αν στην περιοχή μου είχα διαθέσιμη HCN δεν θα το σκεφτόμουν ακόμα...

----------


## jacobgr

@Jackal7
Μπορεί και νωρίτερα, στην περίπτωση μου στα Μετέωρα την δώσε σε περίπου 2 βδομάδες από την ρευματοδότηση. Βέβαια όλα είναι ρευστά και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.
Όσον αφορά τους πωλητές ουσιαστικά βλέπουν ότι και εσύ στο site. Τίποτε περισσότερο οπότε μην χάνεις τον χρόνο σου στο τηλέφωνο.

----------


## Jackal7

Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό,η wind στην ιστοσελίδα της,δεν εμφανίζει πληροφορίες για την ευρύτερη περιοχή. Όταν πέρασε για να δώσει προσφορά η υπάλληλος,δεν ήξερε ότι δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το γρήγορο ίντερνετ στην περιοχή. Έκανε προσφορά για ftth,χθες που μίλησα με τα κεντρικά της wind, έμαθα ότι χρειάζεται ένα δίμηνο,για να ενεργοποιηθεί το ftth.

- - - Updated - - -

Αν είσαι ιδιοκτήτης του σπιτιού, μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις το ftth, πριν καιρό που μίλησα με την hcn,μου είπαν εξάμηνο για να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία.

----------


## raven_gr

Καλημέρα,
Μετά από επίλυση σε βλάβη σε γραμμή VODAFONE ADSL (που διήρκεσε 7 εβδομάδες)  έγινε και μετάβαση της σύνδεσης σε VDSL 50 από καμπίνα της WIND ...περιοχή πολίχνη Θεσσαλονίκης
σήμερα έγινε η ενεργοποίηση και ορίστε και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σε προφιλ 35B


οπότε θεωρητικά μπορώ να φτάσω 280Mbit Down /50Mbit Up?

Ρούτερ H300s με υπεράθλιο όμως Wifi!
είχα ένα Vigor 2862Vac που δεν υποστηρίζει όμως προφιλ 35B άραγε θα μπορέσει να συγχρονίσει έστω σε πρόφιλ 17a η θα μου "βάλουν χέρι" από την VODAFONE?

----------


## personal

Καλησπέρα σε όλους 
Μετά από μια σύντομη διακοπή σήμερα στις ~14.00 από 5/50 πήγα 5,5/55 10% δώρο 

Modulation Type VDSL2(Vectoring)
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 5503/54995 kbps
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 46120/113752 kbps

Είναι νέα μόδα όπως βλέπω και παραπάνω;

----------


## KostakisK

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους 
> Μετά από μια σύντομη διακοπή σήμερα στις ~14.00 από 5/50 πήγα 5,5/55 10% δώρο 
> 
> Modulation Type VDSL2(Vectoring)
> Actual Rate(Up/Down) 5503/54995 kbps
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 46120/113752 kbps
> 
> Είναι νέα μόδα όπως βλέπω και παραπάνω;


Ναι σε όλους δίνουν 10% παραπάνω στο vdsl

----------


## Vasilios

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Στην περιοχή Πολίχνης - Σταυρούπολης (πάνω από το στρατόπεδο Π. Μελά και το σχολείο που έχει εκεί), γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο δίκτυο vdsl;
Τώρα είμαι με nova adsl στα 24 (11+ δλδ) και λέω να αλλάξω σε 50άρα vdsl μήπως και αυξηθεί λίγο η ταχύτητα περιήγησης στο νετ. Στο site της cosmote έβαλα διεύθυνση και μου έβγαλε  "Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο". Το έψαξα και με την vodafone, έκανα έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας και ενώ με την διεύθυνση μου έβγαλε ότι υπάρχει διαθέσιμο δίκτυο, με επιλογή θέσης από τον χάρτη, στο ίδιο σημείο που είμαι, δεν μου έβγαλε τπτ.  Θα ρωτήσω και εδώ στα τοπικά καταστήματα αλλά δεν τους πολυεμπιστεύομαι, μπορεί να μου πούνε ένα ναι οκ και μετά να τρέχουμε. 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jacobgr

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
> Στην περιοχή Πολίχνης - Σταυρούπολης (πάνω από το στρατόπεδο Π. Μελά και το σχολείο που έχει εκεί), γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο δίκτυο vdsl;
> Τώρα είμαι με nova adsl στα 24 (11+ δλδ) και λέω να αλλάξω σε 50άρα vdsl μήπως και αυξηθεί λίγο η ταχύτητα περιήγησης στο νετ. Στο site της cosmote έβαλα διεύθυνση αλλά και μου έβγαλε  "Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο". Το έψαξα και με την vodafone, έκανα έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας και ενώ με την διεύθυνση μου έβγαλε ότι υπάρχει διαθέσιμο δίκτυο, με επιλογή θέσης από τον χάρτη, στο ίδιο σημείο που είμαι, δεν μου έβγαλε τπτ.  Θα ρωτήσω και εδώ στα τοπικά καταστήματα αλλά δεν τους πολυεμπιστεύομαι, μπορεί να μου πούνε ένα ναι οκ και μετά να τρέχουμε. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Δες στο site της wind με την ακριβή διεύθυνση σου. Στην περιοχή έχει βάλει καμπίνες η wind και ισως ξέρουν καλύτερα  από τους υπόλοιπους αν είναι διαθέσιμο το vdsl.

----------


## Vasilios

> Δες στο site της wind με την ακριβή διεύθυνση σου. Στην περιοχή έχει βάλει καμπίνες η wind και ισως ξέρουν καλύτερα  από τους υπόλοιπους αν είναι διαθέσιμο το vdsl.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Θα ρωτήσω και στην wind αν και με προβληματίζει το σήμα όταν θα είμαι εκτός Θεσ/νίκης αλλά και το ότι δίνουν μόνο voip σταθερό.  H αλήθεια είναι ότι προτιμώ την vodafone, όχι γιατί έχω προηγούμενη εμπειρία, απλά ο ΟΤΕ είναι 7-8 ευρώ το μήνα  πιο ακριβός σε ανάλογο πρόγραμμα και έχει έξτρα τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης (36+ ευρώ). Βέβαια αυτά δεν είναι σοβαρά κριτήρια για επιλογή παρόχου, μόνο η ποιότητα του ίντερνετ είναι, αλλά αφού από τον ΟΤΕ παίρνουν κι αυτοί (vodafone), μάλλον ίδια θα είναι.


Edit: 
Είδα ότι η wind παρέχει στην διεύθυνσή μου και fiber μέχρι 200 Mbps, δεν το γνώριζα, μόνο η ΙΝΑLAN απ΄όσο γνωρίζω πέρασε από εδώ ανάλογο  δίκτυο πριν κάτι μήνες.

----------


## jacobgr

> Βέβαια αυτά δεν είναι σοβαρά κριτήρια για επιλογή παρόχου, μόνο η ποιότητα του ίντερνετ είναι, αλλά αφού από τον ΟΤΕ παίρνουν κι αυτοί (vodafone), μάλλον ίδια θα είναι.
> 
> 
> Edit: 
> Είδα ότι η wind παρέχει στην διεύθυνσή μου και fiber μέχρι 200 Mbps, δεν το γνώριζα, μόνο η ΙΝΑLAN απ΄όσο γνωρίζω πέρασε από εδώ ανάλογο  δίκτυο πριν κάτι μήνες.


Δεν είναι οπτική μέχρι το σπίτι (FTTH) αλλά μέχρι την καμπίνα και μετά σου δίνουν VDSL έως 200. 
Και όλοι οι πάροχοι στην περιοχή μας δεν παίρνουν ιντερνετ από τον ΟΤΕ αλλά από την wind. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει μόνο το τελευταίο κομμάτι χαλκού από την καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι σου.
Επίσης όλοι πλέον δίνουν VOIP.

----------


## glamour_services

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
> Στην περιοχή Πολίχνης - Σταυρούπολης (πάνω από το στρατόπεδο Π. Μελά και το σχολείο που έχει εκεί), γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο δίκτυο vdsl;
> Τώρα είμαι με nova adsl στα 24 (11+ δλδ) και λέω να αλλάξω σε 50άρα vdsl μήπως και αυξηθεί λίγο η ταχύτητα περιήγησης στο νετ. Στο site της cosmote έβαλα διεύθυνση και μου έβγαλε  "Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο". Το έψαξα και με την vodafone, έκανα έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας και ενώ με την διεύθυνση μου έβγαλε ότι υπάρχει διαθέσιμο δίκτυο, με επιλογή θέσης από τον χάρτη, στο ίδιο σημείο που είμαι, δεν μου έβγαλε τπτ.  Θα ρωτήσω και εδώ στα τοπικά καταστήματα αλλά δεν τους πολυεμπιστεύομαι, μπορεί να μου πούνε ένα ναι οκ και μετά να τρέχουμε. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Βρες τον αριθμό καμπίνας του ΟΤΕ που σε εξυπηρετεί και θα σου πω ακριβώς!

----------


## Vasilios

> Δεν είναι οπτική μέχρι το σπίτι (FTTH) αλλά μέχρι την καμπίνα και μετά σου δίνουν VDSL έως 200. 
> Και όλοι οι πάροχοι στην περιοχή μας δεν παίρνουν ιντερνετ από τον ΟΤΕ αλλά από την wind. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει μόνο το τελευταίο κομμάτι χαλκού από την καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι σου.
> Επίσης όλοι πλέον δίνουν VOIP.


Αυτό δεν το γνώριζα, ότι μόνο το κομμάτι της χάλκινης καλωδίωσης από το καφάο μέχρι το κάθε σπίτι είναι του ΟΤΕ, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Όπως επίσης δεν γνώριζα ότι όλοι πλέον δίνουν voip σταθερό. Ανοησία αυτό, δλδ πέφτει η σύνδεση, ή χαλάει το ρούτερ, πάει το σταθερό. 






> Βρες τον αριθμό καμπίνας του ΟΤΕ που σε εξυπηρετεί και θα σου πω ακριβώς!


Κατά 99% είναι 5402 - 116.   Αυτό είναι το id σύμφωνα με χάρτη που ανέβασε ο iris07 σε διπλανό τόπικ. (Αν και στην φωτογραφία του καφάο γράφει 116 και από κάτω 42882).
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.



Παιδιά, για την INALAN έχετε άποψη; Πριν λίγο καιρό πέρασαν δίκτυο μπροστά από το σπίτι μου. Είναι σοβαρή εταιρία και άξια εμπιστοσύνης;;

----------


## glamour_services

Η 116 καμπίνα συνδέεται πάνω στην 162 της Wind, οπότε δίνει VDSL εδώ και καιρό. Υπάρχει όμως ένα "μικρό" θέμα: Η 116 καλύπτει ένα τεράστιο τετράγωνο με πολλές οικίες κοντά στο σχολείο που βρίσκονται έως και πάνω από 500 μέτρα από την ίδια την καμπίνα. Κάκιστος φυσικά σχεδιασμός μιας και θα μπορούσαν να είχαν μοιραστεί ανάμεσα στις καμπίνες 115 και 119 που βρίσκονται πιο κοντά και έτσι να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα ούτε με το VDSL. Με λίγα λόγια η 162 δίνει VDSL αλλά μόνο σε όσες οικίες βρίσκονται έως τα 300 μέτρα από αυτήν. Αν το σπίτι σου δηλαδή βρίσκεται πιο μακριά, VDSL δύσκολα θα σου δώσουν.
Φυσικά και ασυζητητί λοιπόν θα βάλεις inalan και ούτε να το σκέφτεσαι (γνώμη μου πάντα), εφόσον σε καλύπτει. Τι να πούμε κι εμείς που χάνουμε την κάλυψη για 400 μέτρα...

----------


## Vasilios

> Η 116 καμπίνα συνδέεται πάνω στην 162 της Wind, οπότε δίνει VDSL εδώ και καιρό. Υπάρχει όμως ένα "μικρό" θέμα: Η 116 καλύπτει ένα τεράστιο τετράγωνο με πολλές οικίες κοντά στο σχολείο που βρίσκονται έως και πάνω από 500 μέτρα από την ίδια την καμπίνα. Κάκιστος φυσικά σχεδιασμός μιας και θα μπορούσαν να είχαν μοιραστεί ανάμεσα στις καμπίνες 115 και 119 που βρίσκονται πιο κοντά και έτσι να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα ούτε με το VDSL. Με λίγα λόγια η 162 δίνει VDSL αλλά μόνο σε όσες οικίες βρίσκονται έως τα 300 μέτρα από αυτήν. Αν το σπίτι σου δηλαδή βρίσκεται πιο μακριά, VDSL δύσκολα θα σου δώσουν.
> Φυσικά και ασυζητητί λοιπόν θα βάλεις inalan και ούτε να το σκέφτεσαι (γνώμη μου πάντα), εφόσον σε καλύπτει. Τι να πούμε κι εμείς που χάνουμε την κάλυψη για 400 μέτρα...



Είσαι απίστευτος φίλε! Πώς τα γνωρίζεις όλα αυτά....  Όντως τώρα έβλεπα στο street view ότι και σε πολλά σπίτια εδώ τριγύρω, το κουτί του ΟΤΕ γράφει 116, δίκιο έχεις. Το σπίτι μου είναι στα 60-70 μέτρα από το συγκεκριμένο καφάο. Θα το ψάξω για την Ιναλαν αλλά σαν προχειροδουλειά μου φάνηκε ότι έκαναν. Φυσικά δεν είμαι ειδικός, αλλά μόνο μια πιθαμή βάθος το καναλάκι στον δρόμο. Σε περίπτωση που σκάψουν άλλα συνεργεία (ευαθ, αέριο κλπ) θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Ύστερα έβαζαν κάθε 2-3 σπιτια κάτι κουτάκια, σαν μικρά τερματικά που μου φάνηκαν πολύ εκτεθειμένα. Ίσως να έχω λάθος, δεν επιμένω. Θα το ψάξω όμως, να είσαι καλά.



Edit:
Δηλαδή στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση η wind δίνει vdsl και ο ΟΤΕ όχι; Παίρνει η wind από το ΑΚ Σταυρούπολης και φέρνει οπτική ίνα μέχρι το καφάο και μετά μέσω των χάλκινων καλωδίων του ΟΤΕ έρχεται στο σπίτι μας;; Άρα είναι μονόδρομος η wind εδώ συγκεκριμένα κι ας ήθελε κάποιος (υποθετικά μιλώντας) να επιλέξει ως πάροχο τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## glamour_services

Φίλε μου έχω περάσει στο χάρτη πάνω από 1000 καμπίνες, τι άλλο να σου πω, έχω μάθει 3 Α/Κ απ' έξω!
Αφού είσαι μόλις 70 μέτρα από τις 116/162 μια χαρά μπορείς να πάρεις VDSL, δεν βλέπω κάποιο θέμα, εκτός αν υπάρχει άλλο πρόβλημα που δεν γνωρίζω.
Η Wind είναι ο πάροχος του φυσικού δικτύου για την περιοχή μας, φέρνει την οπτική ως τα καφάο της και τα συνδέει με του ΟΤΕ. Φυσικά δίνει χονδρική και σε Cosmote/Vodafone οπότε μπορείς να βάλεις όποιο πάροχο θες.
Η Inalan είναι ανεξάρτητος πάροχος FTTH, οπτικής δηλαδή ως το σπίτι σου. Δεν έχει σχέση πόσο καλά σκαμμένες είναι οι αύλακες μέσα στις οποίες είναι οι ίνες, δεν είναι ίδια τα δίκτυα.
Το τι θα διαλέξει να βάλει ο καθένας είναι συνδεδεμένο καθαρά με τις ανάγκες του.
Εγώ πχ θα έβαζα inalan γιατί δεν θέλω το ίντερνετ να έχει σχέση με το τηλέφωνο, δεν θέλω VOIP, και θέλω συμμετρικό upload δηλαδή 100/100 και όχι ασύμμετρο πχ 100/10 που δίνουν οι πάροχοι VDSL. Αλλά είμαι άτυχος...

----------


## Vasilios

> Φίλε μου έχω περάσει στο χάρτη πάνω από 1000 καμπίνες, τι άλλο να σου πω, έχω μάθει 3 Α/Κ απ' έξω!
> Αφού είσαι μόλις 70 μέτρα από τις 116/162 μια χαρά μπορείς να πάρεις VDSL, δεν βλέπω κάποιο θέμα, εκτός αν υπάρχει άλλο πρόβλημα που δεν γνωρίζω.
> Η Wind είναι ο πάροχος του φυσικού δικτύου για την περιοχή μας, φέρνει την οπτική ως τα καφάο της και τα συνδέει με του ΟΤΕ. Φυσικά δίνει χονδρική και σε Cosmote/Vodafone οπότε μπορείς να βάλεις όποιο πάροχο θες.
> Η Inalan είναι ανεξάρτητος πάροχος FTTH, οπτικής δηλαδή ως το σπίτι σου. Δεν έχει σχέση πόσο καλά σκαμμένες είναι οι αύλακες μέσα στις οποίες είναι οι ίνες, δεν είναι ίδια τα δίκτυα.
> Το τι θα διαλέξει να βάλει ο καθένας είναι συνδεδεμένο καθαρά με τις ανάγκες του.
> Εγώ πχ θα έβαζα inalan γιατί δεν θέλω το ίντερνετ να έχει σχέση με το τηλέφωνο, δεν θέλω VOIP, και θέλω συμμετρικό upload δηλαδή 100/100 και όχι ασύμμετρο πχ 100/10 που δίνουν οι πάροχοι VDSL. Αλλά είμαι άτυχος...



Είσαι πλήρως κατανοητός, θενξ. 
Μακάρι σε λίγο καιρό να επεκταθεί το δίκτυο και να είσαι πιο τυχερός.

----------


## Jackal7

Καλησπέρα, πριν λίγο, συζήτησα με τον τεχνικό,που άνοιξε την καμπίνα και την ρυθμίζει για να δοθεί σε λειτουργία. Η ταχύτητα που είδε με καλώδιο, ήταν 300mbps, και όταν τον ρώτησα αν πρέπει να δοθεί σε όλες τις καμπίνες ρεύμα για να ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία του γρήγορου ίντερνετ,μου είπε δεν είναι απαραίτητο, άρα κάθε καμπίνα, μπορεί να ξεκινήσει από τις επόμενες ημέρες,την λειτουργία, αριθμός καμπίνας wind H114.

----------


## jacobgr

> και όταν τον ρώτησα αν πρέπει να δοθεί σε όλες τις καμπίνες ρεύμα για να ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία του γρήγορου ίντερνετ,μου είπε δεν είναι απαραίτητο, άρα κάθε καμπίνα, μπορεί να ξεκινήσει από τις επόμενες ημέρες,την λειτουργία, αριθμός καμπίνας wind H114.


Έτσι ακριβώς έγινε ψηλά στην Πολίχνη

----------


## glamour_services

> Καλησπέρα, πριν λίγο, συζήτησα με τον τεχνικό,που άνοιξε την καμπίνα και την ρυθμίζει για να δοθεί σε λειτουργία. Η ταχύτητα που είδε με καλώδιο, ήταν 300mbps, και όταν τον ρώτησα αν πρέπει να δοθεί σε όλες τις καμπίνες ρεύμα για να ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία του γρήγορου ίντερνετ,μου είπε δεν είναι απαραίτητο, άρα κάθε καμπίνα, μπορεί να ξεκινήσει από τις επόμενες ημέρες,την λειτουργία, αριθμός καμπίνας wind H114.


Ο αρχικός σχεδιασμός ήταν να δοθεί όλο το δίκτυο σε κάθε Α/Κ σε λειτουργία μόλις ολοκληρωθεί. Αλλά φυσικά επειδή προέκυψαν μύρια προβλήματα, δόθηκε πράσινο φως για ενεργοποίηση της κάθε καμπίνας μεμονωμένα.
Η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που πιάνει το VDSL στις υλοποιήσεις G-vector στην Ελλάδα με τα προφίλ ανοιχτά (δηλαδή χωρίς κόφτη) είναι έως 300/100. Φυσικά αν δίνανε κάτι τέτοιο, ποιος τους έπιανε... όχι βέβαια ότι με τα καλώδια χαλκού ως το σπίτι θα την έπιανε κανένας αυτή την ταχύτητα, αλλά λέμε τώρα...
Την Η114 την έβγαλα φωτογραφία αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω χρόνο να τις περάσω στους χάρτες!

----------


## raven_gr

τι να πω ρε παιδιά θα με σκάσουν αυτοί εκεί στη VODA...
παρέλαβα την VDSL όπως έγραψα σε προηγούμενο post (από την καμπίνα 125 επί της Μουσχουντή, Πολίχνη) και υπάρχει πρόβλημα μεταφοράς της υπηρεσίας της τηλεφωνίας και δεν κάνει register το VOIP...
οπότε 2η ημέρα χωρίς τηλεφωνία με άγνωστο ορίζοντα επιδιόρθωσης...
είναι μη στραβώσει κάτι...μετά δεν έχει άδικο ο glamour_services που επιμένει στην απλή τηλεφωνία.
μια χαρά πάντως λειτουργεί και το Vigor 2862Vac που έχω (σε προφίλ 17a) αφού η γραμμή κλειδώνει σωστά στα 57824 kbps (τόσο βλέπω και με το H300S)
περιμένω να παίξει και η τηλεφωνία να βάλω τα credentials στο Vigor




> Φίλε μου έχω περάσει στο χάρτη πάνω από 1000 καμπίνες, τι άλλο να σου πω, έχω μάθει 3 Α/Κ απ' έξω!
> Αφού είσαι μόλις 70 μέτρα από τις 116/162 μια χαρά μπορείς να πάρεις VDSL, δεν βλέπω κάποιο θέμα, εκτός αν υπάρχει άλλο πρόβλημα που δεν γνωρίζω.
> Η Wind είναι ο πάροχος του φυσικού δικτύου για την περιοχή μας, φέρνει την οπτική ως τα καφάο της και τα συνδέει με του ΟΤΕ. Φυσικά δίνει χονδρική και σε Cosmote/Vodafone οπότε μπορείς να βάλεις όποιο πάροχο θες.
> Η Inalan είναι ανεξάρτητος πάροχος FTTH, οπτικής δηλαδή ως το σπίτι σου. Δεν έχει σχέση πόσο καλά σκαμμένες είναι οι αύλακες μέσα στις οποίες είναι οι ίνες, δεν είναι ίδια τα δίκτυα.
> Το τι θα διαλέξει να βάλει ο καθένας είναι συνδεδεμένο καθαρά με τις ανάγκες του.
> Εγώ πχ θα έβαζα inalan γιατί δεν θέλω το ίντερνετ να έχει σχέση με το τηλέφωνο, δεν θέλω VOIP, και θέλω συμμετρικό upload δηλαδή 100/100 και όχι ασύμμετρο πχ 100/10 που δίνουν οι πάροχοι VDSL. Αλλά είμαι άτυχος...


κρίμα, χωρίς να γνωρίζω που ακριβώς μένεις πάντως είδα άτομα της INALAN αρκετές φορές αυτή την εβδομάδα επί της Αγ. Παντελεήμονος και της Μουσχουντή

----------


## tol1s

> υπάρχει πρόβλημα μεταφοράς της υπηρεσίας της τηλεφωνίας και δεν κάνει register το VOIP...
> οπότε 2η ημέρα χωρίς τηλεφωνία με άγνωστο ορίζοντα επιδιόρθωσης.


9 μερες πηρε εμενα για το ιδιο προβλημα,ειμαι σε οτε αλλα σε καμπινα voda

----------


## Vasilios

> τι να πω ρε παιδιά θα με σκάσουν αυτοί εκεί στη VODA...
> παρέλαβα την VDSL όπως έγραψα σε προηγούμενο post (από την καμπίνα 125 επί της Μουσχουντή, Πολίχνη) και υπάρχει πρόβλημα μεταφοράς της υπηρεσίας της τηλεφωνίας και δεν κάνει register το VOIP...
> οπότε *2η ημέρα χωρίς τηλεφωνία με άγνωστο ορίζοντα επιδιόρθωσης*...
> είναι μη στραβώσει κάτι...μετά δεν έχει άδικο ο glamour_services που επιμένει στην απλή τηλεφωνία.
> μια χαρά πάντως λειτουργεί και το Vigor 2862Vac που έχω (σε προφίλ 17a) αφού η γραμμή κλειδώνει σωστά στα 57824 kbps (τόσο βλέπω και με το H300S)
> περιμένω να παίξει και η τηλεφωνία να βάλω τα credentials στο Vigor



Ορίστε,  γι΄αυτό δεν θέλω voip τηλέφωνο. Όλο προβλήματα, τί να πω. Εγώ μένω σε στενό κάθετο επί της Μουσχουντή και σκεφτόμουν για vodafone αρχικά, αλλά δεν γνώριζα ότι δίνουν κι αυτοί μόνο voip σταθερό. Νόμιζα μόνο η wind τα έκανε αυτά. Με βλέπω να κάνω ξεχωριστή σύνδεση νετ και τηλέφωνο, κι ας δώσω κάτι παραπάνω. 
Εύχομαι να το ξεπεράσεις το θέμα γρήγορα κι ανώδυνα.


Όλοι οι πάροχοι voip δίνουν τώρα;; Ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ;

----------


## jkoukos

Σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό, από τις νέες καμπίνες FTTC με VDSL Vectoring, υποχρεωτικά όλες οι υπηρεσίες είναι ΙΡ. Άρα VoIP τηλεφωνία.
Καλά, για το FTTH δεν το συζητάμε. Δεν παίζει τίποτα άλλο.
Ο ΟΤΕ ήταν ο πρώτος* και ο μοναδικός σήμερα που το κάνει από παντού (ακόμη και από αστικό κέντρο) και έχει ανακοινώσει ότι όλο το δίκτυό του θα γυρίσει σε IΡ.

* Αναφέρομαι στους υπάρχοντες παρόχους, διότι πριν τον ΟΤΕ έδιναν VoIP και άλλοι, που σήμερα δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## Vasilios

> Σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό, από τις νέες καμπίνες FTTC με VDSL Vectoring, υποχρεωτικά όλες οι υπηρεσίες είναι ΙΡ. Άρα VoIP τηλεφωνία.
> Καλά, για το FTTH δεν το συζητάμε. Δεν παίζει τίποτα άλλο.
> Ο ΟΤΕ ήταν ο πρώτος* και ο μοναδικός σήμερα που το κάνει από παντού (ακόμη και από αστικό κέντρο) και έχει ανακοινώσει ότι όλο το δίκτυό του θα γυρίσει σε IΡ.
> 
> * Αναφέρομαι στους υπάρχοντες παρόχους, διότι πριν τον ΟΤΕ έδιναν VoIP και άλλοι, που σήμερα δεν υπάρχουν.



Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση. Έχω μείνει αρκετά πίσω.  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλημέρα,
> Μετά από επίλυση σε βλάβη σε γραμμή VODAFONE ADSL (που διήρκεσε 7 εβδομάδες)  έγινε και μετάβαση της σύνδεσης σε VDSL 50 από καμπίνα της WIND ...περιοχή πολίχνη Θεσσαλονίκης
> σήμερα έγινε η ενεργοποίηση και ορίστε και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σε προφιλ 35B
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 216330
> 
> οπότε θεωρητικά μπορώ να φτάσω 280Mbit Down /50Mbit Up?
> 
> Ρούτερ H300s με υπεράθλιο όμως Wifi!
> είχα ένα Vigor 2862Vac που δεν υποστηρίζει όμως προφιλ 35B άραγε θα μπορέσει να συγχρονίσει έστω σε πρόφιλ 17a η θα μου "βάλουν χέρι" από την VODAFONE?


*Τώρα το είδα.. 
Μόλις θα έλεγα ότι γλίτωσες από το πρόβλημα που είχες με την adsl.. Αν θυμάσαι που τα λέγαμε.. Αλλά μετά είδα το επόμενο μήνυμα σου για το voip.. Μικρή η ζημιά..  
Είχαν δεν είχαν πάντως σε πήγαν σε vdsl ε; Η προσφορά καλή; 
Η γραμμή δείχνει κανόνι πάντως τώρα.. Συγκίνηση με τα noise margin κοντά στα 30.. Θυμάμαι παλιές εποχές προ adsl2+.. 
Επίσης βλέπω ότι έχουν αρχίσει και δίνουν πιο εύκολα το 35b σε όλες τις ταχύτητες του vdsl..

- - - Updated - - -




> τι να πω ρε παιδιά θα με σκάσουν αυτοί εκεί στη VODA...
> παρέλαβα την VDSL όπως έγραψα σε προηγούμενο post (από την καμπίνα 125 επί της Μουσχουντή, Πολίχνη) και υπάρχει πρόβλημα μεταφοράς της υπηρεσίας της τηλεφωνίας και δεν κάνει register το VOIP...
> οπότε 2η ημέρα χωρίς τηλεφωνία με άγνωστο ορίζοντα επιδιόρθωσης...
> είναι μη στραβώσει κάτι...μετά δεν έχει άδικο ο glamour_services που επιμένει στην απλή τηλεφωνία.
> μια χαρά πάντως λειτουργεί και το Vigor 2862Vac που έχω (σε προφίλ 17a) αφού η γραμμή κλειδώνει σωστά στα 57824 kbps (τόσο βλέπω και με το H300S)
> περιμένω να παίξει και η τηλεφωνία να βάλω τα credentials στο Vigor


Αν σε ενδιαφέρει η τηλεφωνία, αναγκαστικά θα μείνει το Η300 να κάνει το συγχρονισμό.. Κωδικούς για voip δεν δίνει η βόντα.. Sorry αν στο χαλάω.. Μετά για το εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο π.χ wifi βάζεις ότι θες..

----------


## raven_gr

> *Τώρα το είδα.. 
> Μόλις θα έλεγα ότι γλίτωσες από το πρόβλημα που είχες με την adsl.. Αν θυμάσαι που τα λέγαμε.. Αλλά μετά είδα το επόμενο μήνυμα σου για το voip.. Μικρή η ζημιά..  
> Είχαν δεν είχαν πάντως σε πήγαν σε vdsl ε; Η προσφορά καλή; 
> Η γραμμή δείχνει κανόνι πάντως τώρα.. Συγκίνηση με τα noise margin κοντά στα 30.. Θυμάμαι παλιές εποχές προ adsl2+.. 
> Επίσης βλέπω ότι έχουν αρχίσει και δίνουν πιο εύκολα το 35b σε όλες τις ταχύτητες του vdsl..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Αν σε ενδιαφέρει η τηλεφωνία, αναγκαστικά θα μείνει το Η300 να κάνει το συγχρονισμό.. Κωδικούς για voip δεν δίνει η βόντα.. Sorry αν στο χαλάω.. Μετά για το εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο π.χ wifi βάζεις ότι θες..


Ευτυχώς/Δυστυχώς το θέμα με την τηλεφωνία έληξε την επόμενη εργάσιμη.

μου δώσανε καλή προσφορά για VDSL 50Mbit και όλο το πακέτο τηλεόρασης (και αθλητικά) στα 31,90 αλλά ίσως την δίνουν γενικά και όχι επειδή κράτησε πολύ καιρό η επιδιόρθωση της βλάβης του ADSL 

το H300S είναι απερίγραπτο αφού μέχρι και ο τεχνικός τους μου είπε ότι του κάνει καθυστερήσεις στην απομακρυσμένη διαχείριση και μου δρομολόγησε καινούργιο μιας και θεωρούν ότι έπεσα σε ελαττωματική παρτίδα.

η χάρη της 50αρας πάντως δεν συγκρίνεται με το ADSL ότι και να κάνουμε.

ωστόσο έχω εξοπλισμό που κάθεται και θα προτιμούσα να δουλέψω με αυτόν.

οψόμεθα

----------


## glamour_services

Κάτι τέτοια βλέπω κι εγώ και όσο τα βλέπω τόσο πιο κοντά είμαι στην απόφαση να βάλω NICTECH! 50/15 μόνο μεν, ελεύθερος από το VoIP δε!!!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ευτυχώς/Δυστυχώς το θέμα με την τηλεφωνία έληξε την επόμενη εργάσιμη.
> 
> μου δώσανε καλή προσφορά για VDSL 50Mbit και όλο το πακέτο τηλεόρασης (και αθλητικά) στα 31,90 αλλά ίσως την δίνουν γενικά και όχι επειδή κράτησε πολύ καιρό η επιδιόρθωση της βλάβης του ADSL 
> 
> το H300S είναι απερίγραπτο αφού μέχρι και ο τεχνικός τους μου είπε ότι του κάνει καθυστερήσεις στην απομακρυσμένη διαχείριση και μου δρομολόγησε καινούργιο μιας και θεωρούν ότι έπεσα σε ελαττωματική παρτίδα.
> 
> η χάρη της 50αρας πάντως δεν συγκρίνεται με το ADSL ότι και να κάνουμε.
> 
> ωστόσο έχω εξοπλισμό που κάθεται και θα προτιμούσα να δουλέψω με αυτόν.
> ...


Δεν νομίζω να καταφέρεις να βάλεις το δικό σου ρουτερ να κάνει και τη τηλεφωνία... 
Αλλά αν.. Που δεν.. Πες το και σε μας..
& 
Το σχετικό νήμα αν χρειαστείς κάτι.. 
Ρίξε μια ματιά.. Κάτι έλεγαν τα παιδιά για κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν κατάφεραν κάτι..

----------


## raven_gr

> Κάτι τέτοια βλέπω κι εγώ και όσο τα βλέπω τόσο πιο κοντά είμαι στην απόφαση να βάλω NICTECH! 50/15 μόνο μεν, ελεύθερος από το VoIP δε!!!


είναι μην έρθει η ώρα της αλλαγής, βέβαια αν δεν υπήρχε η βλάβη ακόμα θα έπαιζα χαρούμενος με την ADSL.




> Δεν νομίζω να καταφέρεις να βάλεις το δικό σου ρουτερ να κάνει και τη τηλεφωνία... 
> Αλλά αν.. Που δεν.. Πες το και σε μας..
> & 
> Το σχετικό νήμα αν χρειαστείς κάτι.. 
> Ρίξε μια ματιά.. Κάτι έλεγαν τα παιδιά για κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν κατάφεραν κάτι..


αυτό ακριβώς έκανα...έψαξα στο άλλο νήμα και βρήκα τι χρειάζεται
αλλά ο εξοπλισμός που έχω (Vigor 2862Vac) ενώ κάνει απροβλημάτιστα register VOIP σε SIP πάροχο
κάτι λείπει και δεν κάνει register το VOIP τηλέφωνο στη VODAFONE...

----λύθηκε και το πρόβλημα με το VOIP----

----------


## cbarbas

Γεια,

προ ολιγου ειπα να κανω ενα ελεγχο μπας και η VODA δινει καλυτερες τιμες για 50αρα και απο τον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας, ενω μου εδινε μεχρι προτεινος διαθεσιμοτητα για 50αρα και 100αρα, τωρα μου δινει μονο για 24αρα  :ROFL: 

Παντως ενω παλαιοτερα ζητουσε τον αριθμο βροχου, σημερα αυτο πεδιο δεν ηταν εκει!

Ετσι για την ιστορια!

- - - Updated - - -

Πηγα

και αυτη τη φορα επελεξα τη διευθυνση μεσω της επιλογης που εχει για να κλικαρεις στο χαρτη, αυτη τη φορα μου εβγαλε και τη 50αρα και τη 100αρα.
Παρολα αυτα και προηγουμενος την ιδια ακριβως Οδο ειχα επιλεξη φυσικα αλλα δε μου εβγαζε αυτα τα πακετα οπως και παλια!

Οι τιμες παντως ιδιες, στην αναμονη ........

----------


## KostakisK

Για κάτσε μήπως βρω το τηλέφωνο στο τμήμα προσφορών

----------


## Jackal7

Ακόμα να ενεργοποιήσουν τις καμπίνες στην περιοχή δυτικά της Ξηροκρήνης και Αμπελοκήπων,εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες τέλειωσε τις εργασίες η δεδδηε.

----------


## deniSun

> Ακόμα να ενεργοποιήσουν τις καμπίνες στην περιοχή δυτικά της Ξηροκρήνης και Αμπελοκήπων,εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες τέλειωσε τις εργασίες η δεδδηε.


Έχεις δρόμο μπροστά σου.
Σε εμένα έκαναν ένα χρόνο από την εγκατάσταση της καμπίνας.

----------


## Jackal7

Έχω διαβάσει ότι πρέπει μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου,όσες καμπίνες είναι ανενεργές,να συνδεθούν και να ξεκινήσει η εμπορική διάθεση,κάτι ανάλογο μου είπε και η υπάλληλος που πέρασε τον περασμένο μήνα και έκανε προσφορές.από την wind.

----------


## deniSun

> Έχω διαβάσει ότι πρέπει μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου,όσες καμπίνες είναι ανενεργές,να συνδεθούν και να ξεκινήσει η εμπορική διάθεση,κάτι ανάλογο μου είπε και η υπάλληλος που πέρασε τον περασμένο μήνα και έκανε προσφορές.από την wind.


Τα περισσότερα χρονοδιαγράμματα, ακόμα και αυτά των πρώτων καμπινών, είχαν βγει εκτός προγραμματισμού.
Γι αυτό το "πρέπει" στην Ελλάδα δεν ισχύει.

----------


## Jackal7

Ξέρω ότι ζητάνε συνέχεια παρατάσεις, κυρίως λόγω δεδδηε, προσωπικά βλέπω τις εταιρείες,αν όχι όλες,να απαξιώνουν το προϊόν που θέλουν να πουλήσουν, κάτι εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετο,με την κινητή τηλεφωνία, που είναι οι ίδιες εταιρείες! Εδώ θα προσθέσω,ένα σκηνικό πριν αρκετά χρόνια, πήγα σε κατάστημα ΟΤΕ και ρωτούσα γιατί στην περιοχή που κατοικώ,δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να έχουμε 1mbps,η απάντηση ήταν,αν μαζέψετε υπογραφές, κάτι μπορεί να γίνει!

----------


## deniSun

> δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να έχουμε 1mbps


Δηλαδή τώρα τι ταχύτητες έχετε;

----------


## sdikr

> Έχω διαβάσει ότι πρέπει μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου,όσες καμπίνες είναι ανενεργές,να συνδεθούν και να ξεκινήσει η εμπορική διάθεση,κάτι ανάλογο μου είπε και η υπάλληλος που πέρασε τον περασμένο μήνα και έκανε προσφορές.από την wind.


πωλητής απο την wind,  αξιοπιστία 0

----------


## Jackal7

Πολλά χρόνια πριν,το 2006,άλλες εποχές!Φίλε μου οι πωλητές δεν φταίνε,τους δίνουν συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες,η κοπέλα που ήρθε,είχε ενημερωθεί ότι λειτουργούσαν οι καμπίνες,όταν της είπα πως έχουμε ακόμα το απλό ίντερνετ,κατάλαβε τι παίζει!

----------


## sdikr

> Πολλά χρόνια πριν,το 2006,άλλες εποχές!Φίλε μου οι πωλητές δεν φταίνε,τους δίνουν συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες,η κοπέλα που ήρθε,είχε ενημερωθεί ότι λειτουργούσαν οι καμπίνες,όταν της είπα πως έχουμε ακόμα το απλό ίντερνετ,κατάλαβε τι παίζει!


Και παλιά και τώρα

----------


## cbarbas

Γεια σας

Μολις εκλεισα το τηλεφωνο με τη VODAFONE, με πηραν και μου ειπαν οτι αναβαθμιζουν τη γραμμη μου σε 50αρα με τα ιδια χρηματα που πληρωνω αυτη τη στιγμη και 12μηνο συμβολαιο!

Δε ηταν υποχρεωτικο να το αποδεχθεις, το πηρε το ποταμι και το εκανα, ελπιζω να μη το πληρωνουμε χρυσαφι μετα το τελος του 12μηνου!



Χαιρετισμους


Υγ: Ξηροκρηνη ειμαι καπου στην Αγ. Παντων απο τα νοτιαανατολικα ομως που εχει VODAFONE!

----------


## KostakisK

> Γεια σας
> 
> Μολις εκλεισα το τηλεφωνο με τη VODAFONE, με πηραν και μου ειπαν οτι αναβαθμιζουν τη γραμμη μου σε 50αρα με τα ιδια χρηματα που πληρωνω αυτη τη στιγμη και 12μηνο συμβολαιο!
> 
> Δε ηταν υποχρεωτικο να το αποδεχθεις, το πηρε το ποταμι και το εκανα, ελπιζω να μη το πληρωνουμε χρυσαφι μετα το τελος του 12μηνου!
> 
> 
> 
> Χαιρετισμους
> ...


Κάνουν που και που αυτές τις προσφορές, μην ανησυχείς δεν θα πληρώσεις κάτι παραπάνω

----------


## cbarbas

Να σου πω,

δεν αναβαθμιζα τοσο καιρο γιατι περιμενα προσφορα ή εκπτωση σε πελατες, δεν ηταν θεμα τσιγκουνιας τα 3 με 4 Ευρω παραπανω αλλα το "γαμωτο"!

Η πλακα ειναι οτι με επαιρναν απο το πρωι και τους "γειωσα" 2 φορες γιατι νομιζα οτι ηταν διαφημιστικη ή κατι τετοιο, ωσπου το βραδακι απαντησα  :Whistle: 

45 εγγυημενα μου ειπε και εαν πεφτει παρακατω θα εχει εκπτωση!

Συν της αλλης εαν θυμαμαι καλα μαζι εχει και διπλασιο χρονο για τα κινητα!

----------


## KostakisK

Η πανελλαδική εγγύηση για όλες τις 50αρες σε όλους τους παρόχους είναι απο 35 μέχρι 50 οτι πιάνει η γραμμή σου εκεί ανάμεσα, φυσικά αν είσαι στα 35 και η καμπίνα είναι αρκετά κοντά θέλει έλεγχο η εσωτερική εγκατάσταση, Καλημέρα

----------


## cbarbas

Εχθες

ελαβα μηνυμα οτι σημερα θα ενεργοποιηθει η 50αρα μου και πριν λιγο που γυρισα σπιτι ειδα οτι το H300s δουλευει, μου εχουν πει θα στειλουν αλλο και ειπα να κανω speedtest, εχω τα παρακατω αποτελεσματα.

speedtest.net
PING ms 22
DOWNLOAD Mbps 47.60
UPLOAD Mbps 4.77

SpeedTest.gr
Ping 135.10ms
Download 50.95 Mbps
Upload 5.12 Mbps

Και του ρουτερ,
51199 kbps
5117 kbps
Αλλου που δοκιμασα μου βγαζουν σταστιστικα πανω κατω οπως τα πρωτα που γραφω, το δευτερο λεει για server Θεσσαλονικη που ειμαι, για αυτο και χτυπα τελικες?

Υποθετω οτι καλυτερα να δω τι θα παιξει με το ρουτερ που θα στειλουν σωστα?

Ποια ιστοσελιδα προτεινεται για speedtest?


Χαιρετισμους

- - - Updated - - -

Μολις

μου ηρθε και μηνυμα οτι η υπηρεσια ειναι σε τελικο σταδιο ενεργοποιησης και να συνδεσω τον VDSL εξοπλισμο που ΔΕΝ μου ηρθε ακομη, να περιμενω μετα 15 λεπτα για να μπει σε πληρη λειτουργια.

- - - Updated - - -

Και

επειδη ψιλομπερδευομαι, κατεβαζω για δοκιμη απο "ftp.otenet.gr" με 4,8-5,2 ΜΒ/s, ειμαι καλα προς το παρον και με το H300s, δηλαδη χωρις το καινουργιο ρουτερ??

----------


## BillyVan

Ναι μια χαρά εισαι.

Απλά δες και στο μοντεμ μεσα τα στατιστικα της γραμμής σου.

----------


## tol1s

> Και του ρουτερ,
> 51199 kbps
> 5117 kbps


ακριβως τα ιδια εχουμε

----------


## KostakisK

Μια χαρά φίλε μου καλορίζικη

----------


## cbarbas

Ευχαριστω

παιδια, αλλη φαση να βλεπεις video στο YOUTUBE σε 1080p, σε 1440p ή σε 2160p, αυτα δοκιμασα αλλα δεν εχω τα καταλληλα μεσα για να το ευχαριστηθω(τα πανω απο 1080) και να μη κολλαει ουτε για πλακα!

----------


## deniSun

Και που να δεις τα ftth.

----------


## KostakisK

> Και που να δεις τα ftth.


Το φώς το αληθινό  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Jackal7

Μίλησα με τεχνικό για το γρήγορο ίντερνετ,και μου είπε ότι υπάρχει δέσμευση ταχύτητας τόσο για 50άρα όσο και για 100άρα.Στις παλιές οικοδομές,αν έχεις πρόβλημα ταχύτητας,πως θα βγάλεις άκρη,ειδικά αν νοικιάζεις;;

----------


## KostakisK

> Μίλησα με τεχνικό για το γρήγορο ίντερνετ,και μου είπε ότι υπάρχει δέσμευση ταχύτητας τόσο για 50άρα όσο και για 100άρα.Στις παλιές οικοδομές,αν έχεις πρόβλημα ταχύτητας,πως θα βγάλεις άκρη,ειδικά αν νοικιάζεις;;


Λοιπόν πανελλαδική εγγύηση ταχύτητας απο όλους τους παρόχους σύμφωνα με την ΕΕΤΤ: για 50αρα: απο 35mbps έως 50. Για 100άρα: απο 75mbps έως 100. Για 200αρα: απο 165mbps εως 200. Εάν είσαι κάτω απο τα ελάχιστα όρια που είναι οι μικρότερες τιμές υποχρεούνται είτε να σε βάλουν αζημίως σε adsl είτε εάν έρχεσαι με φορητότητα σε έναν πάροχο λόγω διαθεσιμότητας vdsl πρέπει να σε αφήσουν να φύγεις αζημίως.

----------


## deniSun

> Μίλησα με τεχνικό για το γρήγορο ίντερνετ,και μου είπε ότι υπάρχει δέσμευση ταχύτητας τόσο για 50άρα όσο και για 100άρα.Στις παλιές οικοδομές,αν έχεις πρόβλημα ταχύτητας,πως θα βγάλεις άκρη,ειδικά αν νοικιάζεις;;


Η δέσμευση ταχύτητας είναι μέχρι τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας.
Οπότε η παλαιότητα δεν έχει να κάνει με την οικοδομή αλλά με την ποιότητα του καλωδίου από το κέντρο/καφάο έως τον κατανεμητή.
Αν εκεί έρχεται σωστά και δεν παίρνεις την ανάλογη ταχύτητα,
τότε ευθύνεται η παλαιότητα/ποιότητα του καλωδίου από τον κατανεμητή έως το σπίτι σου.
Αυτό είναι και το μόνο κομμάτι που μπορείς να επέμβεις και να αλλάξεις αν έχει το οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα.

----------


## meoshia26

Καλησπέρα,

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να δω άμα παίζει να ασχοληθούνε με την περιοχή μου για VDSL anytime soon? Γιατί έχει καταντήσει χαζό. Κλείδωνα στα 16 πριν ένα χρόνο και πριν λίγες μέρες μου το ρίξανε στα 9 γιατί είχα θέματα με αποσυνδέσεις κτλ..
Τηλέφωνο που τους πήρα ούτε καν, το chat δεν ξέρω γιατί υπάρχει κτλ.

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να δω άμα παίζει να ασχοληθούνε με την περιοχή μου για VDSL anytime soon? Γιατί έχει καταντήσει χαζό. Κλείδωνα στα 16 πριν ένα χρόνο και πριν λίγες μέρες μου το ρίξανε στα 9 γιατί είχα θέματα με αποσυνδέσεις κτλ..
> Τηλέφωνο που τους πήρα ούτε καν, το chat δεν ξέρω γιατί υπάρχει κτλ.


Υπάρχουν κάποια αρχεία με τον αριθμό της καμπίνας και με τις ημερομηνίες για αναβάθμιση.
Αν δεν είσαι μέσα εκεί... απλά περιμένεις.

----------


## meoshia26

> Υπάρχουν κάποια αρχεία με τον αριθμό της καμπίνας και με τις ημερομηνίες για αναβάθμιση.
> Αν δεν είσαι μέσα εκεί... απλά περιμένεις.


Χμμ δεν ξέρω καν τον αριθμό της καμπίνας μου. Δεν έχω δει και σε κανένα χάρτι καμία καμπίνα εδώ κοντά.. Είμαι σε χωριό οπότε δεν παίζει πολύ πληροφορία για αυτά

----------


## GregoirX23

> Χμμ δεν ξέρω καν τον αριθμό της καμπίνας μου. Δεν έχω δει και σε κανένα χάρτι καμία καμπίνα εδώ κοντά.. Είμαι σε χωριό οπότε δεν παίζει πολύ πληροφορία για αυτά



Από αυτό εδώ ίσως; 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gix...ybFgdJuNk/view
Προσοχή μόνο, το αρχείο είναι λίγο μεγάλο και αργεί να ανοίξει.. 
Η αυτά; 
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...ing/procedure/
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...VDSLvectoring/

16->9 πάντως είναι μεγάλη διαφορά...  :Thumb down:

----------


## deniSun

> Χμμ δεν ξέρω καν τον αριθμό της καμπίνας μου. Δεν έχω δει και σε κανένα χάρτι καμία καμπίνα εδώ κοντά.. Είμαι σε χωριό οπότε δεν παίζει πολύ πληροφορία για αυτά


Αν είσαι πολύ κοντά σε κέντρο πιθανόν θα παίρνεις απευθείας.
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν θα σου αλλαχθεί η καμπίνα αλλά θα περάσεις κάποια στιγμή απευθείας σε οπτική στον χώρο σου, εφόσον την επιλέξεις.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Και που να δεις τα ftth.


Τι διαφορά να δει εφόσον μιλάμε για εύρος ζώνης και όχι για χρονοκαθυστέρηση, που και πάλι είναι ελάχιστη;
Άντε να είναι λίγο πιο αποκρίσιμη η σελίδα.
Μόνο εάν τερματίσει τη γραμμή και σέρνονται όλα, εκεί θα φανεί η διαφορά.

----------


## Jackal7

Ακόμα να ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες της wind, στους Αμπελόκηπους και Ξηροκρήνη δυτικά, ξέρει κάποιος αν πήραν πάλι παράταση, γιατί η δεδδηε, σύνδεσε με ρεύμα τις καμπίνες.

----------


## deniSun

> Ακόμα να ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες της wind, στους Αμπελόκηπους και Ξηροκρήνη δυτικά, ξέρει κάποιος αν πήραν πάλι παράταση, γιατί η δεδδηε, σύνδεσε με ρεύμα τις καμπίνες.


Καλοκαιρινή περίοδος...

----------


## jimmych

> Ακόμα να ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες της wind, στους Αμπελόκηπους και Ξηροκρήνη δυτικά, ξέρει κάποιος αν πήραν πάλι παράταση, γιατί η δεδδηε, σύνδεσε με ρεύμα τις καμπίνες.


Πραγματικά ακόμη δεν ενεργοποιήθηκαν?? Αισθάνομαι πολύ τυχερός που έχω VDSL από 9 Ιουνίου. Δυστυχώς μάλλον όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα από τον Σεπτέμβριο θα πάει, και βλέπουμε.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Ακόμα να ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες της wind, στους Αμπελόκηπους και Ξηροκρήνη δυτικά, ξέρει κάποιος αν πήραν πάλι παράταση, γιατί η δεδδηε, σύνδεσε με ρεύμα τις καμπίνες.


Αν δεν είναι cosmote δεν ξέρει κανείς. Οι άλλες 2 είναι άσχετες. Αν πάρουν παράταση θα δεις ανακοίνωση.




> Καλοκαιρινή περίοδος...


Μάπα δικαιολογία πραγματικά. Ξέρουν οτι πρόστιμο δε παίζει οπότε το πάνε με το πάσο τους.




> Πραγματικά ακόμη δεν ενεργοποιήθηκαν?? Αισθάνομαι πολύ τυχερός που έχω VDSL από 9 Ιουνίου. Δυστυχώς μάλλον όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα από τον Σεπτέμβριο θα πάει, και βλέπουμε.


Εδώ πέρα έχουν πάρει σχεδόν όλες οι καμπίνες ρεύμα εδώ και 2+ μήνες και ενεργοποιημένες είναι αλλά διαθεσιμότητα πουθενά. Οι ίδιοι δεν γνωρίζουν τι γίνεται. Από παράταση σε παράταση, από τρίμηνο σε τρίμηνο και καλό χειμώνα.

----------


## deniSun

> Μάπα δικαιολογία πραγματικά. Ξέρουν οτι πρόστιμο δε παίζει οπότε το πάνε με το πάσο τους.


Είτε σου αρέσει είτε όχι... το καλοκαίρι στην Ελλάδα είναι να μην σου τύχει.
Τα πάντα εκτός από τον τουρισμό (πλην της τρέχουσας περιόδου) υπολειτουργούν.

----------


## BeyondMAD

Να ήταν μόνο το καλοκαίρι..., 1+ χρόνο παρατάσεις παίρνουν. Πάντα τελευταία στιγμή όλα και μετά παράταση ξανά και δεν έγινε τίποτα, απλά ο καημένος ο κόσμος περιμένει. Το σωστό είναι «μην σου τύχει άλλος από cosmote».

----------


## deniSun

Δεν είπα ότι 1 χρόνο είχαμε καλοκαίρι.
Είπα ότι τώρα είναι καλοκαίρι και τα πάντα πάνε πίσω.
Να καταλαβαίνουμε τι λέμε...

----------


## BeyondMAD

Ναι και εγώ σου λέω ότι αν δεν ανέλαβε την περιοχή ο ΟΤΕ/Κοσμοτέ, οι άλλοι δύο υπολειτουργούν όλο το χρόνο και όχι το καλοκαίρι (όπως φαίνεται από τις συνεχείς παρατάσεις που ζητάνε).

----------


## deniSun

> Ναι και εγώ σου λέω ότι αν δεν ανέλαβε την περιοχή ο ΟΤΕ/Κοσμοτέ, οι άλλοι δύο υπολειτουργούν όλο το χρόνο και όχι το καλοκαίρι (όπως φαίνεται από τις συνεχείς παρατάσεις που ζητάνε).


Προφανώς...
Αφού ο ΟΤΕ είναι χάλια, φαντάσου τους άλλους.

----------


## Jackal7

Δεν υπάρχει έλεγχος, σε γενικότερο επίπεδο, μην ξεχωρίζετε τις εταιρείες, δεν ενδιαφέρεται και ο εκάστοτε δήμος της περιοχής, για το αν οι δημότες του, έχουν πρόσβαση, σε υπηρεσίες διαδικτύου, από το απλό ίντερνετ μέχρι την οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι.

----------


## hoannis

Υπάρχει πάροχος που να δίνει VDSL με PSTN γραμμή και όχι με Voip;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Προφανώς...
> Αφού ο ΟΤΕ είναι χάλια, *φαντάσου τους άλλους*.


Ακόμα πιο μαύρα χάλια.. Για ρώτα και εμάς εδώ..  :Whistle: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν υπάρχει έλεγχος, σε γενικότερο επίπεδο, μην ξεχωρίζετε τις εταιρείες, *δεν ενδιαφέρεται και ο εκάστοτε δήμος της περιοχής, για το αν οι δημότες του, έχουν πρόσβαση, σε υπηρεσίες διαδικτύου, από το απλό ίντερνετ μέχρι την οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι.*


Όπως το λες ακριβώς..

- - - Updated - - -




> Υπάρχει πάροχος που να δίνει VDSL με PSTN γραμμή και όχι με Voip;


Έχουν αναφερθεί περιπτώσεις που τους έβαλαν σε msan-pstn.. 
Πάντως αν η καμπίνα και ο πάροχος που παίρνεις ίντερνετ είναι διαφορετικοί.. 
Δεν νομίζω ότι έχεις ελπίδες.. Μόνο για voip σε βλέπω..

----------


## deniSun

> Υπάρχει πάροχος που να δίνει VDSL με PSTN γραμμή και όχι με Voip;


Δεν έχει σχέση με τον πάροχο αλλά με το αν έχει περάσει σε voip ή όχι το κέντρο που ανήκεις.

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Προφανώς...
> Αφού ο ΟΤΕ είναι χάλια, φαντάσου τους άλλους.


Δε χρειάζεται να το φανταστώ, το ζω (1+ χρόνος καθυστερήσεις με μάπα δικαιολογίες, 3 παρατάσεις ήδη και πάμε για τέταρτη, οι πάροχοι το χαβά τους, η ΕΕΤΤ τον κινέζο, ο δήμος; καλό αστείο)

----------


## YAziDis

Το τελευταιο διαστημα προχωράνε τα σκαψίματα και οι οπτικες ίνες στην Τουμπα, οπου την περιοχη την εχει αναλάβει η Vodafone. Αυτο που με εχει κανει εντυπωση ειναι πως πχ στη δικη μου πολυκατοικια προχώρησε το σκάψιμο προς την πολυκατοικια. Αυτοι φερνουν την οπτική ίνα στο σπιτι, ή συνδέουν απλα τις καινούριες καμπίνες και θα παρουμε απο εκει vdsl; Ξερει κανεις μηπως;

----------


## esertas

Στην Wind Ανω Ηλιούπολη -Σταυρούπολη όπου είχε καφάο ο ΟΤΕ το έκανε αναβάθμιση σε καινούργιο γυαλιστερό καφαο ο ΟΤΕ και μετά η ταυτόχρονα η wind έβαλε εκεί δίπλα το δικό της σύγχρονο καφαο όπου συνδέει το λαστ μαιλ που λένε με την οπτική ίνα και σου δίνει έως 200 ταχύτητα vdsl.

----------


## Rezwalker

Υπάρχει κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα για Τούμπα; Χρειάζομαι πολύ αύξηση ειδικά στο ανέβασμα...δεν παλεύεται άλλο ο καρβουνιάρης των 110kb/s....
Απίστευτα πράγματα, Σεπτέμβριος 2020 τέτοια ταχύτητα σε upload...  :Thumb down:

----------


## deniSun

> Υπάρχει κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα για Τούμπα; Χρειάζομαι πολύ αύξηση ειδικά στο ανέβασμα...δεν παλεύεται άλλο ο καρβουνιάρης των 110kb/s....
> Απίστευτα πράγματα, Σεπτέμβριος 2020 τέτοια ταχύτητα σε upload...


Δυστυχώς τίποτε...

----------


## leonkoum

Περιοχη γηπεδου εχουν αρχισει εδω και καιρο να σκαβουν για οπτικη...

----------


## chrishalk

> Υπάρχει πάροχος που να δίνει VDSL με PSTN γραμμή και όχι με Voip;


H WIND σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις που είναι διαθέσιμο, μέσω καμπίνας ΟΤΕ δίνει το πακέτο χοντρικης VPU που είναι PSTN τηλεφωνία και VDSL απ την καμπινα του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Υπάρχει κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα για Τούμπα; Χρειάζομαι πολύ αύξηση ειδικά στο ανέβασμα...δεν παλεύεται άλλο ο καρβουνιάρης των 110kb/s....
> Απίστευτα πράγματα, Σεπτέμβριος 2020 τέτοια ταχύτητα σε upload...


Να πω ξανά το: Δώστε annex-m στο λαό; Βέβαια η νόβα συγκεκριμένα το έχει και τιμή φαρμακείο.. Αλλά τι να πεις.. 
Η βόντα το δίνει free.. Ας ακούσουν οι άλλοι 2 πάροχοι.. Ο οτε βέβαια θα σου πει πάρε booster.. Αλλά αυτό το ρημάδι το πάγιο που το βάζεις; 
Σε όσες γραμμές το σηκώνουν φυσικά και μέχρι να αναβαθμιστεί το δίκτυο nga..

----------


## KostakisK

Mας έχουν κάτω απο το Annex M στην Wikipedia, τυχαίο?  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Υπάρχει κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα για Τούμπα; Χρειάζομαι πολύ αύξηση ειδικά στο ανέβασμα...δεν παλεύεται άλλο ο καρβουνιάρης των 110kb/s....
> Απίστευτα πράγματα, Σεπτέμβριος 2020 τέτοια ταχύτητα σε upload...


mapafone? Χρόνος(-ια) τουλάχιστον. Πάντως είναι πολύ πιο γρήγορο από το vdsl.
Αν και μιλάς για το upload της adsl, και στις vdsl άθλιο είναι, σαφώς μεν καλύτερο, αλλά άθλιο, εδώ και πόσα χρόνια στο 10% και δεν το βλέπω να αλλάζει ποτέ.

----------


## tonygetlost

καλησπερα φιλε , ρε συ μενω Ωραιοκαστρου  κατω απο την οικοδομη εχω καινουργιο καφαο wind . βαζω στην πλατφορμα να δω διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl μου βγαζει εως 24 , βαζω τον αριθμο στην απεναντι πλευρα του δρομου  εως 200. λεω οτι να ναι θα βγαζει μιλαω στο τηλ και μου λεει οτι ο βροχος δεν υποστηριζει . εχεις να προτεινεις καποια κινηση ;

----------


## glamour_services

Δες λίγο από ποια καμπίνα ΟΤΕ παίρνεις γραμμή. Αν παίρνεις π.χ. από την 447 απλά ατύχησες...

----------


## deniSun

> καλησπερα φιλε , ρε συ μενω Ωραιοκαστρου  κατω απο την οικοδομη εχω καινουργιο καφαο wind . βαζω στην πλατφορμα να δω διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl μου βγαζει εως 24 , βαζω τον αριθμο στην απεναντι πλευρα του δρομου  εως 200. λεω οτι να ναι θα βγαζει μιλαω στο τηλ και μου λεει οτι ο βροχος δεν υποστηριζει . εχεις να προτεινεις καποια κινηση ;


Είσαι στο γεωγραφικό όριο.
Ο απέναντι έχει, εσύ όχι.
Συμβαίνει σε πολλούς.

----------


## glamour_services

Η Ωραιοκάστρου καλύπτεται από καμπίνες που δεν έχουν περάσει σε ανάθεση VDSL μαζί με αυτές που πέρασαν. Το κομμάτι απέναντι από το Ρέτσο πχ που καλύπτουν οι καμπίνες 446 και 447 δεν έχει VDSL. Ακριβώς απέναντι όπου καλύπτει η 445 και δίπλα της η καμπίνα Η323 έχουν κανονικότατα έως 200mbps. Πιο πάνω εξυπηρετούν οι καμπίνες 449 και 452, με την 451 να έχει μείνει εκτός. Ακόμα πιο πάνω έως το τέλος της Ωραιοκάστρου (καμπίνες 485, 487, 493, 494) υπάρχει επίσης κανονική κάλυψη.
Δεν μιλάμε συνεπώς για γεωγραφικό όριο κάλυψης αλλά για καθαρή ατυχία.

----------


## BillyVan

Αν εχεις ένα φιλο γείτονα κάνεις αίτηση για γραμμή και την βάζεις στη διεύθυνση του.

Αν η απόσταση είναι οπως καταλαβαίνω ειναι μικρη,  τοτε με ενα ασύρματο λινκ την φερνεις στο σπιτι σου πανεύκολα.

Πολλοί το έχουν κάνει.

Εντάξει εχει ενα κόστος μαξ 200 ευρω αλλα θα ξεμπερδέψεις.

----------


## alex4dimo

Υπάρχει κάποιο τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας ή κάποια φόρμα να συμπληρώσουμε έτσι ώστε να ενημερωθούμε ποιοτικότερα και αποτελεσματικότερα για την κάθε περίπτωση ξεχωριστά;

----------


## deniSun

> Υπάρχει κάποιο τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας ή κάποια φόρμα να συμπληρώσουμε έτσι ώστε να ενημερωθούμε ποιοτικότερα και αποτελεσματικότερα για την κάθε περίπτωση ξεχωριστά;


Για ποιο θέμα;

----------


## leonkoum

Περιοχη Φιλυρου Θεσσαλονικης δημος Χορτιατη υπαρχει κανενα νεο? :Thinking:

----------


## vastil

> Περιοχη Φιλυρου Θεσσαλονικης δημος Χορτιατη υπαρχει κανενα νεο?


Δεν υπάρχει αν θυμάμαι καλά κάποια ανάθεση για το Φίλυρο. Μόνο για Πεύκα και Ασβεστοχώρι.

----------


## Jim Black

Σήμερα με κάλεσαν από την Cosmote για να με ενημερώσουν ότι πλέον είναι διαθέσιμο το 50άρι στην περιοχή μου (Πολίχνη, περιοχή Καρατάσου). Μου είπε μάλιστα ότι επειδή είμαι αρκετά κοντά στην καμπίνα (144) λογικά θα πιάνω ακριβώς 50. Καλά ως προς αυτό κρατάω μικρό καλάθι αλλά όσο και να είναι σίγουρα θα είναι καλύτερο από το 3 που πιάνω τώρα.

----------


## KostakisK

> Σήμερα με κάλεσαν από την Cosmote για να με ενημερώσουν ότι πλέον είναι διαθέσιμο το 50άρι στην περιοχή μου (Πολίχνη, περιοχή Καρατάσου). Μου είπε μάλιστα ότι επειδή είμαι αρκετά κοντά στην καμπίνα (144) λογικά θα πιάνω ακριβώς 50. Καλά ως προς αυτό κρατάω μικρό καλάθι αλλά όσο και να είναι σίγουρα θα είναι καλύτερο από το 3 που πιάνω τώρα.


Κάνε έλεγχο μέσω της σελίδας του με τον αριθμό γιατί απο το τμήμα πωλήσεων λένε οτι θέλουν

----------


## deniSun

> Σήμερα με κάλεσαν από την Cosmote για να με ενημερώσουν ότι πλέον είναι διαθέσιμο το 50άρι στην περιοχή μου (Πολίχνη, περιοχή Καρατάσου). Μου είπε μάλιστα ότι επειδή είμαι αρκετά κοντά στην καμπίνα (144) λογικά θα πιάνω ακριβώς 50. Καλά ως προς αυτό κρατάω μικρό καλάθι αλλά όσο και να είναι σίγουρα θα είναι καλύτερο από το 3 που πιάνω τώρα.


Αν μπορείς πάνε κατευθείαν σε 100.

----------


## chrispe

Στις πωλήσεις, όπως είπε κι ο kostaskep, θα σου πούνε ότι έχεις και δορυφορική σύνδεση αρκεί να πουλήσουν. Δες αν είσαι κοντά σε καινούργια καμπίνα ή σε κάποιο κέντρο, τσέκαρε και από τα σάιτ των παρόχων τι διαθεσιμότητα σου δίνουν και θα βγάλεις ένα συμπέρασμα.

----------


## leonkoum

> Δεν υπάρχει αν θυμάμαι καλά κάποια ανάθεση για το Φίλυρο. Μόνο για Πεύκα και Ασβεστοχώρι.


Ευχαριστω...
Δυστυχως ειμαστε ξεχασμενοι  :Crying:  :Mad:

----------


## Jim Black

> Κάνε έλεγχο μέσω της σελίδας του με τον αριθμό γιατί απο το τμήμα πωλήσεων λένε οτι θέλουν


Το αστείο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι ενώ βάζοντας τον αριθμό του σταθερού μου βγάζει διαθεσημότητα όταν δοκιμάζω να βάλω την όδο τότε ΔΕΝ μου βγάζει διαθεσημότητα. Καλά δεν νομίζω να μου πούλησαν VDSL 50 χωρίς να υπάρχει υποδομή για κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## deniSun

> Το αστείο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι ενώ βάζοντας τον αριθμό του σταθερού μου βγάζει διαθεσημότητα όταν δοκιμάζω να βάλω την όδο τότε ΔΕΝ μου βγάζει διαθεσημότητα. Καλά δεν νομίζω να μου πούλησαν VDSL 50 χωρίς να υπάρχει υποδομή για κάτι τέτοιο.


Λάθη στο σύστημά τους.

----------


## KostakisK

> Το αστείο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι ενώ βάζοντας τον αριθμό του σταθερού μου βγάζει διαθεσημότητα όταν δοκιμάζω να βάλω την όδο τότε ΔΕΝ μου βγάζει διαθεσημότητα. Καλά δεν νομίζω να μου πούλησαν VDSL 50 χωρίς να υπάρχει υποδομή για κάτι τέτοιο.


το σταθερό να εμπιστεύεσαι γιατί το σύστημα έχει λεπτομέριες για την γραμμή σου ξέρει που βρίσκεσαι ενώ η διεύθυνση με χάρτη βγάζει και λάθη

----------


## chrispe

Καλά και σε μένα έβγαζε διαθεσιμότητα για 50αρα και όταν  έκανα την αίτηση θέμα αν αυξήθηκε 2mbps, πήγε από τα 15 στα 17. Ευτυχώς δεν χρησιμοποιώ το μόντεμ της κοσμοτε και αυξάνω κάπως την ταχύτητα. Φυσικά ξαναγύρισα πίσω στην 24αρα

----------


## glamour_services

Γιατί όμως η Cosmote σου δίνει μόνο 50, όταν το δίκτυο δίνει έως 200?

----------


## KostakisK

> Γιατί όμως η Cosmote σου δίνει μόνο 50, όταν το δίκτυο δίνει έως 200?


Δεν δίνει παντού ο ΟΤΕ 200, σε μένα που ήμουν απο τους πρώτους στην Πάτρα με νέα καμπίνα έδωσα 50 στην αρχή και μετά απο τρία χρόνια 200

----------


## deniSun

> Γιατί όμως η Cosmote σου δίνει μόνο 50, όταν το δίκτυο δίνει έως 200?


Ανάλογα την καμπίνα.

----------


## Jim Black

> Γιατί όμως η Cosmote σου δίνει μόνο 50, όταν το δίκτυο δίνει έως 200?


Προσωπικά δεν τον ρώτησα αν θα μπορούσα να έχω 200 γιατί δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο υψηλή ταχύτητα απλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα βελτιωθεί η (τραγική) κατάσταση της σύνδεσης μου. Αν είναι να ανάβει κατά 2-3mbps τότε τζάμπα η αναμονή τόσων μηνών και τα επιπλέον χρήματα στον λογαριασμό φυσικά.

----------


## deniSun

Πάνω από 100Μ μόνο με οπτική θα πήγαινα.

----------


## Jackal7

Ενεργοποιήθηκαν οι οπτικές ίνες στην δυτική πλευρά της Αγίων Πάντων και Αμπελοκήπων, διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι 200 mbps!

----------


## deniSun

> Ενεργοποιήθηκαν οι οπτικές ίνες στην δυτική πλευρά της Αγίων Πάντων και Αμπελοκήπων, διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι 200 mbps!


Για ffth ή fftc;
Γιατί πολλές φορές το μπερδεύουμε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## glamour_services

FTTC φυσικά, δεν υπήρχε καν θέμα ερώτησης!

----------


## newbye

> Σήμερα με κάλεσαν από την Cosmote για να με ενημερώσουν ότι πλέον είναι διαθέσιμο το 50άρι στην περιοχή μου (Πολίχνη, περιοχή Καρατάσου). Μου είπε μάλιστα ότι επειδή είμαι αρκετά κοντά στην καμπίνα (144) λογικά θα πιάνω ακριβώς 50. Καλά ως προς αυτό κρατάω μικρό καλάθι αλλά όσο και να είναι σίγουρα θα είναι καλύτερο από το 3 που πιάνω τώρα.


Πολίχνη είμαι και εγώ, πήραν και μένα. Τι attenuation έχεις στην ADSL; Εκεί στη Mαυρολέυκης έχει καμπίνες, είδα μία της WIND στην γωνία με οπλαρχηγού βελέντζα. Επίσης μίλησα και με τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ χθες και υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## Jackal7

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα, πόσες ημέρες χρειάζεται για να ενεργοποιηθεί το vdsl, μου είπαν κάπου δύο εβδομάδες, σήμερα παρέλαβα το νέο ρούτερ, να το συνδέσω ή να περιμένω, όταν γίνει η ενεργοποίηση;
;

----------


## cbarbas

Λογικα

πρεπει να σου ερθει μηνυμα στο κινητο μολις ενεργοποιηθει και αλλο μηνυμα οταν τελειωσουν ολα που θα σου λεει να συνδεσεις τον καινουργιο εξοπλισμο, ασχετα εαν ειναι ο ιδιος οπως στη δικη μου περιπτωση, τοτε συνδεεις και το καινουργιο ρουτερ!

----------


## phph

Από χθες τους βλέπω να σκάβουν στην Κανάρη. Φτάσανε στην Παπάφη και συνεχίζουν. Για τη Vodafone δουλεύουν.

----------


## Jackal7

Μέσα σε μία εβδομάδα περίπου, έγινε η μετατροπή από adsl σε vdsl, με καλή ταχύτητα, από την vodafone.

----------


## hikesl

Αναβάθμιση απο 24ρα σε fiber 50  cosmote μετά από βεβαίωση ότι θα πιάνω σίγουρα 45+. Περιοχή Τούμπα κοντά στον ΟΤΕ της Παπάφης.
Συγχρονίζει στα 30-33 έχω ανοίξει  θέμα αλλά από το προηγούμενο Σάββατο δεν είδα αλλαγή.
Αν κατάλαβα καλά από όσα διάβασα εδώ η cosmote δίνει vdsl  απο ακ εδώ. Υπάρχει κανείς που πιάνει full ταχύτητα Τούμπα ή αυτό είναι το μέγιστο που πάει?
Αν δεν πιάνει τα 50 τότε σκέφτομαι να ξαναγυρίσω στην 24ρα

----------


## BeyondMAD

> Αναβάθμιση απο 24ρα σε fiber 50  cosmote μετά από βεβαίωση ότι θα πιάνω σίγουρα 45+. Περιοχή Τούμπα κοντά στον ΟΤΕ της Παπάφης.
> Συγχρονίζει στα 30-33 έχω ανοίξει  θέμα αλλά από το προηγούμενο Σάββατο δεν είδα αλλαγή.
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά από όσα διάβασα εδώ η cosmote δίνει vdsl  απο ακ εδώ. Υπάρχει κανείς που πιάνει full ταχύτητα Τούμπα ή αυτό είναι το μέγιστο που πάει?
> Αν δεν πιάνει τα 50 τότε σκέφτομαι να ξαναγυρίσω στην 24ρα


Δες στατιστικά του ρούτερ για το μέγιστο που μπορεί να συγχρονίσει.

----------


## Jim Black

> Αναβάθμιση απο 24ρα σε fiber 50  cosmote μετά από βεβαίωση ότι θα πιάνω σίγουρα 45+. Περιοχή Τούμπα κοντά στον ΟΤΕ της Παπάφης.
> Συγχρονίζει στα 30-33 έχω ανοίξει  θέμα αλλά από το προηγούμενο Σάββατο δεν είδα αλλαγή.
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά από όσα διάβασα εδώ η cosmote δίνει vdsl  απο ακ εδώ. Υπάρχει κανείς που πιάνει full ταχύτητα Τούμπα ή αυτό είναι το μέγιστο που πάει?
> Αν δεν πιάνει τα 50 τότε σκέφτομαι να ξαναγυρίσω στην 24ρα


Και εμενά τα ίδια μου είπαν αλλά φυσικά δεν έδωσα σημασία σε αυτά που μου είπαν. Και εγώ από 24αρα έβαλα 50 και πιάνω κοντά στο 35. Βέβαια για εμένα ήταν τεράστια αναβάθμηση αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι πριν δεν έπιανα ούτε 4.

----------


## hikesl

Επίσημη απάντηση από τον τεχνικό: Μέχρι 28 σηκώνει η περιοχή ,  τυχερός που πιάνεις 34.
Οταν τον ρωτησσ γιατί το 13888 με διαβεβαίωνε ότι η γραμμή μου θα πιάνει 45+ μετά από έλεγχο που κάναν ,  μου απάντησε ότι δεν έχουν  ιδέα τι γίνεται και πουλάν ότι θέλουν.
Αφού έχει αναλάβει η vodafone την τούμπα ,  να υποθέσω ότι οταν έχει διαθεσιμότητα θα μπορώ να διακόψω το συμβόλαιο χωρίς πέναλτι λόγω χαμηλής ταχύτητας? Η πάλι καλύπτονται  από κανένα έως 50?

----------


## YAziDis

χωρίς πέναλντι μόνο τώρα λογικά μπορείς να φύγεις, και αυτό να πατήσεις πάνω στο ότι στο τηλέφωνο σου είχαν πει ότι θα πιάνεις 45+, οπότε μπορείς είτε να κάνεις downgrade χωρίς χρέωση είτε να προσπαθήσεις να φύγεις. Η Vodafone δε νομίζω να δώσει το vdsl πριν το q2-q3 του 2021.

----------


## KostakisK

> Επίσημη απάντηση από τον τεχνικό: Μέχρι 28 σηκώνει η περιοχή ,  τυχερός που πιάνεις 34.
> Οταν τον ρωτησσ γιατί το 13888 με διαβεβαίωνε ότι η γραμμή μου θα πιάνει 45+ μετά από έλεγχο που κάναν ,  μου απάντησε ότι δεν έχουν  ιδέα τι γίνεται και πουλάν ότι θέλουν.
> Αφού έχει αναλάβει η vodafone την τούμπα ,  να υποθέσω ότι οταν έχει διαθεσιμότητα θα μπορώ να διακόψω το συμβόλαιο χωρίς πέναλτι λόγω χαμηλής ταχύτητας? Η πάλι καλύπτονται  από κανένα έως 50?


Ο ΟΤΕ σε περίπτωση που δεν μπορεί να δώσει υπηρεσία μέσα στα ανεκτά όρια 35-50 για την 50αρα, 75-100 για την 100αρα και 165-200 για την 200αρα σε βάζει ατελώς σε adsl είτε σε αφήνει να φύγεις επίσης ατελώς. Απλά πάρε στο 13888 να τους το πεις οτι υπάρχει θέμα, θα ανοίξουν την καρτέλα και φεύγεις. Μόνο τώρα μπορείς να το κάνεις ΟΧΙ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ!

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Η Μηχανιώνα εχει VDSL2 καλυψη;

----------


## chrishalk

Οποιος παροχος και να χει αναλαβει την περιοχη, το δικτυο χαλκου το διαχειριζεται ο ΟΤΕ που δεν προκειται να το αλλαξει, και τελειως να κοπει η υπηρεσια παλι μπαλωματα θα γινουν. Οποτε μετα είναι αν εχεις το upload της 50αρας και αυτο το θέλεις να υπάρχει κλπ. Επισης καποιοι παροχοι οπως Wind κανουν εκπτωση στο παγιο αν δεν εχεις πανω απ τα ορια που αναφερονται παραπανω. just FYI

----------


## TearDrop

> Αναβάθμιση απο 24ρα σε fiber 50  cosmote μετά από βεβαίωση ότι θα πιάνω σίγουρα 45+. Περιοχή Τούμπα κοντά στον ΟΤΕ της Παπάφης.
> Συγχρονίζει στα 30-33 έχω ανοίξει  θέμα αλλά από το προηγούμενο Σάββατο δεν είδα αλλαγή.
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά από όσα διάβασα εδώ η cosmote δίνει vdsl  απο ακ εδώ. Υπάρχει κανείς που πιάνει full ταχύτητα Τούμπα ή αυτό είναι το μέγιστο που πάει?
> Αν δεν πιάνει τα 50 τότε σκέφτομαι να ξαναγυρίσω στην 24ρα


Για να πιάνεις 50 από Α/Κ θα πρέπει να μένεις μέσα στο Α/Κ. Διαφορετικά οι ταχύτητες ξεκινάνε απο 40 και κάτω. Αν παίζεις στα 30-33 είσαι μια χαρά. Ζήτα τους υποβάθμιση σε VDSL30. Εγώ Τούμπα με VDSL30 συγχρονίζω στα 28.
Υπομονή μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί το FTTH απο Voda. Ο χαλκός δεν έχει να δώσει κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## deniSun

> Ζήτα τους υποβάθμιση σε VDSL30.


Δεν υπάρχουν 30άρια πακέτα στον ΟΤΕ.
Από 50+ ξεκινάνε.

----------


## jkoukos

> Για να πιάνεις 50 από Α/Κ θα πρέπει να μένεις μέσα στο Α/Κ. Διαφορετικά οι ταχύτητες ξεκινάνε απο 40 και κάτω.


Μια χαρά παίζει έως τα 300-400 (παλαιότερα και στα 500) μέτρα το καθαρό 50άρι.
Στο ADSL ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρεις.

----------


## Tuscanigr

Καλησπερα στην παρεα!!! Απλα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως σας φαινεται η γραμμη μου. Δεν ειναι λιγο χαμηλα το snr για την αποσταση απο την καμπινα (150μ περιπου);;; Ειμαι με 100ρα vdsl στον ΟΤΕ. Επισης οσο ημουν με 50ρα δεν ειχα καθολου crc errors. Απο οταν το γυρισα σε 100ρα εχω γυρω στα 1000 την ημερα. Αρκετα παραπανω αν βρεχει κ εχει κακο καιρο αλλα εκει λες οτι ειναι κ λογικο. Σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## hoannis

Υψηλές τιμές SNR/SNR margin σημαίνουν πιο καθαρό/δυνατό σήμα, με λιγότερο θόρυβο. Οσο πιο ψηλή είναι η τιμή του SNR margin τόσο πιο σταθερή είναι η σύνδεση.

6dB και κάτω: To noise margin είναι κακό (θα αντιμετωπίσετε προβλήματα συγχρονισμού η καθόλου σύνδεσης)
7dB-10dB είναι μέτριο αλλά θα υπάρχουν αποσυνδέσεις και προβλήματα
11dB-20dB είναι με λίγα η καθόλου προβλήματα συγχρονισμού
20dB-28dB είναι εξαιρετικό
*29dB και πάνω: τέλειο*
https://texnikos-ipologiston.gr/adsl.../#.X6qvs2gzaUk

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Η ιστοσελίδα έχει πάρει δεδομένα από παλιό σχετικό άρθρο από το εδώ φόρουμ, αλλά αφορά τιμές ADSL και μάλιστα τις πρώιμες συνδέσεις. 
Το άρθρο του φόρουμ είναι αναλυτικό και επεξηγηματικό, οδόν αφορά την πλήρη λειτουργία του DSL και τι παίζει με τις τιμές των διαφόρων στοιχείων συγχρονισμού.

----------


## YAziDis

Σήμερα με πήραν για αναβάθμιση σε 50άρι στα 29,90€ και δέχτηκα. Γενικά εμπειρικά πόσες μέρες να υπολογίζω; Καμιά βδομάδα;

Επίσης έχω μεγάλη απορία να δω που θα καθίσει η γραμμή, διότι θα πάρω από ΑΚ και είμαι λίγο μακριά, αλλά στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο μου λέγανε πως με βάση τα δεδομένα των τεχνικών θα πιάνω 40-50. Κρατάω μικρό καλάθι, και κάθισα και της ρωτούσα αναλυτικά τι θα γίνει σε περίπτωση που δε θα πιάνω τις ταχύτητες που μου λέει, για να έχω πάτημα για υπαναχώρηση.

----------


## KostakisK

Ανέβασε στατιστικά και πρέπει να είσαι εντός 1km απο την καμπίνα για να πιάνεις vdsl. Η εγγύηση πανελλαδικώς είναι 35-50mbps για την 50αρα, 75-100 για την 100αρα, και 165-200 για την 200αρα. Εάν είσαι Εκτός αυτών των ορίων γίνεται δωρεάν υποβάθμιση σε adsl ή στην περίπτωση που ήρθες στον ΟΤΕ αφού είχες αιτηθεί αρχικά vdsl τότε φεύγεις αζημίως.

----------


## YAziDis

> Ανέβασε στατιστικά και πρέπει να είσαι εντός 1km απο την καμπίνα για να πιάνεις vdsl. Η εγγύηση πανελλαδικώς είναι 35-50mbps για την 50αρα, 75-100 για την 100αρα, και 165-200 για την 200αρα. Εάν είσαι Εκτός αυτών των ορίων γίνεται δωρεάν υποβάθμιση σε adsl ή στην περίπτωση που ήρθες στον ΟΤΕ αφού είχες αιτηθεί αρχικά vdsl τότε φεύγεις αζημίως.


Καλά κάτσε να ενεργοποιηθεί πρώτα (εκτός και αν ρωτάς για τα τωρινά για να δεις το line attenuation το οποίο τώρα είναι 13,5db). Δεν παίζει να πιάσω 35 ούτε με σφαίρες. Αν τα πιάσω θα είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Ουσιαστικά είμαι στο πιο μακρινό κομμάτι του ΑΚ. Μια γειτόνισα όταν έμενε στην πολυκατοικία, έπιανε 22mbps.
Βέβαια έχω καινούργια καλωδίωση οπότε δε θα ακούσω δικαιολογίες του τύπου ελέγξτε την εσωτερική σας καλωδίωση, και αν είναι χάλια η ταχύτητα θα πατήσω επάνω σε αυτό.

----------


## KostakisK

> Καλά κάτσε να ενεργοποιηθεί πρώτα (εκτός και αν ρωτάς για τα τωρινά για να δεις το line attenuation το οποίο τώρα είναι 13,5db). Δεν παίζει να πιάσω 35 ούτε με σφαίρες. Αν τα πιάσω θα είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Ουσιαστικά είμαι στο πιο μακρινό κομμάτι του ΑΚ. Μια γειτόνισα όταν έμενε στην πολυκατοικία, έπιανε 22mbps.
> Βέβαια έχω καινούργια καλωδίωση οπότε δε θα ακούσω δικαιολογίες του τύπου ελέγξτε την εσωτερική σας καλωδίωση, και αν είναι χάλια η ταχύτητα θα πατήσω επάνω σε αυτό.


Εγώ έχω 10 και πιάνω 55, εσύ με 3db παραπάνω και με νέα καλωδίωση θα πιάνεις 35??? Παραπάνω θα πιάνεις καμια 40αρια σίγουρα

----------


## YAziDis

> Εγώ έχω 10 και πιάνω 55, εσύ με 3db παραπάνω και με νέα καλωδίωση θα πιάνεις 35??? Παραπάνω θα πιάνεις καμια 40αρια σίγουρα


Μακάρι Κώστα μου, αλλά κρατάω μικρό καλάθι. Μένω στο κέντρο και η καμπίνα επειδή έχω πάει με τεχνικό και την έχω δει, έχει το μαύρο της το χάλι. Φοβάμαι ότι θα πέσει τόσο crosstalk που θα μου ρίξει την ταχύτητα. Όταν πρώτο συνδέθηκα το 2014 έπιανα 20mbps στην Adsl μου και τώρα έχω φτάσει στα 15,5.

Επίσης, αν έχει παρει καλά το μάτι μου σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις αυξάνεται το line attenuation σε users από adsl σε vdsl ή είναι ιδέα μου;

----------


## KostakisK

> Μακάρι Κώστα μου, αλλά κρατάω μικρό καλάθι. Μένω στο κέντρο και η καμπίνα επειδή έχω πάει με τεχνικό και την έχω δει, έχει το μαύρο της το χάλι. Φοβάμαι ότι θα πέσει τόσο crosstalk που θα μου ρίξει την ταχύτητα. Όταν πρώτο συνδέθηκα το 2014 έπιανα 20mbps στην Adsl μου και τώρα έχω φτάσει στα 15,5.
> 
> Επίσης, αν έχει παρει καλά το μάτι μου σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις αυξάνεται το line attenuation σε users από adsl σε vdsl ή είναι ιδέα μου;


Μειώνεται. Γιατί έρχεσαι στην κοντινότερη καμπίνα σε αντίθεση με το αστικό κέντρο. Αν παίρνεις απο παλιό σκουριασμένο καφάο τότε σίγουρα παίρνεις απο ΑΚ και κάπου θα υπάρχει καμπίνα νέου τύπου

----------


## YAziDis

> Μειώνεται. Γιατί έρχεσαι στην κοντινότερη καμπίνα σε αντίθεση με το αστικό κέντρο. Αν παίρνεις απο παλιό σκουριασμένο καφάο τότε σίγουρα παίρνεις απο ΑΚ και κάπου θα υπάρχει καμπίνα νέου τύπου


Ξαναλέω όμως, έκανα αίτηση για VDSL από ΑΚ. Η δική μου η καμπίνα είναι παλαιού τύπου και δεν αναβαθμίστηκε!

----------


## KostakisK

> Ξαναλέω όμως, έκανα αίτηση για VDSL από ΑΚ. Η δική μου η καμπίνα είναι παλαιού τύπου και δεν αναβαθμίστηκε!


Και πάλι 50αρα απο αστικό με 13db δεν θα παει 35 μονο, θα πάει παραπάνω

----------


## YAziDis

> Και πάλι 50αρα απο αστικό με 13db δεν θα παει 35 μονο, θα πάει παραπάνω


Έχει κάνα 2ωρο που με γύρισαν στη vdsl..

Μέχρι να στήσω όλο το δίκτυο με της custom ip που έχω επειδή το προηγούμενο μου ρουτερ ήταν 192.168.0.1, ενώ του ΟΤΕ 192.168.1.1 τώρα τελείωσα.
Περίμενα να περάσει και λίγη ώρα για να δούμε τι γίνετα. Πρέπει να κάνουν και δοκιμές γιατί σε κάποια φάση δεν είχα ούτε VoIP, και σε κάποια άλλη φάση με συγχρόνισε στα 3mbps.

Αυτή τη στιγμή συγχρονίζω στα 20.8, με attenable 22.6. Το upload το έχω πιάσει, και προς το παρόν είναι στα 5.3

Είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο εντωμεταξύ νωρίτερα για να τους δηλώσω βλάβη το ότι δε δουλεύει το τηλέφωνο, και τους πέταξα πως συγχρονίζα (εκείνη την ώρα) στα 18.

Άντε να δούμε!

- - - Updated - - -

Μόλις με πήραν και οι τεχνικοί πεδίου του ΟΤΕ (κλασικά τηλέφωνο από απόκρυψη) και μου είπαν και αυτό που ήξερα, ότι δηλαδή η περιοχή μου πάνω από 23 δεν πιάνει, και έτοιμος ήταν να τον πιάσουν τα γέλια όταν του είπα ότι το τμήμα πωλήσεων είπε πως την ενημέρωσαν οι τεχνικοί πως μπορώ να πιάσω μεταξύ 40-50mbps.

Επόμενο βήμα, πηγαίνω ή για να πάρω κάποια έκπτωση, ή για να με γυρίσουν στο πρόγραμμα το οποίο και είχα σε προνομιακή τιμή

----------


## newbye

Και εγώ εκεί στα 20-25 υπολογίζω να πιάσω, αν και όταν προχωρήσω στην αίτηση  :Whistle: . Καλό σημάδι πάντως είναι το upload που δεν επηρεάστηκε. Περιμένω νέα από το επόμενο βήμα για να ξέρω τι να κάνω και εγώ  :Laughing: .

----------


## YAziDis

> Και εγώ εκεί στα 20-25 υπολογίζω να πιάσω, αν και όταν προχωρήσω στην αίτηση . Καλό σημάδι πάντως είναι το upload που δεν επηρεάστηκε. Περιμένω νέα από το επόμενο βήμα για να ξέρω τι να κάνω και εγώ .


Έχω νέα μιας και σε ενδιαφέρει και εσένα! Έκπτωση δε παίζει. Απ'ότι φαίνεται τα 29.90€ είναι η κατώτατη τιμή προς το παρόν. Δε ξέρω σε άλλες περιπτώσεις τι κάνουνε.

Μίλησα με το εμπορικό τμήμα και απευθείας πήγαν να μου κάνουν αίτηση για υποβάθμιση χωρίς πολλά πολλά, αλλά τελικά ζήτησα να παραμείνω διότι το 24mbps M που είχα πλέον δεν είναι εμπορικά διαθέσιμο (το είχα στα 22,12€) οπότε σε 2 μήνες θα αναγκαζόμουν στην καλύτερη να πάω στο Large, το οποίο έχουν στον τιμοκατάλογό τους στα 26,90. Έτσι για τα 3 ευρώ διαφορά που θα είχα παρέμεινα (Δεν υπήρχε λόγος να κάνω υποβάθμιση τώρα και σε 2 μήνες να ζητήσω να πάω πάλι στο 50άρι)

----------


## newbye

> Έχω νέα μιας και σε ενδιαφέρει και εσένα! Έκπτωση δε παίζει. Απ'ότι φαίνεται τα 29.90€ είναι η κατώτατη τιμή προς το παρόν. Δε ξέρω σε άλλες περιπτώσεις τι κάνουνε.
> 
> Μίλησα με το εμπορικό τμήμα και απευθείας πήγαν να μου κάνουν αίτηση για υποβάθμιση χωρίς πολλά πολλά, αλλά τελικά ζήτησα να παραμείνω διότι το 24mbps M που είχα πλέον δεν είναι εμπορικά διαθέσιμο (το είχα στα 22,12€) οπότε σε 2 μήνες θα αναγκαζόμουν στην καλύτερη να πάω στο Large, το οποίο έχουν στον τιμοκατάλογό τους στα 26,90. Έτσι για τα 3 ευρώ διαφορά που θα είχα παρέμεινα (Δεν υπήρχε λόγος να κάνω υποβάθμιση τώρα και σε 2 μήνες να ζητήσω να πάω πάλι στο 50άρι)


Ωραία ευχαριστώ, μάλλον έτσι θα κάνω και εγώ.

----------


## KostakisK

> Έχει κάνα 2ωρο που με γύρισαν στη vdsl..
> 
> Μέχρι να στήσω όλο το δίκτυο με της custom ip που έχω επειδή το προηγούμενο μου ρουτερ ήταν 192.168.0.1, ενώ του ΟΤΕ 192.168.1.1 τώρα τελείωσα.
> Περίμενα να περάσει και λίγη ώρα για να δούμε τι γίνετα. Πρέπει να κάνουν και δοκιμές γιατί σε κάποια φάση δεν είχα ούτε VoIP, και σε κάποια άλλη φάση με συγχρόνισε στα 3mbps.
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή συγχρονίζω στα 20.8, με attenable 22.6. Το upload το έχω πιάσει, και προς το παρόν είναι στα 5.3
> 
> Είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο εντωμεταξύ νωρίτερα για να τους δηλώσω βλάβη το ότι δε δουλεύει το τηλέφωνο, και τους πέταξα πως συγχρονίζα (εκείνη την ώρα) στα 18.
> 
> ...


Οπότε φίλε κάνε έρευνα για adsl σε τιμές

----------


## glamour_services

Γείτονας εδώ στη Σταυρούπολη έβαλε πριν ένα μήνα 200άρα Cosmote από καμπίνα Wind, και στα 25 μέτρα απόσταση από αυτή (εγώ είμαι στα 90) έπιασε αυτά:




Να σας πω ψήνομαι, αλλά στα 90 μέτρα θα μπορώ να πιάσω τη 200άρα ολόκληρη?

----------


## YAziDis

Τώρα τι έχεις; Αν έχεις Adsl όπως λες στο προφίλ σου, το πολύ πολύ ζητάς να πας σε 100αρα, και όταν ενεργοποιηθείς ζητάς μετά από λίγες μέρες. Α πας και στη 200αρα. Αν στη χειρότερη, που δε νομίζω, δεν πιάνεις την ταχύτητα που πρέπει, γυρνάς αζημίως στο 100αρι συμβόλαιο.

----------


## glamour_services

Κι εγώ δεν νομίζω να έχω θέμα, αν δεν πιάνω με το overhead τα 219 φαντάζομαι τα 205 θα τα έχω.
Αν ενεργοποιήσω 200άρα απευθείας και δεν πιάνω την ταχύτητα που θέλω μπορώ αζημίως να πάω σε 100άρα?
Σημειωτέον μετά από 6 χρόνια άφησα τη Wind και πήγα σε Vodafone, αυτοί δίνουν εγγύηση για 186 αλλά δεν θέλω να έχω τόσο λίγο και να πληρώνω 200.

----------


## YAziDis

Για το αν μπορείς να πας από 200 σε 100 ρωτά το στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο για να είσαι καλυμμένος. Λογικά θα γίνεται αλλά μη σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου..

----------


## glamour_services

Ήρθε επιτέλους η ώρα να βάλω κι εγώ στο σπίτι μου στη Σταυρούπολη VDSL 200 Vodafone!
Από ότι βλέπω θα μου δώσουν το ZTE router για το VOIP. Πάνω του θα συνδέσω ένα διπλό M4 Deco οπότε λογικά δεν θα έχω θέμα με την ασύρματη κάλυψη, όμως πόσο αξιόπιστο θα είναι για ένα οικιακό δίκτυο όπου θα συνδέσω συσκευές με τις οποίες θα επικοινωνώ με ftp και ένα δίσκο δικτύου ως media server?

Αν πάρω ένα fritzbox 7590 για να αντικαταστήσω το ZTE υπάρχει τρόπος να βρω τους κωδικούς του VOIP σε περίπτωση που αρνηθεί η Vodafone να μου τους δώσει?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις συμβουλές σας!

----------


## YAziDis

> Ήρθε επιτέλους η ώρα να βάλω κι εγώ στο σπίτι μου στη Σταυρούπολη VDSL 200 Vodafone!
> Από ότι βλέπω θα μου δώσουν το ZTE router για το VOIP. Πάνω του θα συνδέσω ένα διπλό M4 Deco οπότε λογικά δεν θα έχω θέμα με την ασύρματη κάλυψη, όμως πόσο αξιόπιστο θα είναι για ένα οικιακό δίκτυο όπου θα συνδέσω συσκευές με τις οποίες θα επικοινωνώ με ftp και ένα δίσκο δικτύου ως media server?
> 
> Αν πάρω ένα fritzbox 7590 για να αντικαταστήσω το ZTE υπάρχει τρόπος να βρω τους κωδικούς του VOIP σε περίπτωση που αρνηθεί η Vodafone να μου τους δώσει?
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις συμβουλές σας!


Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ να δεις αν θα βρεις απάντηση λίγο. Πάντως υπάρχει λύση αλλά δεν ξέρω αν δουλεύει επειδή εγώ δεν έχω Vodafone

----------


## glamour_services

ευχαριστώ, διάβασα και διάφορα πράγματα μέσα στο forum ότι αν δώσουν το Η267 μπορούμε με το routerpassview να βρούμε τους κωδικούς VOIP, κάνω λάθος?

----------


## sakis221

> ευχαριστώ, διάβασα και διάφορα πράγματα μέσα στο forum ότι αν δώσουν το Η267 μπορούμε με το routerpassview να βρούμε τους κωδικούς VOIP, κάνω λάθος?


 Δεν λειτουργεί πλέον αυτή η λύση δυστυχώς,δενν δίνουν τούς κωδικός τα ρούτερ τα έχουν κλειδώσει για τα καλά.

----------


## glamour_services

Δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή περίπτωση να χρησιμοποιήσω δικό μου ρούτερ?

----------


## jacobgr

Γιατί δεν κοιτάς την λύση του bridge mode για το internet στο ρουτερ του παρόχου; 
Αφήνεις αυτό που θα σου δώσουν να κάνει την δουλειά του modem και το VOIP κομμάτι, τα οποία με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν θα επιβαρύνουν τον δικό σου καλό ρούτερ που θα βάλεις μετά.

----------


## glamour_services

Γίνεται, αλλά πιο πολύπλοκο έτσι. Γιατί να κρεμάω εξάλλου δύο router (τα βάζω στον τοίχο). Μου κάνει πάντως εντύπωση, από τα άλλα νήματα που διαβάζω στο παρόν φόρουμ, μου φαίνεται ότι είναι εφικτό με το fritzbox 7530. Πραγματικά έχω μπερδευτεί με το τι μπορεί να γίνει...

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...N-H267A/page62

----------


## glamour_services

Λοιπόν πριν μισή ώρα ενεργοποιήθηκα, πείτε εντυπώσεις!

----------


## deniSun

> Λοιπόν πριν μισή ώρα ενεργοποιήθηκα, πείτε εντυπώσεις!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 223681


Εσύ πρέπει να μας πεις εντυπώσεις.

----------


## YAziDis

> Λοιπόν πριν μισή ώρα ενεργοποιήθηκα, πείτε εντυπώσεις!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 223681


Παίζεις με τον πόνο μας ρε κερατα!!!  :Razz:   :Razz: 

Πολύ καλά τα στοιχεία, και τα crc αν και αρκετά για μισή ώρα τα θεωρώ λογικά λόγο της μεγάλης ταχύτητας της γραμμής! Καλό γονάτισμα!

----------


## glamour_services

Τα CRC και εμένα με ανησυχούν λίγο, βέβαια το άγχος μου είναι να κατορθώσω να δουλέψει το fritzbox που έως τώρα δεν είχε δεήσει να πάρει τηλεφωνικό σήμα!
Όμως με το Η300 όλα προς το παρόν εντάξει.
Η γραμμή ενεργοποιήθηκε χωρίς πρόβλημα, μάλιστα επειδή κάνω τηλεκπαίδευση δεν κατάλαβα καν πότε κόπηκε και επανήλθε ως 200άρα. Το attenuation 4.5 που βλέπω μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικό δεδομένου ότι η απόσταση της καμπίνας καλωδιακά είναι 97μέτρα, ίσως και γι αυτό δεν είναι τερματισμένη η γραμμή στα 220. Speedtest έως 198 έβγαλε. Θα δείξει πιστεύω!

----------


## YAziDis

> Τα CRC και εμένα με ανησυχούν λίγο, βέβαια το άγχος μου είναι να κατορθώσω να δουλέψει το fritzbox που έως τώρα δεν είχε δεήσει να πάρει τηλεφωνικό σήμα!
> Όμως με το Η300 όλα προς το παρόν εντάξει.
> Η γραμμή ενεργοποιήθηκε χωρίς πρόβλημα, μάλιστα επειδή κάνω τηλεκπαίδευση δεν κατάλαβα καν πότε κόπηκε και επανήλθε ως 200άρα. Το attenuation 4.5 που βλέπω μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικό δεδομένου ότι η απόσταση της καμπίνας καλωδιακά είναι 97μέτρα, ίσως και γι αυτό δεν είναι τερματισμένη η γραμμή στα 220. Speedtest έως 198 έβγαλε. Θα δείξει πιστεύω!


Καλά κοιτά, δε νομίζω πως υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή άνθρωπος σε οικιακή τηλεφωνία που να χρειάζεται λεπτό προς λεπτό την 200, όποτε όταν δουλέψει και το fritz box μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις και τους διακόπτες για ακόμη πιο σταθερή γραμμή με λιγότερα λάθη, έστω και χάνοντας ίσως κάποια mbps. (Δε νομίζω πχ αν κλειδώσει στα 200 να σου λείψουν ή να καταλάβεις ότι σου λείπουν έστω τα 18mbps στην πράξη)

----------


## glamour_services

Και εδώ ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος 

Καλά δεν είναι?  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -

Με μία εκκαθάριση έξω στον κατανεμητή μου έξω μηδενίστηκαν και τα CRC errors!

Όπως γράφω και στο νήμα του Fritzbox με αυτό τερματίζει εντελώς τη γραμμή χωρίς tweak (καμπίνα θυμίζω σχεδόν 100 μέτρα), αλλά ακόμα VOIP... θα δούμε!

----------


## YAziDis

> Και εδώ ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος 
> 
> Καλά δεν είναι? 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Με μία *εκκαθάριση* έξω στον κατανεμητή μου έξω μηδενίστηκαν και τα CRC errors!
> 
> Όπως γράφω και στο νήμα του Fritzbox με αυτό τερματίζει εντελώς τη γραμμή χωρίς tweak (καμπίνα θυμίζω σχεδόν 100 μέτρα), αλλά ακόμα VOIP... θα δούμε!


όταν λες εκκαθάριση, τι εννοείς; Τι έκανες;  :Confused:

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Τα attainable και αναλογικά και το SNR ανέβηκε πάντως ο,τι και αν έκανε

----------


## YAziDis

> Τα attainable και αναλογικά και το SNR ανέβηκε πάντως ο,τι και αν έκανε


μωρέ και το attenuation έπεσε στο 3.5, και με τόση μεγάλη διαφορά που βλέπω μου έχει κάνει πολύ μεγάλη εντύπωση για αυτό ρωτάω και εγώ

----------


## glamour_services

Αύριο θα σας βάλω φωτογραφίες, αλλά να εξηγήσω ακριβώς
Καταρχάς να πω ότι είμαι ο μόνος σε όλη την ευρύτερη περιοχή που έχω ολοκαίνουριο βρόχο, σήμερα μάλιστα με πήραν από το τεχνικό τμήμα να με ρωτήσουν αν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή αφού ενεργοποιήθηκε η 200άρα και ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι τόσο ποιοτική γραμμή δεν έχει δει σε όλη τη δυτική Θεσσαλονίκη (εξού και τα νούμερα στα 97 μέτρα καλωδιακή απόσταση). Προσωπικά μου φάνηκε υπερβολικό, αλλά αφού το είπαν οι ίδιοι δεν θα φέρω αντίρρηση...  :Cool:  Σημειωτέον επί ADSL κλείδωνα πάνω από 17 σε μια περιοχή που επικρατούν 8-11 και αυτά με το ζόρι (μάλλον άσχετο).

Τώρα το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ έρχεται μέχρι το μποξάκι κάτω στη θεία μου, και από εκεί ένα ζευγαράκι φεύγει σε εκείνη κάτω, ενώ όταν άλλαξε ο βρόχος πήρα ένα cat5e καλώδιο και αντικατέστησα τελείως το σάπιο καλώδιο που ερχόταν σε εμένα.
Από εκεί πάει στο μπροστινό μας μπαλκόνι όπου πήρα και έβαλα έναν κατανεμητή central καθώς ήθελα να δώσω μία γραμμή στο δικό μου το δωμάτιο που την πέρασα μέσα από το σπίτι εξωτερικά στον τοίχο και μία ακόμα για το δωμάτιο που έχουμε το σταθερό που καταλήγει σε ένα εξωτερικό πριζάκι τοίχου, το τηλέφωνο παίρνει σήμα με φιλτράκι.

Τώρα στη γραμμή που καταλήγει στο δωμάτιό μου όπου είναι τα ρούτερ/NAS κλπ έβαλα ακόμα ένα εξωτερικό πριζάκι και έδινα με καλώδιο στην είσοδο του router για να παίρνω ίντερνετ.
Αυτό δούλεψε άψογα έως τώρα στο ADSL.

Πλέον όμως που έχουμε VOIP η συνδεσμολογία αναγκαστικά τροποποιήθηκε καθώς πρέπει να γυρίσει μια έξτρα γραμμή ανάποδα από το δωμάτιό μου στο τηλέφωνο. Έτσι χρησιμοποίησα ακόμα ένα ζεύγος καλωδίων από το cat5e στην οποία έχω ενώσει προς το παρόν μπακάλικα την έξοδο PHONE από το Η300 (και ευελπιστώ σύντομα από το fritzbox). Αυτό το ζεύγος πάει πίσω στον κατανεμητή του μπαλκονιού. Η γραμμή τώρα που ερχόταν από κάτω ενώθηκε απευθείας (προς το παρόν με κλέμες, αύριο με κόλληση) με το υπάρχον ζεύγος που πάει στο δωμάτιο για να δώσει σήμα στο DSL του ρούτερ και το ζεύγος που γυρίζει το VOIP τηλεφωνικό σήμα στην τηλεφωνική συσκευή πάει στη μια μεριά της ρεγκλέτας και αντιστοιχεί στο καλώδιο που πάει ως την πρίζα του τηλεφώνου. Με αυτά καθάρισα καλά ανάμεσα τη ρεγκλέτα και τακτοποίησα τα καλώδια. Και πλέον σταμάτησαν τα errors, ανέβηκε ο συγχρονισμός στο μέγιστο και έχω κανονικά τηλέφωνο στο άλλο δωμάτιο.
Αυτό εννοώ ως εκκαθάριση. Βέβαια σημαντικό να είσαι σε δικό σου σπίτι πάντα και να μην εξαρτάσαι από τις υποδομές της πολυκατοικίας, και ίσως οι αλλαγές αυτές να ήταν αμελητέες στο ADSL αλλά φαίνεται όντως να έκαναν διαφορά στο VDSL.

Είμαι γενικά ενθουσιασμένος από τα νούμερα και το συγχρονισμό, κάτι που λίγο φοβόμουν με τη 200άρα ξέροντας από πριν πόσο εύκολα πέφτει η ταχύτητα με το παραμικρό. Μακάρι να μείνει και έτσι (φτου φτου).

----------


## glamour_services

Λοιπόν τα καταφέραμε!!!! Fritzbox κανονικά, VOIP μια χαρά (θα γράψω στο αντίστοιχο νήμα), και από στατιστικά οι εικόνες μιλάνε από μόνες τους...


Σας χρωστάω και τη φωτό από τον κατανεμητή και την εγκατάσταση των καλωδίων, αύριο!

----------


## YAziDis

Μια άσχετη-σχετική ερώτηση..

Σε περιοχές όπου έχει δωθεί η οπτική ίνα, πχ στο κεντρο Ερμού, όπου στις κοντινές αποστάσεις υπάρχει υλοποίηση, σημαίνει πως αν αρχίσει και βάζει ο κόσμος θα αρχίσουν να καλυτερεύουν οι καταστάσεις με τον χαλκό στους υπόλοιπους; Μειωμένο ας πούμε crosstalk στην κάθε καμπίνα κτλ;

----------


## glamour_services

Δεν νομίζω... Για να μειωθεί ο αριθμός των γραμμών που παίρνουν τηλεφωνία με οπτική και όχι από τα καφάο θα πρέπει τουλάχιστον να βάλουν οι μισοί, και καθώς το κέντρο είναι γεμάτο με εταιρικά νούμερα, δεν το βλέπω!
Εξάλλου το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα των πολυκατοικιών του κέντρου είναι η εσωτερική καλωδίωση, φιλικό σπίτι στην Ερμού 40 μέτρα από τον ΟΤΕ σε παμπάλαια πολυκατοικία με το ζόρι πιάνει ένα 14άρι!

----------


## hoannis

> Μια άσχετη-σχετική ερώτηση..
> 
> Σε περιοχές όπου έχει δωθεί η οπτική ίνα, πχ στο κεντρο Ερμού, όπου στις κοντινές αποστάσεις υπάρχει υλοποίηση, σημαίνει πως αν αρχίσει και βάζει ο κόσμος θα αρχίσουν να καλυτερεύουν οι καταστάσεις με τον χαλκό στους υπόλοιπους; Μειωμένο ας πούμε crosstalk στην κάθε καμπίνα κτλ;


Είχα 19 με 20 attenuation , μπήκαν οι καμπίνες , ήρθε το vdsl και σε διάστημα περίπου 2 ετών έπεσε στο 13 με 14.
Χωρίς καμία αλλαγή στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση.
Θεωρώ ότι είναι από μείωση του crosstalk όσο οι γραμμές που ήταν στο ίδιο καφάο με το δικό μου , άλλαζαν σε vdsl,
οπότε ο χαλκός τους τερμάτιζε στο καφάο και δεν συνταξίδευε με την δική μου ώς το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ.
Περιοχή Κορδελιό Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## YAziDis

> Είχα 19 με 20 attenuation , μπήκαν οι καμπίνες , ήρθε το vdsl και σε διάστημα περίπου 2 ετών έπεσε στο 13 με 14.
> Χωρίς καμία αλλαγή στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση.
> Θεωρώ ότι είναι από μείωση του crosstalk όσο οι γραμμές που ήταν στο ίδιο καφάο με το δικό μου , άλλαζαν σε vdsl,
> οπότε ο χαλκός τους τερμάτιζε στο καφάο και δεν συνταξίδευε με την δική μου ώς το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ.
> Περιοχή Κορδελιό Θεσσαλονίκης.


Ναι εγώ όμως μιλάω για καμπίνες που δεν έχουν αλλάξει, για αυτό με καίει. Αν είχα αλλαγμένη καμπίνα δε θα'χα θέμα με ταχύτητες. Λέω μήπως αν οι άλλοι τριγύρω βάλουν την οπτική ίνα, μήπως αποσυμφορηθεί το παλιό καφάο και βλέπαμε και καμιά βελτίωση..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Είχα 19 με 20 attenuation , μπήκαν οι καμπίνες , ήρθε το vdsl και σε διάστημα περίπου 2 ετών έπεσε στο 13 με 14.
> Χωρίς καμία αλλαγή στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση.
> Θεωρώ ότι είναι από μείωση του crosstalk όσο οι γραμμές που ήταν στο ίδιο καφάο με το δικό μου , άλλαζαν σε vdsl,
> οπότε ο χαλκός τους τερμάτιζε στο καφάο και δεν συνταξίδευε με την δική μου ώς το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ.
> Περιοχή Κορδελιό Θεσσαλονίκης.


Αν απλά ανέβαινε η ταχύτητα ίσως θα ήταν λογικό.. 
Το ότι μειώθηκε το att όμως.. Άλλη φάση.. 
Ίσως με τα έργα που έκαναν τακτοποίησαν τις καλωδιώσεις.. 
Σε εσένα δεν άλλαξε τπτ ε; 




> Ναι εγώ όμως μιλάω για καμπίνες που δεν έχουν αλλάξει, για αυτό με καίει. Αν είχα αλλαγμένη καμπίνα δε θα'χα θέμα με ταχύτητες. Λέω μήπως αν οι άλλοι τριγύρω βάλουν την οπτική ίνα, μήπως αποσυμφορηθεί το παλιό καφάο και βλέπαμε και καμιά βελτίωση..


Απ'ότι διαβάζω συνήθως το αντίθετο συμβαίνει όταν μπαίνει μια καμπίνα vdsl.. 
Πέφτουν οι ταχύτητες στις adsl..

- - - Updated - - -




> Λοιπόν τα καταφέραμε!!!! Fritzbox κανονικά, VOIP μια χαρά (θα γράψω στο αντίστοιχο νήμα), και από στατιστικά οι εικόνες μιλάνε από μόνες τους...
> 
> 
> Σας χρωστάω και τη φωτό από τον κατανεμητή και την εγκατάσταση των καλωδίων, αύριο!


Πολύ καλή γραμμή btw.. Πολύ καλή indeed.. 
Φαίνεται θετική και για g.fast.. 
Μου έκανε εντύπωση βέβαια οι διαφορές στο att ανάμεσα στα 2 ρουτερ.. Όχι βέβαια ότι δεν έχω συναντήσει ξανά τέτοια φάση σε άλλα ρουτερ..

----------


## hoannis

Η γραμμή μου είδε περίπου 1.5 Mbit ανοδο.
Οι ADSL έχουν πρόβλημα όταν οι VDSL έρχονται από το κέντρο του παρόχου, αν πηγαίνει οπτική μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ και από κει παίρνεις VDSL, τότε οι γραμμές των ADSL καθαρίζουν.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Η γραμμή μου είδε περίπου 1.5 Mbit ανοδο.
> Οι ADSL έχουν πρόβλημα όταν οι VDSL έρχονται από το κέντρο του παρόχου, αν πηγαίνει οπτική μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ και από κει παίρνεις VDSL, τότε οι γραμμές των ADSL καθαρίζουν.


Δε θα το έλεγα.. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL#Profiles
https://kitz.co.uk/adsl/linestats_explanation.htm
With adsl2+ most lines will be running to their maximum capability, and a figure of around 18-19 dBm is the norm.

Με το πρπ ίδιο output power ανάμεσα σε adsl & vdsl 8b η και λιγότερο output power 17a έρχονται οι vdsl από α.κ.. 
Αυτό που διάβασα είναι ότι οι γραμμές μας (adsl) έρχονται ήδη με εξασθένιση από το μακρινό α.κ.. Ενώ οι γραμμές από τη καμπίνα πλέον έχουν λιγότερη εξασθένιση.. Λογικά και αυτή ανάλογα την απόσταση θα κόβει ισχύ για τις πιο κοντά γραμμές..  
Η καμπίνα μεν δίνει 17a με μικρότερη ισχύ από τα adsl & vdsl 8b που έρχονται από το α.κ με μεγαλύτερη ισχύ, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο συμβάλει σε αυτό η εξασθένιση των γραμμών από το α.κ... 
Αν πάντως σκεφτούμε και το 35Β που έχει πρπ το ίδιο output power με τα adsl & vdsl 8b, τότε νομίζω ότι όλο και κάτι θα πάθουν οι γραμμές από το μακρινό α.κ.. 
Παίζουν ρόλο και οι συχνότητες λογικά.. Τι να πω.. 
Μέχρι τώρα όπως είπα, διάβαζα το αντίθετο.. 
Ίσως με τη τακτοποίηση καφάο & χαλκού πήρες το ότι πήρες.. Αλλά και πάλι φαίνεται να μη σε επηρέασε ( ακόμα; ) η καμπίνα.. 
 :What..?:  
Όποιος έχει περισσότερες γνώσεις περί αυτού ας προσθέσει..

----------


## hoannis

> Δε θα το έλεγα.. 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL#Profiles
> https://kitz.co.uk/adsl/linestats_explanation.htm
> With adsl2+ most lines will be running to their maximum capability, and a figure of around 18-19 dBm is the norm.
> 
> Με το πρπ ίδιο output power ανάμεσα σε adsl & vdsl 8b η και λιγότερο output power 17a έρχονται οι vdsl από α.κ.. 
> Αυτό που διάβασα είναι ότι οι γραμμές μας (adsl) έρχονται ήδη με εξασθένιση από το μακρινό α.κ.. Ενώ οι γραμμές από τη καμπίνα πλέον έχουν λιγότερη εξασθένιση.. Λογικά και αυτή ανάλογα την απόσταση θα κόβει ισχύ για τις πιο κοντά γραμμές..  
> Η καμπίνα μεν δίνει 17a με μικρότερη ισχύ από τα adsl & vdsl 8b που έρχονται από το α.κ με μεγαλύτερη ισχύ, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο συμβάλει σε αυτό η εξασθένιση των γραμμών από το α.κ... 
> Αν πάντως σκεφτούμε και το 35Β που έχει πρπ το ίδιο output power με τα adsl & vdsl 8b, τότε νομίζω ότι όλο και κάτι θα πάθουν οι γραμμές από το μακρινό α.κ.. 
> ...


Όλα τα παραπάνω ισχύουν αυτό που έγραψα εγώ είναι άλλο.
Από το κέντρο μέχρι το καφάο:
Στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση έρχόταν γραμμές adsl και vdsl όλες μαζί. Αυτές μεταξύ τους επηρέαζε η μία την άλλη λόγο θορύβου.
Στην νέα κατάσταση έρχονται λιγότερες από x adsl (γιατί κάποιες μετατρέπονται σε vdsl ), Μηδέν vdsl γιατί μετατράπηκαν σε οπτική ίνα. 
Αποτέλεσμα λιγότερος θόρυβος στις adsl στο μεγάλο κομμάτι της απόστασης (κέντρο - καφάο).

Από το καφάο έως τον τελικό πελάτη όσο συνταξιδεύουν οι γραμμές υπάρχει θόρυβος αλλά 
υπήρχε και πριν 
η απόσταση είναι τόσο μικρή που το χάσιμο που έχεις είναι πολύ μικρότερο από το κέρδος (κέντρο - καφάο)
ο αριθμός των γραμμών που συνταξιδεύουν είναι πολύ μικρότερος (άλλο να έρχονται π.χ. 200 γραμμές σε ένα καφαο από το κέντρο  και άλλο να φεύγουν 10-20 γραμμές από το καφάο προς μία πολυκατοικία).

----------


## sdikr

Μπορεί να μην έχεις πλέον τις vdsl απο το κέντρο,  τις έχεις όμως απο την καμπίνα προς εσένα, τις έχεις μάλιστα με μεγαλύτερη ένταση σήματος.
Συνήθως ο κόσμος χάνει σε ταχύτητα.

Το μόνο που μπορώ να φανταστώ είναι να ήταν περιοχή που είχε πραγματικά πολλές γραμμές απο το κέντρο και τώρα να είσαι τυχερός και στο δικό σου καφάο να μην έχει πολλούς συνδρομητές με vdsl

----------


## GregoirX23

> Όλα τα παραπάνω ισχύουν αυτό που έγραψα εγώ είναι άλλο.
> Από το κέντρο μέχρι το καφάο:
> Στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση έρχόταν γραμμές adsl και vdsl όλες μαζί. Αυτές μεταξύ τους επηρέαζε η μία την άλλη λόγο θορύβου.
> Στην νέα κατάσταση έρχονται λιγότερες από x adsl (γιατί κάποιες μετατρέπονται σε vdsl ), Μηδέν vdsl γιατί μετατράπηκαν σε οπτική ίνα. 
> Αποτέλεσμα λιγότερος θόρυβος στις adsl στο μεγάλο κομμάτι της απόστασης (κέντρο - καφάο).
> 
> Από το καφάο έως τον τελικό πελάτη όσο συνταξιδεύουν οι γραμμές υπάρχει θόρυβος αλλά 
> υπήρχε και πριν 
> η απόσταση είναι τόσο μικρή που το χάσιμο που έχεις είναι πολύ μικρότερο από το κέρδος (κέντρο - καφάο)
> ο αριθμός των γραμμών που συνταξιδεύουν είναι πολύ μικρότερος (άλλο να έρχονται π.χ. 200 γραμμές σε ένα καφαο από το κέντρο  και άλλο να φεύγουν 10-20 γραμμές από το καφάο προς μία πολυκατοικία).


Πως το ξέρεις ότι θα έρχονται 0 vdsl από το α.κ; 
Δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα τους μεταφέρουν όλους κ άμεσα στη καμπίνα.. Μόνο αν αλλάξουν πακέτο σε μεγαλύτερο νομίζω.. Η αν οι ταχύτητες τους είναι χάλια και το ψάξουν με το πάροχο.. Η αν αρχίσουν το κόσμο στα τηλέφωνα με προσφορές κλπ κλπ..  
Και εκτός αυτού όπως είπα οι ήδη εξασθενημένες γραμμές από το α.κ ακόμα και όσες μείνουν θα έχουν να ανταγωνιστούν το σήμα που θα βγαίνει από τη καμπίνα με μικρότερη εξασθένιση.. 
Έστω σε εκείνο το κομμάτι από καμπίνα->σπίτια.. Μικρότερη απόσταση όπως λες αλλά σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι δε θα επηρεαστούν πάλι οι γραμμές από το α.κ.. 
Και ξαναλέω.. Μέχρι τώρα έχω διαβάσει τα αντίθετα όταν μπαίνει μια καμπίνα.. 
Αλλά αυτό που εννοείς το σκέφτομαι και εγώ καιρό τώρα.. Σαν σκέψη υπάρχει στο μυαλό μου, αλλά τα φαινόμενα δείχνουν ότι έχει μείνει η σκέψη..

----------


## YAziDis

Εγώ πάντως στο αρχικό μου ερώτημα έλεγα σε σχέση με τις οπτικές ίνες FTTC, όπου θεωρητικά οι καμπίνες αυτές δεν έχουν σχέση με τις καμπίνες χαλκού. Για αυτό ρώτησα αν θα καλυτερεύσει το δίκτυο από τη στιγμή που θα μειωθούν οι ενεργές γραμμές από τα παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ.

----------


## GregoirX23

Το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε.. 
Θα καλυτερεύσουν οι γραμμές από την ενεργή καμπίνα και μετά.. 
Οι άλλες γραμμές από το α.κ (με τα παλιά καφαο) αν και σαν σκέψη μπορεί να έπαιζαν λίγο καλύτερα λόγω λιγότερου φόρτου & crosstalk, αφού οι άλλες γραμμές θα ήταν πλέον στην ενεργή καμπίνα.. 
Στη πραγματικότητα όμως φαίνεται να γίνεται το αντίθετο.. 
Όταν γίνει η αλλαγή και σε εμάς εδώ θα δω..  :Wink:

----------


## hoannis

> Πως το ξέρεις ότι θα έρχονται 0 vdsl από το α.κ;


Γιατί με τα καφάο αυτό γίνεται, καταργείται ο χαλκός από το ΑΚ προς το καφαο και μπαίνει οπτική (για τις vdsl). 
Αν υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις είναι εξαιρέσεις.

----------


## Worldlock

τελικα στην ξηροκρηνη εχουμε ενημερωση με το vdsl τις wind τι γινεται ?

----------


## glamour_services

Το κομμάτι της Vodafone λειτουργεί εδώ και 2 χρόνια, το άλλο κομμάτι προς Αμπελόκηπους λογικά θα ξεκίνησε.

----------


## Worldlock

ειμαι στο αλλο κομματι εγω προς αμπελοκηπους και επειδη μου ηρθε η wind για προσφορα στο σπιτι και μου ειπε οτι και το adsl 24 θα δω καλυτερες ταχυτητες και πως αυτοματα σε 3 με 6 μηνες θα μου το αναβαθμισουν σε 50αρα vdsl σκεφτομουν να δεχτω την προσφορα αλλα δεν ηξερα αν λενε αληθεια η απλα ψαχνουν πελατες .
Αυτη την στιγμη ειναι στην vodafone και συνχρονιζω ...

----------


## KostakisK

> ειμαι στο αλλο κομματι εγω προς αμπελοκηπους και επειδη μου ηρθε η wind για προσφορα στο σπιτι και μου ειπε οτι και το adsl 24 θα δω καλυτερες ταχυτητες και πως αυτοματα σε 3 με 6 μηνες θα μου το αναβαθμισουν σε 50αρα vdsl σκεφτομουν να δεχτω την προσφορα αλλα δεν ηξερα αν λενε αληθεια η απλα ψαχνουν πελατες .
> Αυτη την στιγμη ειναι στην vodafone και συνχρονιζω ...


Δεν ακούμε ΠΟΤΕ τους πωλητές που έρχονται στο σπίτι. Εμένα μου έλεγαν για FTTH ενώ η περιοχή έχει μόνο 200 σε VDSL. Κάνουμε έλεγχο στα σάιτ και τηλεφωνικά και συγκρίνουμε τι μας λένε και τι βλέπουμε στο site

- - - Updated - - -




> ειμαι στο αλλο κομματι εγω προς αμπελοκηπους και επειδη μου ηρθε η wind για προσφορα στο σπιτι και μου ειπε οτι και το adsl 24 θα δω καλυτερες ταχυτητες και πως αυτοματα σε 3 με 6 μηνες θα μου το αναβαθμισουν σε 50αρα vdsl σκεφτομουν να δεχτω την προσφορα αλλα δεν ηξερα αν λενε αληθεια η απλα ψαχνουν πελατες .
> Αυτη την στιγμη ειναι στην vodafone και συνχρονιζω ...


Επίσης δεν μπορείς να δεις με στατιστικά του adsl αν μπορείς να πάρεις VDSL. Μπες στα site όλων των εταιρειών σταθερής και κοίτα τι δείχνουν. Μήπως ξέρεις ποια εταιρεία έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή σου, δηλαδή ποιά εταιρεία έχει την καμπίνα που είναι πιο κοντά στο σπίτι σου? Μην μου πεις wind αν δεν το έχεις ελέγξει

----------


## Worldlock

τωρα ειμαι σε αστικο κεντρο αλλα η νεες καμπινες που βλεπω στον δρομο ειναι τις wind

απλα δεν ξερω ποτε θα ενεργοποιησουν τις νεες καμπινες και σε τι σταδιο ειναι

----------


## KostakisK

> τωρα ειμαι σε αστικο κεντρο αλλα η νεες καμπινες που βλεπω στον δρομο ειναι τις wind
> 
> απλα δεν ξερω ποτε θα ενεργοποιησουν τις νεες καμπινες και σε τι σταδιο ειναι


Κοίτα για να δεις αν έχεις δυνατότητα VDSL πάρε στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών της WIND να δεις τι θα σου πούν, πάρε και στην Vodafone να ελέγξουν διαθεσιμότητα και μπες και στα site τους να κάνεις έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας και να συγκρίνεις αυτά που σου είπαν στο τηλέφωνο, αν δεις οτι Vodafone και Wind σου δίνουν το ΟΚ τότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Κάνε αυτά που σου είπα αν θες και έχεις χρόνο και εάν δεν βρείς άκρη εδώ είμαστε

----------


## Worldlock

απο τα site καμια εταιρια δεν δινει διαθεσημοτητα , μονο στην wind λεει οτι το δυκτιο στην περιοχη αναβαθμιζεται
αλλα θα τους παρω και τηλεφωνο απο δευτερα να μαθω

----------


## KostakisK

> απο τα site καμια εταιρια δεν δινει διαθεσημοτητα , μονο στην wind λεει οτι το δυκτιο στην περιοχη αναβαθμιζεται
> αλλα θα τους παρω και τηλεφωνο απο δευτερα να μαθω


Πάρε τηλέφωνο τότε στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών σε VODAFONE και Wind και ρώτα, αν σου πουν οχι ακόμα τότε μην κάνεις καμία κίνηση μέχρι νεωτέρας

----------


## glamour_services

Ξέρεις από ποια καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ παίρνεις? Αν πχ παίρνεις από την 342 ή την 347 ατύχησες!

----------


## Worldlock

γιατι ? τι εχουν αυτες η καμπινες , ειμαι πολυ κοντα στην 342 αλλα νομιζω δεν παιρνω απο εκει αλλα απο το dslam αμπελοκηπων

----------


## glamour_services

Είναι πολύ απλό. VDSL θα έχεις αν παίρνεις από καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ που συνδέθηκε σε νέα καμπίνα της Wind. Καθώς δεν συνδέθηκαν όλες, αν τυγχάνει να παίρνεις από καμπίνα τέτοια, απλά ατύχησες.
Η 342 ανήκει στο DSLAM Αμπελοκήπων και αυτή, όπως όλες οι καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ βορείως της Αγίων Πάντων.
Οπότε βρες από ποια καμπίνα παίρνεις τηλέφωνο για να σου πω αν θα πρέπει να ελπίζεις ή όχι (αν και νομίζω σε καλύπτει και η Inalan και η HCN για FTTH).

----------


## Worldlock

εχω μιλησει και με inalan και με hcn και δεν με καλυπτη καμια απο τις 2 δυστυχως , τους ρωταω καθε μηνα μπας και αλλαξει κατι .

----------


## glamour_services

Μάλλον έπεσες σε παρόμοια περίπτωση με τη δική μου, για 300 μέτρα δεν θέλει να με καλύψει η INALAN, αλλά ευτυχώς βολεύτηκα μια χαρά με τη VDSL200.
Οπότε βρίσκεις ποια καμπίνα σε καλύπτει για να σου πω τι να περιμένεις.

----------


## Worldlock

καλημερα μιλησα με vodafone και μου ειπαν οτι ειμαι στην καμπινα 0990-342 και πως υπαρχει διαθεσιμο δυκτιο μεχρι 30vdsl αλλα εκει λογικα θα με βαλουν σε αλλη καμπινα που ουτε αυτος ηξερε.

 Στην wind μου ειπαν πως εχουν μονο 24αρα αυτη την στιγμη , μπορει να ερθει 50αρα απο τις νεες καμπινες αλλα δεν ξερουν ημερομηνια ακριβως και οτι σε 1χρονο θα ξεκινησουνμε ενα νεο προγραμμα να βαζουν οπτικες ινες μεχρι το σπιτι εντελως δωρεαν !   

Update Vodafone:Μιλησα με 6 ατομα , αλλη βλεπουν 24 μονο , ενω 3 τεχνικη βλεπουν 30αρα . Οποτε τους ειπα να το ψαξουν περισσοτερο και αν υπαρχει οντως να γινει ενεργοποιηση μου εδωσαν και προσφορα

Πολυ περιεργα τα πραγματα

----------


## glamour_services

Ούτε 30άρα θα πιάσει η 342, έπεσες στην περίπτωση.

----------


## Worldlock

γιατι ομως δεν μου εξηγησες ? τι εχει αυτη η καμπινα ?

----------


## etheo

Αυτή η καμπίνα ειναι εκτός αναβάθμισης σε vdsl/vectoring 
παρακάτω αυτές που ανανεώθηκαν ή θα ανανεωθούν 
990-341	990	ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ	341	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus	Q4/2020
990-343	990	ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ	343	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus	Q4/2020
990-344	990	ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ	344	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus	Q4/2020
990-345	990	ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ	345	VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus	Q4/2020

----------


## Worldlock

ναι οκ επισης λεει Q4/2020 αλλα λογικα θα παει Q4/2021 
Επισης στα 100 μετρα απο εμενα εχει νεα καμπινα οποτε αυτο δεν με ανησυχη γιατι λογικα θα παρουν απο την 223

Ελπιζουμε για το καλυτερο 

Τελικα οντως την 30αρα δεν μου την εδωσαν τελικα , τζαμπα χαρικα

----------


## glamour_services

> γιατι ομως δεν μου εξηγησες ? τι εχει αυτη η καμπινα ?


Μα το λέω πιο πάνω:
η καμπίνα αυτή έμεινε εκτός σύνδεσης με το δίκτυο της Wind, οπότε όσοι είναι συνδεδεμένοι σε αυτήν ΔΕΝ θα πάρουν VDSL τουλάχιστον ως το 2024.

----------


## Worldlock

δεν θα παρουν απο εκεινη την καμπινα αλλα απο τις καινουριες που εβαλε ο ΟΤΕ και η Wind σε καθε οδο

----------


## etheo

Εφόσον εισαι συνδεδεμένος στην 342, δεν ειναι εφικτό να αλλάξεις καμπίνα - αυτό προσπαθούμε να σου εξηγήσουμε 
Όταν θα αναβαθμιστεί το καφάο που ανήκεις τότε θα μπορέσεις να πάρεις VSL (απο ΚΑΦΑΟ) , σε διαφορετική περίπτωση μπορείς να πάρεις απο Α/Κ Αμπελοκήπων αλλά με τα γνωστά προβλήματα (αποσυνδέσεων , μειωμένης ταχύτητας κλπ)

----------


## glamour_services

> δεν θα παρουν απο εκεινη την καμπινα αλλα απο τις καινουριες που εβαλε ο ΟΤΕ και η Wind σε καθε οδο


Αυτό που λες δεν γίνεται φίλε μου, είναι αδύνατο βάσει της τοπολογίας του δικτύου. Δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σημασία αν η καμπίνα της Wind είναι δίπλα σου ή όχι. Αν η καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ δεν έχει συνδεθεί σε καμπίνα της Wind είναι χαμένη υπόθεση. Κάθε καμπίνα της Wind/Vodafone δίνει υπηρεσία βάσει της τρέχουσας σύνδεσης του ΟΤΕ και μόνο για κάθε καμπίνα ΟΤΕ που συνδέεται πάνω σε αυτήν.

Στην περιοχή μου αποφάσισαν χωρίς καμία λογική (έτσι τους τη βάρεσε να στο πω απλά) στον ίδιο δρόμο την Φλέμινγκ όπου υπάρχουν οι καμπίνες 163, 164, 165, 166 να μην αναβαθμίσουν την 164. Η καμπίνα Η148 που συνδέθηκε στην 165 είναι δίπλα ακριβώς σε σπίτια που παίρνουν από την 164. Η καμπίνα Η149 που συνδέεται στην 163 είναι επίσης 20 μέτρα από σπίτια που παίρνουν από την 164. Ο κολλητός μου παίρνει από την 164, εγώ από την 165. Από τη μέρα που έβαλα τη 200άρα δεν μου έχει ξαναμιλήσει (σχήμα λόγου). Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι όποιος ήταν τυχερός και δεν έπεσε θύμα της ΤΣΙΓΚΟΥΝΙΑΣ των εναλλακτικών παρόχων να αναβαθμίσουν μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των συνολικών καμπίνων του ΟΤΕ ανά Α/Κ, χαίρεται ενώ οι άλλοι κλαίνε.

----------


## etheo

Το τελευταίο διάστημα γίνονται αρκετά έργα στους Αμπελόκηπους με σημανση έργα οπτικών ινών. Γνωρίζετε κάτι ?

----------


## Worldlock

τις ιναλαν πρεπει  να ειναι γιατι δεν σκαβουν βαθυα

----------


## etheo

Ρώτησα τον υπεύθυνο και αφορούν έργα της forthnet

----------


## Worldlock

εχει καιρο η forthnet-nova να κανει εργα

----------


## Worldlock

εχει 2 μερες που στην Αγιων Παντων ξεκινησαν να συνδεουν τα καλωδια στις καμπινες του ΟΤΕ και τις WIND

----------


## YAziDis

Ερώτηση για όποιον μπορεί να βοηθήσει...

Έκανε αίτηση η πεθερά μου για vdsl στην Cosmote, και σήμερα πήραν τηλέφωνο να πούνε ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται. Μένει Πολίχνη, στην Αγνώστου Στρατιώτη, λίγο πιο κάτω από το Δημαρχείο.
Το θέμα είναι πως μπαίνοντας στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας της Cosmote, και βάζοντας τηλέφωνα (και όχι διευθύνσεις) από επιχειρήσεις που βρίσκονται τριγύρω, δίνει διαθεσιμότητα για έως 200mbps.

Γνωρίζει κανείς τίποτα από την περιοχή;

----------


## Iris07

Αν βάλεις την διεύθυνση της, τι σου βγάζει ?

----------


## YAziDis

> Αν βάλεις την διεύθυνση της, τι σου βγάζει ?


Ότι χρειάζεται διερεύνηση.

Τελικά όμως έχω νέα. Τώρα πήρα τηλέφωνο για να μιλήσω εγώ μαζί τους, και μου κενέ ότι δεν υπάρχει μάλλον διαθέσιμη θύρα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ. Εντωμεταξύ μου έχει κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση. Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει ενεργή τηλεφωνική γραμμή (adsl), είναι δυνατόν να μην έχει θέση για vdsl?

----------


## ChriZ

Μήπως επειδή δεν έχουν πόρτα στη VDSL καμπίνα;
To ADSL είναι από Α/Κ

----------


## YAziDis

> Μήπως επειδή δεν έχουν πόρτα στη VDSL καμπίνα;
> To ADSL είναι από Α/Κ


Είχα την εντύπωση πως από τη στιγμή που και η γραμμή της adsl περνάει από την καμπίνα, και η καμπίνα μετά αναβαθμίστηκε, από τη στιγμή που έχεις ενεργή γραμμή πως θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει και πόρτα για την vdsl. Επίσης μου φάνηκε κουλό που δεν υπάρχουν τόσες πόρτες όσες και οι γραμμές που περνάνε από τις καμπίνες

----------


## glamour_services

> Ερώτηση για όποιον μπορεί να βοηθήσει...
> 
> Έκανε αίτηση η πεθερά μου για vdsl στην Cosmote, και σήμερα πήραν τηλέφωνο να πούνε ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται. Μένει Πολίχνη, στην Αγνώστου Στρατιώτη, λίγο πιο κάτω από το Δημαρχείο.
> Το θέμα είναι πως μπαίνοντας στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας της Cosmote, και βάζοντας τηλέφωνα (και όχι διευθύνσεις) από επιχειρήσεις που βρίσκονται τριγύρω, δίνει διαθεσιμότητα για έως 200mbps.
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς τίποτα από την περιοχή;


Όλες οι γύρω καμπίνες της περιοχής έχουν αναβαθμιστεί. Γύρω από το δημαρχείο έχουμε 125, 127, 136, 141, 142. Η περιοχή έχει και inalan, οπότε μου κάνει εντύπωση να μην υπάρχει διαθέσιμη πόρτα στο καφάο (όλοι VDSL βάλανε?). Θα βοηθούσε να ξέρουμε ακριβώς από πού παίρνει.

----------


## YAziDis

> Όλες οι γύρω καμπίνες της περιοχής έχουν αναβαθμιστεί. Γύρω από το δημαρχείο έχουμε 125, 127, 136, 141, 142. Η περιοχή έχει και inalan, οπότε μου κάνει εντύπωση να μην υπάρχει διαθέσιμη πόρτα στο καφάο (όλοι VDSL βάλανε?). Θα βοηθούσε να ξέρουμε ακριβώς από πού παίρνει.


Αστα και δεν είναι πολυκατοικία για να έχει στην είσοδο τον κατανεμητη για να μάθω νούμερο. Θα πρέπει να πάω κάποια βόλτα προς τα εκεί για να δω.
Τώρα όμως μου έκανε εντύπωση η επικοινωνία με τη Nova. Αυτοί λένε πως πρέπει να έχει περάσει η οπτική ίνα από εκεί. Γνωρίζεις μήπως κάτι για αυτό; Είδα βάζοντας τη διεύθυνση στη Vodafone πως δίνει πακέτα Giga Fiber, αλλά ο ΤΚ δεν υπάρχει στην δράση sfbb..

----------


## Iris07

Μπορείς να βρεις νούμερο καφάο από την λίστα εδώ:

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

----------


## YAziDis

> Όλες οι γύρω καμπίνες της περιοχής έχουν αναβαθμιστεί. Γύρω από το δημαρχείο έχουμε 125, 127, 136, 141, 142. Η περιοχή έχει και inalan, οπότε μου κάνει εντύπωση να μην υπάρχει διαθέσιμη πόρτα στο καφάο (όλοι VDSL βάλανε?). Θα βοηθούσε να ξέρουμε ακριβώς από πού παίρνει.





> Μπορείς να βρεις νούμερο καφάο από την λίστα εδώ:
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560


οκ με βάση το παραπάνω excel η καμπίνα πρέπει να είναι η 127

----------


## Iris07

Για ποιον δρόμο λέμε ?
Για να σου πω τι έχει γίνει με το καφάο αυτό..

Ή μάλλον πέσμου όλο το νούμερο στην αρχή στην σειρά που βρήκες, καλύτερα..

----------


## YAziDis

> Για ποιον δρόμο λέμε ?
> Για να σου πω τι έχει γίνει με το καφάο αυτό..
> 
> Ή μάλλον πέσμου όλο το νούμερο στην αρχή στην σειρά που βρήκες, καλύτερα..


992-127	992	ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ	22,945944	40,661361	Ν. ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ	Δ. ΠΟΛΙΧΝΗΣ	Δ. Παύλου Μελά	ΠΟΛΙΧΝΗ	ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΟΥ 65, ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΟΥ 67, ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΟΥ 63, ΡΗΓΑ ΦΕΡΑΙΟΥ 15, ΡΗΓΑ ΦΕΡΑΙΟΥ 13, ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΟΥ 59, ΡΗΓΑ ΦΕΡΑΙΟΥ 14, ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΟΥ 61, ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΟΥ 47, ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΟΥ 51, ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΟΥ 49, ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΟΥ 53, ΚΑΡΥΠΙΔΗ 2, ΚΑΡΥΠΙΔΗ 4, ΚΑΡΥΠΙΔΗ 4Α, ΚΑΡΥΠΙΔΗ 4Β, ΚΑΡΥΠΙΔΗ 4Γ, ΑΓΙΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΕΗΜΟΝΟΣ 9, ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΟΥ 86Α, ΑΓΙΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΕΗΜΟΝΟΣ 23, ΑΓΙΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΕΗΜΟΝΟΣ 21, ΑΓΙΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΕΗΜΟΝΟΣ 25, ΑΓΙΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΕΗΜΟΝΟΣ 19, ΑΓΙΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΕΗΜΟΝΟΣ 17, ΑΓΙΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΕΗΜΟΝΟΣ 15, ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΟΥ 57, ΑΓΙΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΕΗΜΟΝΟΣ 19Β, ΑΓΙΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΕΗΜΟΝΟΣ 13, ΡΗΓΑ ΦΕΡΑΙΟΥ 12, ΚΑΡΥΠΙΔΗ 10, ΚΑΡΥΠΙΔΗ 8, ΚΑΡΥΠΙΔΗ 6, ΑΓΙΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΕΗΜΟΝΟΣ 11, ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΟΥ 84, ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΟΥ 86Β, ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΟΥ 86, ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΟΥ 55

- - - Updated - - -

Από ότι καταλαβαίνω, η καμπίνα πρέπει να είναι στην οδό Αγίου Παντελεήμονος 11, Πολίχνη Θεσσαλονίκης 565 33

----------


## Iris07

992-127992ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ127VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2020
Λοιπόν το καφάο του OTE βρίσκεται εδώ :
https://www.google.com/maps/place/40...61!4d22.945944

και κάπου εκεί δίπλα πρέπει να έχει μπει και καμπίνα VDSL όπως βλέπω παραπάνω..

----------


## YAziDis

> 992-127992ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΜΕΛΑ127VDSL_VECTORING/V.plusQ3/2020
> Λοιπόν το καφάο του OTE βρίσκεται εδώ :
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/40...61!4d22.945944
> 
> και κάπου εκεί δίπλα πρέπει να έχει μπει και καμπίνα VDSL όπως βλέπω παραπάνω..


Καλά το ότι θα υπάρχει καμπίνα θα υπάρχει. Εμένα μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση που δεν είχε θύρα όπως είπανε στον ΟΤΕ. Δεν περίμενα να μην έχουμε μεριμνήσει στο να υπάρχουν αρκετές θύρες στις νέες καμπίνες :/

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. εντάξει πιθανόν να παίζει και αυτό το σενάριο, εάν η Wind δεν έβαλε όσες κάρτες παίρνει η καμπίνα..

Μπορεί να περιμένουν να μαζευτεί ένας αριθμός από νέους πελάτες για να βάλουν νέα κάρτα με θύρες..  :Thinking:

----------


## YAziDis

Α την υλοποίηση στην Πολίχνη την έχει κάνει η Wind? Εντωμεταξύ έχει όντως και οπτική ίνα εκεί ή μόνο vdsl?

----------


## glamour_services

Έχουν προστεθεί τα πάντα από μένα εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό στο fttxgr.eu, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μπερδευόμαστε...
http://fttxgr.eu/cabimages/VDSLCab_ws_1554935558.jpg
http://fttxgr.eu/cabimages/VDSLCab_ws_1554938375.jpg

Επίσης, τα αυγά και τα πασχάλια... τι δουλειά έχει το sfbb, οι πάροχοι λένε τις γνωστές τους παπαριές περί οπτικής, μιλώντας για fiber, ενώ έχουμε καθαρά και μόνο VDSL. Πέρασε από εκεί η οπτική που τροφοδοτεί τα καφάο της Wind που συνδέονται στα υπάρχοντα του ΟΤΕ.
Η καμπίνα 127 συνδέεται στην Η170. Θα έπρεπε κανονικά για όσες γραμμές εξυπηρετεί η 127, να υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες πόρτες στην Η170, αλλά είτε σας δουλεύουν, είτε όντως το καφάο δεν επαρκεί σε πόρτες για τις υφιστάμενες συνδέσεις της 127 και κακώς. Το θέμα είναι ότι πολλές φορές με έναν περίεργο τρόπο βρίσκεται διαθέσιμη πόρτα. Η διαθεσιμότητα είναι έως 200 και σε εκείνο το σημείο πάντως.
Επίσης ο δρόμος αυτός έχει και inalan ως εναλλακτική λύση.

----------


## YAziDis

> Έχουν προστεθεί τα πάντα από μένα εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό στο fttxgr.eu, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μπερδευόμαστε...
> http://fttxgr.eu/cabimages/VDSLCab_ws_1554935558.jpg
> http://fttxgr.eu/cabimages/VDSLCab_ws_1554938375.jpg
> 
> Επίσης, τα αυγά και τα πασχάλια... τι δουλειά έχει το sfbb, οι πάροχοι λένε τις γνωστές τους παπαριές περί οπτικής, μιλώντας για fiber, ενώ έχουμε καθαρά και μόνο VDSL. Πέρασε από εκεί η οπτική που τροφοδοτεί τα καφάο της Wind που συνδέονται στα υπάρχοντα του ΟΤΕ.
> Η καμπίνα 127 συνδέεται στην Η170. Θα έπρεπε κανονικά για όσες γραμμές εξυπηρετεί η 127, να υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες πόρτες στην Η170, αλλά είτε σας δουλεύουν, είτε όντως το καφάο δεν επαρκεί σε πόρτες για τις υφιστάμενες συνδέσεις της 127 και κακώς. Το θέμα είναι ότι πολλές φορές με έναν περίεργο τρόπο βρίσκεται διαθέσιμη πόρτα. Η διαθεσιμότητα είναι έως 200 και σε εκείνο το σημείο πάντως.
> Επίσης ο δρόμος αυτός έχει και inalan ως εναλλακτική λύση.


Άρα καλά το υπέθεσα. Να σου πω την αλήθεια δε μένω στην περιοχή όποτε δεν ξέρω τι γινότανε. Και εγώ μικρό καλάθι κράτησα, αλλά με έβαλε σε σκέψεις η ατάκα «το δίκτυο είναι της Vodafone», και έτσι όπως το είπε ήταν λες και πέρασαν οπτικές ίνες.

Τώρα είναι στη Nova. Αφού όπως λες το δίκτυο το υλοποίησε η Wind, θα τις βάλω να προσπαθήσουν να κάνουν τότε την αίτηση στην Wind, μπας και ως δια μαγείας βρεθεί καμία πόρτα από τη στιγμή που έριξε άκυρο η Cosmote!

----------


## glamour_services

Νομίζω αυτή θα είναι και η καλύτερη εναλλακτική.

----------


## Iris07

Σωστά, παίζει και αυτό, να τελειώσαν οι θύρες που νοίκιασε ένας πάροχος, και να βρεις σε κάποιον άλλο..

----------


## ChriZ

> ... με έβαλε σε σκέψεις η ατάκα «το δίκτυο είναι της Vodafone», και έτσι όπως το είπε ήταν λες και πέρασαν οπτικές ίνες.


Καλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία... όλοι οπτικές ίνες δικές τους έχουν όποιος και να ρωτήσει..

----------


## YAziDis

> Καλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία... όλοι οπτικές ίνες δικές τους έχουν όποιος και να ρωτήσει..


Καλά αστα να πάνε! Για αυτό μπήκα να ρωτήσω στο θέμα για να μη βρεθώ προ εκπλήξεως!  :One thumb up: 
Δεν είναι τίποτα, αλλά αν κανείς και το συμβόλαιο θα την πατήσεις και με τη δέσμευση, και μετά άντε να αποδείξεις πως δεν είσαι ελέφαντας!

----------


## Iris07

Χα!
Δείτε αυτό το Post!  :Cool: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...11#post7149811

48 θύρες για αρχή στην Κρήτη..  :Cool:

----------


## YAziDis

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση πάλι σχετικά με την Πολίχνη, αν γνωρίζει κανείς. Είχαμε κάνει αίτηση στη Wind και όλα καλά, ενεργοποιήθηκε. Τώρα και σε ένα δεύτερο σπίτι εκεί, επειδή υπήρχε ήδη συμβόλαιο, κάναμε αίτηση για αναβάθμιση σε VDSL στη Vodafone. Γνωρίζουμε εάν η Vodafone δίνει VoIP τηλεφωνία οπότε να ενημερώσω πως θα πρέπει να βγάλουν το splitter από τη γραμμή, ή δίνει pots οπότε να αλλάξουν μόνο το router στην υπάρχουσα εγκατάσταση;

----------


## esertas

Γνωστοί που έχουν 50άρα στην Πολίχνη στην vodafon έχουν voip.

----------


## glamour_services

Όλοι δίνουν VOIP. Κανένας δεν δίνει POTS.

----------


## YAziDis

Ok super! Να τους πω να βγάλουν το φίλτρο και να συνδέσουν το ρουτερ καρφωτα στη γραμμή! Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά για την βοήθεια!

----------


## deniSun

> Να τους πω να βγάλουν το φίλτρο και να συνδέσουν το ρουτερ καρφωτα στη γραμμή!


Αυτό είναι το ιδανικό.
Αν δεν γίνεται θα πρέπει να γίνει αντιστροφή με το splitter και τότε θα τα χρειαστούν και πάλι τα φίλτρα.

----------


## YAziDis

Μια χαρά γίνεται! Απλά επειδή δε θα είμαι στο χώρο να τα συνδέσω εγώ, ρωτάω για να ξέρω πως να τους πω να τα συνδέσουν! Τελικά ήρθε και ένα μήνυμα της Vodafone όπου έλεγε να συνδεσμιακά το τηλέφωνο στη θύρα phone του ρουτερ, όποτε άτυπα μου το επιβεβαίωσαν και αυτοί.
Απλά φαντάσου τώρα σκηνικό με FaceTime να τους λέω τι να συνδέουν και τι όχι  :Razz:

----------


## YAziDis

Έχει - είχε κανείς πρόβλημα εκεί στην Πολίχνη σήμερα; Σε 2 συνδέσεις Vodafone και Wind, δεν υπάρχει ίντερνετ!

----------


## PanosXidis

Εγω που ειμαι Μετεωρα δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα!!!τι ακριβως εγινε?

----------


## glamour_services

Εμένα με πήρε τηλέφωνο η αδελφή μου και μου είπε ότι σε Vodafone 200 δεν έχουν ίντερνετ από τις 4 το απόγευμα στην Σταυρούπολη. Φυσικά δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι, καθώς εργάζομαι στην Αλεξανδρούπολη. Το σταθερό δουλεύει.

----------


## deniSun

> Το σταθερό δουλεύει


με voip;

----------


## glamour_services

Ναι, φυσικά με voip. Προφανώς από ότι καταλαβαίνω μάλλον δεν παίρνει IP για το διαδίκτυο, αλλά κανονικά για το τηλέφωνο.

----------


## deniSun

> Ναι, φυσικά με voip. Προφανώς από ότι καταλαβαίνω μάλλον δεν παίρνει IP για το διαδίκτυο, αλλά κανονικά για το τηλέφωνο.


Δοκίμασε με restart και hw reset;

----------


## YAziDis

Εν τέλη επανηλθε το Ίντερνετ και το τηλέφωνο εκεί στην πολίχνη. Η ειρωνία είναι στην επικοινωνία με τη Vodafone πως τους έφταιγε ο ΟΤΕ. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια τι έγινε και πως.

----------


## deniSun

Είχαν παρόμοια προβλήματα με το vlan του internet κάποιοι χρήστες.

----------


## glamour_services

Το fritzbox δεν είχε πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο καθώς δεν μπορούσα από την Αλεξανδρούπολη να μπω απομακρυσμένα. Τελικά αφού γύρισε ο γαμπρός μου από τη δουλειά τον έβαλα να βγάλει την πρίζα και να το ξαναβάλει στο ρεύμα και voila.



Τώρα τι έγινε ακριβώς δεν ξέρω, αν συνέπεσε η επανεκκίνηση χρονικά με την επιστροφή του ίντερνετ και σε άλλους στην περιοχή, πάντως πρώτη φορά γίνεται να χάνει σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο, ενώ δουλεύει το voip (να ξαναχαθεί η σύνδεση γενικά λόγω προβλήματος στο δίκτυο φυσικά και ξανασυνέβη) και να επανέρχεται με απλό reboot.
Τώρα γιατί έφαγα τέτοια γκρίνια από την αδελφή μου που έμεινε χωρίς ίντερνετ 4 ώρες πριν με πάρει τηλέφωνο και όταν της είπα να βγάλει και να βάλει το καλώδιο του ρεύματος και μου είπε ότι φοβάται να το κάνει για να μην τα χαλάσει όλα.... ασχολίαστο!  :ROFL:

----------


## newbye

> Εν τέλη επανηλθε το Ίντερνετ και το τηλέφωνο εκεί στην πολίχνη. Η ειρωνία είναι στην επικοινωνία με τη Vodafone πως τους έφταιγε ο ΟΤΕ. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια τι έγινε και πως.


Έχει δικές της οπτικές ίνες η cosmote στη Πολίχνη; Μέσω της wind δεν παίρνουν όλοι;

----------


## YAziDis

> Έχει δικές της οπτικές ίνες η cosmote στη Πολίχνη; Μέσω της wind δεν παίρνουν όλοι;


Για αυτό το λέω ειρωνεία. Ομολογώ δεν ξέρω τι πρόβλημα υπήρξε, αλλά μου την σπάει να ακούω την ίδια καραμέλα κάθε φορά. Η wind δεν είπε τίποτα, παρά μόνο ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην περιοχή και ότι δουλεύουν για τη λύση του..

----------


## PanosXidis

παιδες αν αλλαξω ρουτερ μοντεμ σαν το fritz που εχετε με το zyxel θα δω διαφορα στο Ping?η placebo?

----------


## deniSun

> παιδες αν αλλαξω ρουτερ μοντεμ σαν το fritz που εχετε με το zyxel θα δω διαφορα στο Ping?η placebo?


Αν θέλεις χαμηλότερους χρόνους, θα ζητήσεις να σε περάσουν σε fast.

----------


## PanosXidis

@denisun δυστηχως δεν μου το κανουν απο την WIND δυστηχως!!!οσο και να τους πιεζω τπτ'
https://prnt.sc/239ek0y αυτα ειναι τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου στο speedtest και Pings στους dns
με καλωδιο CAT6 σε λιγες ημερες θα παρω cat8

- - - Updated - - -

@denisun δυστηχως δεν μου το κανουν απο την WIND δυστηχως!!!οσο και να τους πιεζω τπτ'
https://prnt.sc/239ek0y αυτα ειναι τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου στο speedtest και Pings στους dns
με καλωδιο CAT6 σε λιγες ημερες θα παρω cat8

----------


## deniSun

Από το ρούτερ δεν μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις τους χρόνους ping.
Οπότε η αλλαγή δεν θα σε βοηθήσει σε αυτό που θέλεις.

----------


## PanosXidis

Πως βλεπεις τα νουμερα μου???μπορεις να με βοηθησεις με τα ping αν ειναι ενταξει?οπως στην παραπανω φωτογραφια Link που σε εδειξα!!ευχαριστω

----------


## deniSun

> Πως βλεπεις τα νουμερα μου???μπορεις να με βοηθησεις με τα ping αν ειναι ενταξει?οπως στην παραπανω φωτογραφια Link που σε εδειξα!!ευχαριστω


Είσαι σε fast.
<10ms είσαι σε fast.
Είναι πολύ καλοί χρόνοι.

----------


## PanosXidis

στo speedtest εννοεις???η dns???

----------


## deniSun

> στo speedtest εννοεις???η dns???


Κάνε ένα traceroute.
Αν στο δεύτερο hop έχεις χρόνους <10ms είσαι σε fast.

----------


## PanosXidis

Πως κανω traceroute? ανοιγω cmd μετα τι γραφω?Thanks

----------


## deniSun

> Πως κανω traceroute? ανοιγω cmd μετα τι γραφω?Thanks


tracert -4 www.google.com

----------


## PanosXidis

https://prnt.sc/239h4xv αυτα με εβγαλε

----------


## deniSun

Μια χαρά είσαι.
Πολύ καλά.

----------


## PanosXidis

δηλαδη ειναι fast???δεν μπορει να γινει κατι καλητερο ε?

----------


## deniSun

> δηλαδη ειναι fast???δεν μπορει να γινει κατι καλητερο ε?


fast είσαι.
Καλύτερο γιατί;
Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα που έχεις;

----------


## PanosXidis

δεν ξερω δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα λεω ισως γινεται κατι καλητερω ισως?επεισης παραγγειλα ενα καλωδιο S/FTP CAT8 λες να δω διαφορα?

----------


## deniSun

> δεν ξερω δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα λεω ισως γινεται κατι καλητερω ισως?επεισης παραγγειλα ενα καλωδιο S/FTP CAT8 λες να δω διαφορα?


Όχι.
Δεν έχει σχέση.

----------


## PanosXidis

CGNAT πρεπει να το βγαλω?

----------


## deniSun

> CGNAT


Τι εννοείς;

----------


## PanosXidis

https://androidguias.com/el/que-es-cgnat/ δες εδω

----------


## YAziDis

Έχεις κάμερες στο χώρο σου ή κάποιον σέρβερ όπου θέλεις να συνδέεσαι σε αυτόν όταν είσαι εκτός σπιτιού; Αν όχι, τότε δε σε απασχολεί αν είσαι ή όχι σε cgnat

----------


## PanosXidis

εχω δημοσια IP οποτε δεν εχω cgnat Μηλησα με τον παροχο μου!

----------


## deniSun

> εχω δημοσια IP οποτε δεν εχω cgnat Μηλησα με τον παροχο μου!


και να είχες δεν είναι κάτι που επηρεάζει τους χρόνους σου
ούτε κάτι που μπορείς να το αλλάξεις από τον χώρο σου.

----------


## PanosXidis

καπου διαβασα ειναι προβλημα στα παιχνιδια ενημερωθηκα οτι ειχε βγει το CGNAT!!!

----------


## deniSun

> καπου διαβασα ειναι προβλημα στα παιχνιδια ενημερωθηκα οτι ειχε βγει το CGNAT!!!


Το CGNAT (διπλό ΝΑΤ) επηρεάζει τον χρήστη όταν έχει ανοιχτές πόρτες.
Αν πχ πρέπει να ανοίξεις πόρτες για κάποιο παιχνίδι, τότε θα έχεις θέμα.

----------


## PanosXidis

Σωστα!!!ανοιξα πορτες αλλα οχι ολα ενταξει!!!

----------


## Godian

> δεν ξερω δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα λεω ισως γινεται κατι καλητερω ισως?επεισης παραγγειλα ενα καλωδιο S/FTP CAT8 λες να δω διαφορα?


Φίλε ψάχνεις καλύτερο ενώ δε ξέρεις για τι καλύτερο ψάχνεις

----------


## PanosXidis

Λοιπον εφτιαξα την καλοδιωση απλα πεταξα καινουργιο καλωδιο μεχρι τον κατανεμητη και εκει που επαιζα 50ms με 47 στο warzone επεσα στα 35-39 πολλες φορες εκει μενει!!!τωρα εννοιτε πως ειναι παλι χαλκος περιμενουμε καποτε και την FTTH

----------


## Godian

> Λοιπον εφτιαξα την καλοδιωση απλα πεταξα καινουργιο καλωδιο μεχρι τον κατανεμητη και εκει που επαιζα 50ms με 47 στο warzone επεσα στα 35-39 πολλες φορες εκει μενει!!!τωρα εννοιτε πως ειναι παλι χαλκος περιμενουμε καποτε και την FTTH


Φίλε τα ping παίζουν ρόλο και αν είναι ώρες αιχμής. Αν είναι πολλά άτομα στον σερβερ. Δεν είναι σχεδόν ποτέ σταθερά

----------


## eft

καλησπέρα να ρωτήσω, έχω κάνει αίτηση φορητότητας στη wind για vdsl 100 και η εξέλιξη της αίτησης μου λέει δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα γραμμής.
Μίλησα με wind και μου είπαν ότι ισχύει για την διεύθυνση μου. Μίλησα με την νόβα που έχω τωρα και μου είπαν έχουν αυτοί. Γίνεται αυτό; Ο ένας να έχει και ο άλλος να μην έχει; Μιλάω για περιοχή Πολίχνη και από νόβα 24 σε wind vdsl 100

----------


## Iris07

Μπορεί και να γίνει..

Η καμπίνα είναι της Wind, νοίκιασε κάποιες πόρτες για σύνδεση VDSL σε άλλους παρόχους, και τώρα αυτές που είχε κρατήσει της τελείωσαν..

Χρειάζεται να βάλει νέα κάρτα με επιπλέον πόρτες στην καμπίνα της.. 
αλλά αυτό γίνεται ανάλογα με τις αιτήσεις που έχει για νέες συνδέσεις VDSL.

----------


## deniSun

> Η καμπίνα είναι της Wind


Το μεγάλο αγκάθι.
Να είναι η καμπίνα του Χ και να θέλεις να πάρεις σύνδεση από τον Υ.

----------


## eft

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Οπότε να κάνω ανανέωση με την νοβα.
Ούτως ή άλλως σύντομα θα είναι το ίδιο :Laughing: 
Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται με το ρούτερ που μου έστειλε η wind έχει τύχει σε κανέναν; Το επιστρέφω;

----------


## YAziDis

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Οπότε να κάνω ανανέωση με την νοβα.
> Ούτως ή άλλως σύντομα θα είναι το ίδιο
> Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται με το ρούτερ που μου έστειλε η wind έχει τύχει σε κανέναν; Το επιστρέφω;


Κάνεις ένα τηλέφωνο στη Wind και τπυς ρωτάς. Αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να το επιστρέψεις σε κατάστημα τους, εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να επιλέξεις αυτό και να κρατήσεις την απόδειξη επιστροφής που θα σου δώσουν για να την κρατήσεις στο αρχείο σου.

----------


## Worldlock

εχουμε καποια ενημερωση τι γινεται με την νεες καμπινες στην ξηροκρηνη ?

----------


## Iris07

Για Q1 2023 λένε..

990-331990ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ331FTTH-GPON2023/Q1990-333990ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ333FTTH-GPON2023/Q1990-342990ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ342FTTH-GPON2023/Q1990-346990ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ346FTTH-GPON2023/Q1990-347990ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ347FTTH-GPON2023/Q1990-363990ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ363FTTH-GPON2023/Q1990-365990ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ365FTTH-GPON2023/Q1990-366990ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ366FTTH-GPON2023/Q1990-369990ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ369FTTH-GPON2023/Q1990-443990ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ443FTTH-GPON2023/Q1990-449990ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ449FTTH-GPON2023/Q1
- - - Updated - - -

Ααα και..

990-211990ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ211FTTH-GPONQ1 2022990-323990ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ323FTTH-GPONQ1 2022990-357990ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ ΘΣΝ357FTTH-GPONQ1 2022

----------


## eft

Μπορούμε να μάθουμε από κάπου αν θα αυξήσει η wind την χωρητικότητα δικτύου σε καμπίνες της στην πολίχνη;

----------


## Iris07

Νομίζω, μόνο εάν σου πουν κάτι από την Wind..

Και δεν γίνεται μαζικά αυτό.. μόνο ανά καμπίνα, όπου χρειάζεται..

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, ρώτησε για την καμπίνα που σε ενδιαφέρει εάν έχεις κάνει αίτηση για σύνδεση..

----------


## satzapper

Στα Νότια του Εύοσμου με Ελευθέρια περάσαν στην Forthnet, όπου ήδη έχει περάσει την πρώτη φάση με τα τριπλά... για να περαστούν μετά στη συνέχεια με συμπίεση οι οπτικές ίνες (Βερμιου, Καραολη και Δημητριου,...)....

----------


## gavliador

Υπάρχει κάποιο νέο για τη περιοχή Άνω Πόλη Θεσσαλονίκης;

----------


## Worldlock

4 χρονια παλευουν για αυτες τις καμπινες , το θετικο ειναι οτι βλεπω και νεες καμπινες απο τις αρχικες και επισης απο vdsl εγιναν ολες ftth ?

----------


## YAziDis

Έχει κανείς κανένα πρόβλημα στην Πολίχνη με Vodafone?

----------

